# [Official] ASRock Z77 Discussion/Owners Club



## darksen

Nice!! haha, what timing right?

I have asrock z77 extreme4 with 3570k, want to see if there are any tips and tricks to OC.

Currently at 4.5ghz LLC lv1 with 1.24 stable. Still not too happy with these numbers yet, anyone have better luck with them?


----------



## aar0nsky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darksen*
> 
> Nice!! haha, what timing right?
> I have asrock z77 extreme4 with 3570k, want to see if there are any tips and tricks to OC.
> Currently at 4.5ghz LLC lv1 with 1.24 stable. Still not too happy with these numbers yet, anyone have better luck with them?


Yes the timing lol

Another member with the same setup as you and I were collaborating about making a club just before your post.

There are alot of us with a 3570k and extreme4.

I managed to get to [email protected] 1.28. Pretty much every setting on auto except the following:

CPU Ratio(multi) : 46
Additional turbo voltage: .004V
LLC : Level 1
Vcore : 1.28

The numbers I used as a guide getting to 4.6 are in the original post, the ivy bridge overclocking guide.


----------



## conwa

Nice, i was waiting for this!

Getting my Asrock z77 extreme4 tomorrow and im very curious what it will bring me.
I hope it wont do much less then my Asus gene-z.
I was really done with the slow boot and strange mobo temps with fans attached to my boards fan headers..
I did 4.8 @ 1.28 volt on my 2500K.

Fingers crossed!


----------



## darksen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aar0nsky*
> 
> There are alot of us with a 3570k and extreme4.
> 
> I managed to get to [email protected] 1.28. Pretty much every setting on auto except the following:
> CPU Ratio(multi) : 46
> Additional turbo voltage: .004V
> LLC : Level 1
> Vcore : 1.28
> The numbers I used as a guide getting to 4.6 are in the original post, the ivy bridge overclocking guide.


microcenter deal too good to pass up.

Hmm, in your OP thread, the link to the OC guide is directed to a post in page 9, any specific reason?


----------



## aar0nsky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *conwa*
> 
> Nice, i was waiting for this!
> Getting my Asrock z77 extreme4 tomorrow and im very curious what it will bring me.
> I hope it wont do much less then my Asus gene-z.
> I was really done with the slow boot and strange mobo temps with fans attached to my boards fan headers..
> I did 4.8 @ 1.28 volt on my 2500K.
> Fingers crossed!


Yeah this thing boots super fast.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darksen*
> 
> microcenter deal too good to pass up.
> Hmm, in your OP thread, the link to the OC guide is directed to a post in page 9, any specific reason?


Yeah out the door at microcent i payed 296.16 i believe for the 3570k and the extreme4.

The reason for that was I copied the url from my subscriptions page lol. Its fixed now.


----------



## darksen

I got lucky I woke up early that day and MC was shipping


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!















current spects:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## .theMetal

I like this. and again another 3570k +z77 extreme4

wont get it till this weekend unfortunately


----------



## Jocelyn84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aar0nsky*
> 
> Yeah this thing boots super fast.


15 second cold boot starts. Five until post ( before monitor turns on) and only ten until you hit the desktop

Why isn't the Z77E-ITX listed? I'm still trying to decide which board to keep, but leaning towards the Asrock.


----------



## darksen

how are you liking the ITX? specs similar to the extreme series?


----------



## aar0nsky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jocelyn84*
> 
> 15 second cold boot starts. Five until post ( before monitor turns on) and only ten until you hit the desktop
> Why isn't the Z77E-ITX listed? I'm still trying to decide which board to keep, but leaning towards the Asrock


I will add it. Didn't see the itx boards as overclock boards but I guess people will try anything


----------



## Jocelyn84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darksen*
> 
> how are you liking the ITX? specs similar to the extreme series?


Oh I love it, but more on that in a momemt. I bought both the Z77E-ITX and Asus P8Z77-I Deluxe as seen in my last post. When testing with a 3570K, they both needed 1.3v to hit 4.5Ghz (not the best chip lol). I then did some testing with a 2600K @ 4.5Ghz, and the Asrock board could get through stability with a much lower VCore (1.264 vs. 1.3) compared to the Asus. After doing some comparisons, my system shut down for the second time in a week, sort of like a cold/hard reset (no bluescreen), and I started getting worried about the Asrock board. After doing a bit more testing and realizing the Asus needed more voltage with the 2600K @ 4.5Ghz (1.3 vs Asrock's 1.264 with all LLC/Vdroop settings the same), I'm now concluding that the Asrock shut down due to the lack of voltage. I couldn't even boot into Windows with the Asus without providing 1.288, and it needed a little more voltage for stability, so lack of voltage clearly must have been the reasoning for the sudden non blue screen shut down while using the Asrock. Apart from that, I like a lot of things about the Z77E-ITX. It has a lot less overclocking features in the UEFI, but that only makes the overclocking process simpler. Moreover, all the extra eye candy Asus provides (Digi+ VRM, etc.,) doesn't seem to do a damn thing when it comes to overclocking potential. Next the Asrock cold boots in 15 seconds, while the Asus takes 25 or so. The Asrock also provides slightly better SSD benchmark performance, has a better layout for internal neatness, Good Night LED (love this), simpler overclocking (mentioned above), and of course it's less expensive. I have another 3570K coming tomorrow and plan to do some more comparing but I'm currently leaning towards the Asrock. Hope it's okay I sort of did a comparison








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aar0nsky*
> 
> I will add it. Didn't see the itx boards as overclock boards but I guess people will try anything


Thank you and the ITX boards overclock just as well as the other boards. In fact, the Z77E-ITX has a 6 + 2 Power Phase Design, while the Z77 Pro4, Z77 Pro4-M, and Z77 Extreme4-M only have a 4 + 2 Power Phase Design.


----------



## Hjacobson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jocelyn84*
> 
> I'm still trying to decide which board to keep, but leaning towards the Asrock.


Jocelyn,

Weren't you earlier leaning toward the Asus? What's behind the flip-flops?

If I had both boards to play with I might flip-flop, too. Other things (e.g. build quality) being equal I like the Asrock's price and fast boot. I like the Asus' daughter board and greater number of software and hardware widgets even though I may use but a small fraction of them.

Harry


----------



## Jocelyn84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hjacobson*
> 
> Jocelyn,
> Weren't you earlier leaning toward the Asus? What's behind the flip-flops?
> If I had both boards to play with I might flip-flop, too. Other things (e.g. build quality) being equal I like the Asrock's price and fast boot. I like the Asus' daughter board and greater number of software and hardware widgets even though I may use but a small fraction of them.
> Harry


I mentioned the reason in my last post. I had two fluke hard/cold long resets, which initially had me worried about the Asrock's build quality, but I'm now attributing them to lack of voltage. I needed more voltage just to get into Windows with the Asus board, and even more to pass 12 hours of Prime & plenty of LinX compared to the Asrock. If I had similar voltages using the Asrock, I'm willing to guess those fluke shut downs would have never happened. Going to make my decision after testing with a second 3570K, which arrives tomorrow.


----------



## Goodfella

Checking in with my Z77E-ITX


----------



## aar0nsky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jocelyn84*
> 
> I mentioned the reason in my last post. I had two fluke hard/cold long resets, which initially had me worried about the Asrock's build quality, but I'm now attributing them to lack of voltage. I needed more voltage just to get into Windows with the Asus board, and even more to pass 12 hours of Prime & plenty of LinX compared to the Asrock. If I had similar voltages using the Asrock, I'm willing to guess those fluke shut downs would have never happened. Going to make my decision after testing with a second 3570K, which arrives tomorrow.


you have sparked my interest in ITX. Although I probably wont get one right now, I may use one in the next build for my fiance.


----------



## Jocelyn84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Goodfella*
> 
> Checking in with my Z77E-ITX


Welcome! I really do like the board.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aar0nsky*
> 
> you have sparked my interest in ITX. Although I probably wont get one right now, I may use one in the next build for my fiance.


Get her an SG05 and GTX 680 too! lol


----------



## Atlas101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aar0nsky*
> 
> Yes the timing lol
> Another member with the same setup as you and I were collaborating about making a club just before your post.
> There are alot of us with a 3570k and extreme4.
> I managed to get to [email protected] 1.28. Pretty much every setting on auto except the following:
> CPU Ratio(multi) : 46
> Additional turbo voltage: .004V
> LLC : Level 1
> Vcore : 1.28
> The numbers I used as a guide getting to 4.6 are in the original post, the ivy bridge overclocking guide.


Same setup here; looks like you guys might've gotten lucky? MC cancelled the chip but still sent me the board.

Anyway, I'm new to OCing a Sandy or Ivy. I'm coming from Conroe so its been awhile.

At 4.4, 1.25V, LLC 1 I seem to be stable when using Prime, my issue though is when the volts come back down...I get locked up frequently..Ill have to check my addition turbo voltage (might be set to auto); shouldnt we just turn that off if we dont want the fluctuation in voltage?


----------



## aar0nsky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atlas101*
> 
> Same setup here; looks like you guys might've gotten lucky? MC cancelled the chip but still sent me the board.
> Anyway, I'm new to OCing a Sandy or Ivy. I'm coming from Conroe so its been awhile.
> At 4.4, 1.25V, LLC 1 I seem to be stable when using Prime, my issue though is when the volts come back down...I get locked up frequently..Ill have to check my addition turbo voltage (might be set to auto); shouldnt we just turn that off if we dont want the fluctuation in voltage?


We cannot turn turbo mode off in asrock bios. Make sure speedstep is disabled and make sure on the advanced cpu screen thermal throttling is disabled to remove the throttling of voltage and frequency.


----------



## Atlas101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aar0nsky*
> 
> We cannot turn turbo mode off in asrock bios. Make sure speedstep is disabled and make sure on the advanced cpu screen thermal throttling is disabled to remove the throttling of voltage and frequency.


Nice, I'll start there.. Thx bud.


----------



## Jocelyn84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aar0nsky*
> 
> We cannot turn turbo mode off in asrock bios. Make sure speedstep is disabled and make sure on the advanced cpu screen thermal throttling is disabled to remove the throttling of voltage and frequency.


I don't have mine in my case right now, but doesn't this disable it?



Edit: BTW I love Asrock's System Browser


----------



## Atlas101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jocelyn84*
> 
> I don't have mine in my case right now, but doesn't this disable it?


Naaa, skips over it.


----------



## aar0nsky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jocelyn84*
> 
> I don't have mine in my case right now, but doesn't this disable it?
> 
> Edit: BTW I love Asrock's System Browser


Yeah the system browser is awesome.
As far as the turbo mode goes, I am not sure if ASRock did this on purpose or what but they are the only manufacturer that it does not let you disable turbo mode when you change the cpu aspect ratio(multiplier). You can set fixed voltage and limits but it still says turbo mode enabled when you change the cpu ratio.


----------



## Jocelyn84

Are you 100% sure that it's not auto disabled (switched to N/A), hence the inability to change it. I wish I had my Asrock installed so I didn't have to ask, but if you change it to disabled before changing the cpu aspect ratio(multiplier), then change the multiplier, does it stay at disabled with inability to change or does it revert back to enabled?


----------



## Swiftdeathz

4.4ghz, +0.010v, LLC 3, pll overvoltage disabled, pll 1.709v, around 1.2-1.22v during load. ram @ 1800 10-10-10-28 2T with 1.6v

temps around 75C max while [email protected], been stable for several days.


----------



## Cirdan

Just got done upgrading my computer from i7-860 with a MSI P55 board and a standard hdd to a i5-3570k and the Z77 Professional with a 240gb Corsair SSD. Zero problems so far. Will try overclocking later this week.


----------



## Shrak

Extreme4-M owner here for my HTPC









Still need a case for it so it's kinda... well... it's rockin' the cardboard case shoved into an entertainment center drawer... (playing with my HDMI settings so not using it currently until I get it set up the way I want (all running ArchLinux))

AsRock Z77 Extreme4-M
i3 2120
8GB Samsung low profile ram
Corsair CX430

Some would consider it all overkill for an htpc... but I can throw in one of my spare gpu's and have a gaming htpc if I wanted! Options are <3


Spoiler: Warning: Images taken with crappy camera!







God I love low profile samsung ram


----------



## jrcbandit

I don't think I got all that great of CPU. 3570K on a Fatal1ty Z77 Professional at 4.5 ghz. I need an offset of +0.05v, LLC level 3, pll overvoltage disabled, CPU PLL auto, C3/C6 disabled. It runs at about 1.28V under load with max of 83 C on one of the cores, the rest at about 77C max. I tried lowering the CPU PLL but that was completely unstable when lowering it in the 1.7-1.8 range. However, it might be working fine at the lowest setting of 1.586V, weird (still need a lengthy stability test - right now testing LLC level 2 and 1.586V PLL). The 1.586V PLL is slightly cooler and if LLC level 3 works, it should drop even more.

I have been trying 4.6 ghz without much luck - I think I need to set the voltage for the core to get it stable instead of using an offset. It seems to be working at 1.36V core, LLC level 1, and 1.586V CPU PLL, but my temps are all going above 80C for every core and a max of 88 C for one of them. I guess to run at 4.6 Ghz, I may need a second radiator. I only have a single EX360 radiator running both my CPU and my graphics card, a 7970 which stays under 45 C on load.

Is it fine to keep Turbo voltage on auto or should I be tweaking that too?

PS Cirdan - I did that same identical upgrade, hah. An MSI motherboard and I7-860 to a 3570 and Professional motherboard. Did you get that combo at Microcenter like I did? Also, I upgraded from a 60gb SSD to a 240GB SSD







.


----------



## Atlas101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jrcbandit*
> 
> I don't think I got all that great of CPU.


Me either bud. Can't get it over 4.4; still having issues with keeping it stable when the volts drop. I've tried what others have tried as far as changing a few settings and lettin it ride but a no go.

Anyone got full BIOS shots of the Extreme 4 and your stable settings?


----------



## aar0nsky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jrcbandit*
> 
> I don't think I got all that great of CPU. 3570K on a Fatal1ty Z77 Professional at 4.5 ghz. I need an offset of +0.05v, LLC level 3, pll overvoltage disabled, CPU PLL auto, C3/C6 disabled. It runs at about 1.28V under load with max of 83 C on one of the cores, the rest at about 77C max. I tried lowering the CPU PLL but that was completely unstable when lowering it in the 1.7-1.8 range. However, it might be working fine at the lowest setting of 1.586V, weird (still need a lengthy stability test - right now testing LLC level 2 and 1.586V PLL). The 1.586V PLL is slightly cooler and if LLC level 3 works, it should drop even more.
> I have been trying 4.6 ghz without much luck - I think I need to set the voltage for the core to get it stable instead of using an offset. It seems to be working at 1.36V core, LLC level 1, and 1.586V CPU PLL, but my temps are all going above 80C for every core and a max of 88 C for one of them. I guess to run at 4.6 Ghz, I may need a second radiator. I only have a single EX360 radiator running both my CPU and my graphics card, a 7970 which stays under 45 C on load.
> Is it fine to keep Turbo voltage on auto or should I be tweaking that too?
> PS Cirdan - I did that same identical upgrade, hah. An MSI motherboard and I7-860 to a 3570 and Professional motherboard. Did you get that combo at Microcenter like I did? Also, I upgraded from a 60gb SSD to a 240GB SSD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Try using llc on level 1, you may be surprised at how it does not raise temps and will make it alot more stable. I don't think it likes the fluctuating voltage under load. When idling obviously it is designed to throttle back if thats what your going for, but under load you want the voltage to hold steady so set llc to level 1. For pll, I believe 1.89 is the highest you want it and that may help you get more stable.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atlas101*
> 
> Me either bud. Can't get it over 4.4; still having issues with keeping it stable when the volts drop. I've tried what others have tried as far as changing a few settings and lettin it ride but a no go.
> Anyone got full BIOS shots of the Extreme 4 and your stable settings?


I can just list my settings.
The only things that need to be changed are vcore, llc and I put additional turbo voltage on lowest setting. Make sure speedstep is disabled and make sure thermal throttling is disabled. These chips are very sensitive to voltage so try every notch, not just going from huge increments.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jocelyn84*
> 
> Are you 100% sure that it's not auto disabled (switched to N/A), hence the inability to change it. I wish I had my Asrock installed so I didn't have to ask, but if you change it to disabled before changing the cpu aspect ratio(multiplier), then change the multiplier, does it stay at disabled with inability to change or does it revert back to enabled?


It will switch it to enabled visibly, not sure what to set the limits to so it does not function like normal.


----------



## malikq86

Soo...I just got this motherboard...installed the drivers/utilities...and now currently am not sure if I even need these utilities. Anyone know if these are helpful or should I uninstall them?

- ASRock Extreme Tuning Utility (AXTU)
- ASRock Instant Boot
- ASRock Instant Flash
- ASRock APP Charger
- ASRock SmartView
- ASRock XFast USB
- ASRock XFast LAN
- ASRock XFast RAM
- ASRock Crashless BIOS
- Lucid Virtu Universal MVP

I think I've heard some people using Lucid Virtu...not sure...


----------



## aar0nsky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malikq86*
> 
> Soo...I just got this motherboard...installed the drivers/utilities...and now currently am not sure if I even need these utilities. Anyone know if these are helpful or should I uninstall them?
> - ASRock Extreme Tuning Utility (AXTU)
> - ASRock Instant Boot
> - ASRock Instant Flash
> - ASRock APP Charger
> - ASRock SmartView
> - ASRock XFast USB
> - ASRock XFast LAN
> - ASRock XFast RAM
> - ASRock Crashless BIOS
> - Lucid Virtu Universal MVP
> I think I've heard some people using Lucid Virtu...not sure...


Personally I do not use enough USB devices to justify that one, the LAN seemed promising but on windows 7 x64 the installer seemed weird and I do not understand the concept of how software will speed up my lan speeds(unless tweaking registry values with tcp optimizer), xfast ram never used, crashless bios never used. I would do the overclocking in the bios personally and I would flash the bios from DOS boot disk not in windows. It boots fast without instant boot installed as you can configure it in the bios and I am not sure what app charger does.


----------



## Atlas101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aar0nsky*
> 
> The only things that need to be changed are vcore, llc and I put additional turbo voltage on lowest setting. Make sure speedstep is disabled and make sure thermal throttling is disabled. These chips are very sensitive to voltage so try every notch, not just going from huge increments.


Yeah no dice just changing those. Im gonna try 1 notch if I have to, I did jump to 1.25 initially so maybe Ill get lucky and get the higher clock at lower volts..Who knows? lol...

I'll report back.


----------



## punceh

*- ASRock Extreme Tuning Utility (AXTU)*
in OS overclocking software

*- ASRock Instant Boot*
http://www.asrock.com/feature/instantboot/index.asp
basically its some sort of "sleep" function, i think this isnt really worth using if you have a SSD. it might be worth checking out otherwise though.

*- ASRock Instant Flash*
BIOS flash utility

*- ASRock APP Charger*
allows charging some devices(im not sure if its only Apple or others aswell) in sleep/hibernation modes, and charges a bit faster aswell.

*- ASRock SmartView*
some internet explorer plug in, i found it pita

*- ASRock XFast USB*
increased usb3 transfer speeds? havent had a chance to test since i dont really have usb3 devices that can handle high speeds









*- ASRock XFast LAN*
comes with a pita overlay and it supposedly speeds up your speeds by tweaking something in the registry

*- ASRock XFast RAM*
can create ramdisks with this, havent tried yet

*- Lucid Virtu Universal MVP*
it lets the internal gpu control how much frames are being send out to your monitor, it prevents screen tearing at frame rates higher than your monitors refresh rate. it doesnt really add any performance though. if your frame rate is higher than what you need and this kicks in, you'll see inflated numbers in fps counting programs though these are fake frames


----------



## aar0nsky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *punceh*
> 
> *- ASRock Extreme Tuning Utility (AXTU)*
> in OS overclocking software
> *- ASRock Instant Boot*
> http://www.asrock.com/feature/instantboot/index.asp
> basically its some sort of "sleep" function, i think this isnt really worth using if you have a SSD. it might be worth checking out otherwise though.
> *- ASRock Instant Flash*
> BIOS flash utility
> *- ASRock APP Charger*
> allows charging some devices(im not sure if its only Apple or others aswell) in sleep/hibernation modes, and charges a bit faster aswell.
> *- ASRock SmartView*
> some internet explorer plug in, i found it pita
> *- ASRock XFast USB*
> increased usb3 transfer speeds? havent had a chance to test since i dont really have usb3 devices that can handle high speeds
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *- ASRock XFast LAN*
> comes with a pita overlay and it supposedly speeds up your speeds by tweaking something in the registry
> *- ASRock XFast RAM*
> can create ramdisks with this, havent tried yet
> *- Lucid Virtu Universal MVP*
> it lets the internal gpu control how much frames are being send out to your monitor, it prevents screen tearing at frame rates higher than your monitors refresh rate. it doesnt really add any performance though. if your frame rate is higher than what you need and this kicks in, you'll see inflated numbers in fps counting programs though these are fake frames


Did you have to change other voltages in order to run your vcore that low @ 4.8? I want to lower temps and voltage at this speed, I just wanted to see if you only changed vcore and it only needs that low voltage with your chip or if you adjusted other voltages and then lowered the vcore.


----------



## punceh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aar0nsky*
> 
> Did you have to change other voltages in order to run your vcore that low @ 4.8? I want to lower temps and voltage at this speed, I just wanted to see if you only changed vcore and it only needs that low voltage with your chip or if you adjusted other voltages and then lowered the vcore.


PLL all the way down to 1.587 or so? but i ran it at these voltages before that aswell for a couple days


----------



## aar0nsky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *punceh*
> 
> PLL all the way down to 1.587 or so? but i ran it at these voltages before that aswell for a couple days


Thats the vcore at 100% load right? not idle.


----------



## punceh

yeah its at 100% load


----------



## malikq86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *punceh*
> 
> *- ASRock Extreme Tuning Utility (AXTU)*
> in OS overclocking software
> *- ASRock Instant Boot*
> http://www.asrock.com/feature/instantboot/index.asp
> basically its some sort of "sleep" function, i think this isnt really worth using if you have a SSD. it might be worth checking out otherwise though.
> *- ASRock Instant Flash*
> BIOS flash utility
> *- ASRock APP Charger*
> allows charging some devices(im not sure if its only Apple or others aswell) in sleep/hibernation modes, and charges a bit faster aswell.
> *- ASRock SmartView*
> some internet explorer plug in, i found it pita
> *- ASRock XFast USB*
> increased usb3 transfer speeds? havent had a chance to test since i dont really have usb3 devices that can handle high speeds
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *- ASRock XFast LAN*
> comes with a pita overlay and it supposedly speeds up your speeds by tweaking something in the registry
> *- ASRock XFast RAM*
> can create ramdisks with this, havent tried yet
> *- Lucid Virtu Universal MVP*
> it lets the internal gpu control how much frames are being send out to your monitor, it prevents screen tearing at frame rates higher than your monitors refresh rate. it doesnt really add any performance though. if your frame rate is higher than what you need and this kicks in, you'll see inflated numbers in fps counting programs though these are fake frames


Good stuff. Thanks. So basically...none of them are that great...maybe keep ASRock Instant Flash...

BTW : Does "pita" mean "pain in the @$$" ??


----------



## darksen

So, had to redo my stability test since prime 27.7 came out.

the stress level is definitely higher now.

Even with 1.28vcore fixed, llc lv1 at 4.5ghz on 3570k+extreme4, one worker stopped at 3 hours mark. highest temp was 80C on air.


----------



## malikq86

*punceh* - how did you get i5-3750k to 4.8ghz @ 1.23V ..what settings you using?? Also do you know your CPU batch number?

That's a very nice OC at very low voltage.

I will start OCing this weekend...I'm hoping to hit 4.5ghz at under 1.25 volts...though that might be difficult.

I haven't overclocked in 5 years...I hope I don't mess up!!


----------



## jrcbandit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *punceh*
> 
> *- ASRock Extreme Tuning Utility (AXTU)*
> in OS overclocking software
> *- ASRock Instant Boot*
> http://www.asrock.com/feature/instantboot/index.asp
> basically its some sort of "sleep" function, i think this isnt really worth using if you have a SSD. it might be worth checking out otherwise though.
> *- ASRock Instant Flash*
> BIOS flash utility
> *- ASRock APP Charger*
> allows charging some devices(im not sure if its only Apple or others aswell) in sleep/hibernation modes, and charges a bit faster aswell.
> *- ASRock SmartView*
> some internet explorer plug in, i found it pita
> *- ASRock XFast USB*
> increased usb3 transfer speeds? havent had a chance to test since i dont really have usb3 devices that can handle high speeds
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *- ASRock XFast LAN*
> comes with a pita overlay and it supposedly speeds up your speeds by tweaking something in the registry
> *- ASRock XFast RAM*
> can create ramdisks with this, havent tried yet
> *- Lucid Virtu Universal MVP*
> it lets the internal gpu control how much frames are being send out to your monitor, it prevents screen tearing at frame rates higher than your monitors refresh rate. it doesnt really add any performance though. if your frame rate is higher than what you need and this kicks in, you'll see inflated numbers in fps counting programs though these are fake frames


Yeah none of these apps are that useful, although AXTU is nice just to see voltages, etc and allows a bit of testing if you want. I did install XFast USB but haven't really tested it to see if there is a performance increase. The rest I would avoid. Lucid Virtu MVP has promise, but it is still too buggy for me to leave installed. The Witcher 2 wont even run with the program installed FFS.


----------



## aar0nsky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darksen*
> 
> So, had to redo my stability test since prime 27.7 came out.
> the stress level is definitely higher now.
> Even with 1.28vcore fixed, llc lv1 at 4.5ghz on 3570k+extreme4, one worker stopped at 3 hours mark. highest temp was 80C on air.


I will have to retest aswell. I am at 1.28 @ 4.6 and It was stable for 8 hours before. I may have the newest version although I will check and report back.


----------



## malikq86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jrcbandit*
> 
> Yeah none of these apps are that useful, although AXTU is nice just to see voltages, etc and allows a bit of testing if you want. I did install XFast USB but haven't really tested it to see if there is a performance increase. The rest I would avoid. Lucid Virtu MVP has promise, but it is still too buggy for me to leave installed. The Witcher 2 wont even run with the program installed FFS.


What about ASRock Instant Flash?? Wouldn't that be useful? Or is it basically the same thing as doing it in BIOS?

BTW - The "Instant Internet BIOS Flash" option in BIOS doesn't work for me....I think I will have to do it the old fashion way... anyone else experience this?


----------



## aar0nsky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jrcbandit*
> 
> Yeah none of these apps are that useful, although AXTU is nice just to see voltages, etc and allows a bit of testing if you want. I did install XFast USB but haven't really tested it to see if there is a performance increase. The rest I would avoid. Lucid Virtu MVP has promise, but it is still too buggy for me to leave installed. The Witcher 2 wont even run with the program installed FFS.


USB was faster for me but I was using a usb 2.0 device, so I cannot attest to the 3.0.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malikq86*
> Good stuff. Thanks. So basically...none of them are that great...maybe keep ASRock Instant Flash...


I would recommend against Instant flash and flash it through dos bootable disk instead. Flashing in windows is a good way to brick a motherboard.

Also if anyone needs help with the dos bios flashing pm me and I can help you. I would much rather you learn something different than brick your mobo.


----------



## malikq86

^ Alrightly, sounds good. I'm going to remove all these utilities tonight...they are bloatware as far as im concerned. lol.


----------



## darksen

yea, only installed drivers and kept xfastlan, it's the same program as Cfosspeed traffic shaping. It could be placebo effect but it's weird without it after using it for a few years, you can turn off the graph btw.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aar0nsky*
> 
> I will have to retest aswell. I am at 1.28 @ 4.6 and It was stable for 8 hours before. I may have the newest version although I will check and report back.


is your pll on auto? and is internal pll disabled on your bios?


----------



## Goodfella

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malikq86*
> 
> Soo...I just got this motherboard...installed the drivers/utilities...and now currently am not sure if I even need these utilities. Anyone know if these are helpful or should I uninstall them?
> - ASRock Extreme Tuning Utility (AXTU)
> - ASRock Instant Boot
> - ASRock Instant Flash
> - ASRock APP Charger
> - ASRock SmartView
> - ASRock XFast USB
> - ASRock XFast LAN
> - ASRock XFast RAM
> - ASRock Crashless BIOS
> - Lucid Virtu Universal MVP
> I think I've heard some people using Lucid Virtu...not sure...


Only ones that I use are AXTU (great fan control IMO) and Lucid Virtu for video encoding. The rest are pretty much useless to me.


----------



## aar0nsky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darksen*
> 
> yea, only installed drivers and kept xfastlan, it's the same program as Cfosspeed traffic shaping. It could be placebo effect but it's weird without it after using it for a few years, you can turn off the graph btw.
> is your pll on auto? and is internal pll disabled on your bios?


It is enabled and my pll is on auto.


----------



## tbris84

3570K on an ASRock Z77 Extreme4 here. Haven't gone above 4.0GHz (63-degree average) yet, only have the OEM HSF on right now. Still piecing together the water cooling hardware, but I would like to start OC'ing within the next few weeks.

One question, I disabled SpeedStep. Isn't that what causes the idle clocks to drop down to 1600MHz? I'm still idling at 1600MHz with it disabled.


----------



## Jamar16

Add it me to the group


----------



## aar0nsky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tbris84*
> 
> 3570K on an ASRock Z77 Extreme4 here. Haven't gone above 4.0GHz (63-degree average) yet, only have the OEM HSF on right now. Still piecing together the water cooling hardware, but I would like to start OC'ing within the next few weeks.
> One question, I disabled SpeedStep. Isn't that what causes the idle clocks to drop down to 1600MHz? I'm still idling at 1600MHz with it disabled.


Go to advanced cpu screen and disabled thermal throttling.


----------



## Erakith

Z77 Extreme6 + 3570k checking in.. when the CPU is received anyway.


----------



## punceh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malikq86*
> 
> *punceh* - how did you get i5-3750k to 4.8ghz @ 1.23V ..what settings you using?? Also do you know your CPU batch number?


nothing really out of the ordinary, i didnt unlock a special feature that helps or something







batch is L209C223


----------



## tbris84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aar0nsky*
> 
> Go to advanced cpu screen and disabled thermal throttling.


Did that, still sitting here at 1600MHz. -_- It jumps upto 4000MHz as soon as I launch something, but why isn't it staying there?


----------



## aar0nsky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tbris84*
> 
> Did that, still sitting here at 1600MHz. -_- It jumps upto 4000MHz as soon as I launch something, but why isn't it staying there?


Did you also disable speedstep and power saving mode?


----------



## punceh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tbris84*
> 
> Did that, still sitting here at 1600MHz. -_- It jumps upto 4000MHz as soon as I launch something, but why isn't it staying there?


their the power saving features that come with the cpu, Disable C1e/speedstep(EIST)/C3/C6/package C-states to turn everything off. it isnt really preventing you from doing what you do though, as it will only clock down when it is idle. C3/C6/package c-states tend to give some BSOD's so i would disable those. C1E only clocks the cpu down when idle, and speedstep clocks it accordingly to how much load is on the cpu. i left only C1E enabled myself. you should find them under CPU configuration


----------



## aar0nsky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *punceh*
> 
> their the power saving features that come with the cpu, Disable C1e/speedstep(EIST)/C3/C6/package C-states to turn everything off. it isnt really preventing you from doing what you do though, as it will only clock down when it is idle. C3/C6/package c-states tend to give some BSOD's so i would disable those. C1E only clocks the cpu down when idle, and speedstep clocks it accordingly to how much load is on the cpu. i left only C1E enabled myself. you should find them under CPU configuration


I thought c1e/c3/c6 were all different power states the computer could be in like sleep, hibernation, etc.
I always disable all of those they are bad for your hardware imo.


----------



## punceh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aar0nsky*
> 
> I thought c1e/c3/c6 were all different power states the computer could be in like sleep, hibernation, etc.
> I always disable all of those they are bad for your hardware imo.


theres a nice table of what the processor states do here
they arent really bad for your hardware, if all they increase the processors lifetime(due to it running at lower voltage/clocks). when overclocking some of them just turn the system unstable.
the windows states are called S 0-4 described here


----------



## tbris84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aar0nsky*
> 
> Did you also disable speedstep and power saving mode?


I disabled SpeedStep and ThermalThrottling. I don't think I disabled Power Saving Mode.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *punceh*
> 
> their the power saving features that come with the cpu, Disable C1e/speedstep(EIST)/C3/C6/package C-states to turn everything off. it isnt really preventing you from doing what you do though, as it will only clock down when it is idle. C3/C6/package c-states tend to give some BSOD's so i would disable those. C1E only clocks the cpu down when idle, and speedstep clocks it accordingly to how much load is on the cpu. i left only C1E enabled myself. you should find them under CPU configuration


Yeah, I guess it isn't hurting anything leaving it as is with SpeedStep disabled. About the ThermalThrottling, if the CPU gets too hot for whatever reason, will having this enabled prevent it from shutting down to protect itself? Should I re-enable that?


----------



## punceh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tbris84*
> 
> I disabled SpeedStep and ThermalThrottling. I don't think I disabled Power Saving Mode.
> Yeah, I guess it isn't hurting anything leaving it as is with SpeedStep disabled. About the ThermalThrottling, if the CPU gets too hot for whatever reason, will having this enabled prevent it from shutting down to protect itself? Should I re-enable that?


i have it enabled myself, it indeed only checks the cpu's temperature and make sure it doesn't exceed 105C(downclocks afterwards)


----------



## tbris84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *punceh*
> 
> theres a nice table of what the processor states do here
> they arent really bad for your hardware, if all they increase the processors lifetime(due to it running at lower voltage/clocks). when overclocking some of them just turn the system unstable.
> the windows states are called S 0-4 described here


Interesting read, I never knew what a C state was. +rep
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *punceh*
> 
> i have it enabled myself, it indeed only checks the cpu's temperature and make sure it doesn't exceed 105C(downclocks afterwards)


Makes sense.

One other question, my memory shows up at 800MHz in CPU-Z, is that right? It's 1600MHz memory, and it shows up at DDR3-1600 in the bios.


----------



## sdmodified

I am waiting on my Asrock Extreme 4 and 3570k. Look forward to trying another company out since I have always used Asus or MSI. i have heard many good things about Asrock and the price was right so I figured why not..


----------



## malikq86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darksen*
> 
> yea, only installed drivers and kept xfastlan, it's the same program as Cfosspeed traffic shaping. It could be placebo effect but it's weird without it after using it for a few years, you can turn off the graph btw.
> is your pll on auto? and is internal pll disabled on your bios?


Do you really think software can make your LAN speed better? Just wondering...I mean..if software could really do that..won't more people develop and use it more often as a "must have"?

If it's a gimmick I'll uninstall...but if you truly feel like your speed if better..I might leave it on for a while...and how did you get riof the graph...it's ugly and annoying as hell.


----------



## punceh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malikq86*
> 
> Do you really think software can make your LAN speed better? Just wondering...I mean..if software could really do that..won't more people develop and use it?
> If it's a gimmick I'll uninstall...but if you truly feel like your speed if better..I might leave it on for a while...and how to you get id of the graph...it's ugly and annoying as hell.


well theres some changes that can be made in the registry that increases the frequency at which packets are send out/recieved. in mmo's this usually results in a big(~50-100ms) ping drop as the server doesnt have to wait as long for a confirmation. either way im not really that much of a software junkie so im sure someone else has the answer for this


----------



## Atlas101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malikq86*
> 
> Do you really think software can make your LAN speed better? Just wondering...I mean..if software could really do that..won't more people develop and use it?
> If it's a gimmick I'll uninstall...but if you truly feel like your speed if better..I might leave it on for a while...and how to you get id of the graph...it's ugly and annoying as hell.


Try it!?

Run the software, see if you can get a avg ping rate time; uninstall and test again....


----------



## iamjon

Got a ASRock Z77 Fatal1ty Pro and 3770K. Just fine tuning my overclock still confused about using LLC levels.

Got it stable at 4.6ghz with LLC auto and LLC level 3 both reporting similar temps and voltages under load.

LLC Auto
4.6ghz
Voltage offset +0.065v
Load CPUz voltage 1.224v
P95 Peak 71C
IBT Peak 79C

LLC Level 3
4.6ghz
Voltage offset +0.020v
Load CPUz voltage 1.216v
P95 Peak 70C
IBT Peak 78C
So pretty much the same, level 3 is 1 step down on load volts and 1C cooler but not run prime for so long may yet need to nudge the volts up a notch.

Does it make any difference which settings I use?
Also why does it effect my required voltage offset so much? feels like LLC 3 just does a +.040v.

Should I be using fixed volts instead? Doesn't using the offset get me lower voltage in idle with cooler temps?

Going to have a go at level 2 now, not sure about using level 1 read something about it been bad for CPU and possible voltage spikes?


----------



## darksen

I did see a numeric drop of performance after I uninstalled after a year of usage. My LoL ping used to be 23 and it dropped to 28 average, not big differences but it's there.

It takes a while for them to shape your internet usage so I would say test it in a month.

right click on icon from the taskbar and there should be an option like "disable/enable" windows or something along the lines. I'm at work right now so I can't check it for u


----------



## malikq86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darksen*
> 
> I did see an lack of performance after I uninstalled after a year of usage. My LoL ping used to be 23 and it dropped to 28 average, not big differences but it's there.
> It takes a while for them to shape your internet usage so I would say test it in a month.
> right click on icon from the taskbar and there shoudl be an option like "disable/enable" windows or something along the lines. I'm at work right now so I can't check it for u


Thanks man, I'll try it for a while...I'll uninstall the rest though.


----------



## aar0nsky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tbris84*
> 
> Interesting read, I never knew what a C state was. +rep
> Makes sense.
> One other question, my memory shows up at 800MHz in CPU-Z, is that right? It's 1600MHz memory, and it shows up at DDR3-1600 in the bios.


800MHz is the real clock speed and 1600MHz is the effective clock speed.
It shows you the real clock speed in CPU-Z, but the effective clock is double the real for DDR3.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *punceh*
> 
> well theres some changes that can be made in the registry that increases the frequency at which packets are send out/recieved. in mmo's this usually results in a big(~50-100ms) ping drop as the server doesnt have to wait as long for a confirmation. either way im not really that much of a software junkie so im sure someone else has the answer for this


The best program for something like this is TCP Optimizer, anyone interested should google it. It changes registry values automatically based on the connection speed you input. Very easy to use.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iamjon*
> 
> Got a ASRock Z77 Fatal1ty Pro and 3770K. Just fine tuning my overclock still confused about using LLC levels.
> Got it stable at 4.6ghz with LLC auto and LLC level 3 both reporting similar temps and voltages under load.
> 
> LLC Auto
> 4.6ghz
> Voltage offset +0.065v
> Load CPUz voltage 1.224v
> P95 Peak 71C
> IBT Peak 79C
> 
> LLC Level 3
> 4.6ghz
> Voltage offset +0.020v
> Load CPUz voltage 1.216v
> P95 Peak 70C
> IBT Peak 78C
> So pretty much the same, level 3 is 1 step down on load volts and 1C cooler but not run prime for so long may yet need to nudge the volts up a notch.
> Does it make any difference which settings I use?
> Also why does it effect my required voltage offset so much? feels like LLC 3 just does a +.040v.
> Should I be using fixed volts instead? Doesn't using the offset get me lower voltage in idle with cooler temps?
> Going to have a go at level 2 now, not sure about using level 1 read something about it been bad for CPU and possible voltage spikes?


Load Line Calibration will hold your vcore at the value you have set in the bios. If you use level 1, it is supposed to stay rock solid on the value you want. Meaning it eliminates vdroop. Vdroop is a drop in voltage caused by using more voltage/generating more heat. LLC compensates for this and on these new boards it almost compensates too well.
Level 1 - Results in higher than the voltage you set.(sometimes it stays solid at the value you want)
Level 2 - Mostly stays at the voltage you want with very little fluctuation.
Level 3 - More fluctuation than level 2.
Level 4 - etc
Level 5 - etc.

This change in voltage occurs under load. This will help keep your voltage constant under load.


----------



## tbris84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iamjon*
> 
> Got a ASRock Z77 Fatal1ty Pro and 3770K. Just fine tuning my overclock still confused about using LLC levels.
> Got it stable at 4.6ghz with LLC auto and LLC level 3 both reporting similar temps and voltages under load.
> 
> LLC Auto
> 4.6ghz
> Voltage offset +0.065v
> Load CPUz voltage 1.224v
> P95 Peak 71C
> IBT Peak 79C
> 
> LLC Level 3
> 4.6ghz
> Voltage offset +0.020v
> Load CPUz voltage 1.216v
> P95 Peak 70C
> IBT Peak 78C
> So pretty much the same, level 3 is 1 step down on load volts and 1C cooler but not run prime for so long may yet need to nudge the volts up a notch.
> Does it make any difference which settings I use?
> Also why does it effect my required voltage offset so much? feels like LLC 3 just does a +.040v.
> Should I be using fixed volts instead? Doesn't using the offset get me lower voltage in idle with cooler temps?
> Going to have a go at level 2 now, not sure about using level 1 read something about it been bad for CPU and possible voltage spikes?


What cooler are you using?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darksen*
> 
> I did see a numeric drop of performance after I uninstalled after a year of usage. My LoL ping used to be 23 and it dropped to 28 average, not big differences but it's there.
> It takes a while for them to shape your internet usage so I would say test it in a month.
> right click on icon from the taskbar and there should be an option like "disable/enable" windows or something along the lines. I'm at work right now so I can't check it for u


What do you mean it takes a while for them to shape your internet usage? The program itself learns our bandwidth usage and allocates accordingly? Or do you mean it takes a while for the user to learn how to tweak it to meet their needs? I was tired of the window popping up at random, mid movie or mid game, so I uninstalled it. I know my speedtest.net results are better after uninstalling it. With it installed I was getting 25down/4up/45ping, with it UNinstalled I am getting 34down/7up/28ping. Now I guess that's because its throttling my browser's bandwidth to prioritize my games, but I had no games running so why not allocate 100% to browsing? I also noticed my browsing would come to a screeching halt if I had a streaming video running, which to me is unnecessary when I have a 35meg connection. If I get back into MMO's I may give it another try, but for now I'm leaving it uninstalled.


----------



## iamjon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tbris84*
> 
> What cooler are you using?


Got a Phanteks PH-TC14PE in a Silverstone FT02 case so cooling is pretty good dispite only running with one fan on the CPU and low fan speeds .

I get the bit about LLC eliminating droop but doesn't seem to make any real difference when using auto voltage. Maybe will try a run with fixed voltage and level 2......

LLC Level 2 auto volts results:

LLC Level 2
4.6ghz
Voltage offset +0.000v
Load CPUz voltage 1.224v
P95 Peak 70C
IBT Peak 78C
Does this mean auto put my volts up to 1.224? Thought auto would max out at default 1.180v?

Case: Silverstone SST-FT02B-W
PSU: Corsair HX 850W
Motherboard: ASRock Z77 Fatal1ty Pro
CPU: Intel Core i7 3770K @ 4.6ghz
Graphics: EVGA Nvidia 680 GTX
Memory: Samsung Green 16GB (4x4GB) @ 1866mhz
CPU: Cooler Phanteks PH-TC14PE Red
Hard Drive: 3TB Seagate ST3000DM001 Barracuda
SSD: 256GB Crucial RealSSD M4


----------



## Chewy

Nice to see this finally arrive....

Asrock Z77 professional owner right here, still on 5ghz 2500k


----------



## darksen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tbris84*
> 
> What do you mean it takes a while for them to shape your internet usage? The program itself learns our bandwidth usage and allocates accordingly? Or do you mean it takes a while for the user to learn how to tweak it to meet their needs? I was tired of the window popping up at random, mid movie or mid game, so I uninstalled it. I know my speedtest.net results are better after uninstalling it. With it installed I was getting 25down/4up/45ping, with it UNinstalled I am getting 34down/7up/28ping. Now I guess that's because its throttling my browser's bandwidth to prioritize my games, but I had no games running so why not allocate 100% to browsing? I also noticed my browsing would come to a screeching halt if I had a streaming video running, which to me is unnecessary when I have a 35meg connection. If I get back into MMO's I may give it another try, but for now I'm leaving it uninstalled.


Like I said, it could have been placebo effect.
Not facing any troubles browsing and gaming right now so...

there's a setting for the program to learn and shape traffic, unless this is totally different from cfos(I suggest those interested go lookat their website)

for gaming, it works just like any TCP optimizer and MTU editing. Personally, I've been using MTU lately.

If it bothers you, I highly suggest you uninstalling it.


----------



## dajez

Add me Z77 Fatal1ty Pro with 3770k


----------



## tbris84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darksen*
> 
> Like I said, it could have been placebo effect.
> Not facing any troubles browsing and gaming right now so...
> there's a setting for the program to learn and shape traffic, unless this is totally different from cfos(I suggest those interested go lookat their website)
> for gaming, it works just like any TCP optimizer and MTU editing. Personally, I've been using MTU lately.
> If it bothers you, I highly suggest you uninstalling it.


After uninstalling it, I think my browsing is smoother. I'm definitely going to give it another try once I actually get a game worth playing. I'm all for lower pings when I'm gaming. I didn't see the learning feature, but I really didn't mess with it a whole lot. Were you paying for the software? I believe the one that came with the Extreme4 was a 30day trial.


----------



## iamjon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iamjon*
> 
> I get the bit about LLC eliminating droop but doesn't seem to make any real difference when using auto voltage. Maybe will try a run with fixed voltage and level 2......
> LLC Level 2 auto volts results:
> 
> LLC Level 2
> 4.6ghz
> Voltage offset +0.000v
> Load CPUz voltage 1.224v
> P95 Peak 70C
> IBT Peak 78C
> Does this mean auto put my volts up to 1.224? Thought auto would max out at default 1.180v?


Final set of results:

LLC Level 2
4.6ghz
Fixed Voltage 1.235
Idle CPUz voltage 1.224v
Load CPUz voltage 1.216v
P95 Peak 70C
IBT Peak 79C
So in summary as long as CPUz is reporting around 1.220v my 3770k runs stable at 4.6ghz with temps peaking a 70 in P95 and 78 in IBT.

Think I'll stick with the following settings for now as like the idea of using LLC but also want voltage offset to keep it low in idle.

LLC Level 3
4.6ghz
Voltage offset +0.020v
Load CPUz voltage 1.216v
P95 Peak 70C
IBT Peak 78C


----------



## aar0nsky

So I have made new ground with hitting the 4.7 and 4.8 marks. I am splitting my time between overclocking and gaming so things are slower but by this weekend I should be at 5.0 stable.

I cannot provide solid evidence yet that what I did is going to work all the way to 5.0 but to give the guys that are having troubles, use the blue screen code list i posted in the original post. It helps immensely.

I have been running my PLL @ 1.799 and i have increased my VTT by a few clicks to help out.
I cant provide numbers yet but that is what has been working for me, may be worth looking into.


----------



## Erakith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aar0nsky*
> 
> So I have made new ground with hitting the 4.7 and 4.8 marks. I am splitting my time between overclocking and gaming so things are slower but by this weekend I should be at 5.0 stable.
> I cannot provide solid evidence yet that what I did is going to work all the way to 5.0 but to give the guys that are having troubles, use the blue screen code list i posted in the original post. It helps immensely.
> I have been running my PLL @ 1.799 and i have increased my VTT by a few clicks to help out.
> I cant provide numbers yet but that is what has been working for me, may be worth looking into.


What are you cooling it with?


----------



## InfoWarrior

Sup everyone!? Thanks for this thread. You can add me to the list. 3570K, Extreme4, etc. Found a lot of useful information in here so far. Running at 4.5ghz stable with 1.28vcore. My temps are maxing out at 70 degrees under load. It seems that I'm hitting a wall at 4.6ghz. It takes another +.05 vcore to run a 46 multiplier over a 45 with stability and the temps start nearing 80 degrees. I noticed that pll overvoltage definitely increases stability.

I have a few questions so far.

- Is there a way to disable the processor gpu? If not, is it possible to downclock this for lower temps, or even add voltage for higher stability?

- Does increasing QPI/VTT increase stability even though I havent touched the BCLK? What are safe vtt voltages?

Any help is appreciated.


----------



## aar0nsky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erakith*
> 
> What are you cooling it with?


2x140mm radiator, xspc raystorm cpu block, in loop with gpu block and xspc res/pump combo.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InfoWarrior*
> 
> Sup everyone!? Thanks for this thread. You can add me to the list. 3570K, Extreme4, etc. Found a lot of useful information in here so far. Running at 4.5ghz stable with 1.28vcore. My temps are maxing out at 70 degrees under load. It seems that I'm hitting a wall at 4.6ghz. It takes another +.05 vcore to run a 46 multiplier over a 45 with stability and the temps start nearing 80 degrees. I noticed that pll overvoltage definitely increases stability.
> I have a few questions so far.
> - Is there a way to disable the processor gpu? If not, is it possible to downclock this for lower temps, or even add voltage for higher stability?
> - Does increasing QPI/VTT increase stability even though I havent touched the BCLK? What are safe vtt voltages?
> Any help is appreciated.


as far as i know there isnt lol. im testing out vtt right now.


----------



## Big Shabazz

Got my 3770K and ASRock Z77 Professional at Micro Center on launch day











http://imgur.com/LKdhQ




http://imgur.com/kJfam


----------



## Struzzin

Count Me in as well - Hey Big Shabazz that is a really nice looking board !


----------



## aar0nsky

So after testing out new stuff with vtt and what not I cannot avoid a blue screen now, even with my old settings that were working stable 24/7 and over 12 hours in prime. I keep getting blue screens about ram. So I dont understand maybe i have a bad stick of ram. I am going to memtest overnight and see if that does anything.


----------



## darksen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InfoWarrior*
> 
> Sup everyone!? Thanks for this thread. You can add me to the list. 3570K, Extreme4, etc. Found a lot of useful information in here so far. Running at 4.5ghz stable with 1.28vcore. My temps are maxing out at 70 degrees under load. It seems that I'm hitting a wall at 4.6ghz. It takes another +.05 vcore to run a 46 multiplier over a 45 with stability and the temps start nearing 80 degrees. I noticed that pll overvoltage definitely increases stability.
> I have a few questions so far.
> - Is there a way to disable the processor gpu? If not, is it possible to downclock this for lower temps, or even add voltage for higher stability?
> - Does increasing QPI/VTT increase stability even though I havent touched the BCLK? What are safe vtt voltages?
> Any help is appreciated.


it's in your "northbridge" settings. Check them out. I tried something earlier(duo monitor set up) and I couldn't boot into windows so I left it as is.


----------



## malikq86

Anyone of you guys install the new 1.3 BIOS?? I'm still running 1.2.

I think you can do easily from within Windows.

1.3 BIOS for Extreme4: http://www.asrock.com/mb/download.asp?Model=Z77%20Extreme4&o=BIOS

Here are the notes:

1. Update CPU code.
2. Improve USB compatibility.
3. Modify Dell Raid card issue.
4. Add Dehumidifier Function.


----------



## Chewy

Just need a signature now for the club. Anyone feeling creative?


----------



## punceh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InfoWarrior*
> 
> Sup everyone!? Thanks for this thread. You can add me to the list. 3570K, Extreme4, etc. Found a lot of useful information in here so far. Running at 4.5ghz stable with 1.28vcore. My temps are maxing out at 70 degrees under load. It seems that I'm hitting a wall at 4.6ghz. It takes another +.05 vcore to run a 46 multiplier over a 45 with stability and the temps start nearing 80 degrees. I noticed that pll overvoltage definitely increases stability.
> I have a few questions so far.
> - Is there a way to disable the processor gpu? If not, is it possible to downclock this for lower temps, or even add voltage for higher stability?
> - Does increasing QPI/VTT increase stability even though I havent touched the BCLK? What are safe vtt voltages?
> Any help is appreciated.


if you enable GT overclocking in the OC Tweaker menu some options for the igpu unlock, i dont know how this will affect stability though and i dont think it is adding that much heat to the processor as a whole.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malikq86*
> 
> Anyone of you guys install the new 1.3 BIOS?? I'm still running 1.2.
> I think you can do easily from within Windows.
> 1.3 BIOS for Extreme4: http://www.asrock.com/mb/download.asp?Model=Z77%20Extreme4&o=BIOS
> Here are the notes:
> 1. Update CPU code.
> 2. Improve USB compatibility.
> 3. Modify Dell Raid card issue.
> 4. Add Dehumidifier Function.


i updated to 1.30 a while ago, i didnt really find any differences in stability though.


----------



## barkinos98

anyone with the itx board and 2500k/3570k? im planning on the ivy but afaik there isnt much difference but the oc is big factor for me. also, is it worth the 30/40 bucks difference?


----------



## damnwebsite

Z77 Fatal1ty performance here


----------



## aar0nsky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malikq86*
> 
> Anyone of you guys install the new 1.3 BIOS?? I'm still running 1.2.
> I think you can do easily from within Windows.
> 1.3 BIOS for Extreme4: http://www.asrock.com/mb/download.asp?Model=Z77%20Extreme4&o=BIOS
> Here are the notes:
> 1. Update CPU code.
> 2. Improve USB compatibility.
> 3. Modify Dell Raid card issue.
> 4. Add Dehumidifier Function.


I will say again, do not flash bios through windows, you have a much higher chance of bricking the motherboard and waiting months for rma's to go through.

But I am on 1.3 and I do not see a difference in anything except added function. I have tried 1.2,1.1,1.3. They all seem to be the same for me.


----------



## Atlas101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aar0nsky*
> 
> I will say again, do not flash bios through windows, you have a much higher chance of bricking the motherboard and waiting months for rma's to go through.
> But I am on 1.3 and I do not see a difference in anything except added function. I have tried 1.2,1.1,1.3. They all seem to be the same for me.


Just a note: 1.2, couldn't disable turbo mode.

Updated to 1.3 - I now CAN. This should rememdy voltage fluctuation and min/max cpu load setting if applicable.

FYI.

EDIT: NVrmind. IF you put ALL core - CPu ratio I cannot disable it, if I put Per core -Cpu ratio I can, so Im gonna mess with per core settings..


----------



## malikq86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aar0nsky*
> 
> I will say again, do not flash bios through windows, you have a much higher chance of bricking the motherboard and waiting months for rma's to go through.
> But I am on 1.3 and I do not see a difference in anything except added function. I have tried 1.2,1.1,1.3. They all seem to be the same for me.


Thanks! I will be sure to avoid windows next time. Unfortunately, for some reason I decided to go the Window route last night...it worked - thank god. No brick yet...but ill avoid next time.


----------



## Atlas101

Getting better results now. 4.4ghz - 20 mins Prime, trying for 4.5 now.

Temps in mid 80s unfortunately so not much more headroom and lowering voltage hasnt helped.


----------



## darksen

pushing up to 6hours stability on 1.285 volts and 1.71(i think, or 1.69) PLL settings.

I don't like the voltage that much, since i'm only going to game and the ivy 4.3 is pretty close to sandy 4.5 I'll probably work out a nice 4.3ghz to use


----------



## Atlas101

Pushing 2hrs prime, 1.28 (CPUz) 4.5ghz. Temps in the high 80s

I presume my GTX480s in SLI are making it quite warm in the case, lol.

Do you guys bench with opened up cases or sealed ?


----------



## malikq86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atlas101*
> 
> Pushing 2hrs prime, 1.28 (CPUz) 4.5ghz. Temps in the high 80s
> I presume my GTX480s in SLI are making it quite warm in the case, lol.
> Do you guys bench with opened up cases or sealed ?


I personally don't like any temp over 80 C. Also not a fan of SLI...but I would bench with case sealed...since its more "real world"..but that's just me. Good luck!

And yeah.. SLI is probably heating up the system a fair amount, your volt and overclock look decent to me..but the temp seems a little high...but probably normal for SLI setup.

I'm personally shooting for 4.5ghz at 1.25v under 70C this weekend.


----------



## darksen

if you had correct airflow set up, it should be the same if not better than open case.


----------



## GuitsBoy

I'm in.

Picked up an ASrock z77 Pro4 to replace my dead p8p67 after a botched bios update. So far Im pretty impressed with what 120 bucks gets you. I immediately overclocked it to a relaxed 4.5 at 1.36v, where it has sat for the last 5 days. Im trying to recover a dropped 8TB raid 5 with ZAR, so I have been unable to reboot for a few days. Once I can hopefully copy some data off the array, Ill dial in the overclocking and see how it does compared to the old p8p67.


----------



## Atlas101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malikq86*
> 
> I personally don't like any temp over 80 C. Also not a fan of SLI...but I would bench with case sealed...since its more "real world"..but that's just me. Good luck!
> And yeah.. SLI is probably heating up the system a fair amount, your volt and overclock look decent to me..but the temp seems a little high...but probably normal for SLI setup.
> I'm personally shooting for 4.5ghz at 1.25v under 70C this weekend.


I agree. 80's I think Im okay with Ivy, any other, Id be reluctant. 90's, no way. Good Luck, please post back.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darksen*
> 
> if you had correct airflow set up, it should be the same if not better than open case.


''

LOL. In a perfect world.


----------



## darksen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atlas101*
> 
> LOL. In a perfect world.


I live in it apparently. No difference in my set up.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1041926/how-to-decide-on-a-case-for-air-cooling-warning-pics


----------



## Atlas101

4.5 was good up to 2hrs, bombed out. Came back and all I had up was Windows desktop.

Backed down to 4.4 gonna test lengthy duration with Prime, may try 4.5 again and increase volts, although headroom is tight.


----------



## aar0nsky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atlas101*
> 
> Getting better results now. 4.4ghz - 20 mins Prime, trying for 4.5 now.
> Temps in mid 80s unfortunately so not much more headroom and lowering voltage hasnt helped.


Try lowering pll to reduce temps.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malikq86*
> 
> Thanks! I will be sure to avoid windows next time. Unfortunately, for some reason I decided to go the Window route last night...it worked - thank god. No brick yet...but ill avoid next time.


Yeah _usually_ it works out in windows but I do not like taking chances like that








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atlas101*
> 
> Pushing 2hrs prime, 1.28 (CPUz) 4.5ghz. Temps in the high 80s
> I presume my GTX480s in SLI are making it quite warm in the case, lol.
> Do you guys bench with opened up cases or sealed ?


I have been benching with my sealed case, although I am working on a prototype hybrid test bench/case. Pretty much a test bench with a top cover like its a case and the cover would be a C shape and can be removed for benching on dice/ln2 and then replaced back when I strap my waterblock back on and just want it sitting. It is currently a WIP in the design stages.


----------



## Atlas101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aar0nsky*
> 
> Try lowering pll to reduce temps.
> Yeah _usually_ it works out in windows but I do not like taking chances like that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have been benching with my sealed case, although I am working on a prototype hybrid test bench/case. Pretty much a test bench with a top cover like its a case and the cover would be a C shape and can be removed for benching on dice/ln2 and then replaced back when I strap my waterblock back on and just want it sitting. It is currently a WIP in the design stages.


Thats right, thx for the thought. Good Luck on that case! What are u using, plastic, metal/alum, etc?


----------



## aar0nsky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atlas101*
> 
> Thats right, thx for the thought. Good Luck on that case! What are u using, plastic, metal/alum, etc?


I am going to try for all sheetmetal with fasteners, trying for rivets(real rivets not pop rivets) for the base and other stuff with be with small bolts. I have access to a brake to bend the top cover and the rest will probably be held together.
We will see how it goes, I am hoping it turns out good since my current case is a pita to work on any part of my water cooling loop when I need to do maintenance or inspect it and I am going to buy a cpu pot soon so I would rather just make something that I wouldnt need to keep switching things in and out of, I will have the versatility and flexibility of a test bench but having the formal look of a case when not benching


----------



## aar0nsky

Signature is updated! Everyone posting here better be representin'
Thanks to Big Shabazz.


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aar0nsky*
> 
> Signature is updated! Everyone posting here better be representin'
> Thanks to Big Shabazz.


Cool beans









but I won't lie to you I'm not an owner yet, however, my board (and phanteks) are out for delivery right now. should be there when I get home. I'm gonna be like the nintendo 64 kid.


----------



## wofsey

Hi All,
Apologies for the basic question but I'm new to this. How many standoffs does the AsRock z77 extreme4 use? I see 7 with metal rims, but then there is an extra hole in the top right corner without a metal rim. Do I just ignore that hole?

Thanks!


----------



## aar0nsky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wofsey*
> 
> Hi All,
> Apologies for the basic question but I'm new to this. How many standoffs does the AsRock z77 extreme4 use? I see 7 with metal rims, but then there is an extra hole in the top right corner without a metal rim. Do I just ignore that hole?
> Thanks!


You can just ignore that hole or use it. I personally did not use it although from what I can see there are no leads near there so that might explain why there is no metal rim to ground it to the chasis.


----------



## conwa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darksen*
> 
> pushing up to 6hours stability on 1.285 volts and 1.71(i think, or 1.69) PLL settings.
> I don't like the voltage that much, since i'm only going to game and the ivy 4.3 is pretty close to sandy 4.5 I'll probably work out a nice 4.3ghz to use


Can you or someone please explain the Sandy 4,5 is like Ivy 4.3 theory?


----------



## aar0nsky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *conwa*
> 
> Can you or someone please explain the Sandy 4,5 is like Ivy 4.3 theory?


In short, the ivy bridge needs less speed to do the same amount of work as the sandy cpu. It does more with less, or atleast that is my understanding. From what I have read in some comparison posts they arent that far apart and the ivy is obviously not living up to its name for running "cooler".


----------



## Kitarist

I've been a long Asus fan but i'm kinda thinking getting ASrock now

So guys how is the Z77 Extreme 4 mobo? Worth buying?

Thanks!!!


----------



## malikq86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kitarist*
> 
> I've been a long Asus fan but i'm kinda thinking getting ASrock now
> So guys how is the Z77 Extreme 4 mobo? Worth buying?
> Thanks!!!


This is my first time with ASRock..and the z77 Extreme4 is amazing. Very nice board...and best bang for buck hands down in my opinion. I think people waste a lot of money on motherboards...features they will never use, overkill. ASRock z77 Extreme4 is perfect for the average user (has everything you need, and even a little more) and offers high quality at a great price...a smart value conscious builders choice.


----------



## conwa

Thnx for the explanation ! I will stick with my Sandy for now anyway.

Getting my board tomorrow finally.
My asus gene-z board gave me strange Side effects at high clocks (4.7ghz).
Skype failure and slow web browsing..
Hope this board wont let me down!


----------



## Kitarist

Well i just want something thats stable and reliable in long term.

Also not sure if i should go with a budget build or just spend a little more and get something that will last for a while, but a second options seems to be much better


----------



## Atlas101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *conwa*
> 
> Can you or someone please explain the Sandy 4,5 is like Ivy 4.3 theory?


I believe there was testing done that showed Ivy was a 10% increase in performance, not much and just a 'tick' on Intel's gameplan but because of that 10%, you can say 4.5 Ivy is to 5.0ghz Sandy, etc...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malikq86*
> 
> This is my first time with ASRock..and the z77 Extreme4 is amazing. Very nice board...and best bang for buck hands down in my opinion. I think people waste a lot of money on motherboards...features they will never use, overkill. ASRock z77 Extreme4 is perfect for the average user (has everything you need, and even a little more) and offers high quality at a great price...a smart value conscious builders choice.


I picked up this board as part of a combo from MC and got the board at a price I couldnt resist. However, I am a little dissapointed with my results from the OC and while Im not blaming it on the board per se, I'm just really curious as to what a Maximus V Gene might present in comparison, etc...Value is there though no doubt though and budgets are budgets if you can stick to them









The Biostar for 150 looks like wicked value as well.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kitarist*
> 
> Well i just want something thats stable and reliable in long term.
> Also not sure if i should go with a budget build or just spend a little more and get something that will last for a while, but a second options seems to be much better


Ive bought expensive and cheap boards, many have been reliable some have not. Ive had to RMA expensive ones, and cheap ones have lasted for their purpose. 'Long term' is very subjective. I upgrade prolly every 4 yrs, long term for you may be 1 year. Get the best board for your budget, theres always going to be issues with all boards that someones going to experience.


----------



## aar0nsky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kitarist*
> 
> Well i just want something thats stable and reliable in long term.
> Also not sure if i should go with a budget build or just spend a little more and get something that will last for a while, but a second options seems to be much better


When it comes to brands, back in the day I swore by ABIT(many probably never even heard of this company) and they I believe got bought out by someone(asus maybe?) . That was in the amd athlon xp 2500+ days(BARTON CORE REPRESENT).
Back then gigabyte was poor in performance and technology in their boards.
After that I went straight to gigabyte since it seemed they totally redesigned their strategies for motherboards.
I swore by gigabyte for years and every pc i have built in the last 5 years for me, family members and friends have all had gigabyte boards.
I have recommended them to everyone.
This is my first ASRock board and I cannot complain too much. Only time will really tell if I will stick to this company or not. Gigabytes low end boards compete with ASRock's more featured boards so price was kind of the issue on this build(296.16 after tax for the 3570k and the asrock extreme4).

I like the mobo so far and I have no complaints as of yet.


----------



## tbris84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kitarist*
> 
> I've been a long Asus fan but i'm kinda thinking getting ASrock now
> So guys how is the Z77 Extreme 4 mobo? Worth buying?
> Thanks!!!


My trust in Asus motherboards is the reason I felt comfortable buying an ASRock motherboard.

_(From what I've read this is how ASRock came into being, it is possible I was given incorrect information. Please correct me if I'm wrong)_
In 2002, Asus spun off ASRock to compete in the motherboard cost/performance and OEM segments.
In 2007, Asus incorporated Pegatron, which became ASRock's parent company.
In 2010, Asus let Pegatron spin off into an independent company.
In 2012, Asus released all stakes in Pegatron.
Asus' new business model is to compete with companies like Dell and HP. In order to do so they are getting out of motherboard manufacturing and will be contracting Pegatron, ASRock, to build motherboards for them.

I think ASRock has an interesting history. I am definitely impressed with them so far.


----------



## tbris84

delete


----------



## tbris84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aar0nsky*
> 
> When it comes to brands, back in the day I swore by ABIT(many probably never even heard of this company) and they I believe got bought out by someone(asus maybe?) . That was in the amd athlon xp 2500+ days(BARTON CORE REPRESENT).


HA! I remember when I bought my Abit socket 939 motherboard with the Overclock Guru! I was a big Abit fan also. They just shut down shop, poor finances. Remember this thing?


----------



## Atlas101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tbris84*
> 
> HA! I remember when I bought my Abit socket 939 motherboard with the Overclock Guru! I was a big Abit fan also. They just shut down shop, poor finances. Remember this thing?


NICE!

Also a big advocate of the Abit brand back in the day; DFI was popular (yellow Lan party boards) then a few years roll by and pooF!

Crazy


----------



## aar0nsky

haha I am so happy others remember them and used them. This is awesome







Yeah its sad they are gone they were great when it came to stability and overclocking, one of the original awesome mfg's.


----------



## semlethe3rd

I use to have an Abit motherboard as well, was a solid board.

That being said i am having a lot of trouble overclocking my 3570k on my Asrock Z77 fatal1ty professional. I have been trying to stabilize 4.5ghz @ ~1.26V, but it locks up after 20-30 minutes of prime v277 no matter what I do. The BSOD error code has been changing it seems every crash, but the last one was xD1. According to a popular BSOD list:
"0xD1 = QPI/VTT, increase/decrease as necessary, can also be unstable Ram, raise Ram voltage"
I have increased my VTT to 1.104V, and this did not seem to help the problem. I have also under-clocked my ram sticks and bumped the voltage on them to ensure they aren't the problem. I am on water, so the temps are all in the high 60's / low 70's, but I can't seem to stop the BSODs.

Some settings:
-C1E Enabled
-C3 Disabled
-C6 Disabled
-Package C State support Disabled
-CPU Thermal throttling Enabled
-No-execute memory protection Enabled
-Intel Virtualization Technology Enabled
-Hardware prefetcher Enabled
-Adjacent Cache Line prefetch Enabled

-Turbo boost disabled by setting the multiplier up as per core.
-Spread spectrum Disabled
-Intel speedstep Enabled (doesn't seem to hurt/help).
-Internal PLL overvoltage Enabled. I have tried both, and that didn't seem to help, anyone have any thoughts?
-Power saving mode Disabled.
-Fixed Vcore of 1.26V, under load it reports 1.256V(not bad).
-LLC is set to 1.
-DRAM voltage 1.6V
-VTT voltage 1.104V
-CPU PLL Voltage 1.799V(been playing with this, haven't found it to help that much so far)
-All voltages not mentioned I left on Auto.

Anyone have any thoughts on what I could do to help stabilize my overclock?
Sorry for such a long post







Maybe the solution is not using prime v277?


----------



## aar0nsky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *semlethe3rd*
> 
> I use to have an Abit motherboard as well, was a solid board.
> That being said i am having a lot of trouble overclocking my 3570k on my Asrock Z77 fatal1ty professional. I have been trying to stabilize 4.5ghz @ ~1.26V, but it locks up after 20-30 minutes of prime v277 no matter what I do. The BSOD error code has been changing it seems every crash, but the last one was xD1. According to a popular BSOD list:
> "0xD1 = QPI/VTT, increase/decrease as necessary, can also be unstable Ram, raise Ram voltage"
> I have increased my VTT to 1.104V, and this did not seem to help the problem. I have also under-clocked my ram sticks and bumped the voltage on them to ensure they aren't the problem. I am on water, so the temps are all in the high 60's / low 70's, but I can't seem to stop the BSODs.
> Some settings:
> -C1E Enabled
> -C3 Disabled
> -C6 Disabled
> -Package C State support Disabled
> -CPU Thermal throttling Enabled
> -No-execute memory protection Enabled
> -Intel Virtualization Technology Enabled
> -Hardware prefetcher Enabled
> -Adjacent Cache Line prefetch Enabled
> -Turbo boost disabled by setting the multiplier up as per core.
> -Spread spectrum Disabled
> -Intel speedstep Enabled (doesn't seem to hurt/help).
> -Internal PLL overvoltage Enabled. I have tried both, and that didn't seem to help, anyone have any thoughts?
> -Power saving mode Disabled.
> -Fixed Vcore of 1.26V, under load it reports 1.256V(not bad).
> -LLC is set to 1.
> -DRAM voltage 1.6V
> -VTT voltage 1.104V
> -CPU PLL Voltage 1.799V(been playing with this, haven't found it to help that much so far)
> -All voltages not mentioned I left on Auto.
> Anyone have any thoughts on what I could do to help stabilize my overclock?
> Sorry for such a long post
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe the solution is not using prime v277?


Same stuff was happening to me. Make sure the long duration and short duration are 500 and the time is 1s. Also make sure prim and sec current limits are at 300.

If those dont help, try running memtest for about 20 hours to make sure you dont have a bad stick of ram.


----------



## UZ7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *semlethe3rd*
> 
> I use to have an Abit motherboard as well, was a solid board.
> That being said i am having a lot of trouble overclocking my 3570k on my Asrock Z77 fatal1ty professional. I have been trying to stabilize 4.5ghz @ ~1.26V, but it locks up after 20-30 minutes of prime v277 no matter what I do. The BSOD error code has been changing it seems every crash, but the last one was xD1. According to a popular BSOD list:
> "0xD1 = QPI/VTT, increase/decrease as necessary, can also be unstable Ram, raise Ram voltage"
> I have increased my VTT to 1.104V, and this did not seem to help the problem. I have also under-clocked my ram sticks and bumped the voltage on them to ensure they aren't the problem. I am on water, so the temps are all in the high 60's / low 70's, but I can't seem to stop the BSODs.
> Some settings:
> -C1E Enabled
> -C3 Disabled
> -C6 Disabled
> -Package C State support Disabled
> -CPU Thermal throttling Enabled
> -No-execute memory protection Enabled
> -Intel Virtualization Technology Enabled
> -Hardware prefetcher Enabled
> -Adjacent Cache Line prefetch Enabled
> -Turbo boost disabled by setting the multiplier up as per core.
> -Spread spectrum Disabled
> -Intel speedstep Enabled (doesn't seem to hurt/help).
> -Internal PLL overvoltage Enabled. I have tried both, and that didn't seem to help, anyone have any thoughts?
> -Power saving mode Disabled.
> -Fixed Vcore of 1.26V, under load it reports 1.256V(not bad).
> -LLC is set to 1.
> -DRAM voltage 1.6V
> -VTT voltage 1.104V
> -CPU PLL Voltage 1.799V(been playing with this, haven't found it to help that much so far)
> -All voltages not mentioned I left on Auto.
> Anyone have any thoughts on what I could do to help stabilize my overclock?
> Sorry for such a long post
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe the solution is not using prime v277?


Ram voltage 1.6v? what ram modules are you using?

http://www.overclock.net/t/1138581/asrock-z68-discussion-owners-club/2050#post_17121992

Here are my settings on my Z68 board it pretty much has similar layout with the Z77 as I tested both boards. You can use it as a template and just change the CPU voltage to go according with your CPU's VID.


----------



## wofsey

Can I use the pwr fan or cpu fan #2 header for a case fan? My aftermarket cooler only has one fan, so the cpu fan #2 is available and right next to the fan at the top of my case. It would be nice if I can just plug it in there without any issues. Thanks.


----------



## Kvjavs

Can you add me please?


















Also, first review on Newegg








http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813157294

My issues have since been fixed by a clear CMOS.


----------



## semlethe3rd

Thanks a lot for the replies! The short/long power limits seemed to have done the trick. Been running prime nearly an hour now without any problems. The real question is how are the short/long power limits and current limits set appropriately?

Just for others...
http://www.overclock.net/t/1198504/sandy-ivy-bridge-complete-overclocking-guide-asrock-edition
That thread has a lot of information about the settings that I thought were useful.


----------



## tbris84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kvjavs*


I see an Arris EMTA on the far left, do you have Comcast? lol (I work for Comcast)


----------



## Kvjavs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tbris84*
> 
> I see an Arris EMTA on the far left, do you have Comcast? lol (I work for Comcast)










Yup, I wouldn't have it any other way. All the other providers up here suck.


----------



## Atlas101

10.5 hrs Prime stable at 4.4 ....gonna let this run overnite...for another 6 hrs or so...


----------



## aar0nsky

I am running prime for 12 hours while i am at work @ 4.6. Should be alittle more stable since I changed some values. I was blue screening in games but in prime I was fine so I am not sure how that works.


----------



## Kitarist

Darn really thinking about buying the ASrock mobo. Any reason for not buying it? Talking about the Extreme 4 version

LoL


----------



## aar0nsky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kitarist*
> 
> Darn really thinking about buying the ASrock mobo. Any reason for not buying it? Talking about the Extreme 4 version
> LoL


It is lacking some settings in the BIOS that other manufacturers already included. We should see them in future BIOS updates and they have been decent about bios updates so far.


----------



## Kitarist

What kind of settings are you talking about?


----------



## darksen

extreme4 is also 8+2+2 design instead of their marketed 8+4, I knew that before I purchased so... but false advertising from Asrock is a little low there. source: http://www.hardwaresecrets.com/article/ASRock-Z77-Extreme4-Motherboard/1509/6

been very happy with the board so far though,
currently at 1.18vcore 4.3ghz 12hours on prime97.7 llc lv1, lowest pll (1.59 i think). temps are no more than 55c on load in Arizona.


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darksen*
> 
> extreme4 is also 8+2+2 design instead of their marketed 8+4, I knew that before I purchased so... but false advertising from Asrock is a little low there. source: http://www.hardwaresecrets.com/article/ASRock-Z77-Extreme4-Motherboard/1509/6
> been very happy with the board so far though,
> currently at 1.18vcore 4.3ghz 12hours on prime97.7 llc lv1, lowest pll (1.59 i think). temps are no more than 55c on load in Arizona.


thats not bad at all, that should perform like a 2500k at around ~4.6 right?


----------



## darksen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> thats not bad at all, that should perform like a 2500k at around ~4.6 right?


temps went up to 68C max, hmm, not bad..
if it's 10% increase yea, I only use it for gaming so I clocked down from 4.5ghz.

skipped sandy gen so I don't have a good comparison


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darksen*
> 
> temps went up to 68C max, hmm, not bad..
> if it's 10% increase yea, I only use it for gaming so I clocked down from 4.5ghz.
> skipped sandy gen so I don't have a good comparison


yup i feel ya this is my first intel desktop, so I've not had a chance to overclock them at all.

I'm getting pretty ancy, board and phanteks will be here today and I pick up the proc tomorrow.


----------



## Kitarist

Anyone knows if any price drops will occur in following months?


----------



## Atlas101

Are most of you using 'fixed' voltages or 'offset'ing?


----------



## conwa

I need some help with my z77 asrock extreme 4..

I just installed the drivers from the asrock disk and now my computer goes to a black screen after bios post...
All i see is a blinking reading sign in the top corner of the screen, like he is waiting for something.
That takes 1 minute and then it goes to windows.

I already selected my ssd as bootdisk (speed is normal, i checked).


----------



## darksen

@Atlas: fixed

@conwa: you have other hdds? does stripes occur even if you disconnected them?


----------



## conwa

its not a stripe, dont know the correct word. Its like a blinking read sign.
Like a the space button sign...

I will try and disconnect my hdd


----------



## aar0nsky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kitarist*
> 
> Anyone knows if any price drops will occur in following months?


It will take awhile for prices to drop.

To answer your other question, certain features that let you configure power settings are not added to our bios's yet. I read in a different thread what they are but I cant find it now(I am at work). Also you cannot turn turbo mode off.
I come from overclocking when everything is a fixed value, obviously with vdroop. The way this motherboard does LLC vdroop is not an issue it actually supplies more voltage on the highest llc setting which I am unsure of the effects as of yet.


----------



## aar0nsky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *conwa*
> 
> its not a stripe, dont know the correct word. Its like a blinking read sign.
> Like a the space button sign...
> I will try and disconnect my hdd


Are you doing a fresh windows install?
If not what mode was the ssd in when you installed windows on it?
What mode is the ssd in?
AHCI mode is where its at.

Disable all other boot devices only use the one that has windows boot manager on it(windows root drive).

What other devices are plugged in?
Do you have any usb devices plugged in?
What sata port is it plugged into?


----------



## malikq86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kitarist*
> 
> Anyone knows if any price drops will occur in following months?


Not sure..but prices *seem* to be establishing a new standard/stabilized norm...I don't think you will see any significant/sharp drops for a while..like we did the last 2 weeks.


----------



## conwa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aar0nsky*
> 
> Are you doing a fresh windows install?
> If not what mode was the ssd in when you installed windows on it?
> What mode is the ssd in?
> AHCI mode is where its at.
> Disable all other boot devices only use the one that has windows boot manager on it(windows root drive).
> What other devices are plugged in?
> Do you have any usb devices plugged in?
> What sata port is it plugged into?


Thnx for the help, but i already fixed it.
Sata600 and 300 are reverse in comparison to my gene-z.
HDD was hooked to sata600, that doesnt work...
Switched and solved.

I am a fair bit dissapointed in my current temps on my 2500K with my 360rad custom cooling without gpu in loop.
I did 53 degrees celcius with my z68 gene-z on 4,7ghz and now i do 63 degrees celcius on 4,7ghz.
My Idle temp is higher also.
Offset cant be set to -0.75 (-0.65) like i did on my asus, so my voltage is a bit higher (1.304volt).
any suggestions?


----------



## Kitarist

So no more noticable price drops on hardware ? So it seems it's safe to get a new rig right now. Or maybe wait a month for summer discount prices


----------



## malikq86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kitarist*
> 
> So no more noticable price drops on hardware ? So it seems it's safe to get a new rig right now. Or maybe wait a month for summer discount prices


_Speaking from experience..._

If you can..ALWAYS wait to buy a rig right before you actually really need it (or for however long you can hold the urge)....like...no more than 1 month before a "must-have" game is released. This is the best strategy in my honest opinion. I've been itching to upgrade my 4/5 year old Q6600 rig for a lonnngtttimmeee...and held the urge down for like 8 months (glad I did)...but I couldn't hold it any longer, and started pulling triggers after Ivy Bridge release. My new system is for Guild Wars 2 (GW 1 was my fav game of all time; last time I did an update)...and it should be released soon (within 2 months, I hope!!).

The only exception to this rule, for myself, is to buy hardware now that you know you will want when you actually need it in the future...but ONLY if you know for a fact nothing better would be released from now till then, and ONLY if it is on a huge discount/promo/sale/slickdeal at the time. I did this with my speakers, heatsink, and ips monitor and saved some good cash. All 3 components cost more now than when I got them early...so I'm glad I picked them up a few months ago.

I don't think I would buy anything different if I had waited until GW2 release..that's why I really decided to pull all those triggers early. So I'm happy right now..though I run the risk of buyer's remorse if something new and better gets released from now till then.

That's just my









FYI - I had to upgrade my graphic card (GTX 570) early for BF3. And also decided to keep my 4 year old Antec 1200 case..which is still a beast of a cooler. I might ebay the GTX 570 and grab a GTX 670 right before GW2 release.


----------



## Shrak

^ Agree. I held off to grab parts for my new HTPC for a long time mainly to see if IB was gonna be worth it over SB. Decided it wasn't so went with a cheap i3 2120 and grabbed the Extreme4-M Z77 just in case I had another urge to upgrade it to IB at a later time.


----------



## conwa

I am a fair bit dissapointed in my current temps on my 2500K with my 360rad custom cooling without gpu in loop.
I did 53 degrees celcius with my z68 gene-z on 4,7ghz and now i do 63 degrees celcius on 4,7ghz.
My Idle temp is higher also.
Offset cant be set to -0.75 (-0.65) like i did on my asus, so my voltage is a bit higher (1.304volt).

With stock settings my max temp is 53 (asus 43).
Iam going to clean my watercooling cpu plate with alcohol and coffeefilter today.
And i Will check the system for air.

any suggestions?


----------



## Kitarist

Well Ivy at 4.7ghz is much faster than Sandy and anyway it seems these Asrock mobos are really great bang for the buck.


----------



## Atlas101

My results fellaz: Im rock stable at the moment, saving this profile for future use and am going to strive for lower voltage and see what I can come up with:


----------



## conwa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *conwa*
> 
> I am a fair bit dissapointed in my current temps on my 2500K with my 360rad custom cooling without gpu in loop.
> I did 53 degrees celcius with my z68 gene-z on 4,7ghz and now i do 63 degrees celcius on 4,7ghz.
> My Idle temp is higher also.
> Offset cant be set to -0.75 (-0.65) like i did on my asus, so my voltage is a bit higher (1.304volt).
> With stock settings my max temp is 53 (asus 43).
> Iam going to clean my watercooling cpu plate with alcohol and coffeefilter today.
> And i Will check the system for air.
> any suggestions?


Fixed, I had air in my water system.
Temp is down to normal now.


----------



## skyn3t

i'm about to send asrock to hell this is the second board first board was ASRock B75M-ITX LGA 1155 Intel B75 HDMI SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 Mini ITX Intel Motherboard and the second board now is the ASRock Z77E-ITX LGA 1155 Intel Z77 HDMI SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 Mini ITX Intel Motherboard both mobo gave me the same problem.

I can see bios and everything enable disable any options it recognizer any hardware attached on, i can even install windows and mobo works till the second reboot after you enter the windows user name and set the Time zone after all finished and after reboot windows wont boot its boot loop one after another. i had windows installed in 2 different hard drive test with two different PSU 550 OCN fatality and TX Corsair 650 and two different memory Corsair xms3 1600 and Geil 1333 both are 9-9-9-24 so now what..




I need input to fix this damn problem...


----------



## Jocelyn84

Which drive(s) are you installing Windows to? The Vertex 2 raid in your sig or the Western Digital Blue that shows up on post? Either way, how many physical drives (not counting the optical) do you have attached to your board during installation and when you go through the last setup part? Lastly, and I realize it shouldn't matter, try putting the DVD drive on a sata 2 port. I own a Z77E-ITX and have had no problems like this, but I did my install using GPT instead of MBR. I also only have one physical disk (Plextor M3) attached to the board and I'm using an external DVD.

Edit: At 1:06 into the video, I can clearly see a desktop full of icons. Is that a previous install on the same disk or from a different disk? I'm totally confused why there would be icons on the desktop after a fresh install. I can even hear what sounds to be someone pushing the power/reset button, which is even more confusing.


----------



## conwa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> i'm about to send asrock to hell this is the second board first board was ASRock B75M-ITX LGA 1155 Intel B75 HDMI SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 Mini ITX Intel Motherboard and the second board now is the ASRock Z77E-ITX LGA 1155 Intel Z77 HDMI SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 Mini ITX Intel Motherboard both mobo gave me the same problem.
> I can see bios and everything enable disable any options it recognizer any hardware attached on, i can even install windows and mobo works till the second reboot after you enter the windows user name and set the Time zone after all finished and after reboot windows wont boot its boot loop one after another. i had windows installed in 2 different hard drive test with two different PSU 550 OCN fatality and TX Corsair 650 and two different memory Corsair xms3 1600 and Geil 1333 both are 9-9-9-24 so now what..
> 
> 
> 
> I need input to fix this damn problem...


Is your HDD attached to sata6? That was my problem..


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jocelyn84*
> 
> Which drive(s) are you installing Windows to? The Vertex 2 raid in your sig or the Western Digital Blue that shows up on post? Either way, how many physical drives (not counting the optical) do you have attached to your board during installation and when you go through the last setup part? Lastly, and I realize it shouldn't matter, try putting the DVD drive on a sata 2 port. I own a Z77E-ITX and have had no problems like this, but I did my install using GPT instead of MBR. I also only have one physical disk (Plextor M3) attached to the board and I'm using an external DVD.
> Edit: At 1:06 into the video, I can clearly see a desktop full of icons. Is that a previous install on the same disk or from a different disk? I'm totally confused why there would be icons on the desktop after a fresh install. I can even hear what sounds to be someone pu
> shing the power/reset button, which is even more confusing.


I Always have Windows Installed first before attach any hardware.
ASrock Z77E-ITX
CPU : i3 2125
Corsair xms3 1600 ( 2x2GB )
PSU: Corsair TX 650 and OCZ 550 Fatal1ty.
HD: WD Caviar Blue 320G and tested in another WD Caviar Black 750G


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *conwa*
> 
> Is your HDD attached to sata6? That was my problem..


i had tested in all my sata ports


----------



## kz26

Another ASRock Z77E-ITX owner here. This thing boots fast.


----------



## Jocelyn84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *conwa*
> 
> Is your HDD attached to sata6? That was my problem..


It looks like Sata 3.0 is being used with the HDD. You can even see Sata port 3 in the video. This is why I mentioned putting the DVD on a Sata 3.0 port as it's clearly connected to a Sata port 1, which is Sata 6.0. I've installed to Sata 6.0 no problem, but I think skyn3t needs to use two Sata 3.0 ports for installation.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> I Always have Windows Installed first before attach any hardware.
> ASrock Z77E-ITX
> CPU : i3 2125
> Corsair xms3 1600 ( 2x2GB )
> PSU: Corsair TX 650 and OCZ 550 Fatal1ty.
> HD: WD Caviar Blue 320G and tested in another WD Caviar Black 750G


Can you screen shot Advanced Storage Configuration in your UEFI?? Also, I still don't understand why you would have a bunch of icons on the desktop after a fresh install, unless you're installing two separate installs on the same drive.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kz26*
> 
> Another ASRock Z77E-ITX owner here. This thing boots fast.


Yes, it boots soooooo fast!


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jocelyn84*
> 
> It looks like Sata 3.0 is being used with the HDD. You can even see Sata port 3 in the video. This is why I mentioned putting the DVD on a Sata 3.0 port as it's clearly connected to a Sata port 1, which is Sata 6.0. I've installed to Sata 6.0 no problem, but I think skyn3t needs to use two Sata 3.0 ports for installation.
> Can you screen shot Advanced Storage Configuration in your UEFI?? Also, I still don't understand why you would have a bunch of icons on the desktop after a fresh install, unless you're installing two separate installs on the same drive.
> Yes, it boots soooooo fast!


because i'm using one monitor with 2 computer connected that's why you see this bunch of icons ( main RiG sig below ) .


----------



## conwa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> i had tested in all my sata ports


Connect HDD to sata2 port, install clean windows.


----------



## Jocelyn84

Ohhh well then it makes sense and this situation sucks. Can you screenshot Advanced Storage Configuration in your UEFI? (F12 with USB stick attached)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *conwa*
> 
> Connect HDD to sata2 port, install clean windows.


HDD is clearly connected to Sata 2 port


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *conwa*
> 
> Connect HDD to sata2 port, install clean windows.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jocelyn84*
> 
> Ohhh well then it makes sense and this situation sucks. Can you screenshot Advanced Storage Configuration in your UEFI? (F12 with USB stick attached)
> HDD is clearly connected to Sata 2 port




i already did I'm going to do this again for the 1000000 times


----------



## Jocelyn84

I really doubt it will make a difference, but my S.M.A.R.T. is enabled. I really feel bad about your dilemma









Edit: The only other thing I can think of would be clearing CMOS with the pins/jumper and trying again.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jocelyn84*
> 
> I really doubt it will make a difference, but my S.M.A.R.T. is enabled. I really feel bad about your dilemma
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: The only other thing I can think of would be clearing CMOS with the pins/jumper and trying again.


it has been done , anything that you think off has been done

,^%&$&*^%$%^&*$&%^*$%&^*&^^*(&^#%$&*(^%$#^&*(&^%$#^&*^^%.


----------



## darksen

playing a hunch here, is your windows copy legit?

I might have a solution for you depending on your answer.


----------



## Kitarist

LoL


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darksen*
> 
> playing a hunch here, is your windows copy legit?
> I might have a solution for you depending on your answer.


i'm going to act like i had no F*READ this.


----------



## darksen

well if you want to know, send me pm.


----------



## cerea1killa07

I've been lurking on this forum for awhile, but have finally decide to post since I just built my first desktop today.









I have the 3750K and the Z77 Extreme 6 and was wondering what's the safest method to overclock? I'm asking this because this is my first time doing something like this and would like to start off safe hehe.

I've read about changing the multiplier first, but couldn't really find the place to do that in the UEFI. I changed the "Load Optimized CPU OC Setting" to 4.2 GHz, but didn't see a difference when I checked the computer's properties.

I just want start off with something that's easy and doesn't require much fidgeting. My CPU cooler is the Hyper 212 Plus.

Thanks!


----------



## aar0nsky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darksen*
> 
> playing a hunch here, is your windows copy legit?
> I might have a solution for you depending on your answer.


Wow great minds think alike.


----------



## aar0nsky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cerea1killa07*
> 
> I've been lurking on this forum for awhile, but have finally decide to post since I just built my first desktop today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have the 3750K and the Z77 Extreme 6 and was wondering what's the safest method to overclock? I'm asking this because this is my first time doing something like this and would like to start off safe hehe.
> I've read about changing the multiplier first, but couldn't really find the place to do that in the UEFI. I changed the "Load Optimized CPU OC Setting" to 4.2 GHz, but didn't see a difference when I checked the computer's properties.
> I just want start off with something that's easy and doesn't require much fidgeting. My CPU cooler is the Hyper 212 Plus.
> Thanks!


The term safe in the overclock community depends on who you ask. There is no "safe" way in my opinion. Your voiding your warranty(with most mobos atleast) and also you are making the chip run faster than designed(if overclocking higher than turbo mode of course).

Next, the multiplier is also the called the CPU Clock Ratio. Please read the original post as I have provided resources for people in your position that are new to overclocking ivy bridge and the guides are geared towards people that are new to overclocking overall as well. Once done with your research if you have questions this would be the place to do it.

As for your last statement, start off with something thats easy and doesn't require fidgeting, overclocking is not your cup of tea with this attitude. If your hardware wants to be a pita, you will be fidgeting for hours for even a mild overclock, it is all luck of the draw and functionality of the other components you are using.

I am not trying to be rude, just brutally honest and like I said if you want to continue with this endeavor, after doing the research and using the search function







, we will be glad to answer any questions we can.

PS - With this being a new chip, not a ton of research is done on it and nothing is definite as of right now and it is a process of research by us, the consumer, and will take time to perfect things.


----------



## darksen

my oc is rock stable on prime for 12 hours now... here's the new problem, when I leave my comp idle, i dunno, maybe for 1-2hours. I would always come back either with a restarted comp or a frozen desktop... weird, anyone have the problem or know what's causing it?


----------



## aar0nsky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darksen*
> 
> my oc is rock stable on prime for 12 hours now... here's the new problem, when I leave my comp idle, i dunno, maybe for 1-2hours. I would always come back either with a restarted comp or a frozen desktop... weird, anyone have the problem or know what's causing it?


I have a similar problem but its at partial load. Running prime for 12 hours was easy at 4600 but when I am playing a game not even getting close to max load I get random blue screens. My ram checks out with no errors in memtest and I read in some thread somewhere that it could be with mid level voltage but I believe they were referring to using offset voltage and the voltage scaling down under less load which I am using fixed voltage so it would not affect me or so I think. Wow run on sentence. But yeah I am kinda confused with this crap at the moment. We need more research done to understand this architecture better.


----------



## skyn3t

Problem solved







ASrock Z77E-ITX up and running so fast


----------



## CoOLBreeZe1337

Hello all, Though I don't have This combo I do have the Z68 extreme 3 i5 2500k, and I had I waited a month more. I would have had the z77. anyhwo. I'm been trying to figure out whether I want to make that switch. Would there be a big difference between the two combos??


----------



## Kitarist

In real world performance probably not. But you will geta little bit better benchmark scores


----------



## conwa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darksen*
> 
> my oc is rock stable on prime for 12 hours now... here's the new problem, when I leave my comp idle, i dunno, maybe for 1-2hours. I would always come back either with a restarted comp or a frozen desktop... weird, anyone have the problem or know what's causing it?


I had the Same problem @ idle.
I fixed it by setting llc to 3 (it was at 2) and raise my offset by 0.10 ( from -0.55 to -0.45)
That way my load voltage was Almost the same And my idle was à bit higher.

I disabled pll overvoltage And lowered my pll voltage à bit.
Speedstep And turbo still enabled. My temp is 52 degrees on 4.7ghz (2500k Sandy)


----------



## darksen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Problem solved
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ASrock Z77E-ITX up and running so fast


did I help?


----------



## Swiftdeathz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aar0nsky*
> 
> I have a similar problem but its at partial load. Running prime for 12 hours was easy at 4600 but when I am playing a game not even getting close to max load I get random blue screens. My ram checks out with no errors in memtest and I read in some thread somewhere that it could be with mid level voltage but I believe they were referring to using offset voltage and the voltage scaling down under less load which I am using fixed voltage so it would not affect me or so I think. Wow run on sentence. But yeah I am kinda confused with this crap at the moment. We need more research done to understand this architecture better.


I had this same issue but for me I run CFX. My PC would be rock solid stable for days just running [email protected] so I know the CPU itself should be stable, but when I'd fire up a 3d game then I'd get crashes or bsod's.

The cause for me was not enough voltage to the CPU. (I was originally CPU stable @ +0.005v then +0.010v, but 3d gaming would crash my system) Then I overclocked my RAM a bit and began to see crashes again, upped the voltage to my ram. Here are my settings thus far 24/7 folding stable plus gaming stable with my CFX setup:

i5 3570k @ 4.4GHz with the following:
LLC 3, +0.020v, CPU PLL @ auto of 1.832v, PLL overvoltage enabled, speedstep disabled, C1E enabled (others off), IGPU disabled

8GB G.Skill 1600mhz @ 1866 10-10-10-28 2T with 1.6v (stock is 1.5v)

Also I did the overclock using the Per Core method where I selected a multiplier of 44 for each core, this disabled Turbo.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darksen*
> 
> did I help?


no really!. did i pm you? no really!.did you offer any help?no really!.

just to clarify my issue was the Hard Drive. after dealing with all this problem SSD make a better smooth boot and running on my new baby mobo.


----------



## darksen

pretty sure you said you tried everything, but glad you got it fixed


----------



## aar0nsky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swiftdeathz*
> 
> I had this same issue but for me I run CFX. My PC would be rock solid stable for days just running [email protected] so I know the CPU itself should be stable, but when I'd fire up a 3d game then I'd get crashes or bsod's.
> The cause for me was not enough voltage to the CPU. (I was originally CPU stable @ +0.005v then +0.010v, but 3d gaming would crash my system) Then I overclocked my RAM a bit and began to see crashes again, upped the voltage to my ram. Here are my settings thus far 24/7 folding stable plus gaming stable with my CFX setup:
> i5 3570k @ 4.4GHz with the following:
> LLC 3, +0.020v, CPU PLL @ auto of 1.832v, PLL overvoltage enabled, speedstep disabled, C1E enabled (others off), IGPU disabled
> 8GB G.Skill 1600mhz @ 1866 10-10-10-28 2T with 1.6v (stock is 1.5v)
> Also I did the overclock using the Per Core method where I selected a multiplier of 44 for each core, this disabled Turbo.


I will look into this per core method a little later but on another note I am using fixed voltage. I have the pll set alittle lower than normal. I am definitely going to try the per core.


----------



## conwa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> no really!. did i pm you? no really!.did you offer any help?no really!.
> just to clarify my issue was the Hard Drive. after dealing with all this problem SSD make a better smooth boot and running on my new baby mobo.


So Jocelyn and me were right?


----------



## Jocelyn84

I just started testing the per core method with Turbo disabled and my temps have dropped A LOT! (13-14C)


----------



## punceh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jocelyn84*
> 
> I just started testing the per core method with Turbo disabled and my temps have dropped A LOT! (13-14C)


thats awesome! just set it to per core(and just set all 4 options to x48)myself and it is still stable for now







prime temps have dropped a bit







i noticed C1e downclocking is kind of iffy on per core overclocking though, instead of idleing on 1600mhz it will hover in between 3000-4800







if temps stay like this, im definately gonna push a 5.0 on air on mine


----------



## salata

Hello Guys,
I have bought Asrock's Z77 Extreme4-M motherboard but faced some problems to overclock i7 chip. I am wondering now whether I made a good choice buying asrock's board. Anyone with OCed i2600K on Z77 extreme4 board here? I would gladly see some screens from UEFI and compere with mine.

My system seems to be stable at 1,38V. What is my concern, after more or less 4 minutes during load test (Prime95/OCCT) I can observe that my processor throttles from 45x to 34x multiplier every 10-15 seconds. My first thought was, my system's overheating. However the temperature on the hottest core does not exceed 62C under stress. Than I checked the voltage and I do not think this is the problem either. I used Asrock'a AutoOC function in UEFI and for 44x multiplier system was also droping multiplier despite 1,44 voltage shown by CPU-Z.
Using latest 1.10 UEFI BIOS release from Asrock's website.

My UEFI settings in gallery
http://www.overclock.net/gallery/album/view/id/675974/user_id/285816]

BTW. This is my first contact with SB. My latest OC experience was DualCore 2160. And people say it is easy to OC sandy bridge. Right... Offset, PLL, LLC, etc... :|

Thanks in advance.


----------



## aar0nsky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *salata*
> 
> Hello Guys,
> I have bought Asrock's Z77 Extreme4-M motherboard but faced some problems to overclock i7 chip. I am wondering now whether I made a good choice buying asrock's board. Anyone with OCed i2600K on Z77 extreme4 board here? I would gladly see some screens from UEFI and compere with mine.
> My system seems to be stable at 1,38V. What is my concern, after more or less 4 minutes during load test (Prime95/OCCT) I can observe that my processor throttles from 45x to 34x multiplier every 10-15 seconds. My first thought was, my system's overheating. However the temperature on the hottest core does not exceed 62C under stress. Than I checked the voltage and I do not think this is the problem either. I used Asrock'a AutoOC function in UEFI and for 44x multiplier system was also droping multiplier despite 1,44 voltage shown by CPU-Z.
> Using latest 1.10 UEFI BIOS release from Asrock's website.
> My UEFI settings in gallery
> http://www.overclock.net/gallery/album/view/id/675974/user_id/285816]
> BTW. This is my first contact with SB. My latest OC experience was DualCore 2160. And people say it is easy to OC sandy bridge. Right... Offset, PLL, LLC, etc... :|
> Thanks in advance.


If you check the original post, there is a link to sandy bridge overclocking on asrock z77 motherboards. It even has pictures showing settings used and was done with an i7.


----------



## Jocelyn84

False alarm on those temps rofl. Coretemp must not have been keeping up and after running Realtemp, they're only a little lower


----------



## DerangedPony

I just picked up a 3570k and Extreme 4 from Microcenter. Still have to order ram but I've heard that this board is really picky about the ram you use. The ASrock website recommends the G.SKILL Sniper Low Voltage Series but I was planning on using buying:

G.SKILL Ripjaws X Series CL8
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231445

Should I listen to the site and go with the sniper series or can anybody confirm that the CL8 Ripjaws X work fine?

Thanks


----------



## salata

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aar0nsky*
> 
> If you check the original post, there is a link to sandy bridge overclocking on asrock z77 motherboards. It even has pictures showing settings used and was done with an i7.


Thanks for the answer. I saw that guide earlier, but now I am a little bit confused. On my mobo's UEFI I am missing quite particular option *CPU Core Voltage*. Instead of this I have CPU Voltage Offset option I can choose between 'Offset Mode' or 'Auto'. I was playing with VTT thought I was doing fine. Apparently I wasn't. Also CPU Load-Line Calibration I can choose between Auto,100%,50%,0%. Any ideas how I should set the Voltage Configuration? Maybe a link to article explaining Offset.

How Voltage configuration looks like on yours Z77 motherboards? It seems that overclocking on Z77 differs a lot from Z68.

What I observed in OCCT when multiplier is changed to lower 34x the Vcore drops from 1.37 to 1.25 and VIN4 changed 0,84 to 0,60. So I am still trying to figure out what cause multiplier drop. Is it Vdroop. How prevent this from happening?


----------



## malikq86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DerangedPony*
> 
> I just picked up a 3570k and Extreme 4 from Microcenter. Still have to order ram but I've heard that this board is really picky about the ram you use. The ASrock website recommends the G.SKILL Sniper Low Voltage Series but I was planning on using buying:
> G.SKILL Ripjaws X Series CL8
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231445
> Should I listen to the site and go with the sniper series or can anybody confirm that the CL8 Ripjaws X work fine?
> Thanks


LOL I have the same build..even that RAM! That RAM works fine..you just have to go into BIOS and load the profile (ram timings)..that is already setup for it. So far it's working perfectly...no issues.

FYI - Where does ASRock recommend the low voltage RAM? I never saw that. If I did...I *might* of went for the Sniper to be safe...but like I said..so far no issues with the Ripjaws.

EDIT: Nvm I see in the list of supported RAMs.


----------



## DerangedPony

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malikq86*
> 
> LOL I have the same build..even that RAM! That RAM works fine..you just have to go into BIOS and load the profile (ram timings)..that is already setup for it. So far it's working perfectly...no issues.
> FYI - Where does ASRock recommend the low voltage RAM? I never saw that. If I did...I *might* of went for the Sniper to be safe...but like I said..so far no issues with the Ripjaws.
> EDIT: Nvm I see in the list of supported RAMs.


Ok, good to hear that they work. I don't see why they wouldn't since they were made for the Z77 boards but that list on ASRocks site is fairly short on options.


----------



## punceh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *salata*
> 
> Thanks for the answer. I saw that guide earlier, but now I am a little bit confused. On my mobo's UEFI I am missing quite particular option *CPU Core Voltage*. Instead of this I have CPU Voltage Offset option I can choose between 'Offset Mode' or 'Auto'. I was playing with VTT thought I was doing fine. Apparently I wasn't. Also CPU Load-Line Calibration I can choose between Auto,100%,50%,0%. Any ideas how I should set the Voltage Configuration? Maybe a link to article explaining Offset.
> How Voltage configuration looks like on yours Z77 motherboards? It seems that overclocking on Z77 differs a lot from Z68.
> What I observed in OCCT when multiplier is changed to lower 34x the Vcore drops from 1.37 to 1.25 and VIN4 changed 0,84 to 0,60. So I am still trying to figure out what cause multiplier drop. Is it Vdroop. How prevent this from happening?


vdroop shouldnt be 0.12







well maybe.. try setting LLC to the highest level just to see if it still happens? the multiplier dropping looks like either overheating, or a core failing on the test therefor one core clocks down to save power and this results in a weird speed reading by some programs? what power saving features did you enable/disable?


----------



## salata

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *punceh*
> 
> vdroop shouldnt be 0.12
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well maybe.. try setting LLC to the highest level just to see if it still happens? the multiplier dropping looks like either overheating, or a core failing on the test therefor one core clocks down to save power and this results in a weird speed reading by some programs? what power saving features did you enable/disable?


No change when CPU LLC set to 100% or 50%. It is not overheating since all cores are below 62 in stress (RealTemp/OCCT). The system is very stable, no BSODs at all. C3 C6 disabled, C1E enabled. Check my gallery to see rig's UEFI settings.


----------



## DerangedPony

Anybody running the Samsung 30 nm ram on this board?


----------



## Type-R

Hello!!!

I'm thinking to buy the Asrock z77 Extreme4 for my i5 2500K.

and I would like to know some opinions from those who have this motherboard.

If it is a good motherboard, good for overclocking, etc ..... Or if you have any problems.

Thanks!!!!!!!!


----------



## UZ7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Type-R*
> 
> Hello!!!
> I'm thinking to buy the Asrock z77 Extreme4 for my i5 2500K.
> and I would like to know some opinions from those who have this motherboard.
> If it is a good motherboard, good for overclocking, etc ..... Or if you have any problems.
> Thanks!!!!!!!!


I have built a rig with an ASRock Z77 Extreme 6 with an i5 2500K and it overclocked nicely. You should be able to get 4.5-4.6GHz with ease on air. 4.7-4.8+ you may need to up the voltage a little more and get premium air cooling or water whichever you prefer but should be fairly easy to do.


----------



## Jocelyn84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DerangedPony*
> 
> Anybody running the Samsung 30 nm ram on this board?


I'm using them with a Z77E-ITX and they're working fine @ 1867MHz 9-9-9-24 1T. I haven't really tested them out any higher yet.


----------



## Type-R

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UZ7*
> 
> I have built a rig with an ASRock Z77 Extreme 6 with an i5 2500K and it overclocked nicely. You should be able to get 4.5-4.6GHz with ease on air. 4.7-4.8+ you may need to up the voltage a little more and get premium air cooling or water whichever you prefer but should be fairly easy to do.


Thanks for the reply.


----------



## mate76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *salata*
> 
> Hello Guys,
> I have bought Asrock's Z77 Extreme4-M motherboard but faced some problems to overclock i7 chip.


Hi,

I have the same problem with the same board+CPU.

My UEFI config is like this (taken from the guide):

Code:



Code:


Load Optimized CPU OC Setting: Disabled
CPU Ratio:  All Core
 All Core: 37 (any higher and ratio goes down after few minutes under load...)
Host Clock Override (BCLK): 100.0
Spread Spectrum: Disabled
Intel SpeedStep Technology: Enabled
Intel Turbo Boost Technology: Enabled
Additional Turbo Voltage: Auto
Internal PPL Overvoltage: Enabled
Long Duration Power Limit: 500
Long Duration Maintained: 1s
Short Duration Power Limit: 500
Primary Plane Current Limit: 300
Secondary Plane Current Limit: 300
GT OverClocking Support: Disabled

Load XMP Setting: Auto
DRAM Frequency: DDR3-1600

CPU Voltage Offset: Offset Mode
   Offset Voltage: +0.005V
CPU Load-Line Calibration: 100%
IGPU Voltage Offset: Auto
IGPU Load-Line Calibration: Auto
DRAM Voltage: Auto
VTT Voltage: Auto
PCH Voltage: Auto
CPU PLL Voltage: Auto
VCCSA Voltage: Auto

Intel Hyper Threading Technology: Enabled
Active Processor Cores: All
Enhanced Halt State (C1E): Enabled
CPU C3 State Support: Disabled
CPU C6 State Support: Disabled
Package C State Support: Disabled
CPU Thermal Throttling: Enabled
No-Execute Memory Protection: Enabled
Intel Virtualization Technology: Enabled
Hardware Prefetcher: Enabled

I didn't have any problems with the same CPU,PSU etc. and Asrock P67 Extreme4/Extreme6.
I can't go any higher then 3700 with Z77 Extreme4-M without described issue.

Regards,
Matt


----------



## salata

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mate76*
> 
> Hi,
> I have the same problem with the same board+CPU.
> 
> I didn't have any problems with the same CPU,PSU etc. and Asrock P67 Extreme4/Extreme6.
> I can't go any higher then 3700 with Z77 Extreme4-M without described issue.
> Regards,
> Matt


Matt,
I have sent questions to the Asrock support. Hopefully they will come with some answers/solutions. The most frustrating thing is I had checked the online manual before I bought the board. The CPU Core Voltage option was there







. I hope I will not have to escalate the issue. Let's keep ours fingers crossed.

BTW second Asrock motherboard and second fail.


----------



## UZ7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mate76*
> 
> Hi,
> I have the same problem with the same board+CPU.
> My UEFI config is like this (taken from the guide):
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> Load Optimized CPU OC Setting: Disabled
> CPU Ratio:  All Core
> All Core: 37 (any higher and ratio goes down after few minutes under load...)
> Host Clock Override (BCLK): 100.0
> Spread Spectrum: Disabled
> Intel SpeedStep Technology: Enabled
> Intel Turbo Boost Technology: Enabled
> Additional Turbo Voltage: Auto
> Internal PPL Overvoltage: Enabled
> Long Duration Power Limit: 500
> Long Duration Maintained: 1s
> Short Duration Power Limit: 500
> Primary Plane Current Limit: 300
> Secondary Plane Current Limit: 300
> GT OverClocking Support: Disabled
> Load XMP Setting: Auto
> DRAM Frequency: DDR3-1600
> CPU Voltage Offset: Offset Mode
> Offset Voltage: +0.005V
> CPU Load-Line Calibration: 100%
> IGPU Voltage Offset: Auto
> IGPU Load-Line Calibration: Auto
> DRAM Voltage: Auto
> VTT Voltage: Auto
> PCH Voltage: Auto
> CPU PLL Voltage: Auto
> VCCSA Voltage: Auto
> Intel Hyper Threading Technology: Enabled
> Active Processor Cores: All
> Enhanced Halt State (C1E): Enabled
> CPU C3 State Support: Disabled
> CPU C6 State Support: Disabled
> Package C State Support: Disabled
> CPU Thermal Throttling: Enabled
> No-Execute Memory Protection: Enabled
> Intel Virtualization Technology: Enabled
> Hardware Prefetcher: Enabled
> 
> I didn't have any problems with the same CPU,PSU etc. and Asrock P67 Extreme4/Extreme6.
> I can't go any higher then 3700 with Z77 Extreme4-M without described issue.
> Regards,
> Matt


Try disabling Internal PLL Overvoltage.


----------



## mate76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UZ7*
> Try disabling Internal PLL Overvoltage.


No difference...


----------



## aar0nsky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *salata*
> 
> Matt,
> I have sent questions to the Asrock support. Hopefully they will come with some answers/solutions. The most frustrating thing is I had checked the online manual before I bought the board. The CPU Core Voltage option was there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I hope I will not have to escalate the issue. Let's keep ours fingers crossed.
> BTW second Asrock motherboard and second fail.


No offense but when buying a motherboard for overclocking a micro atx board is not traditionally the most optimal choice. I am speaking from experience since they are cheaper boards and cannot have as many features as standard boards and usually do not overclock as well. They are also less likely to have good support for a board that only a percentage of people are buying.

NOTE-This is not 100% perfect information as I am forming my opinion from speculation but it seems logical in my mind.

PS - Any reason you guys with the extreme4-M are using offset voltage instead of fixed? I haven't seen pics of the BIOS but I can only hope you can set a fixed voltage instead of an offset, can anyone verify this?


----------



## salata

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aar0nsky*
> 
> No offense but when buying a motherboard for overclocking a micro atx board is not traditionally the most optimal choice. I am speaking from experience since they are cheaper boards and cannot have as many features as standard boards and usually do not overclock as well. They are also less likely to have good support for a board that only a percentage of people are buying.
> NOTE-This is not 100% perfect information as I am forming my opinion from speculation but it seems logical in my mind.
> PS - Any reason you guys with the extreme4-M are using offset voltage instead of fixed? I haven't seen pics of the BIOS but I can only hope you can set a fixed voltage instead of an offset, can anyone verify this?


Hey, I have previously mATX board from Gigabyte and that overclocked insanely high with E7200 and Q9650 with only AC Freezer heatsink. I did not buy this motherboard because it was cheaper. I need one that fits inside Fractal Design Define Mini case. And having 8SATA ports allowed me to get rid softraid controller. If that what you said is true Asrock should remove one of the 3 PCI-ex port, additional SATA3/USB3 ports in the first place. For me it is not logical this mobo lacks so basic configuration and still is named Extreme. What is all fuzz about, there is *no possibility of setting fixed voltage*







. *No option for CPU core voltage at all*. Without this I cannot even run stable my overclocked i7, not saying about offset calculations. That's why I have significant Vdroop during stress test, I believe.


----------



## mate76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aar0nsky*
> 
> No offense but when buying a motherboard for overclocking a micro atx board is not traditionally the most optimal choice.


What about Asus Maximus GENE series? There should be no difference between ATX and uATX motherboard except lower number of ports.


----------



## GuitsBoy

Anybody else notice that LLC seems to be backwards? I have ridiculous Vdroop at 100%. I have mild Vdroop at 50%, and negative Vdroop at 0%. Meaning my vcore may be 1.39, but I am seeing 1.425 delivered. Is this the intended operation?

Perhaps I was just hitting the power and current limits since I had them all set to auto.


----------



## aar0nsky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GuitsBoy*
> 
> Anybody else notice that LLC seems to be backwards? I have ridiculous Vdroop at 100%. I have mild Vdroop at 50%, and negative Vdroop at 0%. Meaning my vcore may be 1.39, but I am seeing 1.425 delivered. Is this the intended operation?
> Perhaps I was just hitting the power and current limits since I had them all set to auto.


I would check the mobo manual.

As for the mATX mobo, I am not saying they are like that now, but I have avoided them for years due to lacking features. Clearly the BIOS is lacking options.
Also read the BIOS manual documentation on LLC.


----------



## conwa

I think my 2500K is quite good.. 5.0ghz @ 1.344V


----------



## darksen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aar0nsky*
> 
> No offense but when buying a motherboard for overclocking a micro atx board is not traditionally the most optimal choice. I am speaking from experience since they are cheaper boards and cannot have as many features as standard boards and usually do not overclock as well. They are also less likely to have good support for a board that only a percentage of people are buying.
> NOTE-This is not 100% perfect information as I am forming my opinion from speculation but it seems logical in my mind.
> PS - Any reason you guys with the extreme4-M are using offset voltage instead of fixed? I haven't seen pics of the BIOS but I can only hope you can set a fixed voltage instead of an offset, can anyone verify this?


hmm maybe they changed how Micros are, I didn't read about any lately. Back in the days all the specs are the same except it has less PCI slots, that is the only difference.


----------



## GuitsBoy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aar0nsky*
> 
> I would check the mobo manual.
> As for the mATX mobo, I am not saying they are like that now, but I have avoided them for years due to lacking features. Clearly the BIOS is lacking options.
> Also read the BIOS manual documentation on LLC.


The manual is completely useless in terms of describing how each setting functions. As far as I can tell, there is no distinct BIOS manual, only a user manual and a quick start guide.


----------



## conwa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aar0nsky*
> 
> I would check the mobo manual.
> As for the mATX mobo, I am not saying they are like that now, but I have avoided them for years due to lacking features. Clearly the BIOS is lacking options.
> Also read the BIOS manual documentation on LLC.


I had the z68 Gene-z (matx) and that had tons of bios options, much more than my Asrock.
The only option that i missed on the asus board was the fan control like that from Asrock.
The stability was better on the Asus, but the Asrock seems to be better when its finally stable.
To be honest i dont miss the extra options my asus had (for now).


----------



## punceh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *conwa*
> 
> I think my 2500K is quite good.. 5.0ghz @ 1.344V


what if you let it IBT for a while? at least a couple of runs? mine ran exactly like that aswell but it spiked 104C


----------



## aar0nsky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *conwa*
> 
> I think my 2500K is quite good.. 5.0ghz @ 1.344V


Why cant we have this awesomeness on our ivy bridge
















Tonight I will see how the per core overclocking goes. If it truely disables turbo I may be in business otherwise I see a ton of voltage in my future.


----------



## conwa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *punceh*
> 
> what if you let it IBT for a while? at least a couple of runs? mine ran exactly like that aswell but it spiked 104C


I did 5 runs in a row for now.. Same temp! Dont forget i have a 65mm thick 360 rad and only my cpu in the loop.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aar0nsky*
> 
> Why cant we have this awesomeness on our ivy bridge
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tonight I will see how the per core overclocking goes. If it truely disables turbo I may be in business otherwise I see a ton of voltage in my future.


Maybe its different with ivy-chips, but i didnt saw any difference between per core and turbo disabled or all cores.
Not in temp and not in stability..


----------



## Atlas101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *conwa*
> 
> Maybe its different with ivy-chips, but i didnt saw any difference between per core and turbo disabled or all cores.
> Not in temp and not in stability..


Weird I did, at least in stability. I couldnt get my PC to do anything at a fixed voltage. Im per core, offset, turbo off, and rock stable so far...I do run hot as I jump to 1.28 at 100% load.


----------



## punceh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *conwa*
> 
> I did 5 runs in a row for now.. Same temp! Dont forget i have a 65mm thick 360 rad and only my cpu in the loop.










i thought you had a 3570k XD o well still a very nice chip! you can push it more i think for sure!


----------



## aar0nsky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *conwa*
> 
> I did 5 runs in a row for now.. Same temp! Dont forget i have a 65mm thick 360 rad and only my cpu in the loop.
> Maybe its different with ivy-chips, but i didnt saw any difference between per core and turbo disabled or all cores.
> Not in temp and not in stability..


Weird.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atlas101*
> 
> Weird I did, at least in stability. I couldnt get my PC to do anything at a fixed voltage. Im per core, offset, turbo off, and rock stable so far...I do run hot as I jump to 1.28 at 100% load.


Fixed voltage I have had the best luck with but I do not see how you have turbo off with offset.


----------



## Atlas101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aar0nsky*
> 
> Weird.
> Fixed voltage I have had the best luck with but I do not see how you have turbo off with offset.


Per core.

Im pretty sure this is off, ill doublecheck.


----------



## K4IKEN

I'm thinking about getting the Extreme4-M in a few months. I was wondering if any of yall had some pros and cons about the board. I really want to get it because the price is right and I doubt I will be doing that much overclocking because I don't think I'll benefit that much. If it is a good OC'er though, great! I'm not familiar with the brand but based on other boards I think I'll be fine, but I really hate the doodoo brown PCB..


----------



## Bitech

-


----------



## Leudast

Okay, so newegg has a deal right now where the extreme 4 and extreme 6 are ~$30 off. I was originally planning to get the extreme4, but the extreme6 has now come into my price range.

can someone tell me if the upgrade is worth it? All I can see is an extra PCI 2.0 slot.


----------



## Erakith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leudast*
> 
> Okay, so newegg has a deal right now where the extreme 4 and extreme 6 are ~$30 off. I was originally planning to get the extreme4, but the extreme6 has now come into my price range.
> can someone tell me if the upgrade is worth it? All I can see is an extra PCI 2.0 slot.


There's the extra slot, 1394 (firewire), etc. It's all connectivity options as opposed to anything major. It looks better, though.


----------



## salata

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *K4IKEN*
> 
> I'm thinking about getting the Extreme4-M in a few months. I was wondering if any of yall had some pros and cons about the board. I really want to get it because the price is right and I doubt I will be doing that much overclocking because I don't think I'll benefit that much. If it is a good OC'er though, great! I'm not familiar with the brand but based on other boards I think I'll be fine, but I really hate the doodoo brown PCB..


Hello K4IKEN,
I have Extreme4-M and for overclocking is a no-go. There are few major option missing in UEFI. I am not only one BTW. I believe this is an error caused by Asrock and hope that can be easily fixed in next BIOS release. I will write motherboard review later. Actually there are few fore design flaws in this board and there is no review of the mATX version of Z77 Extreme4 available.


----------



## K4IKEN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *salata*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *K4IKEN*
> 
> I'm thinking about getting the Extreme4-M in a few months. I was wondering if any of yall had some pros and cons about the board. I really want to get it because the price is right and I doubt I will be doing that much overclocking because I don't think I'll benefit that much. If it is a good OC'er though, great! I'm not familiar with the brand but based on other boards I think I'll be fine, but I really hate the doodoo brown PCB..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello K4IKEN,
> I have Extreme4-M and for overclocking is a no-go. There are few major option missing in UEFI. I am not only one BTW. I believe this is an error caused by Asrock and hope that can be easily fixed in next BIOS release. I will write motherboard review later. Actually there are few fore design flaws in this board and there is no review of the mATX version of Z77 Extreme4 available.
Click to expand...

That would be awesome! I've been looking around for a review as well but I can't seem to find a good one that deals with just the 4-M. Looking forward to the review.


----------



## ericvvl

Hi all,

I am looking for some second opinion.
3 weeks ago I've bought ASRock Extreme Z77 with i5-2500K CPU. At the time, when all components came in, I was running temporary MSI GTX460 with it. As soon I've assembled the system, it had some series of some strange POST failures, so I've decided to remove all extra peripherals to install OS etc.

After all was ready to go, I've plugged in GTX460 and got "D6" error on Dr.Debug. After series of restarts and power offs it's finally started alright. I've began to test it with different options i.e -- 6-pin power cables off, on, in PCI-E slot 1, in PCI-E slot 2. Result was quite simple -- with VGA card installed in 4 out of 6 times ended with that D6 code. Also, at the time I was waiting for new power supply (OCZ ZT750) and Zotac GTX560 AMP graphics, so I've thought that the reason for that odd behaviour was my temporarily cheap power supply which only had 1x6-pin connecter so I was using molex-to-6-pin adapter for second.

After all new items came in, result was quite identical. Any restart from OS could've ended with D6 error (monitor goes blank, fans spinning and that's it). Few power offs, then it would randomly boot normally. I've been in touch with ASRock technical support from day 1, they finally agreed for RMA process. So, I've contacted seller today to start RMA process (quite time consuming and in worst case could leave me without motherboard (and PC) for a week). Not the best scenario, to say least.

Apart from that, system is absolutely fine, after it manages to pass that error and boot. Also works fine with just onboard graphics.

Maybe anyone here knows any solution to that problem? Maybe that's just my configuration error somewhere? What should check before sending it off?

Thanks for any advice.


----------



## jonashendrickx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ericvvl*
> 
> Hi all,
> I am looking for some second opinion.
> 3 weeks ago I've bought ASRock Extreme Z77 with i5-2500K CPU. At the time, when all components came in, I was running temporary MSI GTX460 with it. As soon I've assembled the system, it had some series of some strange POST failures, so I've decided to remove all extra peripherals to install OS etc.
> After all was ready to go, I've plugged in GTX460 and got "D6" error on Dr.Debug. After series of restarts and power offs it's finally started alright. I've began to test it with different options i.e -- 6-pin power cables off, on, in PCI-E slot 1, in PCI-E slot 2. Result was quite simple -- with VGA card installed in 4 out of 6 times ended with that D6 code. Also, at the time I was waiting for new power supply (OCZ ZT750) and Zotac GTX560 AMP graphics, so I've thought that the reason for that odd behaviour was my temporarily cheap power supply which only had 1x6-pin connecter so I was using molex-to-6-pin adapter for second.
> After all new items came in, result was quite identical. Any restart from OS could've ended with D6 error (monitor goes blank, fans spinning and that's it). Few power offs, then it would randomly boot normally. I've been in touch with ASRock technical support from day 1, they finally agreed for RMA process. So, I've contacted seller today to start RMA process (quite time consuming and in worst case could leave me without motherboard (and PC) for a week). Not the best scenario, to say least.
> Apart from that, system is absolutely fine, after it manages to pass that error and boot. Also works fine with just onboard graphics.
> Maybe anyone here knows any solution to that problem? Maybe that's just my configuration error somewhere? What should check before sending it off?
> Thanks for any advice.


Did you try other PCI-E slots?
Did you connect the monitor to the GPU when plugged in?
Did you try updating the BIOS before posting?

Did you check the motherboard for scratches being to rude installing the GPU maybe? I had this once with the HD AUDIO never having sound, and in the end not booting.


----------



## aar0nsky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ericvvl*
> 
> Hi all,
> I am looking for some second opinion.
> 3 weeks ago I've bought ASRock Extreme Z77 with i5-2500K CPU. At the time, when all components came in, I was running temporary MSI GTX460 with it. As soon I've assembled the system, it had some series of some strange POST failures, so I've decided to remove all extra peripherals to install OS etc.
> After all was ready to go, I've plugged in GTX460 and got "D6" error on Dr.Debug. After series of restarts and power offs it's finally started alright. I've began to test it with different options i.e -- 6-pin power cables off, on, in PCI-E slot 1, in PCI-E slot 2. Result was quite simple -- with VGA card installed in 4 out of 6 times ended with that D6 code. Also, at the time I was waiting for new power supply (OCZ ZT750) and Zotac GTX560 AMP graphics, so I've thought that the reason for that odd behaviour was my temporarily cheap power supply which only had 1x6-pin connecter so I was using molex-to-6-pin adapter for second.
> After all new items came in, result was quite identical. Any restart from OS could've ended with D6 error (monitor goes blank, fans spinning and that's it). Few power offs, then it would randomly boot normally. I've been in touch with ASRock technical support from day 1, they finally agreed for RMA process. So, I've contacted seller today to start RMA process (quite time consuming and in worst case could leave me without motherboard (and PC) for a week). Not the best scenario, to say least.
> Apart from that, system is absolutely fine, after it manages to pass that error and boot. Also works fine with just onboard graphics.
> Maybe anyone here knows any solution to that problem? Maybe that's just my configuration error somewhere? What should check before sending it off?
> Thanks for any advice.


Put in top most PCI-E slot, make sure all connectors are in the right spot. Flash BIOS to newest version before installing peripherals. Verify BIOS settings before installing peripherals. Check power supply voltages to make sure they are within tolerances. Test video card on different motherboard.

I am at work so I cannot check my mobo manual, what does the code "D6" read?


----------



## ericvvl

When I had previous GTX 460, bottom PCI-E was giving 92 -PCI enumeration error. With new GTX 560 it's works same way as in top slot. Sometimes D6 error, sometimes boots fine.

BIOS update to lastest 1.30 was one on the first things I did. Same errors.

Few days ago in one of the attempts to re-test everything, I've cleaned contacts on VGA card, cleaned PCI inside with compressed air etc. Same errors.

Monitor cable doesn't afffect anything. It behaves same way with plugged or unplugged cables.

---

I thought it maybe to do something with SLI setup, maybe it tried to look for another card (some bad contact in another PCI slot) or maybe settings in UEFI, but this motherboard doesn't have any SLI settings in UEFI.


----------



## ericvvl

"Check power supply voltages to make sure they are within tolerances. Test video card on different motherboard."

Both VGA cards I had been tested and work fine. PSU is new as well, it's fully modular, I've tried various options using all 4 of it's 6-pin slots. But the problem has been the same with 2 different PSU's and 2 different VGA cards.

But thanjs, will try that clean BIOS update.


----------



## aar0nsky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ericvvl*
> 
> "Check power supply voltages to make sure they are within tolerances. Test video card on different motherboard."
> Both VGA cards I had been tested and work fine. PSU is new as well, it's fully modular, I've tried various options using all 4 of it's 6-pin slots. But the problem has been the same with 2 different PSU's and 2 different VGA cards.
> But thanjs, will try that clean BIOS update.


If the BIOS update doesnt help, I would RMA it but beware, you could be without a board for a month and they might make you pay for shipping. RMA'ing is complete BS. I had to pay for shipping to and from, I guess thats what you get for choosing the broken one lol....


----------



## Slayem

Does anyone have an asrock e4 paired with a 212 evo cooler? was anyone able to fit 4 sticks of ram under it?


----------



## ericvvl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aar0nsky*
> 
> If the BIOS update doesnt help, I would RMA it but beware, you could be without a board for a month and they might make you pay for shipping. RMA'ing is complete BS. I had to pay for shipping to and from, I guess thats what you get for choosing the broken one lol....


I've tried update now, different PCI slots, different 6-pin power combinations, disabling Lucid MVP in North Bridge controls, etc.. No good. There's no any logical pattern. Sometimes it just behaves as it should, restarts and powers off-on without a glitch and then suddenly 3-4 D6 errors in a row.
Quote:


> you could be without a board for a month


That's what I am afraid of. Plus the seller doesn't have E4 Z77 in stock right now according to their website. Well, maybe will use that to get something better from them, like E6 or Fatal1ty.
Thanks for advices anyway.


----------



## Bitech

I'm in a bit of a Dilemma:

I've gotten my i5 and ATX Pro4 from MC for ~$280 with tax, when all the ATX Extreme4's ran out. Thinking it would be worth it to get the Extreme4 off Newegg for $130+ free shipping, I ordered it and now plan to return the Pro4. This will cost me ~$55 more to switch from the Pro4 to the Extreme4 since the stock for both motherboards are always out in my local MC.

I'm now having doubts if I should continue with this plan. I plan to overclock on only air, use only 1 video card, and I need USB 3.0 headers for my case.

I was told the Pro4 doesn't have VRM heatsinks, which I'm guessing isn't good for overclocking?

I was wondering what the Extreme4 has over the Pro4 and if I should go through with my plan and spend ~$55 more. Or wait for the Extreme4 to come back in stock at MC and spend only ~$20 more, but due the the popularity of that board it's probably going to be very hard to get. So is the Pro4, which is hardly in stock at my MC either after bought it.

Also my return period for my Pro4 is in a few days, and my Extreme4 will also be arriving in a few days in case I should refuse shipment.
Should I stick with the Pro4 or try and get the Extreme4?


----------



## malikq86

^ can't you just return the Pro4...and get the Extreme4 for $90 like I did....I paid $290 for i5 3570k + ASRock Extreme4 (combo discount) at MC in-store. Or is there no MC near you?


----------



## Bitech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malikq86*
> 
> ^ can't you just return the Pro4...and get the Extreme4 for $90 like I did....I paid $290 for i5 3570k + ASRock Extreme4 (combo discount) at MC in-store. Or is there no MC near you?


I do have a MC near me, it's just that both motherboards are hardly in stock.


----------



## malikq86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bitech*
> 
> I do have a MC near me, it's just that both motherboards are hardly in stock.


id go to the store and ask when the next shipment is arriving for the Extreme4.


----------



## aar0nsky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bitech*
> 
> I do have a MC near me, it's just that both motherboards are hardly in stock.


Order it from there online store for the same price.
Also the extreme4 does not have sinks on the VRM's either FYI.
Correction: It does have sinks on the MOFSET.


----------



## UZ7

http://www.asrock.com/mb/overview.asp?Model=Z77%20Extreme9 Anyone gonna get this?


----------



## Epicgamers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UZ7*
> 
> http://www.asrock.com/mb/overview.asp?Model=Z77%20Extreme9 Anyone gonna get this?


I am waiting for this to come out. Any idea when it will?


----------



## UZ7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Epicgamers*
> 
> I am waiting for this to come out. Any idea when it will?


Not too sure on the actual date but prices were posted and its up there lol...

http://vr-zone.com/articles/asrock-s-z77-extreme9-gets-official-priced/15872.html


----------



## Epicgamers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UZ7*
> 
> Not too sure on the actual date but prices were posted and its up there lol...
> http://vr-zone.com/articles/asrock-s-z77-extreme9-gets-official-priced/15872.html


Woah, They're asking for alot... lol. Still must get it though!


----------



## GuitsBoy

I played around last night and Im fairly certain that LLC is backwards on the Pro 4 with Bios 1.10. At 100% setting, I see heavy vdroop, and at 0% setting I see vcore overshoot the target. I have settled on 50% which still has some vdroop, but its fairly steady.

Unfortunately the pro4 is seems to be a rather poor overclocker. I was able to get my 2500k to 4.8 stable with only vcore on my old asus p8p67 pro at under 1.4v. In fact, I was able to get 5.0 on 1.48v pretty stable. On the asrock v77 pro4, the best I can muster on vcore only is a shakey 4.5. Upping my 16GB of ddr3 to 1.550v seemed to help a little, and I am no running comfortably at 4.6. I have disabled c3 and c6, and upped all my power and current limits to 400 or so. Unfortunately I cant seem to get anything resembling stability above 4.6, even up to 1.44v. My only solace is that I can now make use of quick sync for my video encoding - assuming I ever find an encoder that plays nicely with my set top BR player.

Anybody have any suggested settings to push a known good chip past 4.6 on the pro4?


----------



## Ledge68

Anyone had or have issues with the GPU card not working (not being recognized) in the Z77 Pro4? I pulled my 4890 out of a working PC and it will not show a display. The system is booting as I can hear the windows boot up sound.....

I am running W7, Z77 Pro4, 3750k.

The on chip GPU works with HDMI and I do have the BIOS settings set to PCI-e display.

I have read a few posts on other sites with the same issues but, I have not seen anyone post anything about a fix.


----------



## Erakith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ledge68*
> 
> Anyone had or have issues with the GPU card not working (not being recognized) in the Z77 Pro4? I pulled my 4890 out of a working PC and it will not show a display. The system is booting as I can hear the windows boot up sound.....
> I am running W7, Z77 Pro4, 3750k.
> The on chip GPU works with HDMI and I do have the BIOS settings set to PCI-e display.
> I have read a few posts on other sites with the same issues but, I have not seen anyone post anything about a fix.


It's a BIOS setting issue. It's happened on another person that I've seen.
Here's the other dude it happened to: link

Here's the Pro4 BIOS page: Link


----------



## Kitarist

Are there any issues on the Extreme 4 series boards? It seems that peopel are experiencing some probs on M versions of those boards.


----------



## jonashendrickx

I am buying a Extreme4.

What is the recommended LLC to use ? I want to use max 1.35v finding my highest overclock for that voltage. any ideas ?


----------



## SandShark

Just curious, why are there no Asrock z77's for sale on Amazon?

They have plenty of z68's, but no z77's. I'd use my Amazon account to buy the Ext.6 if they had it (no tax + free shipping). Unfortunately, Microcenter doesn't have the Ext.6 either. Only Newegg seems to have them, but then I'll have to pay tax







.


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kitarist*
> 
> Are there any issues on the Extreme 4 series boards? It seems that peopel are experiencing some probs on M versions of those boards.


I've had no problems for the week of ownership, its really a nice board.

second asrock board I've had, and both of them work flawlessly


----------



## darksen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jonashendrickx*
> 
> I am buying a Extreme4.
> What is the recommended LLC to use ? I want to use max 1.35v finding my highest overclock for that voltage. any ideas ?


I don't know the source of the problem, but having LLC 1(highest) has no problem when running benchmarks like prime95, but will freeze/restart randomly when idle for 20+ minutes.

Does not happen when I changed to LLC 2.


----------



## iamjon

New 1.10 BIOS just came out for Fatal1ty Z77 Professional.
Quote:


> 1. Add "Internet Flash" Function.
> 2. Add "Custom Fan Speed" setup item.
> 3. Add Dehumidifier Function.
> 4. Update CPU code.


Custom Fan Speed sounds interesting. I assume the update will wipe all my settings so need to copy them down first.

Anyone tried it yet?


----------



## aar0nsky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iamjon*
> 
> New 1.10 BIOS just came out for Fatal1ty Z77 Professional.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Add "Internet Flash" Function.
> 2. Add "Custom Fan Speed" setup item.
> 3. Add Dehumidifier Function.
> 4. Update CPU code.
> 
> 
> 
> Custom Fan Speed sounds interesting. I assume the update will wipe all my settings so need to copy them down first.
> Anyone tried it yet?
Click to expand...

yes it will. backup your settings with a pen and paper lol.


----------



## aar0nsky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darksen*
> 
> I don't know the source of the problem, but having LLC 1(highest) has no problem when running benchmarks like prime95, but will freeze/restart randomly when idle for 20+ minutes.
> Does not happen when I changed to LLC 2.


That could be whats preventing me from going higher not sure though I never really looked into it.


----------



## skyn3t

I'm in love with my baby ASRock Z77E-ITX it has a lot potential and boot so fast a has a lot options ASrock you did rock on one more time, now i need to build my custom case and put this on my living room as a HTPC and show case. I'm wating in my parts to arrive , because right now everything sit's in my bench test in my living room.

i was very tired that day and o toke some crap pic's.


----------



## aar0nsky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> I've had no problems for the week of ownership, its really a nice board.
> second asrock board I've had, and both of them work flawlessly


I second this, it is a great board and I have not had any problems with normal functionality. Motherboard manufacturers are being rated differently nowadays though. Now everyone rates them and reviews them based on overclockability as well as stock functionality so the tables have turned somewhat.


----------



## zerocraft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darksen*
> 
> I don't know the source of the problem, but having LLC 1(highest) has no problem when running benchmarks like prime95, but will freeze/restart randomly when idle for 20+ minutes.
> Does not happen when I changed to LLC 2.


Do you have C3, C6 and package states enabled in cpu configuration? Those are known to cause issues under low load situations with overclocked multi. If they are on then disable them and try again.


----------



## amd655

Going to be picking up the Z77 extreme 6 soon


----------



## Isciira

Really stupid question, but this is my first build ever, so go easy on me. Which pci slot do I use for my video card? It is Radeon 6850. The board I have is the Z77 Extreme 4.


----------



## Erakith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Isciira*
> 
> Really stupid question, but this is my first build ever, so go easy on me. Which pci slot do I use for my video card? It is Radeon 6850. The board I have is the Z77 Extreme 4.


General rule of thumb is "the top one"









It's the one that has the 16 lanes.

This isn't always the case, but in most cases it is.

In the case of the extreme 4, it's the top PCI-E 3.0, but the second slot port. The very top one (smaller) is not the slot you want.
It's labelled "PCIE2."

Source: http://www.asrock.com/mb/overview.asp?Model=Z77%20Extreme4&cat=Specifications

Scroll down to "expansion/connectivity"


----------



## darksen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zerocraft*
> 
> Do you have C3, C6 and package states enabled in cpu configuration? Those are known to cause issues under low load situations with overclocked multi. If they are on then disable them and try again.


it's OCN, no one should have those enabled for OC


----------



## kpo6969

P 1.40 bios is out for Extreme4
Quote:


> 1. Modify i-Rock PS2 keyboard issue.
> 2. Patch G-SKILL F3-17000CL11Q-16GBXL memory.


----------



## Struzzin

Isciira this is the slot you want to use just to make it easy >


----------



## tw33k

Had my Fatal1ty Pro about a week and it's great. I chose it because I already own a 990FX Fatal1ty which performs great as well. I just flashed the new 1.10 BIOS and it seems to have helped with stability. Currently running my 3770k @ 4.6GHz


----------



## jrcbandit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tw33k*
> 
> Had my Fatal1ty Pro about a week and it's great. I chose it because I already own a 990FX Fatal1ty which performs great as well. I just flashed the new 1.10 BIOS and it seems to have helped with stability. Currently running my 3770k @ 4.6GHz


That's nice to know. Maybe I can get 4.6 ghz now out of my 3570. 4.6+ ghz kept requiring significant increases in voltage over 4.5 and would cause Prime to crash or other issues.

My CPU is a bit weird - 4.4 ghz requires almost no voltage increase. For 4.5 ghz, I was using core offset +0.05V, PLL at 1.58 V, and LLC level 3 for 1.28V under load, but it crashes after an extended cold boot or running prime 6+ hours. I am now running with LLC level 2 so it is closer to 1.3V under load and completely stable.


----------



## tw33k

Mines @ 1.24v, PLL Auto, LLC Level 5. Aida64 has been running for 50 minutes so far with these settings. Fingers crossed


----------



## Bitech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malikq86*
> 
> id go to the store and ask when the next shipment is arriving for the Extreme4.


Ok I actually called them and they had 10 in stock. Drove to MC and exchanged motherboards no problem. Apparently they don't update their website that often.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aar0nsky*
> Order it from there online store for the same price.
> Also the extreme4 does not have sinks on the VRM's either FYI.


I only wanted to exchange motherboards/ I don't want to buy another bundle.

The extreme4 seems to be a very popular board are the lack of VRM heatsinks going to be a problem?

Edit: I don't know what you mean the Extreme4 does have VRM heatsinks.


----------



## tw33k

Anyone with a Fatal1ty are you able to disable Turbo Boost? It's not click-able for me so it's always enabled


----------



## Nastrodamous

Anybody use the z77 extreme 4 with a noctua d14? Looks like a tight fit toward the pci e port was wondering if this heatsink worked with the mobo thanks.


----------



## aar0nsky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpo6969*
> 
> P 1.40 bios is out for Extreme4
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Modify i-Rock PS2 keyboard issue.
> 2. Patch G-SKILL F3-17000CL11Q-16GBXL memory.
Click to expand...

Thank you sir.


----------



## aar0nsky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tw33k*
> 
> Anyone with a Fatal1ty are you able to disable Turbo Boost? It's not click-able for me so it's always enabled


Try overclocking per core. It should let you disable turbo.


----------



## aar0nsky

In this picture here http://www.asrock.com/mb/photo/Z77%20Extreme4(m).jpg

you can see the heatsinks. they cover the vrm's but if u look closely the vrm's are sticking out. this is because the heatsink does not actually touch the vrm's.

They are covering the mofset(the part that gets hot).


----------



## darksen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nastrodamous*
> 
> Anybody use the z77 extreme 4 with a noctua d14? Looks like a tight fit toward the pci e port was wondering if this heatsink worked with the mobo thanks.


my pictures


----------



## tw33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aar0nsky*
> 
> Try overclocking per core. It should let you disable turbo.


That worked. Thanks


----------



## Nastrodamous

Alright cool thanks, went ahead and ordered mine cheers.


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nastrodamous*
> 
> Anybody use the z77 extreme 4 with a noctua d14? Looks like a tight fit toward the pci e port was wondering if this heatsink worked with the mobo thanks.


you should be set, I have a phanteks heatsink stuck to mine, its even bigger than the d14


----------



## WivZ

extreme 4 vs extreme 6, which one should i buy?


----------



## Erakith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WivZ*
> 
> extreme 4 vs extreme 6, which one should i buy?


I have the Extreme6.. love it.
But it depends what you want from the board to what decision you make.


----------



## aar0nsky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tw33k*
> 
> That worked. Thanks


No problem thats why this page was made, sharing of information.


----------



## Kitarist

I keep checking this thread as Asrock Extreme 4 looks promising and really best bang for the buck. Was always mostly n ASUS user so not sure if i should switch to ASrock. So are those boards stable?

Thanks!!!


----------



## aar0nsky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WivZ*
> 
> extreme 4 vs extreme 6, which one should i buy?


I have the extreme 4 and so far I have not seen anything limiting me. Check out the features side by side and see which one suits your needs. If you are someone that may want more peripherals then I would go with the extreme6.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kitarist*
> 
> I keep checking this thread as Asrock Extreme 4 looks promising and really best bang for the buck. Was always mostly n ASUS user so not sure if i should switch to ASrock. So are those boards stable?
> Thanks!!!


If you read earlier on in this post I believe, you will see that an ASRock board technically is an ASUS board now. ASUS contracts out making the motherboards to ASRock. Not 100% the same thing but pretty darn close.


----------



## LilScrappyD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aar0nsky*
> 
> In this picture here http://www.asrock.com/mb/photo/Z77%20Extreme4(m).jpg
> you can see the heatsinks. they cover the vrm's but if u look closely the vrm's are sticking out. this is because the heatsink does not actually touch the vrm's.


no...just no....
the VRM is composed of three components.
the mosfet, the inductor, and the capacitor.
only the mosfet gets really hot and is known to blow under overclocking.
and it is DEFINITELY covered. the silver squares you're referring to are the inductors.
cmon aaronsky you know better!


----------



## aar0nsky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LilScrappyD*
> 
> no...just no....
> the VRM is composed of three components.
> the mosfet, the inductor, and the capacitor.
> only the mosfet gets really hot and is known to blow under overclocking.
> and it is DEFINITELY covered. the silver squares you're referring to are the inductors.
> cmon aaronsky you know better!


Yeah I failed. Dont listen to me. Glad no one else realized it Rofl, I failed hard on this same subject somewhere else but I wont admit it in public.
Thanks scrappy, I will edit the original post.

PS - Scrappy, we should compare benchmarks soon now that we have almost identical systems with different vendors for certain pieces.


----------



## darksen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kitarist*
> 
> I keep checking this thread as Asrock Extreme 4 looks promising and really best bang for the buck. Was always mostly n ASUS user so not sure if i should switch to ASrock. So are those boards stable?
> Thanks!!!


You sir have been spamming all the forums with questions that people either have already answered or asking questions that you could have googled or searched in the forum yourself.
Several people have reported you so I suggest you stop. You've been on this forum longer than I have yet you demonstrate no etiquette on helpful threads with your reposted, open ended questions without looking/searching for answers yourself.


----------



## Erakith

oHai dere!


----------



## Struzzin

Hey anyone with the Z77 Extreme 4 there is a new BIOS 1.40 out just so you know !


----------



## K4IKEN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erakith*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oHai dere!


Sup.

Ready to see that thing all built up!


----------



## Erakith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *K4IKEN*
> 
> Sup.
> Ready to see that thing all built up!


Put this in with it:


----------



## HereToERADICATE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Struzzin20*
> 
> Hey anyone with the Z77 Extreme 4 there is a new BIOS 1.40 out just so you know !


Anyone try this yet?


----------



## malikq86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HereToERADICATE*
> 
> Anyone try this yet?


1.4 doesn't seem to have any significant changes....im still running 1.3...i don't need:

1. Modify i-Rock PS2 keyboard issue.
2. Patch G-SKILL F3-17000CL11Q-16GBXL memory.

http://www.asrock.com/mb/download.asp?Model=Z77%20Extreme4&o=BIOS


----------



## LilScrappyD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aar0nsky*
> 
> Yeah I failed. Dont listen to me. Glad no one else realized it Rofl, I failed hard on this same subject somewhere else but I wont admit it in public.
> Thanks scrappy, I will edit the original post.
> PS - Scrappy, we should compare benchmarks soon now that we have almost identical systems with different vendors for certain pieces.


I would man but I'm sending out my board for RMA tomorrow.

the board was awesome and i had no issues with it except it wouldn't post with
high memory overclocks. anything over 1866Mhz would spit a 23 debug code
(which isn't even in the manual) even with timings and voltage raised way up.
I even tried increasing the IMC voltage of the 3570K to 1.2 (recommended maximum)
just to see if it would help and to rule the chip out but it still would not post.
It wasn't the ram either as the same set EASILY did 2000Mhz 10-10-10-26-36-1T 1.4v
on my phenom 1605T x6 and ta990fxe which has a thuban imc which is
(from what i understand) a far inferior imc compared to ivy's imc.
I'm actually sending the board out for rma because through this
frustration I attempted to update the bios with the windows software
through ASRock and it froze and thus BRICKED the board.
*Moral of this story is, don't update the bios with the windows software*









Posting my (past) settings for the extreme 6 i got
i5 3570K @ 4500Mhz 1.265 VID fixed voltage in bios LLC level 1
1.256v under load in OS. all turbo, speedstep, c-states disabled.
constant stable 4500 @ 1.256 load. temps never broke 71c on any core on my h100.
they were more or less in the low 60's 95% of the time.


----------



## antikarma

I've owned the Z77 Extreme4 since it first came out and can't complain about much.

The one issue I have is, I'm running a Corsair H80 running 2 x GT1450s in push pull, and noticed that the board had two CPU fan headers, which can be temperature controlled. Plugging the fans into these headers, it appears that only CPU Fan header 2 is slowing the fan down, whereas CPU fan header 1 is not, the fan remains at full speed.

Anyone else having an issue with this? I suspect it may be because the first header is for PWM fans, and my fans are only 3 pin, but I would have thought it would adjust both.

I already have fans plugged into the other temp-control header (Chassis 3 I think), the other 3 headers don't offer temperature control. I also want to refrain plugging them into my fan controller.

Thoughts?


----------



## Erakith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antikarma*
> 
> I've owned the Z77 Extreme4 since it first came out and can't complain about much.
> The one issue I have is, I'm running a Corsair H80 running 2 x GT1450s in push pull, and noticed that the board had two CPU fan headers, which can be temperature controlled. Plugging the fans into these headers, it appears that only CPU Fan header 2 is slowing the fan down, whereas CPU fan header 1 is not, the fan remains at full speed.
> Anyone else having an issue with this? I suspect it may be because the first header is for PWM fans, and my fans are only 3 pin, but I would have thought it would adjust both.
> I already have fans plugged into the other temp-control header (Chassis 3 I think), the other 3 headers don't offer temperature control. I also want to refrain plugging them into my fan controller.
> Thoughts?


Check the BIOS. My Extreme6 BIOS defaulted to 100% fan speed. If I look in ATXU (ASRock's tuning utility) it's the same; fan speed level 10. It's setting CPU_Fan1 to 100% speed permanently. You can change it to PWM if you want.


----------



## .theMetal

yup just like erakith says its in the bios, I noticed my air cooler wouldn't throttle down from full speed, and finally found that setting.


----------



## HereToERADICATE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erakith*
> 
> Check the BIOS. My Extreme6 BIOS defaulted to 100% fan speed. If I look in ATXU (ASRock's tuning utility) it's the same; fan speed level 10. It's setting CPU_Fan1 to 100% speed permanently. You can change it to PWM if you want.


How do you change the fans to PWM in that program? Or do you just manually change it in the bios?

I didn't even realize you could change overclocking stuff from that program lol. Do you guys trust that program?


----------



## Erakith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HereToERADICATE*
> 
> How do you change the fans to PWM in that program? Or do you just manually change it in the bios?
> I didn't even realize you could change overclocking stuff from that program lol. Do you guys trust that program?


I don't see an option for changing the fans to PWM in ATXU, but I do see it in my BIOS.

I wouldn't bother using ATXU for overclocking personally - its fine for fan control but I'd rather use the BIOS to do anything more complex. It seems that it only applies OC settings when the software is running, too.

I pretty much use ATXU as a secondary HW monitor, next to CPU-Z and Speedfan


----------



## antikarma

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erakith*
> 
> Check the BIOS. My Extreme6 BIOS defaulted to 100% fan speed. If I look in ATXU (ASRock's tuning utility) it's the same; fan speed level 10. It's setting CPU_Fan1 to 100% speed permanently. You can change it to PWM if you want.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> yup just like erakith says its in the bios, I noticed my air cooler wouldn't throttle down from full speed, and finally found that setting.


Ok, so in the BIOS I have the option of 'Full on' or 'Automatic'. I set it to Automatic, then I have the option of the CPU Temerpature, which I assume is the temperate at which the fans will ramp up, and the Target Fan Level, from 1-10. Now this works perfectly fine...on CPU Fan 2, but it won't throttle Fan 1, and they are linked together.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erakith*
> 
> I don't see an option for changing the fans to PWM in ATXU, but I do see it in my BIOS.
> I wouldn't bother using ATXU for overclocking personally - its fine for fan control but I'd rather use the BIOS to do anything more complex. It seems that it only applies OC settings when the software is running, too.
> I pretty much use ATXU as a secondary HW monitor, next to CPU-Z and Speedfan


I've got the extreme4 and see now option in the bios to change it from PWM to whatever. Running 1.3 bios.

Also, as a tip, I was just stuffing around in the bios trying to shorten my boot times, and realised that if you select a hard drive and it's an SSD, you can change it to 'Solid State Drive', which has decreased my boot times by about 5 seconds (before it sat on the very first screen for about 10 seconds).


----------



## zerocraft

aar0nsky how far are you able to push your i5 with the raystorm block? Im on the rasa kit and can't push it past 1.365v (which is what it takes for 4.7ghz stable) where it hits 90C. I'm settling for [email protected] for now, the extra 0.100v doesnt seem worth 200mhz extra


----------



## .theMetal

hey all, maybe I'm not looking hard enough, but in the bios how do I completely disable the igpu? I dont want it creating any extra heat


----------



## albatross_

Does the Extreme 6 play well with 4 x 4GB of Ripjaws X CL9 1600?


----------



## jrcbandit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zerocraft*
> 
> aar0nsky how far are you able to push your i5 with the raystorm block? Im on the rasa kit and can't push it past 1.365v (which is what it takes for 4.7ghz stable) where it hits 90C. I'm settling for [email protected] for now, the extra 0.100v doesnt seem worth 200mhz extra


With my Raystorm, I can't even hit 4.6 ghz without ridiculous temperatures, but I also have my GPU on the same loop and a single EX360 radiator. At 4.6 ghz I was getting temps in the high 80s, so I also settled on 4.5 ghz with temps all under 80 with an offset of +0.05 and LLC level 2. To lower temps at 4.7 ghz, you can try running the Pll at 1.58 instead of the default value of 1.825 (or 1.83 whatever it is). However, I found values between 1.60-1.8 to be rather unstable, so for me it tends to be either default PLL value or running at 1.58 or 1.6.


----------



## jrcbandit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LilScrappyD*
> 
> the board was awesome and i had no issues with it except it wouldn't post with
> high memory overclocks. anything over 1866Mhz would spit a 23 debug code
> (which isn't even in the manual) even with timings and voltage raised way up.
> I even tried increasing the IMC voltage of the 3570K to 1.2 (recommended maximum)
> just to see if it would help and to rule the chip out but it still would not post.
> It wasn't the ram either as the same set EASILY did 2000Mhz 10-10-10-26-36-1T 1.4v
> on my phenom 1605T x6 and ta990fxe which has a thuban imc which is
> (from what i understand) a far inferior imc compared to ivy's imc.


I am also having this problem on an Asrock Professional board. I'll have to see if it gives the same error code, but I couldn't get the ram to post above 1866. I got some highly overclockable low voltage/low profile Samsung RAM (mentioned in deals section) but I dunno how far it can go since i haven't tried it in any other system. Maybe it will work better after flashing the bios, but I wonder if this is an issue with all Asrock Z77 boards? However, I haven't tried anything above 1.625V for the memory voltage, since for a 24/7 overlclock I really want to keep it below 1.6V (currently running at 1.45V 1866 8-9-9-24-1T).


----------



## tw33k

My RAM is at 2000MHz and I have no problems with it


----------



## Struzzin

I installed 1.40 yesterday and it works fine !


----------



## Erakith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Struzzin20*
> 
> I installed 1.40 yesterday and it works fine !


Extreme6 Users; I installed 1.50 yesterday and it also works fine.


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> hey all, maybe I'm not looking hard enough, but in the bios how do I completely disable the igpu? I dont want it creating any extra heat


anyone?


----------



## Struzzin

Yea I was looking for that too .theMetal I see that I cant disable it and also uses some of the system RAM for the iGPU is this right ?


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Struzzin20*
> 
> Yea I was looking for that too .theMetal I see that I cant disable it and also uses some of the system RAM for the iGPU is this right ?


yea it actually might, I just don't want it on if I'm not using it. makes more sense to me it also supposedly drops the idle temp a bit.


----------



## LilScrappyD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jrcbandit*
> 
> I am also having this problem on an Asrock Professional board. I'll have to see if it gives the same error code, but I couldn't get the ram to post above 1866. I got some highly overclockable low voltage/low profile Samsung RAM (mentioned in deals section) but I dunno how far it can go since i haven't tried it in any other system. Maybe it will work better after flashing the bios, but I wonder if this is an issue with all Asrock Z77 boards? However, I haven't tried anything above 1.625V for the memory voltage, since for a 24/7 overlclock I really want to keep it below 1.6V (currently running at 1.45V 1866 8-9-9-24-1T).


yeah it would be awesome if you could check the error code.
i really hope its something to do with the board and my new board takes more kindly
to overclocking the memory beyond 1866Mhz.
I have the same ram also, 2 sets of it. 2x2gb and 2x4gb.
the 2x4gb i bought as two separate sticks so i hope
that isn't what is causing the issues with overclocking.
i tried popping in the 2x2gb sticks that do fine on my amd rig but still a no go.
it CAN'T be ivy's imc so it HAS to be the board.
nothing else i could really think of.
hopefully some others will chime in on this matter as google gives diminishing returns.


----------



## Struzzin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> yea it actually might, I just don't want it on if I'm not using it. makes more sense to me it also supposedly drops the idle temp a bit.


Then I really would like to turn it off makes sense that temps would drop a bit. I hope that they get a new bios that I can disable it, thats why I did the 1.40 to see if it let you disable it.


----------



## aar0nsky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LilScrappyD*
> 
> I would man but I'm sending out my board for RMA tomorrow.
> the board was awesome and i had no issues with it except it wouldn't post with
> high memory overclocks. anything over 1866Mhz would spit a 23 debug code
> (which isn't even in the manual) even with timings and voltage raised way up.
> I even tried increasing the IMC voltage of the 3570K to 1.2 (recommended maximum)
> just to see if it would help and to rule the chip out but it still would not post.
> It wasn't the ram either as the same set EASILY did 2000Mhz 10-10-10-26-36-1T 1.4v
> on my phenom 1605T x6 and ta990fxe which has a thuban imc which is
> (from what i understand) a far inferior imc compared to ivy's imc.
> I'm actually sending the board out for rma because through this
> frustration I attempted to update the bios with the windows software
> through ASRock and it froze and thus BRICKED the board.
> *Moral of this story is, don't update the bios with the windows software*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Posting my (past) settings for the extreme 6 i got
> i5 3570K @ 4500Mhz 1.265 VID fixed voltage in bios LLC level 1
> 1.256v under load in OS. all turbo, speedstep, c-states disabled.
> constant stable 4500 @ 1.256 load. temps never broke 71c on any core on my h100.
> they were more or less in the low 60's 95% of the time.


Darn thats lame. I have preached on this post alone a million times to not use windows for flashing!!! I guess we both get a fail badge.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malikq86*
> 
> 1.4 doesn't seem to have any significant changes....im still running 1.3...i don't need:
> 1. Modify i-Rock PS2 keyboard issue.
> 2. Patch G-SKILL F3-17000CL11Q-16GBXL memory.
> http://www.asrock.com/mb/download.asp?Model=Z77%20Extreme4&o=BIOS


There are more things that have changed. I actually see increased stability. Also you can limit internet usage in the bios LOL(I am assuming this shuts down the NIC at certain times of the day that you specify).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erakith*
> 
> I don't see an option for changing the fans to PWM in ATXU, but I do see it in my BIOS.
> I wouldn't bother using ATXU for overclocking personally - its fine for fan control but I'd rather use the BIOS to do anything more complex. It seems that it only applies OC settings when the software is running, too.
> I pretty much use ATXU as a secondary HW monitor, next to CPU-Z and Speedfan


I concur with the statement of overclocking in the bios. Windows just always seems to screw things up.


----------



## aar0nsky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zerocraft*
> 
> aar0nsky how far are you able to push your i5 with the raystorm block? Im on the rasa kit and can't push it past 1.365v (which is what it takes for 4.7ghz stable) where it hits 90C. I'm settling for [email protected] for now, the extra 0.100v doesnt seem worth 200mhz extra


I am at 4.6 I have not had much time at all to test it out and go higher. I just blew a head gasket on my car so that is occupying my time along with going to school full time and working full time(job is 45 miles away). My most stable results are [email protected] volts. I idle around 30C, ambient temps are 22-24. Full load on prime95 for 6 hours I stay below 65C. That kind of voltage is alittle much for 4.7.
I can post my bios settings if you want to give you an idea of where it stands. Also I have a 2x140mm radiator with 4 fans in a push-pull configuration(2 pushing 2 pulling). I have the xspc pump inside the reservoir and I am using 3/4 OD tubing. Also LLC is at level 2(level 1 overvolts causing instability with fixed voltage) Turbo boost off, running per core cpu ratio, 46 on each core.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> hey all, maybe I'm not looking hard enough, but in the bios how do I completely disable the igpu? I dont want it creating any extra heat


I would like to know this as well , I am not sure if it is even possible yet.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jrcbandit*
> 
> With my Raystorm, I can't even hit 4.6 ghz without ridiculous temperatures, but I also have my GPU on the same loop and a single EX360 radiator. At 4.6 ghz I was getting temps in the high 80s, so I also settled on 4.5 ghz with temps all under 80 with an offset of +0.05 and LLC level 2. To lower temps at 4.7 ghz, you can try running the Pll at 1.58 instead of the default value of 1.825 (or 1.83 whatever it is). However, I found values between 1.60-1.8 to be rather unstable, so for me it tends to be either default PLL value or running at 1.58 or 1.6.


I believe there is something wrong with your water cooling loop compare to what I have in the top of this post. I too have my graphics card on the loop aswell. I have a gtx 560 ti.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Struzzin20*
> 
> I installed 1.40 yesterday and it works fine !


As did I and its working g-reat.


----------



## aar0nsky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LilScrappyD*
> 
> yeah it would be awesome if you could check the error code.
> i really hope its something to do with the board and my new board takes more kindly
> to overclocking the memory beyond 1866Mhz.
> I have the same ram also, 2 sets of it. 2x2gb and 2x4gb.
> the 2x4gb i bought as two separate sticks so i hope
> that isn't what is causing the issues with overclocking.
> i tried popping in the 2x2gb sticks that do fine on my amd rig but still a no go.
> it CAN'T be ivy's imc so it HAS to be the board.
> nothing else i could really think of.
> hopefully some others will chime in on this matter as google gives diminishing returns.


For the debug code,
In the manual it has a table with codes.
The code falls in the range of "0x1D - 0x2A" which is listed as OEM pre-memory initialization codes. I would contact ASRock with this code.

Also for you or anyone else having problems, there is an ASRock RnD guy on this forum. He is their in house overclocking guru. I am not going to blatantly say his username but I am sure some people can figure it out if they dont already know. Just an FYI.


----------



## tw33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> anyone?


On my board the option is under Advanced/Northbridge


----------



## Slayem

Just pulled the trigger on my 3770k + Extreme 4, cannot waiit!


----------



## zerocraft

@aar0nsky
Would be great if you could post your bios settings (oc tweaker and cpu config), I am pretty new to asrock boards (I had no clue you could disable turbo by doing per core, saw that in your earlier post, thanks!).
I am running the thinner rs360 rad, I have 1 pair of fans in push pull, and 2 just push for now, but no GPU in the loop unlike you. I think I might be able to improve the block mount, Ill try that after some more bios tinkering.

On an aside, does anyone else have windows not detecting all your memory (mine sees 7.90 out of 8GB). I was wondering if this is because the iGPU cannot actually be disabled?


----------



## Erakith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slayem*
> 
> Just pulled the trigger on my 3770k + Extreme 4, cannot waiit!


Awesome! Hope you enjoy them!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zerocraft*
> 
> @aar0nsky
> On an aside, does anyone else have windows not detecting all your memory (mine sees 7.90 out of 8GB). I was wondering if this is because the iGPU cannot actually be disabled?


Windows sees all 16GB of mine, and then says 15.7GB usable next to it.


----------



## irun4edmund

Joined the club on release day. Rockin an i5-3570k with an ASRock Z77 Fatal1ty Professional. Got a *mostly* stable clock of 4.2 @1.065 Vcore with Vdroop set at level 2, memory over clock of 2000Mhz 9-9-9-24 with Vram at 1.60

I say almost because I had a single worker fail after 12hr and 16mins of Prime85, but I'd say that's probably good enough. Temps are low to mid 50s



Im going to be kinda busy the next few weekends, but I plan to go for a high overclock when I can. I haven't touched the BCLK yet, but i wanna try to squeeze a bit more out of the ram. Even at 1.65 Vram, 2133 BSODs. I think I got a pretty good chip based on what I've seen for similar clocks, I'm hoping for 4.5 or 4.6 under or around 1.3 Vcore

This my first time overclock and first build, and I gotta say It's been a lot of fun. I think I may have caught the bug... I already wanna upgrade.







I think my CPU might be the bottle neck right now.


----------



## Alpha Predator

Have they fixed cold boot issue with ASROCK Z77? I had cold boot problem with my Z68 Extreme3 gen3


----------



## tw33k

Not a problem for me


----------



## Alpha Predator

Alright, another question:

When updating BIOS should I use windows software? Is it safe and stable? only thing sucks about these board it dose not come with Dual BIOS. Don't want to brick like I did with my Z68


----------



## Erakith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpha Predator*
> 
> Alright, another question:
> When updating BIOS should I use windows software? Is it safe and stable? only thing sucks about these board it dose not come with Dual BIOS. Don't want to brick like I did with my Z68


Already one reported bricked board with the Windows software. I'm sure it's fine in most cases but I would avoid it.


----------



## aar0nsky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpha Predator*
> 
> Alright, another question:
> When updating BIOS should I use windows software? Is it safe and stable? only thing sucks about these board it dose not come with Dual BIOS. Don't want to brick like I did with my Z68


I would not recommend updating through windows. It is very easy to make a usb drive with DOS on it. I have a tutorial in my signature(it says for fermi bios but the usb drive instructions are the same). It is much safer to flash in dos and way less likely to brick it. I will add this to the original post.

It may work for some people in windows but the best practice is to do it through dos.


----------



## aar0nsky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zerocraft*
> 
> @aar0nsky
> Would be great if you could post your bios settings (oc tweaker and cpu config), I am pretty new to asrock boards (I had no clue you could disable turbo by doing per core, saw that in your earlier post, thanks!).
> I am running the thinner rs360 rad, I have 1 pair of fans in push pull, and 2 just push for now, but no GPU in the loop unlike you. I think I might be able to improve the block mount, Ill try that after some more bios tinkering.
> On an aside, does anyone else have windows not detecting all your memory (mine sees 7.90 out of 8GB). I was wondering if this is because the iGPU cannot actually be disabled?


Heres a spreadsheet to my current BIOS settings using version 1.40 on the z77 extreme4.
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/pub?key=0Aq_MZ_YEa6CSdDJuSV9tSlVhZUhxY2dpc1VkZW4wR0E&output=html


----------



## Erakith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aar0nsky*
> 
> Heres a spreadsheet to my current BIOS settings using version 1.40 on the z77 extreme4.
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/pub?key=0Aq_MZ_YEa6CSdDJuSV9tSlVhZUhxY2dpc1VkZW4wR0E&output=html


Really useful, thanks. I'm using the extreme6 but there shouldn't be much fluctuation.


----------



## bowness437

Ok guys Z77 Extreme 4 or Fatality Performance? This may seem stupid but we have run intto troubles on desciding. It seems the Fatality Performance only has one PCIE 3 and one PCIE2. That wouldn't be a problem except the PCIE 2 said it will run at x4 in crossfire!?.

Both fit in the budget. Now i'm just wondering what you guys think.


----------



## Erakith

Yeah.. I know, stock cooler. I have a Thermaltake closed loop CPU cooler on its way. I just couldn't wait to build the bastard.


----------



## Piospi

Hi guys,

I ordered Extreme4 and 3570K.







I have for you a few questions:

- someone tested XFast Lan ?

- what do you recommend to install the software from the Asrock and Intel site ?

Intel® USB 3.0 eXtensible Host Controller Driver, Intel® Rapid Storage Technology - I need it ?

Greetings


----------



## Ace08

I just built a pc with an ASRock z77 extreme 4, a 2500k, and crosair vengeance lp part number CML8GX3M2A1600C9.

The RAM is not on the list of compatible memory, which I think might be causing my computer not to post. Has anyone else been able to use that RAM with the motherboard?


----------



## punceh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ace08*
> 
> I just built a pc with an ASRock z77 extreme 4, a 2500k, and crosair vengeance lp part number CML8GX3M2A1600C9.
> The RAM is not on the list of compatible memory, which I think might be causing my computer not to post. Has anyone else been able to use that RAM with the motherboard?


im using them fine on mine! can you try booting with your monitor connected to the igpu? some boards seem to have a problem booting from gpu for the first time or something?


----------



## Alpha Predator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erakith*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah.. I know, stock cooler. I have a Thermaltake closed loop CPU cooler on its way. I just couldn't wait to build the bastard.


That looks pretty sexy mate, good work with your cable management. I also have NZXT Phantom (red). But your case is very cool looking.


----------



## Alpha Predator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ace08*
> 
> I just built a pc with an ASRock z77 extreme 4, a 2500k, and crosair vengeance lp part number CML8GX3M2A1600C9.
> The RAM is not on the list of compatible memory, which I think might be causing my computer not to post. Has anyone else been able to use that RAM with the motherboard?


I also have low profile vengeance, they worked fine on my ASROCK Z68 Extreme3 Ge3


----------



## Ace08

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *punceh*
> 
> im using them fine on mine! can you try booting with your monitor connected to the igpu? some boards seem to have a problem booting from gpu for the first time or something?


I don't have a gpu hooked up as I'm waiting to buy a gtx 670. I'm just using onboard graphics. I've tried both dvi and vga outs. I've pretty much checked everything including remounting my cpu and cooler, so I'm pretty sure I have a bad motherboard.


----------



## semlethe3rd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ace08*
> 
> I don't have a gpu hooked up as I'm waiting to buy a gtx 670. I'm just using onboard graphics. I've tried both dvi and vga outs. I've pretty much checked everything including remounting my cpu and cooler, so I'm pretty sure I have a bad motherboard.


Have you tried clearing the CMOS? I wasn't getting a display till I did on my board.


----------



## Ace08

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *semlethe3rd*
> 
> Have you tried clearing the CMOS? I wasn't getting a display till I did on my board.


I've cleared the CMOS with the button many times. I've also removed the CMOS battery and cleared it manually using the pins. However it's not that the display is not showing up, it's that it won't stay on for more than a few seconds before shutting off therefore it's not at all able to load the bios at all.


----------



## aar0nsky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erakith*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah.. I know, stock cooler. I have a Thermaltake closed loop CPU cooler on its way. I just couldn't wait to build the bastard.


Looking good


----------



## aar0nsky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Piospi*
> 
> Hi guys,
> I ordered Extreme4 and 3570K.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have for you a few questions:
> - someone tested XFast Lan ?
> - what do you recommend to install the software from the Asrock and Intel site ?
> Intel® USB 3.0 eXtensible Host Controller Driver, Intel® Rapid Storage Technology - I need it ?
> Greetings


We discussed this in previous pages of this thread. Read the first couple pages








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ace08*
> 
> I just built a pc with an ASRock z77 extreme 4, a 2500k, and crosair vengeance lp part number CML8GX3M2A1600C9.
> The RAM is not on the list of compatible memory, which I think might be causing my computer not to post. Has anyone else been able to use that RAM with the motherboard?


My RAM is not on the list but it works fine.
I know this may sound insulting but in no way is it meant like that.
Do you have the ram in slots 1 and 3? That should be where they go if you only have a 2 stick kit. I believe this is correct on the extreme4, check your mobo manual for the specifications on your board.
I dont believe you can run them side by side.


----------



## Erakith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aar0nsky*
> 
> Looking good


Thank you!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpha Predator*
> 
> That looks pretty sexy mate, good work with your cable management. I also have NZXT Phantom (red). But your case is very cool looking.


Thanks for the kind words! There are a bunch of subtle mods done to it. All the fans are painted red, drive bay clips, drive trays too. That PSU shroud is made from side panel mesh.







USB 3.0 front panel i/o retrofitted (had to cut some holes, my chassis is an older revision), rewired it to red LED (it was blue as standard







) 3.5" bays were removed and the small one was mounted below the 5.25" bays.


----------



## Ace08

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aar0nsky*
> 
> My RAM is not on the list but it works fine.
> I know this may sound insulting but in no way is it meant like that.
> Do you have the ram in slots 1 and 3? That should be where they go if you only have a 2 stick kit. I believe this is correct on the extreme4, check your mobo manual for the specifications on your board.
> I dont believe you can run them side by side.


I understand you're trying to help. Originally my RAM was in 1 and 3. One of the first things I checked was the RAM slots. I placed a single stick of ram in each of the four slots and started the computer but still it would not boot.


----------



## Alpha Predator

Np mate, have you had any trouble getting 4.8Ghz? Does this board have and cold boot bug?


----------



## Webbyboy

Is my voltage/temp too high for a WC with raystorm block?


----------



## aar0nsky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Webbyboy*
> 
> 
> Is my voltage/temp too high for a WC with raystorm block?


Those are normal depending on your outside of case temp(ambient). If your ambient temps are low 20's(Celsius of course) than those are alittle high but if your mid to high 20's those are normal temps .


----------



## olivete

Hi!

I have got mine running at 5.0ghz, 35min prime 95 test and 79C was the higher temp.

My bios settings basically are:

z77 extreme 4
2500k
gskill cl11 2133 2x4gb

Bios ver 1.2

spread off
pll overvoltage on

offset voltage 1.00v
c3/c6 off
c2, speed step and c1, ON

CPUz voltage goes 1.464-1.472v, I gues I am alright, right?

What about that TDP setting, is anything worth to change to in order get my voltage lower or maybe a 5.1/5.2ghz?

I think I am safe for a 24/7 party uh?



Forgot to mention... I am having problems with cold boot. I really dont want to send this mobo back


----------



## tw33k

I wouldn't want a 2500k running that hot 24/7. Tmax is 72.5c I believe. Nice OC tho. What are you cooling it with?


----------



## olivete

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tw33k*
> 
> I wouldn't want a 2500k running that hot 24/7. Tmax is 72.5c I believe. Nice OC tho. What are you cooling it with?


An Antec Water Cooler 920.

I only hit this temp during prime 95. Super Pi 32m, for example, temp does not hit even 57C, really cool!

I want to try 5.1 just to run a super pi 1m









Anyway, I will have to return my mobo.

My question is: it only happens when I OC, does not mater how big/small my OC is, if I raise the multiplier a bit, I get this cold boot bug. If I tell asrock i OCed the CPU, would void my warranty?


----------



## antikarma

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *olivete*
> 
> An Antec Water Cooler 920.
> I only hit this temp during prime 95. Super Pi 32m, for example, temp does not hit even 57C, really cool!
> I want to try 5.1 just to run a super pi 1m
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, I will have to return my mobo.
> My question is: it only happens when I OC, does not mater how big/small my OC is, if I raise the multiplier a bit, I get this cold boot bug. If I tell asrock i OCed the CPU, would void my warranty?


Tried Intel Burn Test? My 2500k @ 4500MHz @ 1.28V runs at 79 degrees with IBT, 4 threads, maximum ram. On Prime95, it runs at 58 degrees.


----------



## olivete

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antikarma*
> 
> Tried Intel Burn Test? My 2500k @ 4500MHz @ 1.28V runs at 79 degrees with IBT, 4 threads, maximum ram. On Prime95, it runs at 58 degrees.


Now I am scared lol

I did not try this Intel... gonna download it


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *olivete*
> 
> Now I am scared lol
> I did not try this Intel... gonna download it


it will tell you how hot your processor will get, but as far as stability its not the greatest. I've passed IBT then tried prime and failed with in 20 minutes.


----------



## antikarma

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> it will tell you how hot your processor will get, but as far as stability its not the greatest. I've passed IBT then tried prime and failed with in 20 minutes.


Definitely this. I don't use IBT as stability test at all, really just a quick and dirty way to see if the overclock is holding and what the max temps are going to be.


----------



## kpo6969

Extreme4 bios 1.5 is out.
Quote:


> Improve 3D performance when using multi-VGA cards.


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpo6969*
> 
> Extreme4 bios 1.5 is out.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Improve 3D performance when using multi-VGA cards.
Click to expand...

awesome, how does it do as far as sli goes?

also any clocking improvement?


----------



## malikq86

Shhheessshh there seems to be a new bios every other day.


----------



## Alpha Predator

Is the instant flash for BIOS update is safe?


----------



## Erakith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpha Predator*
> 
> Is the instant flash for BIOS update is safe?


Worked fine for me. I originally opted for DOS but because the drive I had used I hadn't formatted to be bootable I just went for the instant flash option. Pretty much so long as you don't use Windows you should be alright.


----------



## ElementR

I upgraded my ASRock P67 board to a Z77E-ITX. I love it so far, the cold boot time is extremely quick!

My sound proofing for my case arrives today, I will post some pictures later.


----------



## aar0nsky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malikq86*
> 
> Shhheessshh there seems to be a new bios every other day.


That is a good thing, a very good thing. More updates means more tweaks and means they are testing it more. Which in the end results in better stability.


----------



## mainframe562

Awesome thread, currently building my PC with a Extreme4-M board. Not that many with the -M type board. But just to inform anyone purchasing the -M and a Notuca NH-D14, it will definitely touch your GPU. I will be modding the Noctua by trimming some of the fins.


----------



## jubbly

Hey guys I was about to buy a z77 motherboard from microcenter and I'm wondering if there is any big difference between the pro4 and pro3. planning on putting I5 2500k with a gtx 560 ti, any problems with this? thanks


----------



## scajjr2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jubbly*
> 
> Hey guys I was about to buy a z77 motherboard from microcenter and I'm wondering if there is any big difference between the pro4 and pro3. planning on putting I5 2500k with a gtx 560 ti, any problems with this? thanks


Pro 3 has 2 6Gb SATA ports, Pro 4 has 4 (both have 4 SATA 3Gb ports); Pro 3 has 2 PCI slots, Pro 4 has 3; Pro 3 has 4+1 phase power, Pro 4 has 4+2; Pro 3 has 4 USB 2 rear panel ports, Pro 4 has 6; Pro 4 has an optical out, Pro 3 doesn't.

Just got a Pro 4 and a i5-3570K for $260 from Microcenter. Just got my GTX670 in, gonna put it all together this weekend.

Sam


----------



## chino1974

Hi guys just picked up an Z77 Pro3 to replace my Gigabyte Z68MA-D2H-B3. Can you put me in the list please? And can anyone tell me if this change is going to make and diference in my rig? I have it right now at 4.8 with 1.38 VCore. Will I be able to get any better clocks,lower voltages,better temps or better performance from changing these boards?


----------



## Struzzin

Well another Z77 Extreme 4 Bios > 1.60 5/23/2012 Instant Flash 4.53MB Fix CPU loadline calibration issue when overclock


----------



## malikq86

O God we are at 1.6 now? LOL...this is crazy updates...ASRock should just fix everything for a month instead of updating the BIOS every 2 days imo. lol, whatever...i guess people like them as fast as possible as well. Better than no updates.


----------



## aar0nsky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malikq86*
> 
> O God we are at 1.6 now? LOL...this is crazy updates...ASRock should just fix everything for a month instead of updating the BIOS every 2 days imo. lol, whatever...i guess people like them as fast as possible as well. Better than no updates.


It can be good and bad. I am excited to see them putting in the work.


----------



## aar0nsky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Struzzin20*
> 
> Well another Z77 Extreme 4 Bios > 1.60 5/23/2012 Instant Flash 4.53MB Fix CPU loadline calibration issue when overclock


What LLC issue? maybe it overvolting at level 1. I wonder if this changes overclocking with llc


----------



## HereToERADICATE

When updating bios, does it keep all your overclocking settings or does it default?


----------



## furyn9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HereToERADICATE*
> 
> When updating bios, does it keep all your overclocking settings or does it default?


The web said after you update the BIOS press f2 and select default setting to allow the system booting with the new BIOS ,well a least with my board .


----------



## kpo6969

*1.60* set my default Bclk to *100.5* mhz.
Something weird for me on these updates as some made it impossible to configure the bios because my mouse went crazy to the extreme.
1.60, 1.50, and 1.20 all did this.
1.30 and 1.40 did not which is what I'm using.
I have no idea what was and is going on with it.


----------



## punceh

I dont like these frequent updates at all. updating a bios is always a risk and with them throwing updates out every 2-5 days....
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpo6969*
> 
> *1.60* set my default Bclk to *100.5* mhz.
> Something weird for me on these updates as some made it impossible to configure the bios because my mouse went crazy to the extreme.
> 1.60, 1.50, and 1.20 all did this.
> 1.30 and 1.40 did not which is what I'm using.
> I have no idea what was and is going on with it.


better stick with 1.3/1.4 than







have you tried contacting asrock support about this?


----------



## StrikerX

Getting my Extreme 6 and 3570K next week


----------



## olivete

Btw, I forgot to mention the issues I had:

I am one of those ppl that got mobo bricked doing the "safe" windows bios update. Computer froze and bios gone. Had to take it to reprogram and spent 20 bucks :/

Also I am having cold boot issues which I have noticed that is happening less after I unplugged all devices from USB 3.0 ports, and yes, I have USB 3.0 Legacy or whatever the name is, disabled.

Gonna wait few more weeks to send this board back if the problem remains.

I like the board, but not really happy with it cause of these surprises


----------



## Kitarist

Still cant decide if i should go with Asrock Extreme 4 or Gigabyite Z77X UD3H


----------



## StrikerX

Extreme 4 is bang for buck. Z77X UD3H is more in the range of Extreme 6 I believe.


----------



## Kitarist

Well i need something that will last for a while and will be stable


----------



## jonashendrickx

I have Z77 Extreme4 and my 2500k gets to 3.4ghz max...

What is secondary and primary plane current limit ?

Can someone give me a template for 2500k ?


----------



## SightUp

If you are using a 670, do you need to plug in a molex into the motherboard or is that strictly for SLI?


----------



## darksen

I'm going to try the new bios when I get home, like I said about LLC problem, there were unstable when IDLE at 1 for me even though stable during load. I hope that is fixed.


----------



## chino1974

Guys can anyone please help me out? I need help ASAP!!! I just replaced my Gigabyte board with a new Asrock Z77 Pro3. I did a full clean install of windows 7 Premium 64 bit and now nomatter what I try it wont let me activate my os. I even tried just make sure swapping out the boards again and doing a clean install again and with the Gigabyte board everything goes through no problems. So it is something to do with this board. I really like the board so far except for this lil issue. Can this be something to do with the bios maybe an update required? I have 1.3 if I'm not mistaken at the moment on it. Any help will be very much apreciated.


----------



## Erakith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chino1974*
> 
> Guys can anyone please help me out? I need help ASAP!!! I just replaced my Gigabyte board with a new Asrock Z77 Pro3. I did a full clean install of windows 7 Premium 64 bit and now nomatter what I try it wont let me activate my os. I even tried just make sure swapping out the boards again and doing a clean install again and with the Gigabyte board everything goes through no problems. So it is something to do with this board. I really like the board so far except for this lil issue. Can this be something to do with the bios maybe an update required? I have 1.3 if I'm not mistaken at the moment on it. Any help will be very much apreciated.


What do you mean by it won't let you activate?
Are you doing online validation?
Or are you just entering the serial?


----------



## chino1974

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erakith*
> 
> What do you mean by it won't let you activate?
> Are you doing online validation?
> Or are you just entering the serial?


I tried both ways wont let me says my key is not valid but I know it is. Like I said I put the old board back in just to make sure and did a clean install and everything went fine with it. Once I drop the new one in and install again doesn't activate.


----------



## semlethe3rd

This is a shot in the dark, but could it be related to your clock settings? I know windows will prevent you from updating and doing certain things if your clock is incorrectly set. Make sure your BIOs and windows clocks are set up appropriately.


----------



## Erakith

It could also be that your key was a one-time use on one computer, and now that the base components are different you're getting an error.

I would try calling them and validating your copy as genuine using the long-as-FFFFF method, but at least it'll work.


----------



## aar0nsky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chino1974*
> 
> I tried both ways wont let me says my key is not valid but I know it is. Like I said I put the old board back in just to make sure and did a clean install and everything went fine with it. Once I drop the new one in and install again doesn't activate.


I extremely doubt the hardware is your issue. Here are the reasons it could be happening(not all of them of course):

Your using a volume license with an oem copy of windows,
your using an oem key with a volume copy.
Microsoft thinks it is still installed on your other computer(the solution to this is call to activate it, its easy and I have done it plenty of times without problems)
Your using a x64 key with a x86 or vice versa.
Your using a home, pro, ultimate key on a copy that isnt the same.

Make sure all this is checked out and activating by phone should work if the key is valid otherwise one of the above is your issue.


----------



## chino1974

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *semlethe3rd*
> 
> This is a shot in the dark, but could it be related to your clock settings? I know windows will prevent you from updating and doing certain things if your clock is incorrectly set. Make sure your BIOs and windows clocks are set up appropriately.


I'm going t check and make sure the clock setting are all right. I'm almost sure they are but almost isn't positive.


----------



## chino1974

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aar0nsky*
> 
> I extremely doubt the hardware is your issue. Here are the reasons it could be happening(not all of them of course):
> Your using a volume license with an oem copy of windows,
> your using an oem key with a volume copy.
> Microsoft thinks it is still installed on your other computer(the solution to this is call to activate it, its easy and I have done it plenty of times without problems)
> Your using a x64 key with a x86 or vice versa.
> Your using a home, pro, ultimate key on a copy that isnt the same.
> Make sure all this is checked out and activating by phone should work if the key is valid otherwise one of the above is your issue.


No I have a system builders key because I do aot of work on pc's. And it's the 64 bit key for the 64 bit os. And like I was saying before t's very odd because I did a clean install on both board all over agan to try and figure it out with and without internet conections just in case ms was blcking it for some reason and the gigabyte board works every time no problems then the Z77 doesn't it install but instead of giving me the 30 days to activate message on the system screen it says activate now. And I always do fresh clean installs just to avoid hardware code issues. I'll try again in alil while and check back in. I'm gonna take a break and walk away from it for alil bit as that seems to help alot when having frustrating issues.


----------



## jonashendrickx

anyone issues with Extreme4 bottom USB ports not working???


----------



## punceh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jonashendrickx*
> 
> anyone issues with Extreme4 bottom USB ports not working???


i dont know this for sure, but 2 of the 4 usb 3 ports are from an onboard controller(AsMedia) and youll probably have to install different drivers for that? i couldnt find which usb ports belong to the intel south bridge and which to the controller though. make sure all drivers are installed(from the disk/asrock website)


----------



## Erakith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *punceh*
> 
> i dont know this for sure, but 2 of the 4 usb 3 ports are from an onboard controller(AsMedia) and youll probably have to install different drivers for that? i couldnt find which usb ports belong to the intel south bridge and which to the controller though. make sure all drivers are installed(from the disk/asrock website)


On my extreme6, the USB ports controlled by the SB are on the right of the i/o panel (when looking at the board flat, not installed)

I discovered this by only installing the intel driver, then seeing which ports worked.


----------



## aar0nsky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chino1974*
> 
> No I have a system builders key because I do aot of work on pc's. And it's the 64 bit key for the 64 bit os. And like I was saying before t's very odd because I did a clean install on both board all over agan to try and figure it out with and without internet conections just in case ms was blcking it for some reason and the gigabyte board works every time no problems then the Z77 doesn't it install but instead of giving me the 30 days to activate message on the system screen it says activate now. And I always do fresh clean installs just to avoid hardware code issues. I'll try again in alil while and check back in. I'm gonna take a break and walk away from it for alil bit as that seems to help alot when having frustrating issues.


So you do not want to activate now? I am confused on the issue you are having. Why do you need 30 days to activate if your copy is legit? If its not, then obviously this forum does not support discussion of those activities.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erakith*
> 
> On my extreme6, the USB ports controlled by the SB are on the right of the i/o panel (when looking at the board flat, not installed)
> I discovered this by only installing the intel driver, then seeing which ports worked.


I did the same as well


----------



## jonashendrickx

In the Extreme4 my 2500k:

45x
99.9mhz
LLC level 5
offset +0.050v

gives me 1.342-1.352-1.38 max

I will work down CPU PLL later. still at stock 1.832v


----------



## chino1974

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aar0nsky*
> 
> So you do not want to activate now? I am confused on the issue you are having. Why do you need 30 days to activate if your copy is legit? If its not, then obviously this forum does not support discussion of those activities.
> I did the same as well


No I didn't say my copy wasn't legit. It wont activate at all. I am just explaining what the message on the bottom of the system page says. Instead of saying you have 30 days to activate it says do it now and when I try doesn't work. I don't use bootleg anything in my builds.


----------



## chino1974

If that was the case I'd be looking for help on PirateBay or one of those places. But like I said I don't use anything bootleg on my builds or any of the computers I build for people. I have a system builders install disc. I forget how you call them the ones you can use on multiple machines. I buy those every so often to use on my work.


----------



## chino1974

Nevermind guys I got it. I got in touch with tech support and they told me to try updating to the newest bios. I guess 1.3 has issues with certain types of install discs and my luck mines is one of those. I updated to 1.6 and did a new fresh install and worked out perfect. Activated legit no problems. I knew it had to be something to do with the board. Why else would another brand board being installed the same exact way with no internet conection not be right right off the bat. I've never had problems with the install on any computers I've done at least not with activation.


----------



## hpower1

anyone overclock their ram with the z77 extreme6 board? I have 16gb Corsair vengeance kit:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820233143

I can't get this to get a stable overclock for anything.

Thoughts?


----------



## aar0nsky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chino1974*
> 
> Nevermind guys I got it. I got in touch with tech support and they told me to try updating to the newest bios. I guess 1.3 has issues with certain types of install discs and my luck mines is one of those. I updated to 1.6 and did a new fresh install and worked out perfect. Activated legit no problems. I knew it had to be something to do with the board. Why else would another brand board being installed the same exact way with no internet conection not be right right off the bat. I've never had problems with the install on any computers I've done at least not with activation.


Yeah I have never had problems with hardware and an install disk. Must be since its new hardware I didnt even think about it. I would really like to know what kind of mumbo jumbo prevented windows from activating since these are enthusiast boards not oem/dell/gateway junk(those bioses usually only let you use the key that came with the computer).


----------



## conwa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jonashendrickx*
> 
> In the Extreme4 my 2500k:
> 45x
> 99.9mhz
> LLC level 5
> offset +0.050v
> gives me 1.342-1.352-1.38 max
> I will work down CPU PLL later. still at stock 1.832v


hmmm, i think you can lower your vcore by trying llc level 3 and upping your offset to +0.60/+0.65.
Im under 1.3v with 4.7ghz with my 2500K.


----------



## conwa

Maybe i have a tip that not everybody knows....

WHEN U HAVE SSD, U CAN SELECT SOLID STATE DRIVE IN BIOS UNDER STORAGE.

IT BOOTS UP 5 SECONDS FASTER NOW!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *punceh*
> 
> Advanced -> Storage infromation -> select SSD(on the bottom) -> Sata device type -> SSD


default is hdd selected

ps. rep is welcome when u didnt knew this!


----------



## jrcbandit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hpower1*
> 
> anyone overclock their ram with the z77 extreme6 board? I have 16gb Corsair vengeance kit:
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820233143
> I can't get this to get a stable overclock for anything.
> Thoughts?


I have the Z77 Professional board, so it isn't 100% the same, but I also have issues overclocking my RAM. It is low voltage Samsung DDR3 1600 ram mentioned here. It overclocks fine to 1866 and 8 9 9 21 timings at 1.45V, but I can't get it to go 2000 or higher. Debug code 23 comes up if I try anything higher than 1866 and the system wont boot into windows. Have you tried 1866 speeds and do you get an error code?


----------



## olivete

Hey conwa, got your PM and helped alot.

Gonna play my settings later on today, thanks alot! You are such a nice person!

This tip about the SSD I did not know and btw, it really get quicker lol


----------



## hpower1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jrcbandit*
> 
> I have the Z77 Professional board, so it isn't 100% the same, but I also have issues overclocking my RAM. It is low voltage Samsung DDR3 1600 ram mentioned here. It overclocks fine to 1866 and 8 9 9 21 timings at 1.45V, but I can't get it to go 2000 or higher. Debug code 23 comes up if I try anything higher than 1866 and the system wont boot into windows. Have you tried 1866 speeds and do you get an error code?


Yes, I tried the 1866. I can usually boot fine but a few mins into to prime95 she locks up

I even used the settings from a corsair blog post on settings for voltage and timings, but no dice.


----------



## hpower1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *conwa*
> 
> Maybe i have a tip that not everybody knows....
> WHEN U HAVE SSD, U CAN SELECT SOLID STATE DRIVE IN BIOS UNDER STORAGE.
> IT BOOTS UP 5 SECONDS FASTER NOW!
> default is hdd selected
> ps. rep is welcome when u didnt knew this!


Just got my new SSD today, gonna try this. Thanks!


----------



## malikq86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *conwa*
> 
> Maybe i have a tip that not everybody knows....
> WHEN U HAVE SSD, U CAN SELECT SOLID STATE DRIVE IN BIOS UNDER STORAGE.
> IT BOOTS UP 5 SECONDS FASTER NOW!
> default is hdd selected
> ps. rep is welcome when u didnt knew this!


eh?? not sure what you are talking about...maybe show us a screenshot/pic of your bios or better directions...i dont have any option like that under storage for me.


----------



## punceh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malikq86*
> 
> eh?? not sure what you are talking about...maybe show us a screenshot/pic of your bios or better directions...i dont have any option like that under storage for me.


Advanced -> Storage information -> select SSD(on the bottom) -> Sata device type -> SSD


----------



## Kitarist

Now thats interesting


----------



## jonashendrickx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *conwa*
> 
> hmmm, i think you can lower your vcore by trying llc level 3 and upping your offset to +0.60/+0.65.
> Im under 1.3v with 4.7ghz with my 2500K.


Your settings give me 1.425v under stress testing :/ ?


----------



## olivete

Man man... have anyone tried that new 1.6 ver? Clock is going up to 100.5mhz, i have read many times that we should not increase it above 100.

I updated to 1.6 and then backed up to 1.2.

Also, even with all settings on AUTO, my CPU was full time at full load, it never dropped to 1600mhz. Weird!


----------



## jonashendrickx

Put it at 99.9 or 100.1 and you will be closer to 100mhz
setting it to 100 will give you 100.5
They did this to fake benchmarks

About that other thing I have no clue. But if you set all the settings the way you want instead of auto you can fix most issues yourself I think.

My 2500k wouldnt go higher than 3.4ghz on auto turbo settings.
Isn't that weird...
Forcing a multiplier fixed it.

Also spread spectrum doesnt seem to be working.


----------



## malikq86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *punceh*
> 
> Advanced -> Storage infromation -> select SSD(on the bottom) -> Sata device type -> SSD












Though I think my bootime is basically the same.


----------



## chino1974

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *olivete*
> 
> Man man... have anyone tried that new 1.6 ver? Clock is going up to 100.5mhz, i have read many times that we should not increase it above 100.
> I updated to 1.6 and then backed up to 1.2.
> Also, even with all settings on AUTO, my CPU was full time at full load, it never dropped to 1600mhz. Weird!


The bclock is very delicate and shouldn't be upped as long as you can help it. But I have read in a few different forums that you can go up to 103ish depending on your other equipment on the board. But if possible leave it at 100. That being said 100.5 wont hurt you at all.


----------



## WoodiE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *punceh*
> 
> Advanced -> Storage infromation -> select SSD(on the bottom) -> Sata device type -> SSD


Just an FYI - This setting went back to Hard Drive drive after I upgraded my BIOS to the latest version. I went back and changed it again and all is good. Just something to keep in mind after updating your BIOS.


----------



## punceh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malikq86*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Though I think my bootime is basically the same.


my boot time basically stayed the same aswell, i guess maybe the board automatically recognizes certain ssd's as SSD so it might have no effect? either way i guess it cant be bad thing to do


----------



## conwa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jonashendrickx*
> 
> Your settings give me 1.425v under stress testing :/ ?


Im sorry, I ment lowering vcore offset to + 0.20 if u can.
Switched The numbers by accident because im still in minus (-0.40)


----------



## Erakith

PLEASE DO NOT COPY MY SETTINGS. I DO NOT WANT TO BE RESPONSIBLE FOR COOKED/DEAD CHIPS.

Slowly pushing my 3570k.
z77 Extreme6
Using a Water2.0 Performer CPU cooler

Will update post as it goes.

At 4.2ghz / 1.216v (0.005 offset), max temp 68c. LLC 3
At 4.4ghz / 1.216v (0.005 offset), max temp 70c. LLC3
4.6 - 0.005 offset - BSOD LLC3
4.6 - 0.010 offset - BSOD LLC3
4.5 - 0.010 offset - max temp 74c LLC2

4.6 - 0.015 offset - bsod
4.6 - 0.020 - bsod

apparently this screwed with my 4.5 overclock, lockedup after windows login. rebooted to get bsod code
added vtt in accordance with bsod code, now at 0.955, vcore +0.010, stable again, max temp 74.

Yep, 4.5ghz with only a +0.010 VCore offset.. that's pretty boss.

4.6 - BEEE ESSSS OOOO DEEEE until +0.060, now it gets to windows.
Any load testing BSOD'd until 0.85, but it BSOD after 2min
Same results until..
VTT 1.001
DRAM voltage 1.550
VCore +0.095

4.6ghz stable, max temp 82.

Not going to push it much harder.

4.7ghz, vcore +0.180, vtt/dram voltages remain the same. max temp: 90c

That's my limit!

It may be full load which makes it a rare occurence, but I'm not willing to push it past 90C. For Sandy this would be a crazy temp, but Ivy's TJ Max is 105C, so there's still some wiggle room.

An increase of 16C doesn't really feel worth it for 200mhz, either, but I'll leave it at 4.7 if it remains stable. Time for some long-ass prime testing.

RAM boots at slightly overclocked speeds of 1866 no problem, with the .5 voltage increase used for OCing the CPU.

Tried booting RAM higher than 1866 (@ higher voltage) screwed EVERYTHING up. Cooked a RAM stick. Still boots with all 16GB though @ 4.4.


----------



## Carnotix

Idk if old news or not, but Extreme9 is on their website now. Z77


----------



## Piospi

Hey guys, Can someone write me what are the ports: USB and SATA with Intel support? I can't find the information in the manual.


----------



## jonashendrickx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *conwa*
> 
> Im sorry, I ment lowering vcore offset to + 0.20 if u can.
> Switched The numbers by accident because im still in minus (-0.40)


I am using -0.030v and LLC 2 currently. Gives me 1.35v

With LLC 5 I need at least +0.050v and this results into 1.36v

But I think your chip is better. Or maybe I need to find my perfect balance. I am putting all my results into an Excel Document


----------



## jonashendrickx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Piospi*
> 
> Hey guys, Can someone write me what are the ports: USB and SATA with Intel support? I can't find the information in the manual.


Look at the motherboard... If there is a chip of ASMedia behind them. It's not made by Intel. That's how I would figure it out







Now read your motherboard


----------



## conwa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erakith*
> 
> PLEASE DO NOT COPY MY SETTINGS. I DO NOT WANT TO BE RESPONSIBLE FOR COOKED/DEAD CHIPS.
> Slowly pushing my 3570k.
> Using a Water2.0 Performer CPU cooler
> Will update post as it goes.
> At 4.2ghz / 1.216v (0.005 offset), max temp 68c. LLC 3
> At 4.4ghz / 1.216v (0.005 offset), max temp 70c. LLC3
> 4.6 - 0.005 offset - BSOD LLC3
> 4.6 - 0.010 offset - BSOD LLC3
> 4.5 - 0.010 offset - max temp 74c LLC2
> 4.6 - 0.015 offset - bsod
> 4.6 - 0.020 - bsod
> apparently this screwed with my 4.5 overclock, lockedup after windows login. rebooted to get bsod code
> added vtt in accordance with bsod code, now at 0.955, vcore +0.010, stable again, max temp 74.
> Yep, 4.5ghz with only a +0.010 VCore offset.. that's pretty boss.
> 4.6 - BEEE ESSSS OOOO DEEEE until +0.060, now it gets to windows.
> Any load testing BSOD'd until 0.85, but it BSOD after 2min
> Same results until..
> VTT 1.001
> DRAM voltage 1.550
> VCore +0.095
> 4.6ghz stable, max temp 82.
> Not going to push it much harder.
> 4.7ghz, vcore +0.180, vtt/dram voltages remain the same. max temp: 90c
> That's my limit!
> It may be full load which makes it a rare occurence, but I'm not willing to push it past 90C. For Sandy this would be a crazy temp, but Ivy's TJ Max is 105C, so there's still some wiggle room.
> An increase of 16C doesn't really feel worth it for 200mhz, either, but I'll leave it at 4.7 if it remains stable. Time for some long-ass prime testing.
> RAM boots at slightly overclocked speeds of 1866 no problem, with the .5 voltage increase used for OCing the CPU.
> Tried booting RAM higher than 1866 (@ higher voltage) screwed EVERYTHING up. Cooked a RAM stick. Still boots with all 16GB though @ 4.4.


I dont get you.. Your cpu oc doesnt affect your ram.
What memory do u got And which voltage did u use for 1866?
Good job with the findings u posted! People can use that information.


----------



## darksen

Just posting here for info:
upgrading to 1.60 indeed fixed my IDLE freeze problem with LLC 1. Good job asrock! I'm now rock stable idle and full load.


----------



## Erakith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *conwa*
> 
> I dont get you.. Your cpu oc doesnt affect your ram.
> What memory do u got And which voltage did u use for 1866?
> Good job with the findings u posted! People can use that information.


Once I got my CPU OC to 4.7, I left it stable and tried OCing the RAM. Broke a stick. 1866 booted fine at 1.55v.

It was when I tried to go over that the RAM broke.

Now when I try to boot into Windows over 4.4ghz the Windows logo freezes and it doesn't get any further. Memtest86 reveals RAM to be the culprit.


----------



## conwa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erakith*
> 
> Once I got my CPU OC to 4.7, I left it stable and tried OCing the RAM. Broke a stick. 1866 booted fine at 1.55v.
> It was when I tried to go over that the RAM broke.
> Now when I try to boot into Windows over 4.4ghz the Windows logo freezes and it doesn't get any further. Memtest86 reveals RAM to be the culprit.


Strange, i oced my 1600 ram multiple times till 1866 with 1.65v And memtest showed me it was still fine.. Rma? Or is it to old already?
Im about to buy 2133mhz (9-9-9-27) ram but im not sure it gives me benefits over 1600mhz (9-9-9-24) and worth the 90 bucks..


----------



## Erakith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *conwa*
> 
> Strange, i oced my 1600 ram multiple times till 1866 with 1.65v And memtest showed me it was still fine.. Rma? Or is it to old already?
> Im about to buy 2133mhz (9-9-9-27) ram but im not sure it gives me benefits over 1600mhz (9-9-9-24) and worth the 90 bucks..


Yeah, OCing it to 1866 wasn't a problem at all, it went fine at 1.55 as I said. It's when I tried to put it to 2133 @ 1.65 with some slightly worse timings that it failed on me.

And yeah, once I identify the bad stick I'll RMA it.

Update:
Back at 4.7ghz - turns out when I cleared CMOS due to the failed boot with RAM at 2133mhz, I forgot to change a setting back to its correct place. Derp.

Setting was PLL overvoltage.


----------



## Erakith

Alrighty. Set it to 4.6ghz for temperature reasons, I'm happy with that. If I run into a higher end cooler then I'll push it harder.

Final settings:

Cooler: ThermalTake Water 2.0 Performer
+0.120 vcore
1.011 VTT
1.55 DRAM
Multiplier 46
BCLK 100 (obviously)
LLC Level 3 (I wanted 4 but it kept crapping the bed on me)
PLL over voltage ON
SpeedStep ON
Turbo Boost ON

Will post screens after it finishes its prime run.


----------



## SightUp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *conwa*
> 
> I dont get you.. Your cpu oc doesnt affect your ram.
> What memory do u got And which voltage did u use for 1866?
> Good job with the findings u posted! People can use that information.


Your CPU does affect your RAM OC and vise verse. The tighter timings on your RAM, the harder it is to overclock the CPU and the higher the OC on your CPU the harder it is to get your RAM to work right and so forth.


----------



## Erakith

My cooler is mid-range, so this is the highest clock I'm comfortable with. It's very unlikely my chip will be at 100% load.. ever, so I doubt the temps will get that high again.

Nice stable clock there.









Since this, I've taken PLL voltage down some to just reduce the volts passing through. Temps have dropped by 2c.. Nothing major, hah.


----------



## aar0nsky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erakith*
> 
> 
> My cooler is mid-range, so this is the highest clock I'm comfortable with. It's very unlikely my chip will be at 100% load.. ever, so I doubt the temps will get that high again.
> Nice stable clock there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since this, I've taken PLL voltage down some to just reduce the volts passing through. Temps have dropped by 2c.. Nothing major, hah.


I got to 4600 first day i got it and I havent had time to play with it to go any higher. It was the easiest overclock I have ever done.(not trashing you just sharing my experience














)


----------



## Fallacy

hi guys im currently installing my z77 extreme 4 and i was wondering where you plug in the firewire 1394 cable? They all look like usb ports.. Also, where do i plug in my case fans because my case (600T corsair) has a fan controller requiring a molex plug.

help!

thanks


----------



## zerocraft

hmm 1.60 made my previous stable overclock unstable it seems, keep getting prime95 crashing / not responding after an hour. Anyone else seeing changed stability after this BIOS update ?


----------



## Erakith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aar0nsky*
> 
> I got to 4600 first day i got it and I havent had time to play with it to go any higher. It was the easiest overclock I have ever done.(not trashing you just sharing my experience
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Yeah, I got 4.7 my first attempt at overclocking, ever. (see post from last night, page 41 I think), but it just didn't wanna play nice with temps. Setting it back down to 4.6 was easy if I used LLC 2, but I wanted 4, so I played around a bit. Settled on 3, which pretty much negated my need to play around.


----------



## aar0nsky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fallacy*
> 
> hi guys im currently installing my z77 extreme 4 and i was wondering where you plug in the firewire 1394 cable? They all look like usb ports.. Also, where do i plug in my case fans because my case (600T corsair) has a fan controller requiring a molex plug.
> help!
> thanks


I believe if you mean 4pin molex its from a power supply cable? Not real clear what your asking. But the 1394 cable slot is listed in the mobo manual where to plug it in at.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zerocraft*
> 
> hmm 1.60 made my previous stable overclock unstable it seems, keep getting prime95 crashing / not responding after an hour. Anyone else seeing changed stability after this BIOS update ?


1.6 Makes me crash when playing a game that barely puts 2 of my cores at 40% I went back to freezing in the bios and other dumb **** that was happening.


----------



## zerocraft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zerocraft*
> 
> hmm 1.60 made my previous stable overclock unstable it seems, keep getting prime95 crashing / not responding after an hour. Anyone else seeing changed stability after this BIOS update ?


Hmm wondering if this could be because of the random change of bus speed to 100.5 mhz in version 1.60 that others have mentioned, going to try reducing that and see if it helps, otherwise I'm going back to 1.40. These flashes are so scary, I wish there was like a fallback firmware that could always reset to the original BIOS so we have some protection flashing updates


----------



## terferi

hey guys
Congrats on the new boards
I have minimal OC experience and I need a board with a legacy Pci
I have a ton of harddrives and external HD
I can't seem to find a better board than the fatality pro. Any recommendations on how it is going owners? Any advice? I will probably get sniper 16g 1866 and a 3570k with gtx 670. Thanks guys for any info


----------



## jonashendrickx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *terferi*
> 
> hey guys
> Congrats on the new boards
> I have minimal OC experience and I need a board with a legacy Pci
> I have a ton of harddrives and external HD
> I can't seem to find a better board than the fatality pro. Any recommendations on how it is going owners? Any advice? I will probably get sniper 16g 1866 and a 3570k with gtx 670. Thanks guys for any info


I would always suggest sticking to the official memory being slightly cheaper so my VTT can stick to a reasonable low amount.

http://tweakers.net/pricewatch/cat/47/moederborden.html

it's in dutch but the filters should be fairly easy to use. The best motherboard search engine on the internet.

http://tweakers.net/pricewatch/308216/gigabyte-ga-z77x-ud5h-(rev-10).html

Also fairly good...

Why legacy pci ? It's old.

I suggest going with the Fatal1ty Pro anyway. or Go with the gigabyte one. Which might be best choice for overclocking.

http://www.anandtech.com/show/5842/asrock-fatal1ty-z77-professional-review-ide-and-floppy-on-z77/4
Ripple looks good. I think it's best on Gigabyte one. But the ASRock will be fine if you decide to go with that one.


----------



## jonashendrickx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zerocraft*
> 
> Hmm wondering if this could be because of the random change of bus speed to 100.5 mhz in version 1.60 that others have mentioned, going to try reducing that and see if it helps, otherwise I'm going back to 1.40. These flashes are so scary, I wish there was like a fallback firmware that could always reset to the original BIOS so we have some protection flashing updates


But BCLK to 99.9 or 100.1 manually and it will be fixed. 100 gives 100.5


----------



## jonashendrickx

How do I fix idle BSODs 0x124 quickly ?

Is it vcore or cpu pll voltage???

Which LLC is the best ? I had LLC1 but switched to 5 again for now to see what my optimal voltages are...

I am now having 1.05v-1.38v with my current settings that's for a 2500k @4.5ghz

it feels little too much

my cpu pll voltage is 1.832v


----------



## punceh

0x124 is usually Vcore. does it bsod under load or while idle?


----------



## jonashendrickx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *punceh*
> 
> 0x124 is usually Vcore. does it bsod under load or while idle?


Well it is under idle always. Or something in between.

I have no clue how long I should prime test. Usually I do blend with 6144MB RAM for one hour- two hours.

I also don't like the 1.39v spikes currently during idle with LLC5... During load with prime95 i get a solid 1.352-1.368v


----------



## punceh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jonashendrickx*
> 
> Well it is under idle always. Or something in between.
> I have no clue how long I should prime test. Usually I do blend with 6144MB RAM for one hour- two hours.
> I also don't like the 1.39v spikes currently during idle with LLC5... During load with prime95 i get a solid 1.352-1.368v


i havent really used offset myself, so i dont really know that well how it works.. but what if you try to set it to manual?


----------



## ElevenEleven

I have an ASRock Extreme 4 z77 motherboard, paired with a Core i7 2600K. No problems so far.

Initially, I put 2 sticks of Samsung 30nm ultra low profile RAM for the total of 8GB and was able to overclock it to 2133MHz 10-11-11-28-1T fully stable at 1.45V DRAM. I later added 2 more of the same sticks, and could not get all 4 to [almost] the same settings and remain stable under prime95 / MemTest (the in-Windows version) up to DRAM of 1.6V, although it was certainly stable enough for normal operations (but I did not want to take risks of having random unanticipated crashes).

I ended up going down to 1866MHz at 9-9-9-24-1T at 1.4V DRAM, which I later bumped to 1.45V just in case, although it was not necessary.

I wonder if I can still get a stable 2133MHz configuration with reasonable timings if I tweak some other voltages. So far, tweaking VTT voltage was not helpful (up to VTT of 1.113V), and in some cases even increased the instability. My CPU voltage is -0.15V offset, although reducing the offset a bit did not help too much.

I have the maximum turbo boost (per core) set to 4.2GHz at Voffset -0.15V.

Definitely interested in tweaking my system more to see if I can get more performance without increasing power consumption and temperatures much if at all. If anyone has any recommendations, I'd appreciate them. I was looking into updating my motherboard BIOS, but it appears some people have trouble with the most recent versions, so I'm holding off for now.


----------



## semlethe3rd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElevenEleven*
> 
> I have an ASRock Extreme 4 z77 motherboard, paired with a Core i7 2600K. No problems so far.
> Initially, I put 2 sticks of Samsung 30nm ultra low profile RAM for the total of 8GB and was able to overclock it to 2133MHz 10-11-11-28-1T fully stable at 1.45V DRAM. I later added 2 more of the same sticks, and could not get all 4 to [almost] the same settings and remain stable under prime95 / MemTest (the in-Windows version) up to DRAM of 1.6V, although it was certainly stable enough for normal operations (but I did not want to take risks of having random unanticipated crashes).
> I ended up going down to 1866MHz at 9-9-9-24-1T at 1.4V DRAM, which I later bumped to 1.45V just in case, although it was not necessary.
> I wonder if I can still get a stable 2133MHz configuration with reasonable timings if I tweak some other voltages. So far, tweaking VTT voltage was not helpful (up to VTT of 1.113V), and in some cases even increased the instability. My CPU voltage is -0.15V offset, although reducing the offset a bit did not help too much.
> I have the maximum turbo boost (per core) set to 4.2GHz at Voffset -0.15V.
> Definitely interested in tweaking my system more to see if I can get more performance without increasing power consumption and temperatures much if at all. If anyone has any recommendations, I'd appreciate them. I was looking into updating my motherboard BIOS, but it appears some people have trouble with the most recent versions, so I'm holding off for now.


Try increasing VCCSA to stabilize your memory overclock.


----------



## zerocraft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jonashendrickx*
> 
> But BCLK to 99.9 or 100.1 manually and it will be fixed. 100 gives 100.5


Yup that was it, I decided to try it before flashing back to 1.40 and I am stable again. In fact I was able to lower my vcore a bit going up to level1 LLC, ran prime 8 hrs no problem. Hopefully next update fixes the bclk mess.


----------



## Erakith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zerocraft*
> 
> Yup that was it, I decided to try it before flashing back to 1.40 and I am stable again. In fact I was able to lower my vcore a bit going up to level1 LLC, ran prime 8 hrs no problem. Hopefully next update fixes the bclk mess.


Turn off Speed Spectrum to REALLY fix this error. Changing the BCLK should never be done, really, unless you're super fantastic.


----------



## zerocraft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erakith*
> 
> Turn off Speed Spectrum to REALLY fix this error. Changing the BCLK should never be done, really, unless you're super fantastic.


Turning off spread spectrum is literally the first thing I do when overclocking


----------



## Erakith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zerocraft*
> 
> Turning off spread spectrum is literally the first thing I do when overclocking


Hmm, then it's just weird that CPU-Z was recording off of 100.0 BCLK frequency when set to 100.


----------



## ElevenEleven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *semlethe3rd*
> 
> Try increasing VCCSA to stabilize your memory overclock.


Would that be safe? I've read that it's better not to touch it...


----------



## zerocraft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erakith*
> 
> Hmm, then it's just weird that CPU-Z was recording off of 100.0 BCLK frequency when set to 100.


Yup definitely a bug in the bios, everyone reporting 1.60 here seems to have it
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElevenEleven*
> 
> Would that be safe? I've read that it's better not to touch it...


I just tried it, seems to help, I had some memory based BSOD errors too, QPI/VTT has never helped me in those, increased the VCCSA by 1 step and I think things are stable now. Prime running for 2 hrs, only ran 10 minutes before BSODing my last try.


----------



## Type-R

Hello!!

This memory is good for the z77 extreme4??

http://www.microcenter.com/single_product_results.phtml?product_id=0360527

Thanks


----------



## Struzzin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Type-R*
> 
> Hello!!
> This memory is good for the z77 extreme4??
> http://www.microcenter.com/single_product_results.phtml?product_id=0360527
> Thanks


Yes that memory would work fine.

Also I stayed at 1.40 because a few people I know told me 1.60 was doing some stuff like people are saying.


----------



## chino1974

Guys can anyone walk me through what settings I should use to get my 2500k to 4.8 on my Z77 Pro 3 ? I would really apreciate any help that can be given. I know the chip can handle it smoothly all day long because I had it at 4.8 with the vcore at 1.32 on a Gigabyte Z68MA-D2H-B3 board. My rig is also very well water cooled so heat is not a worry yet either.


----------



## hpower1

I could use some help, don't think I am doing anything wrong, I also had a friend help me. I can't get a graphics card to work at all on my z77 extreme6. It has been really frustrating.

I have z77 extreme6, and a 3770k, PSU is SeaSonic X Series X650

Tried radeon 6870 in both pci-e slots, I even tried a second, separate power supply. I then tried a gtx something (borrowed from my friend), and nothing, in either slot, with either power source. I even tried different cables.

Anyone have any thoughts? Windows 7 x64 sees nothing. Installing drivers from the cd and downloading off the net do nothing. Scan for new hardware, nothing. Disabled the HD4000 graphics, nothing.

Even the system browser in the bios shows the slots as being empty.

Thoughts??? I don't know what else to try. I kinda doubt both pci-e slots on the MB are bad.


----------



## ElevenEleven

Probably an obvious question that you have already considered, but is your default video output in the BIOS set to PCIE or integrated graphics? It could be trying to boot using the latter, in which case I'd plug in your monitor into the integrated graphics port on your motherboard, change the settings to PCIE, and restart with the monitor plugged into your discrete GPU.

Otherwise, are you plugging in more than one monitor to your card? Anything like a projector? Try with only one output device for the start.


----------



## hpower1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElevenEleven*
> 
> Probably an obvious question that you have already considered, but is your default video output in the BIOS set to PCIE or integrated graphics? It could be trying to boot using the latter, in which case I'd plug in your monitor into the integrated graphics port on your motherboard, change the settings to PCIE, and restart with the monitor plugged into your discrete GPU.
> Otherwise, are you plugging in more than one monitor to your card? Anything like a projector? Try with only one output device for the start.


I have tried all 3 settings, onboard, pci-e and pci. Yeah, I had the cord plugged into the graphics card.

Only 1 monitor, via dvi cable.

I did what I have always done when installing a graphics card. Power down, insert card, plug in monitor to card, power on. Always good to go. Not this time.


----------



## Piospi

http://www.asrock.com/mb/photo/IO/Z77%20Extreme4%28m%29.jpg

Where are the USB 3.0 ports from Intel? On the left (blue) or right (blue)?
USB 2.0 (black) is Asmedia or Intel ?

I can't find the information in the manual :/


----------



## ElevenEleven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hpower1*
> 
> I have tried all 3 settings, onboard, pci-e and pci. Yeah, I had the cord plugged into the graphics card.
> Only 1 monitor, via dvi cable.
> I did what I have always done when installing a graphics card. Power down, insert card, plug in monitor to card, power on. Always good to go. Not this time.


Does the card get any power? Do you see its fans spin? If it doesn't get anything, it's a possibility that the PCIE controller has something wrong with it, or the slots themselves... If the card seems to work but does not output any image, reasoning could be less obvious. Also, which monitor are you using? "Regular" or one of those Korean monitors without a PCB?

P.S.: bad PCIE cables/connectors on the power supply? Or did the PSU work just fine before this new build?


----------



## jonashendrickx

can my thread be added to the first post ?

http://www.overclock.net/t/1262302/asrock-z77-24-7-club

This is a 24/7 overclocker club for our motherboard with a spreadsheet. This is meant for the stable overclocker templates.

So we can see what settings others are using...


----------



## conwa

Right (Its in your manual for sure!)


----------



## Erakith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hpower1*
> 
> I could use some help, don't think I am doing anything wrong, I also had a friend help me. I can't get a graphics card to work at all on my z77 extreme6. It has been really frustrating.
> I have z77 extreme6, and a 3770k, PSU is SeaSonic X Series X650
> Tried radeon 6870 in both pci-e slots, I even tried a second, separate power supply. I then tried a gtx something (borrowed from my friend), and nothing, in either slot, with either power source. I even tried different cables.
> Anyone have any thoughts? Windows 7 x64 sees nothing. Installing drivers from the cd and downloading off the net do nothing. Scan for new hardware, nothing. Disabled the HD4000 graphics, nothing.
> Even the system browser in the bios shows the slots as being empty.
> Thoughts??? I don't know what else to try. I kinda doubt both pci-e slots on the MB are bad.


This was addressed a while back, updating BIOS fixed it for a guy with the same issue.


----------



## hpower1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElevenEleven*
> 
> Does the card get any power? Do you see its fans spin? If it doesn't get anything, it's a possibility that the PCIE controller has something wrong with it, or the slots themselves... If the card seems to work but does not output any image, reasoning could be less obvious. Also, which monitor are you using? "Regular" or one of those Korean monitors without a PCB?
> P.S.: bad PCIE cables/connectors on the power supply? Or did the PSU work just fine before this new build?


Card seems to have power, fan spins a low speed on boot and in windows. Its a dell monitor, higher end 19inch.

cables should be fine, its a new PSU. But in case, I also tried my friends PSU with his cables. No dice.


----------



## hpower1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erakith*
> 
> This was addressed a while back, updating BIOS fixed it for a guy with the same issue.


to what, I'm on 1.50, isn't that the newest? Should I re-flash 1.50, or do 1.40 then 1.50 again?

PS, thanks to all for the help.

And to anyone in military, past or present, Thank You!


----------



## hpower1

I think i got it. cleared cmos, reverted back to bios 1.40. card works.

trying to update now to 1.50


----------



## hpower1

yesss, got it.


----------



## Erakith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hpower1*
> 
> yesss, got it.


Awesome! Glad it helped.


----------



## malikq86

im sticking with 1.4 Bios for now..i think...


----------



## hpower1

i was able to update back to 1.50, no issues.

I even restored my settings I saved from before when I overclocked. All is good.


----------



## conwa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chino1974*
> 
> Guys can anyone walk me through what settings I should use to get my 2500k to 4.8 on my Z77 Pro 3 ? I would really apreciate any help that can be given. I know the chip can handle it smoothly all day long because I had it at 4.8 with the vcore at 1.32 on a Gigabyte Z68MA-D2H-B3 board. My rig is also very well water cooled so heat is not a worry yet either.


Just put multiplier on 48 and use the offset mode.
Start at +0.05 and work your way up till it boots. When it boots at +0.05 try minus offset.
When it boots run a IBT (intel burn test) for 1 hour on high.
When it fails turn offset up a notch.
I dont know what kind of WC setup you have so watch your temps anyway.
Turn off spread spectrum and leave rest on auto for now.
Put LLC on lvl 2 or 3 for now.

post your results so i can help u again.


----------



## yutzybrian

Z77 Fata1ty Pro (mainly got the Fata1ty version to go with the color scheme of my computer







)


----------



## Slayem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yutzybrian*
> 
> Z77 Fata1ty Pro (mainly got the Fata1ty version to go with the color scheme of my computer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Hoboy! Merry christmass! haha, gonna be a sick build! I have that same APC backup, i love it!


----------



## conwa

Suicide run without effort, im aiming for 5.5 but its not booting for now.
Im still at 1.488v where is the safe limit? Really 1.5v or is that for 24/7?

2500K 5.4ghz:


----------



## yswai1986

Hi all,

I just assembled my Asrock Z77 Extreme 4 system (i5 3570k), everything runs fine, but i noticed that my casing hdd activity LED is not functioning, and there is an obvious ticking sound when POST, seems like its more frequent when posting, but less frequent in windows, is this normal? I've also plugged in the casing speaker to the motherboard speaker, is this the problem?

Thanks.


----------



## xPhoto

Hi, i have a question for Asrock Z77 Extreme 4 owners.

If I use the integrated Ivy Bridge GPU and additional standard PCIx GPU can I connect 4 monitors (2 on MB connectors (DVI+VGA) and 2 on PCIx Graphics Card connectors(DVI+VGA)) and have all four working together in same time in extended mode?


----------



## Kitarist

So are you guys satisfied with the mobo?


----------



## punceh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xPhoto*
> 
> Hi, i have a question for Asrock Z77 Extreme 4 owners.
> If I use the integrated Ivy Bridge GPU and additional standard PCIx GPU can I connect 4 monitors (2 on MB connectors (DVI+VGA) and 2 on PCIx Graphics Card connectors(DVI+VGA)) and have all four working together in same time in extended mode?


i could put 1 monitor on the gpu and 1 in the motherboard slots and get it working like that, but i dont know how it will react with 4..


----------



## chino1974

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *conwa*
> 
> Just put multiplier on 48 and use the offset mode.
> Start at +0.05 and work your way up till it boots. When it boots at +0.05 try minus offset.
> When it boots run a IBT (intel burn test) for 1 hour on high.
> When it fails turn offset up a notch.
> I dont know what kind of WC setup you have so watch your temps anyway.
> Turn off spread spectrum and leave rest on auto for now.
> Put LLC on lvl 2 or 3 for now.
> post your results so i can help u again.


Thank You very much. I will definitely be posting my results as soon as I can. I hope you don't mind but if I have anymore questions I'll try pming you for advice.


----------



## iamjon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yswai1986*
> 
> Hi all,
> I just assembled my Asrock Z77 Extreme 4 system (i5 3570k), everything runs fine, but i noticed that my casing hdd activity LED is not functioning, and there is an obvious ticking sound when POST, seems like its more frequent when posting, but less frequent in windows, is this normal? I've also plugged in the casing speaker to the motherboard speaker, is this the problem?
> Thanks.


Have you checked you connected the HDD LED the right way round? LED's only work with correct polarity, shouldn't of done any harm if wrong just swap it round.

Not sure about the clicking sound could be speaker, HDD or Dodgy / obstructed fan try unplugging stuff till it goes away. Haven't bothered connecting a motherboard/case speaker in a long time, normally just used for post diagnostics but the extreme 4 has debug LED so it's pretty pointless.


----------



## terferi

Hey guys,

Just purchased my fatality professional. I have never flashed bios from a usb card. Do you think I will be okay to install windows then update it first thing? Should I use the driver on the cd? I got gskill ripjaws x and a i5-3570k. Is there anything that might be tricky that I should watch out for? Thanks. I won't overclock till I have stable and everything running.'

Matt


----------



## chino1974

Hey guys what do you all think of the Lucid Virtu MVP app that comes with these boards? Has anyone tried them out is it worth installing or not?


----------



## ElevenEleven

I had it running for a while and it kept interfering with me trying to run certain programs. For example, I would start an executable application, and the program would not open. Nothing. No service shown running in the list of active processes/programs. I'm not sure if it's due to a program that comes packaged with Lucid software (can't recall the name, as I uninstalled everything related to Lucid), runs at start up, and shuts down any programs it deems unauthorized / properly certified, as killing that process did not help with starting programs, but actually exiting Lucid control panel did. I ended up uninstalling Lucid because of the amount of annoyance this issue caused.

If you decide to install Lucid anyway, install the latest version from ASRock website. The version I had from a software CD which came with my motherboard had an older version which had trouble activating after installation.


----------



## chino1974

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElevenEleven*
> 
> I had it running for a while and it kept interfering with me trying to run certain programs. For example, I would start an executable application, and the program would not open. Nothing. No service shown running in the list of active processes/programs. I'm not sure if it's due to a program that comes packaged with Lucid software (can't recall the name, as I uninstalled everything related to Lucid), runs at start up, and shuts down any programs it deems unauthorized / properly certified, as killing that process did not help with starting programs, but actually exiting Lucid control panel did. I ended up uninstalling Lucid because of the amount of annoyance this issue caused.
> If you decide to install Lucid anyway, install the latest version from ASRock website. The version I had from a software CD which came with my motherboard had an older version which had trouble activating after installation.


Dude! I was asking because I was having the same issues. I installed it and tried running it yesterday. Once I got it running I would try to get 3DMARK 11 started to see if there was any difference with it running and it wouldn't let it run. 3DMARK would just try to start up and sty there stuck. I would go into task manager and it would show all my cores at 100% load with no programs or processes running. It also did it with Heaven. Only thing I could do to get my os running right again was doing a hard restart and I also couldn't get it to activate. I ended up reinstalling my whole o.s. actually doing it as we speak and am definitely not reinstalling lucid now that I see someone else was having the same issues I did. Thanks for the reply.


----------



## hpower1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kitarist*
> 
> So are you guys satisfied with the mobo?


I have z77 extreme6, and love it. Glad I bought it.


----------



## hpower1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *terferi*
> 
> Hey guys,
> Just purchased my fatality professional. I have never flashed bios from a usb card. Do you think I will be okay to install windows then update it first thing? Should I use the driver on the cd? I got gskill ripjaws x and a i5-3570k. Is there anything that might be tricky that I should watch out for? Thanks. I won't overclock till I have stable and everything running.'
> Matt


I was messing with mine to try from usb (see posts above when I had trouble with my graphics card). I updated mine through windows.

I updated from 1.xx (stock), to 1.40, then to 1.50, back to 1.40 to get my graphics card, then to 1.50 again. All within windows 7. Never had any issues.

From my experience though, I will always do backups before bios flash, and from now on, I may try it twice, just in case.


----------



## aar0nsky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *terferi*
> 
> Hey guys,
> Just purchased my fatality professional. I have never flashed bios from a usb card. Do you think I will be okay to install windows then update it first thing? Should I use the driver on the cd? I got gskill ripjaws x and a i5-3570k. Is there anything that might be tricky that I should watch out for? Thanks. I won't overclock till I have stable and everything running.'
> Matt


Use the initial drivers that came with the motherboard. The drivers will need to be updated but to get windows installed, and updated, use the drivers that are on the cd. After you have all your drivers updated and windows updated, you should research how to flash your bios. The guide in my signature shows how to make a bootable usb drive and flash your bios.(it is for nvidia bios on a video card but it is the same concept using a motherboard bios).


----------



## Erakith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aar0nsky*
> 
> Use the initial drivers that came with the motherboard. The drivers will need to be updated but to get windows installed, and updated, use the drivers that are on the cd. After you have all your drivers updated and windows updated, you should research how to flash your bios. The guide in my signature shows how to make a bootable usb drive and flash your bios.(it is for nvidia bios on a video card but it is the same concept using a motherboard bios).


To be honest, the flash drive no longer needs to be bootable with UEFI.

Bootable drives are for DOS BIOS flashing.

If you load UEFI, there's an instant flash option. You choose the drive that has the file on it, and it'll find + load it.

There are 3 options when you go to download BIOS from the ASRock site: DOS, Instant Flash, and Windows.

Just make sure you choose the instant flash one.

I know this doesn't help you directly, aar0nsky, but I quoted your post as a followon point.


----------



## ElevenEleven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *semlethe3rd*
> 
> Try increasing VCCSA to stabilize your memory overclock.


Ok, I've increased VCCSA by 1 step as well, and my RAM is now stable with 4 sticks at 2133MHz 11-11-11-28-1T at 1.55V (might be even lower - have yet to test). So my question is, should I be watching out for some other instabilities now or temperature increases? I'm not quite clear on how safe raising VCCSA is, as everywhere I've looked, it's recommended to leave it at its default value of 0.925V.

I could go back to 1866MHz 9-9-9-24-1T at 1.4V and be safe at default VCCSA...


----------



## zerocraft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElevenEleven*
> 
> Ok, I've increased VCCSA by 1 step as well, and my RAM is now stable with 4 sticks at 2133MHz 11-11-11-28-1T at 1.55V (might be even lower - have yet to test). So my question is, should I be watching out for some other instabilities now or temperature increases? I'm not quite clear on how safe raising VCCSA is, as everywhere I've looked, it's recommended to leave it at its default value of 0.925V.
> I could go back to 1866MHz 9-9-9-24-1T at 1.4V and be safe at default VCCSA...


I saw no temp increase, then I decreased my vcore by .010v, below my previous stable vcore. Initially I thought this was stable again because it ran prime for a good 2 hours, but 9 hours later my prime crashed.


----------



## Erakith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElevenEleven*
> 
> Ok, I've increased VCCSA by 1 step as well, and my RAM is now stable with 4 sticks at 2133MHz 11-11-11-28-1T at 1.55V (might be even lower - have yet to test). So my question is, should I be watching out for some other instabilities now or temperature increases? I'm not quite clear on how safe raising VCCSA is, as everywhere I've looked, it's recommended to leave it at its default value of 0.925V.
> I could go back to 1866MHz 9-9-9-24-1T at 1.4V and be safe at default VCCSA...


It's really up to you, but I've always stuck to the "don't touch VCCSA voltage" rule. I know how to overclock but I'm not confident enough messing with settings that aren't meant to be touched.


----------



## punceh

i have been overclocking my ram a bit and i could only get it stableif i bumped VCCSA one notch aswell, i dont suspect it can be much of an issue though...


----------



## aar0nsky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erakith*
> 
> To be honest, the flash drive no longer needs to be bootable with UEFI.
> Bootable drives are for DOS BIOS flashing.
> If you load UEFI, there's an instant flash option. You choose the drive that has the file on it, and it'll find + load it.
> There are 3 options when you go to download BIOS from the ASRock site: DOS, Instant Flash, and Windows.
> Just make sure you choose the instant flash one.
> I know this doesn't help you directly, aar0nsky, but I quoted your post as a followon point.


I appreciate the different methods being used by different people. The only real reason I am stressing the DOS flashing is in case anyone else experiences the bios freezing that I was experiencing with bios versions previous to 1.40 and on 1.60. I am currently using 1.50 since I started freezing in the bios with 1.60. It scares me when stuff like that happens especially if I am in the middle of an instant flash and it happens.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *punceh*
> 
> i have been overclocking my ram a bit and i could only get it stableif i bumped VCCSA one notch aswell, i dont suspect it can be much of an issue though...


Punceh, quick question are you overclocking to XMP speeds or beyond? My ram has only one XMP setting and it is for 1600MHz and looser timings obviously @ the same voltage(1.65). Stock speed is 1333MHz.

Pretty much I am asking if your using an XMP preset setting for your ram or just overclocking it on your own. I have not ventured that far into my ram since I thought 1600MHz was enough seeing as my timings are at 7-8-7-20 at that speed.


----------



## punceh

just overclocking on my own, the ram runs standard [email protected] it isnt really known for being good overclocking ram and it wont boot 2000mhz upto 12-12-12/1.65V so i figured id stick to 1866 and get he timings as low as possible([email protected]). any possible overclock became unstable without bumping VCCSA one notch though.


----------



## Erakith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aar0nsky*
> 
> I appreciate the different methods being used by different people. The only real reason I am stressing the DOS flashing is in case anyone else experiences the bios freezing that I was experiencing with bios versions previous to 1.40 and on 1.60. I am currently using 1.50 since I started freezing in the bios with 1.60. It scares me when stuff like that happens especially if I am in the middle of an instant flash and it happens.


Understood; that does sound terrifying. I think I'd be shaking waiting for it to be done if that was happening to me.

Currently sitting @ 4.5ghz, max temp 80C after 12hours in Prime on my entry-level AIO "Water cooler"









Offset +0.035
LLC Level 3
PLL 1.5
VTT 0.955
Everything else is auto.
RAM is 1.550, as I was getting RAM-based BSODs that upping the voltage slightly fixed and made it stable.


----------



## zerocraft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *punceh*
> 
> just overclocking on my own, the ram runs standard [email protected] it isnt really known for being good overclocking ram and it wont boot 2000mhz upto 12-12-12/1.65V so i figured id stick to 1866 and get he timings as low as possible([email protected]). any possible overclock became unstable without bumping VCCSA one notch though.


Yeah I have no luck with bumping VTT on these chips, even if I am getting one of the known QPI/VTT BSODs, there is no difference compared to stock VTT. However bumping up VCCSA gives the initial stability, though I have still seen crashes with it past 3-4 hour prime95 runs


----------



## punceh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zerocraft*
> 
> Yeah I have no luck with bumping VTT on these chips, even if I am getting one of the known QPI/VTT BSODs, there is no difference compared to stock VTT. However bumping up VCCSA gives the initial stability, though I have still seen crashes with it past 3-4 hour prime95 runs


oh







i guess i have to test that aswell than







i ran memtest86+ for 9 hours over the night without any errors so i figured it was fine...


----------



## zerocraft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *punceh*
> 
> oh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i guess i have to test that aswell than
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i ran memtest86+ for 9 hours over the night without any errors so i figured it was fine...


Yeah I don't know if memtest puts enough stress on the memory controller, which is what that higher VCCSA vid is affecting.


----------



## Mitch311

Hi, I am looking at the Extreme4 M board for a new build and have a question. Is it possible to use this board with no fans connected to it? I ask this because this will be my first water-cooled build and I want to run all the fans off a fan controller to minimise noise.


----------



## Erakith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zerocraft*
> 
> Yeah I have no luck with bumping VTT on these chips, even if I am getting one of the known QPI/VTT BSODs, there is no difference compared to stock VTT. However bumping up VCCSA gives the initial stability, though I have still seen crashes with it past 3-4 hour prime95 runs


I actually had luck bringing VTT DOWN. I'm currently at 0.955v and am rock solid.


----------



## punceh

i had VCCIO and VCCSA all mixed up







anyway after setting my VCCSA back to 0.925, and my VTT up to 1.1 it still booted fine, odd that VCCSA actually provides that stability aswell








gotto run prime tonight to check how everything is holding up like this


----------



## aar0nsky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mitch311*
> 
> Hi, I am looking at the Extreme4 M board for a new build and have a question. Is it possible to use this board with no fans connected to it? I ask this because this will be my first water-cooled build and I want to run all the fans off a fan controller to minimise noise.


There is no need to run fans off of the mobo unless you want to monitor fan speed.(or control it via software)


----------



## HellionGR

Hello everyone.
Asrock z77 owner here.
So far good impressions though overclocking with this motherboard looks challenging
Currently sitting ,8h blend 27.7ver prime stable, at 4520 (45*100,5) with per core overclocking.Everything disabled except manualy set voltages.Prolimatech Megahelms double fan cooling.
1.26 Vcore
0,925 VCCSA
1,025 Vtt
1.5 Vdimm
PLL overvoltage disabled
VPL 1.603
Rest all disabled (C states Power etc)
The weird thing now i got some Vengeance Black 2x4GB CMZ8GX3M2A1600C9 sticks.Everything works fine at 1600 9-9-9-1t doesnt like lower cl settings though doesnt even post at c8 c7.On my old combo i7 920 do DFI motherboard x58 they worked at 7-8-7-7-1t at 1600
Now what is really curious when i set 1:9 divider 1800 or 1866 .and memory timings on auto it is set at 9-11-11-28-1t
There i get memtest error in windows like after some time.But im 250 passes stable in memtest x86 v4.2 :O (over 5 hours)
I also am stable 32 mb superpi but fail linx with intel FFT AVX extension on a 6.5+ mbyte over hour run after the hour mark or so.
So i guessed it was something to do with VTT VCCA stability or ven VPLL Also Vdimm didnt help obviously.
The only thing that gave me a little more stability was pll overvoltage enable but stll no clear linx run.
I only got once 101 error bluescreen.All other tries it just failed to complete.
The only thing i didnt try is mess with the PLANE settings and add lot more vcore 1.27+
Any thoughts???

Also one more thing anyone tried playing battlefield 3 with overclocking.I noticed difference with per core or aLL core overclocking in stuttering confirmed by the in game diagram analysis with hyperthreading enabled of course.Seems like turbo was messing things up on all core overclock.


----------



## terferi

my new stuff


----------



## tbris84

Unrelated question. I have a Seagate GoFlex USB3.0 External HDD...whenever I reboot I have to unplug it and replug it back in for it to show back up. Any idea why?


----------



## conwa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tbris84*
> 
> Unrelated question. I have a Seagate GoFlex USB3.0 External HDD...whenever I reboot I have to unplug it and replug it back in for it to show back up. Any idea why?


Wrong port?


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *terferi*
> 
> my new stuff


haha first thing I noticed was the cat.


----------



## Kitarist

You guys should stop posting those nice pics as it just makes me want to a buy new rig even more!!!


----------



## HellionGR

1.275 fixed it so far.Linx stable.Gaming now.Temperatures at air are scary now hitted 104oC max.IHS removal is flirting with me


----------



## Erakith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HellionGR*
> 
> 1.275 fixed it so far.Linx stable.Gaming now.Temperatures at air are scary now hitted 104oC max.IHS removal is flirting with me


That is a scary temp. I hit 90C on my 4.7 overclock and decided to turn it down. Wayyyyyyyyyyyy too high for me.


----------



## aar0nsky

If anyone plays video games add me to steam my name is aar0n. Also pm me if you want to chill in ventrilo.


----------



## malikq86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aar0nsky*
> 
> If anyone plays video games add me to steam my name is aar0n. Also pm me if you want to chill in ventrilo.


PM Sent about GW2 + Vent.


----------



## tbris84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *conwa*
> 
> Wrong port?


Wrong USB port? It's a rear USB3.0 port.


----------



## terferi

I got my setup running. No over clock yet since I'm beginner. But I am using core temp and cores 1,2,4 run about 27 to 30 Celsius. But core 3 rums at about 18 Celsius. Anyone know why?


----------



## punceh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tbris84*
> 
> Wrong USB port? It's a rear USB3.0 port.


did you put it in the top usb3.0 ports or the bottom usb3.0 ports? the top ones are controlled by the Asmedia controller, maybe that gives issues on boot?


----------



## Piospi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *punceh*
> 
> did you put it in the top usb3.0 ports or the bottom usb3.0 ports? the top ones are controlled by the Asmedia controller, maybe that gives issues on boot?


On the left do not work, is this normal ? This ports are from Asmedia ?

http://www.asrock.com/mb/photo/IO/Z77%20Extreme4%28m%29.jpg


----------



## punceh

well they are the ports controlled by the asmedia controller thing, theoretically it should just work but i wouldnt be surprised if it didnt.. try putting the on the blue ports on the right..


----------



## PowerK

Hi folks.

Count me in!









I'm using AsRock Fatality Z77 Professional.
3770K @ 4.5 with 4 x G.SKILL ARES 2133MHz (16GB) (1.65V)

Offset mode = +0.050V
Load-line calibration = Auto (Level 5 which is the lowest/mildest)
All power management options are at default (enabled) (C1E, C3/C6 etc)
I have not touched PLL nor VCCSA etc. (Pretty much all these are at default).
Under Prime95 and LinX load, CPU-Z reports 1.200V
This passed 20 passes of LinX and 10 hours of Prime95

Anyway, is there anything I should touch to lower temps ? Any recommendations ? (I cannot lower VID / offset value anymore).

Also, I'm running the G.SKILL memory at 2133MHz @ 1.65V with 9-11-10-28 2T timings (this is their official rated speed for this model)
Specs here : http://www.gskill.com/products.php?index=489
Not sure if AsRock mobo and 3770K would run them at 1T instead of 2T. Anyone here successfully running these G.SKILL memory at 1T ?


----------



## Mitch311

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aar0nsky*
> 
> There is no need to run fans off of the mobo unless you want to monitor fan speed.(or control it via software)


Ok thanks, its just I always thought that the CPU fan needed a connection or it would scream at you unless disabled in the bios. I just wanted to check that this could be done, I'm pleading ignorance if this is a standard option on all motherboards.
Looking at the manual for these settings, is it the 'over temperature protection' setting that i disable if I'm not using the cpu fan header?


----------



## useport80

hey all,
count me in the club.







i recently built an asrock z77 pro3 with a 2500k but i have weird random lockups. everything is brand new, running completely stock, with a clean win7 64bit install. im running an evga gtx 560 with the latest drivers.

i was just simply walking around in diablo 3 and it randomly locked up after 2 hours of play. win7 didn't give me any bug check or dump file to look at, so i have no idea what it could be. i did update the realtek sound drivers to the latest ones from the realtek website.

i've run prime95 for days without issues so i dont think its memory related. i've run msi kombuster's test to check gpu temps during high load and everything seems fine there.

just wanted to ask if any1 has had weird anomalies with these boards.

here are the specs:

PCPartPicker part list: http://pcpartpicker.com/p/9cO8
Price breakdown by merchant: http://pcpartpicker.com/p/9cO8/by_merchant/
Benchmarks: http://pcpartpicker.com/p/9cO8/benchmarks/

CPU: Intel Core i5-2500K 3.3GHz Quad-Core Processor ($199.99 @ NCIX US)
Motherboard: ASRock Z77 Pro3 ATX LGA1155 Motherboard ($117.55 @ Newegg)
Memory: Corsair Vengeance 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR3-1600 Memory ($44.79 @ NCIX US)
Hard Drive: Western Digital Scorpio Blue 250GB 2.5" 5400RPM Internal Hard Drive ($71.99 @ Mac Mall)
Video Card: EVGA GeForce GTX 560 1GB Video Card ($176.97 @ Newegg)
Case: Cooler Master HAF 912 ATX Mid Tower Case ($52.99 @ SuperBiiz)
Power Supply: Corsair 600W ATX12V Power Supply ($77.99 @ Microcenter)
Optical Drive: Asus DRW-24B1ST/BLK/B/AS DVD/CD Writer ($17.99 @ Newegg)


----------



## aar0nsky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mitch311*
> 
> Ok thanks, its just I always thought that the CPU fan needed a connection or it would scream at you unless disabled in the bios. I just wanted to check that this could be done, I'm pleading ignorance if this is a standard option on all motherboards.
> Looking at the manual for these settings, is it the 'over temperature protection' setting that i disable if I'm not using the cpu fan header?


As far as I am aware you do not have to disable anything in the bios to do this. I am running a fanless setup(I use a water block) and I did not disable anything. I have not gotten any codes or any beeps complaining about it.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *useport80*
> 
> hey all,
> count me in the club.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i recently built an asrock z77 pro3 with a 2500k but i have weird random lockups. everything is brand new, running completely stock, with a clean win7 64bit install. im running an evga gtx 560 with the latest drivers.
> i was just simply walking around in diablo 3 and it randomly locked up after 2 hours of play. win7 didn't give me any bug check or dump file to look at, so i have no idea what it could be. i did update the realtek sound drivers to the latest ones from the realtek website.
> i've run prime95 for days without issues so i dont think its memory related. i've run msi kombuster's test to check gpu temps during high load and everything seems fine there.
> just wanted to ask if any1 has had weird anomalies with these boards.
> here are the specs:
> PCPartPicker part list: http://pcpartpicker.com/p/9cO8
> Price breakdown by merchant: http://pcpartpicker.com/p/9cO8/by_merchant/
> Benchmarks: http://pcpartpicker.com/p/9cO8/benchmarks/
> CPU: Intel Core i5-2500K 3.3GHz Quad-Core Processor ($199.99 @ NCIX US)
> Motherboard: ASRock Z77 Pro3 ATX LGA1155 Motherboard ($117.55 @ Newegg)
> Memory: Corsair Vengeance 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR3-1600 Memory ($44.79 @ NCIX US)
> Hard Drive: Western Digital Scorpio Blue 250GB 2.5" 5400RPM Internal Hard Drive ($71.99 @ Mac Mall)
> Video Card: EVGA GeForce GTX 560 1GB Video Card ($176.97 @ Newegg)
> Case: Cooler Master HAF 912 ATX Mid Tower Case ($52.99 @ SuperBiiz)
> Power Supply: Corsair 600W ATX12V Power Supply ($77.99 @ Microcenter)
> Optical Drive: Asus DRW-24B1ST/BLK/B/AS DVD/CD Writer ($17.99 @ Newegg)


One thing to keep in mind. This is a brand new game that just came out. There will be problems, especially since you are using brand new hardware. New hardware+ new software + lack of widespread testing = problems.

The only way to tell if it is memory related is to download memtest86+. Burn it to a cd and boot off of that cd. Test your ram for about 24 hours if no errors you can rule out your ram. If your just locking up , not your video driver crashing and your not getting a bluescreen, it seems more a programming error with the game causing the problem not the hardware. This is all speculation based on how you used the term locked up. If you can describe how it locks up in more detail maybe I am missing something.


----------



## Kitarist

So it seems most people are happy with their Z77 series boards or somethin


----------



## chino1974

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *useport80*
> 
> hey all,
> count me in the club.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i recently built an asrock z77 pro3 with a 2500k but i have weird random lockups. everything is brand new, running completely stock, with a clean win7 64bit install. im running an evga gtx 560 with the latest drivers.
> i was just simply walking around in diablo 3 and it randomly locked up after 2 hours of play. win7 didn't give me any bug check or dump file to look at, so i have no idea what it could be. i did update the realtek sound drivers to the latest ones from the realtek website.
> i've run prime95 for days without issues so i dont think its memory related. i've run msi kombuster's test to check gpu temps during high load and everything seems fine there.
> just wanted to ask if any1 has had weird anomalies with these boards.
> here are the specs:
> PCPartPicker part list: http://pcpartpicker.com/p/9cO8
> Price breakdown by merchant: http://pcpartpicker.com/p/9cO8/by_merchant/
> Benchmarks: http://pcpartpicker.com/p/9cO8/benchmarks/
> CPU: Intel Core i5-2500K 3.3GHz Quad-Core Processor ($199.99 @ NCIX US)
> Motherboard: ASRock Z77 Pro3 ATX LGA1155 Motherboard ($117.55 @ Newegg)
> Memory: Corsair Vengeance 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR3-1600 Memory ($44.79 @ NCIX US)
> Hard Drive: Western Digital Scorpio Blue 250GB 2.5" 5400RPM Internal Hard Drive ($71.99 @ Mac Mall)
> Video Card: EVGA GeForce GTX 560 1GB Video Card ($176.97 @ Newegg)
> Case: Cooler Master HAF 912 ATX Mid Tower Case ($52.99 @ SuperBiiz)
> Power Supply: Corsair 600W ATX12V Power Supply ($77.99 @ Microcenter)
> Optical Drive: Asus DRW-24B1ST/BLK/B/AS DVD/CD Writer ($17.99 @ Newegg)


That's funny I have the same board and cpu as you do but with a hd 6870. And the same thing happens. I can run it as long as I want on intel burn test. I've also get good runs through 3dmark 11 and heaven. But every once in a while when I'm playing it restart on it's own. When it comes back on no bug checks or dump files like nothing ever happened. It's mostly with MW3


----------



## chino1974

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kitarist*
> 
> So it seems most people are happy with their Z77 series boards or somethin


I'm actually very happy with my Z77 Pro3. It runs so much better than the Z68 board I was previously using. Even with the few little bugs I've had to deal with still like it alot better.


----------



## ElevenEleven

I've also had a problem with random crashing while playing D3. Passed stability tests, all running smooth, no crazy overclock, but in D3, it will every once in a while lock up and I have to hold power button to restart =/ I really hope it's a D3 issue and not my system, but I can't be too sure


----------



## Erakith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chino1974*
> 
> That's funny I have the same board and cpu as you do but with a hd 6870. And the same thing happens. I can run it as long as I want on intel burn test. I've also get good runs through 3dmark 11 and heaven. But every once in a while when I'm playing it restart on it's own. When it comes back on no bug checks or dump files like nothing ever happened. It's mostly with MW3


It happened to me a few times too. I fixed it with a 0.005v bump.


----------



## useport80

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aar0nsky*
> 
> As far as I am aware you do not have to disable anything in the bios to do this. I am running a fanless setup(I use a water block) and I did not disable anything. I have not gotten any codes or any beeps complaining about it.
> One thing to keep in mind. This is a brand new game that just came out. There will be problems, especially since you are using brand new hardware. New hardware+ new software + lack of widespread testing = problems.
> The only way to tell if it is memory related is to download memtest86+. Burn it to a cd and boot off of that cd. Test your ram for about 24 hours if no errors you can rule out your ram. If your just locking up , not your video driver crashing and your not getting a bluescreen, it seems more a programming error with the game causing the problem not the hardware. This is all speculation based on how you used the term locked up. If you can describe how it locks up in more detail maybe I am missing something.


i bought the mobo this past saturday and ran memtest+ for a good 48 hours with the xmp1 settings @ 1600mhz without any problems it completed about 15-20 tests successfully. i've only played diablo3 once on this pc, i usually play games on my other computer that i built 2 months ago(p8z68 deluxe/gen3, 2600k, hd7970). i built this new computer just for internet and d3(when my friend comes over) aside from that i dont really use it for gaming. i'm running the latest bios for the asrock z77 pro3 as well. as for details with the hanging, the screen just freezes and the sound just repeats itself. just a short blurb repeated quickly. i then have to power off by holding the power button down. i wish there were some dump files or something i could look at to help me troubleshoot the issue, but when i looked for a dump or mini dump file, none existed. i also got a random pc reboot when installing some of the intel chipset software which was also weird. but those were my only two lockups thus far. i updated the realtek sound drivers just for the sake of doing so, im not sure if they were the problem or not.

this is my first time using an asrock board. i usually buy asus boards. i know the z77 pro3 isn't a high end board, but it doesn't need to be for internet, youtube, and watching streams.

i've run prime95, memtest+, dft for hard drive, msi kombuster, and gpu-z render test without any issues. it could be a diablo3 software issue, but that wouldn't explain the random reboot during the installation of some intel software. i think it was intel's srt or intel smart connect. since then i've disabled both in the bios since im not using them. i left the bios pretty plain jane in terms of voltages and tweaks. i disabled the builtin video, serial ports, smart connect, and srt.


----------



## malikq86

Hey guys,

I haven't overclocked yet...im a little scared..not sure what i am doing..

What is the safest/easiest overclock I can do on 3570k, if I leave everything on stock settings (volts)...expect for multiplier?


----------



## punceh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *useport80*
> 
> i bought the mobo this past saturday and ran memtest+ for a good 48 hours with the xmp1 settings @ 1600mhz without any problems it completed about 15-20 tests successfully. i've only played diablo3 once on this pc, i usually play games on my other computer that i built 2 months ago(p8z68 deluxe/gen3, 2600k, hd7970). i built this new computer just for internet and d3(when my friend comes over) aside from that i dont really use it for gaming. i'm running the latest bios for the asrock z77 pro3 as well. as for details with the hanging, the screen just freezes and the sound just repeats itself. just a short blurb repeated quickly. i then have to power off by holding the power button down. i wish there were some dump files or something i could look at to help me troubleshoot the issue, but when i looked for a dump or mini dump file, none existed. i also got a random pc reboot when installing some of the intel chipset software which was also weird. but those were my only two lockups thus far. i updated the realtek sound drivers just for the sake of doing so, im not sure if they were the problem or not.
> this is my first time using an asrock board. i usually buy asus boards. i know the z77 pro3 isn't a high end board, but it doesn't need to be for internet, youtube, and watching streams.
> i've run prime95, memtest+, dft for hard drive, msi kombuster, and gpu-z render test without any issues. it could be a diablo3 software issue, but that wouldn't explain the random reboot during the installation of some intel software. i think it was intel's srt or intel smart connect. since then i've disabled both in the bios since im not using them. i left the bios pretty plain jane in terms of voltages and tweaks. i disabled the builtin video, serial ports, smart connect, and srt.


try windows event viewer and figure out from there what kind of error it is? if its prime stable and memtest stable im guessing it could be either gfx driver related or sound driver related?


----------



## chino1974

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erakith*
> 
> It happened to me a few times too. I fixed it with a 0.005v bump.


Thanks for the heads up. I'll try giving it alil more voltage see what happens. But like I said even with the few little bugs I've had to deal with. I still love this board. One of the best boards I've used. I've used Asus,Gigabyte you name it I've tried it. But this ASRock really does ROCK!!!







I will definitely be using one on my upcoming Switch 810 build


----------



## Erakith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chino1974*
> 
> Thanks for the heads up. I'll try giving it alil more voltage see what happens. But like I said even with the few little bugs I've had to deal with. I still love this board. One of the best boards I've used. I've used Asus,Gigabyte you name it I've tried it. But this ASRock really does ROCK!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will definitely be using one on my upcoming Switch 810 build


It's possible you may need to change CPUPLL or VTT too.
I'm currently rockin' 4.5ghz at 1.5v pll, 0.955 vtt (both lower than stock), +0.035v.

As I increased clocks for testing, I had: vtt 1.06, pll 1.7, +0.210 for 4.7

It just takes some gentle playing around. Only change one setting at a time obviously ;p


----------



## useport80

yeah i looked in the event viewer in both the system and application logs, and it's clean. the only errors i have in the system event log are the two that are related to me holding the power button down and rebooting the machine after it's locked up.

yeah i thought it would've been video/sound related as well, thats why i started with updating the realtek sound drivers first. im running the latest nvidia drivers, which definitely could be a problem, but i'll let the video driver stay on for now while the community is testing with it. i figured the smallest change would be sound drivers.


----------



## aar0nsky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *useport80*
> 
> i disabled the builtin video, serial ports, smart connect, and srt.


Which options did you disable to disable builtin video? What bios are you running?


----------



## aar0nsky

Anyone seen eVGA UEFI bios? The sexiest thing I have ever seen.


----------



## useport80

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aar0nsky*
> 
> Which options did you disable to disable builtin video? What bios are you running?


im not at the pc right now, but i will be in about 30 mins. leaving work right now. i'll double check. i might've gotten the uefi screens mixed up between the asrock z77 and asus z68 boards.


----------



## malikq86

do i need to update the drivers for this mobo (released 3/8): http://www.asrock.com/mb/download.asp?Model=Z77%20Extreme4&o=Win764

Or are the ones that came on the installation CD fine...I am not sure which version my current drivers are...


----------



## btdvox

I'm rocking 4.6 stable with 1.27 volts and 1.88 CPU PLL.
Don't know why people are lowering CPU PLL, anything above 4GHZ should have 1.8 CPU PLL at least


----------



## useport80

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aar0nsky*
> 
> Which options did you disable to disable builtin video? What bios are you running?


1. i disabled the onboard gpu by disabling the "igpu multi monitor" setting. it's under Advanced\North Bridge configuration
2. im running bios P1.3

here is an imgur link to most of my bios configuration settings.


http://imgur.com/GShzV


take a look and see if i did anything wrong. i didnt change any of the stock/auto voltage settings, just minor stuff


----------



## useport80

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malikq86*
> 
> do i need to update the drivers for this mobo (released 3/8): http://www.asrock.com/mb/download.asp?Model=Z77%20Extreme4&o=Win764
> Or are the ones that came on the installation CD fine...I am not sure which version my current drivers are...


hey fellow 703er,
i usually assume all the drivers on the internet are more up to date than the CD that shipped with the mobo. i would install anything that is specific to this board and not necessarily to the z77 chipset. i downloaded the latest audio drivers from realtek directly as well as all the intel stuff. i used the asmedia and broadcom nic drivers from the asrock site.


----------



## Erakith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *btdvox*
> 
> I'm rocking 4.6 stable with 1.27 volts and 1.88 CPU PLL.
> Don't know why people are lowering CPU PLL, anything above 4GHZ should have 1.8 CPU PLL at least


Not true at all. It really depends on the individual chip you have, if you can have it stable at a lower voltage, why not?


----------



## Struzzin

After I disabled the "igpu multi monitor" setting the system now shows the full 8GB RAM.


----------



## Piospi

turned off: Intel Smart Technology, Intel Rapid, IGPU Multi-Monitor, Onboard HD Audio, Asmedia SATA3 Mode, Serial Port, Infrared Port,.

What are the unnecessary functions that I turn off ?

Intel Virtualization Technology is needed for games ?


----------



## jonashendrickx

I am having idle BSOD 0x124 issues

I am not sure it is LLC level 3 or my CPU PLL voltage... I passed IBT 20 loops max RAM and prime95 as well


----------



## useport80

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Piospi*
> 
> turned off: Intel Smart Technology, Intel Rapid, IGPU Multi-Monitor, Onboard HD Audio, Asmedia SATA3 Mode, Serial Port, Infrared Port,.
> What are the unnecessary functions that I turn off ?
> Intel Virtualization Technology is needed for games ?


you could use IRST with your two drives. i kept asmedia sata3 mode enabled, just in case i add a drive later, but then again i wont need it right at this moment.

you pretty much disabled all the unnecessary stuff already.

intel VT is not needed for games. you will need it to install and run vmware workstation. i think most hypervisors prefer to have this setting enabled.


----------



## Chewy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *terferi*
> 
> Hey guys,
> Just purchased my fatality professional. I have never flashed bios from a usb card. Do you think I will be okay to install windows then update it first thing? Should I use the driver on the cd? I got gskill ripjaws x and a i5-3570k. Is there anything that might be tricky that I should watch out for? Thanks. I won't overclock till I have stable and everything running.'
> Matt


Just update inside your bios from a usb stick. Although i see no need to update your bios? i still have the original bios that came with my fata1ty board and it's completely fine, If it aint broke dont fix it.. Yes install all drivers from your cd, there's plenty on it.


----------



## Erakith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jonashendrickx*
> 
> I am having idle BSOD 0x124 issues
> I am not sure it is LLC level 3 or my CPU PLL voltage... I passed IBT 20 loops max RAM and prime95 as well


BSOD Codes for SandyBridge
0x124 = add/remove vcore or QPI/VTT voltage (usually Vcore, once it was QPI/VTT)

Sauce:
http://www.overclock.net/t/935829/the-overclockers-bsod-code-list


----------



## conwa

Next wednesday my extreme 4 is going to be replaced.
I just bricked my mobo..


----------



## Erakith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *conwa*
> 
> Next wednesday my extreme 4 is going to be replaced.
> I just bricked my mobo..


BIOS update through Windows?


----------



## useport80

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *conwa*
> 
> Next wednesday my extreme 4 is going to be replaced.
> I just bricked my mobo..


eek what happened?


----------



## conwa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *useport80*
> 
> eek what happened?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erakith*
> 
> BIOS update through Windows?


Nope, lapped my cpu and seated in mobo after that. I think static electricity did the trick. My PCI-E ports dont see my GPU and my sound is dead..


----------



## Erakith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *conwa*
> 
> Nope, lapped my cpu and seated in mobo after that. I think static electricity did the trick. My PCI-E ports dont see my GPU and my sound is dead..


Ouch. :/


----------



## useport80

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *conwa*
> 
> Nope, lapped my cpu and seated in mobo after that. I think static electricity did the trick. My PCI-E ports dont see my GPU and my sound is dead..


yeah i get scared of that also cuz i have carpet everywhere and i dont have a static electricity wrist band thingy. before i touch anything i sit and tap the psu 10-20 times... cuz im ocd stupid.


----------



## Erakith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *useport80*
> 
> yeah i get scared of that also cuz i have carpet everywhere and i dont have a static electricity wrist band thingy. before i touch anything i sit and tap the psu 10-20 times... cuz im ocd stupid.


I do the same thing


----------



## ElevenEleven

Yeah, I always touch a grounded PSU before touching any of the components in my computers. No wrist band either, but this method has seemed to work fine so far. Good luck with the new MB.


----------



## malikq86

what BIOS is everyone running...

1.6 causing problems right?

Is everyone doing 1.5??

I'm still at 1.4.


----------



## aar0nsky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malikq86*
> 
> what BIOS is everyone running...
> 1.6 causing problems right?
> Is everyone doing 1.5??
> I'm still at 1.4.


Both 1.5 and 1.6 im getting bluescreens under about half load. I run prime for 12 hours on full load fine. 1.4 was the best so far i believe.


----------



## ElevenEleven

I'm using 1.30, which was pre-installed on my Extreme4, because all the talk of buggy BIOS upgrades made me pause and wait for stability first. No issues with the default BIOS so far.


----------



## useport80

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malikq86*
> 
> what BIOS is everyone running...
> 1.6 causing problems right?
> Is everyone doing 1.5??
> I'm still at 1.4.


i have the z77pro3 and im running version 1.3 which latest bios available on asrock.com. im not overclocking yet tho
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElevenEleven*
> 
> Yeah, I always touch a grounded PSU before touching any of the components in my computers. No wrist band either, but this method has seemed to work fine so far. Good luck with the new MB.


yeah my roommate asked me if i was playing the drums on my psu.


----------



## antikarma

Had some cold boot issues running 1.4, updated to 1.6 and everything is going smoothly, actually was able to lower the voltage on my overclock a bit.


----------



## malikq86

Good to know..I think ill stick with 1.4 for now...

I will be overclocking this weekend...I want to hit 4.2 at least...I wonder if I can do it on stock voltage....

I haven't overclocked in years...im a little scaaarrreddd... :lol


----------



## Erakith

Why do none of you guys have the e6. )< BIOS is different so I can't even weigh in.


----------



## jonashendrickx

Lol

LLC3 -0.02v gives me 1.35v perfectly

LLC5 1.35v fixed gives me the same. But I get instant BSODs. Is this normal? I have no clue what is happening.


----------



## Erakith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jonashendrickx*
> 
> Lol
> LLC3 -0.02v gives me 1.35v perfectly
> LLC5 1.35v fixed gives me the same. But I get instant BSODs. Is this normal? I have no clue what is happening.


Depends on the clock you're going for.
I can get 4.5 from 1.240 so I assume you're going for something higher than that?

Check your BSOD code against this resource: http://www.overclock.net/t/935829/the-overclockers-bsod-code-list


----------



## useport80

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erakith*
> 
> Why do none of you guys have the e6. )< BIOS is different so I can't even weigh in.


i have the z77 pro3, probably the lowest end z77 board made by asrock. lol i dont see anyone with them on here.


----------



## PartEleven

Not sure if this is the right thread to be asking this, but I was really hoping to buy the Asrock Z77 Extreme4-m. But Microcenter doesn't carry it and has the Pro4-m instead. Looking at features comparison, I would only be giving up SLi + gold caps (whatever that means). Is this correct? Does anyone know any other differences in performance, and OC capabilities between the two?


----------



## chino1974

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *useport80*
> 
> i have the z77 pro3, probably the lowest end z77 board made by asrock. lol i dont see anyone with them on here.


I have the same board the Z77 Pro 3. It is one of their cheaper boards but I can't complain. I actually like it better than the one I had before. I used to have a Gigabyte Z68MA-D2H-B3 and this one is alot nicer. I would've loved to have gotten the Fatl1ty Z77 board but couldn't afford it at the time. But this one does the job just fine. I got it to 4.8 without to much headache. The only thing I can say is does take alil while to get used to all the different settings in the bios from the giga boards to the ASRock boards. But definitely worth it.


----------



## useport80

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chino1974*
> 
> I have the same board the Z77 Pro 3. It is one of their cheaper boards but I can't complain. I actually like it better than the one I had before. I used to have a Gigabyte Z68MA-D2H-B3 and this one is alot nicer. I would've loved to have gotten the Fatl1ty Z77 board but couldn't afford it at the time. But this one does the job just fine. I got it to 4.8 without to much headache. The only thing I can say is does take alil while to get used to all the different settings in the bios from the giga boards to the ASRock boards. But definitely worth it.


yeah i've come from only asus boards and it's definitely different. overall, my first experience with asrock has been pretty decent.


----------



## StrikerX

Just finished assembling


----------



## Kitarist

Just awesome!!!


----------



## jonashendrickx

Fixed mode ain't working on my Extreme4

1.35v gives 1.32v in bios and 1.3v in cpu-z ***

Upping it to 1.4v BSOD again

increasing LLC also BSOD...

Offset gets me much more stable. This is way strange...


----------



## StrikerX

Just did 4.7GHz with 1.25 vcore, LLC 1. Temps reached 88C but I think that is normal because my ambients are VERY HIGH (36-40C).


----------



## jonashendrickx

That's good for your ambient temps. But little too high in my opinion. I would always keep it under 80C for any CPU any time.

I honestly don't like LLC. It seems to plague me with BSODs during idle once every 24 hours. I am IBT stable however. still have to do prime95

I read thousands of guides but nothing seems to help me







I have been trying to get my cpu stable for six months i think







guess i got a bad chip


----------



## Type-R

Can someone with the Asrock Z77 Extreme4 and i5 2500K help me.

Right now I have my CPU at 4.4Ghz but not stable.

I would like to have my CPU at 4.2Ghz or 4.4Ghz stable.

I have to do to get it?

Thanks.


----------



## Kitarist

Is it easy to get it perfectly stable on like 4.2 or 4.3 for everyday use?


----------



## Type-R

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kitarist*
> 
> Is it easy to get it perfectly stable on like 4.2 or 4.3 for everyday use?


Yes 24/7

I had 2 blue screen in game


----------



## malikq86

Anyone know the highest stable OC on stock everything? Can I push it to 4.0 or 4.2 without changing anything?


----------



## Erakith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malikq86*
> 
> Anyone know the highest stable OC on stock everything? Can I push it to 4.0 or 4.2 without changing anything?


I hit 4.2 on stock, 4.4 on +0.005 offset.


----------



## malikq86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erakith*
> 
> I hit 4.2 on stock, 4.4 on +0.005 offset.


So if I change multiper to x42...it should be ok...after i check with prime95

and for 4.4 all you did was make offset+0.005?? nothing else changed in BIOS?

i haven't' overclocked in a longtime..about to try it now...


----------



## Erakith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malikq86*
> 
> So if I change multiper to x42...it should be ok...after i check with prime95
> and for 4.4 all you did was make offset+0.005?? nothing else changed in BIOS?
> i haven't' overclocked in a longtime..about to try it now...


Well you need to "set up" the chip for overclocking.
Disabled spread spectrum, enabled pll overvoltage, set LLC to 3 (or 4, or 2, whatever works best for you)
C3 and C6 disabled

If it doesn't boot, as every chip is different, try 0.010.


----------



## malikq86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erakith*
> 
> Well you need to "set up" the chip for overclocking.
> Disabled spread spectrum, enabled pll overvoltage, set LLC to 3 (or 4, or 2, whatever works best for you)
> C3 and C6 disabled
> If it doesn't boot, as every chip is different, try 0.010.


O...I just set multiplier to x42 and booted up.....lol

Ok...i will do all that as well.

BTW - what was the temp difference from 4.2 to 4.4 for you? I don't want to hit past 70C (maybe 75C) max.


----------



## Erakith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malikq86*
> 
> O...I just set multiplier to x42 and booted up.....lol
> Ok...i will do all that as well.
> BTW - what was the temp difference from 4.2 to 4.4 for you? I don't want to hit past 70C (maybe 75C) max.


It really depends on how good your cooler is.
I'm not entirely sure about my temps, I'm pretty sure it was mid-70s at full load on Prime95.

Ivy Bridge is more rugged than sandy, it can hit 85 without any worries at all.


----------



## malikq86

^ alright thanks.

Right now im running Prime95..with x45 w/ everything on stock...it's been about 15 minutes..peak temp was high 60s...but for the most part it's high 50s to mid 60s. NO errors on Prime95 so far...

But I probably change the other stuff you mentioned in BIOS and re-run.

EDIT: Just peaked at 70C after new test started on Prime 95. still passing though..


----------



## Erakith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malikq86*
> 
> ^ alright thanks.
> Right now im running Prime95..with x45 w/ everything on stock...it's been about 15 minutes..peak temp was high 60s...but for the most part it's high 50s to mid 60s. NO errors on Prime95 so far...
> But I probably change the other stuff you mentioned in BIOS and re-run.
> EDIT: Just peaked at 70C after new test started on Prime 95. still passing though..


is your voltage set to "auto"?

Use CPU-Z to record the voltage your chip is getting. Set it to that then slowly reduce to voltage to get your temp as low as possible whilst remaining stable.


----------



## malikq86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erakith*
> 
> is your voltage set to "auto"?
> Use CPU-Z to record the voltage your chip is getting. Set it to that then slowly reduce to voltage to get your temp as low as possible whilst remaining stable.


yeah my volt is set to auto. i believe cpu-z showed 1.152..but i stopped the everything and will follow the guide form scratch instead of guessing ym way through this. ill be sure to reduce volts as you suggested.


----------



## Erakith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malikq86*
> 
> yeah my volt is set to auto. i believe cpu-z showed 1.152..but i stopped the everything and will follow the guide form scratch instead of guessing ym way through this. ill be sure to reduce volts as you suggested.


1.152 is likely your idle volts, make sure you check cpu-z as youre running prime cause it'll show you your load volts.


----------



## Nyghtryder_9

Just finished setting up my extreme 6 and having a little bit of a problem. Everything is great except for the pled and hdd led wont work. I've tryed switching the the cables, and tryed with three other hdd/pled lights and nothing. Kinda stumped on this, doesn't affect the way the board works. Also the Dr. Debug shows a AA after windows loads. Is that normal? I'm running BIOS 1.50
Any ideas?


----------



## Erakith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nyghtryder_9*
> 
> Just finished setting up my extreme 6 and having a little bit of a problem. Everything is great except for the pled and hdd led wont work. I've tryed switching the the cables, and tryed with three other hdd/pled lights and nothing. Kinda stumped on this, doesn't affect the way the board works. Also the Dr. Debug shows a AA after windows loads. Is that normal? I'm running BIOS 1.50
> Any ideas?


The LED connectors need to be the right way - try simply rotating them 180 degrees.

AA means "all good brah"

Source:
http://www.eggxpert.com/forums/thread/600347.aspx


----------



## Nyghtryder_9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erakith*
> 
> The LED connectors need to be the right way - try simply rotating them 180 degrees.
> AA means "all good brah"
> Source:
> http://www.eggxpert.com/forums/thread/600347.aspx


Tried rotating them on every one I tried. Still no go. Tried them on my other rig and they worked.


----------



## Erakith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nyghtryder_9*
> 
> Tried rotating them on every one I tried. Still no go. Tried them on my other rig and they worked.


Look above the traditional block of front panel connectors and you'll see a section of pins for the HDLeds.


----------



## ElevenEleven

I'm having poor luck with making my system stable when playing Diablo 3 with a mild overclock. I can pass MemTest, Prime95, etc., but Diablo gives me a hardlock crash at various times - sometimes after playing for half an hour, and sometimes right after logging in. I have all the drivers up to date and recommended settings, and it doesn't seem to happen when I play on stock processor/ram settings, but overclock a bit - crash.

Maybe I'm doing the OC wrong... I had a mild overclock on my i7 2600 to max Turbo of 4.2GHz per core. I actually had it stable at - 0.2V offset and then bumped it up to -0.15V just in case. I'm using LLC level5, which is what it is on Auto, but perhaps I should do something like 3 or 4 and leave offset voltage at auto? My goal is to have a bit of an overclock at lowest stable voltages that would actually not cause crashes in games (i.e. I can do some crazy overclock and be able to load in to check my e-mail, but what's the point of that). What would be great would be some sort of a dynamic test where my processor switches states and does random things, as it would in a game vs. a steady task of crunching numbers at all cores maxed.

Am I don't it wrong? I've been reading and learning new things about overclocking, but still have a lot to learn.


----------



## Erakith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElevenEleven*
> 
> I'm having poor luck with making my system stable when playing Diablo 3 with a mild overclock. I can pass MemTest, Prime95, etc., but Diablo gives me a hardlock crash at various times - sometimes after playing for half an hour, and sometimes right after logging in. I have all the drivers up to date and recommended settings, and it doesn't seem to happen when I play on stock processor/ram settings, but overclock a bit - crash.
> Maybe I'm doing the OC wrong... I had a mild overclock on my i7 2600 to max Turbo of 4.2GHz per core. I actually had it stable at - 0.2V offset and then bumped it up to -0.15V just in case. I'm using LLC level5, which is what it is on Auto, but perhaps I should do something like 3 or 4 and leave offset voltage at auto? My goal is to have a bit of an overclock at lowest stable voltages that would actually not cause crashes in games (i.e. I can do some crazy overclock and be able to load in to check my e-mail, but what's the point of that). What would be great would be some sort of a dynamic test where my processor switches states and does random things, as it would in a game vs. a steady task of crunching numbers at all cores maxed.
> Am I don't it wrong? I've been reading and learning new things about overclocking, but still have a lot to learn.


DEFINITELY increase your LLC.
At load your CPU will drop voltage to keep it cooler. You're already undervolting. More drop will not help.
Set it to 3 and run a stability test in prime/aida/ibt and monitor your voltages. You don't want any fluctuation from your 0.015 undervolt.


----------



## ElevenEleven

Thank you very much - I will try this right now (just set LLC to 4, but I will try 3!)


----------



## Nyghtryder_9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erakith*
> 
> Look above the traditional block of front panel connectors and you'll see a section of pins for the HDLeds.


Above the block I see the three pin connector for pled. I tried it there too but nothing


----------



## Erakith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nyghtryder_9*
> 
> Above the block I see the three pin connector for pled. I tried it there too but nothing


.. what the balls.


----------



## ElevenEleven

I meant to say I was able to run stable in P95 at -0.125V VOffset, not -0.2V. Running stability test on LLC level 3 now, and I hope it will solve my D3 crashing issue, as everything else was good otherwise.


----------



## Erakith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElevenEleven*
> 
> I meant to say I was able to run stable in P95 at -0.125V VOffset, not -0.2V. Running stability test on LLC level 3 now, and I hope it will solve my D3 crashing issue, as everything else was good otherwise.


It's -0.125? that's a HUGE undervolt for a 4.2 clock. Nice chip you have there, sir.


----------



## ElevenEleven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erakith*
> 
> It's -0.125? that's a HUGE undervolt for a 4.2 clock. Nice chip you have there, sir.


Yes, but that is per core maximum, not all core though! Probably makes a big difference in comparing. Max turbo boost on all 4 cores is just 3.6GHz, since I don't anticipate that high of a load in practical situations where clock would matter, and max for 2 cores is 4.0GHz.


----------



## LilScrappyD

haven't been keeping up with this thread since i've rma'ed my extreme6.
Got it back a few days ago and have a good solid OC atm.
stagnant 4500mhz
45x per core
spectrum off
turbo off
speed step off
c1e off
c3 & c6 off
c-states off
all unnecessary mobo functions off
fixed 1.28v
LLC 1
goes from 1.264-1.28 but stays on 1.272 majorily
temps max at 73c on the hottest core in prime custom blend using almost all ram.
i still am having issues with memory overclocking though.
has anyone found a solution to it?
whenever i go over 1866mhz regardless of timings or voltage i get a 23 debug code
and the pc continuously tries to post.
I have already tried increasing vtt and i tried increasing vccsa by 1 notch to 1.016.
i dont want to touch vccsa anymore because im scared and unfamiliar with that voltage.
google searches state that people have increased vccsa to get better memory overclocks.
anyone find a fix or have any advice on this?


----------



## malikq86

Okkk....sooo...

*1.* When overclocking..in Prime 95 (load), I notice that one of my cores is sometimes actually 10C cooler (i've seen a 13C difference)...than the others...anyone else get this? i think it's pretty normal...just checking.

*2.* Also im running 4.4 with stock volts (all auto, no offset)...core volt at 1.144-1.152-1.160 (jumps around) in CPU-Z...(I've seen idle volts from 1.056 to about 1.080)....been running Prime95 for almost 1 hour...peak temp was 70-76-77-65....but right now I am running at 63-66-66-56....Update: passed 1 hour on prime 95...will try 4.5 on stock...and see if it can pass 1 hour as well.

*3.* Just tried 4.5 on stock everything (all auto, no offset)...and got an instant BSOD on prime95...than PC performed a diskcheck...is that normal?

_Does getting multiple BSOD (when testing OC stability) harm your PC in anyway??_

*4.* I think 4.4ghz is the highest I can go on stock volts...max temp was 77C...that's as high as I want to go...sooo...i guess i can try offset now and see if I can reduce volts and still maintain the 4.4....UPDATE: Just passed 30 minutes of Prime95 with offset at -0.01...I BSOD at -0.02...will try -.015 now..

FYI - all tests were run with CPU Load-Line Calibration: Level 5

PS: Is it just me or do I have a really good chip?? Then again..i don't 100% know what I am doing...lol. 4am here! whoooaaa!


----------



## Type-R

I tried 4.4Ghz on stock voltage but when I was playing a bluescreen stopped PC.

now I'm at 4.2Ghz with +5 Offset, so far no problem, I'll see later.


----------



## malikq86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Type-R*
> 
> I tried 4.4Ghz on stock voltage but when I was playing a bluescreen stopped PC.
> now I'm at 4.2Ghz with +5 Offset, so far no problem, I'll see later.


soo wait..you got 4.4 on stock..but did you Prime95 as well? and pass? or did you just jump into the game?


----------



## Type-R

I Have Been running the Prime95 for 15 minutes only, in those 15 minutes no problem.

Later with more calm I'll leave the Prime95 running at least 1 hour.


----------



## malikq86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Type-R*
> 
> I Have Been running the Prime95 for 15 minutes only, in those 15 minutes no problem.
> Later with more calm I'll leave the Prime95 running at least 1 hour.


How you doing so far? get any errors?

I got OC to 4.4 on stock voltage with offset @ -.01 and Line Load @ Level 5....been 45 minutes with blend test on Prime95...max temp was 75C so far.

I'll let this run for a while....

5:30am!!

Update: Just BSOD....at like 50 minutes.

I'll turn off offset and see if I can maintain 4.4..past 1 hour (i've already got it past 1 hour before). Also need to tweak LL Level down to 4 or 3 soon...

going to bed, be back in a few hours!!


----------



## Erakith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malikq86*
> 
> How you doing so far? get any errors?
> I got OC to 4.4 on stock voltage with offset @ -.01 and Line Load @ Level 5....been 45 minutes with blend test on Prime95...max temp was 75C so far.
> I'll let this run for a while....
> 5:30am!!
> Update: Just BSOD....at like 50 minutes.
> I'll turn off offset and see if I can maintain 4.4..past 1 hour (i've already got it past 1 hour before). Also need to tweak LL Level down to 4 or 3 soon...
> going to bed, be back in a few hours!!


Put your LLC up to level 4/3/2 (whichever works best) - your core voltage is dropping to unstable levels when it's at load which is causing your BSODs.

I currently run 4.5ghz with +0.035 LLC 3 and it's rock solid.


----------



## Piospi

I want to do undervolting. I know that I need to control the voltage of the processor. Do I have to reduce other voltages ?


----------



## Erakith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Piospi*
> 
> I want to do undervolting. I know that I need to control the voltage of the processor. Do I have to reduce other voltages ?


If you're getting BSOD codes, use this list to know what other voltages to change
http://www.overclock.net/t/935829/the-overclockers-bsod-code-list


----------



## Piospi

Do you have all voltages on auto?

Do you have the standard settings (from Intel) to stiff?


----------



## Erakith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Piospi*
> 
> Do you have all voltages on auto?
> Do you have the standard settings (from Intel) to stiff?


No, all my voltages except VCCSA and VCCIO are manual.

My settings are:
VCore +0.035
VTT 0.955
PLL 1.5
DRAM 1.55
VCCSA auto
VCCIO auto

spread spectrum off
internal pll overvoltage is on
the rest on.


----------



## darksen

having issue with 1.6, usb keyboard won't recognize in legacy even when turned on. Sometimes having trouble shutting down comp. Reverted back to 1.4


----------



## Piospi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erakith*
> 
> No, all my voltages except VCCSA and VCCIO are manual.
> My settings are:
> VCore +0.035
> VTT 0.955
> PLL 1.5
> DRAM 1.55
> VCCSA auto
> VCCIO auto
> spread spectrum off
> internal pll overvoltage is on
> the rest on.


Ok, thx. I have Prime95 and how do I choose test ? Does Linx and IntelBurnTest I need use this programs ?

I have higher temperatures during the play, when testing lower. Is this normal?


----------



## Erakith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Piospi*
> 
> Ok, thx. I have Prime95 and how do I choose test ? Does Linx and IntelBurnTest I need use this programs ?
> I have higher temperatures during the play, when testing lower. Is this normal?


Yes, Prime95 and the others stress your CPU causing your temps to rocket.

You want to set a custom blend test on prime95, using 90% of your available RAM. It will test your entire system for stability.


----------



## pedokuma

Hi guys, Got an Asrock Z77 Extreme 4 with 3570k.

Current settings :
x42 @ 99.9Mhz (Since 1.6 auto bumped it to 100.5, should I leave it at 100 or make it as close as 100 as possible?)
Offset Mode : - 0.100
C1E:Enabled
C3/6isabled
Power Saving Mode :On
Intel Speed/Turbo : Both on
Idle temperature is at 39-44
Load temperature is at 68-74
IGPU Multi Monitor : Disabled
Rest efault/Auto

Living near equator, thus my ambient is higher (~24-32). Using Antec 920 AIO cooler now with MSI 560TI.

What do you guys think? Or any settings I can set to reduce the temperature further. Would like to push the CPU further this weekend.

Thanks for the input.


----------



## Erakith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pedokuma*
> 
> Hi guys, Got an Asrock Z77 Extreme 4 with 3570k.
> Current settings :
> x42 @ 99.9Mhz (Since 1.6 auto bumped it to 100.5, should I leave it at 100 or make it as close as 100 as possible?)
> Offset Mode : - 0.100
> C1E:Enabled
> C3/6isabled
> Power Saving Mode :On
> Intel Speed/Turbo : Both on
> Idle temperature is at 39-44
> Load temperature is at 68-74
> IGPU Multi Monitor : Disabled
> Rest efault/Auto
> Living near equator, thus my ambient is higher (~24-32). Using Antec 920 AIO cooler now with MSI 560TI.
> What do you guys think? Or any settings I can set to reduce the temperature further. Would like to push the CPU further this weekend.
> Thanks for the input.


If you wanna drop the temp more, you can probably drop your PLL and VTT.

At +0.035 @ 4.5ghz I'm at 1.5PLL and 0.955 VTT, and I'm rock solid. You can try dropping them. It wont be a huge difference, but it'll be some.

Leave your BCLK at 100, and turn off Spread Spectrum.

Edit: turn off power saving mode, ti's useless. Speedstep will drop your volts at idle and that's more than enough.


----------



## malikq86

Hey Guys,

Can you tell me if I am doing something wrong?? I feel like my temps are too high for 4.4ghz, even though voltage is low...

*Bios vCore*: 1.040V
*CPU-Z Core voltage at full load:* 1.160V
*Ratio*: x44
*LLC:* Level 4
*Offset:* -0.015

I am trying to get the lowest voltage possible (lowest temps) with 4.4ghz...so far I think this is the best I can do...

Been running Prime95 for 3 hours...so far soo good..temps on cores are usually about 70C on full load...however, max temp is: 76C - 79C - *82C* - 72C

I feel like my Corsair A70 should be cooling better....

I know a lot of people use LLC at Level 2 or 3...but Level 4 should keep voltage lower...and if it works...shouldn't I be using it? Offset at -0.015 is the lowest I can do so far as well... anything lower is Error or BSOD.

*What you guys think??* Am I doing something wrong...I haven't oc'ed in 5 years...any advice would be appreciated. Let me know if you think any of my settings or results look wacky.

FYI - Running custom blend test...using 5 minute intervals for small FFT and 93% of RAM.



UPDATE: Passed 4.5 hours on Prime95 so far....


----------



## te4o

Hi all, I have a problem with overclocking of asrock z77 extremex settings:
voltage fixed mode - 1.10v
power saving - disabled
LLC-level 1, but more than (x38) cpu ratio can not.
What is wrong?
Sorry for bad spelling.
Thank you.


----------



## Slacker1540

Checking in with a Z77 Extreme 6


----------



## conwa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *te4o*
> 
> Hi all, I have a problem with overclocking of asrock z77 extremex settings:
> voltage fixed mode - 1.10v
> power saving - disabled
> LLC-level 1, but more than (x38) cpu ratio can not.
> What is wrong?
> Sorry for bad spelling.
> Thank you.


Why are you undervolting?

Which cpu? Which board, extreme 4? more info please


----------



## te4o

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *conwa*
> 
> Why are you undervolting?
> Which cpu? Which board, extreme 4? more info please


Sry my bad Asrock z77 extreme 4 and Core i5-3570K.
In BIOS I can not get more than 38 multiplier anything to do.


----------



## conwa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *te4o*
> 
> Sry my bad Asrock z77 extreme 4 and Core i5-3570K.
> In BIOS I can not get more than 38 multiplier anything to do.


Still I dont know why u want to undervolt..

In my opinion u are doing it the wrong direction..
And if I were u, i would start over.
Start with default settings, disable spread spectrum.
Use offset voltage mode and start at 3,8 ghz with -0.05
Work your way up if it doesnt boot and down when it boots and is stresstest proof for a couple of runs.
LLC 1 if you want to be at fixed voltage (but first flash your bios to latest version 1.6 and set BCLK at 0.99).


----------



## Erakith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *conwa*
> 
> LLC 1 if you want to be at fixed voltage (but first flash your bios to latest version 1.6 and set BCLK at 0.99).


why are you saying to change BCLK? That setting doesn't need to be touched.


----------



## conwa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erakith*
> 
> why are you saying to change BCLK? That setting doesn't need to be touched.


When u use bios 1.6 and stock bclk it goes up to 100.5 or something. Thats why...

And bios versions before 1.6 seems to have an incorrect working llc 1


----------



## punceh

you could also not flash to 1.6 and wait for 1.7 to fix that







any updates above 1.3 are more situational than necessary imo


----------



## conwa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *punceh*
> 
> you could also not flash to 1.6 and wait for 1.7 to fix that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> any updates above 1.3 are more situational than necessary imo


But still u cant use LLC1 in that case


----------



## punceh

im on LLC 1 just fine... anyway 1.1V should be fine for 3.8ghz, if its not that im guessing your chip isnt the best in the world







bump volts till stable


----------



## te4o

Same result ... In BIOS I can not get more than 38 multiplier anything to do.
In windows cpu-z shows 3.6


----------



## conwa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *te4o*
> 
> Same result ... In BIOS I can not get more than 38 multiplier anything to do.
> In windows cpu-z shows 3.6


Use another translator, i dont get u.. Is this on load?

Post a screenshot of cpu-z and your post your bios version.

Click on Start -> Select Run.
Type msinfo32 and press on Ok button.
You can see BIOS version in system information window.


----------



## chino1974

Hey guys my Z77 Pro4 shows my cards running 1 at pci-e x16 and the other x4. Is that right? I thought they were supposed to go to both at 8x? I tried the pci-e 2 link speed setting in the bios on both auto and gen 1 and it did nothing stayed the same both times.


----------



## chino1974

I'm sorry my board is a Z77 Pro3. My brain spun out there for a moment.Lol!


----------



## conwa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chino1974*
> 
> Hey guys my Z77 Pro4 shows my cards running 1 at pci-e x16 and the other x4. Is that right? I thought they were supposed to go to both at 8x? I tried the pci-e 2 link speed setting in the bios on both auto and gen 1 and it did nothing stayed the same both times.


I found this: http://www.tomshardware.co.uk/forum/310121-12-crossfire


----------



## chino1974

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *conwa*
> 
> I found this: http://www.tomshardware.co.uk/forum/310121-12-crossfire


Thanks for the link. I guess I'll have to be happy with 1 at 16x and 1 at 4x for now cause I'm definitely not changing boards again so soon.


----------



## Piospi

Dear guys, I have a problem with RAM - G Skill ECO 1600 MHZ CL7 :/

http://min.us/mHQpYjZQb/3

Why I have the speed and timings other than the standard ? I set to 1600 MHz, but are still on 1333MHZ ?


----------



## ElevenEleven

Question: are you all overclocking on the All-core mode or specifying max turbo-boost per-core/2 cores/3cores, etc.? It _seems_ like everyone's just doing the all-core maximum and testing that.

I thought the latter would be more efficient in terms of realistic use, but then I can see how testing stability would be more tricky, as Prime95 and such run the processor at ~100% utilization, which means the lowest turbo boost (per 4 cores), although I could of course set it manually to test stability on fewer cores. My CPU is an i7 2600K.

Also, how important is turning off spread spectrum if I'm not doing a high overclock?


----------



## malikq86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElevenEleven*
> 
> Question: are you all overclocking on the All-core mode or specifying max turbo-boost per-core/2 cores/3cores, etc.? It _seems_ like everyone's just doing the all-core maximum and testing that.
> I thought the latter would be more efficient in terms of realistic use, but then I can see how testing stability would be more tricky, as Prime95 and such run the processor at ~100% utilization, which means the lowest turbo boost (per 4 cores), although I could of course set it manually to test stability on fewer cores. My CPU is an i7 2600K.
> Also, how important is turning off spread spectrum if I'm not doing a high overclock?


im just doing all-cores..since it looks like most people are doing that...lol

I'm pretty sure spread spectrum should be disabled if you are doing in overclock...will let someone else confirm.


----------



## Xeby

I wonder if someone could help me, I have a problem with this board and I can't find any good information anywhere.

I'm installing this new build, with this MB and when I install Windows 7 I can see in the BIOS the option for the SSD and the Optical drive to boot from (don't have the rest of the drives plugged in for installation) The optical drive is listed as AHCI: Blahblah and when I install everything seems to go fine but when I get to the point where I plug in the other drives, if I plug a drive into one of the remaining two Sata3 ports (first two are taken by SSD and Optical Drive) I can't boot. I get past the BIOS and either get a Bootmgr missing or another error saying there is no device there, it has been different (attemtped installing several times) I've made sure that I am still booting via the SSD and not trying to boot from one of the newly plugged in drives. I set it in the boot order and even have manually selected it before and still the same error.

I tried a friends version of Windows 7 and oddly this time when I choose to boot from the disk to install it I have both the option for AHCI or UEFI. If I choose UEFI everything works perfectly fine, those Sata ports can now be used however its not my copy of Windows so its not really a choice I have to go with.

Can anyone help me out? I am really stressed out and frustrated, this build which I've spent a majority of my money on was supposed to be done 3 weeks ago but various RMAs and this issue has really made things horrible, I jsut want this done.

Is there a reason why one version of Windows 7 has this UEFI option but mine doesn't and a way to change that? Is there a way to go with AHCI and not get this Sata port problem?


----------



## malikq86

Is there a list that someone can provide me of all the unnecessary features I should turn off in BIOS?


Disable Serial Port
Disable Infrared Port
Disabled HD Audio (I have a soundcard)

what else?


----------



## Erakith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xeby*
> 
> I wonder if someone could help me, I have a problem with this board and I can't find any good information anywhere.
> I'm installing this new build, with this MB and when I install Windows 7 I can see in the BIOS the option for the SSD and the Optical drive to boot from (don't have the rest of the drives plugged in for installation) The optical drive is listed as AHCI: Blahblah and when I install everything seems to go fine but when I get to the point where I plug in the other drives, if I plug a drive into one of the remaining two Sata3 ports (first two are taken by SSD and Optical Drive) I can't boot. I get past the BIOS and either get a Bootmgr missing or another error saying there is no device there, it has been different (attemtped installing several times) I've made sure that I am still booting via the SSD and not trying to boot from one of the newly plugged in drives. I set it in the boot order and even have manually selected it before and still the same error.


Make sure your boot drive is in SATA3_0 (bottom port of the first row of SATA3 ports, next to SATA2 ports)

Once you connect your other drives, enter your BIOS (f2 at the splash screen), go to "boot", choose boot order, set your boot drive to the drive you installed windows on.

Report back


----------



## Xeby

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erakith*
> 
> Make sure your boot drive is in SATA3_0 (bottom port of the first row of SATA3 ports, next to SATA2 ports)
> Once you connect your other drives, enter your BIOS (f2 at the splash screen), go to "boot", choose boot order, set your boot drive to the drive you installed windows on.
> Report back


Yes, my SSD (only drive with Windows 7 installed) is plugged into SATA3_0
My Optical Drive is plugged into SATA3_1
SATA2_2 though SATA2_5 can have drives plugged in no problem

When I plug in a drive into SATA3_2 or SATA3_3 even when I go into the BIOS and select the boot order to boot from the SSD first, I get the issue.

However I don't think its a bad SATA port, because when I installed via UEFI (which wasn't available for my copy of W7) those ports gave me no problem.


----------



## Nyghtryder_9

Ran into a new problem with my z77 extreme 6. I loaded windows fresh with my 2700k. I have no problem with it, and I can run my ram at 2133mhz pefectly fine. So I tried to install my 3770k and cleared cmos, but when I try to power the rig on I immediatly get a dr debug code of 55 and then the computer shuts down and restarts to do the same thing again over and over until i have to pull the psu power cord. Ive tried only using 2 sticks of ram, but still same thing. Once i put the 2700k back in it works fine with all the ram. Same thing happened with my extreme 7 gen3 board.

Does this sound like a problem with my chip? Or could my ram work with the 2700k and just not with the 3770k? Or am I missing something with these boards?


----------



## Erakith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xeby*
> 
> Yes, my SSD (only drive with Windows 7 installed) is plugged into SATA3_0
> My Optical Drive is plugged into SATA3_1
> SATA2_2 though SATA2_5 can have drives plugged in no problem
> When I plug in a drive into SATA3_2 or SATA3_3 even when I go into the BIOS and select the boot order to boot from the SSD first, I get the issue.
> However I don't think its a bad SATA port, because when I installed via UEFI (which wasn't available for my copy of W7) those ports gave me no problem.


Try putting your optical drive in one of the SATA 2 ports. That's caused issues before.


----------



## aar0nsky

So the temperature results with fixed voltage are so sporadic under the transition from idle to load and in between. Under offset voltage it seems like temps stay really really steady(within 1-3 degrees). I may just start using offset instead of fixed voltage.


----------



## Erakith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aar0nsky*
> 
> So the temperature results with fixed voltage are so sporadic under the transition from idle to load and in between. Under offset voltage it seems like temps stay really really steady(within 1-3 degrees). I may just start using offset instead of fixed voltage.


I found exactly the same thing. I also find with offset I can use less volts to obtain a stable clock. Usually between 0.020 to 0.050.


----------



## Xeby

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erakith*
> 
> Try putting your optical drive in one of the SATA 2 ports. That's caused issues before.


Well I looked again and my SSD was in SATA3_1 and I switched it to SATA3_0 and it is working now, I'm amazed.

I do have another problem now, obviously not as severe. When all drives except the HDD plugged into SATA3_A2 are plugged in I boot Windows in like 8-10 seconds. When I plug in the HDD to SATA3_A1 it now hangs for like 90 seconds after the BIOS splash screen before booting up. So its booting up now, which is great but there is still this problem to deal with. Not as serious comparably, but still not a good thing to be happening. Any ideas?


----------



## Erakith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xeby*
> 
> Well I looked again and my SSD was in SATA3_1 and I switched it to SATA3_0 and it is working now, I'm amazed.
> I do have another problem now, obviously not as severe. When all drives except the HDD plugged into SATA3_A2 are plugged in I boot Windows in like 8-10 seconds. When I plug in the HDD to SATA3_A1 it now hangs for like 90 seconds after the BIOS splash screen before booting up. So its booting up now, which is great but there is still this problem to deal with. Not as serious comparably, but still not a good thing to be happening. Any ideas?


Glad that switch helped.

Try going to Advanced->Storage and change it from "mechanical hard drive" to "solid state drive" in your UEFI and see if it helps.
It doesn't change anything for me but, it';s worth a try.


----------



## Xeby

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erakith*
> 
> Glad that switch helped.
> Try going to Advanced->Storage and change it from "mechanical hard drive" to "solid state drive" in your UEFI and see if it helps.
> It doesn't change anything for me but, it';s worth a try.


No, unfortunately it already is set as Solid State Drive in the UEFI. Unfortunately this isn't an issue I think I can live with, waiting two minutes when restarting the computer is not acceptable and it only happens when another HDD occupies one of the SATA3_A# slots. I'll have to keep looking I suppose.


----------



## Kitarist

Anyone knows when will they fix or if they will fix the vdroop issues with the bios update?


----------



## aar0nsky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kitarist*
> 
> Anyone knows when will they fix or if they will fix the vdroop issues with the bios update?


What vdroop issues? I did not realize there were any?


----------



## malikq86

Yeah what issue? Vdroop is normal built-in design.


----------



## darksen

You guys still not realize Kitarist is a spammer?? =_=, help all of us out and report him. All he does is post senseless open ended questions.


----------



## Erakith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darksen*
> 
> You guys still not realize Kitarist is a spammer?? =_=, help all of us out and report him. All he does is post senseless open ended questions.


I just ignore it, but when I saw that post this morning I was going to say something unkind.

Glad I restrained myself.


----------



## malikq86

hmmm this might be a dumb question - but did you guys disable speedstep in BIOS? I just read that some people do that...but when I followed the guide..I didn't see that mentioned. Also, was I suppose to disable IGPU? Thanks in advance for any advice.

I hate this lottery...im really reaching to find a reason why 4.4 on low voltage yields me about 82C max temp...though my idle temps look perfectly normal (30C). I honestly do think I have great airflow in my case...









lol, wish I could get an exchange for free.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1265988/my-3570k-overclocking-test-log-heat-chart


----------



## ElevenEleven

My guesses would be (1.) Ivy Bridge does not have good heat dissipation (TIM instead of solder under the cover), so you will see high temperatures at 4.4GHz, (2.) if you disable Speed Step, you'll be running at max clock all the time? Do you really want that? (3.) Yes, if you're not using Lucid Virtu or plugging anything to the integrated GPU port, do turn it off.


----------



## malikq86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElevenEleven*
> 
> My guesses would be (1.) Ivy Bridge does not have good heat dissipation (TIM instead of solder under the cover), so you will see high temperatures at 4.4GHz, (2.) if you disable Speed Step, you'll be running at max clock all the time? Do you really want that? (3.) Yes, if you're not using Lucid Virtu or plugging anything to the integrated GPU port, do turn it off.


+1 rep Thanks.

1. Yeah I agree. I've been googling other peoples temps..and it seems like quite a few hit 80C at 4.4...and redoing heatsink/thermal did not help them.

2. No, I don't want max clock all the time, ill leave it enabled.

3. Yeah, I don't need that. I'll disable in BIOS.


----------



## Kitarist

Sorry for looking as a spammer and asking a lot of questions but i just want to make sure that i'll buy something thats "best for the money" and that it will work for a while









The reason behind this is that i dont upgrade so often as some people in here and then i just search and ask a lot of questions before i decide to buy something.

The vdroop issue was mentinoed few posts back (something about not being accurate)

Anyway thanks for all your answers.


----------



## jonashendrickx

I know when settings 1.35v I get a reading of 1.31v which pretty much sucks. When setting 1.39v fixed I get instant bsod for 4.5GHz on my 2500k

Which makes me feel like LOL.

Offset is doing pretty good.

It looks like I fixed my idle bsods so far raising the VTT voltage a bit. It looks like I have bad 1333MHz memory, or it is the board having lower voltages than normal... I haven't been able to test so far.

I might get 2133MHz memory for my 2500k maybe later if it's worth the extra raise in VTT voltage. I could always downclock it


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jonashendrickx*
> 
> I know when settings 1.35v I get a reading of 1.31v which pretty much sucks. When setting 1.39v fixed I get instant bsod for 4.5GHz on my 2500k
> Which makes me feel like LOL.
> Offset is doing pretty good.
> It looks like I fixed my idle bsods so far raising the VTT voltage a bit. It looks like I have bad 1333MHz memory, or it is the board having lower voltages than normal... I haven't been able to test so far.
> I might get 2133MHz memory for my 2500k maybe later if it's worth the extra raise in VTT voltage. I could always downclock it


what do you have the LLC set to? I believe the higher the level, the more vdroop you will get. (someone correct me if I'm wrong)


----------



## malikq86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> what do you have the LLC set to? I believe the higher the level, the more vdroop you will get. (someone correct me if I'm wrong)


yeah

Level 5 = most vdroop..lower voltage on idle/load
Level 1 = least vdrop..higher voltage on idle/load


----------



## Kitarist

So vdroop actually happens on all z77 boards? or lets say vdroop being inaccurate?

Thanks!!!


----------



## Erakith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kitarist*
> 
> So vdroop actually happens on all z77 boards? or lets say vdroop being inaccurate?
> Thanks!!!


vdroop happens on ALL boards, which is why LLC exists. It's a feature to prevent overheating your CPU.


----------



## malikq86

Sooo has OC with 1.5 or 1.6 been better for anyone..I'm still rocking 1.4 but would upgrade bios if OC is better/more stable. Still scared of 1.6 issues.


----------



## aar0nsky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jonashendrickx*
> 
> I know when settings 1.35v I get a reading of 1.31v which pretty much sucks. When setting 1.39v fixed I get instant bsod for 4.5GHz on my 2500k
> Which makes me feel like LOL.
> Offset is doing pretty good.
> It looks like I fixed my idle bsods so far raising the VTT voltage a bit. It looks like I have bad 1333MHz memory, or it is the board having lower voltages than normal... I haven't been able to test so far.
> I might get 2133MHz memory for my 2500k maybe later if it's worth the extra raise in VTT voltage. I could always downclock it


What LLC level are you using? Did you run memtest on your memory? What are your stock memory speeds or xmp speeds? What are you trying to run it at?


----------



## dkline

Just finished new build with Z77 Extreme 4 and 3570k a few days ago.Tested briefly with OCCT. 4.4 OC LLC Level 3.Temps looked good 71c.

Installed Saphire HD7850 yesterday and my card is not being recognised.Doesn't show up in device manager.I've tried both PCI slots.
Currently on 1.30 BIOS

Has anyone experienced this with this board and graphics card or another card maybe?Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated?


----------



## punceh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dkline*
> 
> Just finished new build with Z77 Extreme 4 and 3570k a few days ago.Tested briefly with OCCT. 4.4 OC LLC Level 3.Temps looked good 71c.
> Installed Saphire HD7850 yesterday and my card is not being recognised.Doesn't show up in device manager.I've tried both PCI slots.
> Currently on 1.30 BIOS
> Has anyone experienced this with this board and graphics card or another card maybe?Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated?


alot of people(inlcuding myself) had issues with getting the board running on your gpu. try updating bios trough onboard







i eventually got mine working in the second pci-e slot without updating bios but only after alot of reboots


----------



## Piospi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Piospi*
> 
> Dear guys, I have a problem with RAM - G Skill ECO 1600 MHZ CL7 :/
> http://min.us/mHQpYjZQb/3
> Why I have the speed and timings other than the standard ? I set to 1600 MHz, but are still on 1333MHZ ?


I set higher DRAM Voltage from auto on 1.515V and XMP Profile is working







I have to report it to the manufacturer, it looks to me the error in UEFI.


----------



## ElevenEleven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dkline*
> 
> Just finished new build with Z77 Extreme 4 and 3570k a few days ago.Tested briefly with OCCT. 4.4 OC LLC Level 3.Temps looked good 71c.
> Installed Saphire HD7850 yesterday and my card is not being recognised.Doesn't show up in device manager.I've tried both PCI slots.
> Currently on 1.30 BIOS
> Has anyone experienced this with this board and graphics card or another card maybe?Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated?


I have an Extreme 4 with 1.30 BIOS and running a HIS 7870 with no issues. Was also able to run an old XFX 9800 GT just fine. Could be something about your card in particular?


----------



## Piospi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malikq86*
> 
> Sooo has OC with 1.5 or 1.6 been better for anyone..I'm still rocking 1.4 but would upgrade bios if OC is better/more stable. Still scared of 1.6 issues.


try the latest version - 1.70









http://www.asrock.com/mb/Intel/Z77%20Extreme4/?cat=Download&o=BIOS


----------



## conwa

I will try and report if this fixes the BCLK issue..

EDIT* In my case its fixed!


----------



## malikq86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Piospi*
> 
> try the latest version - 1.70
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.asrock.com/mb/Intel/Z77%20Extreme4/?cat=Download&o=BIOS


lol did they remove 1.5 and 1.6...and just skip to 1.7 on the website??


----------



## conwa

Yes your eyes are right


----------



## Erakith

Just updated to Extreme6 version 1.60.. seems good so far. Prime testing is reporting no instability, I was even able to drop voltage a little bit.


----------



## dkline

Thnx Punceh

Updated to 1.40 and card is recognised.Installed catalyst 12.2 and ccc did not show up and card is only recognised as standard vga graphics adapter in device manager.At least I'm getting a signal.Should probably take this to 7800 owners thread.


----------



## Hectoram93

I'm really interested in the extreme 4 mobo my only hesitation is that I heard the size was weird like its a little smaller. How does that effect installation. I will be using a nzxt phantom 410


----------



## punceh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hectoram93*
> 
> I'm really interested in the extreme 4 mobo my only hesitation is that I heard the size was weird like its a little smaller. How does that effect installation. I will be using a nzxt phantom 410


the "Asrock z77 Extreme 4" is the same size as most motherboards(ATX) theres also an "Asrock z77 Extreme 4-m" which is smaller sized(Micro-ATX) both of them fit in a NZXT Phantom 410


----------



## Erakith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *punceh*
> 
> the "Asrock z77 Extreme 4" is the same size as most motherboards(ATX) theres also an "Asrock z77 Extreme 4-m" which is smaller sized(Micro-ATX) both of them fit in a NZXT Phantom 410


This is not true.

The z77 Extreme4 is atx length but it is smaller in width.
The Extreme4-m is mATX.


----------



## LilScrappyD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hectoram93*
> 
> I'm really interested in the extreme 4 mobo my only hesitation is that I heard the size was weird like its a little smaller. How does that effect installation. I will be using a nzxt phantom 410


it's not as wide as most full sized atx boards and misses the right most 3 motherboard standoffs.
just be careful when connecting the 24pin as it will flex.
there will also be a bigger gap between board and the grommets as well.


----------



## Xeby

I finally fixed the problems I was having earlier by finding a copy of Windows that the BIOS would allow me to install via UEFI.

Now everything is installed and I'm ready to do my first overclocking. I'm still reading up all the guides out there, but quick question. Does the Asrock Extrmee Tuning Utility that this Motherboard comes with make for a good method of overclocking or are there better tools? And do I need to have that program running for the settings to be applied or once I set them can I not open it again unless I need to change it?


----------



## LilScrappyD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xeby*
> 
> I finally fixed the problems I was having earlier by finding a copy of Windows that the BIOS would allow me to install via UEFI.
> Now everything is installed and I'm ready to do my first overclocking. I'm still reading up all the guides out there, but quick question. Does the Asrock Extrmee Tuning Utility that this Motherboard comes with make for a good method of overclocking or are there better tools? And do I need to have that program running for the settings to be applied or once I set them can I not open it again unless I need to change it?


i and others would recommend you overclock using the bios and not via the software included.
the software i hear is good for monitoring voltages, etc while in the os.
do all of your overclocking in the bios though.


----------



## ElevenEleven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dkline*
> 
> Thnx Punceh
> Updated to 1.40 and card is recognised.Installed catalyst 12.2 and ccc did not show up and card is only recognised as standard vga graphics adapter in device manager.At least I'm getting a signal.Should probably take this to 7800 owners thread.


Why are you using this version of the driver? The latest driver is 12.6 beta, and you can at least do 12.4. Here's a link to 12.6 beta:
http://support.amd.com/us/kbarticles/Pages/AMDCatalyst126beta.aspx


----------



## punceh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erakith*
> 
> This is not true.
> The z77 Extreme4 is atx length but it is smaller in width.
> The Extreme4-m is mATX.


oh i never noticed that lol XD thx


----------



## ElevenEleven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hectoram93*
> 
> I'm really interested in the extreme 4 mobo my only hesitation is that I heard the size was weird like its a little smaller. How does that effect installation. I will be using a nzxt phantom 410


I'm pretty happy with my ASRock Extreme4. Mine is in a Cooler Master HAF 912 case. I've got a Hyper 212+ cooler on my CPU, and the fan on it does block the first RAM slot, which was easy enough for me to fix with my ultra low profile 30nm Samsung RAM (I have all 4 slots occupied for 16GB of RAM). Fairly large GPU (HIS 7870 IceQ X) fits just fine. No driver issues - everything's just been working smoothly.

Someone mentioned the 24-pin spot warping - I have not experienced that with my board. Perhaps if you have very stiff PSU cables at some awkward angle.


----------



## aar0nsky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LilScrappyD*
> 
> it's not as wide as most full sized atx boards and misses the right most 3 motherboard standoffs.
> just be careful when connecting the 24pin as it will flex.
> there will also be a bigger gap between board and the grommets as well.


Yeah I would hold the back of the mobo when connecting the 24 pin.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElevenEleven*
> 
> I'm pretty happy with my ASRock Extreme4. Mine is in a Cooler Master HAF 912 case. I've got a Hyper 212+ cooler on my CPU, and the fan on it does block the first RAM slot, which was easy enough for me to fix with my ultra low profile 30nm Samsung RAM (I have all 4 slots occupied for 16GB of RAM). Fairly large GPU (HIS 7870 IceQ X) fits just fine. No driver issues - everything's just been working smoothly.
> Someone mentioned the 24-pin spot warping - I have not experienced that with my board. Perhaps if you have very stiff PSU cables at some awkward angle.


I believe he was referring to when you connect it. On some cases the mobo tray allows the mobo to flex when installing the 24 pin which is dangerous and could cause damage. This could be due to board not being long enough to utilize the three standoffs on the right side of the board. When installing the 24 pin just hold the back of the board and you should be ok.

PS thanks to whoever mentioned the newest bios update.(1.70 - extreme4). I had 1.5 and it kills me to not set bclck at 100.(OCD).

Well guys I know one of two things are true based on the extreme4 receiving 6 bios updates in 3.5 months:
1. We have a great mobo manufacturer that updates their products frequently.
2. We have a mobo manufacturer that does not do enough testing on their boards before releasing them.
Either way I am glad problems are getting solved.


----------



## Hectoram93

Okay so when installing the mobo in the case the i should just not use the right three standoffs and use caution when connecting the 24 pin and I should be set with an otherwise amazing board?


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hectoram93*
> 
> Okay so when installing the mobo in the case the i should just not use the right three standoffs and use caution when connecting the 24 pin and I should be set with an otherwise amazing board?


yup very nice board, great features and tough. I have no regrets


----------



## malikq86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aar0nsky*
> 
> PS thanks to whoever mentioned the newest bios update.(1.70 - extreme4). I had 1.5 and it kills me to not set bclck at 100.(OCD).


I take it that 1.7 works completely fine, no issues? out of curiosity, did your OC settings remain/save..or did you have to redo them?


----------



## aar0nsky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malikq86*
> 
> I take it that 1.7 works completely fine, no issues? out of curiosity, did your OC settings remain/save..or did you have to redo them?


I cant say about my past settings, I started fresh with offset voltage and llc @ 1. Gonna see how this goes. BTW come back to vent lol


----------



## malikq86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aar0nsky*
> 
> I cant say about my past settings, I started fresh with offset voltage and llc @ 1. Gonna see how this goes. BTW come back to vent lol


lol ok im back on.


----------



## dkline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElevenEleven*
> 
> Why are you using this version of the driver? The latest driver is 12.6 beta, and you can at least do 12.4. Here's a link to 12.6 beta:
> http://support.amd.com/us/kbarticles/Pages/AMDCatalyst126beta.aspx


I had just read a thread somewhere stating that 12.2 was stable and 12.4 not so much.Installed 12.4 last night and the card is working fine now.Thanks for your help.

I updated bios to 1.40 using the instant flash in uefi.Is this the preferred method of flashing bios?Thought I'd check before going to 1.70.


----------



## malikq86

Guys - *Are we 100% sure "Auto" in LLC Load Line is the same as "Level 5" ??*

I thought I read that..and have been doing a lot of testing based on that assumption....if "Auto" does not equal "Level 5" - please let me know...

Thanks.


----------



## ryfoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *te4o*
> 
> Same result ... In BIOS I can not get more than 38 multiplier anything to do.
> In windows cpu-z shows 3.6


I'm having the same problem as the poster above. I can only select a mutiplier value up to 38 in the uefi, but in CPU-Z under load it only shows up 36. For some reason I can't go past this, although I have been testing at 4.7.

I've posted a separate thread on this but was digging around and saw this post. Couldn't see if a resolution had been found. I'm on BIOS 1.7.


----------



## punceh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ryfoo*
> 
> I'm having the same problem as the poster above. I can only select a mutiplier value up to 38 in the uefi, but in CPU-Z under load it only shows up 36. For some reason I can't go past this, although I have been testing at 4.7.
> I've posted a separate thread on this but was digging around and saw this post. Couldn't see if a resolution had been found. I'm on BIOS 1.7.


can you screenshot your bios settings? im just curious


----------



## Piospi

Which is better:

- Higher offset and level 5-4

- Lower offset and level 2-3

sry for newbie question :]


----------



## malikq86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Piospi*
> 
> Which is better:
> - Higher offset and level 5-4
> - Lower offset and level 2-3
> sry for newbie question :]


I had that question to..but if I had to guess...I would say lower offset with higher level. At least that is what i have been shooting for...mainly because I feel it's easier/faster to test.

BTW I found this nice guide on Offset: http://forum.overclock3d.net/index.php?/topic/39090-offset-mode-overclocking-starter-guide-and-thread/


----------



## Erakith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Piospi*
> 
> Which is better:
> - Higher offset and level 5-4
> - Lower offset and level 2-3
> sry for newbie question :]


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malikq86*
> 
> I had the question to..but if I had to guess...I would say lower offset with higher level. At least that is what i have been shooting for.
> BTW I found this nice guide on Offset: http://forum.overclock3d.net/index.php?/topic/39090-offset-mode-overclocking-starter-guide-and-thread/


No.

You want to use LLC to get close to your voltage setting. If you use a lower voltage with LLC 1, you're going to get voltage spikes. You want to deliver consistent voltage to your chip at load, not fluctuating higher/lower voltage spikes.

If your voltage once offset is 1.240v, but you use LLC 1, and it spikes to 1.290, that's not a good overclock. It might be stable, but you want to try and get it as close to 1.240 at load as you can. If LLC 3 is giving your BSODs, you should increase your voltage slightly before trying to use LLC 1 instead.

That said, LLC 2 and 3 are usually fine. But you should still load your CPU and monitor voltages with CPU-Z or CPUID and play with your settings to prevent your voltages drooping or jumping too much.


----------



## malikq86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erakith*
> 
> No.
> You want to use LLC to get close to your voltage setting. If you make a lower voltage with LLC 1, you're going to get voltage spikes. You want to deliver consistent voltage to your chip at load, not fluctuating higher/lower voltage spikes.
> If your voltage once offset is 1.240v, but you use LLC 1, and it spikes to 1.290, that's not a good overclock. It might be stable, but you want to try and get it as close to 1.240 at load as you can. If LLC 3 is giving your BSODs, you should increase your voltage slightly before trying to use LLC 1 instead.


FYI - When I said "higher LLC"...I meant like Level 4 or 5...not LLC1. LLC 4/5 + minimum (+) offset > LLC 1/2 + big (-) offset. Am not sure if we agree or disagree on this...

If you truly want consistent voltage..why not just use fixed mode.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erakith*
> 
> If your voltage once offset is 1.240v, but you use LLC 1, and it spikes to 1.290, that's not a good overclock. It might be stable, but you want to try and get it as close to 1.240 at load as you can. If LLC 3 is giving your BSODs, you should increase your voltage slightly before trying to use LLC 1 instead.


yeah i completely agree... that's what i meant and thought i said.


----------



## LilScrappyD

i use LLC 1 and have 1.275 set in bios and my vcore goes from 1.264-1.272 it NEVER spikes.


----------



## kpo6969

Extreme4 owners:
Bios P1.50 and P1.60 are no longer listed on support download page.
It lists P1.40 and then P1.70
FYI


----------



## ElevenEleven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpo6969*
> 
> Extreme4 owners:
> Bios P1.50 and P1.60 are no longer listed on support download page.
> It lists P1.40 and then P1.70
> FYI


Thank you. I'm waiting for some more reviews on the stability of 1.70 before I risk upgrading, as everything's stable for me at the moment with 1.30 (original).


----------



## kpo6969

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElevenEleven*
> 
> Thank you. I'm waiting for some more reviews on the stability of 1.70 before I risk upgrading, as everything's stable for me at the moment with 1.30 (original).


1.20 unstabe
1.30 ok
1.40 ok
1.50 unstable
1.60 unstable
1.70 ok
For me anyway.
My wireless Microsoft usb mouse, keyboard unusable in bios (had a mind of it's own).


----------



## punceh

i updated to 1.7 and i dont really notice many changes, its still stable just like 1.4 was for me


----------



## malikq86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *punceh*
> 
> i updated to 1.7 and i dont really notice many changes, its still stable just like 1.4 was for me


did you test for stability? prime95?

or try lower voltage /offset to see if 1.7 BIOS improve stability at lower levels?

just wondering.








_________________________________________

Also,

I've achieved 4.4ghz stability..however, max temp in Prime95 (12 hours) was 80C and in IBT (10 rounds, very high) it was 85C.....what do you guys think? Am I *100% fine* with this OC ?? or should I lower my overclock settings?


----------



## ryfoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *punceh*
> 
> can you screenshot your bios settings? im just curious


Hope you can see somethign I can't, i'm at my wits end. I actually wonder if something is damaged. It's functioning fine at stock, but just no ability to change multiplier.


----------



## ElevenEleven

Are you typing the numbers into the "All Core" CPU ratio field with your keyboard or looking for some scroll-down menu? Probably a stupid question, but just checking! Typing in the numbers is the correct method.


----------



## ryfoo

Typing the numbers, it accepts the value I enter but the moment i do anything else, press a key, or button (F10 for example it reverts back to 36).


----------



## malikq86

So I've been doing A LOT of OC tweaking....but realized I left *"Long Duration Power Limit"* and *"Short Duration Power Limit"* on *"Auto"*.

How bad is that? Would I be seeing different OC results if I had set this to "Max" ?? Just wondering if I should redo some of my tests....or won't make a difference?

Current Stabilized Settings:

*Ratio:* x44
*LLC Line:* Level 4
*Offset:* -0.005
*Max Temp:* 80C in Prime95, 85C in IBT
*Load Voltage:* 1.168

*Prime95*: Passed 12 hours of (90% RAM) Temps: 76-79-81-72
*IBT:* Passed 50 rounds (maximum RAM)


----------



## punceh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ryfoo*
> 
> Typing the numbers, it accepts the value I enter but the moment i do anything else, press a key, or button (F10 for example it reverts back to 36).


thats really weird :/ have you tried flashing the bios? maybe the board came with stock 1.1 or 1.2 instead of the IB support that came with 1.3+?


----------



## ryfoo

Yeah flashed it to 1.7, also tried 1.4 just in case. I am completely flummoxed. I've contacted Asrock support, if i figure it out i'll post here.


----------



## jonashendrickx

Hmm I did notice that while HCI memtest was running my mouse would freeze when not used. This is introduced in 1.70

Aside from that it never freezes/unfreezes.

I haven't had any BSODs yet.

Also noticed microcode update for sandy bridge in 1.70


----------



## peck1234

Newbie, just got my Asrock z77 board 3 days ago and loving it. (newegg $125 Steal)







All is going well.

Right now im really just enjoying the onboard audio, the ALC898 sounds fantastic, so detailed and clean. Really enjoying the speed compared to my i7 920. IVY is freaking fast!

When I do decide to install my graphic card, is there any way to shut off completely the onboard gpu? It looks like I have to at least let it use a minimum of 32MB of ram. (Right now I have it set to allocate 1GB, and must the the HD 2500 is very speedy for onboard!)


----------



## PowerK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *peck1234*
> 
> Newbie, just got my Asrock z77 board 3 days ago and loving it. All is going well.
> Right now im really just enjoying the onboard audio, the ALC898 sounds fantastic, so detailed and clean.
> When I do decide to install my graphic card, is there any way to shut off completely the onboard gpu? It looks like I have to at least let it use a minimum of 32MB of ram.


When you get a PCI-E graphic card,

In BIOS,

iGPU Multi Monitor Support = DISABLE.

That should do it.


----------



## peck1234

Thanks, right now I have that option set off, but am still using onboard graphics. So I guess that once I install my card it will auto detect and bypass the GPU...


----------



## Xeby

I have a very minor issue, but an annoying one I wonder if someone could help. Right now my CPU fan seems to be running at full power at all times. I went into the AXTU and went to fan control, and could tell that when I manually moved the CPU fan slider down from the max of 10, there was a noticeable decrease in sound but with no real impact on the temperature while I was idle. It seems to me that my CPU fan does not need to be running this fast while on idle.

Is there a way to have the CPU fan automatically scale to only spin at full speed when it needs to? Do I need to buy hardware to do this or is this something that software can do, or a BIOS setting? Currently the CPU fan is the loudest fan when the computer is idle, its not a huge deal but something I would love to fix.


----------



## antikarma

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xeby*
> 
> Do I need to buy hardware to do this or is this something that software can do, or a BIOS setting? Currently the CPU fan is the loudest fan when the computer is idle, its not a huge deal but something I would love to fix.


Are you connected to Fan Header 1 or 2? 3 pin or 4 pin fans?

Fan Header 1 doesn't work with 3 pin fans, you won't be able to adjust the speed, you'll need to move it to the second header.

More to that, there is only a temperature control target. This means that you get 100% of the target speed at a certain CPU temperature that you sent. Unfortunately there is no 'ramping'.


----------



## Xeby

I'm not sure what I'm connected to or how many pins but without looking I can adjust the fan speed manually no problem, so that doesn't seem to be the issue. The problem is that it is running at 100 percent on idle and I don't want it to be. However I have no problem running at 100 percent when it needs to be to keep the CPU adequately cooled, but it seems clear that it doesn't need to be going at 100 percent speed to keep the CPU at idle temperature while idle.


----------



## ElevenEleven

Do you have it on the "Full on" setting in the BIOS?


----------



## Xeby

It seems I did have it on Full On setting in the BIOS, didn't know that option was there. I switched it to automatic but don't notice it did much except now in AXTU it shows the target temp changed, I'm not sure if it will scale now or not, is changing it to automatic the only option I have?


----------



## ElevenEleven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xeby*
> 
> It seems I did have it on Full On setting in the BIOS, didn't know that option was there. I switched it to automatic but don't notice it did much except now in AXTU it shows the target temp changed, I'm not sure if it will scale now or not, is changing it to automatic the only option I have?


Yes, you can change it. Look at the section in the BIOS for the fan settings:

Fan 1 and 2 setting : Automatic
- Target CPU Temperature : (whatever you want... 50C or what not)
- Target Fan speed : Level 1-9, 9 being the highest rotation speed at your target temperature.

I have a very quiet fan installed onto my CPU cooler and I have it set to 50C target temperature at fan speed level 9. If you have a noisy fan, you could experiment with target fan speed levels and ramp up temperatures. Likewise, you can change fan speed levels for any case fans that are plugged into your motherboard.


----------



## Xeby

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElevenEleven*
> 
> Yes, you can change it. Look at the section in the BIOS for the fan settings:
> Fan 1 and 2 setting : Automatic
> - Target CPU Temperature : (whatever you want... 50C or what not)
> - Target Fan speed : Level 1-9, 9 being the highest rotation speed at your target temperature.
> I have a very quiet fan installed onto my CPU cooler and I have it set to 50C target temperature at fan speed level 9. If you have a noisy fan, you could experiment with target fan speed levels and ramp up temperatures. Likewise, you can change fan speed levels for any case fans that are plugged into your motherboard.


Does this mean that if/when it goes over the target it will increase the speed? For instance if my idle is 40c and I set my target temp to 40c with a low speed like 3, it'll be quiet. What if the temp rises to 70 when I'm playing a game, will the fan go higher to compensate?


----------



## ElevenEleven

I'm not certain, to be honest, but I think it means that it will try to work toward your target temperature and fan speed. Target fan speed might be the maximum limit or it might be the average speed unless your system is over your Target Temperature - I'm not 100% sure.


----------



## jonashendrickx

How do I know which is the best LLC level ?

So far I used +0.020v with LLC4 resulting in higher idle voltages.


----------



## Erakith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jonashendrickx*
> 
> How do I know which is the best LLC level ?
> So far I used +0.020v with LLC4 resulting in higher idle voltages.


Idle voltages aren't your concern 'cause they're lower than your load voltages. Load your CPU up with Prime or Aida or whatever you want, and monitor voltages. Then use LLC to get "as close as you can" to your voltage setting.


----------



## dockerthedog

Having not payed much attention to new cpu's and chipsets since 09 when I got my 920...I FEEL LIKE A NOOB! Blah, I'm sure I'll get it but what a pita learning what all these terms mean.


----------



## olivete

I had many cold boot issues, so I am here to let you guys know that after i updated my BIOS to 1.60 and left ALL overlock options ON (i mean those C stats, speedstep and so), basically the only thing I have changed was the offset voltage, all my problems are gone. I have been working @ 4.7ghz, not one single blue screen, crash, coold boot or any other issue.

Everything is perfect now









BTW, I have a z77 extreme 4 board and a 2500k CPU.

EDIT:

WOW just saw it now... http://www.asrock.com/mb/download.asp?Model=Z77%20Extreme4&o=BIOS
where are the 1.5 and 1.6 versions?
that really does not look good!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I have been running the 1.6, any one got the 1.7?


----------



## peck1234

Dudes, just plugged in my GTX 285 to PCI port 2 on my asrock. Card powers up, but not detected. (no video)

HELP


----------



## ElevenEleven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *peck1234*
> 
> Dudes, just plugged in my GTX 285 to PCI port 2 on my asrock. Card powers up, but not detected. (no video)
> HELP


Have you plugged your monitor to the integrated GPU port on your motherboard before this discrete card? If so, you may need to go into your BIOS using integrated graphics again and there change default graphics to PCI-E. Shut down, replug video cable to your discrete GPU, boot. Other than that, check your cords... not sure what else.


----------



## Erakith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *peck1234*
> 
> Dudes, just plugged in my GTX 285 to PCI port 2 on my asrock. Card powers up, but not detected. (no video)
> HELP


This has popped up a couple of times.
Solution has been to update or reflash BIOS.


----------



## peck1234

Just got it working, cleared the cmos, and reseated card, gtx was autodected. Yay. Also I set the gpu to pci-express.

Scary tho.. !


----------



## ElevenEleven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *peck1234*
> 
> Just got it working, cleared the cmos, and reseated card, gtx was autodected. Yay. Also I set the gpu to pci-express.
> Scary tho.. !


Great! My bet is it was trying to use the integrated GPU as the default output instead of PCI-E.


----------



## yahiax

hey guys just finished a new build and after downloading and updating all i need I internet flashed my bios using the UEIF but after it was done downloading and said success it had to reboot and that was the last time i i saw anything on my screen.

My pc turns on fine but nothing on screen shows up and my mouse doesn't light up (so its not connected) only my speakers do light up.


----------



## ElevenEleven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahiax*
> 
> hey guys just finished a new build and after downloading and updating all i need I internet flashed my bios using the UEIF but after it was done downloading and said success it had to reboot and that was the last time i i saw anything on my screen.
> 
> My pc turns on fine but nothing on screen shows up and my mouse doesn't light up (so its not connected) only my speakers do light up.


Can you plug your monitor into the integrated graphics port on your motherboard and try a non-USB mouse if you have one?


----------



## yahiax

plugging to MB gives same thing no signal on the monitor.


----------



## ElevenEleven

Hm, you could try what the guy above you did - reset CMOS.


----------



## yahiax

that's the clr CMOS button on the back right? just tried it and switched to MB graphics and tried it again but all it does is restart and same deal no screen signal.


----------



## xNAPx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahiax*
> 
> that's the clr CMOS button on the back right? just tried it and switched to MB graphics and tried it again but all it does is restart and same deal no screen signal.


i had the same problem on my fatal1ty professional with a HD5850, i dunno why but i haven't solved it yet, tried other psu, tried other slot, tried cmos clean, nothing changed


----------



## xNAPx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PowerK*
> 
> When you get a PCI-E graphic card,
> In BIOS,
> iGPU Multi Monitor Support = DISABLE.
> That should do it.


I don't think the option is that, cause i use onboard graphics and i disabled multi monitor support and still work


----------



## dkline

@XNapX

I had the same problem a few days ago.The thing that fixed it was updating the BIOS.It was on 1.30 and when i flashed to 1.40 graphics card was recognised..I wouldn't use the internet flash option.I downloaded from their site onto a usb and flashed in uefi. Prob even safer to flash in DOS or something but asked the question here the other day and didn't notice an answer. Anyone like to chime in on the safest way to flash BIOS on this board?


----------



## Erakith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dkline*
> 
> @XNapX
> I had the same problem a few days ago.The thing that fixed it was updating the BIOS.It was on 1.30 and when i flashed to 1.40 graphics card was recognised..I wouldn't use the internet flash option.I downloaded from their site onto a usb and flashed in uefi. Prob even safer to flash in DOS or something but asked the question here the other day and didn't notice an answer. Anyone like to chime in on the safest way to flash BIOS on this board?


I'm pretty sure I answered you..
DOS > UEFI > Windows

That said, I've been flashing with UEFI, done it three times now without issue.


----------



## xNAPx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dkline*
> 
> @XNapX
> I had the same problem a few days ago.The thing that fixed it was updating the BIOS.It was on 1.30 and when i flashed to 1.40 graphics card was recognised..I wouldn't use the internet flash option.I downloaded from their site onto a usb and flashed in uefi. Prob even safer to flash in DOS or something but asked the question here the other day and didn't notice an answer. Anyone like to chime in on the safest way to flash BIOS on this board?


it's not the bios cause i updated it onto last version (1.20 for fatality pro) and the issue is still there


----------



## tw33k

Both the x16 slots in my Fatal1ty Pro stopped working the other day. I have to run my card in the x4 slot til I RMA the board next week


----------



## xNAPx

The card works just no video output


----------



## malikq86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erakith*
> 
> I'm pretty sure I answered you..
> DOS > UEFI > Windows
> That said, I've been flashing with UEFI, done it three times now without issue.


My "Internet Flash" option in BIOS never works...it finds it online, but unable to download...maybe I have something disabled in BIOS that blocks it from updating??? Anyone know?


----------



## Erakith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malikq86*
> 
> My "Instant Flash" option in BIOS never works...it finds it online, but unable to download...maybe I have something disabled in BIOS that blocks it from updating??? Anyone know?


Put the instant flash file on a USB stick.

BIOS will auto detect it and ta-daaa!

I haven't tried the internet flash option yet.. don't know if I will.


----------



## malikq86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erakith*
> 
> Put the instant flash file on a USB stick.
> BIOS will auto detect it and ta-daaa!
> I haven't tried the internet flash option yet.. don't know if I will.


Oh, I meant Internet Flash not Instant....lol. It doesn't work for me.

You running 1.7 BIOS? I'm still at 1.4....does OC settings profiles remain and work the same (stable)?


----------



## Erakith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malikq86*
> 
> Oh, I meant Internet Flash not Instant....lol. It doesn't work for me.
> You running 1.7 BIOS? I'm still at 1.4....does OC settings profiles remain and work the same (stable)?


I have the Extreme6, not 4, so I'm rockin 1.6 which is the latest. I haven't had an unstable BIOS on this board yet. Glad I got it.


----------



## peck1234

Here's some eyecandy!


----------



## malikq86

^ lol..come on man, change the heatsink...your on OCN!!









Here is my *Eye Candy*


----------



## peck1234

lol, changing the heatsink on a 3450 will have 0 benefit for me.


----------



## yahiax

Quote:


> Put the instant flash file on a USB stick.
> 
> BIOS will auto detect it and ta-daaa!


I have tried that b4 my black screen and it never recognized my USB even tho it was formatted the way they wanted it to be, and internet flash always found the latest version and asked to download but then "internet connection error" and the only time it worked via internet was when i got the black screen after reboot. should I exchange it from microcenter or is there a fix?


----------



## Erakith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahiax*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Put the instant flash file on a USB stick.
> BIOS will auto detect it and ta-daaa!
> 
> 
> 
> I have tried that b4 my black screen and it never recognized my USB even tho it was formatted the way they wanted it to be, and internet flash always found the latest version and asked to download but then "internet connection error" and the only time it worked via internet was when i got the black screen after reboot. should I exchange it from microcenter or is there a fix?
Click to expand...

Make sure you were putting the right type on the stick.
Instant flash and DOS flash files are different, and BIOS wont recognize the DOS file and vise versa.


----------



## jonashendrickx

Hey we can make BIOS mods

http://forum.notebookreview.com/toshiba/639689-sandy-bridge-toshiba-bios-modding-thread-xmp-enabled.html#post8251111

Here is the description how to do it.

We can easily unlock menus.

I tested it and it works.

It doesnt seem to cause corruption when editing. Still scared to flash.

Is anyone willing to donate me some money? I need €15 euros to buy a second BIOS chip.
If I have that I can do testing and make regular releases for all ASRock boards.

This is not guaranteed. But I will do my very best.

Anyone interested? PM me please.

I can unlock things like DIMM temp monitoring

trip points for temperatures being too high. Now these are the trip points:

THROTTLE AT 95C
FAN VERY HIGH AT 71C

I can do few other things but never did this. All I made was microcode updates for the ASRock P67 Pro3 SE

Please not that some settings may not be implemented correctly. So it's still a bet whether we will make a win or not. But I can at least try and give it a shot right ?


----------



## jonashendrickx

Here are flashing tools to flash the InstantFlash-image in windows

http://ami.com/support/downloadagreement.cfm?DLFile=support/downloads/amiflash.zip&InpDrvID=90

For 32-bit and 64-bit and DOS









Isn't that generous of me ?


----------



## aar0nsky

ATTENTION TO ANYONE THAT JUST BOUGHT THIS MOTHERBOARD AND IS HAVING PROBLEMS. READ THE WHOLE THREAD AND SEE IF YOUR ISSUE IS IN THERE, IF NOT THEN GOOGLE IT AND THEN IF YOU CANT FIND ANYTHING, ASK A QUESTION.

The reason I say this is because there is so much repeated questions and answering of the same things that those of us that are trying to test and share results are getting our posts hidden by spam.

ALSO:
Thank you to everyone that is trying to clean up the spam that is filling this thread rapidly, you know who you are.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malikq86*
> 
> ^ lol..come on man, change the heatsink...your on OCN!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my *Eye Candy*


Heres my magnificent feat of stuffing 3/4 OD tubing loop inside a mid tower case.
HERE

EDIT: Pics reflect my old gigabyte lga 775 board and q9550. everything else is the same. Wow i should take new pics because some stuff is re routed and i just dont want people to see how ghetto it looks when im benching LMAO


----------



## sgtlil

Bios problem with my ASRock Z77 Extreme4

I was getting random freezing and restarts while gaming and watching videos. Ive been thru every forum on the net trying to figure it out. I reinstalled Windows, replaced my video card, tested my RAM did every little tweak possible nothing still the problem.

Then I decided to update my BIOS from 1.40 to 1.50 by flash drive then upgraded to 1.60 by internet flash, restarted my computer and everything worked flawlessly.

Should have left in alone but No not me. I was having trouble with my headset not being recognized when I start my computer and I would have to unplug and plug back it back in and it would be fine. So I saw BIOS update 1.70 (Improve USB compatibility) perfect maybe this will solve the headset problem. went in to BIOS and did a internet flash updated to 1.70, restarted and my headset still isn't being recognized on start up. Went on line and watched a video and bang restart, played a game and it froze.

Question - Can I roll back my BIOS and if so how?


----------



## Erakith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sgtlil*
> 
> Question - Can I roll back my BIOS and if so how?


Download the file from the ASRock site. Get the Instant Flash or DOS version, don';t use windows.
I use instant flash, though DOS is more solid.

Follow the instructions on the site to install the UEFI. If you have 1.6 on the drive, it'll install that. 1.5, etc.

Tbh though, it's probably not the BIOS that's causing the issues. 1.7 is the most stable E4 BIOS to date, so if it's causing issues, I'd look elsewhere.


----------



## punceh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sgtlil*
> 
> Bios problem with my ASRock Z77 Extreme4
> I was getting random freezing and restarts while gaming and watching videos. Ive been thru every forum on the net trying to figure it out. I reinstalled Windows, replaced my video card, tested my RAM did every little tweak possible nothing still the problem.
> Then I decided to update my BIOS from 1.40 to 1.50 by flash drive then upgraded to 1.60 by internet flash, restarted my computer and everything worked flawlessly.
> Should have left in alone but No not me. I was having trouble with my headset not being recognized when I start my computer and I would have to unplug and plug back it back in and it would be fine. So I saw BIOS update 1.70 (Improve USB compatibility) perfect maybe this will solve the headset problem. went in to BIOS and did a internet flash updated to 1.70, restarted and my headset still isn't being recognized on start up. Went on line and watched a video and bang restart, played a game and it froze.
> Question - Can I roll back my BIOS and if so how?


judging by the fact that it still boots(?) your bios isn't really broken i guess, maybe it didn't flash all properly but if you can still go into windows you can just reflash it







do it trough DOS tho


----------



## aar0nsky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sgtlil*
> 
> Bios problem with my ASRock Z77 Extreme4
> I was getting random freezing and restarts while gaming and watching videos. Ive been thru every forum on the net trying to figure it out. I reinstalled Windows, replaced my video card, tested my RAM did every little tweak possible nothing still the problem.
> Then I decided to update my BIOS from 1.40 to 1.50 by flash drive then upgraded to 1.60 by internet flash, restarted my computer and everything worked flawlessly.
> Should have left in alone but No not me. I was having trouble with my headset not being recognized when I start my computer and I would have to unplug and plug back it back in and it would be fine. So I saw BIOS update 1.70 (Improve USB compatibility) perfect maybe this will solve the headset problem. went in to BIOS and did a internet flash updated to 1.70, restarted and my headset still isn't being recognized on start up. Went on line and watched a video and bang restart, played a game and it froze.
> Question - Can I roll back my BIOS and if so how?


Is this headset with a usb sound card or is it usb? If so, does the soundcard have its own drivers.
If not, I would check sound drivers. It is pretty unclear in your post if it is usb or just 3.5mm that you are plugging your headset in with.
I would assume you are using usb since you said it is not recognizing. If this is the case it is most likely a usb soundcard and you need to install the drivers for it.


----------



## malikq86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aar0nsky*
> 
> Heres my magnificent feat of stuffing 3/4 OD tubing loop inside a mid tower case.
> HERE
> EDIT: Pics reflect my old gigabyte lga 775 board and q9550. everything else is the same. Wow i should take new pics because some stuff is re routed and i just dont want people to see how ghetto it looks when im benching LMAO










Wow, Nice! Maybe my next system build will be watercooling.

The best WC Mod Case I've seen so far is this guy: http://www.overclock.net/t/1244215/final-pics-inverted-corsair-600t


----------



## dkline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erakith*
> 
> I'm pretty sure I answered you..
> DOS > UEFI > Windows
> That said, I've been flashing with UEFI, done it three times now without issue.


Apologies must have missed that the other day.Been quite busy.Thanks for the reply.I'll probably stick with uefi flash method then.


----------



## peck1234

Hey guys, I just bought this sound blaster for my z77.

I know the SNR is a little lower than the onboard, but it still should sound much superior correct?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16829102041


----------



## jonashendrickx

the only reason I would buy a sound card is to have the calculations done by a sound card, and not the cpu


----------



## jonashendrickx

You can rollback with instant flash. Or read my post few posts up.

Download afuwin. Download older bios. And go flash

For those who brick their motherboard BIOS flashing:
http://www.bios-service-center.com/index.php?cPath=362_115_972&sort=2a

When i have the money I will buy a chip myself to start unlocking UEFI menus


----------



## xNAPx

For those who have experienced VGA problem. Yesterday night i plugged in my VGA again and gone into the bios with on board. I used the system monitor function to see if my vga card was recognized but It wasn't, there was no VGA plugged for system monitor, why this? PCI express broken?


----------



## punceh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xNAPx*
> 
> For those who have experienced VGA problem. Yesterday night i plugged in my VGA again and gone into the bios with on board. I used the system monitor function to see if my vga card was recognized but It wasn't, there was no VGA plugged for system monitor, why this? PCI express broken?


i had that aswell, it did work in the second slot though(and it showed up in BIOS) i ran it like that for a while and installed windows/updated bios and so on. when i switched it back it still worked so im guessing it was a bios(1.3) issue. have you tried updating bios? you might have answered this before but so many people asking the same questions here XD


----------



## tw33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xNAPx*
> 
> For those who have experienced VGA problem. Yesterday night i plugged in my VGA again and gone into the bios with on board. I used the system monitor function to see if my vga card was recognized but It wasn't, there was no VGA plugged for system monitor, why this? PCI express broken?


My card is not detected in either x16 slot. It only works in the bottom slot which is x4


----------



## peck1234

Ok guys just loaded up my first game on the Asrock and BOOM! Entire screen went black. Now I have no video out of my onboard or my video card. Ive cleared the cmos multiple times.

Also Dr. Debug is dead. Nothing shows up. (The power lights on the Clear Cmos/reset/and power) also do not light up.

Briccked?







or what? Think I may be going back to gigabyte.


----------



## zaodrze244

4600 Ivy needs a lot of V

http://min.us/mepITH5zR


----------



## xNAPx

Maybe it is the last thing i can try, but why that? bios issue?


----------



## Erakith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zaodrze244*
> 
> 4600 Ivy needs a lot of V
> http://min.us/mepITH5zR


That's not that much, really.


----------



## xNAPx

Ok i plugged the vga in the last PCI slot and it was recognized by the motherboard, but plugging the hdmi the vga doesn't give any output, so what i have to think? Motherboard RMA?

Other question: is the asmedia driver necessary? because i experienced a windows startup slow down after i install it


----------



## aar0nsky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zaodrze244*
> 
> 4600 Ivy needs a lot of V
> http://min.us/mepITH5zR


Holy **** dude, thats alot more than I use. What is the voltage reading in cpu z? Mine is only 1.285


----------



## Erakith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aar0nsky*
> 
> Holy **** dude, thats alot more than I use. What is the voltage reading in cpu z? Mine is only 1.285


I need +0.090v offset for 4.6, so he's not far off mine.
4.7 (saved but I can't remember it for the life of me) was something ridiculous like 0.165.. haha.

So long as it's under 1.45v load i'm fine


----------



## zaodrze244

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aar0nsky*
> 
> Holy **** dude, thats alot more than I use. What is the voltage reading in cpu z? Mine is only 1.285


as seen in the screenshot 1.344 v.

4500 - 1.304 ~ 1.312v
4700 - 1.38-1.4v

resistant cpu...


----------



## peck1234

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xNAPx*
> 
> Ok i plugged the vga in the last PCI slot and it was recognized by the motherboard, but plugging the hdmi the vga doesn't give any output, so what i have to think? Motherboard RMA?
> Other question: is the asmedia driver necessary? because i experienced a windows startup slow down after i install it


Hit the clear cmos switch in the back of the board and then plug in to the video port you want to use.

My Asrock Exreme 4 crapped out on me in 4 days. I am not happy with this board AT ALL. Got my entire rig set up, then finally installed my video card after multiple tries the board finally found it. Fired up L4D2, managed to play 10 minutes than BOOM! Entire system crashed, Dr. Debug doesent even light up, along with the power/cmos/reset switch on the board are now dead.

ASROCK GARBAGE.... back to gigabyte..

Went with this instead...

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128541


----------



## ElevenEleven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *peck1234*
> 
> Hit the clear cmos switch in the back of the board and then plug in to the video port you want to use.
> My Asrock Exreme 4 crapped out on me in 4 days. I am not happy with this board AT ALL. Got my entire rig set up, then finally installed my video card after multiple tries the board finally found it. Fired up L4D2, managed to play 10 minutes than BOOM! Entire system crashed, Dr. Debug doesent even light up, along with the power/cmos/reset switch on the board are now dead.
> ASROCK GARBAGE.... back to gigabyte..
> Went with this instead...
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128541


Could it be your PSU? I had a new PC Power and Cooling PSU die on me like that. My Extreme4 has not given me any problems yet *knocking on wood*. My AMD Gigabyte board definitely has issues though. Hit or miss!


----------



## kpo6969

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *peck1234*
> 
> Hit the clear cmos switch in the back of the board and then plug in to the video port you want to use.
> My Asrock Exreme 4 crapped out on me in 4 days. I am not happy with this board AT ALL. Got my entire rig set up, then finally installed my video card after multiple tries the board finally found it. Fired up L4D2, managed to play 10 minutes than BOOM! Entire system crashed, Dr. Debug doesent even light up, along with the power/cmos/reset switch on the board are now dead.
> ASROCK GARBAGE.... back to gigabyte..
> Went with this instead...
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128541


I would also concur with the question about your psu.
46 amps is a little low for a 700w unit plus the GTX 285 may be too much for it, depending on the age of your psu and overclock on cpu and gpu.


----------



## peck1234

Lol, believe me its the board not the psu. Ive had the psu in a i7 920 build with the gtx 285 @ 4.0ghz with ZERO problems for the last 3 years

If anything the upgrade to ivy bridge will be using less power.

The Asrock cpu fan still powered on, but once again, No video out, either my onboard/card and DR Debug is dead.


----------



## jonashendrickx

I think it's also the PSU.

But hey if you want to risk this again and ruin your gigabyte. Feel free to come back to ASRock


----------



## ElevenEleven

Just to test though, can you try a different PSU? My dying PSU would not power my PCI Express card half the time - I had to do a full power cycle, holding power button on my unplugged computer for a long time, then turning on for the card to finally get enough power (until the PSU died 3 days later). That was on my Gigabyte board set up with a GTX 580. A 750 Watt PSU at that, so should have been fine, if not the part where it broke (it has since been replaced with the same model, which works great).


----------



## xNAPx

I experienced even something strange, with wireless usb adaptor. when i plug in the system recognized the card but tell me "it's impossible to find driver" when i install the driver the card is not recognized by the driver itself, just by the device manager with a problem on it. I've just bought two different usb adaptors in these day and i had to change it, when i plugged i got the same issue (different usb adaptor, different brand, same issue), it could be about my motherboard? some strange behaviour because of energy power or something that broke those devices? or i've just been unlucky?

for the vga problem are u sure it's the psu? Mine is new one and the pc running well at 4,7 ghz i also tried different connection on the psu but same issue i think it's the motherboard not the psu


----------



## aar0nsky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *peck1234*
> 
> Hit the clear cmos switch in the back of the board and then plug in to the video port you want to use.
> My Asrock Exreme 4 crapped out on me in 4 days. I am not happy with this board AT ALL. Got my entire rig set up, then finally installed my video card after multiple tries the board finally found it. Fired up L4D2, managed to play 10 minutes than BOOM! Entire system crashed, Dr. Debug doesent even light up, along with the power/cmos/reset switch on the board are now dead.
> ASROCK GARBAGE.... back to gigabyte..
> Went with this instead...
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128541


First off, make sure the computer is powered off and then switch the power supply off in the back of the case. Wait about 5 seconds and then hit the clear cmos button. Then turn both buttons on. If you press the cmos while the computer or even the psu is on, that is incorrect and can lead to problems. Dr. Debug requires power to the motherboard to light up. Getting one bad motherboard is not garbage. These are mass produced like anything. If you are old enough, you may have a car. Those are also mass produced and look at all the brands that some people swear by and others swear against. The same concept applies.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *peck1234*
> 
> Lol, believe me its the board not the psu. Ive had the psu in a i7 920 build with the gtx 285 @ 4.0ghz with ZERO problems for the last 3 years
> If anything the upgrade to ivy bridge will be using less power.
> The Asrock cpu fan still powered on, but once again, No video out, either my onboard/card and DR Debug is dead.


3 years for a psu is pretty standard if you are overclocking or if you have a ton of peripherals. Only psu's i see last alot longer are rosewills. (once again its a brand I have had good experiences with)

Honestly your response about the brand being garbage was uncalled for. I could see if you mobo died and you had no help from tech support or getting an RMA but honestly, these are electronics they are not bug free.


----------



## aar0nsky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xNAPx*
> 
> I experienced even something strange, with wireless usb adaptor. when i plug in the system recognized the card but tell me "it's impossible to find driver" when i install the driver the card is not recognized by the driver itself, just by the device manager with a problem on it. I've just bought two different usb adaptors in these day and i had to change it, when i plugged i got the same issue (different usb adaptor, different brand, same issue), it could be about my motherboard? some strange behaviour because of energy power or something that broke those devices? or i've just been unlucky?
> for the vga problem are u sure it's the psu? Mine is new one and the pc running well at 4,7 ghz i also tried different connection on the psu but same issue i think it's the motherboard not the psu


Are you using the driver supplied with the usb card or are you trying to use the driver windows wants you to use? Windows will sometimes incorrectly install a driver and some off brand usb devices need the drive their manufacturer sent with it or is on their website.


----------



## xNAPx

I tried both. nothing change. i tried them even on my notebook with linux, nothing changed. I thought about my mobo broke them because i tried them on my notebook after i plugged them on my pc desktop.

anyway I'm esperiencig the vga issue too, so what i have to do with that? which kind of step i have to follow to ensure vga finally works?


----------



## conwa

Are there more people like me who can set their 1600 ram at 1866 @ 1,5V??
I could never do this with my asus gene-z68 and with the extreme 4 i could lower my timings a bit and run it at 1,5v without problems.
Is my mobo tricking me or what?


----------



## ElevenEleven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *conwa*
> 
> Are there more people like me who can set their 1600 ram at 1866 @ 1,5V??
> I could never do this with my asus gene-z68 and with the extreme 4 i could lower my timings a bit and run it at 1,5v without problems.
> Is my mobo tricking me or what?


Depends on your RAM? I can easily do this with my Samsung 30nm 4GB modules (and more). I'm running 4 at 1.45V 1866 9-9-9-24-1T.


----------



## jonashendrickx

Did anyone notice the hot chipset heatsink on the Extreme4?

I lowered my PCH voltage. Damn

Also noticed my system is stable since I put my videocard on the lowest PCIE slot. So my sidefan can blow straight at the chipset. I have had no idle bsods when my system has been on too long.

0.975v seems to go fine.

0.8v was no boot
0.9v booted fine.
went with 0.975v for safety


----------



## appleg33k85

In as of yesterday! Rebuilt my rig into a mITX with the Z77E-ITX board [one of the first mITX boards Microcenter has decided to stock, thus the $50 off the motherboard with IB purchase!!]

I'm just waiting on the 480 to officially arrive, then I'll have fun stuffing it into my Lian Li PC-Q25B!


----------



## malikq86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jonashendrickx*
> 
> Did anyone notice the hot chipset heatsink on the Extreme4?
> I lowered my PCH voltage. Damn
> Also noticed my system is stable since I put my videocard on the lowest PCIE slot. So my sidefan can blow straight at the chipset. I have had no idle bsods when my system has been on too long.
> 0.975v seems to go fine.
> 0.8v was no boot
> 0.9v booted fine.
> went with 0.975v for safety


My side fan blows on the graphic card in the top pci slot...

sooo you are saying now that you moved it down and let the fan blow on the chipset...and it's more stable? hmmmm.....ok...seems a little odd.

i think i rather have fan on gfx card though...

What are your OC settings?...that voltage is very low.


----------



## conwa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jonashendrickx*
> 
> Did anyone notice the hot chipset heatsink on the Extreme4?
> I lowered my PCH voltage. Damn
> Also noticed my system is stable since I put my videocard on the lowest PCIE slot. So my sidefan can blow straight at the chipset. I have had no idle bsods when my system has been on too long.
> 0.975v seems to go fine.
> 0.8v was no boot
> 0.9v booted fine.
> went with 0.975v for safety


Isnt the bottom PCI-e slot 8x instead of 16x?


----------



## peck1234

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *conwa*
> 
> Isnt the bottom PCI-e slot 8x instead of 16x?


Both Slots are PCI-E X16 3.0. However when you run 2 cards in each, they both default x8.

So if your only using one card either slot is full speed.


----------



## aar0nsky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jonashendrickx*
> 
> Did anyone notice the hot chipset heatsink on the Extreme4?
> I lowered my PCH voltage. Damn
> Also noticed my system is stable since I put my videocard on the lowest PCIE slot. So my sidefan can blow straight at the chipset. I have had no idle bsods when my system has been on too long.
> 0.975v seems to go fine.
> 0.8v was no boot
> 0.9v booted fine.
> went with 0.975v for safety


Weird I touched mine and it was barely warm, havent left it for hours tho.


----------



## peck1234

Quote:


> Did anyone notice the hot chipset heatsink on the Extreme4?


Yes, the sourthbridge ship runs at like freaking 65-70C


----------



## ElevenEleven

Is there a way to see SB temperature in HWMonitor? I'm not showing any such high temperatures there for any readings.


----------



## jonashendrickx

I noticed this:

Setting fixed 1.3v in BIOS

Gives 1.264-1.272v reported idle.

When loading up prime95 blend, only 1.224v is left of it (what I read in cpu-z)

multiplier was set at 40x with a 2500k

I am starting to hate the vdroop on this board

I am able to prime95 using 44x 1.325v fixed LLC1


----------



## aar0nsky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jonashendrickx*
> 
> I noticed this:
> Setting fixed 1.3v in BIOS
> Gives 1.264-1.272v reported idle.
> When loading up prime95 blend, only 1.224v is left of it (what I read in cpu-z)
> multiplier was set at 40x with a 2500k
> I am starting to hate the vdroop on this board
> I am able to prime95 using 44x 1.325v fixed LLC1


What LLC level are you at? I have absolutely no vdroop... Level 1 will overvolt, Level 2 seems steady, Level 3 and beyond will have vdroop.


----------



## LostRib

What drivers from the asrock website need to be installed?


----------



## jonashendrickx

I managed to unlock few hidden menus in the ASRock BIOS.

I will make releases very soon for every ASRock board.

i hope you can release it aaronsky and post them in first thread. I am still testing if all settings work.

I was using LLC level 1. Now I seem to be stable at 2

http://www.overclock.net/t/1269133/asrock-z77-bios-mods-thread

Releases of my BIOS mods found in that thread.


----------



## aar0nsky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostRib*
> 
> What drivers from the asrock website need to be installed?


All of them, depending on what functionality you want. You need the chipset and sound unless you have a soundcard. You need the usb 3.0 if your using usb 3.0. You need asmedia usb 3.0 if you are gonna use those ports too. It all depends on what you want to work.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jonashendrickx*
> 
> I managed to unlock few hidden menus in the ASRock BIOS.
> I will make releases very soon for every ASRock board.
> i hope you can release it aaronsky and post them in first thread. I am still testing if all settings work.
> I was using LLC level 1. Now I seem to be stable at 2
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1269133/asrock-z77-bios-mods-thread
> Releases of my BIOS mods found in that thread.


I would like to look into that. Im currently receiving blue screens while in a game still. My overclock is fine in prime and im getting the 0x0000A bluescreen.


----------



## Erakith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aar0nsky*
> 
> I would like to look into that. Im currently receiving blue screens while in a game still. My overclock is fine in prime and im getting the 0x0000A bluescreen.


You need VTT increase for a 0A code. Try it and lemme know how it goes.


----------



## LilScrappyD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aar0nsky*
> 
> All of them, depending on what functionality you want. You need the chipset and sound unless you have a soundcard. You need the usb 3.0 if your using usb 3.0. You need asmedia usb 3.0 if you are gonna use those ports too. It all depends on what you want to work.
> I would like to look into that. Im currently receiving blue screens while in a game still. My overclock is fine in prime and im getting the 0x0000A bluescreen.


I was getting that 0A code in a game called "League of Legends" recently.
Even though my OC was prime, linx, hyperpi stable.
it would blaze through all the heavy games without even flinching.
yet, when i played LoL it would BSOD with the 0A code.
I gradually increased VTT all the way until 1.2 and thought,
OK....it CANT be my memory controller causing these issues.
turns out it was my SOUND drivers.
How I found out was my sound would loop during every bsod playing LoL.
I was using an older version of the pax drivers.
I used driver sweeper to wipe all creative drivers clean and
re downloaded pax drivers and VIOLA.
rock solid stable from now on.
Just thought I'd bring it up in case the game might be LoL.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erakith*
> 
> You need VTT increase for a 0A code. Try it and lemme know how it goes.


I'd still try increasing VTT aaronsky.
Just wanted to bring up the point that it may NOT be VTT voltage.
in my case it was bad sound drivers causing the 0A BSOD.


----------



## xNAPx

I was thinking about my problem with the unrecognized vga. i have a z77 fatality pro and a toxic hd 5850. the vga is a custom design from sapphire that i applied a different bios to overclock it and get it to 5870. due the vga is just recognized in the last pci ex port (the one in the downside) i was wondering if reflashing original bios can help the motherboard to recognize it, even if the motherboard just recognized it in the last slot and not in the other two above.


----------



## punceh

nah if it is being recognized in the bottom part it is not your cards fault. have you flashed bios(motherboard)? that worked for me on the extreme 4(im sorry if you answered this before but i lose track of the people asking the same question







) have you dusted out the top slot(with a can of compressed air or something) to make sure the card is properly connecting? try booting it with the card in top slot and put some extra pressure on it towards the motherboard to make sure its properly seated? just guessing really :/ try contacting asrock support about this aswell


----------



## xNAPx

it's recognized but it give me no video output anyway. i'll give it a shoot. mobo bios and pressure are not the solution, i've already tried them without results. i think it's recognized in the last pciex port because it's a 2.0 port


----------



## jonashendrickx

Aaronsky. Don't forget the IMC runs stock at 1333mhz for sandy and 1600 for ivy. This is a reason why i rather stay stock or maybe at 1600 for sandy and 1866 for ivy max.

Slightly increase VTT. Don't know what the current value is. But I would stay under 1.12v at all times.

By the way my BIOS mods arrived.

Extreme4 and Pro3 are the first board to have the menu unlocks. Rest will follow later. I only do each one on request so I make them when they are really needed/used.

I am thinking to unlock more things. I use AXTU to backtrace the settings and their values.

It looks like in AXTU/Config folder. There are settings for each motherboard. I guess that the config files can be edited to do some more useful things.


----------



## punceh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xNAPx*
> 
> it's recognized but it give me no video output anyway. i'll give it a shoot. mobo bios and pressure are not the solution, i've already tried them without results. i think it's recognized in the last pciex port because it's a 2.0 port


tried setting the pci-e link to pcie gen 2.0 in the bios? i think its under south bridge config?


----------



## xNAPx

the setting just give you the oppurtunity to switch between Auto and Gen1, do you mean gen 1?


----------



## punceh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xNAPx*
> 
> the setting just give you the oppurtunity to switch between Auto and Gen1, do you mean gen 1?


you could try.. mine gives the option auto, gen 1, gen 2 i think but then again different board different bios...


----------



## xNAPx

ok but for what i know pci ex link should refer to crossfire setup, not single vga because the settings refer to pci ex port 2 and 3, not the first one, but i can give it a shot


----------



## punceh

im just shooting in the dark here though, i really dont know... have you contacted asrock support?


----------



## xNAPx

they haven't answered me yet...


----------



## chino1974

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jonashendrickx*
> 
> Aaronsky. Don't forget the IMC runs stock at 1333mhz for sandy and 1600 for ivy. This is a reason why i rather stay stock or maybe at 1600 for sandy and 1866 for ivy max.
> Slightly increase VTT. Don't know what the current value is. But I would stay under 1.12v at all times.
> By the way my BIOS mods arrived.
> Extreme4 and Pro3 are the first board to have the menu unlocks. Rest will follow later. I only do each one on request so I make them when they are really needed/used.
> I am thinking to unlock more things. I use AXTU to backtrace the settings and their values.
> It looks like in AXTU/Config folder. There are settings for each motherboard. I guess that the config files can be edited to do some more useful things.


I got the Z77 Pro3. So I'll be trying it out some time today and I'll post some screen shots and let you know how it goes once I'm done. By the way how do I make a back up of my default bios in case I do something wrong?


----------



## aar0nsky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erakith*
> 
> You need VTT increase for a 0A code. Try it and lemme know how it goes.


I havent overclocked my memory so I really dont see why I would need an increase in VTT. I know that this code means VTT/QPI for sandy bridge but Im beginning to think the codes are different.


----------



## punceh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aar0nsky*
> 
> I havent overclocked my memory so I really dont see why I would need an increase in VTT. I know that this code means VTT/QPI for sandy bridge but Im beginning to think the codes are different.


i would get VTT related bsods if i put in 16gb(4x4gb) and it would be fine with 8gb(2x4) running at stock(1600 9-9-9-24-2t) what speed is your memory running at? anything above 1600mhz might be stock for the ram but its still overclocked for the cpu


----------



## aar0nsky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *punceh*
> 
> i would get VTT related bsods if i put in 16gb(4x4gb) and it would be fine with 8gb(2x4) running at stock(1600 9-9-9-24-2t) what speed is your memory running at? anything above 1600mhz might be stock for the ram but its still overclocked for the cpu


Its running at 1600mhz, its xmp 1600 and stock 1333.

Whenever I increase VTT windows wont start that is why I dont think that code is legit on ivy.

PS - this ram runs at 1.65 Volts its older ddr3.


----------



## Erakith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aar0nsky*
> 
> I havent overclocked my memory so I really dont see why I would need an increase in VTT. I know that this code means VTT/QPI for sandy bridge but Im beginning to think the codes are different.


I haven't overclocked my memory either but changing my VTT has 100% increased my stability.


----------



## aar0nsky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erakith*
> 
> I haven't overclocked my memory either but changing my VTT has 100% increased my stability.


In your case it may have helped but in mine, any change from auto and I cant boot.

What is the exact value of your VTT?


----------



## .theMetal

I think I should check out the VTT thing, I had a crash last night and I just happened to have like 8 programs open.


----------



## Erakith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aar0nsky*
> 
> In your case it may have helped but in mine, any change from auto and I cant boot.
> What is the exact value of your VTT?


My VTT is actually lower. It's a case of finding the sweet spot.
Mine is 0.955.


----------



## 0CALEFACTION0

I'm getting an ASRock Z77 Extreme4. Should I be excited?


----------



## xNAPx

YEAHHHHHHHHHh FINALLY MY VGA CARD WORKSSSSSSS







the problem was the not original bios i used to flash my vga card in the past to overclock it, now with the original bios back on it completely works YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEESSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## jonashendrickx

Does anyone know here what C7 state does ? Should I disable it for overclocking? I have a 2500k can't find any information on C7 state on google. I discovered it unlocking my BIOS


----------



## jonashendrickx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aar0nsky*
> 
> In your case it may have helped but in mine, any change from auto and I cant boot.
> What is the exact value of your VTT?


Open the SPD information from your RAM with Thaiphoon burner...

Make sure all timings are correct. Should work

It's either VTT or DRAM voltage.

I believe I once had a 0x0A when my CPU PLL voltage was too high. But that was ages ago.


----------



## peck1234

Just like to add that the asrock z77 (that I thought failed) was actually my PSU. I dont get it, the psu was running fine for 3+ years, than on the day I decide to do a rebuild it fails....







?

So anywayz Yall were RIGHT!!!!!









Regardless, my new gigabyte posts faster and I like the bios more..


----------



## aar0nsky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jonashendrickx*
> 
> Open the SPD information from your RAM with Thaiphoon burner...
> Make sure all timings are correct. Should work
> It's either VTT or DRAM voltage.
> I believe I once had a 0x0A when my CPU PLL voltage was too high. But that was ages ago.


I use AIDA64 to check the timings. Each one is set to what it is supposed to be. DRAM is 1.65 just like the manufacturer calls for. VTT is on auto at 1.076 any change higher and i cant boot. I will try lowering it tonight.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *peck1234*
> 
> Just like to add that the asrock z77 (that I thought failed) was actually my PSU. I dont get it, the psu was running fine for 3+ years, than on the day I decide to do a rebuild it fails....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?
> So anywayz Yall were RIGHT!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regardless, my new gigabyte posts faster and I like the bios more..


Next time dont jump to conclusions about it being a bad motherboard. The company doesn't need anymore bad PR after the guy that caught his board on fire from plugging a usb into a firewire lmao. Your psu could've been dying for awhile. I would recommend rosewill psu's I have yet to have one fail going on 5 years*knock on wood*
I would like to see a comparison in post time, what gigabyte board are you using? This board posts faster than any board I have ever seen.


----------



## malikq86

^

Just to add one...the Gigabyte mobo (GA-Z77X-UD3H) that is normally compared to this ASRock Extreme4 boots much slower. ASRock Extreme4 has one of the fastest bootup in this "bang for buck" range (if not the fastest). And if you disable the start-up GUI on the Extreme4...its godly fast with ssd.

ASRock Extreme4: 8.24 seconds
Gigabyte GA-Z77X-UD3H: 14.33 seconds

*Source*: http://www.anandtech.com/show/5793/intel-z77-motherboard-review-with-ivy-bridge-asrock-asus-gigabyte-and-msi/14


----------



## zerocraft

Anything worth it going to version 1.70? I'm still on 1.40, tried 1.60 and had the BCLK issue causing instability. 1.40 has been pretty stable for me.


----------



## punceh

@ Aar0nsky
i was thinking with people putting up alot of threads about problems with this board maybe its a good idea to put a "known problems/fixes" section in this thread?
could put in for example:
Known problems extreme 4:
- not detecting GFX, no video output.
possible fix: flash bios, reset cmos. reason unknown.
- bios 1.50-1.60 unstable
possible fix: flash bios to 1.70, bios unstable at 1.50 because of default blck 100.5

just thinking here







probably people arent really looking forward to digging trough a 80 page thread to find a possible fix i there somewhere


----------



## jonashendrickx

If you guys want I can fix the 1.50 and 1.60 BIOS for you and default the BCLK to 100.0









All you have to do is ask.

That review says zero vdroop for Gigabyte. Next board is going to be Gigabyte I guess. If I can I might buy a ivy bridge board. Else it will be haswell









I have a trick for measuring vdroop

install throttlestop.
Use it to disable C1E and put it to the multiplier desired.
Now install cpuz
Read the idle voltage
Now load up prime95 blend up to 90% of RAM
If it's less use a higher LLC level
eg 3 to 2 or from 4 to 3
Do this until the difference is minimal.

I rather have LLC being little too low instead of being too much.

Level 3 should be fine for most of us I think

The Extreme4 has extreme vdroop issues above 1.35v.
I guess I will stick with 4.4ghz at 1.328v for my 2500k.

still prime95ing for the whole night. I put my cpu pll at 1.586v. Is this too low? Intel spec says 1.586v. I have no idea what this will do.

I found a thread saying Internal PLL Overvoltage WILL CAUSE DEGRADATION. I cant find the thread anymore, but he said it wont be noticeable. This was said by an intel enigeer overclocker.


----------



## aar0nsky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *punceh*
> 
> @ Aar0nsky
> i was thinking with people putting up alot of threads about problems with this board maybe its a good idea to put a "known problems/fixes" section in this thread?
> could put in for example:
> Known problems extreme 4:
> - not detecting GFX, no video output.
> possible fix: flash bios, reset cmos. reason unknown.
> - bios 1.50-1.60 unstable
> possible fix: flash bios to 1.70, bios unstable at 1.50 because of default blck 100.5
> just thinking here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> probably people arent really looking forward to digging trough a 80 page thread to find a possible fix i there somewhere


That is a good idea, i will try to do that this weekend.


----------



## dockerthedog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aar0nsky*
> 
> That is a good idea, i will try to do that this weekend.


Thank god! As a new owner of the Extreme4, it IS a pain to wade through all of these posts.

+1 for you!


----------



## Erakith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dockerthedog*
> 
> Thank god! As a new owner of the Extreme4, it IS a pain to wade through all of these posts.
> +1 for you!


+1 for you for actually bothering to wade.


----------



## xNAPx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jonashendrickx*
> 
> If you guys want I can fix the 1.50 and 1.60 BIOS for you and default the BCLK to 100.0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All you have to do is ask.
> That review says zero vdroop for Gigabyte. Next board is going to be Gigabyte I guess. If I can I might buy a ivy bridge board. Else it will be haswell
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a trick for measuring vdroop
> install throttlestop.
> Use it to disable C1E and put it to the multiplier desired.
> Now install cpuz
> Read the idle voltage
> Now load up prime95 blend up to 90% of RAM
> If it's less use a higher LLC level
> eg 3 to 2 or from 4 to 3
> Do this until the difference is minimal.
> I rather have LLC being little too low instead of being too much.
> Level 3 should be fine for most of us I think
> The Extreme4 has extreme vdroop issues above 1.35v.
> I guess I will stick with 4.4ghz at 1.328v for my 2500k.
> still prime95ing for the whole night. I put my cpu pll at 1.586v. Is this too low? Intel spec says 1.586v. I have no idea what this will do.
> I found a thread saying Internal PLL Overvoltage WILL CAUSE DEGRADATION. I cant find the thread anymore, but he said it wont be noticeable. This was said by an intel enigeer overclocker.


I have that enabled, should i disable it?


----------



## punceh

any overclocking/overvolting will cause degradation.. any electrical component running will probably eventually degrade(might be in 5 years, might be in 50 years but it will degrade eventually)


----------



## xNAPx

I' don't mind if it degrades in 5 years, I just don't wanna it degrades in just one month







, I already tested my cpu for OC at 102 degrees







LOL


----------



## punceh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xNAPx*
> 
> I' don't mind if it degrades in 5 years, I just don't wanna it degrades in just one month
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , I already tested my cpu for OC at 102 degrees
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL


you should be more worried about degradation because of high temperatures instead of the little bit the PLL overvoltage adds ^^ run realtemp all the time and check your maximum temperatures while doing things you do on your pc, it really shouldnt go past 85C to stay safe imo(so not prime/ibt temps, but game/folding/whatever you use your pc for







)


----------



## xNAPx

no problem about that, max temperature 70 degres, because of this i'd like to overclock my cpu more, but i can't tested it under linx because it gets 102degrees already


----------



## punceh

thats why i prefer testing with prime personally







doesnt stress the temps as much but it does give you stability(granted it runs without whea errors aswell)


----------



## xNAPx

which kind of test do you run using prime?


----------



## punceh

either just blend, or if you want to test the memory aswell you can do a custom with 90% ram usage. to be a bit quicker you can run a small FFT only test aswell. either way if you run say a custom run(with 90% ram usage) and then have it run trough all FFT's without errors its pretty much always stable. you can knock down the time per FFT to 10 mins to speed it up a bit.


----------



## xNAPx

ok but prime small is as intesive as linx test so no difference testing with it for logical unit


----------



## jonashendrickx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *punceh*
> 
> any overclocking/overvolting will cause degradation.. any electrical component running will probably eventually degrade(might be in 5 years, might be in 50 years but it will degrade eventually)


Enabling PLL overvoltage alone seems to add degradation.


----------



## zerocraft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zerocraft*
> 
> Anything worth it going to bios version 1.70? I'm still on 1.40, tried 1.60 and had the BCLK issue causing instability. 1.40 has been pretty stable for me.


bump


----------



## aar0nsky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jonashendrickx*
> 
> Enabling PLL overvoltage alone seems to add degradation.


Have you tested this?Just enabling pll overvoltage , no other settings changed and you can prove it degraded your cpu? If there is a link to someone showing this I would love to see it.


----------



## chino1974

Guy what should I try setting my Additional Turbo Voltage to on my Z77 Pro 3 with a 2500k at 4.8 & .025 CPU Voltage ? It's on auto now and doing o.k. But I noticed that whenever I run IBT or even 3DMark 11 my voltage goes from 1.39 to 1.42-1.43 and my Wattage on Core Temp goes up to 99.8-100.3. Just wondering if that is normal for this mobo/cpu combo? And can I get it down any changing other settings?


----------



## jonashendrickx

I would get your offset as low as possible. And use additional turbo voltage to reach your vcore needed.

I can't even succeed prime blend around 1200FFT.
But my system never BSODs

I think my mosfet / phases overheat. they are too hot.


----------



## Mehdi

I'll be getting a ASRock Z77 Extreme4 LGA 1155 Z77 ATX today, along with a i5 3570.

Is there any reason I should consider a different model than the Extreme4?


----------



## ryfoo

Not sure if anyone has been following my problem with a multiplier that is locked at 38, but I have eventually heard back from Asrock and the board needs to be RMA'ed. I am not the only person with this issue, nor is this the only Asrock board that has this fault.

My main frustration has been with the difficulty in getting a response from Asrock on the issue, otherwise I was happy with the product.

Newegg have been awesome though. Just need to choose which other board to buy. I'm not an Asrock hater, but my this was my first experience and it wasn't a good one.


----------



## malikq86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ryfoo*
> 
> Not sure if anyone has been following my problem with a multiplier that is locked at 38, but I have eventually heard back from Asrock and the board needs to be RMA'ed. I am not the only person with this issue, nor is this the only Asrock board that has this fault.
> My main frustration has been with the difficulty in getting a response from Asrock on the issue, otherwise I was happy with the product.
> Newegg have been awesome though. Just need to choose which other board to buy. I'm not an Asrock hater, but my this was my first experience and it wasn't a good one.


if you don't want to chance it and get the ASRock again..probably get the Gigabyte GA-Z77X-UD3H..seems to be popular as well in the "bang for buck" range.

FYI - this was my first experience with ASRock as well...and it has been great! No problems at all..runs perfect. I like it much better than my old Giga mobo, from when I built my Q6600 rig 4 years ago.


----------



## chino1974

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ryfoo*
> 
> Not sure if anyone has been following my problem with a multiplier that is locked at 38, but I have eventually heard back from Asrock and the board needs to be RMA'ed. I am not the only person with this issue, nor is this the only Asrock board that has this fault.
> My main frustration has been with the difficulty in getting a response from Asrock on the issue, otherwise I was happy with the product.
> Newegg have been awesome though. Just need to choose which other board to buy. I'm not an Asrock hater, but my this was my first experience and it wasn't a good one.


This is also my first ASRock board. I had one lil issue at first and to be honest I had to try dealing with customer service several times before I was able to figure out the problem. Not sure if it was just a bad day but it seemed like 2 out of the 3 phone calls I had to make the people on the other end had horrible customer service skills ( ie. bad attitudes,had no clue what they were talking about and when I finally got frustrated and said I just wanted my money back the guy was like "go ahead were not going out of business if you don't buy from us" exact words I'll never forget) But the third Gentleman I spoke to and I call him that caue he deserves it was nothing but polite and figured out my problem and had a fix for me in almost no time at all. Will I buy from ASRock again? Yes most definitely.This board is so much better than the Gigabyte Z68 board I had before even for being the cheapest one they have basically. But will I ever call tech support again if I have a problem. Absolutely not. I'll just try and come on here and get help from fellow OCNers.


----------



## aar0nsky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ryfoo*
> 
> Not sure if anyone has been following my problem with a multiplier that is locked at 38, but I have eventually heard back from Asrock and the board needs to be RMA'ed. I am not the only person with this issue, nor is this the only Asrock board that has this fault.
> My main frustration has been with the difficulty in getting a response from Asrock on the issue, otherwise I was happy with the product.
> Newegg have been awesome though. Just need to choose which other board to buy. I'm not an Asrock hater, but my this was my first experience and it wasn't a good one.


Did you try flashing the bios?


----------



## LostRib

I just installed my motherboard and the BIOS is at P1.20. Any reason to update/Flash it?


----------



## peck1234

Updated to F8 bios today. Was able to pull of a 3.9Ghz overclock rather than the max of 3.7 with the f4 bios! So yay!

God I wish I could just get it at a solid 4.


----------



## SloppyJoeBEER

my multiplier was locked at 38 with a z77 extreme4 until I flashed bios and changed the core settings from AUTO to PER CORE. I was able to go to a 45 multiplier and can go higher if I turn on another setting called something like extreme overclock profile but may be mistaken !

Right now I am running at 4621 MHz @ 1.35v (for now, ) with an idle temp of around 30-40 and prime temps sit around 70-80.

after an hour and a bit of prime 95 blend with no errors :

Core 0 max = 84
Core 1 max = 91
Core 2 max = 90
Core 3 max = 82

Normally I sit at 4.5ghz stable oc at 1.275v with about 10 degrees lower temps but feel like going further.

So, Is this *safe* to run ? I am most likely only going to use that when doing certain things and stick to my 4.4 profile while gaming. Also I am using an H60 P/P with arctic silver 5 and have pretty much everything cpu related disabled in bios.


----------



## conwa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ryfoo*
> 
> Not sure if anyone has been following my problem with a multiplier that is locked at 38, but I have eventually heard back from Asrock and the board needs to be RMA'ed. I am not the only person with this issue, nor is this the only Asrock board that has this fault.
> My main frustration has been with the difficulty in getting a response from Asrock on the issue, otherwise I was happy with the product.
> Newegg have been awesome though. Just need to choose which other board to buy. I'm not an Asrock hater, but my this was my first experience and it wasn't a good one.


I had an Asus z68 board before this and i can tell you: Their customer service is even worse!!!
Took them 5 weeks to tell me my board was broken after i rma'd it to them...


----------



## jonashendrickx

Does anyone know proper VRM cooling for the ASRock Extreme4 ? I am stable for 24/7 but prime95 seems to crash anyway. around FFT 1200

Any ideas people ?
How did you guys find your optimal cpu pll voltage ?

I cannot get my VRM heatsinks dismounted


----------



## xXShakeXx

Hello everyone

Someone are having problems with memory 2133+ mhz? I have bought the Asrock z77 professional and i have two kits 4x4 GB 2133 C11, neither of which works, if i put the profile xmp or manually set it to 2133, even with Cas 15, it beeps and does not work

But with a frequency below that, at 1866mhz, it works perfectly, even with lower timings, but it is just up the frequency to 2133 to it stops working

Someone have a solution or idea for it?


----------



## LilScrappyD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xXShakeXx*
> 
> Hello everyone
> Someone are having problems with memory 2133+ mhz? I have bought the Asrock z77 professional and i have two kits 4x4 GB 2133 C11, neither of which works, if i put the profile xmp or manually set it to 2133, even with Cas 15, it beeps and does not work
> But with a frequency below that, at 1866mhz, it works perfectly, even with lower timings, but it is just up the frequency to 2133 to it stops working
> Someone have a solution or idea for it?


me and a few other users have had similar issues with memory.
higher than 1866 wont post and will throw a 23 debug led code.
this is on an extreme 6 and a professional.
we are also both using samsung 30nm ram.
i hope its just issues with the z77 bios in its infancy.


----------



## xNAPx

for me no problem with trident x 2400mhz on fatality professional z77


----------



## ElevenEleven

I have been using Samsung 30nm 1600 RAM (2 sticks) on my ASRock Extreme4 using 2133 11-11-11-28-1T 1.45V DRAM settings with absolute stability. For a time, when I added 2 more sticks for the total of 4, I couldn't get that many stable up to 1.65V DRAM and had to go down to 1866 9-9-9-24-1T 1.5V DRAM, but those extra 2 sticks of RAM are now in my second computer, and I am once again stable at 2133MHz with 8Gigs. Still using BIOS version 1.3 that came stock with my motherboard (1.7 is the most recent version).


----------



## Mehdi

I just purchased this board but I'm stuck with installing it. Here is my problem:

I have 4 drives:
A. 120GB Raptor X
B. 2TB
C. 500GB
D. 256 Samsung Extreme SSD ( brand new, never tried it before )

Irregardless of which SATA ports I connect A & B to, they work! However, irregardless of which SATA port I connect C and D to, they are not recognized by the bios!

I've tried mixing and matching the SATA cables, but I'm having absolutely no luck. I'm pretty much stuck here, since my SSD is the one I'm looking to install windows on. Any suggestions? Anyone run into or hear of this problem?

EDIT: To clarify, in the bios... both drive C (which worked a few hours ago on my rig prior to the upgrade) and drive D don't appear as 'plugged in' either, when you go to the system browser.


----------



## kpo6969

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mehdi*
> 
> I just purchased this board but I'm stuck with installing it. Here is my problem:
> I have 4 drives:
> A. 120GB Raptor X
> B. 2TB
> C. 500GB
> D. 256 Samsung Extreme SSD ( brand new, never tried it before )
> Irregardless of which SATA ports I connect A & B to, they work! However, irregardless of which SATA port I connect C and D to, they are not recognized by the bios!
> I've tried mixing and matching the SATA cables, but I'm having absolutely no luck. I'm pretty much stuck here, since my SSD is the one I'm looking t
> o install windows on. Any suggestions? Anyone run into or hear of this problem?












On the Extreme4 the OS drive should go in Sata 0 (light blue-intel) port.


----------



## Mehdi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpo6969*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the Extreme4 the OS drive should go in Sata 0 (light blue-intel) port.


Just speaking on the SSD, I tried plugging it into the 4 light blue ports. I even tried plugging it into the black ports. In all cases, the drive isn't recognized as being plugged in or detected by the bios.

The same case is for the 500GB drive I know was working before.


----------



## punceh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mehdi*
> 
> Just speaking on the SSD, I tried plugging it into the 4 light blue ports. I even tried plugging it into the black ports. In all cases, the drive isn't recognized as being plugged in or detected by the bios.
> The same case is for the 500GB drive I know was working before.


what if you just plug the SSD in(or the 500gb drive) so disconnect the other ones. it doesnt recognize them? i guess this is kind of standard but make sure the connectors are properly connected to them







have you tried using a different cable/power connector, does the HDD spin up when you boot? use the cable you can confirm working on the other drives on the SSD for example.


----------



## Mehdi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *punceh*
> 
> what if you just plug the SSD in(or the 500gb drive) so disconnect the other ones. it doesnt recognize them? i guess this is kind of standard but make sure the connectors are properly connected to them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> have you tried using a different cable/power connector, does the HDD spin up when you boot? use the cable you can confirm working on the other drives on the SSD for example.


Unfortunately I tried all of that, including trying to use a new cable. I'm going to try updated the bios of the mobo, which is currently at 1.20, and updating to 1.70. Hopefully that will make a difference.

I haven't tried listening to the 500GB to see if it spins. I will try that if the bios update doesn't work









edit: I'm now at 1.70 and still no HDD

Time to play around with the cables some more...


----------



## Mehdi

I'm an idiot... the darn power cables were loose! It's so funny when we think we double and triple checked such a basic thing, only to be found wrong.


----------



## punceh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mehdi*
> 
> I'm an idiot... the darn power cables were loose! It's so funny when we think we double and triple checked such a basic thing, only to be found wrong.


when you think something is wrong its usually just a little thing ;P anyway glad you got it working







avoid the SATA 3 A ports(the asmedia controlled ones) just connect your HDD's to the black ports they wont notice a speed difference anyway


----------



## Mehdi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *punceh*
> 
> when you think something is wrong its usually just a little thing ;P anyway glad you got it working
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> avoid the SATA 3 A ports(the asmedia controlled ones) just connect your HDD's to the black ports they wont notice a speed difference anyway


Haha very true









Why avoid the SATA 3 A ports? Is there something wrong with them? I was originally going to hook everythign to the light blue ports, as suggested by an earlier poster and the little sticker on it.


----------



## punceh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mehdi*
> 
> Haha very true
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why avoid the SATA 3 A ports? Is there something wrong with them? I was originally going to hook everythign to the light blue ports, as suggested by an earlier poster and the little sticker on it.


well 2 ports(the 3 A ones) are controller by an 3rd party chip instead of the intel southbridge. these usually tend to have higher latencys and worse read/write speeds(mostly random), plus they sometimes get messed up in windows. in most cases its even better to connect an SSD to an intel southbridge controlled SATA 2 port than a 3rd party controlled SATA3 port just because of that. obviously an intel sata3 controller port will be best of the choices but you cant hook up 4 drives to 2 ports







i dont know how much the 3rd party controllers have evolved since the first introduction though..


----------



## kpo6969

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mehdi*
> 
> Haha very true
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why avoid the SATA 3 A ports? Is there something wrong with them? I was originally going to hook everythign to the light blue ports, as suggested by an earlier poster and the little sticker on it.


They suck (compared to the Intel ports). The Intel PCH is also faster.
The ASmedia usb ports have given some alot of issues, driver related I believe.
Lots of good info here:

http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?280386-Asrock-Z77-Extreme4-amp-Extreme6.-Report-issues-overclocks-and-related-stuff-here!


----------



## setia86

hello i already had z77 pro 4 m but im not OCing it because i still wait for my cm 212 + to arrive, im seriously curious about this mobo can can handle max OC,

my rig :
i5 3570 k
z77 pro 4 m
560 ti 0c
team 2x4gb
corsair cx 600.

is there anyone who tried this mobo with the max OC could handle ? thx guys.


----------



## jonashendrickx

I suggest you go for 4.5GHz on the Z77 Pro4. Don't push it harder or you will end up getting a new one.

Here is a newer ASMEDIA SATA3 DRIVER

http://drivers.softpedia.com/get/Other-DRIVERS-TOOLS/ASMedia/Asus-P8Z77-V-PREMIUM-ASMedia-SATA-Driver-1340.shtml

V1.3.4


----------



## ElevenEleven

Could anyone recommend a change in BIOS settings to prevent my optical drive from making 2 sounds during system boot? I have already disabled optical drive boot and removed it from the boot list, but it still appears to get tested during start up. It did not used to be the case, but recently it started happening. Minor issue, I know, but my fans are all very silent, so this is the only thing that's audible during boot, and is rather harsh sounding.


----------



## jonashendrickx

I think you have two choices:
- unplug the dvd/cd drive
- get a new one

Some DVD drives you hear a lot. Some you don't.

This happens during boot:
- BIOS is read
- CMOS is read
- device enumeration
- OS BOOT

correct me if I am wrong. But I think it always has to start.


----------



## ElevenEleven

It did not used to make the testing sound though until recently. I really wish I remembered what has changed - perhaps just unplugging and replugging it. I did also switch to a different power supply, which could have changed something.


----------



## jonashendrickx

Don't worry about it. Mine is currently doing it too. I am booting my computer. I never cared about it. Maybe it is working normal now and it wasn't before.

As long as it reads your DVDs or CDs you shouldnt worry. If it has trouble reading CDs or DVDs or it takes too long. Throw it away. Else keep it and don't worry









But keep a crowbar close just in case









Does anyone here want WatchDog?

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Watchdog_timer

It's useful for prime95 or linx when a BSOD occurs I think. Or a system hang. Some kind of protection

I can unlock it


----------



## darksen

haven't checked in for a while, 1.70 people stable? thanks!


----------



## LostRib

Is there any reason to go from 1.2 to 1.7?


----------



## AndrewTdi

Hi guys!

I'm new here, but I've a problem and I can't solve it. Maybe U can help me.
So I've a new config. Asrock Z77 fatal1ty prof MB, 3770K CPU, 6950.
The problem: After I shut down the computer, my case fans (connected to the MB) are still spinning. VGA ref cooler too. The only way I can stop them is to switch the PSUs power button off.

Have you got any idea to solve this problem?
It'd be great!

thx,

Andrew


----------



## zerocraft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aar0nsky*
> 
> Im currently receiving blue screens while in a game still. My overclock is fine in prime and im getting the 0x0000A bluescreen.


I have this too, was stable in 12 hr prime run with 4.5ghz @ 1.280v , but I keep getting 0x0A and 0x1E errors randomly when playing bf3 for 2+ hrs (both are related to VTT according to the BSOD reference). I have tried increased VTT but it does nothing for me. Increasing vcore hasnt helped either, let me know if you figure something out :/


----------



## Erakith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zerocraft*
> 
> I have this too, was stable in 12 hr prime run with 4.5ghz @ 1.280v , but I keep getting 0x0A and 0x1E errors randomly when playing bf3 for 2+ hrs (both are related to VTT according to the BSOD reference). I have tried increased VTT but it does nothing for me. Increasing vcore hasnt helped either, let me know if you figure something out :/


Try dropping VTT.

I run 4.5ghz @ 1.264 with 0.955 vtt (as I said to aar0n) and I'm rock solid.


----------



## aar0nsky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zerocraft*
> 
> I have this too, was stable in 12 hr prime run with 4.5ghz @ 1.280v , but I keep getting 0x0A and 0x1E errors randomly when playing bf3 for 2+ hrs (both are related to VTT according to the BSOD reference). I have tried increased VTT but it does nothing for me. Increasing vcore hasnt helped either, let me know if you figure something out :/


No offense but I am happy someone else shares my symptoms so people dont think I am crazy. I havent had time to try decreasing vtt yet.


----------



## LostRib

What is "intel ME FW recovery agent"? it keeps bothering me with a license agreement?


----------



## zerocraft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aar0nsky*
> 
> No offense but I am happy someone else shares my symptoms so people dont think I am crazy. I havent had time to try decreasing vtt yet.


Haha, none taken. I am running prime blend tonight with VTT at 0.955 as suggested. I'll update on how that goes.

Also noticing something strange at level 2 LLC, when I set my vcore at 1.290 in bios, I see the vcore under load mostly at 1.272, but sometimes it will jump to 1.28, or drop to 1.264. Is that normal ?


----------



## Erakith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zerocraft*
> 
> Haha, none taken. I am running prime blend tonight with VTT at 0.955 as suggested. I'll update on how that goes.
> Also noticing something strange at level 2 LLC, when I set my vcore at 1.290 in bios, I see the vcore under load mostly at 1.272, but sometimes it will jump to 1.28, or drop to 1.264. Is that normal ?


That's normal enough, I suppose, though I'd want my voltage to stick around what I set it at. There seems to be no danger of crashing there, anyway.

Hope it goes well for you man - as a side note, aar0nsky and I both tried using fixed voltage to overclock first but found that on these boards offset seems to result in lower voltages for a stable clock. If you still have trouble after the VTT change, you might consider using offset instead? I can't explain why it seems to be working better for us, but it might work out as well for you, too.


----------



## setia86

thx bro thats my plan for daily use, maybe around 4,2 ghz plus turboboost from intel.

"Here is a newer ASMEDIA SATA3 DRIVER"

http://drivers.softpedia.com/get/Other-DRIVERS-TOOLS/ASMedia/Asus-P8Z77-V-PREMIUM-ASMedia-SATA-Driver-1340.shtml

V1.3.4"

is this from asus? what is the use and is it compatible with asrock z77 pro 4 M.?

thzx again:thumb:


----------



## zerocraft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erakith*
> 
> That's normal enough, I suppose, though I'd want my voltage to stick around what I set it at. There seems to be no danger of crashing there, anyway.
> Hope it goes well for you man - as a side note, aar0nsky and I both tried using fixed voltage to overclock first but found that on these boards offset seems to result in lower voltages for a stable clock. If you still have trouble after the VTT change, you might consider using offset instead? I can't explain why it seems to be working better for us, but it might work out as well for you, too.


Interesting, I will try that next. Thanks for the suggestions.


----------



## setia86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jonashendrickx*
> 
> I suggest you go for 4.5GHz on the Z77 Pro4. Don't push it harder or you will end up getting a new one.
> Here is a newer ASMEDIA SATA3 DRIVER
> http://drivers.softpedia.com/get/Other-DRIVERS-TOOLS/ASMedia/Asus-P8Z77-V-PREMIUM-ASMedia-SATA-Driver-1340.shtml
> V1.3.4


thx bro thats my plan for daily use, maybe around 4,2 ghz plus turboboost from intel.

"Here is a newer ASMEDIA SATA3 DRIVER"

http://drivers.softpedia.com/get/Other-DRIVERS-TOOLS/ASMedia/Asus-P8Z77-V-PREMIUM-ASMedia-SATA-Driver-1340.shtml

V1.3.4"

is this from asus? what is the use and is it compatible with asrock z77 pro 4 M.?

thzx again:thumb:


----------



## punceh

for the people that are getting the 0a errors, how do you have your cpu-pll configured? i noticed when i got it dropped i got whea errors from time to time during prime, and some applications like chrome/flash player would crash during idle. i thought it was ram at first but when i flashed bios/reinstated overclock i forgot doing the pll and i didnt get them. might be related? id take a stable system with +3C over an unstable one


----------



## zerocraft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *punceh*
> 
> for the people that are getting the 0a errors, how do you have your cpu-pll configured? i noticed when i got it dropped i got whea errors from time to time during prime, and some applications like chrome/flash player would crash during idle. i thought it was ram at first but when i flashed bios/reinstated overclock i forgot doing the pll and i didnt get them. might be related? id take a stable system with +3C over an unstable one


Hmm I havent played with PLL much, do you also have your Internal PLL overvoltage enabled ?


----------



## punceh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zerocraft*
> 
> Hmm I havent played with PLL much, do you also have your Internal PLL overvoltage enabled ?


yeah i do, but since you didnt reduce pll i guess it cant be it


----------



## mrpeterparker

Is anyone else having a problem seeing POST screen on boot ( no video until into windows ) on a PCI-E video card?

Intel 3570k
Asrock Z77 pro4 - Bios 1.20
560ti -DVI connection
Dell Ultrasharp 2311h


----------



## zerocraft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrpeterparker*
> 
> Is anyone else having a problem seeing POST screen on boot ( no video until into windows ) on a PCI-E video card?
> Intel 3570k
> Asrock Z77 pro4 - Bios 1.20
> 560ti -DVI connection
> Dell Ultrasharp 2311h


In my experience the board has been pretty good sending video right away (I catch the post logo for 2-3 seconds before it goes to windows boot). Make sure you set your primary video to PCI-E under peripherals in the bios.


----------



## mrpeterparker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zerocraft*
> 
> In my experience the board has been pretty good sending video right away (I catch the post logo for 2-3 seconds before it goes to windows boot). Make sure you set your primary video to PCI-E under peripherals in the bios.


I have it set to PCI-E, I've considered maybe disabling the iGPU feature. not sure if that will help. I know it's not the video card because it worked fine in this setup prior to the switch to intel.

in other words, all that changed in my setup with the motherboard and cpu

(gigabyte 970a-ud3+ amd 1055t ->> current setup )


----------



## aar0nsky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrpeterparker*
> 
> I have it set to PCI-E, I've considered maybe disabling the iGPU feature. not sure if that will help. I know it's not the video card because it worked fine in this setup prior to the switch to intel.
> in other words, all that changed in my setup with the motherboard and cpu
> (gigabyte 970a-ud3+ amd 1055t ->> current setup )


Use onboard to flash bios to newer version and you should be good.


----------



## Klaud45

Hey guys! I'm really glad I found this thread. I just put my rig together yesterday, and so far so good! My RAM was rated at 1333 instead of the 1600 that was on the package, so I think I adjusted it correctly through the XMP. Selected the XMP profile 2 (I think that's what it was called? There was only one option) and then set the frequency to 1600Mhz. Sound about right? Voltage should stay at 1.5, right? I'll likely try my hand at OC'ing the CPU this weekend. Probably just a modest 4.1 or 4.2. Nothing too dramatic. I haven't really done anything except install drivers and browsed webpages cause I'm still getting all my games DLed and installed, but I'm getting temperature readings hovering around 28-34 degrees. So nothing out of the ordinary there.

Build is below.


----------



## mrpeterparker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aar0nsky*
> 
> Use onboard to flash bios to newer version and you should be good.


according to this : http://www.asrock.com/MB/download.asp?Model=Z77%20Pro4&o=All

1.20 is the latest? unless you are recommending a beta build possibly


----------



## jonashendrickx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *punceh*
> 
> for the people that are getting the 0a errors, how do you have your cpu-pll configured? i noticed when i got it dropped i got whea errors from time to time during prime, and some applications like chrome/flash player would crash during idle. i thought it was ram at first but when i flashed bios/reinstated overclock i forgot doing the pll and i didnt get them. might be related? id take a stable system with +3C over an unstable one


What's up with these CPU PLL bluescreens?

I can take any random value and my 2500k won't BSOD ever. I always test for a week or longer normal usage.

I have put mine at 1.71v according to intel datasheet.

My DRAM voltage is 1.425v. I have overclocked my Corsair XMS3 2x4GB 1333mhz 9-9-9-24-CR2 1.5v to 1600mhz 9-9-9-20-CR1 & tWCL 8 1.425v

My VTT voltage is 1.05 * 0.95 = 0.9975v --> ~1.001v

My iGPU is undervolted with offset: -0.225v and LLC level 4

punceh, do you use the iGPU? Or Virtu?

These applications you say can crash if the iGPU doesn't get enough voltage. If it's running on the iGPU ofcourse. Or maybe it's your GTX 570 I dont know.

If you get BSOD 0x124 during idle it might be cpu pll

Also during prime95 long runs. I suggest you open your case and feel the VRM heatsinks and PCH heatsink if they are hot or cool.

I found myself having much BSODs because my PCH would overheat during idle. I solved this by installing a side fan. Believe me I don't lie.
You don't want those FAT gpu's hanging over your chipset.

My next GPU will only be GTX550 sized


----------



## ryfoo

Asrock have responded on my locked multiplier problem. They are sending me out new BIOS chips to try as they think its down to a broken Intel Management Engine.

I have an RMA with Newegg which would see me without a motherboard for 10 days or so, or I can wait and try the new chips from Asrock. What would you do?


----------



## aar0nsky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klaud45*
> 
> Hey guys! I'm really glad I found this thread. I just put my rig together yesterday, and so far so good! My RAM was rated at 1333 instead of the 1600 that was on the package, so I think I adjusted it correctly through the XMP. Selected the XMP profile 2 (I think that's what it was called? There was only one option) and then set the frequency to 1600Mhz. Sound about right? Voltage should stay at 1.5, right? I'll likely try my hand at OC'ing the CPU this weekend. Probably just a modest 4.1 or 4.2. Nothing too dramatic. I haven't really done anything except install drivers and browsed webpages cause I'm still getting all my games DLed and installed, but I'm getting temperature readings hovering around 28-34 degrees. So nothing out of the ordinary there.
> Build is below.


Make sure your ram is supposed to be 1.5 @ the xmp profile.(should be just for good measure check) Be careful and research if your just starting out overclocking.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrpeterparker*
> 
> according to this : http://www.asrock.com/MB/download.asp?Model=Z77%20Pro4&o=All
> 1.20 is the latest? unless you are recommending a beta build possibly


Sorry I must have read fast, a similar problem was happening on the extreme 4(which is what I have) and a bios update fixed it I believe.
What port are you trying to use?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jonashendrickx*
> 
> What's up with these CPU PLL bluescreens?
> I can take any random value and my 2500k won't BSOD ever. I always test for a week or longer normal usage.
> I have put mine at 1.71v according to intel datasheet.
> My DRAM voltage is 1.425v. I have overclocked my Corsair XMS3 2x4GB 1333mhz 9-9-9-24-CR2 1.5v to 1600mhz 9-9-9-20-CR1 & tWCL 8 1.425v
> My VTT voltage is 1.05 * 0.95 = 0.9975v --> ~1.001v
> My iGPU is undervolted with offset: -0.225v and LLC level 4
> punceh, do you use the iGPU? Or Virtu?
> These applications you say can crash if the iGPU doesn't get enough voltage. If it's running on the iGPU ofcourse. Or maybe it's your GTX 570 I dont know.
> If you get BSOD 0x124 during idle it might be cpu pll
> Also during prime95 long runs. I suggest you open your case and feel the VRM heatsinks and PCH heatsink if they are hot or cool.
> I found myself having much BSODs because my PCH would overheat during idle. I solved this by installing a side fan. Believe me I don't lie.
> You don't want those FAT gpu's hanging over your chipset.
> My next GPU will only be GTX550 sized


we are discussing an ivy bridge 3570k which could explain why you dont get bsod's at idle. I have igpu off and i get weird bsod's after playing games for hours but I can run prime 95 for 25+ hours stable.


----------



## zerocraft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jonashendrickx*
> 
> What's up with these CPU PLL bluescreens?
> I can take any random value and my 2500k won't BSOD ever. I always test for a week or longer normal usage.


In my experience IvyB has been DRASTICALLY different in overclocking compared to my old 2500k. It seems to be very sensitive near the 4.4-4.8 range, and definitely seems to prefer lower PLL voltages from what most people seem to say. I have not yet tried lowering PLL though, but I most likely will today.

As for testing .955VTT, I was running prime for ~8 hrs now, and it just crashed (not responding), so thats a no go. Anyone know what can cause prime to do that ? would be nice to know if its just not enough vcore or the VTT. I am going to try doing offset voltage when I get home, followed by lowering PLL

@aar0nsky
just read your message above, how are you disabling iGPU ? I only see ways of underclocking/volting it


----------



## aar0nsky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ryfoo*
> 
> Asrock have responded on my locked multiplier problem. They are sending me out new BIOS chips to try as they think its down to a broken Intel Management Engine.
> I have an RMA with Newegg which would see me without a motherboard for 10 days or so, or I can wait and try the new chips from Asrock. What would you do?


Try the new chips and then if that doesnt work RMA it. (replace old chips of course even though I doubt newegg would have any idea about a swapped out bios chip)


----------



## Klaud45

Also, everytime I boot up, the Dr Debug LED says "A2". Is that normal? I know there's a list of codes and what they mean in the AsRock manual, but I figure since I'm already here....


----------



## anni23

trying to oc my i5 3570k @ 4.2ghz on extreme 4 with offset of -0.055 with llc set to level 5
its stable and cpu-z shows vcore at 1.16 or 1.17 which is good i guess.

my only problem is that the core speed doesnt drop from 4219mhz in cpu-z even when i idle
i checked my power saving settings(speedstep etc) and they are all enabled as default. is there something i forgot or did wrong?


----------



## punceh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jonashendrickx*
> 
> What's up with these CPU PLL bluescreens?
> punceh, do you use the iGPU? Or Virtu?
> These applications you say can crash if the iGPU doesn't get enough voltage. If it's running on the iGPU ofcourse. Or maybe it's your GTX 570 I dont know.
> If you get BSOD 0x124 during idle it might be cpu pll
> Also during prime95 long runs. I suggest you open your case and feel the VRM heatsinks and PCH heatsink if they are hot or cool.
> I found myself having much BSODs because my PCH would overheat during idle. I solved this by installing a side fan. Believe me I don't lie.
> You don't want those FAT gpu's hanging over your chipset.
> My next GPU will only be GTX550 sized


their not blue screens for me, and were not even sure if their PLL related








i have the virtu thing disabled in windows but its still enabled in the bios(for being able to plug in monitors, lost a DVI-VGA connector so thats the only way i can connect my vga screen







)
i dont get bsods during idle, i dont get bsods at all actually








the PCH is quite hot to the touch(im guessing about 40-50C at heatsink touch) i havent checked VRM's but im guessing they are quite hot aswell due to my overclock








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klaud45*
> 
> Also, everytime I boot up, the Dr Debug LED says "A2". Is that normal? I know there's a list of codes and what they mean in the AsRock manual, but I figure since I'm already here....


the error list says its "IDE detect" im guessing either your asmedia controller is on ide mode or your intel one is? and that theres something(dvd drive?) connected to it?


----------



## jonashendrickx

I don't know what is causing your issue then.

Punceh you could try reinstalling windows 7 to be sure you are clean

http://downloadcenter.intel.com/SearchResult.aspx?lang=eng&keyword=%22intel+hd%22#
Here are the latest Intel drivers if you use HD graphics.

Just google for all the latest drivers.

Have you considered your nvidia drivers may be buggy ? Tried the latest WHQL drivers from Nvidia?

I am just random guessing.

You COULD eventually install Ubuntu 12.04 or Linux Mint 13. If everything flows well and nothing crashes it is just Windows 7 sofware related. Which is a good thing.
And easy to test


----------



## punceh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jonashendrickx*
> 
> I don't know what is causing your issue then.
> Punceh you could try reinstalling windows 7 to be sure you are clean
> http://downloadcenter.intel.com/SearchResult.aspx?lang=eng&keyword=%22intel+hd%22#
> Here are the latest Intel drivers if you use HD graphics.
> Just google for all the latest drivers.
> Have you considered your nvidia drivers may be buggy ? Tried the latest WHQL drivers from Nvidia?
> I am just random guessing.
> You COULD eventually install Ubuntu 12.04 or Linux Mint 13. If everything flows well and nothing crashes it is just Windows 7 sofware related. Which is a good thing.
> And easy to test


well i dont have a problem anymore, i just had it when i put my PLL down


----------



## zerocraft

Hmm offsets are weird, I set mine to +0.040, when i booted it was jumping between 1.24 and 1.312, but under prime load its chilling at 1.256 (level 2 llc). Anyone know the calculation behind this stuff ?

edit: under intel burn test (way more load) the vcore is sitting at 1.232, the droop is a lot more than fixed voltage

edit2: my offset is +0.080 not 40









edit3: ok nevermind, somehow my LLC got reset to level 5, that would explain it haha


----------



## appleg33k85

Just wanted to post a couple pictures, I know that some have said that the ASRock Z77E-ITX can't fit very many coolers, just wanted to post a couple pictures of the Noctua NH-L12 that I just installed. It was a TIGHT fit, and I had to mod it a bit







[Bend a slight bit so that it wouldn't hit the PCIE slot] - but it fits and looks great!

My case can only handle the bottom fan, but I'm sure there are plenty of cases that can handle both fans











Looks like it hits the PCIE in the first photo, but as it is bent forward ~ 1 inch or so, it JUST clears











Hope the pics help someone to pick a nice heatsink, everythings a pain in the butt to plug in, but for the cooling it does, I think its going to be well worth the time and effort!


----------



## xNAPx

How could i totally disable IGPU?


----------



## Klaud45

IDE Mode? I see. Well I do have a DVD drive installed. How would I go about rectifying this situation? If I'm correct, it should be set in AHSCI? Or something or whatever.


----------



## Jocelyn84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *appleg33k85*
> 
> Just wanted to post a couple pictures, I know that some have said that the ASRock Z77E-ITX can't fit very many coolers, just wanted to post a couple pictures of the Noctua NH-L12 that I just installed. It was a TIGHT fit, and I had to mod it a bit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [Bend a slight bit so that it wouldn't hit the PCIE slot] - but it fits and looks great!
> My case can only handle the bottom fan, but I'm sure there are plenty of cases that can handle both fans
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like it hits the PCIE in the first photo, but as it is bent forward ~ 1 inch or so, it JUST clears
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope the pics help someone to pick a nice heatsink, everythings a pain in the butt to plug in, but for the cooling it does, I think its going to be well worth the time and effort!


Well, I'm impressed








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xNAPx*
> 
> How could i totally disable IGPU?


Turn it off in the UEFI - Under North Bridge Config, Change Primary adapter to PCIe, Disable IGPU Multi Monitor, and disable render standby, then it should be disabled.


----------



## appleg33k85

Well I figured "if I can impress Jocelyn, im good to go" lol


----------



## Jocelyn84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *appleg33k85*
> 
> Well I figured "if I can impress Jocelyn, im good to go" lol


lol and I almost never check this thread. I looked at my email (I'm subscribed) and saw Z77E-ITX & Noctua NH-L12 and was like wooooow. I'm actually a little jealous


----------



## appleg33k85

I was going to try stuffing my H50 into my case, but I didn't really want to mod it as its such a gorgeous case, glad you like the cooler, I'm hoping to get a nice o/c on it, it's such a beast setup with the itx and 3570k, just couldn't keep the stock cooler in there any longer


----------



## Erakith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *appleg33k85*
> 
> I was going to try stuffing my H50 into my case, but I didn't really want to mod it as its such a gorgeous case, glad you like the cooler, I'm hoping to get a nice o/c on it, it's such a beast setup with the itx and 3570k, just couldn't keep the stock cooler in there any longer


Can we see it in-case with one of the panels removed? It looks awesome out-of-case but I wanna marvel at its cuteness when it's inside.


----------



## appleg33k85

I'm going to take some good inside pictures probably tomorrow - I'm actually waiting on my other PSU to rewire it all up [Silverstone 700W fully modular with short cables] - I have the cables, but the PSU won't be here until possibly tomorrow.


----------



## Erakith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *appleg33k85*
> 
> I'm going to take some good inside pictures probably tomorrow - I'm actually waiting on my other PSU to rewire it all up [Silverstone 700W fully modular with short cables] - I have the cables, but the PSU won't be here until possibly tomorrow.


Silverstones new itty bitty ITX PSU's are awesome. Is it one of those?


----------



## xNAPx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jocelyn84*
> 
> Well, I'm impressed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turn it off in the UEFI - Under North Bridge Config, Change Primary adapter to PCIe, Disable IGPU Multi Monitor, and disable render standby, then it should be disabled.


Could I disable HDMI OnBoard Audio either?


----------



## zerocraft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erakith*
> 
> That's normal enough, I suppose, though I'd want my voltage to stick around what I set it at. There seems to be no danger of crashing there, anyway.
> Hope it goes well for you man - as a side note, aar0nsky and I both tried using fixed voltage to overclock first but found that on these boards offset seems to result in lower voltages for a stable clock. If you still have trouble after the VTT change, you might consider using offset instead? I can't explain why it seems to be working better for us, but it might work out as well for you, too.


Tried offset voltages, definitely still using the same amount of voltage as fixed. Prime crashed after about 8 hours 0.010 under my stable volts. VTT at 0.955 also hasn't done much, in fact I actually got a system freeze about 10 minutes in instead of prime crashing with VTT lowered. I will try going half way with VTT next, around 0.98x. Once I confirm my current offset is stable (4.5ghz with +0.040, LLC Level 2, equivalent to about 1.295 fixed voltage), I will try running some games 4-5 hrs straight and see what happens. Really hoping this is not a PSU / Memory limitaiton


----------



## jonashendrickx

You should lower your offset...

When you find your minimum being stable go next step. I targetted 0.9v idle voltage on my sandy bridge 2500k

Then, increase your vcore with Additional Turbo Voltage when overclocking.

I think LLC3 is enough. Compare idle vs load. If they are equal keep LLC2. If load vcore is higher than the idle one, go back to LLC3. It's better being one notch under then one notch above I think. That's just my preference.


----------



## xNAPx

How Could I test Idle Stability?


----------



## mrpeterparker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrpeterparker*
> 
> Is anyone else having a problem seeing POST screen on boot ( no video until into windows ) on a PCI-E video card?
> Intel 3570k
> Asrock Z77 pro4 - Bios 1.20
> 560ti -DVI connection
> Dell Ultrasharp 2311h


For the record, I isolated the problem to the Dell Ultrasharp of all things. It required a "unlock" and reset per Dell support.

Sorry, for any finger pointing @ the asrock. =P

IT has been doing just fine so far. I used the built in over clock profile to 4.4 Ghz with no issues. (still too lazy to manually OC)
Results per HW Monitor app
Max Temp : 75c
Max Voltage 1.25
Stable on linx and prime

The only other issue i'm working on now is more related to my OCZ Agility 3 running on intel chipsets. the sandforce chip has a known issue with BSOD 0x0F4. Varying results have come from running enterprise class intel RST drivers. but we'll see how things play out. I've only seen that BSOD once and am still running the ASROCK recommended RST drivers.


----------



## xNAPx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jocelyn84*
> 
> Well, I'm impressed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turn it off in the UEFI - Under North Bridge Config, Change Primary adapter to PCIe, Disable IGPU Multi Monitor, and disable render standby, then it should be disabled.


I Disabled Render Stand By and Deep Render Stand By Either, I did Right?


----------



## jonashendrickx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xNAPx*
> 
> How Could I test Idle Stability?


By turning your computer off









Just kidding.


----------



## mrpeterparker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xNAPx*
> 
> I Disabled Render Stand By and Deep Render Stand By Either, I did Right?


I'd guess so, is it still showing up in your device manager?

quite frankly, I'm curious as to why it bothers you so much? If it's set to it's minimum configuration it's not really consuming a ton of system resources. in the end the performance difference would be quite minimal. IMO.


----------



## Jocelyn84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrpeterparker*
> 
> I'd guess so, is it still showing up in your device manager?
> quite frankly, I'm curious as to why it bothers you so much? If it's set to it's minimum configuration it's not really consuming a ton of system resources. in the end the performance difference would be quite minimal. IMO.


Agreed, though some people get OCD about this kind of stuff. I'm one of them lol
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xNAPx*
> 
> Could I disable HDMI OnBoard Audio either?


No need. If you do everything I listed, it will not show up in device manager.


----------



## Hand_Grenade

Hey guys I just upgraded to an i5-3570k and using the Asrock z77 extreme 4 mobo. However im having a little problem connecting my harddrives, my OS is installed on my Samsung f3 500gb drive, but I get the BSOD and my rig resets as the logo of windows comes up.

I got this interesting message when I went into boot menu: PXE-E61: Media test failure, check.....

Anyone have any idea before I run back to microcenter and get the board changed?


----------



## Jocelyn84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hand_Grenade*
> 
> Hey guys I just upgraded to an i5-3570k and using the Asrock z77 extreme 4 mobo. However im having a little problem connecting my harddrives, my OS is installed on my Samsung f3 500gb drive, but I get the BSOD and my rig resets as the logo of windows comes up.
> I got this interesting message when I went into boot menu: PXE-E61: Media test failure, check.....
> Anyone have any idea before I run back to microcenter and get the board changed?


Well PXE is network related bootup stuff, so first make sure you have your HDD set to boot first. Secondly, is your HDD showing up in the bios with the correct size/capacity? Also, if you were using AHCI before, make sure it is still set to AHCI. If it was IDE, make sure it's set to IDE.

Edit: What board/chip are you coming from?


----------



## Hand_Grenade

Im upgrading from an i5-750 and Asrock p55 extreme mobo.

The HDD is showing up on BIOS with correct capacity so I know my harddrives aren't dead. Didn't think to try making sure IDE or AHCI are enabled. Will do that after work. Thanks.


----------



## voklskier4452

Anyone had any trouble with the Z77E ITXs USB ports? My 2x USB 3.0 ports right below the PS/2 port just will not work. Mouse, DAC, and Keyboard all will not work off it. I am on the latest bios, check USB is all enabled. There are some issues in device manager with a USB device getting code 28. I have tried to auto install drivers, I have installed USB drivers from the asrock site as well. Not sure what else I can try, I really don't want to RMA this board...


----------



## Jocelyn84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *voklskier4452*
> 
> Anyone had any trouble with the Z77E ITXs USB ports? My 2x USB 3.0 ports right below the PS/2 port just will not work. Mouse, DAC, and Keyboard all will not work off it. I am on the latest bios, check USB is all enabled. There are some issues in device manager with a USB device getting code 28. I have tried to auto install drivers, I have installed USB drivers from the asrock site as well. Not sure what else I can try, I really don't want to RMA this board...


Did you install the Asmedia drivers? http://www.station-drivers.com/telechargement/asmedia/ASMedia_usb3_v1.14.8.0(www.station-drivers.com).exe

The other two (plus onboard USB 3 header) are Intel


----------



## aar0nsky

I am hating punceh right now with that 4.8ghz. Everytime I look at it!

Once school is done(2 weeks) and I finish building this turbo motor, I better hit 5ghz or this thing is getting blown up with an rpg.









oh ps :


----------



## LilScrappyD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aar0nsky*
> 
> I am hating punceh right now with that 4.8ghz. Everytime I look at it!
> Once school is done(2 weeks) and I finish building this turbo motor, I better hit 5ghz or this thing is getting blown up with an rpg.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh ps :


hehe yeah im tryin to push my 3570K a little more too.
4.5Ghz is WAY enough but i want MOAR POWER lol.
what kinda motor you buildin up btw?
rebuild or complete?


----------



## zerocraft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aar0nsky*
> 
> I am hating punceh right now with that 4.8ghz. Everytime I look at it!
> Once school is done(2 weeks) and I finish building this turbo motor, I better hit 5ghz or this thing is getting blown up with an rpg.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh ps :


Don't think I'll ever hit 5.0 with mine, takes 1.30v for me to just hit 4.5 stable, putting me around 87C. Looking at upgrading my WC setup to something more substantial like DT sniper with a fatter 360 radiator to maybe give more temperature headroom

P.S. whats the RMA process like with intel ?


----------



## PuffinMyLye

Is aftermarket cooling necessary for the chipset on the Extreme 4 if going for a max OC? I'm not as up on the newer boards and how the Z77 chipsets perform. I have a Thermalright HR-05 chipset cooler that I used on my last build. Should I just install it or have most people gotten the most out of their CPU's without aftermarket cooling of the chipset?


----------



## Jocelyn84

I wouldn't bother, seeing as IB temps will probably be too hot before chipset cooling comes into play.


----------



## PuffinMyLye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jocelyn84*
> 
> I wouldn't bother, seeing as IB temps will probably be too hot before chipset cooling comes into play.


Even on water?


----------



## Jocelyn84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PuffinMyLye*
> 
> Even on water?


Sorry I didn't even look at your sig rig. Two things - First, I'd probably install it and secondly, even water has still been somewhat limited with IB, because IB can't dissipate heat to the heatsink fast enough. Most of my opinions on this are from what people have posted in this thread (kinda long) - http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1689589

PS - You'll probably get a lot more answers if you look and ask around about this (Z77+water cooling) in the water cooling section.


----------



## PuffinMyLye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jocelyn84*
> 
> Sorry I didn't even look at your sig rig. Two things - First, I'd probably install it and secondly, even water has still been somewhat limited with IB, because IB can't dissipate heat to the heatsink fast enough. Most of my opinions on this are from what people have posted in this thread (kinda long) - http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1689589
> PS - You'll probably get a lot more answers if you look and ask around about this (Z77+water cooling) in the water cooling section.


Thanks for the link. Damn...seems like maybe I should have gone with a SB.


----------



## Jocelyn84

NP! Despite Ivy running warmer, it still gives off less heat giving you better internal temps, so I wouldn't have any regrets about not going Sandy. Sure, you probably won't hit 5.0, you don't need to get that high to equal SB 5.0. You made the right choice imo









PS Temperature ≠ Heat


----------



## jaker1993

Hey guys

well heres my Extreme6 in my system.


----------



## simonefavano

I set the cpu fan in "automatic" mode with level 9 at 60°celsius, it's ok ??
The power fan (rear outtake) doesn't appear in the bios, it's full on ?
Apart from that, my only problem is to run my ddr3 ocz 1600 cl7 on specs....when i set 1600 Mhz pc doesn't boot and i had to reboot few times before being able to change in bios....how can i load default setting if i have serious problem to enter bios ??
Thanks !!


----------



## deathrow9

Has anyone had any luck with BF3 and the latest update of MVP? I still get stuttering and overall worse gameplay from having it installed.


----------



## zerocraft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deathrow9*
> 
> Has anyone had any luck with BF3 and the latest update of MVP? I still get stuttering and overall worse gameplay from having it installed.


Really ?
BF3 is the one game where I really found MVP to help. Can you post the resolution and settings you are using?
For me its butter smooth at 1920x1080 everything enabled + ultra, FXAA only, in game vsync enabled, and VirtuMVP D-mode with Virtual vsync. I get no tearing and can definitely see a big improvement in responsiveness (60hz monitor with 2ms response time by the way). My on screen FPS with virtu is in the 80-120 range (I have FPS target set to 120 to prevent over exertion on the card as well). Crysis 2 was pretty good too with virtual vsync, but has a lower 50-80 on screen FPS, still no tearing or stuttering. I tried it in CS:GO (not officially supported) and get microstutter there with VirtVSync (no tearing though







). I think its a promising technology, but needs more refining on the software side particularly. Would like to see more games supported for Hyperformance.


----------



## jonashendrickx

The stuttering is normal. When Virtual VSYNC detects a corrupt frame or predicts it, it just replaces it with the last good frame. That is the stuttering explained.

It isn't really stuttering.

I suggest you enable vsync instead and lock it to 60FPS, and use hyperformance to have a little boost to compensate.

I would say it's exactly doing what it's supposed to do 

I found Virtual VSync extremely useful watching movies in Windows Media Player or VLC Media Player. It removed the excessive tearing.


----------



## jonashendrickx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PuffinMyLye*
> 
> Is aftermarket cooling necessary for the chipset on the Extreme 4 if going for a max OC? I'm not as up on the newer boards and how the Z77 chipsets perform. I have a Thermalright HR-05 chipset cooler that I used on my last build. Should I just install it or have most people gotten the most out of their CPU's without aftermarket cooling of the chipset?


I suggest you get a fan to blow on the MOSFET heatsinks. Or buy the Thermalright MOSFET heatsinks. But having a fan blowing on the mosfets will help a lot.


----------



## zerocraft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jonashendrickx*
> 
> The stuttering is normal. When Virtual VSYNC detects a corrupt frame or predicts it, it just replaces it with the last good frame. That is the stuttering explained.


Virtu Vsync does NOT do prediction, you are confusing its function with hyperformance, and should not create any stutter that wasn't already there. Its job is solely to:
Quote:


> Making sure the last fully rendered frame is shown, without tying the CPU, display and input down to 60 Hz (or the refresh rate of your display) and increasing responsiveness.


. This means it will let the CPU, input devices and GPU work to their full potential (removing the 60FPS cap of vsync).

Also, this isnt really meant for videos, if you are getting tearing there you need better decoders / players (try media player classic's built in stuff with D3D fullscreen)

edit: source of the quote and more http://www.anandtech.com/show/5728/intel-z77-panther-point-chipset-and-motherboard-preview-asrock-asus-gigabyte-msi-ecs-and-biostar/2


----------



## PuffinMyLye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jonashendrickx*
> 
> I suggest you get a fan to blow on the MOSFET heatsinks. Or buy the Thermalright MOSFET heatsinks. But having a fan blowing on the mosfets will help a lot.


Hmm, I don't know how I'm going to get fans to blow air over there with how my loop is going to be setup.


----------



## KoukiFC3S

Just got the Pro 4-M.

My first time using ASRock. So far it's been great.


----------



## zerocraft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PuffinMyLye*
> 
> Hmm, I don't know how I'm going to get fans to blow air over there with how my loop is going to be setup.


Just have all your fans as intake (including radiator). That way you will pull lots of nice cold air in for the passive cooled components. Also less dust.


----------



## PuffinMyLye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zerocraft*
> 
> Just have all your fans as intake (including radiator). That way you will pull lots of nice cold air in for the passive cooled components. Also less dust.


Just not gonna be possible. My top 240 rad needs to be exhaust otherwise I will have 5 intake fans and only 1 exhaust fan (rear).


----------



## zerocraft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PuffinMyLye*
> 
> Just not gonna be possible. My top 240 rad needs to be exhaust otherwise I will have 5 intake fans and only 1 exhaust fan (rear).


Hmm I've always heard people in water cooling forums say that its best to have radiators pulling fresh air, and airflow matters very little if your core components are all on water. Makes sense considering there is nothing dumping hot air inside the case, better to just have everything pulling in cold air.


----------



## aar0nsky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LilScrappyD*
> 
> hehe yeah im tryin to push my 3570K a little more too.
> 4.5Ghz is WAY enough but i want MOAR POWER lol.
> what kinda motor you buildin up btw?
> rebuild or complete?


Im building a 2.4L Chrysler turbocharged motor, similar to what comes standard in an SRT 4 Neon and GT PT Cruiser. Its a full build. From the ground up. Had to get some undersized crank bearings cause this crank is a reman, what a pain in the arse.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jocelyn84*
> 
> I wouldn't bother, seeing as IB temps will probably be too hot before chipset cooling comes into play.


No way Jose, get some water cooling and its good to go.


----------



## aar0nsky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PuffinMyLye*
> 
> Hmm, I don't know how I'm going to get fans to blow air over there with how my loop is going to be setup.


See I thought the same when I was maxing out my GPU, where would i put a fan to blow on the VRM's? Well I will have to post a pic later but long story short ,
I used twist ties to hold the fan to the video card, being careful not to ground anything obviously. Worked like a charm and is still working. Yes it is ghetto but i needed to get that 5804 graphics score in 3dmark to beat lilscrappy


----------



## PuffinMyLye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aar0nsky*
> 
> See I thought the same when I was maxing out my GPU, where would i put a fan to blow on the VRM's? Well I will have to post a pic later but long story short ,
> I used twist ties to hold the fan to the video card, being careful not to ground anything obviously. Worked like a charm and is still working. Yes it is ghetto but i needed to get that 5804 graphics score in 3dmark to beat lilscrappy


Nice tip. I care how my build looks though with my side window so I don't think I'll be going that route.


----------



## aar0nsky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PuffinMyLye*
> 
> Nice tip. I care how my build looks though with my side window so I don't think I'll be going that route.


I care how mine looks too. I was only planning on using it for one benchmark session. If you are running 24/7 where your mofsets/vrms are getting that hot then your mobo isnt gonna last too long, just saying. If you need that fan on there all the time, you will have bigger problems other than how pretty it looks.
It was a temporary solution for me and i have been busy with the rest of my life to remove it lmao.


----------



## PuffinMyLye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aar0nsky*
> 
> I care how mine looks too. I was only planning on using it for one benchmark session. If you are running 24/7 where your mofsets/vrms are getting that hot then your mobo isnt gonna last too long, just saying. If you need that fan on there all the time, you will have bigger problems other than how pretty it looks.
> It was a temporary solution for me and i have been busy with the rest of my life to remove it lmao.


I may pick up some Thermalright mosfet heatsinks if I found ones that are compatible with my Extreme 4 board.

*EDIT:* How have others cooled their mosfets on the their ASRock boards?


----------



## deathrow9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zerocraft*
> 
> Really ?
> BF3 is the one game where I really found MVP to help. Can you post the resolution and settings you are using?
> For me its butter smooth at 1920x1080 everything enabled + ultra, FXAA only, in game vsync enabled, and VirtuMVP D-mode with Virtual vsync. I get no tearing and can definitely see a big improvement in responsiveness (60hz monitor with 2ms response time by the way). My on screen FPS with virtu is in the 80-120 range (I have FPS target set to 120 to prevent over exertion on the card as well). Crysis 2 was pretty good too with virtual vsync, but has a lower 50-80 on screen FPS, still no tearing or stuttering. I tried it in CS:GO (not officially supported) and get microstutter there with VirtVSync (no tearing though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). I think its a promising technology, but needs more refining on the software side particularly. Would like to see more games supported for Hyperformance.


Pretty much everything on Ultra with some AA and shadow settings turned down running at 1680X1050. I never enable VSYNC, to taxing for minimal if any percievable gain. Id rather have my frames drop and signal me to turn down settings than have something attempt to give me performance that just isnt there. Ill give it another go if they update again but its still to frustrating to get running right now.


----------



## zerocraft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deathrow9*
> 
> Pretty much everything on Ultra with some AA and shadow settings turned down running at 1680X1050. I never enable VSYNC, to taxing for minimal if any percievable gain. Id rather have my frames drop and signal me to turn down settings than have something attempt to give me performance that just isnt there. Ill give it another go if they update again but its still to frustrating to get running right now.


I'm a bit confused on exactly what you are looking to get out of Virtu. Are you looking to reduce tearing, or just purely increase your FPS? Also I dont think you are fully grasping what vsync does, its not going to add 'fake' performance, its actually limiting your GPU's performance to 60/30FPS in order to ensure screen tearing doesnt occur. Give this article a read if you want to understand virtu better http://www.anandtech.com/show/5728/intel-z77-panther-point-chipset-and-motherboard-preview-asrock-asus-gigabyte-msi-ecs-and-biostar/2


----------



## LilScrappyD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aar0nsky*
> 
> Im building a 2.4L Chrysler turbocharged motor, similar to what comes standard in an SRT 4 Neon and GT PT Cruiser. Its a full build. From the ground up. Had to get some undersized crank bearings cause this crank is a reman, what a pain in the arse.


that's awesome man, whats it goin into?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aar0nsky*
> 
> See I thought the same when I was maxing out my GPU, where would i put a fan to blow on the VRM's? Well I will have to post a pic later but long story short ,
> I used twist ties to hold the fan to the video card, being careful not to ground anything obviously. Worked like a charm and is still working. Yes it is ghetto but i needed to get that 5804 graphics score in 3dmark to beat lilscrappy


lol i was so upset when you beat me too. i got the score i did by a cold front as well.
id have to do a full custom loop in order to keep temps low enough to be stable any higher.
we will see when the 660Ti comes out if that's going to be your next card








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PuffinMyLye*
> 
> I may pick up some Thermalright mosfet heatsinks if I found ones that are compatible with my Extreme 4 board.
> *EDIT:* How have others cooled their mosfets on the their ASRock boards?


are your motherboard heatsinks not doing the job well enough that you need aftermarket sinks?


----------



## PuffinMyLye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LilScrappyD*
> 
> are your motherboard heatsinks not doing the job well enough that you need aftermarket sinks?


I haven't OC'd my board yet (waiting on one last part for my water loop). I'm just trying to plan for the ability to get a max OC and once I have my loop in there I won't be able to install chipset heatsinks after the fact.


----------



## itzzjason

+1 member


----------



## aar0nsky

Yeah scrappy I will most likely get that card. Us mid range guys usually stick to what is affordable







On top of that im about 3k into this engine build. The engine is going into a 1st gen body style dodge neon(1995-99). Im not ricing it out with mods and going crazy with a spray bomb painting every inch of the interior. The whole car will look stock unless I get aftermarket rims next spring. The paint currently looks like garbage and it needs body work so thats gonna get done hopefully this fall after I have the motor running right. Im hoping when its said and done, it will be a 12 second daily driver lol. (12 on slicks and lots of boost).
It is just a kind of fun project I chose to do instead of buying a new car for more than 5 times what Im putting into the car.
It will get good gas mileage and be fast for a street car, thats all I want to accomplish.


----------



## deathrow9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zerocraft*
> 
> I'm a bit confused on exactly what you are looking to get out of Virtu. Are you looking to reduce tearing, or just purely increase your FPS? Also I dont think you are fully grasping what vsync does, its not going to add 'fake' performance, its actually limiting your GPU's performance to 60/30FPS in order to ensure screen tearing doesnt occur. Give this article a read if you want to understand virtu better http://www.anandtech.com/show/5728/intel-z77-panther-point-chipset-and-motherboard-preview-asrock-asus-gigabyte-msi-ecs-and-biostar/2


I was under the impression that Virtu was supposed to essentially stabalize my average FPS, in turn, making for a more 'playable' experience. I was deifinatley not expecting miracles in terms of FPS boost, but Im getting the exact opposite, it ruins my experience by making the game unplayable. I do not have any tearing aside from the usual hiccup(I know Ive maxed out my VRAM but Im a graphics junkie







) so vsync isnt a deal breaker either. Im not trying to hate on Virtu because it is a brilliant concept and will certainly bridge the gap for people with medium spec rigs to get that next step in performance and those with power hungry rigs to help curb their power consumption. However, atleast for me, for whatever reason its not ready, and my rig isnt anything special either.


----------



## LilScrappyD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aar0nsky*
> 
> Yeah scrappy I will most likely get that card. Us mid range guys usually stick to what is affordable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On top of that im about 3k into this engine build. The engine is going into a 1st gen body style dodge neon(1995-99). Im not ricing it out with mods and going crazy with a spray bomb painting every inch of the interior. The whole car will look stock unless I get aftermarket rims next spring. The paint currently looks like garbage and it needs body work so thats gonna get done hopefully this fall after I have the motor running right. Im hoping when its said and done, it will be a 12 second daily driver lol. (12 on slicks and lots of boost).
> It is just a kind of fun project I chose to do instead of buying a new car for more than 5 times what Im putting into the car.
> It will get good gas mileage and be fast for a street car, thats all I want to accomplish.


sweet hopefully we will have some good competition going soon








3k and you're still workin on the crank?








i hope you've got other goodies for your bottom end lol
and you should leave the car completely stock it would be a great sleeper.
make those little reckless fast and furious pricks on the road crap their pants
when they get passed in the car mommy and daddy bought them.
i would still cleanup the look paint and body wise.
its not rice as long as you keep your car clean. kinda like some people's builds on here.








reminds me of under glow every time i see some neon LEDs in a rig.
are you tuning it yourself too?


----------



## aar0nsky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LilScrappyD*
> 
> sweet hopefully we will have some good competition going soon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3k and you're still workin on the crank?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i hope you've got other goodies for your bottom end lol
> and you should leave the car completely stock it would be a great sleeper.
> make those little reckless fast and furious pricks on the road crap their pants
> when they get passed in the car mommy and daddy bought them.
> i would still cleanup the look paint and body wise.
> its not rice as long as you keep your car clean. kinda like some people's builds on here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reminds me of under glow every time i see some neon LEDs in a rig.
> are you tuning it yourself too?


Yeah exactly. I have a ton of parts purchased for the motor that arent in it yet and a ton of parts for the car that I have not put on it yet. I just wanted to get the motor done first. The 3k is not just all in the bottom end. It will be a fun sleeper







. And I know exactly what you mean about some peoples builds on here.
Yes I am going to attempt to tune it myself. I do not have a dyno available but I will see how far I get without one.


----------



## Hand_Grenade

Took awhile to figure out the new bios but I've finally OC my 3570 to 4.5ghz.
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2415061


----------



## Erakith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hand_Grenade*
> 
> Took awhile to figure out the new bios but I've finally OC my 3570 to 4.5ghz.
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2415061


How stable is that? That's some nice low v for that clock.


----------



## Hand_Grenade

Running Prime95 all night will find out if it is truly stable. I set the voltage to 1.225v don't know why it shows 1.216 on cpu-z.


----------



## appleg33k85

As I know everyone wanted to see a huge heatsink on a ASRock board stuffed into a little case, here are a couple pictures [just finished putting in the new PSU, wanted something 100% modular and smaller than what I had]


----------



## Erakith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *appleg33k85*
> 
> As I know everyone wanted to see a huge heatsink on a ASRock board stuffed into a little case, here are a couple pictures [just finished putting in the new PSU, wanted something 100% modular and smaller than what I had]
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


You're putting a 480 in there?
That's gunna get pretty hot in an ITX case.

Looks AMAZING though.


----------



## Kitarist

Whoa thats huge


----------



## aar0nsky

I am pretty sure Erakith deserves a gold star. He is one badass michigander but also he made my overclock stable.

Lowering VTT is so far what has made me stable. I have no more idle BSOD's and I have not crashed at all. I will have to do more research as I go higher in my overclock but for my 4600 overclock right now it is loving it.

PM Me with fixes to stuff on these motherboards if you know them off the top of your head or if you used a fix and it worked. I am going to start adding them to the first page.

EDIT: I started adding fixes to the first page and I added my 1.40 bios settings Im running 1.70 now and most settings are the same except VTT which is lower.


----------



## zerocraft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aar0nsky*
> 
> I am pretty sure Erakith deserves a gold star. He is one badass michigander but also he made my overclock stable.
> Lowering VTT is so far what has made me stable. I have no more idle BSOD's and I have not crashed at all. I will have to do more research as I go higher in my overclock but for my 4600 overclock right now it is loving it.
> PM Me with fixes to stuff on these motherboards if you know them off the top of your head or if you used a fix and it worked. I am going to start adding them to the first page.
> EDIT: I started adding fixes to the first page and I added my 1.40 bios settings Im running 1.70 now and most settings are the same except VTT which is lower.


Erakith is a badass indeed, although VTT did not work for me his suggestion to switch to offset voltage instead of fixed has brought me back to stable (same voltage as fixed where I was getting BSODs when gaming). I think offset is a bit confusing at first but it does lead to better temps and possibly stabler OCs so might be worth recommending to others as well.

On an aside, have you guys noticed any difference in stability when using per core overclocks (where you can disable turbo) vs all core ? Thats about the only setting I have not played with now.


----------



## Erakith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aar0nsky*
> 
> I am pretty sure Erakith deserves a gold star. He is one badass michigander but also he made my overclock stable.
> Lowering VTT is so far what has made me stable. I have no more idle BSOD's and I have not crashed at all. I will have to do more research as I go higher in my overclock but for my 4600 overclock right now it is loving it.
> PM Me with fixes to stuff on these motherboards if you know them off the top of your head or if you used a fix and it worked. I am going to start adding them to the first page.
> EDIT: I started adding fixes to the first page and I added my 1.40 bios settings Im running 1.70 now and most settings are the same except VTT which is lower.


I'm glad it worked man.

I need to play with some BCLK overclocks next.


----------



## appleg33k85

I've ran loops of Heaven 3.0 with everything maxed @ 1080 and it hits 81c with 70% fan, not too bad IMO







used to have tri-sli 470s that hit 98c lol


----------



## AndrewTdi

Hi!

I've made a little video about my problem. Case and CPU cooler fans dond't stop after shutting down.
Bios reset, update, PSU change doesn't solved the problem.
Any else idea?


----------



## Erakith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndrewTdi*
> 
> Hi!
> I've made a little video about my problem. Case and CPU cooler fans dond't stop after shutting down.
> Bios reset, update, PSU change doesn't solved the problem.
> Any else idea?


Weird.
Try turning off internal pll overvoltage. It has problems with sleeping a computer.


----------



## aar0nsky

This may sound stupid but verify that everything is plugged in right. You have the 24pin going to the mobo and the 6 pin.

Are you overclocked or is this with stock settings?
If you are overclocked try disabling all the c state garbage.
If you are not overclocked I am not sure where to proceed, I would just start from square one and make sure everything is right.

I know it sounds like the basics but sometimes things get overlooked.


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aar0nsky*
> 
> I am pretty sure Erakith deserves a gold star. He is one badass michigander but also he made my overclock stable.
> Lowering VTT is so far what has made me stable. I have no more idle BSOD's and I have not crashed at all. I will have to do more research as I go higher in my overclock but for my 4600 overclock right now it is loving it.
> PM Me with fixes to stuff on these motherboards if you know them off the top of your head or if you used a fix and it worked. I am going to start adding them to the first page.
> EDIT: I started adding fixes to the first page and I added my 1.40 bios settings Im running 1.70 now and most settings are the same except VTT which is lower.


so how far did you take your pll down at that clock? at 4.4 I have mine set to 1.799 and its rock solid stable but I'm wondering if I took it down a bit more I could clock a bit higher.

I'm playing with a low end clock right now (4.0) just cause my appartment is hanging out in the 90's f. grrrr. but when winter rolls around, I really want to shoot for the stars









for the 4.0 I have it set to auto, and I keep having to bump up the clock because of instability. I'm wondering how far I can take it down and not mess with anything else.


----------



## Erakith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> so how far did you take your pll down at that clock? at 4.4 I have mine set to 1.799 and its rock solid stable but I'm wondering if I took it down a bit more I could clock a bit higher.
> I'm playing with a low end clock right now (4.0) just cause my appartment is hanging out in the 90's f. grrrr. but when winter rolls around, I really want to shoot for the stars
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for the 4.0 I have it set to auto, and I keep having to bump up the clock because of instability. I'm wondering how far I can take it down and not mess with anything else.


At 4.5 my PLL is 1.5, lowest possible, still rock solid.


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erakith*
> 
> At 4.5 my PLL is 1.5, lowest possible, still rock solid.


awesome, does it affect temps at all?


----------



## Erakith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> awesome, does it affect temps at all?


A degree or 2 at best, nothing huge.


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erakith*
> 
> A degree or 2 at best, nothing huge.


gotcha, thanks for the help


----------



## aar0nsky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> so how far did you take your pll down at that clock? at 4.4 I have mine set to 1.799 and its rock solid stable but I'm wondering if I took it down a bit more I could clock a bit higher.
> I'm playing with a low end clock right now (4.0) just cause my appartment is hanging out in the 90's f. grrrr. but when winter rolls around, I really want to shoot for the stars
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for the 4.0 I have it set to auto, and I keep having to bump up the clock because of instability. I'm wondering how far I can take it down and not mess with anything else.


Honestly I havent had good luck with PLL at all. I leave mine at the stock 1.832 . Every time I have changed it (lowered it) I have had less stability. VTT voltage is the one I lowered from the advice from erakith and that helped me a ton.


----------



## Degree

Just installed my new rig with the Asrock z77 Extreme 4








Should I update the BIOS or no? All I did was just installed the drivers for soundcard and everything, but not update the BIOS.


----------



## malikq86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Degree*
> 
> Just installed my new rig with the Asrock z77 Extreme 4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Should I update the BIOS or no? All I did was just installed the drivers for soundcard and everything, but not update the BIOS.


sure..i dont see why not. upgrade to 1.7..though, there really shouldn't be a big difference...but if you plan to overclock...yeah upgrade to 1.7 first before you start tweaking. updating bios is always a good idea.


----------



## zerocraft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malikq86*
> 
> sure..i dont see why not. upgrade to 1.7..though, there really should be a big difference...if you plan to overclock...yeah upgrade to 1.7 first before you start tweaking. updating bios is always a good idea.


They update to 1.70 only mentions stuff about USB, anyone know what else they have changed?


----------



## malikq86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zerocraft*
> 
> They update to 1.70 only mentions stuff about USB, anyone know what else they have changed?


fyi - i meant "shouldn't", changed in post.

also im pretty sure they changed more than just usb...i believe they change more than they tell us about...not sure what tho, but people have mentioned bios has more features/options after updating.


----------



## misterblonde

Hey all, really liking this board, with one minor issue... Holy hell there is not a lot of space for a HSF in the ITX version. Do any of you guys have some suggestions for a good HSF for the ITX version? It won't even fit my rev 3 shuriken! Everything bumps up on my GTX 670


----------



## anni23

anyone have a asus xonar essence st sound card?
i have one with extreme 4 and sometimes the sound card doesnt output but it gets fixed on a reboot
i am guessing system boots up too fast or something.


----------



## jrcbandit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anni23*
> 
> anyone have a asus xonar essence st sound card?
> i have one with extreme 4 and sometimes the sound card doesnt output but it gets fixed on a reboot
> i am guessing system boots up too fast or something.


I've booted my computer a ton of times since getting my Z77 board and this problem only occurred once and a reboot also fixed it for me. How often does it happen for you?


----------



## kpo6969

Bios PV 1.80 is up on the support site for the Extreme4.
Quote:


> 1. Improve discrete VGA card vBIOS compatibility.
> 2. Update CPU code.
> 3. Improve Internet flash.


1.70 is gone as well as 1.60 and 1.50


----------



## malikq86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpo6969*
> 
> Bios PV 1.80 is up on the support site for the Extreme4.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Improve discrete VGA card vBIOS compatibility.
> 2. Update CPU code.
> 3. Improve Internet flash.
> 
> 
> 
> 1.70 is gone as well as 1.60 and 1.50
Click to expand...

they must be confident it is extremely stable...I was planning on updating to 1.7 this weekend...looks like i'll be getting 1.8. Someone test before me!!


----------



## Degree

Just updated to 1.8 using the .EXE

I've been trying to get into my BIOS and I can't seem to get into it.
Everytime I press F2, it always shows if I want to boot into Windows 7
Under tools it has Memory Diagnostic thing.

Isn't F2 the button I'm supposed to be pressing?


----------



## malikq86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Degree*
> 
> Just updated to 1.8 using the .EXE
> I've been trying to get into my BIOS and I can't seem to get into it.
> Everytime I press F2, it always shows if I want to boot into Windows 7
> Under tools it has Memory Diagnostic thing.
> Isn't F2 the button I'm supposed to be pressing?


yeahh it should be as far as i remember...that's weird man....

can someone else that has updated confirm?


----------



## .theMetal

try pressing delete


----------



## Degree

Also puts me into boot manager


----------



## malikq86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Degree*
> 
> Just updated to 1.8 using the .EXE
> I've been trying to get into my BIOS and I can't seem to get into it.
> Everytime I press F2, it always shows if I want to boot into Windows 7
> Under tools it has Memory Diagnostic thing.
> Isn't F2 the button I'm supposed to be pressing?


I found this, not sure if it helps: http://www.techspot.com/drivers/driver/file/information/16066/

*How to update the BIOS?*

There are 2 methods for updating the BIOS using Instant Flash.

*Method 1:*

Save the BIOS files on a device such as USB disk (FAT32 format), hard disk (FAT32 format) and floppy drive.
Press during POST to get into BIOS setup menu.
Select the utility under [Smart] menu to execute it.
ASRock Instant Flash will automatically detect all devices and only list those BIOS versions which are suitable for your motherboard.
Select the suitable BIOS version and flash.

*Method 2:*

Save the BIOS files on a device such as USB disk (FAT32 format), hard disk (FAT32 format) and floppy drive.
Press when you see this (or similar) page.
Select the suitable BIOS version and flash.


----------



## Degree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malikq86*
> 
> I found this, not sure if it helps: http://www.techspot.com/drivers/driver/file/information/16066/
> *How to update the BIOS?*
> There are 2 methods for updating the BIOS using Instant Flash.
> *Method 1:*
> Save the BIOS files on a device such as USB disk (FAT32 format), hard disk (FAT32 format) and floppy drive.
> Press during POST to get into BIOS setup menu.
> Select the utility under [Smart] menu to execute it.
> ASRock Instant Flash will automatically detect all devices and only list those BIOS versions which are suitable for your motherboard.
> Select the suitable BIOS version and flash.
> *Method 2:*
> Save the BIOS files on a device such as USB disk (FAT32 format), hard disk (FAT32 format) and floppy drive.
> Press when you see this (or similar) page.
> Select the suitable BIOS version and flash.


No need for that as you can also use the .EXE version and it'll update. After restart it'll run the new BIOS.
Checked System Information and it is indeed using 1.8


----------



## malikq86

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Degree*
> 
> No need for that as you can also use the .EXE version and it'll update. After restart it'll run the new BIOS.
> Checked System Information and it is indeed using 1.8






soooo can you get in BIOS yet or still not? even though it recognized 1.8 update.


----------



## Erakith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Degree*
> 
> No need for that as you can also use the .EXE version and it'll update. After restart it'll run the new BIOS.
> Checked System Information and it is indeed using 1.8


Never use the .exe.

So many bricked boards because of it.

Just don't do it.


----------



## Degree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erakith*
> 
> Never use the .exe.
> So many bricked boards because of it.
> Just don't do it.


I did it and everything is fine.

Also guys I didn't tell you this, but I've been having this problem before I even updated to 1.8.
You guys think it's because my SSD is loading too fast?


----------



## malikq86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Degree*
> 
> I did it and everything is fine.
> Also guys I didn't tell you this, but I've been having this problem before I even updated to 1.8.
> You guys think it's because my SSD is loading too fast?


...that was important...you made it seem like it was because you updated to 1.8. Or maybe my mistake for thinking that.

Not sure about SSD...yeah mine is fast....but if i rapidly keep clicking F2 (or whatever the key is) as soon as I boot...i always get into bios. the window of opportunity is very small though.


----------



## kpo6969

Updated to 1.8 with no issues and seems to be fine.
I always use Instant Flash, *never* in Windows.
-extract bios to an empty fat32 formatted flash drive
-enter bios on boot by hitting the *delete* key repeatedly
-go to advanced settings, Instant Flash on bottom of screen
-be careful not to use Internet Flash (right below Instant Flash). I don't trust it.


----------



## Gnickrapon

WooHoo!!!! Hello friends. Currently doing an upgrade and looking to purchase my first ever Asrock board. I'm looking at the Asrock Z77-EXTREME4 Z77. I will be combining it with a 2500K and an aftermarket cooler of some sort. No doubt someone on here has this board so how do you find it? Cheers for the help


----------



## aar0nsky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gnickrapon*
> 
> WooHoo!!!! Hello friends. Currently doing an upgrade and looking to purchase my first ever Asrock board. I'm looking at the Asrock Z77-EXTREME4 Z77. I will be combining it with a 2500K and an aftermarket cooler of some sort. No doubt someone on here has this board so how do you find it? Cheers for the help


I am pretty sure 90% of the people in this thread have that board. Just google search where to buy it.

For the guy that cant get into the bios, as soon as your screen goes dark from restarting or as soon as you press your power button you need to spam delete , when I say spam I mean rapidly tap it like your playing atari.

I will test 1.8 either tonight or tomorrow (finals this week) . It does scare me but make me wonder at the same time if because they took 1.7 off was from a nasty bad bug or because they fixed my idle issues.(updated cpu code?)


----------



## Gnickrapon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aar0nsky*
> 
> *I am pretty sure 90% of the people in this thread have that board. Just google search where to buy it.*


*giggle* Ahhh language barriers, different slang etc. What I meant was, do people enjoy the board? Are they *finding* it good to use?


----------



## malikq86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gnickrapon*
> 
> *giggle* Ahhh language barriers, different slang etc. What I meant was, do people enjoy the board? Are they *finding* it good to use?


Yup - almost everyone is satisfied and happy with this motherboard. Low issue rate.

Based on newegg reviews I think about 82% gave it 5 or 4 stars...so yeah it's good.

It also has one of the fastest bootup times for any z77 mobo...its UEFI bios is very nice/simple as well.

For the price, it's very hard to beat the ASRock z77 Extreme4...it packs A LOT of features for such a low price.

This mobo is considered one of the "best bang for bucks." The only other mobo I would recommend for this price range is the Gigabyte Z77X-UD3H.


----------



## LostRib

So what's the conclusion on the new BIOS?


----------



## anni23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jrcbandit*
> 
> I've booted my computer a ton of times since getting my Z77 board and this problem only occurred once and a reboot also fixed it for me. How often does it happen for you?


its more often for me like 10% of all my reboots or maybe 5%. if i notice theres a click or power on sound which emanates from the soundcard right before windows login screen it might have something to do with that but not sure


----------



## aar0nsky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gnickrapon*
> 
> *giggle* Ahhh language barriers, different slang etc. What I meant was, do people enjoy the board? Are they *finding* it good to use?


lol yes it is a good board. Sorry not used to hearing those terms.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malikq86*
> 
> Yup - almost everyone is satisfied and happy with this motherboard. Low issue rate.
> Based on newegg reviews I think about 82% gave it 5 or 4 stars...so yeah it's good.
> It also has one of the fastest bootup times for any z77 mobo...its UEFI bios is very nice/simple as well.
> For the price, it's very hard to beat the ASRock z77 Extreme4...it packs A LOT of features for such a low price.
> This mobo is considered one of the "best bang for bucks." The only other mobo I would recommend for this price range is the Gigabyte Z77X-UD3H.





Thanks malik.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostRib*
> 
> So what's the conclusion on the new BIOS?


I will test it tonight.


----------



## Struzzin

How is the 1.80 bios work for everyone ? I dont have any problems on 1.40 I dont know if I should update it !


----------



## .theMetal

I'm wondering the same. If it helps overclocking or temps or what ever, then I'll snag it up. otherwise I'll stick with what I have.


----------



## Gnickrapon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malikq86*
> 
> Yup - almost everyone is satisfied and happy with this motherboard. Low issue rate.
> Based on newegg reviews I think about 82% gave it 5 or 4 stars...so yeah it's good.
> It also has one of the fastest bootup times for any z77 mobo...its UEFI bios is very nice/simple as well.
> For the price, it's very hard to beat the ASRock z77 Extreme4...it packs A LOT of features for such a low price.
> This mobo is considered one of the "best bang for bucks." The only other mobo I would recommend for this price range is the Gigabyte Z77X-UD3H.


Cheers. SOLD!!!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aar0nsky*
> 
> lol yes it is a good board. Sorry not used to hearing those terms.
> Thanks malik.
> I will test it tonight.










No worries. TBH, you did actually answer my question anyway. Considering roughly 90% of the people here have that board, I'd say that's a fairly strong endorsement.


----------



## PuffinMyLye

I all of a sudden can't get into my BIOS at all. When i restart my computer, my BIOS screen never appears and hitting delete like crazy does nothing, it just continues to boot to Windows. This all started yesterday when I couldn't even get the computer to get into Windows it would just hang with an A2 debug code. After unplugging the SATA ports and clearing the CMOS a few times I was able to get into Windows but now this. Any ideas?

Btw, I already upgraded to the newest BIOS when I first got the board about 2 weeks ago.

*EDIT:* It seems that I'm getting into the BIOS but just getting no video until Windows loads. If I press delete it just hangs at what I believe is the BIOS screen with an A6 debug code. Nothing shows on the screen though. I have to hit ctrl + alt + del to reboot and get into Windows.


----------



## zaodrze244

plug keyboard to other usb port and try get to bios, maybe that help


----------



## PuffinMyLye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zaodrze244*
> 
> plug keyboard to other usb port and try get to bios, maybe that help


It's not the keyboard as I can get into the bios but just get no video when I do so. No video shows up until the Windows login screen.


----------



## jonashendrickx

How far can i overclock the Intel HD 3000 safely ? I have a 2500k

Current settings
GT Turbo voltage: +0.15v
GT Offset Voltage -0.15v
1600mhz

BIOS 1.80 is fine.

If you can you can update it. I always update because BIOS updates are there for a reason


----------



## zaodrze244

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PuffinMyLye*
> 
> It's not the keyboard as I can get into the bios but just get no video when I do so. No video shows up until the Windows login screen.


looks to me like a problem with the monitor. try to mount the image through VGA or DVI, or vice versa. see how the situation is by using the outputs on the motherboard (HD4000)

Also try the monitor pops inputs can then be caught

I use a translator: P


----------



## PuffinMyLye

Well looks like the only way I can get video to show up on boot is to unplug my second monitor which is plugged into the top DVI slot on my graphics card with a DVI to VGA adapter. I only get video if a monitor is plugged into the lower DVI port on the card.


----------



## zainu

hello guys.. i am fed up by searching on forums how to get rock stable 5.2ghz for benchmarks...
well i have done 5ghz and i dont knw my method is perfect or not but what i knw is that i do LLC to level 1
put fixed mode of vcore to 1.430v and run.. my cpu boot and system work fine.. i have done benchmarks as well
but when i poped to 5.2ghz nothing happens.. i have tried to give 1.50 volt infact 1.52v but i failed

now can anyone tell me each and every setting for proper overclock

i am using 2600k,asrock z77 fatality mobo
gskills 1600mhz ripjawsx, gtx 680, ximgatec 1000w psu, and xspc rasa 750 rx360

plz help me brother.. i want to knw each and everything

waiting for ur reply

regards
Zain


----------



## punceh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zainu*
> 
> hello guys.. i am fed up by searching on forums how to get rock stable 5.2ghz for benchmarks...
> well i have done 5ghz and i dont knw my method is perfect or not but what i knw is that i do LLC to level 1
> put fixed mode of vcore to 1.430v and run.. my cpu boot and system work fine.. i have done benchmarks as well
> but when i poped to 5.2ghz nothing happens.. i have tried to give 1.50 volt infact 1.52v but i failed
> now can anyone tell me each and every setting for proper overclock
> i am using 2600k,asrock z77 fatality mobo
> gskills 1600mhz ripjawsx, gtx 680, ximgatec 1000w psu, and xspc rasa 750 rx360
> plz help me brother.. i want to knw each and everything
> waiting for ur reply
> regards
> Zain


well some chips simply cannot reach those speeds. all you can do is add more volts, and more volts, and more volts till your good to run benchmarks with the speed you want. some chips might need only 1.5V to run 5.2ghz, yours might need more like 1.55, or 1.6V, or 1.65V, or more just keep adding till its stable enough(if your temps allow) and know that you will be reducing your chips lifetime *SEVERLY* especially if you are going to be running out of intel specs. there's really no way of telling because all chips are individually different in that aspect. the only way to find out is to try. i myself prefer fixed voltage but i dont know what the standard is in extreme overclocking/benching(assuming you dont want to use this 24/7).


----------



## furyn9

Well , every time that I open the f stream running I get bsod, any one has this issues ,
Thanks


----------



## darksen

Newegg deal http://slickdeals.net/permadeal/76382/newegg-asrock-z77-extreme4-lga-1155-intel-z77-hdmi-sata-6gbs-usb-3.0-atx-motherboard-w1year-extended-warranty


----------



## GamerGirl19

I'm looking to get the AsRock fatal1ty z77 professional, it'll cost me round 260 Australian dollars just looking for some reassurance to know I'm not going to be wasting my money, is it a solid board? Any really common issues?


----------



## Steve06

Hi,
I'm a new owner of a Asrock Z77E-ITX board and while things look good overall, the integrated Wifi has been a complete let down. Has anybody else expierenced poor Internet connection with the Wifi module? Any solution in sight?

(I can tell for sure it's not the Wifi network's fault as other devices work flawlessly)

Best,
Steve


----------



## Equ1l13r1um

Here to join the club













Running this board alongside the 3570k









Dave


----------



## tw33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GamerGirl19*
> 
> I'm looking to get the AsRock fatal1ty z77 professional, it'll cost me round 260 Australian dollars just looking for some reassurance to know I'm not going to be wasting my money, is it a solid board? Any really common issues?


I own a Fatal1ty z77 Pro and it's a great board. I did have some problems early but the new BIOS fixed them


----------



## Degree

Alright so I managed to get into my BIOS finally, it turns out it would let me get into BIOS if I used my old dell PS2 keyboard, but wouldn't work with my mechanical.

Anyone know how to make it work with my mechanical?


----------



## Hand_Grenade

Looks like my 4.5ghz OC is rock solid with the newest 1.80 bios update. And it seems like an offset of +0.030 on the vcore keeps my voltage at 1.216V during max load.


----------



## BarryBadrinath

Add me to club please. Just got done upgrading my build with the Asrock Extreme9 and a 3770k. I like the board so far but still have a few kinks to work out with my 7970's. I've got it running at 4 Ghz now but will be shooting for 4.5 24/7.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Steve06*
> 
> Hi,
> I'm a new owner of a Asrock Z77E-ITX board and while things look good overall, the integrated Wifi has been a complete let down. Has anybody else expierenced poor Internet connection with the Wifi module? Any solution in sight?
> (I can tell for sure it's not the Wifi network's fault as other devices work flawlessly)
> Best,
> Steve


I got the integrated Wifi to work on my board and it works pretty well. How did you setup the Broadcom software?


----------



## Steve06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BarryBadrinath*
> 
> Add me to club please. Just got done upgrading my build with the Asrock Extreme9 and a 3770k. I like the board so far but still have a few kinks to work out with my 7970's. I've got it running at 4 Ghz now but will be shooting for 4.5 24/7.
> 
> I got the integrated Wifi to work on my board and it works pretty well. How did you setup the Broadcom software?


How do I setup the Broadcom software?

My understanding was the LAN adapter is by Broadcom, the Wifi by Realtek. Now how do they relate to each other?

The LAN works fine by the way.

I'd appreciate if you elaborated a bit about how you went along setting up the Wifi nicely.


----------



## AbdullahG

My order arrived:


----------



## zaodrze244

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AbdullahG*
> 
> My order arrived:


fantastic set of the little enclosure, upload your photos made me very curious about how they look

I use a translator: P


----------



## jonashendrickx

Aim for 4.4-4.5 GHz with Ivy Bridge
I suggest doing overclocks with C3/C6 enabled. And then on one core you can reach 4.8 GHz without crazy temps

I have 4.6 GHz on one core --- 4.3GHz on all 4
I have a perfect 1.3v-1.325v


----------



## Hq56

So I take it that the new 1.8 bios is good and stable? I'm about to order an ASrock Extreme4 for my i5 3570k


----------



## Gnickrapon

Picked up my extreme 4 today. Is the board supposed to be slightly curved? As in, holding it up, it isn't completely flat.


----------



## zaodrze244

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hq56*
> 
> So I take it that the new 1.8 bios is good and stable? I'm about to order an ASrock Extreme4 for my i5 3570k


as long as they will release a new version and delete the old from the website









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gnickrapon*
> 
> Picked up my extreme 4 today. Is the board supposed to be slightly curved? As in, holding it up, it isn't completely flat.


when you mount it in case it is certainly straighten







I've never seen perfectly straight board


----------



## Gnickrapon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zaodrze244*
> 
> as long as they will release a new version and delete the old from the website
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> when you mount it in case it is certainly straighten
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've never seen perfectly straight board


Cheers for that. Thought that might be the case. +rep


----------



## PuffinMyLye

Here's my 4.5Ghz OC on my i3570K. It seems like 4.5 is my wall. To get over this wall I have to REALLY start upping the voltage to be stable. To get to 4.7 I have to go into 1.32-1.35vcore. Is it worth the extra 200 Mhz if I have to up the voltage that much from my 1.2v right now? I'm wondering if there are any settings in the BIOS (using 1.80) I can change to increase my OC further. LLC? Using level 2 right now.


----------



## aar0nsky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jonashendrickx*
> 
> Aim for 4.4-4.5 GHz with Ivy Bridge
> 
> I suggest doing overclocks with C3/C6 enabled. And then on one core you can reach 4.8 GHz without crazy temps
> 
> I have 4.6 GHz on one core --- 4.3GHz on all 4
> 
> I have a perfect 1.3v-1.325v


I am at 46 on each core. Voltage = 1.28
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hq56*
> 
> So I take it that the new 1.8 bios is good and stable? I'm about to order an ASrock Extreme4 for my i5 3570k


1.8 is good so far with my previous overclock of 4.6 I will see tonight how forgiving it is when I try to go higher.


----------



## zerocraft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aar0nsky*
> 
> I am at 46 on each core. Voltage = 1.28
> 1.8 is good so far with my previous overclock of 4.6 I will see tonight how forgiving it is when I try to go higher.


Are you running stable now with your 4.6 OC? I still get a freeze (no blue screen error) every week or so. I've noticed it happens when I have a lot of windows / browser tabs open and stuff running in the background (so I imagine the clock speed is going up and down a lot along with the load). I went back and tested this OC for 24 hrs of prime instead of 18 too, not sure if I have an HDD issue or something now.


----------



## Tom114

Ok, i got this motherboard today, I installed windows 7 on my brand new samsung ssd and it had to reboot, but after the reboot i get an infinite bios bootloop. Do you guys have an answer for this?


----------



## tw33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tom114*
> 
> Ok, *i got this motherboard today*, I installed windows 7 on my brand new samsung ssd and it had to reboot, but after the reboot i get an infinite bios bootloop. Do you guys have an answer for this?


Which motherboard?


----------



## aar0nsky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zerocraft*
> 
> Are you running stable now with your 4.6 OC? I still get a freeze (no blue screen error) every week or so. I've noticed it happens when I have a lot of windows / browser tabs open and stuff running in the background (so I imagine the clock speed is going up and down a lot along with the load). I went back and tested this OC for 24 hrs of prime instead of 18 too, not sure if I have an HDD issue or something now.


Did you try lowering vtt? I lowered mine to 1.057 i believe (im at work right now will check when i get home) and it seemed to improve greatly. I may go down another click or so and see what happens. I am also looking into lowering my voltage with this overclock. (4600mhz) and see how the new bios likes it.
Did you update to 1.80??? in the patch notes I believe it said they updated cpu code. havent had a long period of time to test if it is truly fixed or not but so far so good.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tom114*
> 
> Ok, i got this motherboard today, I installed windows 7 on my brand new samsung ssd and it had to reboot, but after the reboot i get an infinite bios bootloop. Do you guys have an answer for this?


Did you update the firmware on the ssd first? What are you hard drive settings in the bios? Make sure your set to ahci and using the ssd driver in the bios(yes i said use the ssd DRIVER in the asrock bios)

PS: For anyone having trouble here is my reference bios updated to reflect changes I have made to offset voltage and other voltages and update to 1.80 bios.
aar0nsky 4600Mhz 1.80 BIOS Offset


----------



## Tom114

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aar0nsky*
> 
> Did you update the firmware on the ssd first? What are you hard drive settings in the bios? Make sure your set to ahci and using the ssd driver in the bios(yes i said use the ssd DRIVER in the asrock bios)


No, should i update the firmware first, i dont really have a working pc right now.
What do you mean with harddrive settings? And yes I set the driver to ssd.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tw33k*
> 
> Which motherboard?


Sorry, z77 extreme4


----------



## punceh

did you make sure you set your SSD first in the bios' boot priority list? does it still boot to your DVD drive/USB drive from which you installed windows? or doesnt it get past boot at all?


----------



## JMattes

Hey guys.. I have a Asrock Z77 related question.. I made a thread about it.. but realized maybe you guys can help.

I built the computer for a friend and the first motherboard Asrock Z77 Pro4 motherboard had a faulty ram slot, which made me look like a putz and I had to take it home to return the board and get a new one..

So I put it all together with the board... Install all the drivers, optimizations of the ssd.. OC and prime it for 12hrs.. Thing is running mint. I give it to my friend a couple days ago and he called me up asking why the mouse and keyboard keep turning off. From the phone conversation I had with him it seems like he will get up and come back acouple minutes later and he wont get a response from the kb or mouse and the lights on them will be off and he needs to replug them in to work again.

He has a razor mouse and keyboard and said he had to plug the board in twice and the mouse in once..

I dont think I messed with anything that would afffect it.. However I am unaware of Asrock board.. I am an Asus kinda guy and if they werent so expensive I would included it in his build..

Anyone have any suggestions.. I hope its not a faulty board.. AGAIN


----------



## zerocraft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aar0nsky*
> 
> Did you try lowering vtt? I lowered mine to 1.057 i believe (im at work right now will check when i get home) and it seemed to improve greatly. I may go down another click or so and see what happens. I am also looking into lowering my voltage with this overclock. (4600mhz) and see how the new bios likes it.
> Did you update to 1.80??? in the patch notes I believe it said they updated cpu code. havent had a long period of time to test if it is truly fixed or not but so far so good.
> aar0nsky 4600Mhz 1.80 BIOS Offset


I tried lowering VTT(only tried .955 and .99x though), and was getting BSOD at boot / after a few minutes of prime. I will give your number there a go. I am still on 1.40 bios version, so I will upgrade today when I get a chance.

You seem to have changed a lot of settings since I last tested with your BIOS config. Whats your vcore in volts under load ? I am running +0.030v which puts my voltage around 1.28v (LLC Level 2) running 4.5ghz. Seems really high in comparison to be at +0.060 level 1 for a 100mhz bump (unless offsets get calculated differently for everyone?). Also, I am running with speedstep and C1E enabled so might need to play around with that too. Lastly what exactly does CPU throttling do ? Is it just lowering the multi when you get to the 100+ degrees ?


----------



## Gnickrapon

Anyone out there using a Noctua NH-U12P SE2 with the Z77 Extreme 4? Wondering about clearance issues with ram. Apparently it's an issue with some boards but not others.


----------



## Tom114

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *punceh*
> 
> did you make sure you set your SSD first in the bios' boot priority list? does it still boot to your DVD drive/USB drive from which you installed windows? or doesnt it get past boot at all?


SSD is set as first. I get pas the bios if i boot the dvd. I installed windows like 4 times already, no succes. It reboots twice after install, then it reboots again and i get the bootloop


----------



## punceh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMattes*
> 
> Hey guys.. I have a Asrock Z77 related question.. I made a thread about it.. but realized maybe you guys can help.
> I built the computer for a friend and the first motherboard Asrock Z77 Pro4 motherboard had a faulty ram slot, which made me look like a putz and I had to take it home to return the board and get a new one..
> So I put it all together with the board... Install all the drivers, optimizations of the ssd.. OC and prime it for 12hrs.. Thing is running mint. I give it to my friend a couple days ago and he called me up asking why the mouse and keyboard keep turning off. From the phone conversation I had with him it seems like he will get up and come back acouple minutes later and he wont get a response from the kb or mouse and the lights on them will be off and he needs to replug them in to work again.
> He has a razor mouse and keyboard and said he had to plug the board in twice and the mouse in once..
> I dont think I messed with anything that would afffect it.. However I am unaware of Asrock board.. I am an Asus kinda guy and if they werent so expensive I would included it in his build..
> Anyone have any suggestions.. I hope its not a faulty board.. AGAIN


ask if he put the keyboard and mouse in the top(backpanel) usb 3.0 ports, those are the ones controlled by the Asmedia controller and their known to mess up from time to time. either the bottom usb3.0 ports or the bottom usb 2.0 ports should work fine.

@Tom114
odd.. you can try maybe to manually clean, partition, recreate MBR on the drive? it shouldnt have to but it might be worth a try? this thread has the info how to







are you using a retail disk or did you burn one yourself? i remember there used to be problems if you write the disk at a too high speed(16x) and you were supposed to write it at ~4x speeds to prevent errors on the disk. i really dont know







if you dont manage to get it working ask for help in that thread


----------



## Tom114

Ok, the problem is fixed. I did a CMOS reset and everything was fine. Still don't understand how it fixed it, while restoring BIOS to defaults did not help. But hey, I can't really complain right now


----------



## .theMetal

the new bios seems to help with overclocking. Before I had 4.4ghz with 1.21 volts now i got it stable at 1.16.

temps peaked at right around 65c priming, which I was pretty pumped about. ambient was about 25c

what have you guys done to help idle/internet browsing stability? I had it at 1.155 a few minutes ago and crashed browsing but it ran a few hours of prime last night with those volts. I just upped the voltage a bit but if there is something else that might help I would try that.


----------



## conwa

So after some thinking I made my way to the Ivy Camp!
Just bought an 3770K from a guy and sold him my 5.4ghz 2500K (1.488V).
Tomorrow im gonna remove the IHS and original TIM and will mount my watercooling without IHS.
I have seen drops of 10-15 degrees with that method, so i cant wait.

And YES i know that i void my warranty and that i have to be carefull!


----------



## conwa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tom114*
> 
> SSD is set as first. I get pas the bios if i boot the dvd. I installed windows like 4 times already, no succes. It reboots twice after install, then it reboots again and i get the bootloop


You have to make sure that u disconnect your HDD and connect your SSD in the right port.
It must be in SATA3.0, when u dont (like me) u get this kind of problems.
Then u install windows and connect the hdd.


----------



## Gnickrapon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *conwa*
> 
> You have to make sure that u disconnect your HDD and connect your SSD in the right port.
> It must be in SATA3.0, when u dont (like me) u get this kind of problems.
> Then u install windows and connect the hdd.


Haven't done my install yet, but what you're saying is have only the SSD plugged in when you do the install and add/activate the HDD later through windows?


----------



## Tom114

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *conwa*
> 
> You have to make sure that u disconnect your HDD and connect your SSD in the right port.
> It must be in SATA3.0, when u dont (like me) u get this kind of problems.
> Then u install windows and connect the hdd.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tom114*
> 
> Ok, the problem is fixed. I did a CMOS reset and everything was fine. Still don't understand how it fixed it, while restoring BIOS to defaults did not help. But hey, I can't really complain right now


----------



## Gomi

Here to join the club aswell - Sorry about the Reference 670 and CPU block/pump, did not snap a picture before these were installed. Still waiting for the Heatkiller waterblock and backplate for the Reference GTX 670 ... Zzzzz


----------



## Daveleaf

Hey

Z77 itx e here as well, and have a small question on boot up.

I have never seen this before on any motherboards I have ever had, but it seems to be rebooting 3x on power on.

I press power, fan spins up, beeps, stops, spins up, beeps, stops, spins up and boots in to splash screen. It does this everytime it boots up.
This is everyfan in the system, CPU, GPU, and PSU fans.

Everything is stock, no OC, everything in BIOS is left on default settings.

Is this normal ?

Just curious

Jay


----------



## aar0nsky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tom114*
> 
> No, should i update the firmware first, i dont really have a working pc right now.
> What do you mean with harddrive settings? And yes I set the driver to ssd.Sorry, z77 extreme4


Under advanced settings, go to storage settings verify it is correct.


----------



## aar0nsky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMattes*
> 
> Hey guys.. I have a Asrock Z77 related question.. I made a thread about it.. but realized maybe you guys can help.
> I built the computer for a friend and the first motherboard Asrock Z77 Pro4 motherboard had a faulty ram slot, which made me look like a putz and I had to take it home to return the board and get a new one..
> So I put it all together with the board... Install all the drivers, optimizations of the ssd.. OC and prime it for 12hrs.. Thing is running mint. I give it to my friend a couple days ago and he called me up asking why the mouse and keyboard keep turning off. From the phone conversation I had with him it seems like he will get up and come back acouple minutes later and he wont get a response from the kb or mouse and the lights on them will be off and he needs to replug them in to work again.
> He has a razor mouse and keyboard and said he had to plug the board in twice and the mouse in once..
> I dont think I messed with anything that would afffect it.. However I am unaware of Asrock board.. I am an Asus kinda guy and if they werent so expensive I would included it in his build..
> Anyone have any suggestions.. I hope its not a faulty board.. AGAIN


2 things to check. Make sure they are in the intel usb ports and the next thing would be disabling c power states when overclocking.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zerocraft*
> 
> I tried lowering VTT(only tried .955 and .99x though), and was getting BSOD at boot / after a few minutes of prime. I will give your number there a go. I am still on 1.40 bios version, so I will upgrade today when I get a chance.
> You seem to have changed a lot of settings since I last tested with your BIOS config. Whats your vcore in volts under load ? I am running +0.030v which puts my voltage around 1.28v (LLC Level 2) running 4.5ghz. Seems really high in comparison to be at +0.060 level 1 for a 100mhz bump (unless offsets get calculated differently for everyone?). Also, I am running with speedstep and C1E enabled so might need to play around with that too. Lastly what exactly does CPU throttling do ? Is it just lowering the multi when you get to the 100+ degrees ?


CPU throttling lowers the clock speed and the multiplier along with voltage while your computer is sitting idle. I do not recommend using c1e or any c states when overclocking. I believe some are under the wrong impression with LLC. The only function it does is prevent/remove vdroop. I may be able to go lower in volts since the new bios but I have not checked. Every chip is different keep that in mind. Speedstep can lead to instability fyi.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> the new bios seems to help with overclocking. Before I had 4.4ghz with 1.21 volts now i got it stable at 1.16.
> temps peaked at right around 65c priming, which I was pretty pumped about. ambient was about 25c
> what have you guys done to help idle/internet browsing stability? I had it at 1.155 a few minutes ago and crashed browsing but it ran a few hours of prime last night with those volts. I just upped the voltage a bit but if there is something else that might help I would try that.


Disable speedstep.


----------



## aar0nsky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Daveleaf*
> 
> Hey
> Z77 itx e here as well, and have a small question on boot up.
> I have never seen this before on any motherboards I have ever had, but it seems to be rebooting 3x on power on.
> I press power, fan spins up, beeps, stops, spins up, beeps, stops, spins up and boots in to splash screen. It does this everytime it boots up.
> This is everyfan in the system, CPU, GPU, and PSU fans.
> Everything is stock, no OC, everything in BIOS is left on default settings.
> Is this normal ?
> Just curious
> Jay


My first guess would be some settings arent correct in the bios because it is failing to boot up and the safeboot asrock thing is preventing it from damaging anything.
Another thing to check is how good your power is at the outlet its plugged into. Use a 5 dollar volt meter and see how much it fluctuates.
I would definitely investigate the bios settings first though.


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aar0nsky*
> 
> Disable speedstep.


thanks for replying man, I will give it a shot

edit: update, tried to play a few games and kept getting blue screens, I ended up bumping the volts up a few times and its at 1.18 now which still isn't bad

will speedstep help that at all, sort of mid-load level stability?


----------



## aar0nsky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> thanks for replying man, I will give it a shot
> edit: update, tried to play a few games and kept getting blue screens, I ended up bumping the volts up a few times and its at 1.18 now which still isn't bad
> will speedstep help that at all, sort of mid-load level stability?


Speed step throttles voltage and speed. It means your not always running at a steady voltage and speed. If you feel like you have 100% confidence in the reaction time of it and you think that changing voltage like that is good for the processor than go for it. It comes down to personal preference.

I swear against speedstep for two reasons. Varying voltage cannot be good for it and the other reason being I am water cooled so there is no point in throttling the cpu.

Even on my q9550 which is in my fiance's computer now, I do not throttle it.


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aar0nsky*
> 
> Speed step throttles voltage and speed. It means your not always running at a steady voltage and speed. If you feel like you have 100% confidence in the reaction time of it and you think that changing voltage like that is good for the processor than go for it. It comes down to personal preference.
> I swear against speedstep for two reasons. Varying voltage cannot be good for it and the other reason being I am water cooled so there is no point in throttling the cpu.
> Even on my q9550 which is in my fiance's computer now, I do not throttle it.


awesome when I get home I will disable it and set it back down to 1.16 and see if I get those d3 blues creens again and bump voltage from there if required. They were pretty low level bsod's cause I was just browsing the auction house.

I'm still pumped its taking so little volts for 4.4ghz. cant wait till winter to aim for 4.8+. I cranked the ac and got the ambient down to about 75f in my house and was able to get a stable 4.7 with reasonable temps it maxed out at around 85c, but in the winter when its 0f outside, I can open up the sliding door (which is right next to my machine) and get some serious cold air through it.


----------



## ELEKTRIK_BLUE

hey guys just got the Asrock z77 pro4-m motherboard.count me in. here are my system specs.

intel i7 2600k @ 4.4ghz with 1.35v
Asrock z77 pro4-m motherboard
16gb 2x8gb corsair vengeance cl9 1600 ram
OCZ Vertex 4 ssd
Hitachi Deskstar 2tb
Powercolor HD7870 ghz edition 2gb reference card
Custom water cooling
Fractal arc Mini case

heres some pics of the system




hope you guys like it. shes still a work in progress im waiting to get some more money to add the water block to the card and a few other small things.


----------



## sub50hz

Just jumped ship from my 1090T to a 3570K and Z77 Extreme 4. Is nice. Anybody have any issues with the latest BIOS? Would like some feedback before i go updating all willy-nilly.

Hugs,

sub50hz


----------



## Alexbo1101

My Extreme4 and i5-3570k just arrived, too bad I can't install it as Im in italy, well here are some pics for ya!













cheers


----------



## aar0nsky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sub50hz*
> 
> Just jumped ship from my 1090T to a 3570K and Z77 Extreme 4. Is nice. Anybody have any issues with the latest BIOS? Would like some feedback before i go updating all willy-nilly.
> Hugs,
> sub50hz


1.80 is pretty stable AFAIK I have not heard of any issues.


----------



## .theMetal

you should be good with 1.80 it is solid for me so far.

so aaronsky, I turned speedstep off and turned the volts back down to 1.16 and it help the game stay stable for about 10 minutes more haha, ended up bumping it back up to 1.18. I'm still confident it will keep things more steady than before though. I'm actually very happy with the temps. its gaming in the high 40's and prime's in the mid 60's on the hottest core.


----------



## sub50hz

Alright, thanks fellas. I'll keep it on a USB stick and update from 1.30 if any problems arise that are listed as fixed in their changelog.


----------



## Mehdi

It's been a long while since I've overclocked my PC, so here is a recap of what I'm doing. If someone can please confirm if this sounds correct.

I will first overclock my CPU, followed by worrying about the RAM/GPU.

*Baseline*
1. I'm starting with 42x100 at a voltage offset of +0.005. CPU Z denotes this as being 1.264 Core Voltage.

2. All other non-voltage settings, I've copied from here: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Aq_MZ_YEa6CSdDJuSV9tSlVhZUhxY2dpc1VkZW4wR0E&pli=1#gid=0
In other words, I am not playing with the DRAM, VTT, PCH, PLL voltages, but I am mirroring what the OP had enabled/disabled in the ASRock bios.

3. I am then running Prime 95 Large FTT tests for two hours.

*Stage 1 - Overclock without voltage increase*
1. Increase the multiplier by 1
2. Retest with Prime95
3. Rinse and repeat 1 and 2, until BSOD
4. When I hit a BSOD, I will go back to the last multiplier that passed Prime95. I will then run Prime95 for 12 hours, to see if my last stable multiplier.

This will tell me how high my multiplier will be able to go, without playing with the voltages. It will also be my baseline for going further on.

*Stage 2 - Overclocking with the voltages*
1. Increase the multiplier by 1
2. Run Prime95
3. If BSOD, then increase the voltage offset by another "notch". Repeat 2 and 3 until Prime 95 passes.

I *may* try dropping the VTT and PLL voltages if need be

Some questions:
1. How does my basic strategy for overclocking sound? Am I missing anything?
2. When should I stop? The highest stable clock and voltage that lets me run Prime95 for 12 hours? What about Core Temperature, is there a limit? Is there a voltage limit I should stop at? I was thinking 75C at load and 1.4V is the highest I should go.


----------



## Erakith

To answer your question; you're pretty much there.

I recently wrote an article about this, if you're interested:

Overclocking Guide for Ivy Bridge

On the final page there is a list of BSOD codes and what they mean; reference your BSOD's against this. I don't take credit for the BSOD list and I state that, but I hope the rest of the article is helpful to you.


----------



## Mehdi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erakith*
> 
> To answer your question; you're pretty much there.
> I recently wrote an article about this, if you're interested:
> Overclocking Guide for Ivy Bridge
> On the final page there is a list of BSOD codes and what they mean; reference your BSOD's against this. I don't take credit for the BSOD list and I state that, but I hope the rest of the article is helpful to you.


Love the guide, thanks! I'm amazed how close I got after just reading for a good 30 minutes or so









One side question... when you say in the guide, not to exceed 90C - do you mean CPU temp or Core Temp. The core temp tends to be much higher than the CPU temp, is why I ask.


----------



## Erakith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mehdi*
> 
> Love the guide, thanks! I'm amazed how close I got after just reading for a good 30 minutes or so
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One side question... when you say in the guide, not to exceed 90C - do you mean CPU temp or Core Temp. The core temp tends to be much higher than the CPU temp, is why I ask.


Core temp effectively. Technically 95C is "safe", but I wouldn't want to touch that.

the "CPU" temp if you mean it as a whole would be the CPU package. You don't wanna hit 90-95C on your Cores if you can help it.


----------



## Mehdi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erakith*
> 
> Core temp effectively. Technically 95C is "safe", but I wouldn't want to touch that.
> the "CPU" temp if you mean it as a whole would be the CPU package. You don't wanna hit 90-95C on your Cores if you can help it.


Thanks!

My mind is blown, I'm already at 4.5ghz with only +0.005V Prime95 running strange the last 15 minutes.


----------



## Erakith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mehdi*
> 
> Thanks!
> My mind is blown, I'm already at 4.5ghz with only +0.005V Prime95 running strange the last 15 minutes.


That's a nice chip. I couldn't boot into Windows without 0.010, and isn't stable for 12+hrs until +0.040.


----------



## sub50hz

Sadly, I have misplaced my H50 Intel brackets (i.e. threw away haphazardly) so I'm relegated to the stock HSF until next week. Runs pretty cool at stock clocks, and still beats my old 1090T handily in everything I do (Adobe suite/some games/audio production). Plus, without a pair of Deltas strapped to my rad keeping 6 cores at 4GHz from imploding, my rig is just this side of inaudible, even running torture tests. I wonder how far I could push this on said boxed cooler -- I doubt I would even need 4GHz at this rate.


----------



## cvtmih

Hey guys! Another Z77 Extreme4 owner here







Great board, so far no issues!


----------



## Kitarist

It seems i'll go with Asrock


----------



## scajjr2

After having all my new parts sitting around for a few weeks (been way too busy with work & vacations to build it







) I finally got around to getting it done last night. Works great with one odd thing- the Safely Remove Hardware& Eject media icon is now always in my tray and it has all my drives (1 ssd, 2 HDDs, 1DVDRW) listed. Some setting I may have messed up in the BIOS? Setting in Win7?

Sam


----------



## punceh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scajjr2*
> 
> After having all my new parts sitting around for a few weeks (been way too busy with work & vacations to build it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) I finally got around to getting it done last night. Works great with one odd thing- the Safely Remove Hardware& Eject media icon is now always in my tray and it has all my drives (1 ssd, 2 HDDs, 1DVDRW) listed. Some setting I may have messed up in the BIOS? Setting in Win7?
> Sam


it means your bios is set to AHCI mode(which is better than IDE). AHCI offers hotswappable drives so they show up as removable hardware








if you feel uncomfortable with them being there you can also turn the option for it off manually if you follow this


----------



## scajjr2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *punceh*
> 
> it means your bios is set to AHCI mode(which is better than IDE). AHCI offers hotswappable drives so they show up as removable hardware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if you feel uncomfortable with them being there you can also turn the option for it off manually if you follow this


Doesn't bother me, just didn't have this show up with my AMD Phenom II setup and my BIOS was set to AHCI in that setup, so I wasn't sure if I messed something up.

Sam


----------



## Daveleaf

I can only seem to OC using that asrock oc utility, is this normal ?

I set all the OC settings in BIOS, but once in windows, it seems to only lock to whats set in the OC utility.

If I set BIOS multi to 40, and boot into windows and run prime 95, it will only clock up to 3.4 gigs.

I have to open the utility and set the multi there to 40, and it will go to 4 gigs.

Just curious, if I missed something, that allows the utility to override BIOS setttings.

thanks

edit: OK oddest thing, what are you guys using to monitor mulitplier ?

Its seems like real temp and CPU-Z are reporting 40x when running P95, but different when idle.

right now with just broswer open, CPU-Z is reporting 16x, while readl temp shows anywhere from 23x to 40x constantly jumping around, but never back to 16x(which it did without having the asrock OC utility active)
Also CPU-Z seems to only report either 40x or 16x, nothing in between.

so confused......


----------



## Admiral Mudkipz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erakith*
> 
> That's a nice chip. I couldn't boot into Windows without 0.010, and isn't stable for 12+hrs until +0.040.


Is it better to increase turbo or offset voltage? I kept offset around +.005V but pushed turbo pretty far. Final Vcore was around 1.36 V and highest temp was around the 93*C area and even then, it failed P95 at 11 hours. I don't understand how I can't pull off low voltage, high overclocks while other people can.


----------



## Erakith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Admiral Mudkipz*
> 
> Is it better to increase turbo or offset voltage? I kept offset around +.005V but pushed turbo pretty far. Final Vcore was around 1.36 V and highest temp was around the 93*C area and even then, it failed P95 at 11 hours. I don't understand how I can't pull off low voltage, high overclocks while other people can.


I don't touch turbo voltage personally, I just increase offset and let it sit. I'm currently sitting at 4.5 with +0.045 offset, rock solid in terms of stability. PLL is as low as it can go, VTT is 0.955. I increased my RAM voltage by 0.005 v so it's currently at 1.55v just for a bit of extra stability. Make sure you use the BSOD resource to check what's causing your stress tests to fail.


----------



## Admiral Mudkipz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erakith*
> 
> I don't touch turbo voltage personally, I just increase offset and let it sit. I'm currently sitting at 4.5 with +0.045 offset, rock solid in terms of stability. PLL is as low as it can go, VTT is 0.955. I increased my RAM voltage by 0.005 v so it's currently at 1.55v just for a bit of extra stability. Make sure you use the BSOD resource to check what's causing your stress tests to fail.


Thanks for the help. Most of my BSOD's state that I require more VTT or more Vcore. I will try just playing with offset. It seems most people are playing around with that setting only.


----------



## zerocraft

I went back to using fixed voltage, found it to be more stable. There is definitely something weird about leaving VTT and PLL voltages on auto, regardless of fixed/offset Vcores, these two will create instability even after you pass prime95 24+hrs. I have seen everything from freezes when browsing (low load situations) and bluescreens / crashes when gaming (medium - high load). So definitely recommend setting a static value for VTT and PLL. The UEFI will tell you what the 'default' values are for your current OC, what I did was lock them to the value closest to the default, and I've been crash free for 4/5 days now.

Also took aar0nsky's advice and turned off speedstep (and C1E state). I initially thought turning them off completely removes any power savings but thats not true, the package wattage jumps between 10W ~ 80W, depending on load, even though my multi is maxed out all the time now. It may not be as efficient as stock power savings, but this chip barely uses any power anyway


----------



## Admiral Mudkipz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zerocraft*
> 
> I went back to using fixed voltage, found it to be more stable. There is definitely something weird about leaving VTT and PLL voltages on auto, regardless of fixed/offset Vcores, these two will create instability even after you pass prime95 24+hrs. I have seen everything from freezes when browsing (low load situations) and bluescreens / crashes when gaming (medium - high load). So definitely recommend setting a static value for VTT and PLL. The UEFI will tell you what the 'default' values are for your current OC, what I did was lock them to the value closest to the default, and I've been crash free for 4/5 days now.
> Also took aar0nsky's advice and turned off speedstep (and C1E state). I initially thought turning them off completely removes any power savings but thats not true, the package wattage jumps between 10W ~ 80W, depending on load, even though my multi is maxed out all the time now. It may not be as efficient as stock power savings, but this chip barely uses any power anyway


I see. Did you do VTT and PLL levels higher or lower than defaults to allow for extra stability?


----------



## DaXxJaPxX

building my buddy a rig with a z77 extreme 4 (originally bought pro3 without realizing the second x16 slot was only pinned for x4 :'( ) these black boards are so damn beauiful


----------



## aar0nsky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Daveleaf*
> 
> I can only seem to OC using that asrock oc utility, is this normal ?
> I set all the OC settings in BIOS, but once in windows, it seems to only lock to whats set in the OC utility.
> If I set BIOS multi to 40, and boot into windows and run prime 95, it will only clock up to 3.4 gigs.
> I have to open the utility and set the multi there to 40, and it will go to 4 gigs.
> Just curious, if I missed something, that allows the utility to override BIOS setttings.
> thanks
> edit: OK oddest thing, what are you guys using to monitor mulitplier ?
> Its seems like real temp and CPU-Z are reporting 40x when running P95, but different when idle.
> right now with just broswer open, CPU-Z is reporting 16x, while readl temp shows anywhere from 23x to 40x constantly jumping around, but never back to 16x(which it did without having the asrock OC utility active)
> Also CPU-Z seems to only report either 40x or 16x, nothing in between.
> so confused......


Research Intel SpeedStep. It is the reason you see this deviation.


----------



## aar0nsky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zerocraft*
> 
> I went back to using fixed voltage, found it to be more stable. There is definitely something weird about leaving VTT and PLL voltages on auto, regardless of fixed/offset Vcores, these two will create instability even after you pass prime95 24+hrs. I have seen everything from freezes when browsing (low load situations) and bluescreens / crashes when gaming (medium - high load). So definitely recommend setting a static value for VTT and PLL. The UEFI will tell you what the 'default' values are for your current OC, what I did was lock them to the value closest to the default, and I've been crash free for 4/5 days now.
> Also took aar0nsky's advice and turned off speedstep (and C1E state). I initially thought turning them off completely removes any power savings but thats not true, the package wattage jumps between 10W ~ 80W, depending on load, even though my multi is maxed out all the time now. It may not be as efficient as stock power savings, but this chip barely uses any power anyway


I am glad you tried it out. I prefer it even though some argue it _may_ be ok.


----------



## zerocraft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Admiral Mudkipz*
> 
> I see. Did you do VTT and PLL levels higher or lower than defaults to allow for extra stability?


My 'auto' VTT value was 1.059v (i think), so I chose the closest one to it (1.057v) from the menu. So no, I am not going higher, lower in fact, but not by much. Just picking the closest to stock to make sure they stay stable, and it seems to help.


----------



## aar0nsky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zerocraft*
> 
> My 'auto' VTT value was 1.059v (i think), so I chose the closest one to it (1.057v) from the menu. So no, I am not going higher, lower in fact, but not by much. Just picking the closest to stock to make sure they stay stable, and it seems to help.


If problems persist I would recommend lowering/increasing VTT. Different people have had mixed results. I lowered mine and it has been working great.


----------



## Admiral Mudkipz

I'm daunted by the amount of factors that go into the stability of an overclock. I used to think it was as simple as just increasing and decreasing Vcore/multiplier







.


----------



## malikq86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Admiral Mudkipz*
> 
> I'm daunted by the amount of factors that go into the stability of an overclock. I used to think it was as simple as just increasing and decreasing Vcore/multiplier
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


lol yup. just like most things...as they improve over time...they get more complicated...and you need to know more than before to operate at optimum.


----------



## zerocraft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Admiral Mudkipz*
> 
> I'm daunted by the amount of factors that go into the stability of an overclock. I used to think it was as simple as just increasing and decreasing Vcore/multiplier
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Thats how it was for me with nehalem chips, ivy bridge has been full of surprises :|


----------



## BenchAndGames

Hey need help here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1280105/asus-p8z77-v-deluxe-vs-asrock-z77-fatal1ty-professional/0_100


----------



## Leyaena

Hello guys,

For some reason I seem to be having a bit of trouble with the USB 2.0 headers on my Extreme4. I've tried plugging in my Corsair 650d's front usb ports into all three of them, but none of them seem to actually give me any connection. It worked just fine with the last mobo that was in there, so I'm assuming it's the extreme4...

Any ideas?


----------



## aar0nsky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leyaena*
> 
> Hello guys,
> For some reason I seem to be having a bit of trouble with the USB 2.0 headers on my Extreme4. I've tried plugging in my Corsair 650d's front usb ports into all three of them, but none of them seem to actually give me any connection. It worked just fine with the last mobo that was in there, so I'm assuming it's the extreme4...
> Any ideas?


Well the USB headers are kind of goofy. First off make positive that you do not plug them into the 1394 header. Secondly make sure the wires are good and thirdly make sure you are truly plugging them into the 2.0 header. The usb headers for my 2.0 ports work perfect at the front of the case. Also remember if you are using 3.0 headers you need the proper drivers installed to use them, (intel drivers for intel ports and asrock drivers for asmedia ports). These are all things to go over and I would double check in the manual before you proceed any further. Also verify your chipset drivers are installed.


----------



## Leyaena

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aar0nsky*
> 
> Well the USB headers are kind of goofy. First off make positive that you do not plug them into the 1394 header. Secondly make sure the wires are good and thirdly make sure you are truly plugging them into the 2.0 header. The usb headers for my 2.0 ports work perfect at the front of the case. Also remember if you are using 3.0 headers you need the proper drivers installed to use them, (intel drivers for intel ports and asrock drivers for asmedia ports). These are all things to go over and I would double check in the manual before you proceed any further. Also verify your chipset drivers are installed.


Thanks, though not providing a direct sollution, your post made me realise what I was doing wrong (and, in extension, what an idiot I am), so a big thank you and a +rep for that









The rest of the mobo is working great, so I couldn't be happier with it right now!


----------



## cvtmih

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malikq86*
> 
> lol yup. just like most things...as they improve over time...they get more complicated...and you need to know more than before to operate at optimum.


:O for me, overclocking Sandy Bridge on Z77 was the easiest thing I've ever done :O. Not to mention my overclock was related to only lowering the voltages, instead of raising them lol







1.56v PLL (or whatever the minimum was) -0.30v @ offset + LVL3 load line calibration and stock VTT resulted to a stable 4.5ghz. I did few tests on 5ghz but never bothered to see if it was stable as 4.5ghz is perfectly fine + perfect temps in a hot 28-30 degree room.


----------



## aar0nsky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cvtmih*
> 
> :O for me, overclocking Sandy Bridge on Z77 was the easiest thing I've ever done :O. Not to mention my overclock was related to only lowering the voltages, instead of raising them lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1.56v PLL (or whatever the minimum was) -0.30v @ offset + LVL3 load line calibration and stock VTT resulted to a stable 4.5ghz. I did few tests on 5ghz but never bothered to see if it was stable as 4.5ghz is perfectly fine + perfect temps in a hot 28-30 degree room.


Not to knock your overclock but things get sticky after 4.5ghz. I for one can attest to that. I happen to be stable at 4.6 and couldnt get stable at 4.5. Hopefully I can go higher.


----------



## Daveleaf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aar0nsky*
> 
> Research Intel SpeedStep. It is the reason you see this deviation.


I know about speedstep it was enabled, hence real temp was chaing values, and CPU-Z wasn't. But all my problems with ramdom reboots, and no OC, was a bad MB, went to microcenter, got an exchange, and rebooted comp, no triple starts, and no reboots.

everything is good again, thanks for the help


----------



## cvtmih

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aar0nsky*
> 
> Not to knock your overclock but things get sticky after 4.5ghz. I for one can attest to that. I happen to be stable at 4.6 and couldnt get stable at 4.5. Hopefully I can go higher.


I know, but let's be honest. Who needs more than a 4.5ghz i7 CPU







Even though mine can surely do ~ 4.7-4.8ghz stable I wont bother playing for hours cause I wont even feel it.
Just saying that ~ 4.50GHz is a peace of cake on these chips. I got the right settings for like 5 minutes. If you played around overclocking LGA1366/LGA775 CPUs you will know they are a lot more tricky.


----------



## LostZombie

Can I get added to the list? Running Asrock Z77 extreme 6 =)


----------



## aar0nsky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cvtmih*
> 
> I know, but let's be honest. Who needs more than a 4.5ghz i7 CPU
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even though mine can surely do ~ 4.7-4.8ghz stable I wont bother playing for hours cause I wont even feel it.
> Just saying that ~ 4.50GHz is a peace of cake on these chips. I got the right settings for like 5 minutes. If you played around overclocking LGA1366/LGA775 CPUs you will know they are a lot more tricky.


Actually my Q9550 was easier than ivy bridge for me so far. I am talking in terms of percentage of overclock, not just a set speed. I was stable at 4.0ghz on my q9550 from 2.8, thats a big overclock. The 3570k is 3.4-3.8(turbo boost) 4.5 is not a high overclock in my opinion.


----------



## cvtmih

Well idk, personally for me LGA1155 is the easiest platform for OC so far.


----------



## sussah

I'll be getting my ASRock Z77 Extreme 4 MB soon and just want to make sure I set up and get the latest but mandatory updates from their site.

I'm sure I need to get the latest BIOS which is 1.80 and I'm thinking of using the Instant Flash method to do so.

Also from the Downloads page (http://www.asrock.com/mb/Intel/Z77%20Extreme4/?cat=Download&o=Win764)

What do these drivers do ?

- Intel Management Engine driver
- Intel Rapid Start driver
- Intel Smart Connect driver
- AppCharger
- Lucid Virtu MVP

And of these Utilities which are useful to install ?

- ASRock Extreme Tuning Utility
- Instant Boot
- Intel Rapid Start Utility
- Intel Smart Connect Utility
- ASRock XFast LAN Utility
- ASRock XFast USB Utility

Also, how come there are separate drivers for ASMedia USB 3.0 driver and Intel USB 3.0 driver

Thanks alot!


----------



## aar0nsky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sussah*
> 
> I'll be getting my ASRock Z77 Extreme 4 MB soon and just want to make sure I set up and get the latest but mandatory updates from their site.
> I'm sure I need to get the latest BIOS which is 1.80 and I'm thinking of using the Instant Flash method to do so.
> Also from the Downloads page (http://www.asrock.com/mb/Intel/Z77%20Extreme4/?cat=Download&o=Win764)
> What do these drivers do ?
> - Intel Management Engine driver
> - Intel Rapid Start driver
> - Intel Smart Connect driver
> - AppCharger
> - Lucid Virtu MVP
> And of these Utilities which are useful to install ?
> - ASRock Extreme Tuning Utility
> - Instant Boot
> - Intel Rapid Start Utility
> - Intel Smart Connect Utility
> - ASRock XFast LAN Utility
> - ASRock XFast USB Utility
> Also, how come there are separate drivers for ASMedia USB 3.0 driver and Intel USB 3.0 driver
> Thanks alot!


A quick and dirty google search finds:

Intel Management Engine, See Here

Intel Rapid Start , "Intel® Rapid Start Technology™ gets your device up and running faster from even the deepest sleep, saving time and battery life." - From Here

Intel Smart Connect, "With Intel® Smart Connect Technology in your Ultrabook™, your email, favorite apps, and social networks are continually and automatically updated even when the system is asleep. No more waiting for the latest world news or friends' updates to be delivered-just lift the lid and you're up-to-date and ready to go. (Available on select systems.)" From Here

App Charger, See ASRock Info Here

Lucid Virtu MVP Explained in detail here.

For the ASRock utilities, some people use the tuning utility to monitor voltage otherwise just overclock in the bios not in windows. Instant boot can be found on ASRocks website. Xfast lan i just registry settings which you can accomplish the same thing with TCP Optimizer and xfast USB I can attest to it actually improving usb speeds.(on usb 2.0 that is)


----------



## cvtmih

Guys anyone knows what this is? I was unable to install any driver for this device and I actually don't know what it is.

It's something from the motherboard for sure.


----------



## Erakith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cvtmih*
> 
> Guys anyone knows what this is? I was unable to install any driver for this device and I actually don't know what it is.
> It's something from the motherboard for sure.


I googled for you, and it seems to be either HD Audio drivers (on ASRock disc) or the Gigabit LAN drivers (also on disc.)

Sauce:
Quote:


> Hi, I have found the solution. If you go in device manager, click on the pci simple communications controller, go in property and then go in details. You will see a code like per example PCI/VEN_8086&DEV_27D8&SUBSYS...
> 
> The VEN code means vendor and the DEV code means device: in my case the vendor is 8086 and the device is 27D8.
> 
> Once you have the two codes, go to www.pcidatabse.com. Enter the two codes and you should get the name of your
> 
> hardware. From there you can search for a driver download for your hardware.
> 
> In my case the pci simple communications controller was a Microsoft UAA Bus HD audio. I also had another pci
> 
> device that didn't work properly, using the same method I found out that my pci device was an HSF PCI internal modem with code number CX11252-11. I had a hard time downloading one of the drivers, after 6 or 7 times the download started so be patient if you have the same hardware
> 
> .
> 
> NOTE: to access the device manager, go in control panel, then performance and maintenance, system, hardware and finally device manager.
> 
> Good luck.


----------



## kpo6969

Quote:


> Intel Management Engine (Intel® ME)
> The Intel® ME software components that need to be installed depend on the system's specific hardware and firmware features. The installer detects the system's capabilities and installs the relevant drivers and applications.
> Additional Notes
> If the Intel® Management Engine (Intel ME) driver has not been successfully installed, *you may see an error on a "PCI Simple Communications Controller" in Device Manager.*


also
Asrock Extreme4 bios *1.90* is out FYI


----------



## sussah

As far as BIOS, I read that you shouldn't update if you don't need to.

But thanks for the replies to my questions


----------



## BenchAndGames

I want to buy the Z77 Fatal1ty Professional, you do you think about this motherboard ?

Has power to overclock for a 2600K?


----------



## malikq86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpo6969*
> 
> also Asrock Extreme4 bios *1.90* is out FYI


shhhessshhh...they are moving fast.


----------



## zerocraft

The 1.90 release notes are intriguing, anyone know what #1 and #3 are exactly ?

1. Update VBIOS.
2. Update RAID ROM.
3. Add "No-K OC" function.


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zerocraft*
> 
> The 1.90 release notes I are intriguing, anyone know what #1 and #3 are exactly ?
> 1. Update VBIOS.
> 2. Update RAID ROM.
> 3. Add "No-K OC" function.


agreed wth is No-K OC function


----------



## Erakith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zerocraft*
> 
> The 1.90 release notes are intriguing, anyone know what #1 and #3 are exactly ?
> 1. Update VBIOS.
> 2. Update RAID ROM.
> 3. Add "No-K OC" function.


I assume No-K OC is allowing you to overclock non-k branded processors? Like the 3770 (non-k).


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erakith*
> 
> I assume No-K OC is allowing you to overclock non-k branded processors? Like the 3770 (non-k).


didn't even think of that, it would be pretty cool though.


----------



## punceh

i assume it has something to do with that, but then again the non k processors have a locked multi themselves so i doubt the board is going to be able to do much about that? maybe they had the multi locked themselves before(not allowing for people to overclock them to turbo boost level?)


----------



## Admiral Mudkipz

Wish they would release a bios update for the micro-atx boards...


----------



## cvtmih

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erakith*
> 
> I googled for you, and it seems to be either HD Audio drivers (on ASRock disc) or the Gigabit LAN drivers (also on disc.)
> Sauce:


For me that didn't work. I just wanna know how to remove this device. It's annoying me staying there like this


----------



## kpo6969

Quote:


> 2. Update RAID ROM.


Hopefully Intel RST 11.5 may work, (win8 + raid trim support)?


----------



## cvtmih

This turned out to be Intel Management Engine Interface (no idea what this is lol) , but I just installed the drivers from ASRock page and it was fixed.


----------



## tw33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BenchAndGames*
> 
> I want to buy the Z77 Fatal1ty Professional, you do you think about this motherboard ?
> Has power to overclock for a 2600K?


I own a Fatal1ty Pro and it's a great board. You'll get great mileage with your 2600k


----------



## Alexbo1101

Hmm... my 3570k fine and stable at 4.5ghz, but it requires a lot of power to get to 4.6ghz









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2437221

*Edit:* Finally got it to 4.6 at 1.32v


----------



## sub50hz

Coming from a 1090T at 4.0, simply changing to the 3570K and pushing 4.5GHz makes me wish I had never tried playing Skyrim until now. It was always painfully choppy, even with some reduced settings -- now I am back to Ultra _with_ FXAA. On a single 1920x1080 display though, a single 6970 is still not enough to push frames across two U2410s.


----------



## zerocraft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alexbo1101*
> 
> Hmm... my 3570k fine and stable at 4.5ghz, but it requires a lot of power to get to 4.6ghz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2437221


Yup every 100mhz above 4.4 takes a big vcore bump, not worth it even with water coolng x_x


----------



## shaykal

Hello everybody,

I just joined this forum and it's my first post so wish me luck









Anyway, I wanted to buy the asrock z77 extreme9 motherboard and my question is about memory compatibility.
I saw in newegg that they have combo deals for this board with memory.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductCombos.aspx?Item=N82E16813157322&SubCategory=280&SortField=0&PageSize=100&Page=1

Do you think I can rely on these deals that the memory is compatible with the motherboard?
I tried to compare the memory model code with the ones that are supported according to the asrock site - http://www.asrock.com/mb/Intel/Z77%20Extreme9/?cat=Memory

The ONLY match I got was for corsair dominator CMT32GX3M4X1866C9 (which is really expensive)

I also looked in gskill site for supported memories (http://www.gskill.com/configurator2.php?pid=2&model=1602 ) and found a few that match the combo deals in newegg (F3-12800CL10Q-32GBZL, F3-1866C10Q-32GXL, F3-1866C10Q-32GAB) but these codes don't appear in the asrock list.
So, can I rely on the gskill site even though it doesn't appear in asrock memory supported list?
I also looked in corsair site but they don't even have the z77 extreme9 listed&#8230;

Thanks for your help


----------



## sub50hz

There is such a low number of ICs in use these days that I can't imagine memory compatibility is even that much of an issue anymore. I've moves my Ecos through 4 mobos that technically don't support them on paper, and never had a single problem.


----------



## shaykal

Thanks for your answer.
but I think you were just lucky.
The reason I'm asking this is because in my current build (asus p7p55d evo and 4*2G kingston memory), initially I had 2 pairs of 2 sticks of memory with the same features more or less, but different model code. after installing all 4 I had blue screen after some time.
After having a closer look at the supported memory in the user's manual, I noticed that one pair was supported and the other was not.
when I purchased another pair of the same type that was supported, the problem went away.
So I did encounter this problem before and that's why I'm asking.

Thanks


----------



## sub50hz

Did you try and boot with the pair that "was not supported?" BSOD typically means faulty memory -- if it was incompatible it would not have booted.


----------



## shaykal

I did try all combinations.
I tried booting with just one stick at a time and tested but there were no errors.
I then booted with 2 sticks and checked for errors but it passed successfully. I tried the same with the other pair as well and it passed.
when I used all 4 together I had BSOD.

Thanks


----------



## sub50hz

Sounds like an unrelated issue, then -- like I mentioned, if the RAM was incompatible, it would have left you with a bootloop/POST failure and a readout on your debug LCD. If it POSTs and boots to Windows, it's not a compatibility issue.


----------



## aar0nsky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zerocraft*
> 
> Yup every 100mhz above 4.4 takes a big vcore bump, not worth it even with water coolng x_x


I feel its pretty worth it and my water cooling system wasnt that expensive and the fans are extremely quiet.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shaykal*
> 
> Hello everybody,
> I just joined this forum and it's my first post so wish me luck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, I wanted to buy the asrock z77 extreme9 motherboard and my question is about memory compatibility.
> I saw in newegg that they have combo deals for this board with memory.
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductCombos.aspx?Item=N82E16813157322&SubCategory=280&SortField=0&PageSize=100&Page=1
> Do you think I can rely on these deals that the memory is compatible with the motherboard?
> I tried to compare the memory model code with the ones that are supported according to the asrock site - http://www.asrock.com/mb/Intel/Z77%20Extreme9/?cat=Memory
> The ONLY match I got was for corsair dominator CMT32GX3M4X1866C9 (which is really expensive)
> I also looked in gskill site for supported memories (http://www.gskill.com/configurator2.php?pid=2&model=1602 ) and found a few that match the combo deals in newegg (F3-12800CL10Q-32GBZL, F3-1866C10Q-32GXL, F3-1866C10Q-32GAB) but these codes don't appear in the asrock list.
> So, can I rely on the gskill site even though it doesn't appear in asrock memory supported list?
> I also looked in corsair site but they don't even have the z77 extreme9 listed&#8230;
> Thanks for your help


Go by what the manufacturer supports and you wont have any problems.


----------



## bigal1542

Anyone tried the new BIOS for the Extreme4?

Fixes listed:
1. Update VBIOS.
2. Update RAID ROM.
3. Add "No-K OC" function.

Anyone care to explain what 1 and 3 are in very simple terms?


----------



## BenchAndGames

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tw33k*
> 
> I own a Fatal1ty Pro and it's a great board. You'll get great mileage with your 2600k


Thanks, on Monday I get the motherboard, next week I will try all the overclocking, and publishes the results here.
I hope I have made a good buy!


----------



## Anthony1s

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigal1542*
> 
> Anyone tried the new BIOS for the Extreme4?
> Fixes listed:
> 1. Update VBIOS.
> 2. Update RAID ROM.
> 3. Add "No-K OC" function.
> Anyone care to explain what 1 and 3 are in very simple terms?


Hey, I'm wonder if anyone here as experienced something similar to this on the ASRock extreme4-m mobo.

What version is this update and where can I find it? I'm currently on v1.20 on my extreme4-m. Appears to be the latest from ASRock, but only mentions a Win8 patch.


----------



## bigal1542

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anthony1s*
> 
> Hey, I'm wonder if anyone here as experienced something similar to this on the ASRock extreme4-m mobo.
> What version is this update and where can I find it? I'm currently on v1.20 on my extreme4-m. Appears to be the latest from ASRock, but only mentions a Win8 patch.


I'm currently running the 1.80 version and it is working great. I will update to 1.90 tonight most likely.


----------



## Anthony1s

Hmm. I just checked. Extreme4 is up to v1.90... Extreme4-m is only on v1.20. I have the mATX version.


----------



## bigal1542

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anthony1s*
> 
> Hmm. I just checked. Extreme4 is up to v1.90... Extreme4-m is only on v1.20. I have the mATX version.


Oh, crap. My bad. I missed the -m part


----------



## Anthony1s

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigal1542*
> 
> Oh, crap. My bad. I missed the -m part


No worries.


----------



## Marctraider

Bought a new system with i7 3770K processor and Asrock Z77 Extreme-M (Mini ATX)

With Gskill Ripjaws 1600 CL9 so far i got the processor to 4.4Ghz and the ram could easily be clocked to 2000?? :S seems stable so far on 1.5v... with XMP 1600 timing settings.

:/


----------



## LostZombie

I'm using a z77 extreme6 and it doesn't seem to recognize my gpu card, I made sure the primary gpu slot was PCI-e in the UEFI bios. it's a evga 550ti from my other pc just using it while i wait for my 680. Anyone know what could be the issue? It wont even let me install the drivers because it can't find the hardware.


----------



## punceh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostZombie*
> 
> I'm using a z77 extreme6 and it doesn't seem to recognize my gpu card, I made sure the primary gpu slot was PCI-e in the UEFI bios. it's a evga 550ti from my other pc just using it while i wait for my 680. Anyone know what could be the issue? It wont even let me install the drivers because it can't find the hardware.


first page:
Quote:


> *Video Card Not being Recognized:*
> First use onboard graphics to update bios to newer version.


have you tried that? if it doesnt work try reseating it.


----------



## LostZombie

yep i have the latest bios which is 1.80, i tried different pci-e slots too. I'm not running the power to iy modular either but power isnt the issue because the fan is spinning.


----------



## punceh

hmm







id guess your best off contacting asrock support. its an issue on many boards but it is usually fixed after a bios update(on extreme 4 boards). not many people have extreme 6 boards though







you happen to have any other cards to test with?


----------



## Erakith

I use the e6 and had the same problem initially.

Update BIOS to the latest, plug in PCI-E gpu, hit the CLR CMOS button, boom, working.

If it still isn't, try a different connection port.


----------



## Crisbeq

My Z77 Extreme6 did not run BF3 under 1.80 bios, so I have resorted back to 1.70


----------



## krappo

Hello all.

I have a extreme6 and loving it but am having overclocking issues and not sure what the problem is.
I wonder if any one else with this board gas encounter similar.

Discussion is here
http://www.overclock.net/t/1281917/2500k-wont-oc

many thanks


----------



## LostZombie

Damn everything else in the board runs fine but I have no pci =\
And no I don't have any other cards until my 680 comes in. Is it pretty safe to say, guess its time to rma?


----------



## LostZombie

So I powered down, hit the clear CMOS button, it then powered back up on its own after hitting the button. Now dr.debug is giving an A2 reading on the board and now CPU based graphics are out.


----------



## LostZombie

Ok so it's definitely something with the gpu, I tried every pci-e slot on the mobo and cleared the CMOS everytime I switched slots. When I'd boot back up I'd get the A2 debug code which I read means card not seated correctly? When I took my gpu out and booted just with onboard graphics, no A2 reading and boots up normal. How can it not be seated correctly if I push any harder it feels like it might snap lol


----------



## LostZombie

Anyone with an extreme4 i have a question. When you insert your graphics card that locking tab that hooks onto the end of the card, do you manually have to slide that over or does it automatically lock onto it?


----------



## ElevenEleven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostZombie*
> 
> Anyone with an extreme4 i have a question. When you insert your graphics card that locking tab that hooks onto the end of the card, do you manually have to slide that over or does it automatically lock onto it?


Automatically locks in place when you push your card in all the way.

Maybe make sure to clean all the connection "pins" on your Video Card? Make sure you use the proper input port on your card (like if you have DVI Port 1 and DVI Port 2, plug your monitor into DVI Port 1 and leave all other monitors unplugged for now).


----------



## LostZombie

Well on the extreme6 you have to manually slide the lock onto the card or you get the A2 debug code for not seated correctly and the system won't recognize the card, took me most of yesterday to figure it out


----------



## ElevenEleven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostZombie*
> 
> Well on the extreme6 you have to manually slide the lock onto the card or you get the A2 debug code for not seated correctly and the system won't recognize the card, took me most of yesterday to figure it out


I wonder if your locking mechanism is just defective and does not trigger automatically, getting stuck somehow =/ Glad you've resolved your issue though!


----------



## Erakith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostZombie*
> 
> Well on the extreme6 you have to manually slide the lock onto the card or you get the A2 debug code for not seated correctly and the system won't recognize the card, took me most of yesterday to figure it out


I have the e6 and it auto-locked..


----------



## cvtmih

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostZombie*
> 
> Anyone with an extreme4 i have a question. When you insert your graphics card that locking tab that hooks onto the end of the card, do you manually have to slide that over or does it automatically lock onto it?


Slide it forward manually before installing the graphics card and then slide it back manually as well.


----------



## ElevenEleven

Hm, so some motherboards apparently have faulty PCIE locks... Mine definitely clicks in place automatically.


----------



## aar0nsky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElevenEleven*
> 
> Hm, so some motherboards apparently have faulty PCIE locks... Mine definitely clicks in place automatically.


Or it could have been broken during installation I have seen that as well.


----------



## LostZombie

My 550ti is pcie 2.0 so I checked the 3.0 slots and they lock the same way slide it right to left to lock the card in place, it was pretty frustrating knowing that was the only reason A2 kept showing up.


----------



## bursecarl

Here to join, there will be some questions later.


----------



## LostZombie

Welcome bursecarl!


----------



## bursecarl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostZombie*
> 
> Welcome bursecarl!


Thank you very much


----------



## minivancan

Hey guys I just recently got a 3570k







and a ASRock Z77 Pro3(I was on a budget), from what I have heard people are warning me not to try to overclock with this board because it's not great or safe to do so until I get a better mobo to go with this cpu. But on the good side I ended up getting the cpu and mobo for $250 which I am upgrading from a e6420


----------



## punceh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *minivancan*
> 
> Hey guys I just recently got a 3570k
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a ASRock Z77 Pro3(I was on a budget), from what I have heard people are warning me not to try to overclock with this board because it's not great or safe to do so until I get a better mobo to go with this cpu. But on the good side I ended up getting the cpu and mobo for $250 which I am upgrading from a e6420


well considering youve got an ivy bridge(uses less power) you can probably overclock to like 4-4.3 safe for sure, just dont try to go 5ghz with it







the boards are supposed to be able to support all 1155 cpus (so it has to be able to deliver the power for a turbo boosted 2600k). i really doubt a 4.3 3570k uses more power than that


----------



## skpstmgs

Hey guys, I got an i7-2600K and an ASRock Z77 Extreme6 a few days ago and I've had a fairly big problem with it. When the CPU goes under load (P95-64/IntelBurnTest) the multiplier drops to 34x instead of whatever the overclock is at. I've tried changing pretty much everything but nothing seems to help. I tried several BIOS revisions, including 1.1,1.5,1.7, and 1.8. They all produce the same result. My settings are: Speedstep off, All C states off, I even tried setting thermal throttling or whatever in the CPU options to off. I tried changing between "All cores" multiplier to "per core" multiplier with Turbo disabled, no change. Changing between manual and offset CPU voltage doesn't help. Even when under low voltage of 1.35 + 0.004 for turbo, and the temperatures @ 68C max, it still drops the multiplier down to 34x. Changing to different load line calibrations didn't seem to affect it. Now I've even tried running ThrottleStop, but it doesn't seem to change anything either, and it also shows EIST with a checkmark, even though I disabled SpeedStep through UEFI. If I remember correctly, it doesn't seem to throttle down when running multiplier at 42x, but at 46-48x, it always goes back down to 34x. Does anyone else have this problem or know what's up?

Rest of specs: Corsair Vengeance LP 4x4GB @ 1600MHz, Gigabyte GTX 670, OCZ GameXStream 700W PSU, Kingston HyperX 3K 240GB.
CPU is using a Corsair H80 cooler in Fractal R3 case.


----------



## minivancan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *punceh*
> 
> well considering youve got an ivy bridge(uses less power) you can probably overclock to like 4-4.3 safe for sure, just dont try to go 5ghz with it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the boards are supposed to be able to support all 1155 cpus (so it has to be able to deliver the power for a turbo boosted 2600k). i really doubt a 4.3 3570k uses more power than that


ahaha I will look into it because a lot of people are telling me to keep it stock since the board isn't great on overclocking and I may melt the caps x.x which I do not want to do. Also is there a guide on how to overclock it? I am not very familiar with the new cpus lately. and Thank you









Anyone else with experience with the board please feel free to add anything.


----------



## punceh

well for shooting ~4-4.3 ghz i doubt you would have to increase your vcore by alot. you can either use the offset voltage overclocking or the manual voltage overclocking.
for manual, load your cpu(with something like prime95 27.7 or IBT) and check your cpu voltage in CPU-z. then go into bios and at cpu vcore select manual mode and set the voltage ~ 0.02-0.05 higher than your load voltage. also set your multiplier to 40x(all core). then test using prime or IBT and check your voltage in cpu-z and your temperature in Realtemp to make sure you are not blowing your chip







. if it fails up voltage by a bit. if it passes you can decide if you want a bit more(up multi to 41..42..43x) and up your voltage if it fails.
if you want to do offset voltages you change the cpu voltage mode to offset(+0.005) and then set the cpu multiplier to 40x(all cores). test, up the offset or multi as you like.
if you follow this guide you will probably be set in a couple minutes







overclocking sub 4.4~4.5ghz really doesnt take much effort on most chips


----------



## malikq86

Just FYI - I was able to get a 100% stable 4.4ghz OC with LLC Load Line 4 alone...no other voltage tweaks..almost stock...

Only sad thing is my temps are pretty toasty when max stressing (80C)...the amount of voltage needed for my chip to get 4.5ghz isn't worth it (a lot more tweaking required)...the max temp becomes unsettling (85C+)...it's a pretty thick barrier after a very easy 4.4ghz for me...damn you internal TIM....

_silicon lottery..._


----------



## punceh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malikq86*
> 
> damn you internal TIM....


haha yeah, delidding decreased temps by 15C and the tim that was inside mine was all dried up so no wonder many people are getting bad temperatures







its a shame you lose warranty and intel protection plan...


----------



## aar0nsky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *punceh*
> 
> haha yeah, delidding decreased temps by 15C and the tim that was inside mine was all dried up so no wonder many people are getting bad temperatures
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its a shame you lose warranty and intel protection plan...


I want to try this and see where it gets me


----------



## Erakith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *punceh*
> 
> haha yeah, delidding decreased temps by 15C and the tim that was inside mine was all dried up so no wonder many people are getting bad temperatures
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its a shame you lose warranty and intel protection plan...


Wanting to try this too, but not feeling like accidentally damaging the die. I'll get someone who's prepared to replace it if they break it to do it and I'll pay them.


----------



## ElevenEleven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skpstmgs*
> 
> Hey guys, I got an i7-2600K and an ASRock Z77 Extreme6 a few days ago and I've had a fairly big problem with it. When the CPU goes under load (P95-64/IntelBurnTest) the multiplier drops to 34x instead of whatever the overclock is at. I've tried changing pretty much everything but nothing seems to help. I tried several BIOS revisions, including 1.1,1.5,1.7, and 1.8. They all produce the same result. My settings are: Speedstep off, All C states off, I even tried setting thermal throttling or whatever in the CPU options to off. I tried changing between "All cores" multiplier to "per core" multiplier with Turbo disabled, no change. Changing between manual and offset CPU voltage doesn't help. Even when under low voltage of 1.35 + 0.004 for turbo, and the temperatures @ 68C max, it still drops the multiplier down to 34x. Changing to different load line calibrations didn't seem to affect it. Now I've even tried running ThrottleStop, but it doesn't seem to change anything either, and it also shows EIST with a checkmark, even though I disabled SpeedStep through UEFI. If I remember correctly, it doesn't seem to throttle down when running multiplier at 42x, but at 46-48x, it always goes back down to 34x. Does anyone else have this problem or know what's up?
> Rest of specs: Corsair Vengeance LP 4x4GB @ 1600MHz, Gigabyte GTX 670, OCZ GameXStream 700W PSU, Kingston HyperX 3K 240GB.
> CPU is using a Corsair H80 cooler in Fractal R3 case.


Are you running any temperature/voltage monitoring software like RealTemp?


----------



## skpstmgs

I tried both RealTemp and the AXTU bundled software.


----------



## ElevenEleven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skpstmgs*
> 
> I tried both RealTemp and the AXTU bundled software.


Try running your tests without either of those programs running in the background at all. Just use HWMonitor and CPU-Z.

Just making a guess based on this thread:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1281917/2500k-wont-oc/20#post_17707602

Some software can throttle your CPU / disable turbo boost if you don't check all the settings and parameter files correctly.


----------



## skpstmgs

Even using just CPU-Z yields the same result. it seems to happen more often the higher the Vcore is, and maybe isn't dependent on the actual multiplier number like I thought. Also, I tried putting all the maximum allowed wattages in the UEFI @ max (500), but it made no difference from auto. It seems like very odd throttling, because it's doing it when the the hottest core is at a mere 75C (Still does it at lower temps as well).


----------



## skpstmgs

Reading back through this thread, it seems the user Salata has an identical problem to mine http://www.overclock.net/t/1254599/official-asrock-z77-discussion-owners-club/180#post_17228823, though his board is the ASRock Extreme4-M. Also, I doubt it's any software that is causing this. I checked the RealTemp settings and it appears EIST enables itself upon Windows boot, and I can turn this off, but it doesn't seem to make a difference. The problem seems like TurboBoost just disables when under load, and setting multiplier "Per core" and disabling TurboBoost in UEFI does not solve it. I am 99% sure this is a problem that is fixable in a BIOS update, and I've submitted a report to ASRock. Hopefully they reply soon, otherwise I'll just be tempted to return the board and get a Gigabyte one instead.


----------



## ElevenEleven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skpstmgs*
> 
> Reading back through this thread, it seems the user Salata has an identical problem to mine http://www.overclock.net/t/1254599/official-asrock-z77-discussion-owners-club/180#post_17228823, though his board is the ASRock Extreme4-M. Also, I doubt it's any software that is causing this. I checked the RealTemp settings and it appears EIST enables itself upon Windows boot, and I can turn this off, but it doesn't seem to make a difference. The problem seems like TurboBoost just disables when under load, and setting multiplier "Per core" and disabling TurboBoost in UEFI does not solve it. I am 99% sure this is a problem that is fixable in a BIOS update, and I've submitted a report to ASRock. Hopefully they reply soon, otherwise I'll just be tempted to return the board and get a Gigabyte one instead.


Have you looked at the thread I linked above concerning RealTemp?
"look at the config ini file and check if disableturbo=1 (I'm not at my computer so I can't check what the line actually says). If it is 1, change it to 0 and turbo should work longside realtemp."


----------



## skpstmgs

disableturbo is set at 0 but still same result.


----------



## ElevenEleven

And just to make 100% certain that it's not software, have you tried to disable all the extra stuff you may have installed that starts when Windows loads, including RealTemp and JUST run HWMonitor/CPU-Z? I'm not really asking the same thing again to annoy you - just making sure you did that earlier, because your post above indicates that you believe RealTemp is not an issue, so I wasn't sure you truly stopped everything from running at startup or just checked the settings.


----------



## skpstmgs

I did some tests that should confirm this isn't software-related. I tried booting into safe mode and was going to measure the speeds, but no hardware monitors seemed to work, so what I did was run IntelBurnTest @ Very high (4GB of memory) and look at the GFlops for each run. So my overclock is set at 44x multiplier, and under both normal windows boot and safe mode, the first run clocked in at ~100GFlops, but the second and third run under both normal and safe mode boot clocked at ~84GFlops, because at that point the multiplier would have already fallen to 34x. I think that's proof enough that no external software is causing the drop. Any ideas?


----------



## tw33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *punceh*
> 
> haha yeah, delidding decreased temps by 15C and the tim that was inside mine was all dried up so no wonder many people are getting bad temperatures
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its a shame you lose warranty and intel protection plan...


Your temps really decreased by 15c just by changing the paste? I'm doing it if that's the case


----------



## BenchAndGames

How I can disable my 2600K internal GPU ?

I have a Z77 Fatal1ty Profesional ?

Thanks


----------



## rodericklee

Same here, I changed mine from Intel+AS5 to AS5 +AS5 after de-lid my 3770k, now its 14 C less.....

Unbelievable!!!


----------



## Gnickrapon

Ok, what have I done? Just installed core temp and it's telling me my 2500K is running at 1599.97 Mhz.....Or have I not done anything and the board just underclocks the cpu when not under heavy load?


----------



## punceh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gnickrapon*
> 
> Ok, what have I done? Just installed core temp and it's telling me my 2500K is running at 1599.97 Mhz.....Or have I not done anything and the board just underclocks the cpu when not under heavy load?


its the chip underclocking yes. if you dont want it you can turn off intel speedstep(EIST) and C1E.


----------



## Tom114

Does anybody know if there is some sort of recovery bios on the Asrock z77 extreme4?


----------



## punceh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tom114*
> 
> Does anybody know if there is some sort of recovery bios on the Asrock z77 extreme4?


no backup or second bios. it does have a "crashless feature" if you use instant or internet flash from inside the uefi but im guessing your already past that point?


----------



## Tom114

You're right, I can't get it in the bios. I ordered a new bios chip if that would help


----------



## minivancan

Hey question for anyone who has a asrock z77 pro3, I'm not sure if the other asrock boards have this, but do you guys have the 775 bracket screw holes on there? Would I be able to use my zalman 9700 cooler on that with the 775 bracket with no issues?


----------



## zinc

Hi all.

I've just built a new pc. The parts are listed below. . But I'm having problems booting past bios.

Asrock Z77 Fatal1ty Professional motherboard.

Intel Ivy Bridge i7-3770K CPU.

16gb x4 4gb S. Skill RipjawsZ X79 1866Mhz F3-14900CL9Q-16GBZ memory kite, that are listed on the Asrock web site as compatible.

Samsung 830 256gb SSD.

Liteon DVD sata writer.

USB Logitech EX100 wireless keyboard and mouse.

Corsair TX 750W PSU.

I can access bios with no problems, so the keyboard and mouse seem compatible.

I have tested this PSU on my other computer and it works fine. I also tried the PSU from my other computer on this one with no change. The voltages are all within listed spec for both PSUs.

I tested the RAM last night using Memtest 86+ for several hours and all 4 sticks passed. So the memory looks good.

I have inspected the CPU socket for missing or bent pins and they are all OK.

I have re-seated the CPU and heat sink twice after cleaning and using new paste each time with no change.

I have checked that the HDMI cable is seated properly at both ends and it is. I can see the bios on the screen with no problems so I would think that is OK.

The motherboard just loops. It keeps shutting down and re-starting over and over again.

If I set the motherboard bios to default settings, should the motherboard at least start-up past bios and allow me to install Windows 7 onto the hard drive. Am I missing some settings that should be changed first?

I have built a lot of pc's for family and friends over the years without any problems like this.

Please, can anyone help?

I only seen this thread after posting the same in a new thread. If one of my posts needs deleteing if it's not allowed please do so. Sorry in advance.


----------



## punceh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinc*
> 
> Hi all.
> I've just built a new pc. The parts are listed below. . But I'm having problems booting past bios.
> Asrock Z77 Fatal1ty Professional motherboard.
> Intel Ivy Bridge i7-3770K CPU.
> 16gb x4 4gb S. Skill RipjawsZ X79 1866Mhz F3-14900CL9Q-16GBZ memory kite, that are listed on the Asrock web site as compatible.
> Samsung 830 256gb SSD.
> Liteon DVD sata writer.
> USB Logitech EX100 wireless keyboard and mouse.
> Corsair TX 750W PSU.
> I can access bios with no problems, so the keyboard and mouse seem compatible.
> I have tested this PSU on my other computer and it works fine. I also tried the PSU from my other computer on this one with no change. The voltages are all within listed spec for both PSUs.
> I tested the RAM last night using Memtest 86+ for several hours and all 4 sticks passed. So the memory looks good.
> I have inspected the CPU socket for missing or bent pins and they are all OK.
> I have re-seated the CPU and heat sink twice after cleaning and using new paste each time with no change.
> I have checked that the HDMI cable is seated properly at both ends and it is. I can see the bios on the screen with no problems so I would think that is OK.
> The motherboard just loops. It keeps shutting down and re-starting over and over again.
> If I set the motherboard bios to default settings, should the motherboard at least start-up past bios and allow me to install Windows 7 onto the hard drive. Am I missing some settings that should be changed first?
> I have built a lot of pc's for family and friends over the years without any problems like this.
> Please, can anyone help?
> I only seen this thread after posting the same in a new thread. If one of my posts needs deleteing if it's not allowed please do so. Sorry in advance.


'
did you make sure your DVD drive is selected first in the boot list? and did you connect the dvd drive and the hard drive(s) to the intel controller ports or the asmedia controlled ports? ive heard off some issues with people using the asmedia controller ports. for anything other than fast SSDs(which will go into the intel controlled SATA 3 ports) the intel controlled sata 2 ports are more than enough


----------



## Ramirez

Hello everybody.

Well, do any of you know what program is creating this log: IFRToolLog.txt at c:\? Google isn't helping. The only reference I found was in an Italian forum about ASRock Z77 (I own z77 extreme 4) , so I thought someone here could know.

Thanks.


----------



## aar0nsky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tom114*
> 
> Does anybody know if there is some sort of recovery bios on the Asrock z77 extreme4?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tom114*
> 
> You're right, I can't get it in the bios. I ordered a new bios chip if that would help


Please tell me you tried clearing CMOS.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *minivancan*
> 
> Hey question for anyone who has a asrock z77 pro3, I'm not sure if the other asrock boards have this, but do you guys have the 775 bracket screw holes on there? Would I be able to use my zalman 9700 cooler on that with the 775 bracket with no issues?


1155 is the socket. I used my cooler with a different backplate , the xspc raystorm. it works with both lga 775 and 1155 with different back plates. The only reason this works is because it was designed for it. It has elongated holes so they fit both sockets.You can see it here.


----------



## aar0nsky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BenchAndGames*
> 
> How I can disable my 2600K internal GPU ?
> I have a Z77 Fatal1ty Profesional ?
> Thanks


Does the 2600k have an iGPU?


----------



## BenchAndGames

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aar0nsky*
> 
> Does the 2600k have an iGPU?


No need for irony .... Just what I asked!


----------



## aar0nsky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BenchAndGames*
> 
> No need for irony .... Just what I asked!


If it is the same way as with a 3570k then you just disable igpu multi monitor and the other setting that is next to it. I forgot and I am at work right now. But seriously have you tried searching the forums for it?


----------



## LostZombie

[=http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&client=safari&sa=X&ei=DtEFUIvYBaLk0QHl5uXuDA&ved=0CE4QvwUoAQ&q=does+the+2600k+have+an+igpu&spell=1&biw=320&bih=356]







[/]


----------



## Gnickrapon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *punceh*
> 
> its the chip underclocking yes. if you dont want it you can turn off intel speedstep(EIST) and C1E.


Cheers


----------



## Struzzin

Anyone try out the 2.00 Bios for the Extreme 4 yet ?


----------



## malikq86

We are on 2.0 already!?!?! 1.8 just came out 2 seconds ago.

i don't even remember 1.9....


----------



## Struzzin

Haha yea I try to keep up on the site and watch I still have 1.80 they took 1.90 off there btw.


----------



## bigal1542

Holy crap they move fast. What does the update even mean? For those interested:

1. Update VBIOS.
2. Update RAID ROM.
3. Add "No-K OC" function.


----------



## Tom114

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aar0nsky*
> 
> Please tell me you tried clearing CMOS.


OK, let me tell you the story,. So I was looking in the thread for ivy bridge overclocking on as rock mobo's. It said that I should update the BIOS and that the easiest way to do that is trough windows, so lazy **** as I am. I download and run the update, but then my computer freezes, about 2 seconds later my PC shuts down. So there is my problem, the update did not finish and I have a corrupt BIOS now. And yes I tried to clear CMOS many times, nothing worked.


----------



## aar0nsky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Struzzin20*
> 
> Anyone try out the 2.00 Bios for the Extreme 4 yet ?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malikq86*
> 
> We are on 2.0 already!?!?! 1.8 just came out 2 seconds ago.
> i don't even remember 1.9....


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Struzzin20*
> 
> Haha yea I try to keep up on the site and watch I still have 1.80 they took 1.90 off there btw.


They keep taking the ones I flash off the website :\ I am running on less voltage and lower temps though. I will tryout 2.0 tonight.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tom114*
> 
> OK, let me tell you the story,. So I was looking in the thread for ivy bridge overclocking on as rock mobo's. It said that I should update the BIOS and that the easiest way to do that is trough windows, so lazy **** as I am. I download and run the update, but then my computer freezes, about 2 seconds later my PC shuts down. So there is my problem, the update did not finish and I have a corrupt BIOS now. And yes I tried to clear CMOS many times, nothing worked.


Now it makes more sense why you cannot do anything. A new bios chip is probably the best idea. *Flashing the BIOS in windows is a dumb idea please spread the word.*


----------



## Tom114

Haha, yeah I know, I could have expected it. But I was just too lazy, I guess I learned it the hard way. New chip is on the way, I hope I'll get it tomorrow.


----------



## Erakith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aar0nsky*
> 
> Now it makes more sense why you cannot do anything. A new bios chip is probably the best idea. *Flashing the BIOS in windows is a dumb idea please spread the word.*


This. I've said it so many times.
So has aar0nsky. Windows BIOS flashing = BAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAD.

Use DOS or Instant Flash.. just not windows.


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erakith*
> 
> This. I've said it so many times.
> So has aar0nsky. Windows BIOS flashing = BAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAD.
> Use DOS or Instant Flash.. just not windows.


So you guys are saying its fine to use the flash bios button on the back of my mobo right? I have many times when my overclock freezes the bios. If its bad I will apparently stop.


----------



## Erakith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> So you guys are saying its fine to use the flash bios button on the back of my mobo right? I have many times when my overclock freezes the bios. If its bad I will apparently stop.


The Clr CMOS button?

All that does is resets your BIOS back to default - yes it's fine to use it.


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erakith*
> 
> The Clr CMOS button?
> All that does is resets your BIOS back to default - yes it's fine to use it.


o right right, sorry dumb question. just waking up this morning.


----------



## Erakith

Just updated to Extreme6 BIOS 1.90.

NOT happy.
Overclock requires more vcore, temperatures 10C higher, and everything just seems a whole lot more.. crap.


----------



## aar0nsky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erakith*
> 
> Just updated to Extreme6 BIOS 1.90.
> NOT happy.
> Overclock requires more vcore, temperatures 10C higher, and everything just seems a whole lot more.. crap.


Fallback and chill?







Thats what I would do.


----------



## malikq86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erakith*
> 
> Just updated to Extreme6 BIOS 1.90.
> NOT happy.
> Overclock requires more vcore, temperatures 10C higher, and everything just seems a whole lot more.. crap.


might as well try 2.0 and see what happens.


----------



## Erakith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malikq86*
> 
> might as well try 2.0 and see what happens.


Extreme6, not Extreme4. 1.90 is the latest for Extreme6.


----------



## Anthony1s

Have any of you guys been able to get RAID working on the z77 extreme4 using the SATA2 ports and the IRST software?

I have the extreme4-m, but I'm wondering if the ATX version has the same problems my mATX version has... Everything goes wacky as soon as I plug in a SATA2 HDD to the SATA2 ports. I have tested ALL my hardware and everything is fine. I replaced the mobo after I tested all the hardware and the new mobo has the same problems. So I'm thinking it's a BIOS or driver problem that hasn't been updated for the mATX version yet. Or maybe it isn't coded to work on the AXT version either. I dunno.

What I'm trying to do is connect 3 HDD's to the SATA2 ports and create a RAID volume. BIOS seems to intermittently recognize the drives. Plugging in a SATA2 HDD makes everything boot extremely slow and sometimes an 'A9' error code shows up at the bottom right corner of the screen. Sometimes I am able to create the RAID volume with the IRST software, but the volume disappears after I reboot.

I went through extensive testing of my hardware before I decided to RMA the motherboard, so I'm not looking for advice asking me to test this or that. I've already been though it all. Also don't wanna high-jack the thread with my problem. All I'm looking for is anyone that could verify that what I'm doing actually works with this motherboard. I have a feeling that the AsRock BIOS isn't updated to support what I'm trying to do (although the chipset supports it and is advertised to work)

So yea, I spent a week and a half trying to figure this out already. Currently waiting to hear back from AsRock about it.


----------



## AbdullahG

Anyone know how to utilize/setup Lucid VIRTU to be able to switch between discrete and integrated GPUs?


----------



## HuwSharpe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AbdullahG*
> 
> Anyone know how to utilize/setup Lucid VIRTU to be able to switch between discrete and integrated GPUs?


Any comments on if the Lucid VIRTU is worth using?


----------



## beastmith

Hello guys, I tried using the XFAST USB with my USB 3.0 External HDD(Seagate GoFlex 1tb USB 3.0), and it seems that in Turbo Mode my transfer speed from my USB 3.0 HDD to another HDD (Seagate Barracuda 1tb 7200rpm) is slower than Normal mode. I was getting around <50mbps with Turbo mode on and 70-90mbps on normal mode. This is the same with transferring files from my hdd to my usb3.0 hdd. I also tried both the Native (onboard) usb3.0 hub and the front header usb3.0 hub.


----------



## Tom114

Ok got the BIOS chip and it works again. I am happy again!


----------



## LostZombie

Awesome, glad to year the new chip fixed your problem


----------



## zerocraft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HuwSharpe*
> 
> Any comments on if the Lucid VIRTU is worth using?


Yes, I use it for BF3 and it works great. I can turn vsync on, no tearing, and the input lag is gone. It doesnt support/work as well with all games, but has a nice per-game profile so you can switch on and off accordingly.

You want to use d-mode, monitor plugged into discrete GPU, and make sure you update the drivers from lucid logix website.

edit: There are 2 features, virtual vsync and hyperformance. Virtual is the more stable feature, and thats all you need to run vsync on without input lag. Hyperformance adds even more responsiveness, but I've seen stutter and other issues with this, so mostly just leave it off.


----------



## aar0nsky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beastmith*
> 
> Hello guys, I tried using the XFAST USB with my USB 3.0 External HDD(Seagate GoFlex 1tb USB 3.0), and it seems that in Turbo Mode my transfer speed from my USB 3.0 HDD to another HDD (Seagate Barracuda 1tb 7200rpm) is slower than Normal mode. I was getting around <50mbps with Turbo mode on and 70-90mbps on normal mode. This is the same with transferring files from my hdd to my usb3.0 hdd. I also tried both the Native (onboard) usb3.0 hub and the front header usb3.0 hub.


I do not own any usb 3.0 devices but I can attest to usb 2.0 being alot faster with turbo mode on xfast usb. I transfered files to an external usb 2.0 hard drive I cant remember the exact specs but I believe it was atleast 30% faster.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HuwSharpe*
> 
> Any comments on if the Lucid VIRTU is worth using?


It is worth it if you dont have a nice graphics card and want to max games out. Not sure how the rules go for benchmarking as it does increase your score.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tom114*
> 
> Ok got the BIOS chip and it works again. I am happy again!


w00t glad it worked out for you. No more windows flashing


----------



## beastmith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aar0nsky*
> 
> I do not own any usb 3.0 devices but I can attest to usb 2.0 being alot faster with turbo mode on xfast usb. I transfered files to an external usb 2.0 hard drive I cant remember the exact specs but I believe it was atleast 30% faster.


Ok so I tried using my ext hdd to a usb 2.0 hub, it does the same thing. Normal was still faster than Turbo. I was getting <50mbps on Normal mode and <30-40mbps (transferring files from the ext to a hdd).


----------



## Erakith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beastmith*
> 
> Ok so I tried using my ext hdd to a usb 2.0 hub, it does the same thing. Normal was still faster than Turbo. I was getting <50mbps on Normal mode and <30-40mbps (transferring files from the ext to a hdd).


I have seen huge performance boosts using XFast USB, all posted here


----------



## beastmith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erakith*
> 
> I have seen huge performance boosts using XFast USB, all posted here


I understand but what I'm trying to find out what's wrong with mine? installation/driver/utility problem?

I also need someone to do a real-time transfer from a usb2.0 or usb3.0 hdd (*not SSD*), if possible to try transferring files at more than a 1gb file and est. your transfer speed.


----------



## Pavilion 650m

is : Z77 Extreme4-M
compatible with nvidia cards such as the superclocked GEFORCE gtx 580 out of the box? id rather not have to update the bios


----------



## Erakith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beastmith*
> 
> I understand but what I'm trying to find out what's wrong with mine? installation/driver/utility problem?
> I also need someone to do a real-time transfer from a usb2.0 or usb3.0 hdd (*not SSD*), if possible to try transferring files at more than a 1gb file and est. your transfer speed.


Well I suppose the best question to ask here would be what ports are you using? AFAIK you need to use the USB headers on the motherboard as opposed to those on the rear i/o.


----------



## aar0nsky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beastmith*
> 
> I understand but what I'm trying to find out what's wrong with mine? installation/driver/utility problem?
> I also need someone to do a real-time transfer from a usb2.0 or usb3.0 hdd (*not SSD*), if possible to try transferring files at more than a 1gb file and est. your transfer speed.


Your doing it wrong br0.








On a serious note, I can find the screenshots of my transfer or I will do it again so you can see I am not BSing.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erakith*
> 
> I have seen huge performance boosts using XFast USB, all posted here


Samezies
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pavilion 650m*
> 
> is : Z77 Extreme4-M
> compatible with nvidia cards such as the superclocked GEFORCE gtx 580 out of the box? id rather not have to update the bios


If you cant update the BIOS you really shouldn't be building your own computer.
Aside from that, the motherboards that were having problems had them early on, if you buy a board from a place that has a fresh stock of them you should get a newer bios already installed on the board or buy one of the boards that did not have the problem. I dont remember it having the problem with the 580's although someone else can chime in and confirm


----------



## Pavilion 650m

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aar0nsky*
> 
> Your doing it wrong br0.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On a serious note, I can find the screenshots of my transfer or I will do it again so you can see I am not BSing.
> Samezies
> If you cant update the BIOS you really shouldn't be building your own computer.
> Aside from that, the motherboards that were having problems had them early on, if you buy a board from a place that has a fresh stock of them you should get a newer bios already installed on the board or buy one of the boards that did not have the problem. I dont remember it having the problem with the 580's although someone else can chime in and confirm


im not building it. my aunt will. idk if she knows how to though. thnx tho, going to microcenter.


----------



## tw33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beastmith*
> 
> Hello guys, I tried using the XFAST USB with my USB 3.0 External HDD(Seagate GoFlex 1tb USB 3.0), and it seems that in Turbo Mode my transfer speed from my USB 3.0 HDD to another HDD (Seagate Barracuda 1tb 7200rpm) is slower than Normal mode. I was getting around <50mbps with Turbo mode on and 70-90mbps on normal mode. This is the same with transferring files from my hdd to my usb3.0 hdd. I also tried both the Native (onboard) usb3.0 hub and the front header usb3.0 hub.


I ran a test with XFast USB on my WD USB3.0 drive. With it set to Turbo, the results are actually a little worse.


----------



## Erakith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tw33k*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I ran a test with XFast USB on my WD USB3.0 drive. With it set to Turbo, the results are actually a little worse.


The problem with these results is you're running a mechanical and are pretty much topping out the speeds it's capable of over a USB interface. If you were to run an SSD in there, or a High speed USB 3.0 flash drive, you'd see a huge increase. According to your results your writes do suffer a little, but there's also a performance gain in reads. Not particularly useful, in any case.


----------



## machiavelli1986

I have a problem with my Extreme6 Z77. I can't access bios with my logitech g510 or Corsair K90. So i have no possibility doing something. I tried a cmos and now i have the message "uefi defaults loaded press del or f1" at every start up. i connected the keyboards to the red usb 2.0. no idea what i can do. bios is on 1.20, but without any input i can't flash the bios.


----------



## bigal1542

Wait, it is actually worth installing and setting up any of the XFast stuff? I am asking in terms of my sig rig. I had thought it was gimmick software so I didn't install any of it


----------



## Anthony1s

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigal1542*
> 
> Wait, it is actually worth installing and setting up any of the XFast stuff? I am asking in terms of my sig rig. I had thought it was gimmick software so I didn't install any of it


I think it's 'Priority software' Xfast USB allows you to prioritize what USB ports get the most speed. Xfast LAN allows you to prioritize what applications get the most data use. Xfast RAM lets you prioritize what programs get RAM use first. That's what I think, at least.


----------



## SirWooties

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813157296

anyone have that board? how is it?


----------



## bigal1542

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anthony1s*
> 
> I think it's 'Priority software' Xfast USB allows you to prioritize what USB ports get the most speed. Xfast LAN allows you to prioritize what applications get the most data use. Xfast RAM lets you prioritize what programs get RAM use first. That's what I think, at least.


So is there any real use if I have more than enough bandwidth in all of those categories? I never run into problems getting full on memory, maxing bandwidth, and I rarely use anything more than a USB mouse and keyboard.


----------



## Erakith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigal1542*
> 
> So is there any real use if I have more than enough bandwidth in all of those categories? I never run into problems getting full on memory, maxing bandwidth, and I rarely use anything more than a USB mouse and keyboard.


XFast USB really does boost your speeds IF you have the hardware to back it up. Running a USB 2.0 connection or a mechanical hard drive won't net you a huge increase. Dedicated USB 3.0 flash drives or external SSD's you'll see a pretty large boost.

XFast LAN prioritizes traffic on your network. For example, if you're playing a game, you may want your internet connection to prioritize the game over your web browser or torrent software. You set the software to do that and you'll see a ping reduction.

XFast RAM allows you to create a RAM disk. A RAM disk is a portion of your RAM that you can use as a normal hard disk to load files on for ultra-fast access. (Faster than an SSD) Potential applications include Photoshop, games, etc.

Hope this helps.


----------



## bigal1542

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erakith*
> 
> XFast USB really does boost your speeds IF you have the hardware to back it up. Running a USB 2.0 connection or a mechanical hard drive won't net you a huge increase. Dedicated USB 3.0 flash drives or external SSD's you'll see a pretty large boost.
> XFast LAN prioritizes traffic on your network. For example, if you're playing a game, you may want your internet connection to prioritize the game over your web browser or torrent software. You set the software to do that and you'll see a ping reduction.
> XFast RAM allows you to create a RAM disk. A RAM disk is a portion of your RAM that you can use as a normal hard disk to load files on for ultra-fast access. (Faster than an SSD) Potential applications include Photoshop, games, etc.
> Hope this helps.


Oh sweet thanks for the help. That cleared a bunch up. I guess the only thing I would notice then is the XFast RAM. How much RAM is recommended when using it? I have 8 GB now, but I could easily upgrade to 16 GB if it makes a difference.


----------



## Erakith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigal1542*
> 
> Oh sweet thanks for the help. That cleared a bunch up. I guess the only thing I would notice then is the XFast RAM. How much RAM is recommended when using it? I have 8 GB now, but I could easily upgrade to 16 GB if it makes a difference.


All depends on what you wanna use it for.
By using it as a RAM disk, you make that RAM unusable for your system. So if you NEED 6GB of RAM, then only create a 2GB RAM disk.

If you wanna use a larger one, then you can get more RAM of course.

XFast RAM is built into AXTU, the tuning software that comes on your driver disc


----------



## bigal1542

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erakith*
> 
> All depends on what you wanna use it for.
> By using it as a RAM disk, you make that RAM unusable for your system. So if you NEED 6GB of RAM, then only create a 2GB RAM disk.
> If you wanna use a larger one, then you can get more RAM of course.
> XFast RAM is built into AXTU, the tuning software that comes on your driver disc


Thanks for the help. I might consider doing this pretty soon as an upgrade.


----------



## Erakith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigal1542*
> 
> Thanks for the help. I might consider doing this pretty soon as an upgrade.


You're welcome


----------



## LostZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *machiavelli1986*
> 
> I have a problem with my Extreme6 Z77. I can't access bios with my logitech g510 or Corsair K90. So i have no possibility doing something. I tried a cmos and now i have the message "uefi defaults loaded press del or f1" at every start up. i connected the keyboards to the red usb 2.0. no idea what i can do. bios is on 1.20, but without any input i can't flash the bios.


You can't use a USB keyboard...


----------



## Zen83

I got a Z77 Pro4-M and am really enjoying it like my last ASRock board, with one small caveat. For some reason the board will throttle down to the stock turbo multiplier on my 2500k (33x) when it reaches 70C. I've tried raising the max long / short power limits, current limits, disabling c states and thermal protection but it keeping doing it. This only happens (70C +) running LinX /w the AVX extension in a stress test, so I'm not too worried, but it is kinda annoying.

The P67 Pro3 I had awhile ago could do 4.5 GHz using auto voltage and keeping the c states on fully stable in LinX with the same heatsink (Hyper 212 /w 2x 1600 RPM fans)...but it also had more robust voltage regulation, 8+2 vs. 4+2 on the Z77 Pro4-M. So I guess the question is whether the 70C thermal throttling is a needed safety feature since this isn't really an extreme board, or a bug. I just put the rig together yesterday and updated the EFI to version 1.3 too.

Thanks for any help!


----------



## machiavelli1986

@LostZombie

really? in 2012, why this?


----------



## punceh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *machiavelli1986*
> 
> I have a problem with my Extreme6 Z77. I can't access bios with my logitech g510 or Corsair K90. So i have no possibility doing something. I tried a cmos and now i have the message "uefi defaults loaded press del or f1" at every start up. i connected the keyboards to the red usb 2.0. no idea what i can do. bios is on 1.20, but without any input i can't flash the bios.


what if you connect them to the blue usb 3.0(the ones next to the LAN port specifically)? do the keyboards light up? backlit/other stuff?


----------



## johnnyw

Hmm could some Z77E-ITX owner tell if they have cpu pll voltage adjustment at uefi? Just started to do some slight oc and noticed immideatly that the option is missing completely. ( No i dont mean internal pll overvoltage







)


----------



## HuwSharpe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zerocraft*
> 
> Yes, I use it for BF3 and it works great. I can turn vsync on, no tearing, and the input lag is gone. It doesnt support/work as well with all games, but has a nice per-game profile so you can switch on and off accordingly.
> You want to use d-mode, monitor plugged into discrete GPU, and make sure you update the drivers from lucid logix website.
> edit: There are 2 features, virtual vsync and hyperformance. Virtual is the more stable feature, and thats all you need to run vsync on without input lag. Hyperformance adds even more responsiveness, but I've seen stutter and other issues with this, so mostly just leave it off.


Thanks for the info.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aar0nsky*
> 
> It is worth it if you dont have a nice graphics card and want to max games out. Not sure how the rules go for benchmarking as it does increase your score.


I shall have to do some benchmarking and see how things go. Back to an old 8800GTS after my card blew =(

Another question i have is does anyone know why my SSD write speed has dropped since moving from an Asrock P67 Extreme 4 to ITX Z77? Both motherboards had the latest BIOS, both on Windows 7 64bit, in fact the motherboard is the only thing that has changed (oh and the case lol).


----------



## aar0nsky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anthony1s*
> 
> I think it's 'Priority software' Xfast USB allows you to prioritize what USB ports get the most speed. Xfast LAN allows you to prioritize what applications get the most data use. Xfast RAM lets you prioritize what programs get RAM use first. That's what I think, at least.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigal1542*
> 
> Wait, it is actually worth installing and setting up any of the XFast stuff? I am asking in terms of my sig rig. I had thought it was gimmick software so I didn't install any of it


What Erakith said.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostZombie*
> 
> You can't use a USB keyboard...


I use a usb keyboard and mouse in my BIOS.


----------



## aar0nsky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HuwSharpe*
> 
> Thanks for the info.
> I shall have to do some benchmarking and see how things go. Back to an old 8800GTS after my card blew =(
> Another question i have is does anyone know why my SSD write speed has dropped since moving from an Asrock P67 Extreme 4 to ITX Z77? Both motherboards had the latest BIOS, both on Windows 7 64bit, in fact the motherboard is the only thing that has changed (oh and the case lol).


Which sata port do you have it plugged into, the intel or asmedia? Make sure whichever one it is the drivers are installed.


----------



## HuwSharpe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aar0nsky*
> 
> Which sata port do you have it plugged into, the intel or asmedia? Make sure whichever one it is the drivers are installed.


It is plugged into port 0 which is SATA3, which the read speed confirms as that is as expected. But, you mentioning drivers has reminded my that upon installation of windows there was one "unknown" device, which even after installing all the supplied drivers and those from windows update did not install. I shall investigate that further, thanks.


----------



## StrikerX

Has anyone tried the news bios for Z77 Extreme 6?
V1.90: http://www.asrock.com/mb/Intel/Z77%20Extreme6/?cat=Download&o=BIOS


----------



## Erakith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StrikerX*
> 
> Has anyone tried the news bios for Z77 Extreme 6?
> V1.90: http://www.asrock.com/mb/Intel/Z77%20Extreme6/?cat=Download&o=BIOS


Yes. I commented on it a few pages ago. Increased temps, requires more v for your already stable overclock. Not pleased.


----------



## machiavelli1986

@punceh

it lights up on every usb port. i asked asrock, they told me that there is no function for the corsair k90 and logitech g510 under bios 1.20. but under 1.60 and 1.90 it should work. so i have to try with another keyboard this evening. hopefully it works.

which bios is the best so far? 1.60, 1.70 or 1.90?


----------



## StrikerX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erakith*
> 
> Yes. I commented on it a few pages ago. Increased temps, requires more v for your already stable overclock. Not pleased.


I see... oh well...


----------



## zerocraft

Damn so I got another 2 crashes this week. Been running stable on my 4.5ghz overclock for a good 2 weeks now, no crashes, prime95 was stable 24hrs for this run. Everything was fine till this week when I got a freeze last night when browsing + downloading stuff for my phone, very light load. Then I got another this morning, and all I had was steam running a download in the background and browsing my g+ page. So Im thinking this has something to do with networking, light load or my storage. I have all the C1E / Cstates crap turned off, no speedstep, offset voltage, VTT and PLL are fixed and slightly undervolted. At a complete loss here, going to start by changing out my wireless card for a longggg ethernet cable, see if thats the issue. Any other suggestions ?

edit: the previous discussion about these crashes me and aaronsky were having http://www.overclock.net/t/1254599/official-asrock-z77-discussion-owners-club/1040#post_17622758


----------



## Erakith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zerocraft*
> 
> Damn so I got another 2 crashes this week. Been running stable on my 4.5ghz overclock for a good 2 weeks now, no crashes, prime95 was stable 24hrs for this run. Everything was fine till this week when I got a freeze last night when browsing + downloading stuff for my phone, very light load. Then I got another this morning, and all I had was steam running a download in the background and browsing my g+ page. So Im thinking this has something to do with networking, light load or my storage. I have all the C1E / Cstates crap turned off, no speedstep, offset voltage, VTT and PLL are fixed and slightly undervolted. At a complete loss here, going to start by changing out my wireless card for a longggg ethernet cable, see if thats the issue. Any other suggestions ?
> edit: the previous discussion about these crashes me and aaronsky were having http://www.overclock.net/t/1254599/official-asrock-z77-discussion-owners-club/1040#post_17622758


Sometimes you need to give your actual RAM a small boost to accommodate for the increase in processor speeds. I have my 1.5v RAM kit at 1.555v to compensate, as I was having issues at one stage also. Give it a try.


----------



## zerocraft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erakith*
> 
> Sometimes you need to give your actual RAM a small boost to accommodate for the increase in processor speeds. I have my 1.5v RAM kit at 1.555v to compensate, as I was having issues at one stage also. Give it a try.


Yeah i have 1.6v on my 1600mhz 1.5v gskill. I dont think its memory because it would definitely show instability in prime95 runs, its got to be something with processor idling or some other hardware component thats not being tested in prime95 properly.


----------



## Erakith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zerocraft*
> 
> Yeah i have 1.6v on my 1600mhz 1.5v gskill. I dont think its memory because it would definitely show instability in prime95 runs, its got to be something with processor idling or some other hardware component thats not being tested in prime95 properly.


Download AIDA64 and run their high FFT torture test. The latest AIDA has technologies that will test every aspect of your processor, including the latest ivy tech.


----------



## punceh

I'm calling unstable idle speeds (offset) with c1e/speedstep disabled being your issue. Your basically pushing low voltage at high speeds and praying it doesn't fail because of low load...

Basically the deviation in idle/load voltages at default speeds is less than then the deviation needed for those with an overclocked chip. You could take a while to find the right settIngs for your chip(llc/offset/turbo) on the mobo, or you could have the chip "control" the current draw and just forget about the voltage deviations(fixed). The only difference is a higher voltage at idle which is a non issue as long as you stay way within intel specs.

Just my 2cents


----------



## zerocraft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *punceh*
> 
> I'm calling unstable idle speeds (offset) with c1e/speedstep disabled being your issue. Your basically pushing low voltage at high speeds and praying it doesn't fail because of low load...
> Basically the deviation in idle/load voltages at default speeds is less than then the deviation needed for those with an overclocked chip. You could take a while to find the right settIngs for your chip(llc/offset/turbo) on the mobo, or you could have the chip "control" the current draw and just forget about the voltage deviations(fixed). The only difference is a higher voltage at idle which is a non issue as long as you stay way within intel specs.
> Just my 2cents


I actually had the same problems with fixed too, I switched to offset because aaronsky mentioned it worked better for him.


----------



## TiHawk560

Any of the ASRock guys out here know when the OC Formula is coming out? ASRock was my first mobo and I love em so I want to get another ASRock board.


----------



## Gomi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnnyw*
> 
> Hmm could some Z77E-ITX owner tell if they have cpu pll voltage adjustment at uefi? Just started to do some slight oc and noticed immideatly that the option is missing completely. ( No i dont mean internal pll overvoltage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


I am the newest BIOS (1.30) and are also missing the CPU PLL adjustment in the BIOS. Pretty much stops all my overclocking - Stuck on 4.4 Ghz.


----------



## bigal1542

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erakith*
> 
> Download AIDA64 and run their high FFT torture test. The latest AIDA has technologies that will test every aspect of your processor, including the latest ivy tech.


Is there a guide how to use this software? I tried and was so lost I gave up. I would love to use it.

How long does the test run for?


----------



## zinc

I have a new Asrock Z77 Fatal1ty Professional motherboard with the following components.

Intel i7-3770K CPU, using the onboard IGPU. HDMI out.
16gb 4x4gb 1866MHz S.Skill RipjawsZ Kit.
Samsung 830 256gb SSD.
Liteon SATA DVD writer
Corsair TX-750W PSU.

When I switch on ready to install Windows 7 all I get is boot looping. It will start then shut down and restart again over and over.

In fact this is my third new same make and model motherboard that is doing the exact same thing. The part numbers are all within a space of 12 motherboards that came off the production line.

I have tested all 4 sticks of the memory in Memtest 86+ for several hours with no errors and I have tested the PSU and that is 100% working within spec.

Has anyone else had this or can anyone else suggest what could be the problem?


----------



## Erakith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigal1542*
> 
> Is there a guide how to use this software? I tried and was so lost I gave up. I would love to use it.
> How long does the test run for?


It's pretty complicated, but to run the stress tests you just go to Tools (along the top) and run the system stability test.
It runs as long as you want it to, like Prime does.
You won't see soaring temperatures like you would in Linpack programs like IntelBurnTest, it's not designed to do that, it's designed to actually USE your processor.


----------



## jonashendrickx

It's not worth the ****.

Suddenly, one day, Virtu MVP stops working and your computer boots with a black screen. That's the moment I turned it off.

There is no real benefit from Virtu MVP aside from the power savings.

hyperformance gives artifacts on many applications or games. So I dont use it. Even if it says it's supported...

Only use Virtu MVP for i-mode. Nothing else.

Bad thing is you can't overclock your ATI card in i-mode.


----------



## jonashendrickx

LLC is worthless. I turned it off and got my overclock with C3/C6 enabled. Never crashed.


----------



## punceh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zerocraft*
> 
> I actually had the same problems with fixed too, I switched to offset because aaronsky mentioned it worked better for him.


well considering your overclock was stable with fixed settings in prime, im guessing its not your cpu(as in vcore related). when you did the prime tests did you use 80-90% ram usage or did you use the default blend settings?
i had memory sticks pass memtest86+ many times but it was still crashing due to an unstable imc. your imc shouldnt be the problem though, considering you are running at 1600mhz? i would really advise against undervolting. undervolting the pll can cause these kind of issues. i had my cpu prime "stable" with a lowered pll before and i got freezes/crashes. i couldnt really figure out where it came from till i updated bios and forgot to lower the pll setting and the freezes disappeared. try to set most settings back to "stock" and check if there are still issues(vccsa/vtt/pll/igpu)? i dont think there even are any specific tests for checking PLL stability, i could be wrong here though.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jonashendrickx*
> 
> LLC is worthless. I turned it off and got my overclock with C3/C6 enabled. Never crashed.


worthless? it has its uses...







perhaps not for low overclocks, or offset voltages though


----------



## aar0nsky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *punceh*
> 
> well considering your overclock was stable with fixed settings in prime, im guessing its not your cpu(as in vcore related). when you did the prime tests did you use 80-90% ram usage or did you use the default blend settings?
> i had memory sticks pass memtest86+ many times but it was still crashing due to an unstable imc. your imc shouldnt be the problem though, considering you are running at 1600mhz? i would really advise against undervolting. undervolting the pll can cause these kind of issues. i had my cpu prime "stable" with a lowered pll before and i got freezes/crashes. i couldnt really figure out where it came from till i updated bios and forgot to lower the pll setting and the freezes disappeared. try to set most settings back to "stock" and check if there are still issues(vccsa/vtt/pll/igpu)? i dont think there even are any specific tests for checking PLL stability, i could be wrong here though.
> worthless? it has its uses...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> perhaps not for low overclocks, or offset voltages though


I just noticed your sig rig says 5.0GHz @ 1.39V. Im gonna have to chop my cpu's head off and re apply paste+ other.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jonashendrickx*
> 
> LLC is worthless. I turned it off and got my overclock with C3/C6 enabled. Never crashed.


LLC is probably the only reason people are getting 5.0GHz and over.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigal1542*
> 
> Is there a guide how to use this software? I tried and was so lost I gave up. I would love to use it.
> How long does the test run for?


It is a great program, usually every program comes with a help section.


----------



## punceh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aar0nsky*
> 
> I just noticed your sig rig says 5.0GHz @ 1.39V. Im gonna have to chop my cpu's head off and re apply paste+ other.


^^ it primes at 82C on the highest core, during non extreme loads it barely touches 70c. pretty much just like my 4.8ghz overclock was before.


----------



## aar0nsky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *punceh*
> 
> ^^ it primes at 82C on the highest core, during non extreme loads it barely touches 70c. pretty much just like my 4.8ghz overclock was before.


Yeah Im pretty jelly. My goal has been 5.0 and it seems I am going to order the supplies to achieve such around the time i need to clean out my loop. I may try for it before I make my new case otherwise it will have to wait until the car is done.


----------



## LostRib

Should I update from 1.70 BIOS to 2.0?


----------



## kgtuning

I have a fatal1ty professional.. how do I join the club?


----------



## Erakith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kgtuning*
> 
> I have a fatal1ty professional.. how do I join the club?


Like that.


----------



## BenchAndGames

*I love AsRock Fatal1ty Z77 Professional*


----------



## johnnyw

Which is the safest way to update bios with asrock boards? Only mostly had Asus boards in past so used the "ezflash2" and usb pen drive with those.


----------



## LostZombie

That's what I did, download the update to the USB drive and update from there. Easiet way IMO


----------



## Erakith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnnyw*
> 
> Which is the safest way to update bios wiht asrock boards? Only mostly had Asus boards in past so used the "ezflash2" and usb pen drive with those.


Similar thing, usb drive and there's an instant flash option. The safest way is to use the DOS command line pre-boot, but, the in-UEFI option is typically pretty safe too.

Rule of thumb: anything that's not in Windows.


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erakith*
> 
> Like that.


Thanks! dont I know you from somewhere else...lol


----------



## Erakith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kgtuning*
> 
> Thanks! dont I know you from somewhere else...lol


Perhaps.
Now you need to overclock the crap outta your CPU, post your issues, and have us help you with them. That's generally how it works.


----------



## johnnyw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erakith*
> 
> Similar thing, usb drive and there's an instant flash option. The safest way is to use the DOS command line pre-boot, but, the in-UEFI option is typically pretty safe too.
> Rule of thumb: anything that's not in Windows.


Ok thx, dunno if i should update tho as only problem i have is with my mouse not working proberly in uefi. Asrock seems to be bit messy with their updates, releasing several versions on short interval and then taking those down because of some problems LOL. Bios/uefi updates havent been my favourite thing, just tried to avoid it as much than possible after bricking my gigabyte board few years ago while doing so.


----------



## LostZombie

@johnnyw, like erakith said. Don't update through windows it's bad news lol


----------



## .theMetal

I decided to re-seat my phanteks and I used the pk paste that came with instead of the cooljag I had. temps have slightly improved.

anyways I also decided to try offset overclocking - had it running at 4.5ghz, offset was +0.30 and pll at 1.799 llc at level 2. ran prime 2.27 for about an hour with no crashing.

the hottest core hit 70c while the rest were hanging in the mid to high 60's. ambient was around 80f in my appartment.

but as soon as I fired up skyrim, boom, blue screened. is there a good program that will test for low to mid level loads as well as full loads in a short period of time?


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erakith*
> 
> Perhaps.
> Now you need to overclock the crap outta your CPU, post your issues, and have us help you with them. That's generally how it works.


I'd love to overclock my cpu but I don't think the stock cooler would be very happy. I just need a reservoir and I can put my loop together.


----------



## Erakith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> I decided to re-seat my phanteks and I used the pk paste that came with instead of the cooljag I had. temps have slightly improved.
> anyways I also decided to try offset overclocking - had it running at 4.5ghz, offset was +0.30 and pll at 1.799 llc at level 2. ran prime 2.27 for about an hour with no crashing.
> the hottest core hit 70c while the rest were hanging in the mid to high 60's. ambient was around 80f in my appartment.
> but as soon as I fired up skyrim, boom, blue screened. is there a good program that will test for low to mid level loads as well as full loads in a short period of time?


Sup man.
First thing you need to do is this:
Ht your windows key. Type "Advanced system", wait for the search, select "View advanced system settings."
Go to "startup and recovery" (main tab)
Take the check out of the "Automatically restart on system failure"

Now when you BSOD, it'll linger and won't close after 1 second.

Now go get a BSOD. Go fire up Skyrim, or whatever else causes your issues.

Check your BSOD code against this list:
http://www.overclock.net/t/935829/the-overclockers-bsod-code-list

You're looking for the one at the bottom of your BSOD that looks like this: 00000000000000000000x101 .. or whatever.


----------



## aar0nsky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kgtuning*
> 
> I'd love to overclock my cpu but I don't think the stock cooler would be very happy. I just need a reservoir and I can put my loop together.


Pop bottles work well


----------



## aar0nsky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> I decided to re-seat my phanteks and I used the pk paste that came with instead of the cooljag I had. temps have slightly improved.
> anyways I also decided to try offset overclocking - had it running at 4.5ghz, offset was +0.30 and pll at 1.799 llc at level 2. ran prime 2.27 for about an hour with no crashing.
> the hottest core hit 70c while the rest were hanging in the mid to high 60's. ambient was around 80f in my appartment.
> but as soon as I fired up skyrim, boom, blue screened. is there a good program that will test for low to mid level loads as well as full loads in a short period of time?


If you run for 24 hours stable on prime custom blend and then it happens on a game I would look into lowering pll. Thats what worked for me. Also 1.8 bios made me able to run less vcore and higher overclock. Lowering pll helped me.


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aar0nsky*
> 
> Pop bottles work well


really? interesting


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aar0nsky*
> 
> If you run for 24 hours stable on prime custom blend and then it happens on a game I would look into lowering pll. Thats what worked for me. Also 1.8 bios made me able to run less vcore and higher overclock. Lowering pll helped me.


yea I have it on 1.8 I also saw an improvement. I don't really care to run prime for 24 hours honestly I only game. I am one of those people that will run prime for about an hour and call it good. the in game stability is what matters to me, hence these game bsod's driving me crazy. I will lower the pll a bit and see what happens - what did you lower it to if you remember? like a couple notches down or a bigger jump?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erakith*
> 
> Sup man.
> First thing you need to do is this:
> Ht your windows key. Type "Advanced system", wait for the search, select "View advanced system settings."
> Go to "startup and recovery" (main tab)
> Take the check out of the "Automatically restart on system failure"
> Now when you BSOD, it'll linger and won't close after 1 second.
> Now go get a BSOD. Go fire up Skyrim, or whatever else causes your issues.
> Check your BSOD code against this list:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/935829/the-overclockers-bsod-code-list
> You're looking for the one at the bottom of your BSOD that looks like this: 00000000000000000000x101 .. or whatever.


hey man thanks I will give that a try, I can pinpoint the problem. thanks


----------



## aar0nsky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> yea I have it on 1.8 I also saw an improvement. I don't really care to run prime for 24 hours honestly I only game. I am one of those people that will run prime for about an hour and call it good. the in game stability is what matters to me, hence these game bsod's driving me crazy. I will lower the pll a bit and see what happens - what did you lower it to if you remember? like a couple notches down or a bigger jump?
> hey man thanks I will give that a try, I can pinpoint the problem. thanks


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Original Post*
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Aq_MZ_YEa6CSdDJuSV9tSlVhZUhxY2dpc1VkZW4wR0E&pli=1#gid=0


Also I believe I made a mistake. I changed it to reflect.


----------



## zerocraft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> yea I have it on 1.8 I also saw an improvement. I don't really care to run prime for 24 hours honestly I only game. I am one of those people that will run prime for about an hour and call it good. the in game stability is what matters to me, hence these game bsod's driving me crazy. I will lower the pll a bit and see what happens - what did you lower it to if you remember? like a couple notches down or a bigger jump?
> hey man thanks I will give that a try, I can pinpoint the problem. thanks


1 hour prime gives you nothing. Its like saying, OK this car's gas pedal works, and that's all I need to make the car move, so I don't need to check the rest of the car. Prime runs around 70 different tests for 15 minutes each, and your overclock can fail on any one of them. You need ATLEAST 18 hours of prime to make sure your overclock is stable 100%, or decrease the run time of the tests to 10 minutes, bringing the total runtime to 12hours (though this is not recommended). After that you know that your CPU is computationally stable at that overclock, but still other things can go wrong (and they have for me). My current OC was stable for 24 hours of prime, has no problems playing games for 4+ hours straight (







), but sometimes when I Am browsing, downloading a video, and mostly the system is idling, it will freeze. Just gives you an insight of how fragile OC can be (I've found it to be especially so with Ivy Bridge). Make sure you are stable for 18 hours of prime, if not, increase your vcore / make other adjustments based on the BSOD codes like Erakith described.

If you just wing it with 1 hour prime runs, you're probably going to end up using too much voltage or undercut your max possible OC.


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zerocraft*
> 
> 1 hour prime gives you nothing. Its like saying, OK this car's gas pedal works, and that's all I need to make the car move, so I don't need to check the rest of the car. Prime runs around 70 different tests for 15 minutes each, and your overclock can fail on any one of them. You need ATLEAST 18 hours of prime to make sure your overclock is stable 100%, or decrease the run time of the tests to 10 minutes, bringing the total runtime to 12hours (though this is not recommended). After that you know that your CPU is computationally stable at that overclock, but still other things can go wrong (and they have for me). My current OC was stable for 24 hours of prime, has no problems playing games for 4+ hours straight (
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ), but sometimes when I Am browsing, downloading a video, and mostly the system is idling, it will freeze. Just gives you an insight of how fragile OC can be (I've found it to be especially so with Ivy Bridge). Make sure you are stable for 18 hours of prime, if not, increase your vcore / make other adjustments based on the BSOD codes like Erakith described.
> If you just wing it with 1 hour prime runs, you're probably going to end up using too much voltage or undercut your max possible OC.


I have got to the point where I am a lot more loose with my overclock, if I really want to make sure its stable I will run prime overnight, but meh. If it freezes in a game or browsing the internet, so what I restart and bump the volts a tad - absolutely no skin off my neck.

If I am going to play online with my friends, I have profiles saved in the bios with the auto-overclock set at 4.2, which is plenty stable and runs anything I need it to with out any problems. - no crashing.

If I can run my games with out them crashing, as far as I am concerned, it is 100% stable.







the only reason I even turn on prime is to make sure my temps are acceptable.

I know a lot of people disagree with me on this one, but I am fine with that. I just see no reason for a gamer to do a 24 hour prime test ever. now if your folding 24/7 then yes please.


----------



## aar0nsky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> I have got to the point where I am a lot more loose with my overclock, if I really want to make sure its stable I will run prime overnight, but meh. If it freezes in a game or browsing the internet, so what I restart and bump the volts a tad - absolutely no skin off my neck.
> If I am going to play online with my friends, I have profiles saved in the bios with the auto-overclock set at 4.2, which is plenty stable and runs anything I need it to with out any problems. - no crashing.
> If I can run my games with out them crashing, as far as I am concerned, it is 100% stable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the only reason I even turn on prime is to make sure my temps are acceptable.
> I know a lot of people disagree with me on this one, but I am fine with that. I just see no reason for a gamer to do a 24 hour prime test ever. now if your folding 24/7 then yes please.


Folding in itself is a good stress test and alot of folders dont even use prime.
You may be stable in a game one day and then when it gets patched your unstable because of some calculation that differs from last time. If you keep increasing vcore every time you freeze or bluescreen your just asking to ruin your chip and degrade its life a ton more than what is needed. For the profiles you have at 4.2 and it runs anything you need it to, why would you overclock at all? 3.8->4.2 is not a significant jump in performance or anything. Also if your still using intel speed step and doing this overclocking its even more pointless. Just my 2¢

PS - were just informing you how important it is to have a safe stable overclock if you want your stuff to last. If you have tons of money disregard our statements. Overclocking started from people that build on a budget and want to get more performance out of what they have. Therefore these precautions and proper procedures needed to be followed.

Also we do not want misinformation being spread saying that 1 hour of prime is fine for stability or if it runs games its stable. This is bad for the community and will mislead others. When these others follow this misinformation they then have problems and bug everyone to help and troubleshoot when they didnt follow directions in the first place.
/off rant


----------



## taotree

I have a Fatal1ty Z77 Professional. The CPU fan 1 header is a 4 pin. I have a 3 pin fan. The fan runs at full speed and does not slow down based on the auto setting I have set in the bios. Is there some way to get it to work? CPU fan 2 header, which is a 3 pin, seems to be working fine--that fan speeds up and down as expected.


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aar0nsky*
> 
> Folding in itself is a good stress test and alot of folders dont even use prime.
> You may be stable in a game one day and then when it gets patched your unstable because of some calculation that differs from last time. If you keep increasing vcore every time you freeze or bluescreen your just asking to ruin your chip and degrade its life a ton more than what is needed. For the profiles you have at 4.2 and it runs anything you need it to, why would you overclock at all? 3.8->4.2 is not a significant jump in performance or anything. Also if your still using intel speed step and doing this overclocking its even more pointless. Just my 2¢
> PS - were just informing you how important it is to have a safe stable overclock if you want your stuff to last. If you have tons of money disregard our statements. Overclocking started from people that build on a budget and want to get more performance out of what they have. Therefore these precautions and proper procedures needed to be followed.
> Also we do not want misinformation being spread saying that 1 hour of prime is fine for stability or if it runs games its stable. This is bad for the community and will mislead others. When these others follow this misinformation they then have problems and bug everyone to help and troubleshoot when they didnt follow directions in the first place.
> /off rant


Well first of all aar0nsky, I like you, you are extremely helpful on this forum and you've helped me multiple times and for that I personally thank you, I don't want to argue with you at all so lets discuss instead ok? And I do understand your just keeping me informed for my systems safety and I thank you again for that.

I'm just voicing my personal overclock methods I guess -*Disclaimer*: I'm not saying my methods are right or the only way to do it I assure you.

I do not want to spread rumors that 1 hour of prime is stable to the forum so disregard that.

For me, however, it is just fine. its running at extremely low voltage to begin with. I never just keep pumping volts, I am smarter than that. If it is taking to much power to get stable, I back off or change my goal. Also I do not have tons of money, and I do take in account safety of my equipment which is why I have a volt limit when I'm overclocking. I'm assure you I put very small amount of volts into my processor, especially compared to some on this forum.

Also 4.2 (shoot even stock) is more than enough for any game I play and plenty to push two 560's, I'm overclocking just for the shear fun of it, or tinkering if you will.

which leads me to something I really don't know, do bluescreens actually degrade hardware?

again I do not want people to think that my methods are correct, but they really do work for me and I have a blast doing what I'm doing.

again, again I appreciate you informing me about the safety of a stable overclock.


----------



## aar0nsky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> which leads me to something I really don't know, do bluescreens actually degrade hardware?
> again I do not want people to think that my methods are correct, but they really do work for me and I have a blast doing what I'm doing.
> again, again I appreciate you informing me about the safety of a stable overclock.


Sorry if I came off as rude, not my goal at all.

Anyways, pertaining to your question it all depends on the reason behind the bluescreen and the hardware it was pertaining to.(RAM, CPU,HDDorSSD)


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aar0nsky*
> 
> Sorry if I came off as rude, not my goal at all.
> Anyways, pertaining to your question it all depends on the reason behind the bluescreen and the hardware it was pertaining to.(RAM, CPU,HDDorSSD)


ok cool no problem.

I'm almost positive its cpu, its the only thing I change or mess with but I will look further into the blue screens and find out.


----------



## PowerK

AsRock released v1.30 BIOS for Fatality Z77 Professional.
http://www.asrock.com/mb/download.us.asp?Model=Fatal1ty%20Z77%20Professional&o=BIOS

Has anyone updated ? I'm still using v1.10 BIOS and wondering if it's worth updating.


----------



## tw33k

My board's still RMA but as soon as I get it back I will be flashing 1.30


----------



## Kitarist

So you guys still happy with your Asrock boards?


----------



## BenchAndGames

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PowerK*
> 
> AsRock released v1.30 BIOS for Fatality Z77 Professional.
> http://www.asrock.com/mb/download.us.asp?Model=Fatal1ty%20Z77%20Professional&o=BIOS
> Has anyone updated ? I'm still using v1.10 BIOS and wondering if it's worth updating.


I have a 1.30 in my Fatal1ty Z77 Professional, and everything is perfect. I have not had much time to test the bios 1.20, but 1.30 is very good, no fails.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kitarist*
> 
> So you guys still happy with your Asrock boards?


Why can not we be happy?


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kitarist*
> 
> So you guys still happy with your Asrock boards?


Very happy with my Z77 Fatal1ty professional.


----------



## LostZombie

Very happy with my Z77 extreme6 =)


----------



## shaykal

Hi all,

You're looking at the proud owner of a new Asrock z77 extreme9 !!!
I just got it yesterday, but unfortunately couldn't have installed it yet since I didn't buy the CPU yet.
I bought the combo deal from newegg which included the motherboard and memory.
I'm waiting for a good deal on CPU and cpu cooler.
The rest of the stuff I'll get from my existing rig.
I'll let you guys know how it went once I get all the hardware.


----------



## LostZombie

Not trying to tell you to spend the money now haha but I never see CPUs go on sale on newegg. When I bought my i5 3570 I think I saved 10 bucks which didn't do much considering the shipping cost.


----------



## shaykal

I actually saw that in micro-center it's 289$ but it's a store pickup only. (core i7 - 3770k)
so I'm kinda waiting for some online store to match the price


----------



## aar0nsky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shaykal*
> 
> I actually saw that in micro-center it's 289$ but it's a store pickup only. (core i7 - 3770k)
> so I'm kinda waiting for some online store to match the price


I got my cpu(i5 3570K) and motherboard (ASRock z77 extreme 4 ) for under 300 at microcenter.


----------



## Mbalmer

I am going to be putting my first build together tonight. I have an ASRock z77 extreme 4 and will be using a Cooler Master HAF 922. I have read that the motherboard doesn't fit the standard ATX size and that the right side (when installed and looking from case window) is short. What do I do with this? Do I just use 6 stand offs instead of 9?

Please someone chime in so I know what to do tonight.

Also, I looked at the board last night and it looks so cool, I hope it works for me.

Thanks.


----------



## LostZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aar0nsky*
> 
> I got my cpu(i5 3570K) and motherboard (ASRock z77 extreme 4 ) for under 300 at microcenter.


Now thats an excellent deal.


----------



## LostZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mbalmer*
> 
> I am going to be putting my first build together tonight. I have an ASRock z77 extreme 4 and will be using a Cooler Master HAF 922. I have read that the motherboard doesn't fit the standard ATX size and that the right side (when installed and looking from case window) is short. What do I do with this? Do I just use 6 stand offs instead of 9?
> Please someone chime in so I know what to do tonight.
> Also, I looked at the board last night and it looks so cool, I hope it works for me.
> Thanks.


Really? I've never heard about that before, is it something that asrock did wrong or is it the dimensions of the case that's wrong?


----------



## Mbalmer

As far as I can tell, the board is not typical ATX size. It isn't the case. I knew this when I purchased it, I just want to know what to do. I heard about it on Newegg with all the reviews that people leave.

ASRock is 12" x 8.6", and Sabertooth and Gigabyte-UD5H is 12.0" x 9.6".


----------



## sussah

It is shorter but you will be fine, I had no problems!

Just make sure you have all the standoffs in the right place, you might have to move 1 or 2 around.


----------



## Mbalmer

Did you still use all 9 standoffs? In my case I can only have the standoffs in certain, predetermined spots.


----------



## LostZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mbalmer*
> 
> As far as I can tell, the board is not typical ATX size. It isn't the case. I knew this when I purchased it, I just want to know what to do. I heard about it on Newegg with all the reviews that people leave.
> ASRock is 12" x 8.6", and Sabertooth and Gigabyte-UD5H is 12.0" x 9.6".


I was just going to say the something, change some of the standoffs to make it fit. I'm just wondering why they would make the ext4 shorter then the ext6 when they're both standard atx dimensions


----------



## sussah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mbalmer*
> 
> Did you still use all 9 standoffs? In my case I can only have the standoffs in certain, predetermined spots.


Nope, I believe there are 7 spots for standoffs on the MB itself.

I'm pretty sure you can re-arrange the standoffs and remove some on your case. Just need some pliers


----------



## Erakith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostZombie*
> 
> I was just going to say the something, change some of the standoffs to make it fit. I'm just wondering why they would make the ext4 shorter then the ext6 when they're both standard atx dimensions


The e4 is not as wide, as an intentional design decision.
Why? No idea
But you need to be extra careful when installing, especially when doing the 24-pin power connector, as there is no standoff behind it to support the board.


----------



## zerocraft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zerocraft*
> 
> Damn so I got another 2 crashes this week. Been running stable on my 4.5ghz overclock for a good 2 weeks now, no crashes, prime95 was stable 24hrs for this run. Everything was fine till this week when I got a freeze last night when browsing + downloading stuff for my phone, very light load. Then I got another this morning, and all I had was steam running a download in the background and browsing my g+ page. So Im thinking this has something to do with networking, light load or my storage. I have all the C1E / Cstates crap turned off, no speedstep, offset voltage, VTT and PLL are fixed and slightly undervolted. At a complete loss here, going to start by changing out my wireless card for a longggg ethernet cable, see if thats the issue. Any other suggestions ?
> edit: the previous discussion about these crashes me and aaronsky were having http://www.overclock.net/t/1254599/official-asrock-z77-discussion-owners-club/1040#post_17622758


Ok, updating my findings so far. On Sunday I did away with my PCI (not express) Rosewill WiFi adapter, in favor of a new powerline adapter (ethernet over house power connection) going into the mobo's ethernet port. I haven't removed the PCI card yet but the windows adapter for it is disabled. So far (4 days running) I dont have a crash, running same settings as before. Too early to call yet, going to give this about a week full of testing before I am convinced, but definitely seems to be the culprit. Anyone else using PCI cards on this board running into trouble with stability? Ofcourse it might just be my adapter and not the board


----------



## linkin93

Generic WiFi cards are the worst! Also, I'm buying a Z77 Fatal1ty Pro soon enough. Any issues I should be aware of before doing so?


----------



## bigal1542

If it matters, I have this one and couldn't be happier:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16833127378


----------



## bigkahuna360

Hey, how does the Z77E-ITX OC? What numbers are you guys getting?


----------



## johnnyw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigkahuna360*
> 
> Hey, how does the Z77E-ITX OC? What numbers are you guys getting?


Seems to be pretty similar oc wise compared to its big brothers. Allready got 4.6GHz stable with 1.22 volts, temps just were bit over my comfort zone for daily use so rolled back to 4.5GHz 1.17v.


----------



## bigkahuna360

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnnyw*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *bigkahuna360*
> 
> Hey, how does the Z77E-ITX OC? What numbers are you guys getting?
> 
> 
> 
> Seems to be pretty similar oc wise compared to its big brothers. Allready got 4.6GHz stable with 1.22 volts, temps just were bit over my comfort zone for daily use so rolled back to 4.5GHz 1.17v.
Click to expand...

Thanks!


----------



## tw33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *linkin93*
> 
> Generic WiFi cards are the worst! Also, I'm buying a Z77 Fatal1ty Pro soon enough. Any issues I should be aware of before doing so?


It's a great board. I got my 3770k to 4.7GHz without much effort


----------



## aar0nsky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mbalmer*
> 
> I am going to be putting my first build together tonight. I have an ASRock z77 extreme 4 and will be using a Cooler Master HAF 922. I have read that the motherboard doesn't fit the standard ATX size and that the right side (when installed and looking from case window) is short. What do I do with this? Do I just use 6 stand offs instead of 9?
> Please someone chime in so I know what to do tonight.
> Also, I looked at the board last night and it looks so cool, I hope it works for me.
> Thanks.


Use as many as you can and be careful with the 24 pin connector.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostZombie*
> 
> Really? I've never heard about that before, is it something that asrock did wrong or is it the dimensions of the case that's wrong?


It isnt wrong its just the way they designed it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zerocraft*
> 
> Ok, updating my findings so far. On Sunday I did away with my PCI (not express) Rosewill WiFi adapter, in favor of a new powerline adapter (ethernet over house power connection) going into the mobo's ethernet port. I haven't removed the PCI card yet but the windows adapter for it is disabled. So far (4 days running) I dont have a crash, running same settings as before. Too early to call yet, going to give this about a week full of testing before I am convinced, but definitely seems to be the culprit. Anyone else using PCI cards on this board running into trouble with stability? Ofcourse it might just be my adapter and not the board


One thing to remember zerocraft is that the more peripherals the less stable you are most likely going to be. Because of this is why most people doing extreme overclocking will only run 2 RAM slots, one hard drive(or ssd), no dvd/cd drive.


----------



## cvtmih

Guys what are the benefits from BIOS 2.0 @ Z77 Extreme4. Running 1.80 here without any issues. Should I upgrade to 2.0? Has something been improved?


----------



## Erakith

May be bailing from the ASRock club if these boards that're sitting in front of me are any better.


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erakith*
> 
> May be bailing from the ASRock club if these boards that're sitting in front of me are any better.


Lol, traitor.


----------



## tw33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erakith*
> 
> May be bailing from the ASRock club if these boards that're sitting in front of me are any better.


Which boards?


----------



## Erakith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tw33k*
> 
> Which boards?


UD5H-WB and P8Z77-V Pro


----------



## CloudX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erakith*
> 
> The e4 is not as wide, as an intentional design decision.
> Why? No idea
> But you need to be extra careful when installing, especially when doing the 24-pin power connector, as there is no standoff behind it to support the board.


Does the board have holes even though they don't line up?

You could get plastic standoffs. Like this:


----------



## aar0nsky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kgtuning*
> 
> Lol, traitor.


x2


----------



## HuwSharpe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnnyw*
> 
> Seems to be pretty similar oc wise compared to its big brothers. Allready got 4.6GHz stable with 1.22 volts, temps just were bit over my comfort zone for daily use so rolled back to 4.5GHz 1.17v.


Mine only seems happy at 4.0GHz and even then some times i turn it on and nothing, off and on, off and on, then it works, but hoping its not faulty and just a setting. Still bugged by the fact the write speed of my SSD has dropped about 60MB/s since moving from a P67 Extreme4.


----------



## Erakith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aar0nsky*
> 
> x2


Oh my, sorry sir D:


----------



## kgtuning

So in my BIOS on the Z77 Fatal1ty professional it monitors two temps (cpu and motherboard) cpu is pretty straight forward but what on the MB is it monitoring?


----------



## aar0nsky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kgtuning*
> 
> So in my BIOS on the Z77 Fatal1ty professional it monitors two temps (cpu and motherboard) cpu is pretty straight forward but what on the MB is it monitoring?


The temperature inside the case.


----------



## johnnyw

I have rather strange problem now with my Z77E-ITX & 3570K.

Have tried to get 4.6GHz stable which seemed to be the case, prime95 27.7 & ibt runned fine, no whea errors in event manager, games working fine but weirdly sometimes when pc has been at idle long time it triggers my gtx580 to have constant loop of "gfx driver crashes and recovered" and also have some desktop corruption. Evenmore weird is that reboot wont help to that, only way to get that to stop is to shut down pc, switch psu off and let it sit some mins. Then after powered on again it works day or few till that same thing starts to happen all of sudden again. Its just really strange and wont happen with 4.5Ghz clocks so im totally lost now so any suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## Erakith

May be staying after all.. UD5H DOA. Haha


----------



## tw33k

I switched to ASRock from a Gigabyte 990FX UD7. So much better


----------



## HuwSharpe

Is there a list anywhere of which of the big coolers will fit on a ASRock Z77E-ITX or does anyone have any recommendations?


----------



## Valnjes

Does anyone have an Non-K processor with turbo on any Z7 MBO?

I know that the MAX turbo multiplier for Intel Turbo is for one/two cores,
not for all the cores.

ASRock has this new feature "No-K OC" on almost all the Z77 series MBO's,
it should turn on the MAX turbo multiplier for ALL CORES.

Can anyone test it? Thx:thumb:


----------



## HuwSharpe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HuwSharpe*
> 
> Mine only seems happy at 4.0GHz and even then some times i turn it on and nothing, off and on, off and on, then it works, but hoping its not faulty and just a setting. Still bugged by the fact the write speed of my SSD has dropped about 60MB/s since moving from a P67 Extreme4.


Just to say updating the SSD's firmware increased the benchmarking of the drive, although windows index score now dropped to 7.3, was 7.4 before updating and was 7.9 in previous system :/

Can anyone recommend any air coolers for overclocking on a Asrock Z77E-ITX? Sick of the sound of the pump on current setup.


----------



## LostRib

Is it recommended to update to BIOS 2.0 on the Exreme 4?


----------



## baal80

Hello, can someone recommend me RAM stick for AsRock Z77 Extreme4 that will work in the following configuration?

CL 8
1.5v

Asrock's OVL does not list voltages, which is a big shame...


----------



## Erakith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *baal80*
> 
> Hello, can someone recommend me RAM stick for AsRock Z77 Extreme4 that will work in the following configuration?
> CL 8
> 1.5v
> Asrock's OVL does not list voltages, which is a big shame...


Samsung's 30nm RAM is insanely good. I just got a set in, it's 1.35v at stock but if you put it to 1.5v you can run it at CL 8 (or lower) quite easily. Or failing that, you can overclock the hell outta it.


----------



## baal80

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erakith*
> 
> Samsung's 30nm RAM is insanely good.


Uh, I live in Central Europe and these are not available here (yet)... I need to stick to Corsair/Kingston/G.Skill, I'm afraid.


----------



## HereToERADICATE

Anyone have issue with waking the computer back up with this mobo? When I leave my screen saver on for an extended period of time the PC hangs and wont come back to life without a hard reboot. I assume this is a bios setting I overlooked. +rep for any help guys thanks.


----------



## LostZombie

Which mobo are you speaking of?


----------



## HuwSharpe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HereToERADICATE*
> 
> Anyone have issue with waking the computer back up with this mobo? When I leave my screen saver on for an extended period of time the PC hangs and wont come back to life without a hard reboot. I assume this is a bios setting I overlooked. +rep for any help guys thanks.


Sounds more like a windows issue to me, what about setting monitor to turn off instead of screen saver? I know its not a fix but if its a windows thing a re installation maybe the only fix. Let us know.


----------



## HereToERADICATE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostZombie*
> 
> Which mobo are you speaking of?


asrock z77 extreme 4
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HuwSharpe*
> 
> Sounds more like a windows issue to me, what about setting monitor to turn off instead of screen saver? I know its not a fix but if its a windows thing a re installation maybe the only fix. Let us know.


In windows I have the power options set to turn off the display after 20 mins, and to never put the pc to sleep. This is windows 7 BTW.


----------



## malikq86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *baal80*
> 
> Hello, can someone recommend me RAM stick for AsRock Z77 Extreme4 that will work in the following configuration?
> CL 8
> 1.5v
> Asrock's OVL does not list voltages, which is a big shame...


If you don't plan on overclocking the RAM past1600...since there is really no benefit...I'd recommend one of these for $55:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231445
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231548


----------



## LostZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HereToERADICATE*
> 
> asrock z77 extreme 4
> In windows I have the power options set to turn off the display after 20 mins, and to never put the pc to sleep. This is windows 7 BTW.


Does the screen saver come on before the monitor shuts off?


----------



## Erakith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HereToERADICATE*
> 
> Anyone have issue with waking the computer back up with this mobo? When I leave my screen saver on for an extended period of time the PC hangs and wont come back to life without a hard reboot. I assume this is a bios setting I overlooked. +rep for any help guys thanks.


C-State tampering will give problematic sleep resumes.
If you're overclocking and have C3 and C6 disabled, just leave them disabled, and don't sleep your machine.
If you're running stock, go to the Advanced Tab in the BIOS, CPU settings, and enabled C1E, C3 and C6. Leave option 4 on "auto"


----------



## Trelga

Hey guys I was looking in the original post, thinking of picking up the extreme4.

Are there any sandy bridge OC guides out? I have a i5-2500k.


----------



## HereToERADICATE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erakith*
> 
> C-State tampering will give problematic sleep resumes.
> If you're overclocking and have C3 and C6 disabled, just leave them disabled, and don't sleep your machine.
> If you're running stock, go to the Advanced Tab in the BIOS, CPU settings, and enabled C1E, C3 and C6. Leave option 4 on "auto"


Thanks Erakith, I am overclocking and am pretty sure I needed to disable one of or both of the C-states in order to get stability. The only thing I dont understand is why my PC sleeps in the first place. I have it set under windows to never sleep. Yet after a while my monitors go blank and can't wake the pc.

I wonder if it has something to do with that IES in the Asrock tuning utility. I dont use the utility to overclock but I just looked through it and noticed it's in phase 2. I know your supposed to turn of all power saving when trying to overclock correct? That's why I think I need to disable something in the bios.


----------



## Erakith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HereToERADICATE*
> 
> Thanks Erakith, I am overclocking and am pretty sure I needed to disable one of or both of the C-states in order to get stability. The only thing I dont understand is why my PC sleeps in the first place. I have it set under windows to never sleep. Yet after a while my monitors go blank and can't wake the pc.
> I wonder if it has something to do with that IES in the Asrock tuning utility. I dont use the utility to overclock but I just looked through it and noticed it's in phase 2. I know your supposed to turn of all power saving when trying to overclock correct? That's why I think I need to disable something in the bios.


You can't actually use IES when overclocking, so that shouldn't be it.
Honestly, I'd verify that you've set the computer to never sleep. I did it once and it just.. didn't take effect.

Go looking through your power options again, sounds like the best idea to me!


----------



## HereToERADICATE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erakith*
> 
> You can't actually use IES when overclocking, so that shouldn't be it.
> Honestly, I'd verify that you've set the computer to never sleep. I did it once and it just.. didn't take effect.
> Go looking through your power options again, sounds like the best idea to me!


I just changed the power plan to high performance, and to never sleep or turn off the display. I did see something about deep sleep when I just browsed through the bios. I think it was under Advanced, I didn't change it though because I'm sure if you changed yours you would have let me know. We'll see how this goes first.

+rep for the help.


----------



## Erakith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HereToERADICATE*
> 
> I just changed the power plan to high performance, and to never sleep or turn off the display. I did see something about deep sleep when I just browsed through the bios. I think it was under Advanced, I didn't change it though because I'm sure if you changed yours you would have let me know. We'll see how this goes first.


Things that I have disabled: C1E, C3, C6, Spread Spectrum (I ALWAYS disable this), Turbo Boost.

Set these settings too:
Turbo Boost Power Limit: Manual
Long: 500
Long Duration: 1s
Short: 500
Quote:


> +rep for the help.


Thank you!


----------



## HereToERADICATE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erakith*
> 
> Things that I have disabled: C1E, C3, C6, Spread Spectrum (I ALWAYS disable this), Turbo Boost.
> Set these settings too:
> Turbo Boost Power Limit: Manual
> Long: 500
> Long Duration: 1s
> Short: 500
> Thank you!


Yep my settings are all the same as yours. The only thing I just changed was turning the display to off in windows. I wonder if when it turned off the display my graphics card had an issue turning back on. Idk we'll see though.


----------



## cmac68

I plan on buying an Extreme4 Z77 and I5 3570k in the next couple of days. This will be my first Intel build in years and first ever for myself. I there anything I should watch for and how is overclocking compared to AMD setups?


----------



## BenchAndGames

A rare thing, with f-stream tuning running in just 2 seconds prime95 and linx BSOD gives me, but my system is stable.

Any failure of the F-Stream? Anyone else have this funny problem?


----------



## Erakith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BenchAndGames*
> 
> A rare thing, with f-stream tuning running in just 2 seconds prime95 and linx BSOD gives me, but my system is stable.
> Any failure of the F-Stream? Anyone else have this funny problem?


What's the code of your BSOD?
If stressing it under those conditions is crashing you, you're NOT stable, it's as simple as that.


----------



## BenchAndGames

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erakith*
> 
> What's the code of your BSOD?
> If stressing it under those conditions is crashing you, you're NOT stable, it's as simple as that.


Lol, you do not understand me, my system goes more than 4 hours Prime95 stable without any fails, and when I have the F-Stream Tuning open to look at temperatures, at 5 seconds my system hangs with the code 101 only.

I also tested with Linx, ay me 5 seconds also fails.

But remember, I'm talking about when I have the F-Stream Tuning open for temperatures, because if I have closed, you can go without fails any more than 4 hours of stress test.

it's as simple as that


----------



## Erakith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BenchAndGames*
> 
> Lol, you do not understand me, my system goes more than 4 hours Prime95 stable without any fails, and when I have the F-Stream Tuning open to look at temperatures, at 5 seconds my system hangs with the code 101 only.
> I also tested with Linx, ay me 5 seconds also fails.
> But remember, I'm talking about when I have the F-Stream Tuning open for temperatures, because if I have closed, you can go without fails any more than 4 hours of stress test.
> it's as simple as that


Sorry, I apologize. 4 Hours of Prime95? That's a long time. Here's me thinking that Prime is worthless until you pass 8 hours. Nevermind me! I don't do this stuff for a living or ANYTHING.


----------



## BenchAndGames

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erakith*
> 
> Sorry, I apologize. 4 Hours of Prime95? That's a long time. Here's me thinking that Prime is worthless until you pass 8 hours. Nevermind me! I don't do this stuff for a living or ANYTHING.


Each person has a different concept is advisable to spend much time .. you think Prime95 8 hours, that's fine, I think 4-5 hours, another person would think that it's okay to spend 1 hour, and another 24 hours.

This is endless, but I wanted to say the least, not advisable to spend time being, I have given my example that my system is stable, but when you start F-Stream, in just 5 seconds I have BSOD with any program stress.

I understand you now what I mean?

I just think that F-Stream has problems


----------



## TziMmys

Asrock z77 extreme4, keeps loosing pci-e tv tuner
Hello to all.
I have a problem that really has tired me up.
I have this mobo for about three months now and my problem is that it keeps losing my WinFast PxDVR3200 H. At my system, I have a gtx260 gpu, a xonar d2x audio card and the tv tuner.
The really weird and annoying thing, is that it is not happening all the time. Sometimes it is showing at my devises properly and sometimes it is not. Of course, it does not work... After two- three restarts, it starts playing again....
I have change audio card and tv tuner to all possible positions at my motherboard, but the problem remains....
I have the 2500k, in case you need it.
If you have any suggestion, please do it, because I am stuck.
Thank you a lot....


----------



## punceh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TziMmys*
> 
> Asrock z77 extreme4, keeps loosing pci-e tv tuner
> Hello to all.
> I have a problem that really has tired me up.
> I have this mobo for about three months now and my problem is that it keeps losing my WinFast PxDVR3200 H. At my system, I have a gtx260 gpu, a xonar d2x audio card and the tv tuner.
> The really weird and annoying thing, is that it is not happening all the time. Sometimes it is showing at my devises properly and sometimes it is not. Of course, it does not work... After two- three restarts, it starts playing again....
> I have change audio card and tv tuner to all possible positions at my motherboard, but the problem remains....
> I have the 2500k, in case you need it.
> If you have any suggestion, please do it, because I am stuck.
> Thank you a lot....


did you update the bios yet? the stock bios it came with had some problems with pci-e devices(gpu's not being detected), maybe this is the same problem?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BenchAndGames*
> 
> Each person has a different concept is advisable to spend much time .. you think Prime95 8 hours, that's fine, I think 4-5 hours, another person would think that it's okay to spend 1 hour, and another 24 hours.
> This is endless, but I wanted to say the least, not advisable to spend time being, I have given my example that my system is stable, but when you start F-Stream, in just 5 seconds I have BSOD with any program stress.
> I understand you now what I mean?
> I just think that F-Stream has problems


f-stream is an asus utility though, i guess you will have more luck with peoples experiences in the ASUS thread. from what ive seen of it it tends to give problems(just like AXTU for asrock does). i would uninstall it and use realtemp for temperature readings


----------



## TziMmys

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *punceh*
> 
> did you update the bios yet? the stock bios it came with had some problems with pci-e devices(gpu's not being detected), maybe this is the same problem?)


Yes friend. I have tryied almost every bios that has come till today, with no luck at all. problem remains. Now I am at the latest 2.0


----------



## johnnyw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnnyw*
> 
> I have rather strange problem now with my Z77E-ITX & 3570K.
> Have tried to get 4.6GHz stable which seemed to be the case, prime95 27.7 & ibt runned fine, no whea errors in event manager, games working fine but weirdly sometimes when pc has been at idle long time it triggers my gtx580 to have constant loop of "gfx driver crashes and recovered" and also have some desktop corruption. Evenmore weird is that reboot wont help to that, only way to get that to stop is to shut down pc, switch psu off and let it sit some mins. Then after powered on again it works day or few till that same thing starts to happen all of sudden again. Its just really strange and wont happen with 4.5Ghz clocks so im totally lost now so any suggestions would be appreciated.


Someone? Really start to get annoyed about this, allready tried to increase vcore and vtt a lot but didnt make any difference


----------



## punceh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnnyw*
> 
> Someone? Really start to get annoyed about this, allready tried to increase vcore and vtt a lot but didnt make any difference


are you offset overclocking? if so check your load temps in prime and set your manual voltage to that point and see if that fixes it(just temp). maybe it is unstable when idle? did you undervolt PLL?
what graphics driver are you on? i know my gtx570 crashes all the time on the newer(300+) drivers but it runs rock solid on the 295 one. i doubt this is the issue though, considering you are running fine on 4.5ghz.
do you have the lucid virtu software installed(and enabled)?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TziMmys*
> 
> Yes friend. I have tryied almost every bios that has come till today, with no luck at all. problem remains. Now I am at the latest 2.0


are you also losing your graphics/audio devices from time to time or is it only the tv tuner you are losing? do you have the possibility to test the card in another pc, or did you use it in another pc before this one? have you tried different drivers for the card itself/reinstalling the drivers?


----------



## johnnyw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *punceh*
> 
> are you offset overclocking? if so check your load temps in prime and set your manual voltage to that point and see if that fixes it(just temp). maybe it is unstable when idle? did you undervolt PLL?
> what graphics driver are you on? i know my gtx570 crashes all the time on the newer(300+) drivers but it runs rock solid on the 295 one. i doubt this is the issue though, considering you are running fine on 4.5ghz.
> do you have the lucid virtu software installed(and enabled)?


Ye been using offset. Temps are not the issue as im getting like high 60:s to low 70:s in prime depeding on core and while gaming temps are like mid 50 and high 20:s at idle. You cant adjust cpu pll with Z77E-ITX so obviously havent made any changes to it.

GFX card is MSI GTX580 and drivers doesnt really seem to matter, i did try 296.10:s too but result was just same. Virtu is disabled.

Im just totally lost with this, must be strangest problem i even had with any hardware. It can work few days just fine and never had any problems in games or at stress tests, but then randomly after being at idle longer perioid after few days gfx card driver starts to crash and recover at every few secs, and only way to make it stop is to turn psu completely off for few mins, after that it works few days again without hiccup before same thing starts again..

Allready tried 2 different psu:s , updated bios to latest one and neither of those made any difference. I guess ill just need to settle for 4.5 as im totally out of ideas what could cause it.


----------



## BenchAndGames

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *punceh*
> 
> did you update the bios yet? the stock bios it came with had some problems with pci-e devices(gpu's not being detected), maybe this is the same problem?
> *f-stream is an asus utility though, i guess you will have more luck with peoples experiences in the ASUS thread. from what ive seen of it it tends to give problems(just like AXTU for asrock does). i would uninstall it and use realtemp for temperature readings :*)


Nop, The *F*atal1ty-Stream Tuning is a AsRock Fatal1ty motherboard utility.

For this I write in this thread.


----------



## punceh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnnyw*
> 
> Ye been using offset. Temps are not the issue as im getting like high 60:s to low 70:s in prime depeding on core and while gaming temps are like mid 50 and high 20:s at idle. You cant adjust cpu pll with Z77E-ITX so obviously havent made any changes to it.
> GFX card is MSI GTX580 and drivers doesnt really seem to matter, i did try 296.10:s too but result was just same. Virtu is disabled.
> Im just totally lost with this, must be strangest problem i even had with any hardware. It can work few days just fine and never had any problems in games or at stress tests, but then randomly after being at idle longer perioid after few days gfx card driver starts to crash and recover at every few secs, and only way to make it stop is to turn psu completely off for few mins, after that it works few days again without hiccup before same thing starts again..
> Allready tried 2 different psu:s , updated bios to latest one and neither of those made any difference. I guess ill just need to settle for 4.5 as im totally out of ideas what could cause it.


thats really odd :/ the fact that the problems only occur when your at 4.6ghz kind of makes you think it is a cpu related issue.. is your spread spectrum disabled? i doubt thats the issue but you can give it a shot. it cant be your psu because it crashes at idle and that wouldnt make sense(that it wouldnt happen on 4.5 either). i cant really help you :/ id guess your better off just running on 4.5








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BenchAndGames*
> 
> Nop, The *F*atal1ty-Stream Tuning is a AsRock Fatal1ty motherboard utility.
> For this I write in this thread.


oh my bad, but you are using it on you sig rig correct? either way i would stick with realtemp/cpu-z for temp/voltage readings


----------



## johnnyw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *punceh*
> 
> thats really odd :/ the fact that the problems only occur when your at 4.6ghz kind of makes you think it is a cpu related issue.. is your spread spectrum disabled? i doubt thats the issue but you can give it a shot. it cant be your psu because it crashes at idle and that wouldnt make sense(that it wouldnt happen on 4.5 either). i cant really help you :/ id guess your better off just running on 4.5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh my bad, but you are using it on you sig rig correct? either way i would stick with realtemp/cpu-z for temp/voltage readings


Ye spread spectrum is one of the first settings i always disable while starting overclock, my guess is that there is some weird bug in this particular cpu ( and its pci-e controller ) and this mobo that trigger some strange things after it havetn been stressed from ling time.

Its just really annoying when this chip runs 100% stable at 4.5Ghz with failrly low voltage ( 1.168v vcore & stock 1.058v VTT ) but then tried all the way up to 1.27v vcore & 1.150 for vtt and it didint made any difference to that problem with 4.6.

I think next thing will probably try is to use higher multi to see if its just some random hickup with that particular multiplier, have seen things like that in past so wouldnt be too suprised if that the case.


----------



## BenchAndGames

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *punceh*
> 
> thats really odd :/ the fact that the problems only occur when your at 4.6ghz kind of makes you think it is a cpu related issue.. is your spread spectrum disabled? i doubt thats the issue but you can give it a shot. it cant be your psu because it crashes at idle and that wouldnt make sense(that it wouldnt happen on 4.5 either). i cant really help you :/ id guess your better off just running on 4.5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *oh my bad, but you are using it on you sig rig correct? either way i would stick with realtemp/cpu-z for temp/voltage readings :*)


No, my signature dont update.

I am using a AsRock Fatal1ty Z77 Professional.

Yes, I am also using the same programs as you, just yesterday I also tested the F-Stream, and I saw that had these problems.

Thanks and regards


----------



## aar0nsky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnnyw*
> 
> Ye been using offset. Temps are not the issue as im getting like high 60:s to low 70:s in prime depeding on core and while gaming temps are like mid 50 and high 20:s at idle. You cant adjust cpu pll with Z77E-ITX so obviously havent made any changes to it.
> GFX card is MSI GTX580 and drivers doesnt really seem to matter, i did try 296.10:s too but result was just same. Virtu is disabled.
> Im just totally lost with this, must be strangest problem i even had with any hardware. It can work few days just fine and never had any problems in games or at stress tests, but then randomly after being at idle longer perioid after few days gfx card driver starts to crash and recover at every few secs, and only way to make it stop is to turn psu completely off for few mins, after that it works few days again without hiccup before same thing starts again..
> Allready tried 2 different psu:s , updated bios to latest one and neither of those made any difference. I guess ill just need to settle for 4.5 as im totally out of ideas what could cause it.


I would look into IGPU and is your gfx card overclocked?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BenchAndGames*
> 
> No, my signature dont update.
> I am using a AsRock Fatal1ty Z77 Professional.
> Yes, I am also using the same programs as you, just yesterday I also tested the F-Stream, and I saw that had these problems.
> Thanks and regards


To your previous post about your issue, I would say use a different monitoring program and if that works then it is program related.


----------



## Trelga

Can you tri sli three 670s on the extreme6?


----------



## Erakith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Trelga*
> 
> Can you tri sli three 670s on the extreme6?


No.

nVidia GPU's won't run in x4 slots, so, no, only dual.


----------



## BenchAndGames

*aar0nsky*

Yes, that is, all programs work perfectly, only with F-Stream has BSOD at 3 seconds.


----------



## kgtuning

@ Benchandgames... I see you are using a corsair SSD. are you running those two ssd in raid 0? if so, did you have any issues setting up the array?


----------



## TziMmys

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *punceh*
> 
> are you also losing your graphics/audio devices from time to time or is it only the tv tuner you are losing? do you have the possibility to test the card in another pc, or did you use it in another pc before this one? have you tried different drivers for the card itself/reinstalling the drivers?


It is only the tv tuner that gets lost. There seems to be something wrong with the mobo and the specific card. The tuner works fine at my sisters pc. I dont believe that it is drivers issue, I am using the latest there are... Is there a possibility that the motherboard cant handle 3 pcie cards together with the 2500k? And something else. Sometimes I saw something like pci to pci bridge installed. Do you think it has something to do? Thank you...


----------



## Erakith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TziMmys*
> 
> It is only the tv tuner that gets lost. There seems to be something wrong with the mobo and the specific card. The tuner works fine at my sisters pc. I dont believe that it is drivers issue, I am using the latest there are... Is there a possibility that the motherboard cant handle 3 pcie cards together with the 2500k? And something else. Sometimes I saw something like pci to pci bridge installed. Do you think it has something to do? Thank you...


Pretty sure you need Ivy Bridge to handle the third PCI-E 3.0 slot.

If you're using a PCI-E 2.0 or X1 slot you shouldn't be having the issues though.


----------



## BenchAndGames

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kgtuning*
> 
> @ Benchandgames... I see you are using a corsair SSD. are you running those two ssd in raid 0? if so, did you have any issues setting up the array?


I'm not using RAID, because the GSkill SSD is SATA 3.0 GB/s, and the Corsair SSD is SATA 6.0 GB/s.


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BenchAndGames*
> 
> I'm not using RAID, because the GSkill SSD is SATA 3.0 GB/s, and the Corsair SSD is SATA 6.0 GB/s.


ahhh, ok I was just curious. I have the corsair 60 and 90gb and had a nothing but pains trying to set up raid 0 so thats why I was wondering. never got it to go raid 0 but this is my first build so I'm still learning.


----------



## Despair

Hey i was referred to this thread because you guys might be able to help me with a problem of mine... My problem is my motherboard isn't fully responding to BIOS settings. Earlier i was trying to overclock and I set my Vcore to 1.85, 1.95, and both times my vcore never went over 1.76.. And when i went to turn Speed Step off, my CPU was still throttling down during idle.. Some commands go through and some don't. The multiplier goes through, as does other misc settings that i've used before. What's going on here? Anybody able to help me with this?


----------



## Erakith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Despair*
> 
> Hey i was referred to this thread because you guys might be able to help me with a problem of mine... My problem is my motherboard isn't fully responding to BIOS settings. Earlier i was trying to overclock and I set my Vcore to 1.85, 1.95, and both times my vcore never went over 1.76.. And when i went to turn Speed Step off, my CPU was still throttling down during idle.. Some commands go through and some don't. The multiplier goes through, as does other misc settings that i've used before. What's going on here? Anybody able to help me with this?


If you're disabling Speed Step, disable C1E halt states in Advanced CPU settings too.

If your VCore is reporting lower, it is possible that it's VDroop causing your off-readings. Try changing your LLC up a notch. Does it change?

Hope this helps, report back.


----------



## johnnyw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aar0nsky*
> 
> I would look into IGPU and is your gfx card overclocked?


IGPU has been disabled so its not that, and gfx card is at stock clocks.


----------



## Despair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erakith*
> 
> If you're disabling Speed Step, disable C1E halt states in Advanced CPU settings too.
> If your VCore is reporting lower, it is possible that it's VDroop causing your off-readings. Try changing your LLC up a notch. Does it change?
> Hope this helps, report back.


I've dried LLC on level 1, 2, and 3. No changes.


----------



## TziMmys

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erakith*
> 
> Pretty sure you need Ivy Bridge to handle the third PCI-E 3.0 slot.
> If you're using a PCI-E 2.0 or X1 slot you shouldn't be having the issues though.


I use only one gpu and the other two pcie cards (audio and tuner) are at the x1 slots.... Meanwhile, I have write 3 times until now at Asrock support and they did not answer me yet!!!


----------



## mastabog

Hi,

Sorry if this has been posted but 139 pages to read is scary.

I just bought the Z77 Extreme6 with a 3700K and 4x8GB = 32GB of Geil Evo Corsa 2400 MHz CL 11-12-12-3, the one here: http://www.geil.com.tw/products/showSpec/id/328

Nothing is overlocked. The problem is that I gets lots of crashes, freezes etc when using the rated 2400 MHz. I have to manually select the XMP profile 1, otherwise Auto sees it as 1333 MHz CL9. When selecting XMP, it correctly sees 2400MHz, 1.65v and CL 11-12-12-30.

Memtest86+ fails quite quickly, see here: http://www.dropbox.com/s/qpc21ma8woyh5hw/20120731_065600.jpg (note the test is only 42% complete)

Prime 95 with large FFTs fails instantly in less than 1 second.

Reading around, there seems to be problems with the Extreme6 and larger memory kits. Anandtech complains too in their review here: http://www.anandtech.com/show/6089/asrock-z77-extreme6-review-legacy-bites-back

_Neither BIOS was entirely happy with my memory choice - my kit for Ivy Bridge reviews is a G.Skill 16GB DDR3-2400 9-11-11 kit (F3-19200CL9Q-16GBZMD), which works in most Z77 motherboards without an issue. With a few motherboards, I have to raise VTT from automatic to 1.3 volts. I had to do that with the Z77 Extreme6, but even then the system would fail to boot or BSOD every now and again. All the testing was complete at XMP for this kit, albeit in batches when it was working.
Read more at http://www.anandtech.com/show/6089/asrock-z77-extreme6-review-legacy-bites-back/2#FiHX5K1XOSuv2OFB.99
_

Other people using 32Gb but G.Skill 2400MHz have very similar issues. It seems the mobo doesn't set correct timings: http://www.gskill.us/forum/showthread.php?t=10786

Several people in that thread reported this issue. In there, a G.Skill rep stated that ASRock Z77 Extreme series has issues with larger modules: http://www.gskill.us/forum/showpost.php?p=59420&postcount=12

A reply from ASRock said "_Some memory requires more detail setting for the memory. Example : tWR, tFRC, tRRD, tWTR, tRTP etc.. Please contact G skill for detail setting about this particular memory._

I'm quite taken aback since nothing is overclocked. Should just work ... it was 2012 last time I checked. I would have thought companies got it right by now. I don't want to say I'm sorry for switching away from ASUS but I so hate the hassle.

Anyone know of a fix for this issue? A particular set of timings I should use or try? Obviously ASRock gets those wrong.

Cheers

p.s. at 1333 MHz, things look fine ... but I sure as hell won't accept that given the premium I paid for 2400 MHz (I actually need it).

p.p.s. I forgot to mention, I have tested bios version 1.90 (latest) and 1.70, 1.60 and 1.50


----------



## punceh

did you bump your VTT at all? you might have not "overclocked" anything, but by running 2400mhz ram on an IMC that is rated for 1600mhz. looking from the other links you posted it seems to be some issue with the board though and your better off taking it back buying something else that has been tested to work with alot of memory and high speeds.


----------



## mastabog

@punceh: Thanks for the tips. I did bump the VTT to 1.065 from 0.975 (can't remember exactly, I used the next value up from the default). Same problem. Any other tips?

*EDIT*: I'm now testing one stick at a time and *surprise*: with only one stick in slot B2 it seems to work. Prime95 has been happily munching for the past 20 minutes. I'll test the other 3 slots with this stick to see if it's the mobo and then the other 3 sticks individually. If the sticks are all fine individually then I guess it's the mobo ... or could there be a fix in BIOS?


----------



## Erakith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mastabog*
> 
> @punceh: Thanks for the tips. I did bump the VTT to 1.065 from 0.975 (can't remember exactly, I used the next value up from the default). Same problem. Any other tips?
> *EDIT*: I'm now testing one stick at a time and *surprise*: with only one stick in slot B2 it seems to work. Prime95 has been happily munching for the past 20 minutes. I'll test the other 3 slots with this stick to see if it's the mobo and then the other 3 sticks individually. If the sticks are all fine individually then I guess it's the mobo ... or could there be a fix in BIOS?


my Extreme6 hates 2400mhz too. I've a kit of Samsung 30nm RAM that I'm currently testing and no matter how much I throw at it it won't boot at 2400mhz, at all. Even with max CL. Nothing. I know this kit is capable of these speeds, so I also blame the board.


----------



## taotree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BenchAndGames*
> 
> No, my signature dont update.
> I am using a AsRock Fatal1ty Z77 Professional.
> Yes, I am also using the same programs as you, just yesterday I also tested the F-Stream, and I saw that had these problems.
> Thanks and regards


I'm using that same board and I can run F-Stream without errors. Does the same thing happen if you run at stock speed?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erakith*
> 
> Samsung's 30nm RAM is insanely good. I just got a set in, it's 1.35v at stock but if you put it to 1.5v you can run it at CL 8 (or lower) quite easily. Or failing that, you can overclock the hell outta it.


Does that same kind of thing come in an 8 GB stick?


----------



## punceh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mastabog*
> 
> @punceh: Thanks for the tips. I did bump the VTT to 1.065 from 0.975 (can't remember exactly, I used the next value up from the default). Same problem. Any other tips?
> *EDIT*: I'm now testing one stick at a time and *surprise*: with only one stick in slot B2 it seems to work. Prime95 has been happily munching for the past 20 minutes. I'll test the other 3 slots with this stick to see if it's the mobo and then the other 3 sticks individually. If the sticks are all fine individually then I guess it's the mobo ... or could there be a fix in BIOS?


VTT should run default at above 1V and it should increase with steps of about 0,01V. you probably upped VCCSA?
either way maybe it is the board though im just trying to help


----------



## Erakith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *taotree*
> 
> Does that same kind of thing come in an 8 GB stick?


Max at 4GB at the moment I'm afraid









For the record, I run mine at 1.5v, 7-7-7-21-1 @ 1600mhz
OR 2133 @ 9-10-9-24-2 @1.55v.


----------



## aar0nsky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mastabog*
> 
> @punceh: Thanks for the tips. I did bump the VTT to 1.065 from 0.975 (can't remember exactly, I used the next value up from the default). Same problem. Any other tips?
> *EDIT*: I'm now testing one stick at a time and *surprise*: with only one stick in slot B2 it seems to work. Prime95 has been happily munching for the past 20 minutes. I'll test the other 3 slots with this stick to see if it's the mobo and then the other 3 sticks individually. If the sticks are all fine individually then I guess it's the mobo ... or could there be a fix in BIOS?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erakith*
> 
> my Extreme6 hates 2400mhz too. I've a kit of Samsung 30nm RAM that I'm currently testing and no matter how much I throw at it it won't boot at 2400mhz, at all. Even with max CL. Nothing. I know this kit is capable of these speeds, so I also blame the board.


If they say it needs different timings: I would use AIDA64 and check what the correct timings need to be for that speed. If that does not work I would buy a new motherboard. If you need help with how to check the proper timings with AIDA64 let me know. I do not know any other way to get every little detailed ram timing setting(the correct one) except with AIDA64/Everest. It gets these settings from the RAM. I have done this with any RAM I have ever used just to double check the motherboard(overclocked or not). (It also gets the XMP settings timings')

Also you said you are not overclocking but XMP technically is overclocking. The ram is *rated* at 1600 but _should_ run at 2400.

Also with blaming the board, yes the motherboard may not be setting the timings correctly or it hates alot of RAM. I would look into the timings before ditching the board.

For AIDA64 go to Motherboard -> RAM(or SPD I cannot remember)
I can take a screenshot when I get home.
*Please note it shows more detailed settings than CPU-Z or other programs that just show the basic timings.*


----------



## Erakith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aar0nsky*
> 
> If they say it needs different timings: I would use AIDA64 and check what the correct timings need to be for that speed. If that does not work I would buy a new motherboard. If you need help with how to check the proper timings with AIDA64 let me know. I do not know any other way to get every little detailed ram timing setting(the correct one) except with AIDA64/Everest. It gets these settings from the RAM. I have done this with any RAM I have ever used just to double check the motherboard(overclocked or not). (It also gets the XMP settings timings')
> Also you said you are not overclocking but XMP technically is overclocking. The ram is *rated* at 1600 but _should_ run at 2400.
> Also with blaming the board, yes the motherboard may not be setting the timings correctly or it hates alot of RAM. I would look into the timings before ditching the board.
> For AIDA64 go to Motherboard -> RAM(or SPD I cannot remember)
> I can take a screenshot when I get home.
> *Please note it shows more detailed settings than CPU-Z or other programs that just show the basic timings.*


I've done that man, this is me we're talkin' about here.

The board won't even boot at 15-15-15-35-2 @ 2400mhz; it just refuses.


----------



## mastabog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aar0nsky*
> 
> If they say it needs different timings: I would use AIDA64 and check what the correct timings need to be for that speed. If that does not work I would buy a new motherboard. If you need help with how to check the proper timings with AIDA64 let me know. I do not know any other way to get every little detailed ram timing setting(the correct one) except with AIDA64/Everest. It gets these settings from the RAM. I have done this with any RAM I have ever used just to double check the motherboard(overclocked or not). (It also gets the XMP settings timings')
> Also you said you are not overclocking but XMP technically is overclocking. The ram is *rated* at 1600 but _should_ run at 2400.
> Also with blaming the board, yes the motherboard may not be setting the timings correctly or it hates alot of RAM. I would look into the timings before ditching the board.
> For AIDA64 go to Motherboard -> RAM(or SPD I cannot remember)
> I can take a screenshot when I get home.
> *Please note it shows more detailed settings than CPU-Z or other programs that just show the basic timings.*


I've done all that too, and I was using AIDA in the same way.

I checked all sticks individually. They all work *FINE* at 2400 MHz! Also, putting two of them in slots A2 and B2 (so 2nd bank) also works *FINE* at 2400 MHz. Putting two sticks in slots A1 and B1 (so 1st bank) is where it *craps* out. Prime95 fails in a second, memtest86+ gives errors and lots of apps crash.

This beta BIOS M1.90A that GEIL gave me seems better than 1.90 or lower. It automatically applies 1.665v DRAM voltage and 1.141v VTT when selecting XMP profile 1 (2400 MHz). I put some screenshots here.

Extreme6 BIOS M1.90A - 2200 MHz at CL 10-11-11-28 - stable!

   

Extreme6 BIOS M1.90A - 2400 MHz at CL 11-12-12-30 - craps out, apps crash.

   

AIDA SPD/XMP:



If you pay attention in the last shots at the RTL and IO-L values, you will notice that Channel A is detected as lower timings than Channel B -- 45 vs 46. Also, for the 2400 MHz shots, you will see that the first dimm in channel B is at timing 4 vs all others at 3. I tried to manually set them all on RTl=46 and IO-L=4 but then it won't post at all ...

It kind of looks as if this motherboard is not working well with 2400 MHz memory. Makes me wonder why they advertise up to 2800 MHz.

*EDIT:* Can anyone with some past experience comment on whether this sort of issue can be fixed with a better BIOS or is it a hardware problem? I would be willing to work with 2200 MHz temporarily until ASRock issues a BIOS that fixes this problem but not if it's a hardware problem. I paid a fat premium to get 2400 MHz.

Cheers

P.S. I also tried increasing timings .. it doesn't even post. Craps out and automatically reverts to DDR3 1333.


----------



## Despair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erakith*
> 
> I've done that man, this is me we're talkin' about here.
> The board won't even boot at 15-15-15-35-2 @ 2400mhz; it just refuses.


Did you see my post? Anything else you can think of?


----------



## Erakith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Despair*
> 
> Did you see my post? Anything else you can think of?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Despair*
> 
> I've dried LLC on level 1, 2, and 3. No changes.


Sorry, must have missed it. My b.

Uhm, honestly that's kinda strange. What CPU are you using?
You have Spread Spectrum, SpeedStep, C1E, C3, C6 disabled?

If it's still doing it and LLC levels aren't helping the vdroop, I'd say clear your CMOS, update your BIOS (through the BIOS itself or DOS, NEVER through Windows) and give it another shot.
If you're still having issues, I'd contact ASRock and inquire with them.


----------



## aar0nsky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erakith*
> 
> I've done that man, this is me we're talkin' about here.
> The board won't even boot at 15-15-15-35-2 @ 2400mhz; it just refuses.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mastabog*
> 
> I've done all that too, and I was using AIDA in the same way.
> I checked all sticks individually. They all work *FINE* at 2400 MHz! Also, putting two of them in slots A2 and B2 (so 2nd bank) also works *FINE* at 2400 MHz. Putting two sticks in slots A1 and B1 (so 1st bank) is where it *craps* out. Prime95 fails in a second, memtest86+ gives errors and lots of apps crash.
> This beta BIOS M1.90A that GEIL gave me seems better than 1.90 or lower. It automatically applies 1.665v DRAM voltage and 1.141v VTT when selecting XMP profile 1 (2400 MHz). I put some screenshots here.
> Extreme6 BIOS M1.90A - 2200 MHz at CL 10-11-11-28 - stable!
> 
> Extreme6 BIOS M1.90A - 2400 MHz at CL 11-12-12-30 - craps out, apps crash.
> 
> AIDA SPD/XMP:
> 
> If you pay attention in the last shots at the RTL and IO-L values, you will notice that Channel A is detected as lower timings than Channel B -- 45 vs 46. Also, for the 2400 MHz shots, you will see that the first dimm in channel B is at timing 4 vs all others at 3. I tried to manually set them all on RTl=46 and IO-L=4 but then it won't post at all ...
> It kind of looks as if this motherboard is not working well with 2400 MHz memory. Makes me wonder why they advertise up to 2800 MHz.
> *EDIT:* Can anyone with some past experience comment on whether this sort of issue can be fixed with a better BIOS or is it a hardware problem? I would be willing to work with 2200 MHz temporarily until ASRock issues a BIOS that fixes this problem but not if it's a hardware problem. I paid a fat premium to get 2400 MHz.
> Cheers
> P.S. I also tried increasing timings .. it doesn't even post. Craps out and automatically reverts to DDR3 1333.


My bad. Just trying to help you guys out. I think its weird that they would advertise that but some manufacturers get one brand and model of RAM to run at that speed and will advertise it to be that speed.

The only thing I have done with my RAM on my extreme 4 is I had my 1600mhz ram running @ 1800. In reality the ram I have is 1333mhz but its 1600mhz xmp. So technically speaking it was 1333mhz -> 1800 overclock


----------



## Erakith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aar0nsky*
> 
> My bad. Just trying to help you guys out. I think its weird that they would advertise that but some manufacturers get one brand and model of RAM to run at that speed and will advertise it to be that speed.
> The only thing I have done with my RAM on my extreme 4 is I had my 1600mhz ram running @ 1800. In reality the ram I have is 1333mhz but its 1600mhz xmp. So technically speaking it was 1333mhz -> 1800 overclock


Got the RAM to boot and be stable @ 2400mhz.. I just put the RAM in slot 2 and 4 instead of 1 and 3.

Weird huh?


----------



## Gomi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erakith*
> 
> Got the RAM to boot and be stable @ 2400mhz.. I just put the RAM in slot 2 and 4 instead of 1 and 3.
> Weird huh?


Voltage and timings ?


----------



## Erakith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gomi*
> 
> Voltage and timings ?


11-12-11-28-2 @ 1.55v

Edit: Pic!



EDIT2: This is Samsung 30nm RAM, not the Mushkin in my sig rig. That RAM is an extremely disappointing overclocker. This.. is not.

EDIT3: Gunna try and tighten the timings some more.. pics will follow if it can handle it.

EDIT4:
10-12-11-28-2 .. Dropping second value below 12 results in a huge spazz attack.


----------



## Gomi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erakith*
> 
> 11-12-11-28-2 @ 1.55v
> Edit: Pic!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT2: This is Samsung 30nm RAM, not the Mushkin in my sig rig. That RAM is an extremely disappointing overclocker. This.. is not.
> EDIT3: Gunna try and tighten the timings some more.. pics will follow if it can handle it.


Keep us updated - I am trying to twist every drop of awesomeness out of this system atm. Happy about my 1833 8-8-8-24-1 @ 1.45V, but would love to see what you can do









(I had the same problem - Same memory - Its hitting a brick wall at 2133 though *Sigh face*.)


----------



## Erakith

So we're at 2400mhz @ 10-12-11-28-2 (pic in last post).. I want MOOOOOAAAAAR.. Gotta cook dinner, will work on it later.

Edit:
2400 @ 10-12-11-24-2 @1.6v.
1.65v doesn't help at all. Can't boot at 2600mhz even with SUPER lax timings. Doesn't like it. Apparently this is a limitation of the i5 Ivy's though. Should probably test on a 3770k.



Validation linkydink
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2459005


----------



## Gomi

Its safe to put them under 1.6V ? I thought (And read) that 1.5V was the recommended amount and I never seen anyone run it above 1.55 - Just asking


----------



## Erakith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gomi*
> 
> Its safe to put them under 1.6V ? I thought (And read) that 1.5V was the recommended amount and I never seen anyone run it above 1.55 - Just asking


You can run it at any voltage you want, really. It's designed for 1.35v and 1.5v but that doesn't mean you CAN'T run it above. I've seen people running these kits at 1.65v 24/7 without any issues. I personally wouldn't go above 1.6v for this kit, though.

I may end up putting it back to 11-12-11-28 (@1.55), as the gains are rather minimal. I just wanted to see if I can do it. Gunna bench it a bit, finish the review, then lay off it.


----------



## Gomi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erakith*
> 
> You can run it at any voltage you want, really. It's designed for 1.35v and 1.5v but that doesn't mean you CAN'T run it above. I've seen people running these kits at 1.65v 24/7 without any issues. I personally wouldn't go above 1.6v for this kit, though.
> I may end up putting it back to 11-12-11-28 (@1.55), as the gains are rather minimal. I just wanted to see if I can do it. Gunna bench it a bit, finish the review, then lay off it.


Thanks mate! Appreciate it









+Rep and please keep us updated!


----------



## kgtuning

my Gskill is running 1.65 volts... Erakith, what did I say before? oh yeah, "whats the worst that could happen? we cook something?" lmao.


----------



## tw33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kgtuning*
> 
> my Gskill is running 1.65 volts... Erakith, what did I say before? oh yeah, "whats the worst that could happen? we cook something?" lmao.


My G.Skill also runs @ 1.65v


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tw33k*
> 
> My G.Skill also runs @ 1.65v


yeah timings are 10-11-10-28. oc to 2133

by the way it ripjaws X series 4 by 4gb 1866


----------



## BenchAndGames

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kgtuning*
> 
> yeah timings are 10-11-10-28. oc to 2133
> by the way it ripjaws X series 4 by 4gb 1866


What GSkill ?? The Sniper model default 1866 MHz ??


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BenchAndGames*
> 
> What GSkill ?? The Sniper model default 1866 MHz ??


G.SKILL Ripjaws X Series 16GB (4 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1866 (PC3 14900) Desktop Memory Model F3-14900CL9Q-16GBXL


----------



## BenchAndGames

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kgtuning*
> 
> G.SKILL Ripjaws X Series 16GB (4 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1866 (PC3 14900) Desktop Memory Model F3-14900CL9Q-16GBXL


Ok, thank you !


----------



## aar0nsky

Yeah my corsair dominator kits also run at 1.65.


----------



## Gomi

Yah, but those sticks are rated at 1.65 - Only vented my worries as the Samsung sticks are rated at 1.50









Will continue my own Memory-OC adventures tonight - Again, thanks for the pictures and timings, gives me some clue where I can begin


----------



## mastabog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erakith*
> 
> Got the RAM to boot and be stable @ 2400mhz.. I just put the RAM in slot 2 and 4 instead of 1 and 3.
> Weird huh?


That's what I explained in my previous (the one with screenshots). I have 4 sticks so this trick doesn't help me...

I'm giving up on ASRock. It's going back. The bios also has issues, e.g. going to 1.90 from 1.70 raised my temps by almost 10C. I've just ordered the Gigabyte Z77X-UD3H and the Asus Maximus V Gene. Both these boards are confirmed to work fine with 2400 RAM. They also use proper digital PWM ... unlike ASRock. I can post here with my results.

Cheers


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gomi*
> 
> Yah, but those sticks are rated at 1.65 - Only vented my worries as the Samsung sticks are rated at 1.50
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will continue my own Memory-OC adventures tonight - Again, thanks for the pictures and timings, gives me some clue where I can begin


The ripjaws x are rated 1.5volts and I run them at 1.65 volts.


----------



## Erakith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gomi*
> 
> Yah, but those sticks are rated at 1.65 - Only vented my worries as the Samsung sticks are rated at 1.50
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will continue my own Memory-OC adventures tonight - Again, thanks for the pictures and timings, gives me some clue where I can begin


You're welcome again 
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mastabog*
> 
> That's what I explained in my previous (the one with screenshots). I have 4 sticks so this trick doesn't help me...
> I'm giving up on ASRock. It's going back. The bios also has issues, e.g. going to 1.90 from 1.70 raised my temps by almost 10C. I've just ordered the Gigabyte Z77X-UD3H and the Asus Maximus V Gene. Both these boards are confirmed to work fine with 2400 RAM. They also use proper digital PWM ... unlike ASRock. I can post here with my results.
> Cheers


the 1.80 to 1.90 on the e6 raised my temps by a similar amount too, I commented on release day.

I still have hope, it's a great board on the whole. These issues can be worked out with a decent BIOS update.


----------



## punceh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erakith*
> 
> You're welcome again
> the 1.80 to 1.90 on the e6 raised my temps by a similar amount too, I commented on release day.
> I still have hope, it's a great board on the whole. These issues can be worked out with a decent BIOS update.


its hard to check if they actually changed the temperature or if the sensors have just been calibrated better or they are getting read better ^^ i somehow find it hard to believe that the same chip on the same voltages/speeds suddenly has a massive jump in temperature.


----------



## Erakith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *punceh*
> 
> its hard to check if they actually changed the temperature or if the sensors have just been calibrated better or they are getting read better ^^ i somehow find it hard to believe that the same chip on the same voltages/speeds suddenly has a massive jump in temperature.


Well the sensors are in the CPU, not the motherboard?


----------



## punceh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erakith*
> 
> Well the sensors are in the CPU, not the motherboard?


arent they being read(and "controlled") by the motherboard? im just guessing here really


----------



## HuwSharpe

It actually looks like the Thermalright HR-02 might fit the Asrock Z77 ITX due to the mounting origination, anyone confirm or deny?


----------



## Blast

When I try to enter sleep mode on the Extreme6, I get a 03 or a D3 on the debug lcd. Any fixes for this? Running at latest bios (1.9?). Specs are in sig.


----------



## cosmos5

I want to buy a motherboard (instead P5Q) or ASRock Z77 Extreme4 (- Extreme9-).

I need to collect memories 24-32 GB. Will the memory of the following models:
- Kingston 16384MB DDR3 1600MHz HyperX Blu (KHX1600C10D3B1K2/16G);
- Kingston DDR3-1600 8192MB PC3-12800 HyperX (KHX1600C10D3B1/8G);
- Kingston 8192MB DDR3 1600MHz (KVR16N11 / 8);
- Kingston DDR3-1333 8192MB PC3-10600 (KVR1333D3N9/8G);
- Crucial Rendition 8192MB DDR3 1333MHz (RM102464BA1339);
- Goodram DDR3-1333 8192MB PC3-10600 (GR1333D364L9/8G);
- Team Elite DDR3-1333 8192MB PC-10666 (TED38192M1333HC9);
- Team DDR3-1600 32768MB PC3-12800 (Kit of 4x8192) Xtreem Vulcan (TXD332G1600HC9QC-V_TLD332G1600HC9QC01);
-Samsung DDR3-1333 8192MB PC3-10600 (M378B1G73BH0-CH9)?
--OR--

Will the memory:
Geil Veloce 2x8GB DDR3 1600Mhz (GEV316GB1600C10DC),
GeIL EVO CORSA 2x8GB DDR3-1600 9-9-9-28 (GOC316GB1600C9DC),
Geil Evo Two 2x8GB DDR3 1600Mhz (GET316GB1600C10DC),
GeIL EVO Two 2x8GB DDR3-1600 9 -9-9-28 (GET316GB1600C9DC),
with the motherboard ASRock Z77 Extreme4 (- Extreme9-)

I would be grateful for any response, Valery Sylow


----------



## cosmos5

I want to buy a motherboard P8Z77-V LE or P8Z77-V LK (instead P5Q) or ASRock Z77 Extreme4 (- Extreme9-).

I need to collect memories 24-32 GB. Will the memory of the following models:
- Kingston 16384MB DDR3 1600MHz HyperX Blu (KHX1600C10D3B1K2/16G);
- Kingston DDR3-1600 8192MB PC3-12800 HyperX (KHX1600C10D3B1/8G);
- Kingston 8192MB DDR3 1600MHz (KVR16N11 / 8);
- Kingston DDR3-1333 8192MB PC3-10600 (KVR1333D3N9/8G);
- Crucial Rendition 8192MB DDR3 1333MHz (RM102464BA1339);
- Goodram DDR3-1333 8192MB PC3-10600 (GR1333D364L9/8G);
- Team Elite DDR3-1333 8192MB PC-10666 (TED38192M1333HC9);
- Team DDR3-1600 32768MB PC3-12800 (Kit of 4x8192) Xtreem Vulcan (TXD332G1600HC9QC-V_TLD332G1600HC9QC01);
-Samsung DDR3-1333 8192MB PC3-10600 (M378B1G73BH0-CH9)?
--OR--

Will the memory:
Geil Veloce 2x8GB DDR3 1600Mhz (GEV316GB1600C10DC),
GeIL EVO CORSA 2x8GB DDR3-1600 9-9-9-28 (GOC316GB1600C9DC),
Geil Evo Two 2x8GB DDR3 1600Mhz (GET316GB1600C10DC),
GeIL EVO Two 2x8GB DDR3-1600 9 -9-9-28 (GET316GB1600C9DC),
with the motherboard ASRock Z77 Extreme4 (- Extreme9-)

I would be grateful for any response, Valery Sylow


----------



## Erakith

Posting the same thing twice doesn't increase your chances of getting a reply.
In fact, I'm now less inclined to help you.

First, I don't understand your question completely. Are you asking about compatibility?
If you are..
Second, look on the manufacturers website for compatibility.


----------



## Kitarist

Yep it should be on their website


----------



## LostZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blast*
> 
> When I try to enter sleep mode on the Extreme6, I get a 03 or a D3 on the debug lcd. Any fixes for this? Running at latest bios (1.9?). Specs are in sig.


Does the computer still go to sleep? I'm using the same mobo and I get the 03 code to when it's first initializing sleep, once it's sleeping codes goes away and everything's good. Does your's constantly show the code and/or not goto sleep?


----------



## Blast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostZombie*
> 
> Does the computer still go to sleep? I'm using the same mobo and I get the 03 code to when it's first initializing sleep, once it's sleeping codes goes away and everything's good. Does your's constantly show the code and/or not goto sleep?


Yeah. Either it hangs up or it is the longest sleep cycle known to man XD


----------



## LostZombie

Ok, I'm not sure about asrock boards but I know on gigabyte ones your system has to be 100% stable for sleep to work. Again not sure if asrock is the same, have you stress tested? Is it stable?


----------



## Erakith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blast*
> 
> Yeah. Either it hangs up or it is the longest sleep cycle known to man XD


If C3 and C6 are disabled, or if power saving mode is disabled, your computer will have issues sleeping / resuming sleep. If you're overclocking, it's likely at least one of those settings is disabled (I disable all three)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostZombie*
> 
> Ok, I'm not sure about asrock boards but I know on gigabyte ones your system has to be 100% stable for sleep to work. Again not sure if asrock is the same, have you stress tested? Is it stable?


.. Wat.


----------



## Blast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erakith*
> 
> If C3 and C6 are disabled, or if power saving mode is disabled, your computer will have issues sleeping / resuming sleep. If you're overclocking, it's likely at least one of those settings is disabled (I disable all three)


I have C3 and C6 enabled (and no idea where power saving mode is - are you talking in windows or bios? If bios, what heading?)

I do plan on overclocking, so will that effect my ability later on to go into sleep mode - or is the disabling of C3 and C6 optional?


----------



## Erakith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blast*
> 
> I have C3 and C6 enabled (and no idea where power saving mode is - are you talking in windows or bios? If bios, what heading?)
> I do plan on overclocking, so will that effect my ability later on to go into sleep mode - or is the disabling of C3 and C6 optional?


C3 and C6 are C-States that can affect the stability of an overclock. You can leave them enabled if you want, but you MAY experience stability issues. But yes, disabling them will pretty much hinder your ability to sleep. If you're using an SSD, it won't matter anyway, 'cause cold boot times and sleep resumes are at roughly similar speeds when using solid state.

Power saving mode is on the "OC Tweaker" BIOS page, should be right in front of you when you get there.


----------



## Blast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erakith*
> 
> C3 and C6 are C-States that can affect the stability of an overclock. You can leave them enabled if you want, but you MAY experience stability issues. But yes, disabling them will pretty much hinder your ability to sleep. If you're using an SSD, it won't matter anyway, 'cause cold boot times and sleep resumes are at roughly similar speeds when using solid state.
> Power saving mode is on the "OC Tweaker" BIOS page, should be right in front of you when you get there.


I don't see anything that suggests any power saving features. Is what you are referring to Intel Speed-stepping?


----------



## Erakith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blast*
> 
> I don't see anything that suggests any power saving features. Is what you are referring to Intel Speed-stepping?


No
It's called "Power Saving Mode"

It should be just before where you change the CPU multiplier and voltages.


----------



## Blast

Believe it or not, I don't have that option that I can see.

http://i50.tinypic.com/125rfa8.jpg
http://i46.tinypic.com/2hztgyc.jpg


----------



## Erakith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blast*
> 
> Believe it or not, I don't have that option that I can see.
> http://i50.tinypic.com/125rfa8.jpg
> http://i46.tinypic.com/2hztgyc.jpg


\

What the.. Uno momento.

EDIT:

It's just below the RAM Area. Pic: http://www.thinkcomputers.org/reviews/asrock_z77_extreme6/efi3.jpg + yes, that's my BIOS.


----------



## Blast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erakith*
> 
> \
> What the.. Uno momento.
> EDIT:
> It's just below the RAM Area. Pic: http://www.thinkcomputers.org/reviews/asrock_z77_extreme6/efi3.jpg + yes, that's my BIOS.


Haha, yeah. It isn't there. Is it an option that becomes available under the circumstances of another option? (Ex: Option X must be enabled to get to Option Y)


----------



## Erakith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blast*
> 
> Haha, yeah. It isn't there. Is it an option that becomes available under the circumstances of another option? (Ex: Option X must be enabled to get to Option Y)


Extremely likely it's changing from "auto" to offset/fixed voltage methods when overclocking. Hmm strange. Sorry I wasn't of help, I'll look into it further.


----------



## tw33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blast*
> 
> Believe it or not, I don't have that option that I can see.
> http://i50.tinypic.com/125rfa8.jpg
> http://i46.tinypic.com/2hztgyc.jpg


It should be under 'Advanced' then "CPU Configuration' or something similar Scratch that. I didn't read properly.


----------



## Scorched912

Add me please?


----------



## Blast

@Erakith

Are you on bios version 1.9? Perhaps that Power Saving Mode is a feature that was removed in a more current version of the bios?


----------



## Erakith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blast*
> 
> @Erakith
> Are you on bios version 1.9? Perhaps that Power Saving Mode is a feature that was removed in a more current version of the bios?


Yeah I'm on 1.9


----------



## Blast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erakith*
> 
> Yeah I'm on 1.9


Dang, I was hoping xD

I reset my CMOS (removed battery) and it didn't bring the option back. I'm going to see if I can rollback to an older bios and re-update [I'm hoping maybe it was a faulty bios installation].

Update: Changing the UEFI/BIOS version didn't reveal the option.


----------



## Erakith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blast*
> 
> Dang, I was hoping xD
> I reset my CMOS (removed battery) and it didn't bring the option back. I'm going to see if I can rollback to an older bios and re-update [I'm hoping maybe it was a faulty bios installation].
> Update: Changing the UEFI/BIOS version didn't reveal the option.


Mayhaps it's an Ivy Bridge only feature?

Anyone else using Sandy on this board or the Extreme4 can confirm?


----------



## aar0nsky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erakith*
> 
> Mayhaps it's an Ivy Bridge only feature?
> Anyone else using Sandy on this board or the Extreme4 can confirm?


I am thinking power saving backwards compatibility is not existent but I could be full of it.


----------



## Blast

The sleeping issue is only present in Windows. I installed Ubuntu and I could sleep fine.

I tried a fresh install of Windows and the problem is still present.


----------



## Alson

Hey guys,

I just got an Extreme4 and I was looking at the drivers.

ASRock has listed an Intel USB3 driver ver 1.0.4.220. However, I found a driver on the Intel website with version 1.0.5.235.
I've also found a newer version of the Rapid Start Driver (1.0.0.1042)

Would it be safe to install these drivers even if they aren't recommended by ASRock? Any issues?


----------



## TziMmys

I also have these ones with no problem. Go ahead...


----------



## Blast

Found the problem - it is my video card. When I switch to onboard graphics as the main card, it will go into sleep mode. Unfortunately, I have no idea what a possible fix is.


----------



## Kitarist

So guys how is the stability with these boards now?


----------



## eagle132

I have a very odd issue, which I am not entirely sure is caused by my Mobo but I thought I might post here anyway. Basically, when I boot into Windows 7, the boot animation does not show. Bios splash screen appears, then the monitor goes black and loses signal until the Windows Login screen appears. Very odd. I've tried most things I can think of to fix this but I'm starting to lean towards a BIOS setting? It is important to note that this is a brand new build (1 week old) and for the first day the windows loading animation appeared, then after testing out Asrock Instant Boot (which I disabled and uninstalled because it isn't very good), I have no boot animation or signal at that time anymore. However, I am not sure if Instant Boot is the cause of my issue because I was installing and updating quite a few things during that Windows session.

The issue persists whether I use an HDMI or DVI cable, and whether I'm plugged into the dedicated GPU or the onboard graphics. "No Boot GUI" is not checked in MS config. All drivers are up to date as far as I can tell.

I'm kind of at a loss!

Here are my specs:
Asrock z77 exteme6 Mobo
i5-3750k CPU
Noctua nh-d14 Heatsink
EVGA Geforce GTX 670 FTW GPU
G.SKill Ripjaws X Series 8GB RAM
Crucial M4 256GB SSD
WD Caviar Black 1 TB HDD
Corsair HX750 PSU
Asus 24x DVD Burner

I would really appreciate any help if anyone has any advice!


----------



## Erakith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eagle132*
> 
> I have a very odd issue, which I am not entirely sure is caused by my Mobo but I thought I might post here anyway. Basically, when I boot into Windows 7, the boot animation does not show. Bios splash screen appears, then the monitor goes black and loses signal until the Windows Login screen appears. Very odd. I've tried most things I can think of to fix this but I'm starting to lean towards a BIOS setting? It is important to note that this is a brand new build (1 week old) and for the first day the windows loading animation appeared, then after testing out Asrock Instant Boot (which I disabled and uninstalled because it isn't very good), I have no boot animation or signal at that time anymore. However, I am not sure if Instant Boot is the cause of my issue because I was installing and updating quite a few things during that Windows session.
> The issue persists whether I use an HDMI or DVI cable, and whether I'm plugged into the dedicated GPU or the onboard graphics. "No Boot GUI" is not checked in MS config. All drivers are up to date as far as I can tell.
> I'm kind of at a loss!
> Here are my specs:
> Asrock z77 exteme6 Mobo
> i5-3750k CPU
> Noctua nh-d14 Heatsink
> EVGA Geforce GTX 670 FTW GPU
> G.SKill Ripjaws X Series 8GB RAM
> Crucial M4 256GB SSD
> WD Caviar Black 1 TB HDD
> Corsair HX750 PSU
> Asus 24x DVD Burner
> I would really appreciate any help if anyone has any advice!


It's related to video cards. Doesn't do it on every machine/card/mobo combo, but it happens to some. Personally my monitor loses signal between the loading part and login page.


----------



## eagle132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erakith*
> 
> It's related to video cards. Doesn't do it on every machine/card/mobo combo, but it happens to some. Personally my monitor loses signal between the loading part and login page.


Huh, so you have the same glitch you are saying? How are you sure of what causes it? And do you think its a hardware issue or drivers or something? What gets me is how the first couple boots displayed the boot animation, and then it stopped displaying.

It really doesn't affect anything but it bugs me and makes me wonder if there are greater problems that have yet to surface.


----------



## Erakith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eagle132*
> 
> Huh, so you have the same glitch you are saying? How are you sure of what causes it? And do you think its a hardware issue or drivers or something? What gets me is how the first couple boots displayed the boot animation, and then it stopped displaying.
> It really doesn't affect anything but it bugs me and makes me wonder if there are greater problems that have yet to surface.


Try running off the onboard GPU. (; Doesn't happen.


----------



## eagle132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erakith*
> 
> Try running off the onboard GPU. (; Doesn't happen.


Now when you say running off the onboard GPU, do you mean completely taking out the dedicated GPU and using the motherboard's HDMI port? Because I plugged the HDMI cable into my motherboard (which should then go to the onboard GPU) instead of the dedicated, and for that boot it once again did not have signal until the Windows login, but it also did not flash the BIOS screen. So, when you say running off the integrated graphics, do you mean complete uninstalling the GTX 670?

Thanks!


----------



## Erakith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eagle132*
> 
> Now when you say running off the onboard GPU, do you mean completely taking out the dedicated GPU and using the motherboard's HDMI port? Because I plugged the HDMI cable into my motherboard (which should then go to the onboard GPU) instead of the dedicated, and for that boot it once again did not have signal until the Windows login, but it also did not flash the BIOS screen. So, when you say running off the integrated graphics, do you mean complete uninstalling the GTX 670?
> Thanks!


hmm, it did it when you used the mobo port too? I'm not entirely sure what the problem is then; although when I use my HTPC (connected by HDMI) I also see nothing until the Windows login screen. Could just be the HDMI technology.. I'm not sure. I highly doubt it's an issue that will cause any problems when actually operating Windows, though.


----------



## aar0nsky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eagle132*
> 
> I have a very odd issue, which I am not entirely sure is caused by my Mobo but I thought I might post here anyway. Basically, when I boot into Windows 7, the boot animation does not show. Bios splash screen appears, then the monitor goes black and loses signal until the Windows Login screen appears. Very odd. I've tried most things I can think of to fix this but I'm starting to lean towards a BIOS setting? It is important to note that this is a brand new build (1 week old) and for the first day the windows loading animation appeared, then after testing out Asrock Instant Boot (which I disabled and uninstalled because it isn't very good), I have no boot animation or signal at that time anymore. However, I am not sure if Instant Boot is the cause of my issue because I was installing and updating quite a few things during that Windows session.
> The issue persists whether I use an HDMI or DVI cable, and whether I'm plugged into the dedicated GPU or the onboard graphics. "No Boot GUI" is not checked in MS config. All drivers are up to date as far as I can tell.
> I'm kind of at a loss!
> Here are my specs:
> Asrock z77 exteme6 Mobo
> i5-3750k CPU
> Noctua nh-d14 Heatsink
> EVGA Geforce GTX 670 FTW GPU
> G.SKill Ripjaws X Series 8GB RAM
> Crucial M4 256GB SSD
> WD Caviar Black 1 TB HDD
> Corsair HX750 PSU
> Asus 24x DVD Burner
> I would really appreciate any help if anyone has any advice!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erakith*
> 
> hmm, it did it when you used the mobo port too? I'm not entirely sure what the problem is then; although when I use my HTPC (connected by HDMI) I also see nothing until the Windows login screen. Could just be the HDMI technology.. I'm not sure. I highly doubt it's an issue that will cause any problems when actually operating Windows, though.


Its not hdmi or video card related. I have the same issue. I did not have it before changing bios settings on this board. It did not happen on my old build which is just a different cpu and motherboard(same video card). I do not use hdmi, just DVI. I have noticed it goes away when i boot up windows on a fresh reset of my bios. It has to do with some bios setting, I am 99% positive.

I cannot give you an explanation of which command it is because I do not mind it and it doesn't bother me, so I have not researched into it further.


----------



## eagle132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aar0nsky*
> 
> Its not hdmi or video card related. I have the same issue. I did not have it before changing bios settings on this board. It did not happen on my old build which is just a different cpu and motherboard(same video card). I do not use hdmi, just DVI. I have noticed it goes away when i boot up windows on a fresh reset of my bios. It has to do with some bios setting, I am 99% positive.
> I cannot give you an explanation of which command it is because I do not mind it and it doesn't bother me, so I have not researched into it further.


I'm pretty much satisfied just knowing that I'm not alone with it! I'll do a bit of fooling around in BIOS tonight, but I won't fret it. I'll update you if I figure it out.

Thanks guys!


----------



## Alias

What is the the setting that you guys have set for the CPU fan speed?

For my stock fan, I set it to automatic and fan speed level 5 with temperature limit around 52'C with my 3570k. I was trying to get an optimum setting that is is best for cooling and is silent.


----------



## llm710

Hey guys. I'm having a strange issue, and for the longest time thought it was my semi-junk PSU (Coolermaster Extreme Power+ 500W), but I replaced it with a seasonic unit and it's still there. The RAM showed no errors after a while in memtest, and passed the windows memory diagnostic tool with no errors. The only thing I can think of now is the mobo.
Now to the issue at hand: I cannot shut down or sleep. If I attempt to sleep, Windows will 'power down' and my case power light will blink as if its sleeping, but the fans keep running at full speed. If I attempt to shut down, Windows goes through its shutdown phase and shuts down, but the fans in the case/gpu/HSF continue running. I usually turn off the system by waiting 30s after Windows is done and then switching off the PSU. This also happens in Windows Safe mode, so I think it's lower level than the OS. The strangest part though is that a reboot does work: It shuts the system then starts back up, but refuses to only shut down? Very strange...
Anyone have this happen to them? And how did you fix it, if you did??
System:
OS: Windows 7 x64 Home Premium
MB: ASRock z77 pro 3. Out-of-the-box firmware
Ram: Microcenter store-brand: 8GB DDR3-1333mhz (2x4GB)
CPU: Core i5-3450. Not overclocked
GPU: Gigabyte re-branded NVidia GTX 550 ti. Not overclocked
PSU: Seasonic S12II 520W Non-Modular
SSD (Master): 60GB OCZ Agility 3
HDD (Slave): 500GB Seagate Barracuda

EDIT: Not sure if related, but the controls for the chasis/CPU fans in UEFI don't seem to work either. All are connected to motherboard.


----------



## TheEnforcer

Add me


----------



## aar0nsky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *llm710*
> 
> Hey guys. I'm having a strange issue, and for the longest time thought it was my semi-junk PSU (Coolermaster Extreme Power+ 500W), but I replaced it with a seasonic unit and it's still there. The RAM showed no errors after a while in memtest, and passed the windows memory diagnostic tool with no errors. The only thing I can think of now is the mobo.
> Now to the issue at hand: I cannot shut down or sleep. If I attempt to sleep, Windows will 'power down' and my case power light will blink as if its sleeping, but the fans keep running at full speed. If I attempt to shut down, Windows goes through its shutdown phase and shuts down, but the fans in the case/gpu/HSF continue running. I usually turn off the system by waiting 30s after Windows is done and then switching off the PSU. This also happens in Windows Safe mode, so I think it's lower level than the OS. The strangest part though is that a reboot does work: It shuts the system then starts back up, but refuses to only shut down? Very strange...
> Anyone have this happen to them? And how did you fix it, if you did??
> System:
> OS: Windows 7 x64 Home Premium
> MB: ASRock z77 pro 3. Out-of-the-box firmware
> Ram: Microcenter store-brand: 8GB DDR3-1333mhz (2x4GB)
> CPU: Core i5-3450. Not overclocked
> GPU: Gigabyte re-branded NVidia GTX 550 ti. Not overclocked
> PSU: Seasonic S12II 520W Non-Modular
> SSD (Master): 60GB OCZ Agility 3
> HDD (Slave): 500GB Seagate Barracuda
> EDIT: Not sure if related, but the controls for the chasis/CPU fans in UEFI don't seem to work either. All are connected to motherboard.


Are you overclocked? Do you have any settings changed in the BIOS? Are your chipset drivers installed for your motherboard?


----------



## llm710

Not overclocked, and the only changed bios settings are fan controls/popup menu time on boot. I played with the extremes on the fan controls and have since confirmed them functional, despite my previous post.
But what you said about the z77 chipset may be something. I might not have them, where should I check for it?


----------



## aar0nsky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *llm710*
> 
> Not overclocked, and the only changed bios settings are fan controls/popup menu time on boot. I played with the extremes on the fan controls and have since confirmed them functional, despite my previous post.
> But what you said about the z77 chipset may be something. I might not have them, where should I check for it?


Did you install the motherboard drivers?


----------



## useport80

any1 else get any weird lockups? especially playing sound?

i have a 2500k in a z77 pro3(i think it's the cheapest rendition) with 8gb of ram which i primarily use for surfing the web and listening/watching streams on twitch.tv or own3d.tv.

my gf comes over to play diablo3 a few times a week and the machine would completely lock sometimes while playing d3. the screen locks up and the sound just keeps repeating.

i've done a number of stress tests and system checks and everything always passes with no issues. i ran win7's disk check and defrag software weekly.

in terms of video card, im running an evga geforce 560 with the latest 300 series driver and im currently using the realtek 2.6x audio drivers. i was using the realtek 2.70 drivers and after the frequent lockups, i tried downgrading to the 2.66 drivers. i might try going back to the 2.70 drivers. im also running the latest z77 pro3 bios.

i ran all of these tests without any problems. and temps seem normal. im not overclocking at all.
prime95 - ran for 72 hours without issues
memtest86 - ran for a 5 days
furmark - 10 hours
occt - 8 hours each(power/cpu/gpu)
intelburntest - 10 hours
gpuz's video renderer - 10 hours
msi afterburners test - 8 hours


----------



## llm710

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aar0nsky*
> 
> Did you install the motherboard drivers?


If you mean the stuff that came on the CD. then yes. But I did a bit of digging and am using an outdated firmware atm, so I will try to update that and see if it fixes.
EDIT: Updated to firmware 1.5 - problem persists.


----------



## Grayles

Is it known that the realtek drivers supplies are buggy? It only shows 5 jacks and doesnt allow me to send sound to more then one output at the same time and does not ask me what kind of output or input the plugged device is... (when comparing it to my gigabyte motherboard)


----------



## thanos999

can i join the club i will be getting an asrock z75 motherboard today and not many peoplee have thoughs and it isnt much differant from the asrock z77
the chip is an i5 2500k and thieres 8 gig off ripjaw x ramm as well


----------



## Kitarist

Maybe try to update and reset the bios if it will help


----------



## gotendbz1

i have a weird problem, asrock z77 4 pro-m and it doesn't seem to like to boot to a ssd(crucial m4).

booting from a hd work fines, but when i try to from a ssd it stays at the windows logo forever. any idea what settings in bios i could change to get it working.


----------



## HuwSharpe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gotendbz1*
> 
> i have a weird problem, asrock z77 4 pro-m and it doesn't seem to like to boot to a ssd(crucial m4).
> booting from a hd work fines, but when i try to from a ssd it stays at the windows logo forever. any idea what settings in bios i could change to get it working.


You should use AHCI in case of any SSD and preferably on a SATA HDD too as features like NCQ (Native Command Queuing) and TRIM (SSD only) works optimally only under AHCI. If you have installed Windows 7 with IDE mode setting, then setting AHCI at this time will cause your PC to reboot or show BSOD while starting windows.


----------



## gotendbz1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HuwSharpe*
> 
> You should use AHCI in case of any SSD and preferably on a SATA HDD too as features like NCQ (Native Command Queuing) and TRIM (SSD only) works optimally only under AHCI. If you have installed Windows 7 with IDE mode setting, then setting AHCI at this time will cause your PC to reboot or show BSOD while starting windows.


i don't know if it is my ssd or the mobo, but wheni install windows on a hdd it works fine, but when i tried it on ym ssd it hangs at the starting windows screen.

settings in bio are set to achi.


----------



## Blast

I was working out a driver issue tonight. I had the US clock site up on my second monitor (so that I could watch TV while also watching to see if the computer would freeze). All the sudden the computer shuts off. No lights on the board. Tried a separate PSU and same result. I was running with everything on stock.

I've had 2 bad Gigabyte boards and this ASRock. The ASRock sometimes would lock up at code "b4", but - after some fighting with the on/off switch - it would start up. System was stable aside from the driver issue I was having with my new nVidia card.

Will the board light up if there is no CPU in the socket (or if the CPU died?). All three boards had different problems, so I doubt it was the CPU that crapped out. Advice?

I am so pissed about this scenario (not to mention Newegg is trying to deny my Gigabyte refund) that I can't even begin to describe it. This new build has been an uphill battle - no wait, COMPLETELY VERTICAL battle.


----------



## HuwSharpe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gotendbz1*
> 
> i don't know if it is my ssd or the mobo, but wheni install windows on a hdd it works fine, but when i tried it on ym ssd it hangs at the starting windows screen.
> settings in bio are set to achi.


When you try with the SSD do you have any other drives plugged in at the time? I mention this as at the moment i have a drive which when connected causes a boot hang, but this only occurs when using a certain brand of SATA cable.


----------



## BlackOmega

Hey y'all, just got my new build together (3770k, ASrock z77 extr 6, 16GB Corsair vengeance, 2x Sapphire 6950 (unlocked) ,120GB SSD, 1TB Samsung Spinpoint, PC Power & Cooling 750w, Pioneer Blu-ray burner, all housed in a Lian Li PC9F case.

However, I do have one issue with the board so far. When I switch my 6950's to the 6970 BIOS (at 6970 clocks), I get a D6 code.

Here's what happens, when the GPUs' are set to the default BIOS (6950), the rig works perfectly fine. Even played Cryostasis today (I've never seen it look so good and play so well before) just to check it out. So no problems or hiccups there.

As soon as I set the top card to BIOS 2, the 6970 settings, it wont POST and gives me three(i think) beeps. I switched cards, same thing happens.
However, if I leave the top card set to 6950 and switch the bottom card to 6970, it works.

Please note that I've tried each card individually as well, and it does the exact same thing.

Also note, these cards are KNOWN GOOD in the 6970 clocks. I've had them in a couple of other rigs before running in the BIOS 2 settings and running CFX with no problems.

Do you all know of a solution to this? Or am I just screwed?


----------



## aar0nsky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *useport80*
> 
> any1 else get any weird lockups? especially playing sound?
> i have a 2500k in a z77 pro3(i think it's the cheapest rendition) with 8gb of ram which i primarily use for surfing the web and listening/watching streams on twitch.tv or own3d.tv.
> my gf comes over to play diablo3 a few times a week and the machine would completely lock sometimes while playing d3. the screen locks up and the sound just keeps repeating.
> i've done a number of stress tests and system checks and everything always passes with no issues. i ran win7's disk check and defrag software weekly.
> in terms of video card, im running an evga geforce 560 with the latest 300 series driver and im currently using the realtek 2.6x audio drivers. i was using the realtek 2.70 drivers and after the frequent lockups, i tried downgrading to the 2.66 drivers. i might try going back to the 2.70 drivers. im also running the latest z77 pro3 bios.
> i ran all of these tests without any problems. and temps seem normal. im not overclocking at all.
> prime95 - ran for 72 hours without issues
> memtest86 - ran for a 5 days
> furmark - 10 hours
> occt - 8 hours each(power/cpu/gpu)
> intelburntest - 10 hours
> gpuz's video renderer - 10 hours
> msi afterburners test - 8 hours


I would try using 296.xx drivers. I have not had any luck with 300 series drivers at all.


----------



## aar0nsky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gotendbz1*
> 
> i don't know if it is my ssd or the mobo, but wheni install windows on a hdd it works fine, but when i tried it on ym ssd it hangs at the starting windows screen.
> settings in bio are set to achi.


There is also an option to set driver mode to SSD in the bios. It defaults to HDD and maybe if you set it to ssd it will be fine. I am only saying this because alot of people have reported increased speeds when doing this. It is almost as if the bios does not realize it is an ssd but once you tell the bios thats what it is, it solves problems.


----------



## shaykal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *useport80*
> 
> any1 else get any weird lockups? especially playing sound?
> i have a 2500k in a z77 pro3(i think it's the cheapest rendition) with 8gb of ram which i primarily use for surfing the web and listening/watching streams on twitch.tv or own3d.tv.
> my gf comes over to play diablo3 a few times a week and the machine would completely lock sometimes while playing d3. the screen locks up and the sound just keeps repeating.
> i've done a number of stress tests and system checks and everything always passes with no issues. i ran win7's disk check and defrag software weekly.
> in terms of video card, im running an evga geforce 560 with the latest 300 series driver and im currently using the realtek 2.6x audio drivers. i was using the realtek 2.70 drivers and after the frequent lockups, i tried downgrading to the 2.66 drivers. i might try going back to the 2.70 drivers. im also running the latest z77 pro3 bios.
> i ran all of these tests without any problems. and temps seem normal. im not overclocking at all.
> prime95 - ran for 72 hours without issues
> memtest86 - ran for a 5 days
> furmark - 10 hours
> occt - 8 hours each(power/cpu/gpu)
> intelburntest - 10 hours
> gpuz's video renderer - 10 hours
> msi afterburners test - 8 hours


I actually also have these strange lockups. I have the Asrock z77 extreme9 with core i5 3570k and asus gtx 460 video card.
For me I noticed that it happens when there is intense load on the GPU (when running benchmarks or testing GPU using occt ).
For the extreme9 the recommendation is to use the PCIE2 if you have just a single video card, and that's what I did and I get these lockups.
When I tried to switch the video card and put it into the PCIE1 slot, it actually resolved the issue. (so far at least I didn't get any lockups. I just tried this yesterday)
I sent an e-mail to Asrock support on this issue and I'm waiting for an answer.
May you can also try and switch the video card to a different slot, just to see if it makes a difference.


----------



## philophob

Hi all,
One more ASRock member being added here.









I got ASRock Z77E-ITX with 3570K inside Lian Li PC-Q08R case.

I would like to start off by asking some advice. I would like to try watercooling for my CPU so I can overclock a bit.
I have been looking around and found that Corsair H60/H80 (not sure as I have not seen any pictures of H80 inside LianLi case with ASRock mobo) fits the Lian Li case.

Anyone have watercooling setup with Lian Li case?

Please guide me to the right direction.









Thanks.


----------



## thanos999

just upgraded my rig from a q9550 to an i5 2500k the motherboard is the asrock z75 pro3 and 8 gig off gskill ripjawx 1600mhz ramm im using the stock intel heatsink

ive overclocked the chip to 4gig when using occt or intel burn test im getting tempratues off 80c

i now its a bit hihg but i will be putting the watercooling back onto it but at the moment i need to replace my sata cables with longer ones to do that this board is a little smaller than the one i replaced so i hade to move the harddrive cage to middle off case and now i havent got room for the raditor


----------



## useport80

what nvidia drivers are you running?

i'll try aaronsky's advice and downgrade to the 29x.xx drivers and see.

i dont have any issues when running stress tests or benchmarks. and those usually will put a good load on both my cpu and gpu.


----------



## shaykal

Currently I'm using the latest driver 301.42, but I also tried with 296.10. I had lockups using both drivers.
Like I said, only when I switched the video card into PCIE1 it worked (with 301.42, so I didn't even bother to downgrade).


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Is anyone using 2.00 bios on extreme 4 ? I am using 1.80 seems to be working good but 2.00 says update VBIOS anyone know what that means exactly. Also it says it adds No-K OC function, so I am guessing this lets you overclock somehow on a non unlocked processor? I have a 3570k so I don't think I need/want this feature


----------



## BenchAndGames

*Boot Windows 7 Ultimate, with Fatal1ty Z77 Professional !!*


----------



## tw33k

I miss my Fatal1ty Pro. I RMA'd it 6 weeks ago due to my x16 PCI-E slots dying. The retailer sent it to the distributor who has shipped it off to ASRock in Taiwan. Surely after all this it would have been cheaper and far easier to just send me a replacement.


----------



## malikq86

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BenchAndGames*
> 
> *Boot Windows 7 Ultimate, with Fatal1ty Z77 Professional !!*






I'm not impressed...that was *36 seconds*. My PC with Windows 7 Ultimate + ASRock z77 Extreme 4 + 256GB Corsair Performance Pro SSD...takes *21 seconds* from power button to Windows login: http://www.overclock.net/t/1274814/video-corsair-performance-pro-256gb-review-bootup-restart-shutdown-and-as-ssd

Pushed power button at 0:43...Windows logged in at 1:04




_I did no tweaks or anything special...this is just default settings._


----------



## aar0nsky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> Is anyone using 2.00 bios on extreme 4 ? I am using 1.80 seems to be working good but 2.00 says update VBIOS anyone know what that means exactly. Also it says it adds No-K OC function, so I am guessing this lets you overclock somehow on a non unlocked processor? I have a 3570k so I don't think I need/want this feature


I would assume that VBIOS is video bios and if you have use the lucid virtu mvp or the "IGPU" then this may be helpful. If you have not turned it off then you are currently using it.
No-K OC function part has not affected me at all. If anything I can run less voltage on 2.00(I switched from 1.80).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malikq86*
> 
> I'm not impressed...that was *36 seconds*. My PC with Windows 7 Ultimate + ASRock z77 Extreme 4 + 256GB Corsair Performance Pro SSD...takes *21 seconds* from power button to Windows login: http://www.overclock.net/t/1274814/video-corsair-performance-pro-256gb-review-bootup-restart-shutdown-and-as-ssd
> Pushed power button at 0:43...Windows logged in at 1:04
> 
> 
> 
> _I did no tweaks or anything special...this is just default settings._


I am almost inclined to see how fast my bootup is.(OCZ Vertex 3 60gb) It seems faster than 21 seconds just from thinking about it, maybe I will time it.


----------



## HuwSharpe

If anyone is interested i have compiled a list of the heatsinks that are compatible with the Asrock Z77E-ITX, after personally finding it difficult to find any information. The link to this list is below:

http://db.tt/4lGrPJ4V


----------



## malikq86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aar0nsky*
> 
> I am almost inclined to see how fast my bootup is.(OCZ Vertex 3 60gb) It seems faster than 21 seconds just from thinking about it, maybe I will time it.


Try it! You get on vent really fast after restart. lol


----------



## useport80

yesterday i downgraded to the 296.xx official drivers and got the same lock up just while watching a stream on twitch.tv







ughhhhhhhhh


----------



## BenchAndGames

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malikq86*
> 
> I'm not impressed...that was *36 seconds*. My PC with Windows 7 Ultimate + ASRock z77 Extreme 4 + 256GB Corsair Performance Pro SSD...takes *21 seconds* from power button to Windows login: http://www.overclock.net/t/1274814/video-corsair-performance-pro-256gb-review-bootup-restart-shutdown-and-as-ssd
> Pushed power button at 0:43...Windows logged in at 1:04
> 
> 
> 
> _I did no tweaks or anything special...this is just default settings._


Do not you wanted to impress, otherwise I do not care to impress.

Just wanted to show my result than anything else!


----------



## thanos999

im having problems with videocard on my new upgrade its my sig rig
i have no problems running occt or ibt but i do when trying to run games specifically 2 games world off tanks and shogun 2
in world off tanks every time i start game it uses a screen size that makes the game impossible to play cause it doesent seem to be a screensize suported by my gpu
in shogun2 im getting a supersized screen that looks like im only getting half a screen in otherwords the game looks as thought i need 2 monitores to play it
im using the latest nvidea drivers


----------



## malikq86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BenchAndGames*
> 
> Do not you wanted to impress, otherwise I do not care to impress.
> Just wanted to show my result than anything else!


I assumed you posted that video because you thought it was extreme fast bootup....which would make sense because there is a timer in that video. FYI - I didn't know it was your video. I thought it was just a random video you found and wanted to share the bootup time results. Either way, the bootup is fast - but not the best i've seen. that's all.


----------



## Grayles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> Is anyone using 2.00 bios on extreme 4 ? I am using 1.80 seems to be working good but 2.00 says update VBIOS anyone know what that means exactly. Also it says it adds No-K OC function, so I am guessing this lets you overclock somehow on a non unlocked processor? I have a 3570k so I don't think I need/want this feature


I did the update and it wiped my saved profiles, so be careful.


----------



## tw33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Grayles*
> 
> I did the update and it wiped my saved profiles, so be careful.


Your surprised that you lost your saved profiles after flashing the BIOS?


----------



## Grayles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tw33k*
> 
> Your surprised that you lost your saved profiles after flashing the BIOS?


Of course, im not too confident but on my gigabyte board i had my profiles intact after a updgrade...


----------



## aar0nsky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malikq86*
> 
> Try it! You get on vent really fast after restart. lol


lol thats what i was thinking.


----------



## aar0nsky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thanos999*
> 
> im having problems with videocard on my new upgrade its my sig rig
> i have no problems running occt or ibt but i do when trying to run games specifically 2 games world off tanks and shogun 2
> in world off tanks every time i start game it uses a screen size that makes the game impossible to play cause it doesent seem to be a screensize suported by my gpu
> in shogun2 im getting a supersized screen that looks like im only getting half a screen in otherwords the game looks as thought i need 2 monitores to play it
> im using the latest nvidea drivers


It would actually be that your monitor does not support the resolution. Your video card should be able to support *almost* whatever resolution your monitor can handle.(unless you have some ridiculous HDTV hooked up to it) What is your desktop resolution and what is the default resolution for those games?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Grayles*
> 
> I did the update and it wiped my saved profiles, so be careful.


Yes if you update the bios expect it to wipe the profiles. You should write them down in a notebook as your "backup". That should be a common thing among anyone who is doing a serious overclock.


----------



## kpo6969

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> Is anyone using 2.00 bios on extreme 4 ? I am using 1.80 seems to be working good but 2.00 says update VBIOS anyone know what that means exactly. Also it says it adds No-K OC function, so I am guessing this lets you overclock somehow on a non unlocked processor? I have a 3570k so I don't think I need/want this feature


It also updated the Raid Rom (don't know what version off-hand).
If it's 11.5 something that would be useful if you want trim for a raid set-up with ssd's and also for Win 8.


----------



## FaD3R

hey all

this is a bit off topic but..

I've got the ASrock PRO3 Z77, the baby of the range and have been having issues with cold booting, the problem goes as follows:

I'll turn on the PC and all the fans spin up for about 10 seconds then it 'dies" completely, then it tries again and will normally boot into windows with no problems, and sometimes on the odd occasion it'll go through that cycle 2 or 3 times and dozens more if i change any BIOS settings. Its not a HUGE issue but its just a little issue that i want to get right so i can have my PERFECT dream rig

Solutions ive tried:
Disabling S5 sleep
Disabling PCI power on
Disabling all other device power on (this killed it totally, had to reset BIOS)
Got a bigger PSU (thought that was the issue, nope it ain't)
Flashed to latest BIOS, to no avail (1.30)

If anyone else has had this issue and have fixed it I'd love to see

side note: Asus owners had a similar problem with their Z68 chipset and their was a fix released in one of the BIOS updates, there was also an option that you could disable that would fix the issue, i can't find the same option in my BIOS

Thanks in advance


----------



## aar0nsky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FaD3R*
> 
> hey all
> this is a bit off topic but..
> I've got the ASrock PRO3 Z77, the baby of the range and have been having issues with cold booting, the problem goes as follows:
> I'll turn on the PC and all the fans spin up for about 10 seconds then it 'dies" completely, then it tries again and will normally boot into windows with no problems, and sometimes on the odd occasion it'll go through that cycle 2 or 3 times and dozens more if i change any BIOS settings. Its not a HUGE issue but its just a little issue that i want to get right so i can have my PERFECT dream rig
> Solutions ive tried:
> Disabling S5 sleep
> Disabling PCI power on
> Disabling all other device power on (this killed it totally, had to reset BIOS)
> Got a bigger PSU (thought that was the issue, nope it ain't)
> Flashed to latest BIOS, to no avail (1.30)
> If anyone else has had this issue and have fixed it I'd love to see
> side note: Asus owners had a similar problem with their Z68 chipset and their was a fix released in one of the BIOS updates, there was also an option that you could disable that would fix the issue, i can't find the same option in my BIOS
> Thanks in advance


On my last motherboard I would hit the power button it would spool the fans up and then turn off then kick on like normal. I was told by someone that it was no big deal. Never got an explanation why it did what it did but it never affected anything.


----------



## HuwSharpe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aar0nsky*
> 
> On my last motherboard I would hit the power button it would spool the fans up and then turn off then kick on like normal. I was told by someone that it was no big deal. Never got an explanation why it did what it did but it never affected anything.


That sounds nothing like the problem he is having. In fact what you are referring to is before your BIOS fan settings are implemented it delivers the full power to the fans in order to start them, as some fans when set below a certain value will not start (due to a lack of power), so the only way to get the fan to run so low is to give it full power and drop it down to the level you have set or that the motherboard has determined is required.


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aar0nsky*
> 
> On my last motherboard I would hit the power button it would spool the fans up and then turn off then kick on like normal. I was told by someone that it was no big deal. Never got an explanation why it did what it did but it never affected anything.


My CPU fan spins up then stops then spins up again but it seems normal. My case fans spin up but they all run off the psu. I have a z77 Fatal1ty by the way.


----------



## StrikerX

This is weird... I was looking at one of my old CPU-Z validation and its been rejected for some reason... Any ideas?
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2393159

p.s OC wasn't stable, I was only able to do geekbench on it.


----------



## aar0nsky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StrikerX*
> 
> This is weird... I was looking at one of my old CPU-Z validation and its been rejected for some reason... Any ideas?
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2393159


Are all of your cores @ x50 multiplier?
Do you have the latest version of CPUZ?


----------



## StrikerX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aar0nsky*
> 
> Are all of your cores @ x50 multiplier?
> Do you have the latest version of CPUZ?


Not sure since I took it back in June (while benching geekbench) and yes I was at the latest CPUZ version back then.


----------



## aar0nsky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StrikerX*
> 
> Not sure since I took it back in June (while benching geekbench) and yes I was at the latest CPUZ version back then.


Only difference between mine in my sig and yours is that you are running windows 7 ultimate.


----------



## StrikerX

Hmm... anyways if anyone else has a thought do share


----------



## D3TH.GRUNT

add me to this!


----------



## Shashki

Hello guys I'm new in asrock family...so I have some questions?
I have asrock z77 pro 4 intel 3570k and hd 7850.

So...in the options menu i can't choose option to use gen 3 only gen 1 and auto.
when on auto it say that I use gen 2...
I have update my bios to 1.40 but problem is still there...any solutions?

Please help...


----------



## aar0nsky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *D3TH.GRUNT*
> 
> add me to this!


Dude, socks ftw.


----------



## TinDaDragon

I haz the Z77 Pro4 and my 3570k is clocked at 4.3


----------



## Chorrbs

Just ordered mine yesterday. Any chance I can get added?


----------



## Blazer2012

I have a question about this MoBo. If you install a Cooler Master Hyper 212 Evo on it, will you be able to use Corsair Vengeance RAM in all of the RAM slots or will it be blocked?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## beanbagofdoom

Anyone got a tip for getting my Samsung 30nm's to run at 2133 on a Z77e-ITX.

Tried every timing, setting voltage I can imagine. Simply will not post above 2000mhz, even though I can easily pull cl8 1866.


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blazer2012*
> 
> I have a question about this MoBo. If you install a Cooler Master Hyper 212 Evo on it, will you be able to use Corsair Vengeance RAM in all of the RAM slots or will it be blocked?
> Thanks in advance!


If you are referring to the Pro4

No, you won't be able to use all the slots if you configures the fan on the ram side

I have my CNPS10X in Push/Pull, but I can only use Slot 2 and 4


----------



## Erakith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beanbagofdoom*
> 
> Anyone got a tip for getting my Samsung 30nm's to run at 2133 on a Z77e-ITX.
> Tried every timing, setting voltage I can imagine. Simply will not post above 2000mhz, even though I can easily pull cl8 1866.


I have samsung 30nm @ 2400mhz on my extreme6.

Put 1.55v into it and try 12-12-12-28-2. If it doesn't post with that, it probably isn't going to.


----------



## beanbagofdoom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erakith*
> 
> I have samsung 30nm @ 2400mhz on my extreme6.
> Put 1.55v into it and try 12-12-12-28-2. If it doesn't post with that, it probably isn't going to.










No Post, oh well, maybe a future bios update will help.

I could easily get 2400+ on my old A75N-USB3 Cheapy ITX







.


----------



## Gomi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beanbagofdoom*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No Post, oh well, maybe a future bios update will help.
> I could easily get 2400+ on my old A75N-USB3 Cheapy ITX
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Same problem - I got a garbled and weirdly written email from Asrock that linked to their Memory-support list on the Z77E-ITX. So yes, its prob. about the BIOS - I since then had a pair of G.Skill TridentX in the rig, those ran 2400 Mhz (XMP) without any problems, just plug and play - Ordered the 2666 Mhz version for myself, these are on the support-list aswell.

The Samsung will spend the rest of their life in my HTPC.


----------



## beanbagofdoom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gomi*
> 
> Same problem - I got a garbled and weirdly written email from Asrock that linked to their Memory-support list on the Z77E-ITX. So yes, its prob. about the BIOS - I since then had a pair of G.Skill TridentX in the rig, those ran 2400 Mhz (XMP) without any problems, just plug and play - Ordered the 2666 Mhz version for myself, these are on the support-list aswell.
> The Samsung will spend the rest of their life in my HTPC.


Ahh oh well, I guessed this when my second z77e-itx build did the same thing.

Also lucky you! Asrock's support email just told me to ask the seller, cheeky gits.









Do you think it's worth selling and buying a better kit for my HD 4000, considering that I already have 8-9-9-27 1866?

*EDIT:*

Just found something very interesting.

When I set my Ram to 2000 in the bios, memtest flags this as 1333/2666, the higher settings do not post, and the lower settings (1866 etc) all show correctly in memtest.

*Set to 1866*


*Set to 2000*


----------



## Blazer2012

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> If you are referring to the Pro4
> No, you won't be able to use all the slots if you configures the fan on the ram side
> I have my CNPS10X in Push/Pull, but I can only use Slot 2 and 4


No I am talking about the Extreme 4, sorry should have been more specefic. Here is the question again for future readers:

I have a question about Asrock Z77 Extreme 4. If you install a Cooler Master Hyper 212 Evo on it, will you be able to use Corsair Vengeance RAM in all of the RAM slots or will it be blocked?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Erakith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blazer2012*
> 
> No I am talking about the Extreme 4, sorry should have been more specefic. Here is the question again for future readers:
> I have a question about Asrock Z77 Extreme 4. If you install a Cooler Master Hyper 212 Evo on it, will you be able to use Corsair Vengeance RAM in all of the RAM slots or will it be blocked?
> Thanks in advance!


I highly doubt all 4 will be available if you're using the traditional HOLYBALLSHUGE heatspreader.

You'd be better off and safer if you went with some G.Skill ARES, Samsung 30nm Green, or other low profile kit, perhaps the HyperX Genesis by Kingston.


----------



## Gomi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beanbagofdoom*
> 
> Ahh oh well, I guessed this when my second z77e-itx build did the same thing.
> Also lucky you! Asrock's support email just told me to ask the seller, cheeky gits.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think it's worth selling and buying a better kit for my HD 4000, considering that I already have 8-9-9-27 1866?
> *EDIT:*
> Just found something very interesting.
> When I set my Ram to 2000 in the bios, memtest flags this as 1333/2666, the higher settings do not post, and the lower settings (1866 etc) all show correctly in memtest.
> *Set to 1866*
> 
> *Set to 2000*


Something is certainty off in the Z77E-ITX BIOS - I just did the same, to verify your discovery - Speed 1866 and under shows up correctly in Memtest - Set it to 2000 and Memtest shows it as 2666 - No wonder this memory is shaky on the Z77E-ITX *Grins* - I would mail your discovery to Asrock mate, its easy solvable in a BIOS update - Just cross your fingers you dont get an mail back with the recipe for "Singapore Chow-Mein" or "Thank you! Please forward to your seller!".

I would not buy another kit mate - The samsung are rock-solid and I am certain a simple BIOS update could solve the problems.

Personally only bought the Tridenx kit as I got a discount on it and it acully makes a difference when benchmarking - When gaming, the differences are miniscule


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blazer2012*
> 
> No I am talking about the Extreme 4, sorry should have been more specefic. Here is the question again for future readers:
> I have a question about Asrock Z77 Extreme 4. If you install a Cooler Master Hyper 212 Evo on it, will you be able to use Corsair Vengeance RAM in all of the RAM slots or will it be blocked?
> Thanks in advance!


They will be blocked


----------



## Kitarist

You can always also buy a Corsair Vengeance Low Profile version if you want


----------



## Blazer2012

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> They will be blocked


I found this thread recently which shows 4x Corsair Vengeance and Cooler Master Hyper Plus: http://www.overclock.net/t/1256475/clearance-q-hyper-212-plus-asrock-z77-extreme4-4-dimms

Is they Cooler Master Hyper Plus smaller than Evo?


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blazer2012*
> 
> I found this thread recently which shows 4x Corsair Vengeance and Cooler Master Hyper Plus: http://www.overclock.net/t/1256475/clearance-q-hyper-212-plus-asrock-z77-extreme4-4-dimms
> Is they Cooler Master Hyper Plus smaller than Evo?


Those are vengeance Low Profile RAM

Normal vengeance have huge heatsinks


----------



## Blazer2012

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> Those are vengeance Low Profile RAM
> Normal vengeance have huge heatsinks


http://www.corsair.com/memory-by-product-family/vengeance/vengeance-low-profile-8gb-dual-channel-ddr3-memory-kit-cml8gx3m2a1600c9w.html/

Those are low profile, the ones in that thread aren't. (Scroll down).


----------



## beanbagofdoom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gomi*
> 
> Something is certainty off in the Z77E-ITX BIOS - I just did the same, to verify your discovery - Speed 1866 and under shows up correctly in Memtest - Set it to 2000 and Memtest shows it as 2666 - No wonder this memory is shaky on the Z77E-ITX *Grins* - I would mail your discovery to Asrock mate, its easy solvable in a BIOS update - Just cross your fingers you dont get an mail back with the recipe for "Singapore Chow-Mein" or "Thank you! Please forward to your seller!".
> I would not buy another kit mate - The samsung are rock-solid and I am certain a simple BIOS update could solve the problems.
> Personally only bought the Tridenx kit as I got a discount on it and it acully makes a difference when benchmarking - When gaming, the differences are miniscule


Sweet, will do









And yes, I do hope they take the email seriously lol.

I also have 2x Z77e-ITX and Samsung 30nm kits so I can be sure that it is not a bad batch.

Will post the asrock response, if there is any. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## end3rkid

Does anyone knows which heatsink/fan from the link below would stabilize the temps on the SouthBridge? Also that is compatible with this MB (Extreme4). Mine is getting around 45 °C on idle / 65-70°C on full, while the CPU is always 32-35 °C on idle.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=ENE&N=100006648&IsNodeId=1&Description=chipset&bop=And&Order=RATING&PageSize=20


----------



## ElevenEleven

Just installed my new ASRock Z77 mITX motherboard into my new build last night. Feels about the same as my ASRock Extreme 4 (which I really liked) - fast boot time and all.

I am trying to identify a noise issue, however. I'm using one of those closed-loop liquid coolers (Intel Thermal Solution), and there's a pretty strong electrical buzz coming from around that area. Now, it's so close to the back panel of the motherboard, as on a mITX everything's so close together, so I can't quite figure out if it's my motherboard making the sound or the cooler. Are these liquid-loop coolers known to make a buzzy sound in some cases? (not the fans! the actual "medallion" part that goes over the CPU - maybe some pump in it) Or is it possibly my motherboard?

I have a Gigabyte z68 motherboard with another build that has some buzz/coil whine, but it sounds different and changes pitch depending on CPU load frequency. That one's apparently more common when changing C-states.

In this case with my new mITX set up, the buzz is pretty consistent - like high-voltage wires. Doesnt' really seem to change based on load. I was thinking maybe also has something to do with the wireless part of the motherboard that I have not touched (or plugged in the back antenna, since I don't need it). I'm using a temp old PSU (Corsair 400-Watt, which is fine), and my PSU of choice should arrive today (Silverstone 450W SFX 80+ Gold), so maybe it's a PSU-related coil-whine type thing... Just doesn't seem like it based on the noise staying just about the same from the time I turn on to the time I turn off.

Any ideas? It's very annoying...


----------



## HuwSharpe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElevenEleven*
> 
> Any ideas? It's very annoying...


I have the same motherboard and also used to have an Extreme 4, with a CoolIT 240 closed loop watercooling system. When i moved to the ITX i found i have a very annoying sound, but if i turned the case so the motherboard was vertical the sound would go away. My conclusion was that the cooler was either designed for vertical installations or that it was just happier is such a manor. Either way in the end i moved to a regualr heatsink and quiet, happy times.


----------



## ElevenEleven

That's very interesting. Just tested this but flipping my case on its side, and it's still making the buzzy electrical sound =/ I suppose I could briefly boot with the pump power turned off before my chip has a chance to overheat, just to see if that's what making the sound vs. the motherboard.


----------



## HuwSharpe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElevenEleven*
> 
> That's very interesting. Just tested this but flipping my case on its side, and it's still making the buzzy electrical sound =/ I suppose I could briefly boot with the pump power turned off before my chip has a chance to overheat, just to see if that's what making the sound vs. the motherboard.


Yea i tried running with the pump off several times, for minutes at a time, the temperature never became too worrying, though obviously not advisable. Just turn it on like normal, enter the bios, go to the temperature screen, then unplug the pump and see while watching the temperatures of coure.


----------



## ElevenEleven

Yup, it's the pump =/ Just unplugged it while sitting in BIOS, and my computer's noise dropped by a whole lot of decibels. The buzzing disappeared. Now I'll have to do some research on whether my Intel Thermal Solution is defective or whether it's just the horizontal position (but it did make the sound when I flipped it to be vertical too, so likely not).

P.S.: getting a replacement tomorrow - hopefully it's just my particular unit, because most of the reviews I've seen talk about just how quiet it is vs. other closed loop coolers, and mine is anything but quiet.


----------



## BlackOmega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beanbagofdoom*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Gomi*
> 
> Same problem - I got a garbled and weirdly written email from Asrock that linked to their Memory-support list on the Z77E-ITX. So yes, its prob. about the BIOS - I since then had a pair of G.Skill TridentX in the rig, those ran 2400 Mhz (XMP) without any problems, just plug and play - Ordered the 2666 Mhz version for myself, these are on the support-list aswell.
> The Samsung will spend the rest of their life in my HTPC.
> 
> 
> 
> Ahh oh well, I guessed this when my second z77e-itx build did the same thing.
> 
> Also lucky you! Asrock's support email just told me to ask the seller, cheeky gits.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think it's worth selling and buying a better kit for my HD 4000, considering that I already have 8-9-9-27 1866?
> 
> *EDIT:*
> 
> Just found something very interesting.
> 
> When I set my Ram to 2000 in the bios, memtest flags this as 1333/2666, the higher settings do not post, and the lower settings (1866 etc) all show correctly in memtest.
> 
> *Set to 1866*
> 
> 
> *Set to 2000*
Click to expand...

I don't see anything wrong here. Remember DDR stands for dual data rate. Because of this you take the actual frequency and multiply it by two. So basically 933 is 1866 and 1333 is 2666. It should show up the same in cpuz.
Also, you guys need to understand that higher frequency does NOT equal more speed. It's a trade off. Higher frequency with higher (looser timings) can actually be slower than a lower frequency with tighter timings. For example 1866MHz with 9-9-9-24 timings will be slower than 1600MHz with 7-7-7-21 timings because even though there's less bandwidth, the clock cycles are more frequent.


----------



## Gomi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BlackOmega*
> 
> I don't see anything wrong here. Remember DDR stands for dual data rate. Because of this you take the actual frequency and multiply it by two. So basically 933 is 1866 and 1333 is 2666. It should show up the same in cpuz.
> Also, you guys need to understand that higher frequency does NOT equal more speed. It's a trade off. Higher frequency with higher (looser timings) can actually be slower than a lower frequency with tighter timings. For example 1866MHz with 9-9-9-24 timings will be slower than 1600MHz with 7-7-7-21 timings because even though there's less bandwidth, the clock cycles are more frequent.


My problem, and Beans if I understood it right, is if we set the speed at anything at/under 1866 is shows up correctly in Memtest (933 and so forth) - But any setting above and it becomes weird - In my case and Beans, if we put the memory at speed 2000 (And above) the ram speed comes up wrong - You can even see it in the screenshots he posted.

It shows ram speed at 1333 (Or DDR3-2333) even though he (And I) went for a 2000 setting in the BIOS.


----------



## ElevenEleven

Can the ASRock logo / banner be disabled on BIOS load somewhere for the mini ITX board? I was able to do it with no issues on my ASRock Extreme 4, but cannot find the option for it in my new mITX board BIOS. Either the option got moved, or it's not there, or I'm blind...


----------



## Gomi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElevenEleven*
> 
> Can the ASRock logo / banner be disabled on BIOS load somewhere for the mini ITX board? I was able to do it with no issues on my ASRock Extreme 4, but cannot find the option for it in my new mITX board BIOS. Either the option got moved, or it's not there, or I'm blind...


Z77E-ITX Manual page 58:

In BIOS

Boot
Full Screen Logo
Use this item to enable or disable OEM Logo. The default value is
[Enabled]


----------



## kpo6969

For anyone with Z77 Extreme4 and runs Windows 8 there are a bunch of drivers in the Beta Zone on the support page. The only one I didn't try is bios 2.01 which adds Windows 8 support. The others are fine except they list RST 11.2.0.1006 as beta for Win 8 which would not install. I am using 11.5.2.1001 whql on Win 8.


----------



## ElevenEleven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gomi*
> 
> Z77E-ITX Manual page 58:
> In BIOS
> Boot
> Full Screen Logo
> Use this item to enable or disable OEM Logo. The default value is
> [Enabled]










I knew I was missing something obvious.... Thanks a lot for pointing it out.

I've been juggling testing 2 "new" open box video cards and a whole system's worth of new computer parts, so my attention span's very stretched at the moment =/


----------



## Erakith

Will have an ASRock OC Formula arriving at my door soon.









Love my Extreme6, can't wait to test this one out.


----------



## aar0nsky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erakith*
> 
> Will have an ASRock OC Formula arriving at my door soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love my Extreme6, can't wait to test this one out.


----------



## Erakith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aar0nsky*
> 
> Hate you ><


No you don't.









Although I would understand.. given that I just got one of these too:


----------



## Blazer2012

Hey guys I have a CMSE as well and have problems connecting the front panel cables and audio to an ASRock z77 extreme4! can anyone help please? which goes where?

I need to connect the Power SW, Reset SW, H.D.D Led and Pow Led+ and Pow Led-

Also there is a cable which has two endings, one says HD Audio and the other says AC 97. I assume this is the sound? Which one should I use and where must I plug all these cables?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Erakith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blazer2012*
> 
> Hey guys I have a CMSE as well and have problems connecting the front panel cables and audio to an ASRock z77 extreme4! can anyone help please? which goes where?
> I need to connect the Power SW, Reset SW, H.D.D Led and Pow Led+ and Pow Led-
> Also there is a cable which has two endings, one says HD Audio and the other says AC 97. I assume this is the sound? Which one should I use and where must I plug all these cables?
> Thanks in advance!


Use HD audio.

Then go into your box.
Get your manual.
Flip a few pages.
Find i/o diagram.

Copy it.

Or, it's clearly labelled on the bottom right of the board near the I/O connectors, if your eyesight is good.


----------



## Blazer2012

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erakith*
> 
> Use HD audio.
> Then go into your box.
> Get your manual.
> Flip a few pages.
> Find i/o diagram.
> Copy it.
> Or, it's clearly labelled on the bottom right of the board near the I/O connectors, if your eyesight is good.


Reply from other thread:

Thats what I thought, but I plugged them in and the whole system would not even start, not witht he mobo start button or the computer case button. Though I did unplug some PSU power cables and plugged them back in and maybe that was the problem, because after that it worked but I left the sound + front panel cables unplugged... going to test it now.


----------



## Erakith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blazer2012*
> 
> Reply from other thread:
> Thats what I thought, but I plugged them in and the whole system would not even start, not witht he mobo start button or the computer case button. Though I did unplug some PSU power cables and plugged them back in and maybe that was the problem, because after that it worked but I left the sound + front panel cables unplugged... going to test it now.


It's likely one was not "clicked" into place somewhere as opposed to the case wiring, though I've seen weirder things.

Or perhaps your cables were incorrectly wired to the front panel and misaligned. Theyt're kinda tricky. If the ground cables are not correctly placed then the f/p buttons won't work due to potential shorting.


----------



## Blazer2012

Ok now the reset button works, the sound works, the H.D.D Led and Power Led work (I think, they are just red the entire time lol) BUT the case power button doesn't work... any idea's? I tried switching it both ways and it doesn't work, maybe its unplugged from the power button? Is that even possible?


----------



## Erakith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blazer2012*
> 
> Ok now the reset button works, the sound works, the H.D.D Led and Power Led work (I think, they are just red the entire time lol) BUT the case power button doesn't work... any idea's? I tried switching it both ways and it doesn't work, maybe its unplugged from the power button? Is that even possible?


It could be I suppose

Is everything lined up correctly?

From my Extreme6 I remember it being like this:

. . . .
. . . . . The last pin on this row is, afaik, a dummy pin. Check the manual. But if you have anything connected to it.. it could be wrong.

Are you sure everything is connected properly? Like you're 100% confident? If before you had issues with anything working, and now some do, it's possible there's a mistake again.

The way I did it is I shined an extremely bright light in there, and stared at it for a while to make sure it was right. Screws with my eyes when stuff is that small.


----------



## Blazer2012

YOU HAVE GOT TO BE F'ING KIDDING ME!

I opened the front panel and the orange and white cable that are the power button cables were CUT... the orange cable I connected to the MoBo goes up all the way to the side and enters an metal area near the front top of the case, but below the power button where the orange and white cable are connected I see a clear cut and don't see the other end of the cable (probably stuck somewhere int he case).

This is so lame...


----------



## Erakith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blazer2012*
> 
> YOU HAVE GOT TO BE F'ING KIDDING ME!
> I opened the front panel and the orange and white cable that are the power button cables were CUT... the orange cable I connected to the MoBo goes up all the way to the side and enters an metal area near the front top of the case, but below the power button where the orange and white cable are connected I see a clear cut and don't see the other end of the cable (probably stuck somewhere int he case).
> This is so lame...


Oh that sucks man.









Good luck getting that resolved.


----------



## Blazer2012

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erakith*
> 
> Oh that sucks man.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck getting that resolved.


If I could see the other end of the cable I could fix it but this is bull****. Will fix everything I need on my system and then call the shop... oh wait sunday hurr durr







monday then, want a new case.


----------



## ElevenEleven

If they were cut, I would definitely look for those missing ends (or beginnings). They have to be there somewhere! (unless they were ripped straight from the beginning) Good luck though!!


----------



## Chorrbs

Hey guys I just got my Z77 Extreme4 and an i7. I am trying to install the latest Nvidia drivers and when I do all I get is a black homescreen that fills about 75% of the screen. It's like it's in 4:3 and not 16:9. I have a Galaxy GeForce GTX 560. If anyone has experienced this and can help that would be awesome!
I should also add that this driver was working on Phenom II x6 and Asus board.
Thanks!
Nevermind. It was booting to my second monitor All fixed now


----------



## bengal

So how do I join the club? I am an Extreme4 owner.


----------



## BiuS

does anybody know how to save the bios settings from a Z77 Fatal1ty Professional? the other boards has the utility AXTU that can save the settings, but the Fatal1ty doesn't...(there is only the Stream Utility but it doesn't have this ability)
that is a pit because every time we upgrade bios we have to fill the previous setting again...


----------



## Erakith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BiuS*
> 
> does anybody know how to save the bios settings from a Z77 Fatal1ty Professional? the other boards has the utility AXTU that can save the settings, but the Fatal1ty doesn't...(there is only the Stream Utility but it doesn't have this ability)
> that is a pit because every time we upgrade bios we have to fill the previous setting again...


F-Stream is just AXTU rebranded. It has exactly the same functionality. What BIOS settings are you talking about?


----------



## BiuS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erakith*
> 
> F-Stream is just AXTU rebranded. It has exactly the same functionality. What BIOS settings are you talking about?


The F-Stream Utility is indeed a AXTU rebranded but there is no option to save the profile from UEFI in disk. and inside the UEFI also there is no option to save to disk , only to save profiles but if for example i update my BIOS/UEFI a lose my profiles and have to adjust the setting all over again manually...


----------



## Erakith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BiuS*
> 
> The F-Stream Utility is indeed a AXTU rebranded but there is no option to save the profile from UEFI in disk. and inside the UEFI also there is no option to save to disk , only to save profiles but if for example i update my BIOS/UEFI a lose my profiles and have to adjust the setting all over again manually...


Wait.. it doesn't have that option at all? That's.. wtheck?


----------



## BiuS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erakith*
> 
> Wait.. it doesn't have that option at all? That's.. wtheck?


The part of save bios/uefi setting in AXTU was replaced by Fatal1ty Mouse Port config in the F-Stream Utility... yeah that is a pit.


----------



## sumstuf

Does anyone know how to mod the heatsink next to the first PCI-E slot on the ASRock Z77 Fatal1ty motherboard? It seems like no PCI cards can fit in the first slot without getting around the heatsink.


----------



## ghostrider85

Can anyone tell me what are these two for?

Advanced torbo 30
Gt overclocking support


----------



## dockerthedog

Hey all,

I'm running the Extreme4 with an i5 3570K. I use a OCZ Agility 3 60GB as a boot drove and have 2 1TB drives for storage. I also have a 150GB Raptor for games. Yesterday, I decided to do a fresh install of Win7 and have run into some issues. The install went fine, and I decided to throw in 2 250GB WD drives I had laying around in a raid 0. On my previous system, I used these same drives in a raid 0 and got pretty decent speeds. I moved the SSD to the Asrock SATA 6 port, along with my optical (LG Bluray) in AHCI. I put the 2 1TB drives on the Intel SATA 6 ports with the other 3 drives on the SATA 2 ports. These are set to raid mode in the bios. Here is where it got funky. I set the two 250's up in a raid 0 with no issues, reinstalled win7, then fired it up. Now when booting, once through post when the windows screen comes up, it takes probably 45 seconds or more for the animated windows logo to start. I'm not sure what caused the slowdown other that having 5 mechanical drives that are set to raid in bios but only have 2 drives in an array.

Any advice? I'm not opposed to pulling the two WD 250's as I don't need them in there. Just thought I'd use it in the raid 0 for a bit faster performance on non critical items.

Thanks


----------



## taotree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ghostrider85*
> 
> Can anyone tell me what are these two for?
> Advanced torbo 30
> Gt overclocking support


http://www.overclock.net/t/1198504/complete-overclocking-guide-sandy-bridge-ivy-bridge-asrock-edition

Advanced Turbo 30/50/100: Disabled
~Lazy feature that attempts to overclock the CPU for you. It will do a sloppy job.

GT OverClocking Support: Disabled
~Controls whether the IGPU (Internal GPU in the CPU) will be overclocked.


----------



## StrikerX

Guys any thoughts on this as I am clueless TBH -.- Quoting what my friend posted on another forum.
Quote:


> So after a whole week of being fed up and diagnosing the problem I have finally found the culprit in my hardware and trust me I lost alot. No one to blame here except the company itself but for anyone who in future has a problem like this, this might help him/her out.
> 
> So all of you know my GPU got fried a couple of days ago. Well thanks sabeeh aka SPyder on pg who helped me claimed it although i was 9 days over my warranty period. But that didnt solve the problem. 2 days back I started my pc on onboard display and everything worked fine for an hr and then artifacts and pc got stuck and after that no boot and no display. Now it boots but with no display. Debug error is d6 & d7. so i went all out and test every hardware I had. And here are the components I tested.
> 
> 1) i5 2500k (Gone)
> 2) i3 2100 (Gone)
> 3) G.SKill Ripjaws X 4gb DDR3 1333 (Gone)
> 4) Corsair Dominator GT 1866Mhz 4Gb
> 5) Asrock Z77 Extreme6 (The Culprit)
> 6) MSI GTX 560Ti HAWK (Gone)
> 7) Sparkle GTX 560 (Gone)
> 8) ASUS P8P67-Pro
> 9) XFX 750w XXX Black Edition PSU
> 10) Xigmatek NRP-502 500w PSU.
> 
> Now you must be wondering why typed gone infront of the the few components. Well here is the thing every hardware which says gone infront of them has stopped working. And its because the motherboard ASROCK Z77 Extreme6 is somehow shorted or it has some kind of electrical surge into it which has fried every hardware connected to it. The extra hardware is from my younger bro's build. And now he is cursing me I have lost equipment worth almost 100k after a 18.5k motherboard. I am not blaming anyone I am just saying.
> my 2500k was working perfectly before on my extreme4 and my bro's p8p67-pro but booted only twice on the extreme6 and its not working anymore on any motherboard.
> i3 2100 was also working perfectly before i plugged it in extreme6 and now its not working.
> the sparkle gtx 560 worked perfect on the board as well as he extreme6 but after the first run of 3D mark 11 2nd second test, the pc shut down and no display.
> Both PSUs are 100% perfect checked in 4 different pcs and no issues at all.
> my g.skill ripjaws x arent working anymore because after I plugged them in the extreme6 and there was no display and got an error 55 which says memory not installed. I plugged it in the p8p67-pro and the voltage shown to the rams was 2.00v which was impossible because I never got into BIOS. then I plugged in the Corsair Doms and voltage was 1.65v.
> 
> Which means the motherboard gave too many volts to every hardware connected to it which requires power.
> Will claim warranty for the motherboard but its useless to me now because I dont have anything to connect to hat motherboard.
> 
> Everyone who gets an error 69, d6, d7. Claim warranty asap and dont connect any other equipment to it. d6 and d7 are very common faults in Z77 extreme series in asrock.
> 
> Now FU*K PC, switching to a PS3 and a gaming laptop. Hopefully warranty will be claimed on both the processors. But Sparkle GPU was out of warranty and out of frustration I broke it into pieces with my baseball *True *****. G.Skill Memory I will send along with the motherboard to yasir bhai and lets see what happens. And 560Ti is aleady with astrontech for warranty claiming thanks to sabeeh aka spyder.
> 
> I rest my case here.


----------



## Erakith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StrikerX*
> 
> Guys any thoughts on this as I am clueless TBH -.- Quoting what my friend posted on another forum.


Why after some components get damaged would you continue adding more? That's not smart. If your mobo is delivering too much power it's fairly easy to identify a power surge on a board as you have voltage regulators all over the place.

Tell your friend to inspect the board - are any of the caps blown? Is there any conductive thermal paste accidentally placed onto the motherboard PCB? (Even a minute amount can screw it up.)

I'm not doubting that perhaps it is the board. I recently had a Gigabyte board also have voltage regulation issues which put my CPU to 92C, with a closed loop cooler on it, only in the BIOS. It happens, unfortunately, and ASRock should take care of you. The problem however is that your friend has consistently added more components to the board without thoroughly checking physically first. It's unlikely he's going to be taken care of to the full degree of his losses. He should have played the game smarter. OR, he should have asked for help BEFORE throwing a bunch of components at the board.


----------



## Kitarist

Common? i havent ever seen anyone mention this lol









What if you mobo was also touching the case since its a little smaller that most mobos so the whole board isnt screwed in.


----------



## StrikerX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erakith*
> 
> Why after some components get damaged would you continue adding more? That's not smart. If your mobo is delivering too much power it's fairly easy to identify a power surge on a board as you have voltage regulators all over the place.
> Tell your friend to inspect the board - are any of the caps blown? Is there any conductive thermal paste accidentally placed onto the motherboard PCB? (Even a minute amount can screw it up.)
> I'm not doubting that perhaps it is the board. I recently had a Gigabyte board also have voltage regulation issues which put my CPU to 92C, with a closed loop cooler on it, only in the BIOS. It happens, unfortunately, and ASRock should take care of you. The problem however is that your friend has consistently added more components to the board without thoroughly checking physically first. It's unlikely he's going to be taken care of to the full degree of his losses. He should have played the game smarter. OR, he should have asked for help BEFORE throwing a bunch of components at the board.


He's sending back the board to our local ASRock distributor and the hardware store/distributor i.e. iamextreme has also sent a copy of that thread to ASRock, lets see what their reply is. Honestly speaking this is the first time I am seeing something happen like this.

I haven't seen the board myself so I can't really say if there are any blown caps e.t.c.

p.s Will post back if something new pops up.


----------



## tw33k

Finally got my Fatal1ty back from ASRock after 2 months. Actually they decided to send me a replacement.

I'm trying to find a place selling the OC Formula board that will ship to Australia. I contacted Newegg but they haven't responded. I set up a postal address in the US that will forward packages on to me but because my "billing" address is in Australia, Newegg won't let me buy one.

Anyone got any suggestions as to where I could possibly purchase one from? I asked a friend on another forum if he could buy it for me and I would transfer the money through PayPal but he's not in a position to help (also doesn't have PayPal)


----------



## aar0nsky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StrikerX*
> 
> Guys any thoughts on this as I am clueless TBH -.- Quoting what my friend posted on another forum.


Honestly, this guy is a dumbass. If I knew him in real life I would tell him instead of adding components in, give them to me if he wants to throw them away. This is not how you troubleshoot. Please read further on troubleshooting.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erakith*
> 
> Why after some components get damaged would you continue adding more? That's not smart. If your mobo is delivering too much power it's fairly easy to identify a power surge on a board as you have voltage regulators all over the place.
> Tell your friend to inspect the board - are any of the caps blown? Is there any conductive thermal paste accidentally placed onto the motherboard PCB? (Even a minute amount can screw it up.)
> I'm not doubting that perhaps it is the board. I recently had a Gigabyte board also have voltage regulation issues which put my CPU to 92C, with a closed loop cooler on it, only in the BIOS. It happens, unfortunately, and ASRock should take care of you. The problem however is that your friend has consistently added more components to the board without thoroughly checking physically first. It's unlikely he's going to be taken care of to the full degree of his losses. He should have played the game smarter. OR, he should have asked for help BEFORE throwing a bunch of components at the board.


I could not agree more.

Lesson be learned. If your ****s broke. Troubleshoot and first visually inspect things, like 10 times and have someone else look at them too. This reminds me of the time the guys mobo that plugged in the firewire into the usb header on the mobo and it caught fire. Even if you think it is correct quadruple check it.
Yes it is unfortunate what happened but people need to remember that these are mass produced products. There will be "duds" and not all of them will be in tip top shape, hence the reasoning behind RMA's.
Hopefully people learn from this and do not make the same mistake. Thank you for posting it.

PS - Dont overclock if you cant afford to lose the parts you are "modifying". Even though this is a problem related to defective hardware, it could potentially become defective from improper settings and bad overclocking.


----------



## StrikerX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aar0nsky*
> 
> Honestly, this guy is a dumbass. If I knew him in real life I would tell him instead of adding components in, give them to me if he wants to throw them away. This is not how you troubleshoot. Please read further on troubleshooting.
> I could not agree more.
> Lesson be learned. If your ****s broke. Troubleshoot and first visually inspect things, like 10 times and have someone else look at them too. This reminds me of the time the guys mobo that plugged in the firewire into the usb header on the mobo and it caught fire. Even if you think it is correct quadruple check it.
> Yes it is unfortunate what happened but people need to remember that these are mass produced products. There will be "duds" and not all of them will be in tip top shape, hence the reasoning behind RMA's.
> Hopefully people learn from this and do not make the same mistake. Thank you for posting it.
> PS - Dont overclock if you cant afford to lose the parts you are "modifying". Even though this is a problem related to defective hardware, it could potentially become defective from improper settings and bad overclocking.


I remember the USB/1394 header one xD

**** happens and I hope he gets the RMA's claimed from the stores and I couldn't agree more that he should have been a bit careful when troubleshooting. Anyways, this should be a reminder to all the people on how to troubleshoot when things go wrong.

Btw it was a brand new mobo, his Z77 extreme 4 had two faulty RAM slots so he RMA'ed that one and opted to get the Extreme 6 by paying the difference.


----------



## taotree

I have the fatality Z77 Professional. Does anyone else notice that you cannot install a graphics card (at least a double sized one like the GTX 670 I have) in the bottom PCIe slot? The design of this motherboard doesn't make sense there. Or is there some way to make it work? All the headers are along the bottom of the board and the bottom pcie slot is low enough that the connections will get in the way if trying to install a graphics card there.


----------



## Erakith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *taotree*
> 
> I have the fatality Z77 Professional. Does anyone else notice that you cannot install a graphics card (at least a double sized one like the GTX 670 I have) in the bottom PCIe slot? The design of this motherboard doesn't make sense there. Or is there some way to make it work? All the headers are along the bottom of the board and the bottom pcie slot is low enough that the connections will get in the way if trying to install a graphics card there.


The first question I guess I should ask is..

Why are you putting an nVidia GPU in the x4 slot?


----------



## bengal

Am I added to the club yet?


----------



## Blast

So, got my replacement board. Works great so far!

Hooked up my liquid cooling system, spilled water on the board (loose barb). Still works fine o.o

Are boards coated with some sort of varnish or plastic? [granted, it was distilled water, but after sitting for a while distilled water can become conductive]


----------



## tw33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *taotree*
> 
> I have the fatality Z77 Professional. Does anyone else notice that you cannot install a graphics card (at least a double sized one like the GTX 670 I have) in the bottom PCIe slot? The design of this motherboard doesn't make sense there. Or is there some way to make it work? All the headers are along the bottom of the board and the bottom pcie slot is low enough that the connections will get in the way if trying to install a graphics card there.


I was forced to use that slot on my Fatal1ty and was able to get my 7950 to fit.


----------



## taotree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erakith*
> 
> The first question I guess I should ask is..
> Why are you putting an nVidia GPU in the x4 slot?


Ah, I guess it's a PCIe 2.0 x16 slot. So, I guess they assume that people would only put a smaller (single height) graphics card in there since it's only PCIe 2.0?


----------



## Erakith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *taotree*
> 
> Ah, I guess it's a PCIe 2.0 x16 slot. So, I guess they assume that people would only put a smaller (single height) graphics card in there since it's only PCIe 2.0?


AFAIK it's PCI-E 3.0, it's just that it's wired for a maximum of x4 PCI-E lanes. nVidia has a restriction on their GPUs, and they won't work in x4 slots - only x16 and x8. Which means that putting an nVidia GPU in that slot is pointless. AMD cards will work fine.. but only with x4 PCI-E lanes.


----------



## TheStig93

did you guys try out xfast ram? Ive been thinking about copying dota onto my RAM, would to loading times increase by a lot compared to a 830 ssd? Ive read that it could leave files on the ram that somehow cant be removed....


----------



## taotree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erakith*
> 
> AFAIK it's PCI-E 3.0, it's just that it's wired for a maximum of x4 PCI-E lanes. nVidia has a restriction on their GPUs, and they won't work in x4 slots - only x16 and x8. Which means that putting an nVidia GPU in that slot is pointless. AMD cards will work fine.. but only with x4 PCI-E lanes.


I should have stated that I was reading straight from my manual that it is a PCIe 2.0 x16 slot. So I would think nvidia cards would work fine in it.


----------



## taotree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheStig93*
> 
> did you guys try out xfast ram? Ive been thinking about copying dota onto my RAM, would to loading times increase by a lot compared to a 830 ssd? Ive read that it could leave files on the ram that somehow cant be removed....


I found it interesting they were using this special name for what has been around for a long time: a RAM disk.

But... it does make it very convenient because it will configure to move your pagefile there, temp folder, IE temp files, and such. So, it's really convenient. I wish it would work with Chrome, too. But you can configure Chrome to use it, you have to do registry and shortcut editing to make it work because you have to modify Chrome's command line.

When the computer is shut off everything on the ramdisk is gone, so it's only useful for storage of temporary files.

I'm using it. I also configured Chrome to use it. I haven't done any performance tests, though I do think Chrome responds faster in some situations. I disabled the pagefile though, since I have 16 GB RAM, so that part doesn't matter for me.


----------



## Erakith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *taotree*
> 
> I should have stated that I was reading straight from my manual that it is a PCIe 2.0 x16 slot. So I would think nvidia cards would work fine in it.


Ok, but it's STILL only x4, so it won't. Seriously.


----------



## kgtuning

you mean this book for the Fatal1ty z77 board?


----------



## taotree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erakith*
> 
> Ok, but it's STILL only x4, so it won't. Seriously.


I didn't read that page kgtuning scanned in, I was just reading the label which says x16. Why is it labeled an x16 slot if it then says "is used for PCI Express x4 lane width graphics cards". Confusing. Oh, is the x16 referring to the physical size of the slot, but it will only run it at x4 speeds?

It also recommends installing a single card in the top slot. I have mine in the middle slot since I thought it would fit better and be better for case air flow. I wonder if it makes much difference.


----------



## Erakith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *taotree*
> 
> I didn't read that page kgtuning scanned in, I was just reading the label which says x16. Why is it labeled an x16 slot if it then says "is used for PCI Express x4 lane width graphics cards". Confusing. Oh, is the x16 referring to the physical size of the slot, but it will only run it at x4 speeds?
> It also recommends installing a single card in the top slot. I have mine in the middle slot since I thought it would fit better and be better for case air flow. I wonder if it makes much difference.


If the slot is labelled anything but pcie2, you're going to get reduced performance for a single card setup.

Yes, they're x16 slots but each one is wired differently - z77 does not have enough pci-e lanes to support 3 cards in x16 mode. So you can either x16/0/0, x8/x8/0 or x8/x8/x4 (or maybe it's x8/x4/x4, can't remember). But you can't use the x4 slot with nVidia GPUs, they wont work. AMD only.


----------



## tw33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *taotree*
> 
> I didn't read that page kgtuning scanned in, I was just reading the label which says x16. Why is it labeled an x16 slot if it then says "is used for PCI Express x4 lane width graphics cards". Confusing. Oh, is the x16 referring to the physical size of the slot, but it will only run it at x4 speeds?
> It also recommends installing a single card in the top slot. *I have mine in the middle slot since I thought it would fit better and be better for case air flow. I wonder if it makes much difference*.


That is a x16 slot so you're good with the card there


----------



## taotree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tw33k*
> 
> That is a x16 slot so you're good with the card there


Hmm... Not according to GPU-Z, see the first image below.
this is while the little render side window is running so there is a load. Bus Interface shows it's only running x8. One of these days, I'll move it up to the top slot and confirm that it shows x16 at that point.

This matches with what the manual said--that this is for SLI situations. So, they really meant that single cards go on top, two use top two, and only in a 3 card crossfire setup would you want to use the bottom one.

CONFIRMED: The second image shows it when it's in the top slot and now it is running at x16.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## tw33k

Yeah...that's my bad. I just re-read the specs and I read it wrong the first time.


----------



## Kitarist

It's interesting that ASrock has the lowest RMA out of all brands out there


----------



## Erakith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kitarist*
> 
> It's interesting that ASrock has the lowest RMA out of all brands out there


It's interesting that you continue to post barely-relevant points and questions, and then you don't stick around for responses, despite being called out on it numerous times.


----------



## Kitarist

Well i do a lots of research before buying anything but thats just me.


----------



## brothergc

so anyone going for the new Asrock Z77 OC edition ? I saw that board on new egg and just have to get one . Wpndering if anyone else has taken the plunge ?


----------



## Erakith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brothergc*
> 
> so anyone going for the new Asrock Z77 OC edition ? I saw that board on new egg and just have to get one . Wpndering if anyone else has taken the plunge ?


Got one coming straight from ASRock. Will report back once I'm done testing.


----------



## brothergc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erakith*
> 
> Got one coming straight from ASRock. Will report back once I'm done testing.


cool I be ordering one this thursday . Seeing that this is a CEB form factor my standard ATX case probaly will not work , Correct ?


----------



## Erakith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brothergc*
> 
> cool I be ordering one this thursday . Seeing that this is a CEB form factor my standard ATX case probaly will not work , Correct ?


Depends on the case. Fill out your sig rig.


----------



## brothergc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erakith*
> 
> Depends on the case. Fill out your sig rig.


right now I have a coolermaster storm scout , I am thinking of this case to upgrade to
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B007Q7EG7I/ref=olp_product_details?ie=UTF8&me=&seller=


----------



## Erakith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brothergc*
> 
> right now I have a coolermaster storm scout , I am thinking of this case to upgrade to
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B007Q7EG7I/ref=olp_product_details?ie=UTF8&me=&seller=


I have a deep and passionate loathing for CM cases, so.. prob not the best person to ask. I have an NZXT Switch 810, it fits anything except things like the SR-X


----------



## tw33k

ASRock finally sent me a new board to replace my Fatal1ty with the dead PCI-E slots. Only took 2 months.



I've tried 3 different places trying to buy an OC Formula but no one will ship it to Australia.


----------



## brothergc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erakith*
> 
> I have a deep and passionate loathing for CM cases, so.. prob not the best person to ask. I have an NZXT Switch 810, it fits anything except things like the SR-X


Thats a shame , I looked at the NZXT case you have , but a little pricy , and its a full tower . Not knocking NZXT , had one years ago and their good cases . The cooler master gets rave reviews on new egg
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811119257






I like the 2 X docks , water cooling support , awesome cable magement , USB 3.0 ports, supports extended ATX motherboards , and the icing on the cake supports long vid cards at a reasonable price .
Finally check out the cooling of this case







looks like a win win IMO


----------



## BenchAndGames

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tw33k*
> 
> ASRock finally sent me a new board to replace my Fatal1ty with the dead PCI-E slots. Only took 2 months.
> 
> I've tried 3 different places trying to buy an OC Formula but no one will ship it to Australia.


Why are you unhappy with the Fatal1ty Z77 Professional?


----------



## tw33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BenchAndGames*
> 
> Why are you unhappy with the Fatal1ty Z77 Professional?


Who said I was unhappy? It's a great board


----------



## bengal

OP, update the owner's list please.


----------



## BenchAndGames

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tw33k*
> 
> Who said I was unhappy? It's a great board


Sorry, I understood that you attempt to buy a Formula Z77 for replace Fatal1ty, then you are satisfied with the Fatal1ty ? It works perfectly ? You now have a new, replacement RMA for you ?


----------



## selluminis

Got a z77 fatality off of good ole OCN and a 3770k coming from newegg. Can't wait to see what this bad boy can do. Currently running the z68 fatality gen 3 and a 2500k @ 4.8.










Also, quick question. Finally going to try some corsair ram. I ordered the 1866 vengeance stuff. That any good? If not, I still have time to cancel it. Running g.skill ripjaws 1600 at the moment.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820233184


----------



## Erakith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *selluminis*
> 
> Got a z77 fatality off of good ole OCN and a 3770k coming from newegg. Can't wait to see what this bad boy can do. Currently running the z68 fatality gen 3 and a 2500k @ 4.8.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, quick question. Finally going to try some corsair ram. I ordered the 1866 vengeance stuff. That any good? If not, I still have time to cancel it. Running g.skill ripjaws 1600 at the moment.
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820233184


Get some Samsung 30nm Green from the egg. $46 for 8GB and you can overclock it to 2400 mhz.









It's pretty easy too.

2400 @ 10-12-11-24-2 @ 1.6v.


----------



## selluminis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erakith*
> 
> Get some Samsung 30nm Green from the egg. $46 for 8GB and you can overclock it to 2400 mhz.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's pretty easy too.
> 2400 @ 10-12-11-24-2 @ 1.6v.


This it?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820147096


----------



## Erakith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *selluminis*
> 
> This it?
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820147096


Yes sir!


----------



## tw33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BenchAndGames*
> 
> Sorry, I understood that you attempt to buy a Formula Z77 for replace Fatal1ty, then you are satisfied with the Fatal1ty ? It works perfectly ? You now have a new, replacement RMA for you ?


I want an OC Formula but not to replace my Fatal1ty. I love this board. Overclocking with it is great, I'm very satisfied with it. And yes, ASRock sent me a new board to replace the one I RMA due to dead PCI-E slots. It only took 2 months


----------



## BenchAndGames

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tw33k*
> 
> I want an OC Formula but not to replace my Fatal1ty. I love this board. Overclocking with it is great, I'm very satisfied with it. And yes, ASRock sent me a new board to replace the one I RMA due to dead PCI-E slots. It only took 2 months


Ok, thank you very much for your answer.


----------



## M3T4LM4N222

What about the Z77 Pro3? Count me in! Just purchased last week and will arrive on Tuesday.

It's only differences from the Z77 Pro4 is that it doesn't have on board DVI and has two SATA 3 rather than four. The Z77 Pro4 is a 4+2 Power Phase vs 4+1 on the Z77 Pro3 which would only affect memory overclocking, which I am not worried about.

Yes, it overclocks - http://images.tweaktown.com/content/4/8/4852_01_asrock_z77_pro3_intel_z77_motherboard_review_full.png


----------



## M3T4LM4N222

It may be important to add that the ASrock PRO3, PRO4 and Extreme3 Crossfire/SLI at x16/x4 rather than x8/x8. I've seen several threads where people ask about crossfire/SLI on these boards and no one ever mentions that x16/x4 is not exactly ideal for crossfire/SLI because one card has more than enough bandwidth (x16) while the other card is struggling for bandwidth (x4). x8/x8 is ideal because both cards are getting enough bandwidth. The Extreme4, Extreme6 Crossfire/SLI at x8/x8 and the Extreme 9 Crossfire/SLI's at x16/x16 or x8/x8/x8/x8.


----------



## Raikku

I'll get Extreme4 Z77 today/tomorrow(depending about DHL...) and like to ask about that board's bios versions. I will get G.Skill 2133Mhz Ripjaws(2x8Gb) to put in, and I've read from GSKill forums that there are some differences which could affect memory and oc-performance/compability.

Is it true that 1.6 is best bios and there's some problems with 2.0 and others? I have 2700K to install to Ext4 and of course I'll oc it to 4.5Ghz etc.


----------



## Raikku

Well, got my mobo and at least now in the start everything seem to work. But... how in hell I'd get in bios with usb-keyboard(Logi G510)?
I can get in bios only if I connect ps2 keyboard, but surely that can't be what ASR has meant(?)


----------



## Erakith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raikku*
> 
> Well, got my mobo and at least now in the start everything seem to work. But... how in hell I'd get in bios with usb-keyboard(Logi G510)?
> I can get in bios only if I connect ps2 keyboard, but surely that can't be what ASR has meant(?)


I use a USB keyboard and can get into BIOS just fine.. ? Just keep pressing del until you get in? I don't have any issues there.


----------



## selluminis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raikku*
> 
> Well, got my mobo and at least now in the start everything seem to work. But... how in hell I'd get in bios with usb-keyboard(Logi G510)?
> I can get in bios only if I connect ps2 keyboard, but surely that can't be what ASR has meant(?)


What is ASR?


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *selluminis*
> 
> What is ASR?


guessing Asrock


----------



## ElevenEleven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raikku*
> 
> Well, got my mobo and at least now in the start everything seem to work. But... how in hell I'd get in bios with usb-keyboard(Logi G510)?
> I can get in bios only if I connect ps2 keyboard, but surely that can't be what ASR has meant(?)


Are you plugging your usb periferals to USB3.0 ports? If so, try using them in USB2.0 sockets. If that doesn't help, try moving your mouse while pressing keys on the keyboard.


----------



## selluminis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElevenEleven*
> 
> Are you plugging your usb periferals to USB3.0 ports? If so, try using them in USB2.0 sockets. If that doesn't help, try moving your mouse while pressing keys on the keyboard.


Good call. The 3.0 does not work until you install drivers.


----------



## Raikku

I've used those USB2.0's which are there with eSata, not that there are other options to use 'cause other ones are usb3.0's...
I guess I have to try updating bios to see if that change situation to any direction. Maybe it is that 1.20-bios what cause this.

edit.anyone have a link for bios 1.60(flash)?
And stupid question, where's auto-oc in this board's bios?
It's not there like it is in P67 boards.


----------



## brothergc

Got a basic question , have been thru my asrock z77 extreme 4 and read another manual for the Asrock Z77 OC edition and I see no obvious way to disable the IGPU ( intergrated graphics on the CPU ) How is this done or can it be done ?


----------



## Erakith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brothergc*
> 
> Got a basic question , have been thru my asrock z77 extreme 4 and read another manual for the Asrock Z77 OC edition and I see no obvious way to disable the IGPU ( intergrated graphics on the CPU ) How is this done or can it be done ?


It's in Advanced -> CPU settings afaik.


----------



## brothergc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erakith*
> 
> It's in Advanced -> CPU settings afaik.


sorry but looking at the manual I see no such setting under advanced spu settings . Now under nothbridge settings I see I am abel to select which primary GPU , Is this it ??


----------



## Erakith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brothergc*
> 
> sorry but looking at the manual I see no such setting under advanced spu settings . Now under nothbridge settings I see I am abel to select which primary GPU , Is this it ??


No, that's not it.
You just find the setting for disabling the onboard GPU.. go into your BIOS and LOOK. It's there.


----------



## brothergc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erakith*
> 
> No, that's not it.
> You just find the setting for disabling the onboard GPU.. go into your BIOS and LOOK. It's there.


ok I am just checking see I am running a IVY brigde xeon with no IGPU , considering getting a 3770k so see in my bios their IS NO setting for this and the manuals I have looked at do not show it as a option so before I plunk down over 300 clams for a 3770k I want to KNOW for sure . I am not just some nubie to building systems , but when I cant find something in the bios and when I look thru manuals carefully for that option , and its not their , I get to wondering . One would think it would be clearly stated in the manual whick I have sooured over many times . Sorry if I ticked ya off
Just downloaded the manual for my board and what you discribe is NOT their , sir if you cant answer the question then kindy just dont post a reply


----------



## Erakith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brothergc*
> 
> ok I am just checking see I am running a IVY brigde xeon with no IGPU , considering getting a 3770k so see in my bios their IS NO setting for this and the manuals I have looked at do not show it as a option so before I plunk down over 300 clams for a 3770k I want to KNOW for sure . I am not just some nubie to building systems , but when I cant find something in the bios and when I look thru manuals carefully for that option , and its not their , I get to wondering . One would think it would be clearly stated in the manual whick I have sooured over many times . Sorry if I ticked ya off
> Just downloaded the manual for my board and what you discribe is NOT their , sir if you cant answer the question then kindy just dont post a reply




See what happens when you just look?


----------



## ElevenEleven

I'm a bit irritated at the automated fan curves for my current ITX motherboard. Even if I set the cpu fan speed to level 1 at 65C, the fan spins up to 100% in any game, even if my CPU doesn't even reach 65C (sub 60 normally with silent fan settings). Perhaps I should do a BIOS update, or is there anything else I could try?

My current Z77E-ITX bios version is 1.10. I can't actually tell if my Extreme4 fan profile did the same thing as my Noctua CPU fan was so quiet, I just ran it at full speed at all times anyway. This case is on my desk though, so I hear fans much better.


----------



## brothergc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erakith*
> 
> It's in Advanced -> CPU settings afaik.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erakith*
> 
> 
> See what happens when you just look?


well I see the confusion , 1st you said under advanced/cpu settings . then now its under advance north bridge settings ...and the last one just does not plain say " disable Intergrated GPU" So Asrock could have been more discriptive in what they named the setting . After all they have options to disable Lan, USB 3 , ect *plainly stated* . Ok then thanks . One last thing you make it sound like I have not looked , I did , again and again and again . But when a manufacture is vauge on what a setting does who is realy to blame ?


----------



## M3T4LM4N222

I'm in to join



















Yes, I do realize my memory is in single channel mode in the picture. It was just a glory shot lol.


----------



## tw33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brothergc*
> 
> well I see the confusion , 1st you said under advanced/cpu settings . then now its under advance north bridge settings ...and the last one just does not plain say " disable Intergrated GPU" So Asrock could have been more discriptive in what they named the setting . After all they have options to disable Lan, USB 3 , ect *plainly stated* . Ok then thanks . One last thing you make it sound like I have not looked , I did , again and again and again . But when a manufacture is vauge on what a setting does who is realy to blame ?


It's pretty clear. "IGPU Multi-Monitor" Enable/Disable.


----------



## brothergc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tw33k*
> 
> It's pretty clear. "IGPU Multi-Monitor" Enable/Disable.


sounds more like some kind of monitor support item geez , forget this forum bunch of snobs , moderator delete my account I ask a simple question and wow, get the 3rd degreee , This place is about as frendly as a badgers den


----------



## Erakith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brothergc*
> 
> sounds more like some kind of monitor support item geez , forget this forum bunch of snobs , moderator delete my account I ask a simple question and wow, get the 3rd degreee , This place is about as frendly as a badgers den


We helped you.

You got "the 3rd degree" because
a) ASRock are not natively english, and therefore their BIOS is a translation, things might get lost along the way.
b) It's fairly easy to figure out based on the description of the setting.
c) You only had to look.


----------



## chino1974

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brothergc*
> 
> sounds more like some kind of monitor support item geez , forget this forum bunch of snobs , moderator delete my account I ask a simple question and wow, get the 3rd degreee , This place is about as frendly as a badgers den


Dude I just looked on this thread today and caught the drama your trying to create. Several members very easily explained to you where to look in your bios. And they also said afaik which if you dont uncderstand means "as far as I know" So you could have looked alil yourself and being "not a newbie to pc building" as you stated you would realize that alot of these manufacturers aren't american so things are transelated. And igpu means internal graphics processor in english so what was there not to understand?

Also if you know as much as you claim to know why would the bios show settings for a igpu when your processor doesn't have one? The bios does what's call a post test which is a self test to see what hardeware it has and make sure it is running properly. Now when your board posts and sees the cpu" central processing unit" doesn't have and igpu "internal graphics processing unit" 9 out 10 times it will not show settings for it seeing that it doesn't have it. Just because you didn't want to do alil research yourself and just wanted someone else to walk you through something that was self explanatory to begin with and you didn't get it doesn't give you the right to be rude and disrespectful. I haven't been on OCN very long but the time I have been here everyone has been more than helpful to me. And I have plenty of experience working on pc since the pentium pro days basically. But I don't claim to know everything. So when I need help I ask politely and if I don't understand what's being explained to me again I ASK POLITELY. People like you come on here start petty drama then leave the crap for us members that are on here everyday legitamitely helping and trying to get help at the same time to smell. No wonder in almost 2 years of being on OCN you have "0" Reps. I wish someone would fullfil your request of having your account deleted. To the real members of OCN I'm very sorry for the rant but lately I've been seeing this more and more. This is not or myspace for this disrespectful drama.

My name is Chino and I endorse this anouncement.


----------



## Raikku

How about those Intel rapid-something and smart something, can I disable them from bios?


----------



## ElevenEleven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raikku*
> 
> How about those Intel rapid-something and smart something, can I disable them from bios?


Can't you simply go through each menu in the BIOS until you find the settings you're looking for?..


----------



## Raikku

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElevenEleven*
> 
> Can't you simply go through each menu in the BIOS until you find the settings you're looking for?..


...meant do I need them or not... I don't even have slightest idea what those do or not.


----------



## chino1974

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raikku*
> 
> ...meant do I need them or not... I don't even have slightest idea what those do or not.


Yes you can disable both Intel smart connect and rapid start. The rapid start is a type of deep sleep mode which is supposed to let your pc boot very quickly but it's not ever really off so your burning energy regardless. And with a ssd these boards boot up fast as is. And smart connect is some kind of lan monitoring program. Both gimmick IMO I disabled both off them on mine and running perfect.As for not being able to get into your bios through a USB keyboar. I had the same issue and it was that I had the keyboard plugged into a USB 3.0 port. Since no drivers are installed yet they are not working I think. I do know that I plugged my keyboard and mouse into the usb 2.0 port above the ps-2 ports and they worked just fine.


----------



## aar0nsky

Moving along with the thread. Anyone that posts "Can I join the club" or messages me asking here is your answer. YES. This club is voluntary. I tried keeping up the member list but it got too big and too much for me to handle. If you have a board, you can advertise this club in your sig and no one will mind. It is more of a discussion group than a "club". Everyone is here to help.
Erakith, is usually correct in his statements and tries to help people.

Please note to anyone viewing this thread and wanting to ask questions.
Step 1. Read the original post.
Step 2. Read through the thread for common questions.(If its too much to read be prepared to accept ridicule for an obvious question)
Step 3. If questions still arent answered google.com may have your answer.
Step 4. Post if your issue is not resolved but keep in mind if you have not done the previous steps, you may get criticized for not using useful functions that are at your disposal. If you are repeating a question that has been answered numerous times, you may get thrown through a loop.

In the end this thread is to share information and be helpful.
Lets all just get along and enjoy our boards.


----------



## Erakith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aar0nsky*
> 
> Erakith is super fantastic, usually correct, and is one of the coolest people on the planet.


Fixed that for you.


----------



## ElevenEleven

I'd still like to bump up my previous question, whether anyone knows why my BIOS fan profiles are behaving so poorly (i.e. setting CPU fan speed at level 1 at 65C target temperature still yields 100% fan speed even at 58C or so -- same for case fans; they spin up to full pretty quickly).


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erakith*
> 
> Fixed that for you.


LMAO. ego much.


----------



## Raikku

Have to say that I don't understand, why I don't have auto-oc options in my Ext4(1.20 bios). There are pics in net where those options are there in top of oc-tweaker page, but my bios doesn't have them?

And that usb-kb problem, it has something to do with G510 and this mobo, because with MS Sidewinder X6 I can get to bios on start.


----------



## chino1974

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raikku*
> 
> Have to say that I don't understand, why I don't have auto-oc options in my Ext4(1.20 bios). There are pics in net where those options are there in top of oc-tweaker page, but my bios doesn't have them?
> And that usb-kb problem, it has something to do with G510 and this mobo, because with MS Sidewinder X6 I can get to bios on start.


The g510 get to bios just not on usb 3.0 ports. As soon as I pluged it into a usb 2.0 it worked just fine. Which is not a problem cause why would you want to waste a usb 3.0 port with a keyboard ?


----------



## Raikku

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chino1974*
> 
> The g510 get to bios just not on usb 3.0 ports. As soon as I pluged it into a usb 2.0 it worked just fine. Which is not a problem cause why would you want to waste a usb 3.0 port with a keyboard ?


No, in my case G510 doesn't go to bios, same thing with all USB2 and 3's, I've tried all of them.
Luckily I had this old X6 in closet so I guess I have to use this with E4.


----------



## taotree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElevenEleven*
> 
> I'd still like to bump up my previous question, whether anyone knows why my BIOS fan profiles are behaving so poorly (i.e. setting CPU fan speed at level 1 at 65C target temperature still yields 100% fan speed even at 58C or so -- same for case fans; they spin up to full pretty quickly).


I have the same setting: level 1 at 65C target. I just did a quick test. Early Prime95 stays at low 60's so when I ran it my fans did stay at 9xx RPM. And then the smaller one kicks in and goes to 70+ and fans go up to 15xx, so... it does seem to be working for me.

Sorry for basic suggestions but... you've confirmed you have compatible fans (PWM 4 pin) fan hooked up to the CPU Fan 1 header?

I'm not sure how the CPU Fan 2 header is supposed to work since it's a 3 pin header.

Chassis Fan1 is the only one that has auto RPM for me. So, make sure you're connected to that one.


----------



## chino1974

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raikku*
> 
> No, in my case G510 doesn't go to bios, same thing with all USB2 and 3's, I've tried all of them.
> Luckily I had this old X6 in closet so I guess I have to use this with E4.


That's wierd my G510 only gave me that issue if I plugged it into the USB 3.0 ports. As long as I plugged it into the top usb 2.0 port by the ps-2 port it works just fine. Did you check logitewebsite to see if there are any compatibility issues with these boards and maybe the Z77 chipset ? Now I want to know what causes that even though mine is fine now.


----------



## ElevenEleven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *taotree*
> 
> I have the same setting: level 1 at 65C target. I just did a quick test. Early Prime95 stays at low 60's so when I ran it my fans did stay at 9xx RPM. And then the smaller one kicks in and goes to 70+ and fans go up to 15xx, so... it does seem to be working for me.
> Sorry for basic suggestions but... you've confirmed you have compatible fans (PWM 4 pin) fan hooked up to the CPU Fan 1 header?
> I'm not sure how the CPU Fan 2 header is supposed to work since it's a 3 pin header.
> Chassis Fan1 is the only one that has auto RPM for me. So, make sure you're connected to that one.


Thank you for your reply. My current motherboard is the ITX one, so it has only one CPU fan header (PWM) and one case fan header (also PWM). My CPU fan is 4-pin PWM, and I have tried it in both the CPU header and the Chassis Fan 1 header - spins up to max in both cases before temperature reaches 65C, even if I set target speed level to 1. My case fans also speed up too much when plugged into the Chassis Fan 1 header, even though they are not PWM. I feel like something about it is buggy... My old Extreme4 didn't do this with one of my non-quiet case fans, or I'd have noticed.

Basically I can watch my fan speed in a game. My CPU (the cores and the package) will not even reach 60C, but the CPU fan will reach still maximum RPM, as well as the case fans. Gets pretty noisy!


----------



## selluminis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brothergc*
> 
> ok I am just checking see I am running a IVY brigde xeon with no IGPU , considering getting a 3770k so see in my bios their IS NO setting for this and the manuals I have looked at do not show it as a option so before I plunk down over 300 clams for a 3770k I want to KNOW for sure . I am not just some nubie to building systems , but when I cant find something in the bios and when I look thru manuals carefully for that option , and its not their , I get to wondering . One would think it would be clearly stated in the manual whick I have sooured over many times . Sorry if I ticked ya off
> Just downloaded the manual for my board and what you discribe is NOT their , sir if you cant answer the question then kindy just dont post a reply


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erakith*
> 
> 
> See what happens when you just look?


It is probably not showing up because the xeon does not have a gpu integrated into it. Once you put in the 3770k it should show up. I guarantee you you can disable it once you have a cpu with gpu built in.


----------



## chino1974

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *selluminis*
> 
> It is probably not showing up because the xeon does not have a gpu integrated into it. Once you put in the 3770k it should show up. I guarantee you you can disable it once you have a cpu with gpu built in.






That's exactly what I told him when I went on my lil rant the other day. When the bdoes its post test it sees what it has and doesn't have and doesn't show settings for hardware it doesn't have at the time of post. Once he drops a cpu with an igpu it'll come up in his bios. There was no need for the drama. And again I apologize for my rude rant also. I just don't like seeing people who are trying to help be talked to in that manner.


----------



## selluminis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chino1974*
> 
> That's exactly what I told him when I went on my lil rant the other day. When the bdoes its post test it sees what it has and doesn't have and doesn't show settings for hardware it doesn't have at the time of post. Once he drops a cpu with an igpu it'll come up in his bios. There was no need for the drama. And again I apologize for my rude rant also. I just don't like seeing people who are trying to help be talked to in that manner.


I did not see that you said that already. Sorry. I fully agree with you though....


----------



## manriquem

Hey guys new member here... It´s there a way we can have a repository for OC profiles going from say 3.4 to whatever on AIR , H20 and LN2 ?


----------



## yabasoya

I am new here. I've been looking for info for my build and this seems like a great thread. I breezed through it but couldnt find my answer.

Fatal1ty Z77 Professional Motherboard
OCZ Fatal1ty 1000W Power supply
Intel Core i7-3770K Ivy Bridge 3.5GHz

I'm looking for decent memory. Looking for 2X8Gb. Is the max speed DDR3 1600? and 2800(OC) if the 1600 is overclocked? I'm just a little confused at this point.

Thanks.


----------



## Erakith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yabasoya*
> 
> I am new here. I've been looking for info for my build and this seems like a great thread. I breezed through it but couldnt find my answer.
> Fatal1ty Z77 Professional Motherboard
> OCZ Fatal1ty 1000W Power supply
> Intel Core i7-3770K Ivy Bridge 3.5GHz
> I'm looking for decent memory. Looking for 2X8Gb. Is the max speed DDR3 1600? and 2800(OC) if the 1600 is overclocked? I'm just a little confused at this point.
> Thanks.


The ASRock board (and ivy bridge) supports 1600Mhz natively, and therefore 1600Mhz is not considered an overclock and memory controller settings should not factor in when installing the memory.

Anything above 1600mhz will require an "overclock" to run at their rated speed. Typically this just means setting the speed and timings in the BIOS, or choosing the correct XMP profile. Nothing major. There IS a possibility that you may have to tweak something to get it to run, there always is, but that shouldn't be a concern as it's not overly difficult; even if you're a novice.


----------



## yabasoya

I see, so if I understand you correctly, 1600 I can just install with no extra tweaking. I can however buy faster memory but will need to tweak the bios to get it working right, Awesome, thanks.


----------



## chino1974

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *selluminis*
> 
> I did not see that you said that already. Sorry. I fully agree with you though....


Don't apologize brother I was just agreeing with you and backing up what you said which was right. That's what we're here for help eachother out.


----------



## taotree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElevenEleven*
> 
> Thank you for your reply. My current motherboard is the ITX one, so it has only one CPU fan header (PWM) and one case fan header (also PWM). My CPU fan is 4-pin PWM, and I have tried it in both the CPU header and the Chassis Fan 1 header - spins up to max in both cases before temperature reaches 65C, even if I set target speed level to 1. My case fans also speed up too much when plugged into the Chassis Fan 1 header, even though they are not PWM. I feel like something about it is buggy... My old Extreme4 didn't do this with one of my non-quiet case fans, or I'd have noticed.
> Basically I can watch my fan speed in a game. My CPU (the cores and the package) will not even reach 60C, but the CPU fan will reach still maximum RPM, as well as the case fans. Gets pretty noisy!


If you're putting a 3 pin fan on a 4 pin header, my understanding is that they will go full speed. So that might explain your case fans.

As for the CPU fans... I don't know, sorry.


----------



## ElevenEleven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *taotree*
> 
> If you're putting a 3 pin fan on a 4 pin header, my understanding is that they will go full speed. So that might explain your case fans.
> As for the CPU fans... I don't know, sorry.


No, that's not the case. Anyway, this does not explain my 4-pin fan's behavior in either fan header.


----------



## aar0nsky

First off I will say this, some people get too technical about fans







they just need to plugin and run. If you are concerned about controlling them, buy a fan controller since as history will show you, controlling them with software is next to useless. Fan controllers are pretty inexpensive. If you dont like that then buy a quieter fan.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *manriquem*
> 
> Hey guys new member here... It´s there a way we can have a repository for OC profiles going from say 3.4 to whatever on AIR , H20 and LN2 ?


Due to the nature of the ivy bridge processors this would be impossible. These processors right now are not grouped by batch or stepping. They are each random as far as overclocking goes. I have not seen a series of processors that are so similar they can use the same oc settings. Otherwise this would be a great idea.


----------



## Erakith

Small update:

OC Formula will be here mid next week, along with:
3770k (upgrading from 3570k)
EK Supremacy Copper/Acrylic
EK XTX 360mm rad
EK DCP 4.0 Pump
6 Enermax T.B. Silence 1200Rpm fans

..
I love my job.


----------



## selluminis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aar0nsky*
> 
> First off I will say this, some people get too technical about fans
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they just need to plugin and run. If you are concerned about controlling them, buy a fan controller since as history will show you, controlling them with software is next to useless. Fan controllers are pretty inexpensive. If you dont like that then buy a quieter fan.
> Due to the nature of the ivy bridge processors this would be impossible. These processors right now are not grouped by batch or stepping. They are each random as far as overclocking goes. I have not seen a series of processors that are so similar they can use the same oc settings. Otherwise this would be a great idea.


Agreed on the fan controller. However, do research on your fans as they may buzz when connected to a fan controller. I had that happen and had to get all new fans as well.

I think the idea for the datasheet with people's oc is a good idea. Yes, they all oc differently, but if there are a bunch of people's settings on there, that will give people a really good idea of the over all range of the CPU/mobo and a good firm starting point. However, the best way to do it is to start at the beginning and work your way up to the highest most stable OC.


----------



## Raikku

About my problem about not having auto-oc options in bios, I finally found some info from net(this was only place!) from this thread:
http://forums.tweaktown.com/asrock/49315-no-advanced-turbo-30-uefi-bios-2.html

So this problem is real, although it seem to be very rare. Hopefully I'll get some answers from ASRock to solve this.
I sent email to their support about this.


----------



## ElevenEleven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aar0nsky*
> 
> First off I will say this, some people get too technical about fans
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they just need to plugin and run. If you are concerned about controlling them, buy a fan controller since as history will show you, controlling them with software is next to useless. Fan controllers are pretty inexpensive. If you dont like that then buy a quieter fan.


This is a work-around and has nothing to do with me investigating the nature of the odd fan profiles. After all, this is OCN, and people like myself want to figure things out. It's like saying "if you don't want to build your own computer and troubleshoot, just buy a Dell."


----------



## M3T4LM4N222

I am having an issue with my Z77 PRO3. I purchased a PCI Wireless Card today and installed it into the last slot on my Z77 PRO3. When I turned my computer on a message came up saying "BIOS returned to default settings - Press F1 to continue or F2 to go to setup" I went to setup, fixed my Overclock then I booted up, but it was noticeably slower. I checked device manager and there was no new devices or no driver errors. So I shut down my computer. Windows 7 shut down, but my system fans continued to run. I held down the power button and the computer shut off. I then moved the Wireless card to the other PCI slot, booted into Windows and the exact same thing occurred. So I removed the PCI device, booted back into Windows, turned off the system and AGAIN the same thing happened. So I powered down the system and reset the BIOS. This time the computer booted into Windows faster and shut down without a single issue. What could be causing this? I need wireless because I am moving into a different room very soon.

Thanks guys!


----------



## Mehdi

A while back, someone suggested I ignore the SATA 3 ports since the chipset was actually slower than the SATA 2 controllers. Is this still the case?

It really sucks that I can't utilize my SSD to it's full potential...


----------



## ElevenEleven

This is the case for Marvell controllers which don't operate at full SATAIII speeds. It's not the case for Intel SATA III controllers. You may have been told this about a different motherboard? Extreme4 has Intel SATAIII ports.


----------



## Mehdi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElevenEleven*
> 
> This is the case for Marvell controllers which don't operate at full SATAIII speeds. It's not the case for Intel SATA III controllers. You may have been told this about a different motherboard? Extreme4 has Intel SATAIII ports.


Interesting, I'll have to swap them then.

Here are the original posts:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *punceh*
> 
> when you think something is wrong its usually just a little thing ;P anyway glad you got it working
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> avoid the SATA 3 A ports(the asmedia controlled ones) just connect your HDD's to the black ports they wont notice a speed difference anyway


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mehdi*
> 
> Haha very true
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why avoid the SATA 3 A ports? Is there something wrong with them? I was originally going to hook everythign to the light blue ports, as suggested by an earlier poster and the little sticker on it.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *punceh*
> 
> well 2 ports(the 3 A ones) are controller by an 3rd party chip instead of the intel southbridge. these usually tend to have higher latencys and worse read/write speeds(mostly random), plus they sometimes get messed up in windows. in most cases its even better to connect an SSD to an intel southbridge controlled SATA 2 port than a 3rd party controlled SATA3 port just because of that. obviously an intel sata3 controller port will be best of the choices but you cant hook up 4 drives to 2 ports
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i dont know how much the 3rd party controllers have evolved since the first introduction though..


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpo6969*
> 
> They suck (compared to the Intel ports). The Intel PCH is also faster.
> The ASmedia usb ports have given some alot of issues, driver related I believe.
> Lots of good info here:
> http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?280386-Asrock-Z77-Extreme4-amp-Extreme6.-Report-issues-overclocks-and-related-stuff-here!


Perhaps I'm misreading something?

edit: Doh... I misread this, apparently I should be avoiding the SATA 3 A-Ports... not the SATA 3 ports all together...


----------



## ElevenEleven

Extreme4 has 2 types of SATAIII ports: ASMedia and Intel. Just use the Intel ones for your SSD OS drives.


----------



## lmclean12

Hi guys, i'm new to overclocking and i've just managed to make 4.6ghz stable on my i5-3570k on an ASRock extreme 6 board



just wondering what you guys think of the temperatures and vCore? I'm using a custom built watercooling loop for cooling the cpu.


----------



## Blast

I bought another 8 gigs of ram and tried installing it today (4 x 4 gb).

The system will not turn on if I have the RAM [Ripjaws X] at stock clockspeed (2133), but it works fine at 1600. I have the voltage manually set to 1.6v.

I tried loading the XMP profile and the issue persists. I have never run 4 sticks of ram before - any suggestions?


----------



## ElevenEleven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blast*
> 
> I bought another 8 gigs of ram and tried installing it today (4 x 4 gb).
> The system will not turn on if I have the RAM [Ripjaws X] at stock clockspeed (2133), but it works fine at 1600. I have the voltage manually set to 1.6v.
> I tried loading the XMP profile and the issue persists. I have never run 4 sticks of ram before - any suggestions?


It is a lot more difficult to overclock 4 sticks of ram and have a stable system. In most cases, you will have to downclock your ram a bit / loosen timings / up voltages, etc. For example, I can run 2 sticks of Samsung 30nm RAM at 2133 11-11-11-28 1T at 1.45V no problem. With 4 of those sticks, I can do 1866MHz 9-9-9-24 1T at ~1.5V, and 2133MHz becomes unstable at reasonable timings and voltages.


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blast*
> 
> I bought another 8 gigs of ram and tried installing it today (4 x 4 gb).
> The system will not turn on if I have the RAM [Ripjaws X] at stock clockspeed (2133), but it works fine at 1600. I have the voltage manually set to 1.6v.
> I tried loading the XMP profile and the issue persists. I have never run 4 sticks of ram before - any suggestions?


my ripjaws X 4gb by 4 (16gb) are set like this... 10-11-10-28-2n @1.65volts running at 2133mhz on a Asrock Fatal1ty professional.


----------



## Blast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElevenEleven*
> 
> It is a lot more difficult to overclock 4 sticks of ram and have a stable system. In most cases, you will have to downclock your ram a bit / loosen timings / up voltages, etc. For example, I can run 2 sticks of Samsung 30nm RAM at 2133 11-11-11-28 1T at 1.45V no problem. With 4 of those sticks, I can do 1866MHz 9-9-9-24 1T at ~1.5V, and 2133MHz becomes unstable at reasonable timings and voltages.


I figured as much. Its obviously no big deal because the few hundred mhz doesn't make a massive change. My RAM is rated for 1.5-1.6v. Would you advice I don't try anything above 1.6?


----------



## ElevenEleven

Confused by the usefulness of the "*No-K OC Function*". When anything but "Auto" is selected for overclock type (Per Core / All Cores / Auto), the function is not even available. Selecting "Auto" gives the option to enable the "No-K OC Function", which appears to just set the max possible clock on a locked processor (or something - couldn't boot with it yet). I normally run on a low-power profile at 3.9GHz boost for the top 2 cores (i7 3770) at -0.1V offset voltage, but this voltage wasn't good enough for the "No-K OC Function", as I can't go past the BIOS at that. I'll have to play with the function more at stock voltage, out of curiosity, but so far I'm very confused why it's even there and what benefits, if any, it brings to the user.


----------



## Raikku

If I put my 2700K's multi to 44x, what other values I've to change? LLC to 1? And do I have to change any voltages?
If so, then how much and what?


----------



## Offender_Mullet

New Extreme4 owner here. I oc'd my 3770K to 4.0GHz and cpu-z is showing a vcore of 1.2v Is that high?

I'm coming off a Llano build, so I forgot what things I'm suppose to turn off in the bios. If anyone can provide a link I'd appreciate it.


----------



## Erakith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Offender_Mullet*
> 
> New Extreme4 owner here. I oc'd my 3770K to 4.0GHz and cpu-z is showing a vcore of 1.2v Is that high?
> I'm coming off a Llano build, so I forgot what things I'm suppose to turn off in the bios. If anyone can provide a link I'd appreciate it.


Something like this?


----------



## Offender_Mullet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erakith*
> 
> Something like this?


Thank you. +rep added.







I followed the guide but still am seeing the 3770K throttling down to 1600Mhz when I'm idling. I even ran the Heaven benchmark and it was still showing as 3.5GHz. Hmm, I guess I missed a step or something.


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Offender_Mullet*
> 
> Thank you. +rep added.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I followed the guide but still am seeing the 3770K throttling down to 1600Mhz when I'm idling. I even ran the Heaven benchmark and it was still showing as 3.5GHz. Hmm, I guess I missed a step or something.


Pretty sure that's normal, mine idles at 1600 then ramps up as needed.


----------



## Erakith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Offender_Mullet*
> 
> Thank you. +rep added.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I followed the guide but still am seeing the 3770K throttling down to 1600Mhz when I'm idling. I even ran the Heaven benchmark and it was still showing as 3.5GHz. Hmm, I guess I missed a step or something.


Thats Intel SpeedStep - disable it if need be. I let mine throttle when idle. If when running Heaven it still says 3.5 though..


----------



## aar0nsky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lmclean12*
> 
> Hi guys, i'm new to overclocking and i've just managed to make 4.6ghz stable on my i5-3570k on an ASRock extreme 6 board
> 
> just wondering what you guys think of the temperatures and vCore? I'm using a custom built watercooling loop for cooling the cpu.


Is the custom loop going through a gpu water block as well or just the cpu?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blast*
> 
> I bought another 8 gigs of ram and tried installing it today (4 x 4 gb).
> The system will not turn on if I have the RAM [Ripjaws X] at stock clockspeed (2133), but it works fine at 1600. I have the voltage manually set to 1.6v.
> I tried loading the XMP profile and the issue persists. I have never run 4 sticks of ram before - any suggestions?


I would load up windows with 1600mhz and go into AIDA64 check the proper timings(not just the basic 4 like 7-7-7-21 but all of the timings) and make sure those are set right for the speed you want to use, then reboot and adjust accordingly.


----------



## aar0nsky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Offender_Mullet*
> 
> Thank you. +rep added.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I followed the guide but still am seeing the 3770K throttling down to 1600Mhz when I'm idling. I even ran the Heaven benchmark and it was still showing as 3.5GHz. Hmm, I guess I missed a step or something.


Turn off speedstep.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kgtuning*
> 
> Pretty sure that's normal, mine idles at 1600 then ramps up as needed.


It is only normal if you have intel speedstep enabled, otherwise there is a problem.


----------



## aar0nsky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElevenEleven*
> 
> It is a lot more difficult to overclock 4 sticks of ram and have a stable system. In most cases, you will have to downclock your ram a bit / loosen timings / up voltages, etc. For example, I can run 2 sticks of Samsung 30nm RAM at 2133 11-11-11-28 1T at 1.45V no problem. With 4 of those sticks, I can do 1866MHz 9-9-9-24 1T at ~1.5V, and 2133MHz becomes unstable at reasonable timings and voltages.


See I have always heard this about 4 sticks of ram and I guess it varies. On my Q9550 and my corsair dominator ram, I was using a gigabyte EP45T-UD3LR board. It was an LGA775 socket and supported DDR3 ram. I had two different dual channel sets, one of them 1333mhz stock and one of them 1600mhz stock. I overclock both sets and had some luck. The best luck for stability I had was when I was at 4.08GHz on my q9550 and each set of RAM was at a different speed. It was the weirdest thing. When setting them to the same speed I was unstable , even meeting in the middle same thing.
It was more stable with 4 sticks than I could ever get it with 2 sticks of ram. Now that chip sits at 3.5Ghz since its air cooled now and only the 1333mhz ram is in that box but its overclocked to 1600mhz.


----------



## sherlock

I currently own an ASRock Z77 Extreme 4, everything is working fine though I have no idea how to work the Fan control.

Currently under AXTU->Fan Profile I have everything at max(Lv10/lv4) and I don't find my stock cooler running at 2.1K rpm to be very loud. However I am upgrading to a Hyper 212 Evo and might not need that high of a RPM on that, plus I heard Evo would spin too slow on some mobos without setting adjustment, is this true with ASRock boards?


----------



## lmclean12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aar0nsky*
> 
> Is the custom loop going through a gpu water block as well or just the cpu?


Just the cpu.


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aar0nsky*
> 
> Turn off speedstep.
> It is only normal if you have intel speedstep enabled, otherwise there is a problem.


Pardon my noobness but is there a reason to disable speedstep.?


----------



## Erakith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kgtuning*
> 
> Pardon my noobness but is there a reason to disable speedstep.?


It's a preference thing.
I leave it on as I don't feel voltage fluctuations are an issue, and keeping it at a lower voltage/clock when idle is fine for me.
Some take it off as they feel voltage fluctuations could be potentially damaging for a chip.


----------



## aar0nsky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lmclean12*
> 
> Just the cpu.


I knew it. I could tell by your temps








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erakith*
> 
> It's a preference thing.
> I leave it on as I don't feel voltage fluctuations are an issue, and keeping it at a lower voltage/clock when idle is fine for me.
> Some take it off as they feel voltage fluctuations could be potentially damaging for a chip.


And that is why you are the man. Instead of saying one way is right you educate people on it being a preference.
I personally do not like my chip fluctuating. I have not heard of anyone saying they have problems with leaving it on but I just like running full speed 24/7. Makes me feel better about my overclock as well.


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erakith*
> 
> It's a preference thing.
> I leave it on as I don't feel voltage fluctuations are an issue, and keeping it at a lower voltage/clock when idle is fine for me.
> Some take it off as they feel voltage fluctuations could be potentially damaging for a chip.


Okay thanks. I will keep my current settings then.


----------



## ElevenEleven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sherlock*
> 
> I currently own an ASRock Z77 Extreme 4, everything is working fine though I have no idea how to work the Fan control.
> Currently under AXTU->Fan Profile I have everything at max(Lv10/lv4) and I don't find my stock cooler running at 2.1K rpm to be very loud. However I am upgrading to a Hyper 212 Evo and might not need that high of a RPM on that, plus I heard Evo would spin too slow on some mobos without setting adjustment, is this true with ASRock boards?


Unfortunately I have not been able to find fan curves anywhere, but you can still get some idea by switching your fans to manual mode and setting your target CPU temperature to, say, 50C, and CPU fan to level 5. Monitor your CPU temperatures at idle and load with something like RealTemp and raise/lower the CPU fan level accordingly. Case fans can go from 0 to 9 or 0 to 4 - I normally also kept mine at around level 4-5 at ~50C target CPU temperature. Start there and tweak!

P.S.: ASRock has a utility that allows changing fan voltage / speed inside Windows, but I found it to have a slow response, and some of my fans (or maybe the motherboard itself) would make a very annoying sound when I would turn the fans low. So I personally prefer changing fan speed through the BIOS (or a fan controller).

P.S.: I used to think that "target fan speed" was supposed to be the one at which that fan would run when CPU would reach "target temperature". I didn't play with it too much on my ASRock Extreme4, but now that I have a small build with ITX, I've been tweaking fans a lot to get them to a quiet level. And it appears more that the "target fan speed" is the speed at which the fans run UNTIL "target CPU temperature" is reached. Just before that, they start ramping up to maximum RPM (which in my case is quite loud). Even if I set "target fan speed" to 1 and CPU temperature to 65C, my fans will go to max RPM when CPU reaches ~60C. So I'm getting a fan controller for this motherboard


----------



## taotree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElevenEleven*
> 
> P.S.: I used to think that "target fan speed" was supposed to be the one at which that fan would run when CPU would reach "target temperature". I didn't play with it too much on my ASRock Extreme4, but now that I have a small build with ITX, I've been tweaking fans a lot to get them to a quiet level. And it appears more that the "target fan speed" is the speed at which the fans run UNTIL "target CPU temperature" is reached. Just before that, they start ramping up to maximum RPM (which in my case is quite loud). Even if I set "target fan speed" to 1 and CPU temperature to 65C, my fans will go to max RPM when CPU reaches ~60C. So I'm getting a fan controller for this motherboard


It would be interesting to hear various experiences on this. I currently have that setting: target 1 temp 65 and my fans (akasa vipres) are running at a nice quiet 972 RPM. Also note that fans might not change speeds immediately. So, when changing parameters for a test, give it some time.

Time for a chart (this is done using F-Stream Tuning software from within Windows). Here's my testing:
Level : Target : Actual Temp : RPM
1 : 45 : 20's : 974
1 : 65 : 20's : 972
1 : 65 : ~60 : 992
1 : 65 : 70's : 1880 (prime small)
5 : 45 : 20's : 1370
5 : 65 : 20's : 1370
5 : 65 : ~60 : 1370 (prime blend)
5 : 65 : 70's : 1880 (prime small)
10 : 45 : 20's : 1880
10 : 65 : 20's : 1880
10 : 65 : 70's : 1880 (prime small)

Seems to match with what you said: it runs level until the target temperature is reached. Though different than what you said, mine stayed at level at 60 C and didn't ramp up from there until after it went above the 65C target temp.

I used CoreTemp for the above temps, though I could/probably should have used F-Stream for that, too.


----------



## ElevenEleven

I'll play with it more to try to get some numbers. I was using CPUID's Hardware Monitor for a while, which was a mistake, since it does some weird averaging and doesn't really show core temperatures in real time. Moreover it exaggerates idle core temperatures (due to that I guess). Anyway, back to RealTemp now, so I'll be able to see better when the fans ramp up. I just think it's silly that the motherboard makes fans go to max RPM, and there's no way to change that.

I've tried SpeedFan, by the way, which completely misinterpreted core and CPU temperatures and used an incorrect parameter. It would report core temperatures of 16-22, when in reality the cores were in mid 30s. And it would read CPU package temp as CPUTIN in CPUID, but that's not actually the proper CPU package temp. My best bet is to go with a fan controller, which I'm in the process of getting, instead of redoing all of my fans =/


----------



## Enigma5

Hey just I just got the Z77 OC Formula in to review and I wanted to share a "first look". Going to be sending the board off to Erakith next week for some overclocking










Retail box


Accessories bag, user's guides and drivers CD


All of the accessories




Super Sexy!


CPU Socket, Alloy chokes, multiple filter caps


Watercooling built into the heatsinks!


Color coded memory slots, power connector, USB 3.0 header


Debug LED, dip switches for PCIe lanes, OC buttons, V-Probe


10 SATA ports, 6 are SATA 6GB/s


Expansion slots, 2x PCIe 3.0 x16 1x PCIe x4, 2x PCIe x1


Rear I/O


Power and reset buttons, front panel headers

If you have any questions about the board let me or Erakith know


----------



## ElevenEleven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enigma5*
> 
> Hey just I just got the Z77 OC Formula in to review and I wanted to share a "first look". Going to be sending the board off to Erakith next week for some overclocking


You are possibly aware of this feature already, but if not, it's an interesting one to keep in mind.
("Multicore Acceleration")


----------



## Offender_Mullet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erakith*
> 
> Thats Intel SpeedStep - disable it if need be. I let mine throttle when idle. If when running Heaven it still says 3.5 though..


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aar0nsky*
> 
> Turn off speedstep. It is only normal if you have intel speedstep enabled, otherwise there is a problem.


Thanks guys I tried that, but no dice. So, I reset everything and then tried this guide: http://www.overclock.net/t/1198504/complete-overclocking-guide-sandy-bridge-ivy-bridge-asrock-edition but I'm getting the same result again. Odd.


----------



## Erakith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Offender_Mullet*
> 
> Thanks guys I tried that, but no dice. So, I reset everything and then tried this guide: http://www.overclock.net/t/1198504/complete-overclocking-guide-sandy-bridge-ivy-bridge-asrock-edition but I'm getting the same result again. Odd.


Try disabling C1E, C3, and C6 in the Advanced CPU settings.


----------



## ElevenEleven

Make sure to turn off EIST? I think it's a different setting, but I can't remember that BIOS anymore. Definitely disable C6.


----------



## Offender_Mullet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erakith*
> 
> Try disabling C1E, C3, and C6 in the Advanced CPU settings.


I had those disabled also.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElevenEleven*
> 
> *Make sure to turn off EIST?* I think it's a different setting, but I can't remember that BIOS anymore. Definitely disable C6.


Thank you I'll try that. I didn't think it would be this much of a headache to oc.


----------



## Gomi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enigma5*
> 
> *SNIP*
> If you have any questions about the board let me or Erakith know


Can those fittings be replaced ? As if I wanted to use compression fittings etc. Or are they "welded" to the heatsink.


----------



## Erakith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gomi*
> 
> Can those fittings be replaced ? As if I wanted to use compression fittings etc. Or are they "welded" to the heatsink.


They're 3/8 ID barbs. Afaik, no they cannot be replaced.


----------



## lmclean12

Last night i managed to hit 4.7ghz on my i5-3570k but it took a Vcore of about 1.352V and temperatures got to 80 degrees on core #2 in prime95 so my question is, do you think that's as far as i can safely push this chip and that going to 4.8ghz would just cause more damage that good?


----------



## aar0nsky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lmclean12*
> 
> Last night i managed to hit 4.7ghz on my i5-3570k but it took a Vcore of about 1.352V and temperatures got to 80 degrees on core #2 in prime95 so my question is, do you think that's as far as i can safely push this chip and that going to 4.8ghz would just cause more damage that good?


Your TJMAX is 100*C. If you want your chip to last and you are running it 24/7 80*C is usually the max for most. It all depends on what you want. High overclock + high temps = high rate of degradation. It is up to you how far you want to overclock and no one can say for sure what is safe for your chip. If you are not ready to replace your chip or be without a computer until you have parts then you should not be overclocking in the first place.


----------



## weezymagic

hey all. got my rig up and going. one small problem, my 1tb wd hdd isnt being fully recognized? its under device manager as working but not showing under computer???



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## ElevenEleven

Type into Windows Search: "disk management" and click on "Create and format hard disk partitions". There, find your unrecognized drive (is it brand new?) and and create new simple volume, then format it. Then your OS will see it.

_edited for correct order of operations_


----------



## weezymagic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElevenEleven*
> 
> Type into Windows Search: "disk management" and click on "Create and format hard disk partitions". There, find your unrecognized drive (is it brand new?) and format it. Then create new simple volume. Then your OS will see it.


thanks, worked perfectly


----------



## ElevenEleven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weezymagic*
> 
> thanks, worked perfectly


Glad this helped. New (and refurbished) hard drives are usually not formatted, so they will not be seen by the OS until they are formatted. Confused me too first time I dealt with this.


----------



## weezymagic

yeah, now almost everything is good. just need to figure out why zynga is pinned to the taskbar and shortcut on desktop everytime i boot up and i cant find the root of it to delete it. oh well. ill look in a bit


----------



## aar0nsky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElevenEleven*
> 
> Glad this helped. New (and refurbished) hard drives are usually not formatted, so they will not be seen by the OS until they are formatted. Confused me too first time I dealt with this.


All users folder?


----------



## Offender_Mullet

My 2 small gripes about this board are:

*1.)* The case fan headers located in the middle are in a terrible terrible place. Two of my case fans won't reach them.

*2.)* No pwm cpu fan function in the bios. This is utterly ridiculous. Why would they leave that out of the cpu fan option?









Other than that, this board is great so far.


----------



## Raikku

Yeah, that "no cpu fan speed adjusting"(without 4pin fan) is very strange thing. Especially when older models had that option(like P67-boards)
Don't know if they can fix that with bios(is that hardware thing or about bios software)?


----------



## Garming

Hey everyone, I own an ASrock z77 extreme 4 and I am currently trying to undervolt my Kingston HyperX 4x2gb (http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820104167) from 1.65 to 1.5. However, I can't seem to do it because of the XMP profile being used. Is there a way to disable the XMP profile or create a new XMP profile? Changing the DRam voltage to 1.5 under voltage config did nothing. If this is an impossible task, then I would like to know so I can start my search for a cheap pair of 1.5v ram.


----------



## ElevenEleven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aar0nsky*
> 
> All users folder?


Hm? Not sure what you mean.


----------



## ucode

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Garming*
> 
> I am currently trying to undervolt my Kingston HyperX 4x2gb from 1.65 to 1.5. However, I can't seem to do it because of the XMP profile being used.


1.65V is in your XMP profile, if you want to run at XMP speed then that is likely what you need. If you set 1.5V at those speeds then likely the RAM fails in which case the BIOS would need to change the settings to enable RAM to post. If you want 1.5V try a lower clock speed.


----------



## aar0nsky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Offender_Mullet*
> 
> My 2 small gripes about this board are:
> *1.)* The case fan headers located in the middle are in a terrible terrible place. Two of my case fans won't reach them.
> *2.)* No pwm cpu fan function in the bios. This is utterly ridiculous. Why would they leave that out of the cpu fan option?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Other than that, this board is great so far.


You could always buy extensions for the case fans.


----------



## aar0nsky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElevenEleven*
> 
> Hm? Not sure what you mean.


Something about not being able to get rid of an icon. I just thought it might be in the "All Users" folder therefore you would need to delete it from there. It was just a suggestion.


----------



## ElevenEleven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aar0nsky*
> 
> Something about not being able to get rid of an icon. I just thought it might be in the "All Users" folder therefore you would need to delete it from there. It was just a suggestion.


I see. It was someone else who had that issue, that's why I was confused!

http://www.overclock.net/t/1254599/official-asrock-z77-discussion-owners-club/1700#post_18135611


----------



## cmf0106

Hey everyone, I just got my new i5 components along with a Asrock z77 extreme 4 and I am having many difficulties installing windows 7 onto my hard drive.

i5 3750k
Asrock z77 extreme4
8 gigs ddr3 ripjaw gskill
nvidia gtx 260
Antec 650w
Windows 7 64 bit
Seagate Barracuda 7200.11 ST3500320AS 500GB 7200 RPM 32MB Cache SATA 3.0Gb/s 3.5" Internal Hard Drive -Bare Drive
x2 other Sata2 hard drives (both western digital)

Basically, windows 7 will NOT detect the hard drive when the motherboard is in AHCI mode. But it WILL detect it in IDE storage mode. In IDE mode, it moves incredibly slow for instance it literally takes 30 minutes to get past the windows logo loading splash screen. I have installed the latest BIOS.

No drives displayed when in AHCI mode. But its important to note even though the drives do not display the windows 7 setup, they do show up in bios in ahci mode.


I have built many computers and never encountered an issue like this.


----------



## ElevenEleven

What SATA port are you connecting it to on your motherboard? Have a look at your MB manual and plug it into one of the slots indicated for an OS drive install (there are some that are preferred for storage and some for main system drives). Also use the Intel ports.


----------



## cmf0106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElevenEleven*
> 
> What SATA port are you connecting it to on your motherboard? Have a look at your MB manual and plug it into one of the slots indicated for an OS drive install (there are some that are preferred for storage and some for main system drives). Also use the Intel ports.


The manual doesnt really specify, save for a sticker on the motherboard that I removed that read "For better performance and short boot time we suggest you connect the HDD On SATA port 0-5 as boot device"

Which it is. Also, the manual doesnt really appear to specify which are intel or asmedia ports. But based on this video, the ones I am using seem to be intel.


----------



## ElevenEleven

Page 13 of the manual: find ports labeled with 12, "SATA3_0" and "SATA3_1", gray colored. Those are Intel SATA 3.0 ports. Try one of those for your OS drive (even if it's not SATA3).

(On the photo you linked above, it's the 2 ports to the right of the ones in the red rectangle).


----------



## cmf0106

I put them into the intel sata 3 ports, same issue, no drives are displaying. Also I didn't see the intel vs. asmedia port identification on page 13, mine was how to install ATX spacers. Perhaps you were using a changed PDF.

Anyways thanks for helping me.


----------



## ElevenEleven

Ahh, I don't have the motherboard box anymore, so I just looked at the PDF from the ASRock site, yeah. So SATA3_0 doesn't work then? (not SATA3_A0--that's ASMedia SATA3). I'm not sure then. Try a different SATA cable, make sure your drive is connected to the power supply properly, make sure there are no other hard drives /SSDs connected. Make sure the drive shows up in the BIOS and is labeled properly as Hard Disk Drive and AHCI. Could be that your drive went bad or something's off with the motherboard SATA sockets. If the latter is the case, I'd try another drive there, just to see that they work or not.

*Edit: by the way, you should try to format the drive in another computer first, to be sure. It could be an issue if you are using a new / refurbished but just purchased drive, see here:*
http://www.overclock.net/t/1254599/official-asrock-z77-discussion-owners-club/1700#post_18134897


----------



## cmf0106

Yes I used sata_0, not asmedia.

I have already attempted different sata cables. I have unplugged and replugged the satacables/ psu cables numerous times. I only connect a single HDD at a time.

The drive shows up in bios like I said in my original post but will not display in the windows 7 install. The drive I am currently using was freshly formatted on another computer already. The other 2 are as well, still doesnt display in the win 7 install.

Not sure whats going on but its a pain. I doubt its the motherboard since I have only had it for 2 days now.


----------



## ElevenEleven

If the drive is detected in the BIOS, already formatted on another computer and confirmed as operational, and plugged in properly, I'm not sure what to think. Never seen it happen before if all of those things checked out.

Maybe it's the way you formatted the drives? What did you use to format them and what setting? (like MBR or GPT...and NTFS) Seems like the drives are detected, but Windows doesn't like them for its install purposes since it doesn't recognize the format or something.


----------



## Erakith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cmf0106*
> 
> Yes I used sata_0, not asmedia.
> I have already attempted different sata cables. I have unplugged and replugged the satacables/ psu cables numerous times. I only connect a single HDD at a time.
> The drive shows up in bios like I said in my original post but will not display in the windows 7 install. The drive I am currently using was freshly formatted on another computer already. The other 2 are as well, still doesnt display in the win 7 install.
> Not sure whats going on but its a pain. I doubt its the motherboard since I have only had it for 2 days now.


Does it allow you to find the driver?
Click that, then navigate to the Windows CD/USB you're using to boot, and select it. It should search the folder and locate the driver for you.


----------



## cmf0106

Just to reiterate, the drives DO show up if I do IDE storage mode instead of AHCI
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erakith*
> 
> Does it allow you to find the driver?
> Click that, then navigate to the Windows CD/USB you're using to boot, and select it. It should search the folder and locate the driver for you.


Do you mean like this, because if so it did not work


@Elevenelven, I don't remember to be honest. One drive was formatted within the win 7 installation itself (by right clicking and format), another one was done inside the windows OS I don't recall the settings though.


----------



## Erakith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cmf0106*
> 
> Just to reiterate, the drives DO show up if I do IDE storage mode instead of AHCI
> Do you mean like this, because if so it did not work
> 
> @Elevenelven, I don't remember to be honest. One drive was formatted within the win 7 installation itself (by right clicking and format), another one was done inside the windows OS I don't recall the settings though.


Uncheck the digitally signed driver box, try again, but yes that's what I mean.


----------



## cmf0106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erakith*
> 
> Uncheck the digitally signed driver box, try again, but yes that's what I mean.


The only check box I see is "Hide drivers that are not compatible with hardware on this computer" I unchecked it and it still did not find anything.


----------



## ElevenEleven

Try re-formatting the drives (or at least the one on which you want your OS) in another computer, following all the proper guidelines for a W7 formatting for the drive of that particular size. You don't need to load AHCI drivers for W7 normally - only for old operating systems, like Windows XP.


----------



## cmf0106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElevenEleven*
> 
> Try re-formatting the drives (or at least the one on which you want your OS) in another computer, following all the proper guidelines for a W7 formatting for the drive of that particular size. You don't need to load AHCI drivers for W7 normally - only for old operating systems, like Windows XP.


I will give it a shot. What is the proper way to reformat a hard drive in another computer? Thank you


----------



## cmf0106

Not sure if this is worth anything, but windows 7 installation disk detected my external hard drive in a USB 2.0 slot.

Does it sound like maybe the motherboard is bad?


----------



## ElevenEleven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cmf0106*
> 
> I will give it a shot. What is the proper way to reformat a hard drive in another computer? Thank you


Well, just do this:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1254599/official-asrock-z77-discussion-owners-club/1700#post_18134897

Delete volume (if there exists one) -> create New Simple Volume. If it's a 500GB drive, just format it as NTFS (MBR). Will take a while to format. Then shut down, take out the drive, try it in the new computer.


----------



## cmf0106

Thanks, any thoughts on the external hard drive picture I posted above? Defective motherboard perhaps?


----------



## ElevenEleven

This is likely because it is properly formatted for Windows to recognize it. Your motherboard recognizes the internal drives fine, as evidenced by seeing them listed in the BIOS, so I'm betting it's a software issue relating to Windows compatibility.


----------



## cmf0106

Did two separate proper formats, still encountering the same issue. At this point, how likely is this issue likely to be specifically related to the motherboard?

If it is, I am about ready to get a refund on this asrock from newegg and go to my local frys to pick up a ASUS p8z77


----------



## ElevenEleven

Perhaps it's the motherboard, it's tough to say without seeing all the settings in person. You've looked through all the BIOS settings to make sure they check out for what you're trying to do? And probably a silly question, but does that drive happen to have some odd slave jumper setting?


----------



## cmf0106

Settings look fine, nothing out of the ordinary. The hard drive does appear for me in IDE storage mode, but not in AHCI. The problem in IDE storage mode it the install goes INCREDIBLY slow. I left it to install, came back an hour later, and it had not even progressed 1%. Hell the splash screens, and language options themselves take literally 20 minutes to load.

Some people were suggesting to boot win7 from a USB thumbdrive. Problem is my only usb thumb drive is only 2 gigs. Not large enough for win7.

If I were to buy the asus p8z77 today, how likely would I be to run into the exact same issue. Where drives do not show up on AHCI storage mode? Because I might just do that instead of buying a new usb drive to fit win 7 and install it on my hdd in IDE mode on my asrock extreme 4


----------



## ElevenEleven

I don't know, maybe you'll have better luck installing from a USB drive without your DVD drive plugged in at all. I usually install from USB flash drives, so I can't tell you if there's a difference in experience between the two. If you can somehow get ahold of a suitable flash drive today, like borrow from a friend, I'd try that first. Extreme4 is a very nice motherboard in my opinion.

I had this happen with an older AMD Gigabyte motherboard while installing Windows XP from a DVD. It wouldn't recognize my drive at all, while it was seen fine with the BIOS. Only when I cursed the DVD and took it out, and got a flash drive with W7 instead to see if it would work (it usually does), it worked perfectly. So I ended up putting W7 on that hard drive instead (it was a sale computer, and I was trying to be cheap).


----------



## manriquem

Well ... my life sucks..
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?SID=sBVAfv1AEeGEMyas14OV6Q0_0_cWJ_0_0&AID=10440897&PID=1225267&nm_mc=AFC-C8Junction&cm_mmc=AFC-C8Junction-_-cables-_-na-_-na&Item=N82E16813157293

bought the MB a month a go..an now this.....


----------



## ElevenEleven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *manriquem*
> 
> Well ... my life sucks..
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?SID=sBVAfv1AEeGEMyas14OV6Q0_0_cWJ_0_0&AID=10440897&PID=1225267&nm_mc=AFC-C8Junction&cm_mmc=AFC-C8Junction-_-cables-_-na-_-na&Item=N82E16813157293
> bought the MB a month a go..an now this.....


Your life sucks because you didn't save $41 on an average RAM?


----------



## kpo6969

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cmf0106*
> 
> Just to reiterate, the drives DO show up if I do IDE storage mode instead of AHCI
> Do you mean like this, because if so it did not work
> 
> @Elevenelven, I don't remember to be honest. One drive was formatted within the win 7 installation itself (by right clicking and format), another one was done inside the windows OS I don't recall the settings though.


If you are installing in achi mode it is calling for the F6 floppy install driver for the achi controller. When you get to this screen put a flash drive in with the un-zipped driver on it and click to install the driver. Then windows should see your drive.
F6 Floppy

f6flpy-x64.zip or f6flpy-x86.zip

http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Detail_Desc.aspx?agr=Y&DwnldID=21730&keyword=%222012+Intel+Rapid+Storage+Technology+(Intel+RST)%22&lang=eng


----------



## aar0nsky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpo6969*
> 
> If you are installing in achi mode it is calling for the F6 floppy install driver for the achi controller. When you get to this screen put a flash drive in with the un-zipped driver on it and click to install the driver. Then windows should see your drive.
> F6 Floppy
> f6flpy-x64.zip or f6flpy-x86.zip
> http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Detail_Desc.aspx?agr=Y&DwnldID=21730&keyword=%222012+Intel+Rapid+Storage+Technology+(Intel+RST)%22&lang=eng


Yeah I believe its not your motherboard at all. It seems to me like its the install media. I have had windows 7 disks that have done this to me. If you version is illegal and not bought I wouldn't be surprised if thats the issue. just saying.

I would try a different windows 7 disk or try the achi drivers mentioned in the quoted post above.


----------



## cmf0106

@ kpo6969 & aar0nsky, thank you very much for the help you are providing. As you will see in the update below, it definitely is not motherboard related since I purchased an asus p8z77 as well. Windows CD possibly, but I somehow doubt it since I am downloading the ISO from digital river which has the same hashes. I will try updating the sata control driver as kpo6969 mentioned when I get back with a new HDD and possibly a retail system builder CD of windows 7, depending on what Is suggested here.

Update: I purchased an asus p8z77 from frys as well, and I am still encountering the same issue. The hard drive shows up initially in BIOS, but then after the asus splash screen it reads no hard disk detected.

I then boot from CD and there is no hard drive listed to install windows too. Once I restart the hard drive is no longer listed in bios either until I power on and off. This is in AHCI mode.

If the hard drives are not showing up to install windows 7 to in either my asrock z77 extreme 4 or the assus p8z77 it must not be a mother board issue. At this point looks like:

1) hard drive2) my digital rivers ISO of windows 7 Official Windows 7 SP1 ISO from Digital River http://www.mydigitallife.info/official-windows-7-sp1-iso-from-digital-river/

Only hard drives available for me to test at frys at this time is a western digital caviar green wd5000csrtl 500gb sata 3, Thats all they have in stock believe it or not. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822136334

*Let me stress though, both the asus p8z77 and asrock extreme 4 BOTH detect the hard drive in IDE storage mode. But it goes astronomically slow, literally 30 minutes to get past the windows 7 splash screen. The drives don't show up in AHCI mode, but do in IDE.
*


----------



## ElevenEleven

Why don't you just get a USB flash drive as I suggested yesterday







Good chance it will work if you download an ISO from the Microsoft site.


----------



## cmf0106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElevenEleven*
> 
> Why don't you just get a USB flash drive as I suggested yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good chance it will work if you download an ISO from the Microsoft site.


Yes I should try that. Will I likely be able to install from USB in AHCI mode?

Was going to follow this guide to install from USB


----------



## punceh

just set it to AHCI, theres no reason it shouldnt work in AHCI.
does the drive show up when you do:
shift f10 on the screen Install windows
*diskpart*
*list disk*
if it shows up do:
*select disk "number of your hdd"* such as "Select disk 0" or "Select disk 1". you'll see the disk in the list with a number behind it.
*clean*
*convert MBR* you can skip this but its better to do anyway i guess
*Create Partition Primary align=4096*
*format quick FS=NTFS*
*exit*

then try to install and see if it shows up during installation.


----------



## Shogon

Just bought the Formula! 1st AsRock board ever and I am looking forward to how it compares to this z68 FTW from EVGA!


----------



## cmf0106

Update, system is finally working. I purchased a new hard drive from Frys and windows 7 detected it. Can anyone explain why three of my other drives were not detected, yet this new one was? I followed steps to make sure my other drives were formatted correctly, yet they did not appear.

Things that had no effect: Win 7 USB bootable install, motherboard, BIOS, cmos, sata control drivers , properly formatting older drives

(did not work) Windows 7 did not detect:

1. Seagate Barracuda 7200.11 ST3500320AS 500GB 7200 RPM 32MB Cache SATA 3.0Gb/s 3.5" Internal Hard Drive -Bare Drive

2. Western Digital Caviar Blue WD6400AAKS 640GB 7200 RPM 16MB Cache SATA 3.0Gb/s 3.5" Internal Hard Drive -Bare Drive

3.Western Digital Caviar Blue WD2500AAJS 250GB 7200 RPM 8MB Cache SATA 3.0Gb/s 3.5" Internal Hard Drive -Bare Drive

(worked) Windows 7 DID detect:
Western Digital Caviar Green WD5000CSRTL 500GB 7200 RPM 16MB Cache SATA 3.0Gb/s 3.5" Hard Drive


----------



## ElevenEleven

So you haven't tested the installation with a flash drive, just in case? Just checking, because it seems like you keep going in circles, getting a new motherboard, getting a new hard drive, instead of testing the root of the issue.


----------



## cmf0106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElevenEleven*
> 
> So you haven't tested the installation with a flash drive, just in case? Just checking, because it seems like you keep going in circles, getting a new motherboard, getting a new hard drive, instead of testing the root of the issue.


Yes I did a bootable copy of windows 7 from a flash drive.


----------



## ElevenEleven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cmf0106*
> 
> Yes I did a bootable copy of windows 7 from a flash drive.


And did it work on the old hard drives? If no, then I'm unfortunately out of clues... unless those drives are older and the newer one has some feature that the old one's don't (but it really shouldn't be an issue...)


----------



## cmf0106

No the usb win7 did not detect the older drives.

Just wanted to thank everyone involved in this thread for offering your input, I really appreciated your help. Thanks so much.


----------



## ElevenEleven

What motherboard did you keep









P.S.: hopefully those other drives will be detected from within the OS so you can keep them for storage... or sell them on Craigslist


----------



## aar0nsky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElevenEleven*
> 
> What motherboard did you keep
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P.S.: hopefully those other drives will be detected from within the OS so you can keep them for storage... or sell them on Craigslist


Ive never made a sale on craigslist for any computer parts in my area. I dont understand it.


----------



## ElevenEleven

Really? I've sold 4 full systems (one for $1200!) and many parts, including graphics cards and memory. Can be irritating and time-consuming, but I don't have access to better means (and who's going to want to pay shipping for a heavy desktop?) Paypal + eBay have significant fees. Not sure what's not to understand.


----------



## StrikerX

Anyone here successfully ran rams @ 2400 Mhz or above?


----------



## Erakith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StrikerX*
> 
> Anyone here successfully ran rams @ 2400 Mhz or above?


I have. Overclocked samsung 30nm green to 2400mhz, and am currently running G.Skill trident X @ 2400. Not tried to overclock them yet, but we'll see.

If you're running 2 sticks, try putting them in slots 2 and 4, rather than 1 and 3. 1 and 3 have issues for me when trying to boot at 2400.


----------



## Elenkhos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erakith*
> 
> I have. Overclocked samsung 30nm green to 2400mhz


What timings and voltage did you use?


----------



## Erakith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elenkhos*
> 
> What timings and voltage did you use?


1.6v
10-12-11-24-2


----------



## Layo

I'm planning to buy the ASRock Z77 extreme4 with i5-3570k (3.7-4ghz) and AMD 7950 (1050/6000 wanted). I heard some people saying ASRock desks are bull**** if you want to overclock. How is the truth?


----------



## Erakith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Layo*
> 
> I'm planning to buy the ASRock Z77 extreme4 with i5-3570k (3.7-4ghz) and AMD 7950 (1050/6000 wanted). I heard some people saying ASRock desks are bull**** if you want to overclock. How is the truth?


My Z77 Extreme6 will OC to 4.9ghz on the 3570k with no issues (aside from heaaaat!). I've overclocked a 680 on here too.


----------



## manriquem

me too. 10-12-12-31 1.65 V


----------



## StrikerX

@Erakith
Which bios did you use?


----------



## Erakith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StrikerX*
> 
> @Erakith
> Which bios did you use?


Confirmed on 1.4 thru 1.9, Extreme6
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *manriquem*
> 
> me too. 10-12-12-31 1.65 V


Is that the G.Skill Trident X? Looks like it.


----------



## Layo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erakith*
> 
> My Z77 Extreme6 will OC to 4.9ghz on the 3570k with no issues (aside from heaaaat!). I've overclocked a 680 on here too.


4Ghz is more then enough for me. Are there any problems?


----------



## Raikku

Quite funny, they made new bios due my complains about no turbo&opt.oc with 2700K









But other thing, why, no matter how I set up things, voltage rises everytime near or level 1.4v(checked with Cpuz and Ctemp) with 4,4Ghz, when I run IBT. How I would keep that voltage in lower level?


----------



## Erakith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raikku*
> 
> Quite funny, they made new bios due my complains about no turbo&opt.oc with 2700K
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But other thing, why, no matter how I set up things, voltage rises everytime near or level 1.4v(checked with Cpuz and Ctemp) with 4,4Ghz, when I run IBT. How I would keep that voltage in lower level?


Is your voltage set to auto? That'll be why.
Try giving it a specified value. For 4.4ghz on Ivy (so it may differ), I could simply set the offset voltage to +0.005v and it'd be 100% stable. That'd put the vcore at something around 1.2. Then you can put LLC at say, level 3 to cover you against any vdroop issues, and you're golden.


----------



## williamdabastrd

I'd like to join in with my Pro4!









The only issue I have with this board is that the custom fan controls only let you set the numerical value for fan speed on two of the fan headers. Outside of that it seems great, I get great OC on it with my i5-3570k and my temps are overall pretty cool. I just wish my CPU wouldn't misreport the temperature of core #1... it shows up a full 10C warmer at idle, but the gap becomes much smaller at load, where it is my hottest core at about 54C while the other cores are about 50C.

Also, I'm not sure how many people here are using Windows 8, but I have this odd issue where device manager freezes if I scan for new hardware... If anybody has any insight on that, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## llibert333

If I paint the I/O shield, will be any problem with the warranty?

Thanks.


----------



## manriquem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erakith*
> 
> Confirmed on 1.4 thru 1.9, Extreme6
> Is that the G.Skill Trident X? Looks like it.


G. SKILL RIPJAWS Z F3-2400C10D-8GZH
DDR-2400 PC3-19200


----------



## hyperSPEED

Looking forward to messed up with bios, getting i5 3570K and ASRock Extreme 4 today, still using Sandy here


----------



## chainsaw2000

Hey all, I have a ASRock z77 extreme4 + i5-3570k, 8gigs kingston hyperx T1 2400, i just upgraded my bios to "P2.10" and now my ram is working at 2400 xmp. but im getting a weird lil issue. i can stress test allday no problems also playgames/benchmark for hours no issues. my problem is that when i shut my pc down for the night, the following morning when i press the power it starts all Leds and fans running for about 5sec then it powers off for a few sec then turns back on and posts fine all is well from their on. i have the boot guard on and set for 3 so its not that given its only failing post 1time. when it does post on the 2nd try all my bios settings are as i have set them its not going back to defaults or downclocking anything. i can shut down and kick her back on a minute later no problem, also restarts without issues. i was starting to think it was the PSU but it can run under max power on P95 all day antec earthwatt 650w x3. i did not have this issue with "P2.00" bios but my ram did not work at 2400 untill this new bios. Any suggestions? shes fully stable tested tryed and true with P2.10. other parts are 2x Pny XLR8 120gig Sata-III ssd's, 150gig WD raptor-X, 1.5tb seagate. Dvd burner and Pny XLR8 GTX 465.


----------



## Erakith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chainsaw2000*
> 
> Hey all, I have a ASRock z77 extreme4 + i5-3570k, 8gigs kingston hyperx T1 2400, i just upgraded my bios to "P2.10" and now my ram is working at 2400 xmp. but im getting a weird lil issue. i can stress test allday no problems also playgames/benchmark for hours no issues. my problem is that when i shut my pc down for the night, the following morning when i press the power it starts all Leds and fans running for about 5sec then it powers off for a few sec then turns back on and posts fine all is well from their on. i have the boot guard on and set for 3 so its not that given its only failing post 1time. when it does post on the 2nd try all my bios settings are as i have set them its not going back to defaults or downclocking anything. i can shut down and kick her back on a minute later no problem, also restarts without issues. i was starting to think it was the PSU but it can run under max power on P95 all day antec earthwatt 650w x3. i did not have this issue with "P2.00" bios but my ram did not work at 2400 untill this new bios. Any suggestions? shes fully stable tested tryed and true with P2.10. other parts are 2x Pny XLR8 120gig Sata-III ssd's, 150gig WD raptor-X, 1.5tb seagate. Dvd burner and Pny XLR8 GTX 465.


Holy wall of text, batman.

A few people have reported this issue actually. It happens to me occasionally when I use BCLK to try and push RAM a little further. It doesn't seem to be problematic, so I wouldn't worry about it.. if it's an annoyance, though, maybe try reducing your RAM timings a little, and see if it helps.


----------



## Raikku

It seems that new bios has its own problems. Although it fixed my problems with Turbo OC&2700K, it seem to give too much voltages
and maybe those other reported problems are cause from new bios too(?)


----------



## ElevenEleven

Since I forgot to mention it a while ago, updating my ASRock Z77E-ITX BIOS from 1.10 to 1.30 did not result in any instability or problems. I used the Instant Flash option in the BIOS, plugging in a FAT32-formatted USB stick with the BIOS file on it. The No-K OC addition seems pretty useless, after I played with it for a while.

I had to re-tweak my voltages, but they are low and stable, so all is well for now.


----------



## Offender_Mullet

Installed the new 2.10 bios. They did away with the nice logo screen and put in a green ASRock logo w/ a black background. Boring.


----------



## Pro Enthusiast

I agree, the new 2.10 BIOS is boring compaired to earlier versions. I am writing as word of caution to people thinking about upgrading the latest BIOS 2.10 for the Z77 Extreme. I have 2 hard drives operating in RAID0 that were setup through the BIOS RAID settings in BIOS version 1.30. When I upgraded to BIOS 2.10 using the BIOS Update Installer for Windows, the BIOS update did not preserve my existing BIOS settings, and set my hard drive to operate from a default setting of AHCI instead of RAID. Needless to say this destroyed my RAID Volume data even after attempting to reboot again with the BIOS changed to RAID mode.

I even tried downgrading my BIOS back to version 1.30, but this did no help. Luckily, I had a full partition backup of everything on that RAID array from less than a month ago. I had to reapply BIOS 2.10 again then delete my existing RAID array and rebuild it from scratch. Then later I restored my backup data to the new RAID array.

It was a real hassle and I hope this post will save someone else from going through the same experience. Note: I did try the F6 Flash boot option first, but for some reason BIOS version 1.30 would not recognize the updated 2.10 BIOS flash file from my USB drive.

This is why I resolved to using the Windows Installer for the BIOS update.

Point: If you do not absolutely have to update the BIOS, then don't do it. Expecially if you have existing RAID volumes already set up.


----------



## Pro Enthusiast




----------



## Pro Enthusiast

My system is stable at these levels!


----------



## Offender_Mullet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pro Enthusiast*
> 
> I agree, the new 2.10 BIOS is boring compaired to earlier versions. I am writing as word of caution to people thinking about upgrading the latest BIOS 2.10 for the Z77 Extreme. I have 2 hard drives operating in RAID0 that were setup through the BIOS RAID settings in BIOS version 1.30. When I upgraded to BIOS 2.10 using the BIOS Update Installer for Windows, the BIOS update did not preserve my existing BIOS settings, and set my hard drive to operate from a default setting of AHCI instead of RAID. Needless to say this destroyed my RAID Volume data even after attempting to reboot again with the BIOS changed to RAID mode.
> I even tried downgrading my BIOS back to version 1.30, but this did no help. Luckily, I had a full partition backup of everything on that RAID array from less than a month ago. I had to reapply BIOS 2.10 again then delete my existing RAID array and rebuild it from scratch. Then later I restored my backup data to the new RAID array.
> It was a real hassle and I hope this post will save someone else from going through the same experience. Note: I did try the F6 Flash boot option first, but for some reason BIOS version 1.30 would not recognize the updated 2.10 BIOS flash file from my USB drive.
> This is why I resolved to using the Windows Installer for the BIOS update.
> Point: If you do not absolutely have to update the BIOS, then don't do it. Expecially if you have existing RAID volumes already set up.


I don't see how it would've destroyed your raid unless the bios included a newer Intel Option Rom? However, the only thing I noticed was it updated the MEI firmware. I've updated bios' on Gigabyte and Asus boards before while having a raid array and didn't experience that problem you had. Odd. Did you have your usb stick formatted to FAT? Also, next time try doing the flash while inside the bios by clicking on the flash option instead of F6 in the splash screen.

Pro, is there any way you can send me pics of your bios overclocking setup? I've tried various guides (and advice from people on here) but can't get my 3770k to stay oc'd without throttling down all the time. It's been driving me absolutely nuts.


----------



## Pro Enthusiast

Nothing special for setup. I am just a newbie at overclocking. I simply used the built in "easy select" overclocking feature in the BIOS setup. I just selected 4600Mhz from the list of options for my processor. Any higher setting than this was marked in RED color, so I avoided those options. I did not tweak anything else other than my RAM which operates at 1866 natively.

My system is awesome because I used all the best parts to build it with.

Corsair H-100 Liquid Cooling
Samsung 830 Solid State Drive
Corsair 32GB 1866 Native Speed RAM
EVGA GTX-670 2GB "Play-to-Win Video Card


----------



## sherlock

hmm, seem like the 2.10 bios is causing everyone some trouble, should I update my Bios from 2.00 to 2.10 on my Z77 Extreme 4?


----------



## manriquem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Offender_Mullet*
> 
> I don't see how it would've destroyed your raid unless the bios included a newer Intel Option Rom? However, the only thing I noticed was it updated the MEI firmware. I've updated bios' on Gigabyte and Asus boards before while having a raid array and didn't experience that problem you had. Odd. Did you have your usb stick formatted to FAT? Also, next time try doing the flash while inside the bios by clicking on the flash option instead of F6 in the splash screen.
> Pro, is there any way you can send me pics of your bios overclocking setup? I've tried various guides (and advice from people on here) but can't get my 3770k to stay oc'd without throttling down all the time. It's been driving me absolutely nuts.


Actually Pro could you SAVE your settings using the OCDNA utility and send it to us? The OCDNA utility it´s designed for this kind of situations


----------



## kpo6969

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sherlock*
> 
> hmm, seem like the 2.10 bios is causing everyone some trouble, should I update my Bios from 2.00 to 2.10 on my Z77 Extreme 4?


Unless you are running Windows 8 or need fixes listed below I would say not at this time.

1. Support Windows 8.
2. Modify ASMedia SATA3 can't detect HDD when CSM disable.
3. Add i7-2700K to CPU EZ OC, Advance Turbo 30 and Power Saving Mode support list.

Note: "Ultra Fast" is only supported by below conditions.
1. OS is Windows 8.
2. Graphics supports UEFI GOP.

I am running 2.10 since I am dual-booting Win7 and Win8 and have not had any problems.
I think I saw on another forum (don't remember which one) that 2.10 may allow you to run the Trident 2400 ram @ 2400 if you have a 3570K.
BTW
It is best to update bios with Instant Flash and not in windows and when updating you should set your bios to UFEI defaults.


----------



## sherlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpo6969*
> 
> Unless you are running Windows 8 or need fixes listed below I would say not at this time.
> 1. Support Windows 8.
> 2. Modify ASMedia SATA3 can't detect HDD when CSM disable.
> 3. Add i7-2700K to CPU EZ OC, Advance Turbo 30 and Power Saving Mode support list.
> Note: "Ultra Fast" is only supported by below conditions.
> 1. OS is Windows 8.
> 2. Graphics supports UEFI GOP.
> I am running 2.10 since I am dual-booting Win7 and Win8 and have not had any problems.
> I think I saw on another forum (don't remember which one) that 2.10 may allow you to run the Trident 2400 ram @ 2400 if you have a 3570K.
> BTW
> It is best to update bios with Instant Flash and not in windows and when updating you should set your bios to UFEI defaults.


Thanks for the tip, when I updated my bios from factory default to 2.00 in windows, my M/B sensor spend 3 days reporting a -1 C temp, it later fixed itself it seems(reporting the normal 28-31C)

Since I am running Windows 7 & 3570K, not using the ASMedia Sata 3 & using 4X4G Corsair Vegenance at 1600 9-9-9-24 1.53V (can OC to 1866 9-11-11-28 at 1.6V but seem like the extra Mhz isn't worth the latency) I think I will be fine with just 2.00.


----------



## aar0nsky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sherlock*
> 
> Thanks for the tip, when I updated my bios from factory default to 2.00 in windows, my M/B sensor spend 3 days reporting a -1 C temp, it later fixed itself it seems(reporting the normal 28-31C)
> Since I am running Windows 7 & 3570K, not using the ASMedia Sata 3 & using 4X4G Corsair Vegenance at 1600 9-9-9-24 1.53V (can OC to 1866 9-11-11-28 at 1.6V but seem like the extra Mhz isn't worth the latency) I think I will be fine with just 2.00.


That is the impression I normally get. The exception to this rule is that they change more than what they tell you in the bios. If you are having problems getting stable it is always nice to try a different bios. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Pro Enthusiast

Can you explain the "OCDNA utility" I was looking thru the ASROCK UEFI Setup Utility and did not see anything by this name. I did however, discover where the instant flash feature is. I will use this for the next upgrade.

Question: Would not changing your UEFI settings to the default values before a BIOS update force you system out of RAID mode and destabilize any RAID volume data. This is one of those setting I though you cannot change after RAID volumes are already estabished in RAID mode.

I have seen this on another system, where if RAID config is switched to AHCI on a system with hardware driven RAID and you load the OS up and then reboot changing config back to "RAID mode" then you RAID volumes will not longer be accessible. Thus having to recreate the RAID from scratch. Perhaps this is only if your OS partition is raided.

Question 2: Again, I am a newbie at overclocking. My RAM configuration is XMP 1.3 DRAM Frequency DDR3-1866 10-11-10-27
The UEFI utility defines what these values mean and shows a minimum and maximum value for each number. Right now all of my setting are set to "Auto"
Can anyone tell me more about 10-11-10-27 of the four dashed numbers is a higher number better or worse.
Here is what I have installed: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820233238
On the product box description it shows the settings as (Timing 10-11-10-30) (Cas Latency 10) (Voltage 1.5V)

Can someone tell me if the listed settings on the package are better or worse than how my system is configured now. To put it simply is (10-11-10-27) better or worse than (10-11-10-30)
The figure 27 in the number set is the RAS# Active Time (tras)

I appeciate the response as these settings are Greek to me.


----------



## Pro Enthusiast

PS. Don't let my username on this forum throw anybody. I wanted use the username "PC Enthusiast" origionally, but that was already taken.


----------



## konoii

I ordered an Asrock Z77 Professional-M for my new build I'm doing with an Intel 3570K and a Silverstone TJ08B-E case to replace my current sig rig. Going back to a nice small M-ATX build again









Should be here by Thursday. Ordered it on Amazon right when it came in stock today and within two hours it went out of stock again lol.

Did a quick search in this thread and doesn't seem like anyone who has the Professional-M has posted in this thread. Anyone out there with it? lol

I will take post photos once I get it and when my new build is finished


----------



## manriquem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pro Enthusiast*
> 
> Can you explain the "OCDNA utility" I was looking thru the ASROCK UEFI Setup Utility and did not see anything by this name. I did however, discover where the instant flash feature is. I will use this for the next upgrade.
> Question: Would not changing your UEFI settings to the default values before a BIOS update force you system out of RAID mode and destabilize any RAID volume data. This is one of those setting I though you cannot change after RAID volumes are already estabished in RAID mode.
> I have seen this on another system, where if RAID config is switched to AHCI on a system with hardware driven RAID and you load the OS up and then reboot changing config back to "RAID mode" then you RAID volumes will not longer be accessible. Thus having to recreate the RAID from scratch. Perhaps this is only if your OS partition is raided.
> Question 2: Again, I am a newbie at overclocking. My RAM configuration is XMP 1.3 DRAM Frequency DDR3-1866 10-11-10-27
> The UEFI utility defines what these values mean and shows a minimum and maximum value for each number. Right now all of my setting are set to "Auto"
> Can anyone tell me more about 10-11-10-27 of the four dashed numbers is a higher number better or worse.
> Here is what I have installed: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820233238
> On the product box description it shows the settings as (Timing 10-11-10-30) (Cas Latency 10) (Voltage 1.5V)
> Can someone tell me if the listed settings on the package are better or worse than how my system is configured now. To put it simply is (10-11-10-27) better or worse than (10-11-10-30)
> The figure 27 in the number set is the RAS# Active Time (tras)
> I appeciate the response as these settings are Greek to me.


I´m at work right now so this is what I can answer.

question 1 : http://www.asrock.com/feature/OCDNA/index.asp

take a look at this table after reading link 1
http://www.asrock.com/mb/Intel/Z77%20Extreme6/?cat=Download&os=Win7

install the second program in the Utilities section.

question 2: I always run my ram at stock timmings and rated voltage in the Core I 5, 7 3xxxx platform never had a problem yet...your rated voltage for memory es 1.5V so if you are running 1.65V and then there is a possibility for damage...possibility not probability


----------



## eltebe

Did anyone succeed with fans speeds?
To be honest i find it more then poor the way it works - all fans 100% and levels in bios having close to none effect.
SpeedFan doesn't seem work in any of the modes.
If it won't change with bios updates i will have to consider some kind of 3rd party controler.
Apart from that smooth so far with z77 extreme6.


----------



## manriquem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eltebe*
> 
> Did anyone succeed with fans speeds?
> To be honest i find it more then poor the way it works - all fans 100% and levels in bios having close to none effect.
> SpeedFan doesn't seem work in any of the modes.
> If it won't change with bios updates i will have to consider some kind of 3rd party controler.
> Apart from that smooth so far with z77 extreme6.


Use my example.
Set your fans speed at full or level 9 (whatever the case )on the bios.

Install the ASRock Extreme Tuning Utility (AXTU) and in the fan control slides that have tempslides set it to 60c, the fan level at 4, apply and check your RPMS for those fans.
WHEN your CPU temps hit 60c the rpms while go higher and higher. After a while when your CPU TEMP falls BELOW 60c THEY will go down again.


----------



## vf-

The Asrock Z77 Extreme6 really has weird positions for the power button/led/speaker connectors.


----------



## ElevenEleven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *manriquem*
> 
> Use my example.
> Set your fans speed at full or level 9 (whatever the case )on the bios.
> Install the ASRock Extreme Tuning Utility (AXTU) and in the fan control slides that have tempslides set it to 60c, the fan level at 4, apply and check your RPMS for those fans.
> WHEN your CPU temps hit 60c the rpms while go higher and higher. After a while when your CPU TEMP falls BELOW 60c THEY will go down again.


That's the same thing that the BIOS does. Also, varying fan speeds with the Tuning Utility, specifically turning down RMP, frequently causes a very annoying alarm-like noise. My solution is to just set target temperature to 65C and fans to whatever level I'm comfortable with until 65C. That way they are usually steady at level 3 (which is what I set them to) most of the time, as my CPU doesn't hit 65C except during stress tests. I'm getting a fan controller though (should arrive tomorrow), because while this is working okay, I'd prefer to have a better control over my PWM CPU fan while limiting the top range to 50% of max RPM.


----------



## manriquem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElevenEleven*
> 
> That's the same thing that the BIOS does. Also, varying fan speeds with the Tuning Utility, specifically turning down RMP, frequently causes a very annoying alarm-like noise. My solution is to just set target temperature to 65C and fans to whatever level I'm comfortable with until 65C. That way they are usually steady at level 3 (which is what I set them to) most of the time, as my CPU doesn't hit 65C except during stress tests. I'm getting a fan controller though (should arrive tomorrow), because while this is working okay, I'd prefer to have a better control over my PWM CPU fan while limiting the top range to 50% of max RPM.


Well yes you are right. My solution is more to hear the audibale diferences an test them out with our restarting. When you get the target results for your ears you have the option to load the program automatically in windows startup to make de changes OR copy those same setting to the BIOS. It´s more like a preference thing but yes both options work.


----------



## ElevenEleven

To hear the fan differences, set the levels in the BIOS, save and exit, and you'll immediately hear the new setting. If you don't like it, keep hitting Delete until you get into the BIOS again. Change the fan levels, save, exit, repeat. etc. That's how I got my fans down to the levels I liked. The software was kinda buggy for me, so I ended up uninstalling. I tried SpeedFan too, but it doesn't read my processor's TJMax correctly or some such, and I could probably adjust it manually, but it also didn't read the package temperature correctly at all (wrong temperature sensor), so I uninstalled that too. Which is why in the end I ordered a fan controller =/ What would be great is a more customizeable speed control software package from ASRock, like what Gigabyte offers with EasyTune. You can set a CPU fan curve there at least.


----------



## eltebe

Still not what i wanted.
In previous rig i Could change speeds from 0-100% with SpeedFan on each fan header.
Will wait some time and if there is no support in speedfan(already contacted author) or asrock bios change i will go with 3rd party solution.
Maybe it is hardware limitation like 7V = 12v*minrpm/maxrpm if I use axtu with minimum levels and max temps.
Calculate yours and let me know if it differs for you if possible i used rounded values to 1k for rpms.
I will play around with fans as well to see if swap here or there would help make it quiet in idle


----------



## ElevenEleven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eltebe*
> 
> Still not what i wanted.
> In previous rig i Could change speeds from 0-100% with SpeedFan on each fan header.
> Will wait some time and if there is no support in speedfan(already contacted author) or asrock bios change i will go with 3rd party solution.
> *Maybe it is hardware limitation like 7V = 12v*minrpm/maxrpm if I use axtu with minimum levels and max temps.
> Calculate yours and let me know if it differs for you if possible i used rounded values to 1k for rpms.*
> I will play around with fans as well to see if swap here or there would help make it quiet in idle


I don't think you need high airflow at idle necessarily. For example, my CPU and GPU do fine at low to medium loads at my case fans being at level 3 and CPU fan being like level 1, and my CPU target temperature is 65C. It's so quiet, they are barely audible. That's in a BitFenix Prodigy case, which is not great for airflow vs. something like a Cooler Master HAF case or a Silverstone RV02. Granted, I don't do any major overclocking for silence. The reason I'm even getting a fan controller is that I do want to have my overclocked profile remain reasonably quiet as well. I also have to switch some fans to quieter ones for this (about to switch rear exhaust to a 140mm Phanteks fan, for example). There's a reason people pay money for quality quiet fans.

I agree though, there's no reason fans should go to 100% after reaching target temperature. It's a silly binary temperature control (set RPM /threshhold/ max RPM). I use a Noctua Low-noise adapter for my CPU fan for this reason, to limit its max RPM quite significantly, or it sounds like a turbine. Perhaps you could just do that - get some RPM-limiting adapters. I agree that all of this is beating around the bush, but for now our solutions are limited to that.

Not sure what you mean by the text I highlighted in bold. Do you mean Speedfan? Or how else am I going to have my fans limited to 7V equivalent RPM? My fans (3- and 4-pin) definitely vary RPM smoothly below 7V, depending on the level I set in the BIOS. At level 3, my 230mm fan is rotating at ~500RPM. Max is ~950ish, which is ~its specified max RPM and is what I see when CPU temperature breaks 65C after the full ramp up time.


----------



## eltebe

I meant that i have gentle typhons 1850rpm minimum rpm i can get is ~1200 on chasis header.
min_rpm/max_rpm = min_V/max_V thats how you can estimate minimum V board can deliver at given settings.
In my case all levels to minimum and all temps to max


----------



## ElevenEleven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eltebe*
> 
> I meant that i have gentle typhons 1850rpm minimum rpm i can get is ~1200 on chasis header.
> min_rpm/max_rpm = min_V/max_V thats how you can estimate minimum V board can deliver at given settings.
> In my case all levels to minimum and all temps to max


I see - I'll have a look.


----------



## eltebe

I started digging deeper








The controller itself has few modes it works in(way of steering fans).
More you can read here http://www.tonylin.idv.tw/dokuwiki/lib/exe/fetch.php/sd3:sio_hm_nct6776f_pg_v0.8.pdf
it seems that you can control speeds from 0-12V. Looking at mobo pics on the net you can see its NCT6776D.
Going to dig deeper let me know of your results


----------



## vf-

Just installed the z77 Extreme 6 which comes with BIOS 1.20. Should I upgrade to the latest? seems a heck of a lot of changes to 1.90. Quite surprised, from buying the board the other day it comes with a BIOS as old as March.

This Intel platform has me all warm and fuzzy more so the fact I haven't been on Intel since 1998.


----------



## StrikerX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vf-*
> 
> Just installed the z77 Extreme 6 which comes with BIOS 1.20. Should I upgrade to the latest? seems a heck of a lot of changes to 1.90. Quite surprised, from buying the board the other day it comes with a BIOS as old as March.
> This Intel platform has me all warm and fuzzy more so the fact I haven't been on Intel since 1998.


I've found P1.40 to be the best in terms of OC'ing.


----------



## vf-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElevenEleven*
> 
> To hear the fan differences, set the levels in the BIOS, save and exit, and you'll immediately hear the new setting. If you don't like it, keep hitting Delete until you get into the BIOS again. Change the fan levels, save, exit, repeat. etc. That's how I got my fans down to the levels I liked. The software was kinda buggy for me, so I ended up uninstalling. I tried SpeedFan too, but it doesn't read my processor's TJMax correctly or some such, and I could probably adjust it manually, but it also didn't read the package temperature correctly at all (wrong temperature sensor), so I uninstalled that too. Which is why in the end I ordered a fan controller =/ What would be great is a more customizeable speed control software package from ASRock, like what Gigabyte offers with EasyTune. You can set a CPU fan curve there at least.


What was the outcome with the CPU fan speed? I had to set mine at level 1, which is a 1500rpm fan. Am I right in saying when it reaches 50c it'll go full speed? or is setting level 1 the max speed it'll remain?

It's idling at 25c with 960rpm.


----------



## jonashendrickx

Anyone else tried BIOS P2.10 on the Extreme4?

It looks like it's stuck at LLC level 1 here. ASRock claims my motherboard is broken. I say this problem only occurs with BIOS P2.10, P2.00 runs just fine...

If they continue doing like this I am going to their factory and throw it in the face of their CEO.

ASRock has now become ASSrock for me.


----------



## vf-

Hmm, I seem to be missing a ACPI driver... yet I can't find it on Asrock's site nor can Windows7 find anything on Windows update...


----------



## aar0nsky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jonashendrickx*
> 
> Anyone else tried BIOS P2.10 on the Extreme4?
> 
> It looks like it's stuck at LLC level 1 here. ASRock claims my motherboard is broken. I say this problem only occurs with BIOS P2.10, P2.00 runs just fine...
> 
> If they continue doing like this I am going to their factory and throw it in the face of their CEO.
> 
> ASRock has now become ASSrock for me.


First off I have not tried 2.10 since I do not have windows 8 and dont need the functionality.(windows 8 is the only real justifiable reason to flash to 2.10).
Secondly If they claim it is broken you should be able to RMA it.
Thirdly the CEO would not be at their factory he would be in a corporate office somewhere maybe 1-3 days out of the week otherwise he is relaxing and collecting checks either at home or some vacation spot.

Honestly if the problem doesnt happen on 2.0 why would you need 2.10 unless you want to run windows 8 right now?


----------



## vf-

I'm curious reading the Intel specs with memory/core voltage and why the z77 Extreme 6 defaults to 1.65 memory voltage? when Intel recommends 1.50. I just find it odd defaults are out of Intel's spec.

I'm also curious why the latest Hardware Monitor 1.20 wont show DDR voltage.


----------



## Uraku

Hey there ! I have an ASRock Z77 Extreme4 Motherboard arriving on the morrow, I'll be sticking in an i5-3570k and 8GBs of Corsair Vengeance RAM. My primary thought is to upgrade the BIOS while it's still fresh, what do you folks reckon is the best version to update to and what is the best method?

A million thanks in advance!


----------



## ElevenEleven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vf-*
> 
> What was the outcome with the CPU fan speed? I had to set mine at level 1, which is a 1500rpm fan. Am I right in saying when it reaches 50c it'll go full speed? or is setting level 1 the max speed it'll remain?
> It's idling at 25c with 960rpm.


If you set your CPU target temperature to 50C, that fan will be at RPM corresponding to level 1 until the motherboard decides that the CPU has reached 50C. Then that fan will ramp up to max RPM.


----------



## jonashendrickx

Windows 8 works with P2.00, so actually you don't need P2.10. I have been using Windows 8 for a week now on P2.00

I have had a few bluescreens regarding drivers. But nothing motherboard related really.


----------



## Neo_182

I've tried just about everything i know...But im getting an infinite bootloop aswell.
Im trying once more without having any extra storage attached.

Its just my cd rom and SSD with windows installation.

This is driving me up the frikkin walls.


----------



## Erakith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neo_182*
> 
> I've tried just about everything i know...But im getting an infinite bootloop aswell.
> Im trying once more without having any extra storage attached.
> Its just my cd rom and SSD with windows installation.
> This is driving me up the frikkin walls.


What board is it? What's code does the debug LED state? Have you cleared CMOS? Have you pulled the BIOS battery?

Responses pl0x!


----------



## aar0nsky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vf-*
> 
> I'm curious reading the Intel specs with memory/core voltage and why the z77 Extreme 6 defaults to 1.65 memory voltage? when Intel recommends 1.50. I just find it odd defaults are out of Intel's spec.
> I'm also curious why the latest Hardware Monitor 1.20 wont show DDR voltage.


Your ram must be old ddr3 where it uses alot higher voltage than the new ddr3. The new stuff uses like 1.25 or 1.3 i cant remember and the old stuff(which I have 6 sticks of) uses 1.65 by default. I was actually shocked I got mine to overclock since the intel recommended is so much less than the default voltage. I believe my ram is at 1.725 or something i will have to check. Its stock voltage is 1.65 and the xmp setting is 1600mhz. It is corsair dominator. I was shocked I could actually get it to 1866 but I had to loosen the timings(stock was 7-8-7-20 and I had to loosen to 8-9-8-24)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Uraku*
> 
> Hey there ! I have an ASRock Z77 Extreme4 Motherboard arriving on the morrow, I'll be sticking in an i5-3570k and 8GBs of Corsair Vengeance RAM. My primary thought is to upgrade the BIOS while it's still fresh, what do you folks reckon is the best version to update to and what is the best method?
> A million thanks in advance!


Honestly I have not heard any ***** or complain about bios version 2.00. I use it and havent really had anything unusual happen.


----------



## aar0nsky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erakith*
> 
> What board is it? What's code does the debug LED state? Have you cleared CMOS? Have you pulled the BIOS battery?
> Responses pl0x!


I experience a weird issue similar to a bootloop. Every now and then, it will get to the windows boot animation and just hang(freeze) so i reboot and it wants me to do startup repair. I let startup repair finish but it stops responding. I reboot and sometimes it just boots into windows like nothing happened but sometimes it freezes and i have to repeat the previous steps. The most I have had to do this is like 5 times. It just fixes itself. Not sure if it is motherboard or hard drive related. The problem is not very consistent either it is intermittent therefore it happens sometimes and not all the time but its not an every day thing.


----------



## vf-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aar0nsky*
> 
> Your ram must be old ddr3 where it uses alot higher voltage than the new ddr3. The new stuff uses like 1.25 or 1.3 i cant remember and the old stuff(which I have 6 sticks of) uses 1.65 by default. I was actually shocked I got mine to overclock since the intel recommended is so much less than the default voltage. I believe my ram is at 1.725 or something i will have to check. Its stock voltage is 1.65 and the xmp setting is 1600mhz. It is corsair dominator. I was shocked I could actually get it to 1866 but I had to loosen the timings(stock was 7-8-7-20 and I had to loosen to 8-9-8-24)
> Honestly I have not heard any ***** or complain about bios version 2.00. I use it and havent really had anything unusual happen.


Corsair XMS3 4GB (2x2GB) DDR3 PC3-12800C9 1600MHz Dual Channel Kit (CMX4GX3M2A1600C9)


----------



## Uraku

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aar0nsky*
> 
> Honestly I have not heard any ***** or complain about bios version 2.00. I use it and havent really had anything unusual happen.


Much appreciated, I'll give it a go! I have just formatted a pen drive to FAT32 for DOS flashing but I am nervous about doing it, is it that much safer than the windows installer?


----------



## vf-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Uraku*
> 
> I have just formatted a pen drive to FAT32 for DOS flashing but I am nervous about doing it, is it that much safer than the windows installer?


Totally. Windows can crash/freeze or the app crash/freeze. Sods law. Doing it from within the BIOS, your only worry would be a power cut. That would be pretty rare.

I loved the Crosshair IV Formula for this feature.


----------



## eltebe

according to www.xbitlabs.com/images/coolers/120-140-fans-roundup/16%20-%20Scythe%20Gentle%20Typhoon/12_scgentle_res_big.png
scythe GTs 1850 can run from 3V-12V for 1200rpm they show 8V though. Anyone could provide case fan readings(min/max) from their extreme6 with bios revision?
Extreme might have the same chip.


----------



## Erakith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aar0nsky*
> 
> I experience a weird issue similar to a bootloop. Every now and then, it will get to the windows boot animation and just hang(freeze) so i reboot and it wants me to do startup repair. I let startup repair finish but it stops responding. I reboot and sometimes it just boots into windows like nothing happened but sometimes it freezes and i have to repeat the previous steps. The most I have had to do this is like 5 times. It just fixes itself. Not sure if it is motherboard or hard drive related. The problem is not very consistent either it is intermittent therefore it happens sometimes and not all the time but its not an every day thing.


I used to have the windows boot animation freeze when my RAM was unstable. Actually, it wasn't unstable.. one stick was bad. Mushkin, never again. Is your RAM overclocked? If it is, relax the CL or RAS to CAS by 1, and see if it ever happens again.

Side note.. whenever I say RAS to CAS I feel like Bob Marley.


----------



## chainsaw2000

yes and i like the new bios, i can now run my ram at 2400mhz with p2.10 on extreme4. have you tryed to ReFlash it? might have gotten a bad file or just go back to p2.00


----------



## aar0nsky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erakith*
> 
> I used to have the windows boot animation freeze when my RAM was unstable. Actually, it wasn't unstable.. one stick was bad. Mushkin, never again. Is your RAM overclocked? If it is, relax the CL or RAS to CAS by 1, and see if it ever happens again.
> Side note.. whenever I say RAS to CAS I feel like Bob Marley.


It happened before my ram was overclocked and I ran memtest for 2 days no errors.


----------



## Erakith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aar0nsky*
> 
> It happened before my ram was overclocked and I ran memtest for 2 days no errors.


Well that's just plain weird..

OC Formula arrived yesterday.. along with EK supremacy block w/ XFX 360 rad.


----------



## pthr3e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jonashendrickx*
> 
> Anyone else tried BIOS P2.10 on the Extreme4?
> 
> It looks like it's stuck at LLC level 1 here. ASRock claims my motherboard is broken. I say this problem only occurs with BIOS P2.10, P2.00 runs just fine...


Yea, I tried P2.10 and same thing happens to me


----------



## Wacholek

Hi everyone,
I've recently bought a ASROCK Z77 FATAL1TY Professional-M MOBO and also Geil Evo Veloce 2133. And I don understand something. In specs and even on the board itself is a note that 2800Mhz speed of ran can be achieved after OC. So could anyone tell me where is that option because in DRAM speed is up to 2133 no more. I've updated Bios to 1.4(newest) still nothing. In other Z77 boards like from ASUS MAXIMUS V GENE DRAM speed can be selected up to 3300Mhz. Is it problem only with this board?


----------



## kpo6969

Z77 Extreme4 bios P 2.20 is out.
Quote:


> 1. Add Gen2 and Gen3 speed option in PCIE Link Speed setup items.
> 2. Auto detects PCIE link speed.


----------



## chainsaw2000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jonashendrickx*
> 
> Anyone else tried BIOS P2.10 on the Extreme4?
> 
> It looks like it's stuck at LLC level 1 here. ASRock claims my motherboard is broken. I say this problem only occurs with BIOS P2.10, P2.00 runs just fine...
> 
> If they continue doing like this I am going to their factory and throw it in the face of their CEO.
> 
> ASRock has now become ASSrock for me.


same problem here but Fixed with P2.20


----------



## Chorrbs

Hey guys, I've had my Extreme4 for a while now and I decided to overclock my 2600k. The problem is I can't disable the Intel Turbo Boost and Windows is still reading my CPU at 3.4 not 4.5 although CPU-Z is reading it at 4.5. Any ideas?


----------



## coolhandluke41

turn off your PC /take out power cord/press Power ON button and CMOS at the same time for 15sec/load "Optimized Defaults" ...see if that helps


----------



## vf-

Hmm, reading 2.00 for Extreme 6.
Quote:


> 1. Support Windows 8.
> 2. Add i7-2700K to CPU EZ OC, Advance Turbo 30 and Power Saving Mode support list.
> 3. Support writes OA 3.0 key.
> 
> Note: "Ultra Fast" is only supported by below conditions.
> 1. OS is Windows 8.
> 2. Graphics supports UEFI GOP.


What is different in Windows 8 for the requirement of a BIOS update?


----------



## aar0nsky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> turn off your PC /take out power cord/press Power ON button and CMOS at the same time for 15sec/load "Optimized Defaults" ...see if that helps


That is not the correct way to reset CMOS on this board. Please read the manual.


----------



## Chipp

Hey folks,

Just wanted to let you know that ASRock took note of this thread and loved it.







They also pointed out that the old version of their logo was in use in the OP; I've updated it just now to the new logo. Kudos for the awesome discussion and information, keep it up!


----------



## Erakith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chipp*
> 
> Hey folks,
> Just wanted to let you know that ASRock took note of this thread and loved it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They also pointed out that the old version of their logo was in use in the OP; I've updated it just now to the new logo. Kudos for the awesome discussion and information, keep it up!


Oh my! That's pretty cool. Thanks for letting us know Chipp.


----------



## ElevenEleven

Excellent! Thanks for letting us know.

PS : I hope it means our feedback on the too-limited fan curve profiles could get us some customizable fan profiles in the future! And maybe also some PLL voltage control for the ITX motherboard users!


----------



## Offender_Mullet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chipp*
> 
> Hey folks,
> Just wanted to let you know that ASRock took note of this thread and loved it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They also pointed out that the old version of their logo was in use in the OP; I've updated it just now to the new logo. Kudos for the awesome discussion and information, keep it up!


Nice, put this in huge read letters: "Please give us real pwm fan option in bios" in the original post so they see that first.


----------



## Elenkhos

I hope ASRock releases soon a new BIOS for Z77 Extreme4 because LLC level is stuck at level 1 with 2.20 and older 2.10 BIOS. Newest one without this bug is 2.00.


----------



## aar0nsky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chipp*
> 
> Hey folks,
> Just wanted to let you know that ASRock took note of this thread and loved it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They also pointed out that the old version of their logo was in use in the OP; I've updated it just now to the new logo. Kudos for the awesome discussion and information, keep it up!


Awesome news. Thanks Chipp!


----------



## furyn9

well guys my mobo and cpu (see my spec) with the bios 1.30 I need to put my volt in 1.260v to be able to run at 4.7ghz and I'll get BSOD while a run intel burn test at very high setting, but with the bios 1.10 my cpu only need 1.224V for 4.7ghz and it will pass the intel burn test at very high setting , I never thought bios can do so much different


----------



## Generation Kill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elenkhos*
> 
> I hope ASRock releases soon a new BIOS for Z77 Extreme4 because LLC level is stuck at level 1 with 2.20 and older 2.10 BIOS. Newest one without this bug is 2.00.


Hi, I have the same problem with Z77 Extreme 6(LLC level is stuck at level 1) and the new Bios 2.00


----------



## felang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Generation Kill*
> 
> Hi, I have the same problem with Z77 Extreme 6(LLC level is stuck at level 1) and the new Bios 2.00


Ahh so it is a bug! This was driving me crazy since I switched from my P67 Asus board to an Extreme4 last week. Unfortunately I updated straight away from 2.00 to 2.20. If using offset overclocking my voiltage goes all the way up to 1.38V no matter what level of LLC or offset is selected. I only need about 1.28V for my daily 4.5Ghz overclock (2600K). Fixed voltage overclocking works fine, but I cant stand running 1.27V when idling! How do I downgrade Bios version? Just reflash (InstantFlash)?


----------



## conwa

Guys, i have a question.

I have windows 8 and did the bios update for my z77 extreme 4 (version 2.20).
Now i can choose for fast or ultra fast boot.
The fast boot is amazing! But when i want to use ultra fast boot it doesnt work.
My GPU (7850) doesnt have UEFI GOP... What the hell is that?
Cant find it on google or something.


----------



## zaodrze244

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elenkhos*
> 
> I hope ASRock releases soon a new BIOS for Z77 Extreme4 because LLC level is stuck at level 1 with 2.20 and older 2.10 BIOS. Newest one without this bug is 2.00.


This is not a bug. if you looked at the advanced \ cpu configuration you may notice that they changed the options for the C3, C6 C State Support form "enable" to "AUTO". when overclocking the cpu in the AUTO mode is set to DISABLE and the whole mystery.


----------



## Elenkhos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zaodrze244*
> 
> This is not a bug. if you looked at the advanced \ cpu configuration you may notice that they changed the options for the C3, C6 C State Support form "enable" to "AUTO". when overclocking the cpu in the AUTO mode is set to DISABLE and the whole mystery.


Well how is it then possible to adjust LLC with 2.00 BIOS when overclocking and after manually setting C3, C6 and C State Support to disabled? So again LLC is stuck to level 1 with 2.20 and those C states disabled but with 2.00 with the same settings you can adjust LLC to whatever you wish and it works. This is the case at least for me.


----------



## Raikku

Yeah, after bios 2.00, whole voltage control in general has gone fubar. I changed back to 2.00 from 2.10 and 2.20 and now I have over 0.1v less @4.4Ghz than it was with those newer bioses. With 2.1 and 2.2 I was not able to stop voltages to rise around 1.4v and over, no matter what I did. With 2.00 voltage stays around 1.3 and cpu is 10 degrees cooler... And as others said, LLC works also normally with 2.00(and lower).


----------



## Raikku

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *felang*
> 
> How do I downgrade Bios version? Just reflash (InstantFlash)?


Yes, you can downgrade with Instantflash as well as upgrade.


----------



## .theMetal

really contemplating hard about ditching the extreme4 for the Asrock Z77 itx. The prodigy is just way too cool of a case and I have recently had to move my computer around a few times. I actually think it weighs at least 60 pounds or so, moving it sucks. I think i'm gonna downsize









Those of you who own one, how is it for overclocking? I want to at least continue running at 4.4, but a bit less wouldn't hurt.


----------



## felang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raikku*
> 
> Yes, you can downgrade with Instantflash as well as upgrade.


Thanks. I´ve been trying to be careful flashing ever since I had a bios flash go wrong ona an Asus board that required ordering a new bios chip to fix.


----------



## Erakith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *felang*
> 
> Thanks. I´ve been trying to be careful flashing ever since I had a bios flash go wrong ona an Asus board that required ordering a new bios chip to fix.


Be happy you didn't have to RMA, most manufacturers solder their chips straight to the board.


----------



## jonashendrickx

ASROCK Z77 EXTREME4 BIOS P2.21

http://www29.zippyshare.com/v/17077488/file.html

This is a beta testing BIOS I received from ASRock

Bug fixes:

Load Line Calibration was always set to 1 when selecting custom CPU Ratio's

and much more.


----------



## ElevenEleven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> really contemplating hard about ditching the extreme4 for the Asrock Z77 itx. The prodigy is just way too cool of a case and I have recently had to move my computer around a few times. I actually think it weighs at least 60 pounds or so, moving it sucks. I think i'm gonna downsize
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those of you who own one, how is it for overclocking? I want to at least continue running at 4.4, but a bit less wouldn't hurt.


It's fine for overclocking, you can read some reviews about it. One thing that it's lacking though is PLL voltage control, but it doesn't seem to be a big problem, unless you're trying to min-max your high overclock.


----------



## felang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erakith*
> 
> Be happy you didn't have to RMA, most manufacturers solder their chips straight to the board.


Very true, that´s exactly why I made sure Asrock uses a removable chip before buying the Extreme4.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jonashendrickx*
> 
> ASROCK Z77 EXTREME4 BIOS P2.21
> http://www29.zippyshare.com/v/17077488/file.html
> 
> This is a beta testing BIOS I received from ASRock
> 
> Bug fixes:
> Load Line Calibration was always set to 1 when selecting custom CPU Ratio's
> and much more.


Won´t be able to test until I get home from work... hopefully someone can try it before then


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElevenEleven*
> 
> It's fine for overclocking, you can read some reviews about it. One thing that it's lacking though is PLL voltage control, but it doesn't seem to be a big problem, unless you're trying to min-max your high overclock.


cool thanks for the info. The only thing holding me back now is money. I want to move to the small case and the case and motherboard are not a problem money wise its a new graphics card. I will probably end up using one 560 for a while but I really hate to essentially cut my gpu power in half by using only one card. If I can save enough I wan't to grab a 670 or 680.


----------



## ElevenEleven

Prices are steadily going down. Like here's an EVGA GTX 670 for $335 with Borderlands 2 included:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?nm_mc=AFC-TechBargains&cm_mmc=AFC-TechBargains-_-NA-_-NA-_-NA&Item=N82E16814130782

And 7950s can be had for sub $300. The more you wait, the cheaper they'll get. I'd try to sell your GTX 560s while you can get decent money for them. I had decent luck with Craigslist, just requires time and patience.


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElevenEleven*
> 
> Prices are steadily going down. Like here's an EVGA GTX 670 for $335 with Borderlands 2 included:
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?nm_mc=AFC-TechBargains&cm_mmc=AFC-TechBargains-_-NA-_-NA-_-NA&Item=N82E16814130782
> And 7950s can be had for sub $300. The more you wait, the cheaper they'll get. I'd try to sell your GTX 560s while you can get decent money for them. I had decent luck with Craigslist, just requires time and patience.


Yea I would actually only be selling one, the other would go in my wifes machine. But there are lots of other parts that will go up for sale. I will have a complete rig w/phen 2-3 core and a 9800gt (out of her computer). Then I would sell my Raven 3, the asrock extreme 4 and one 560. I would think out of all of that I could get around 300 bucks or so.

Crossing my fingers. It probably wont happen until x-mas though.

O and also I really wan't the MSI PE. I admittedly love the way the twin frozr looks with the blue accents


----------



## jonashendrickx

I flashed it successfully. I had issues with 2.10 and 2.20 and they fixed it for me and returned me this BIOS instead


----------



## Generation Kill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Generation Kill*
> 
> Hi, I have the same problem with Z77 Extreme 6(LLC level is stuck at level 1) and the new Bios 2.00


Those who have Extreme 6, have encountered problems similar with the latest bios ?


----------



## .theMetal

Turns out I won't be getting the asrock when I switch to ITX









After drooling over it for a while I realized the processor sits almost directly next to the pci slot. My phanteks would run right into that. So it looks like its the $50 dollar more asus itx board for me - I have actually seen a phanteks mounted on one.

But if this all goes through, I will have a slightly used extreme4 up for sale







You guys will be the first to know.


----------



## Erakith

So after initial testing with the OC Formula.. my findings are this:

Slots 1 & 2 still have issues overclocking RAM to 2400Mhz
Slots 2 & 4 allowed me to make my 2400Mhz overclock SLIGHTLY tighter by improving RAS to CAS from 12 to 11. It's a shame RAS to CAS doesn't really do anything at all when it comes to performance. Oh well.

CPU is overclocking to 4.7 and 4.8 with slightly reduced voltage, fully stable after a night of absolute torture. It got pretty hot though. I need to get this loop installed.


----------



## felang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jonashendrickx*
> 
> ASROCK Z77 EXTREME4 BIOS P2.21
> http://www29.zippyshare.com/v/17077488/file.html
> 
> This is a beta testing BIOS I received from ASRock
> 
> Bug fixes:
> Load Line Calibration was always set to 1 when selecting custom CPU Ratio's
> and much more.


Can confirm that this Bios fixes LLC stuck at Level 1 while offset overclocking on my Extreme4. Thanks!


----------



## Thesacksquatch

I've really been enjoying my ASRock Z77 Fatal1ty Professional.


----------



## aar0nsky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erakith*
> 
> I need to get this loop installed.


Yes, yes you do.
















I need to get my second loop installed and buy a new case lol.

Although I believe it is possible, I am not stuffing another loop into this Mid tower.


----------



## Jamar16

Great thread very helpful for overclocking


----------



## Erakith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aar0nsky*
> 
> Yes, yes you do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need to get my second loop installed and buy a new case lol.
> Although I believe it is possible, I am not stuffing another loop into this Mid tower.


I have a Case Labs SM8 on the way to house mine.

Build is going to be Z77 OC Formula,
4x 4GB AVEXIR RAM (with the MPower design),
custom cables from lutro0,
ivy (prob 3570k as I already have one, but mayhems I'll upgrade),
680,
Hopefully another 680,
EK Supremacy Copper/Plexi (cloudy),
FrozenQ fusion V res (black spiral #1, clear #2),
mayhems pastel yellow,
EK XTX 360..

Hopefully MOAR RADS and blocks coming soon.


----------



## LostZombie

Hey guys I'm using a Z77 Ext6 and having issues with memory, I just bought the 2x8GB Corsair Dominator Platinum DDR3 1866 sticks and i cannot get my system to boot with the Stock 1866, Once the system boot guards and i can get into the BIOS the memory is automatically underclocked to DDR3 1333 PC3 10600. I've tried one stick in each slot and same thing wont read 1866 goes to 1333, I put in my 2x8GB Vengeance LP 1600 DDR3 and it picks up on the 1600 right away and boots up no problem. Is the Mobo that picky on what memory your able to use or are the sticks bad?

Memory Link
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820233287


----------



## pthr3e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jonashendrickx*
> 
> ASROCK Z77 EXTREME4 BIOS P2.21
> http://www29.zippyshare.com/v/17077488/file.html
> 
> This is a beta testing BIOS I received from ASRock
> 
> Bug fixes:
> Load Line Calibration was always set to 1 when selecting custom CPU Ratio's
> and much more.


I can confirm P2.21 fixed the LLC for me


----------



## vf-

Those on ASRock4/6, do you get DDR voltage readings with Hardware Monitor?


----------



## shadower

Hy guys!

First of all i really dont know where to write this but i have a question about... well i guess my motherboard. I want to find out what auto voltage really mean on this board? It depends on the cpu or the board or what?

Im just asking because i currently have an asrock z77 extreme 4 with an intel i5 3570k. I wanted to overclock some so i set all core 45 and thast it. Everithing else on stock, llc 5 and so on

And i have 1.080 to max 1.140 on 4500 Mhz i can run all the stress test as long as i want and it never reads higher than 1.140V in fact during prime its just 1.080. (It starts on 1.120 and drops to 1.080 thats what llc5 does?)
As far as i know that is some low Volt, some overclockers even need 1.3V to do 4500 Mhz.
So my question is am i that lucky?? Or is that some Voltage read bug? Or what does it exactly define auto voltage? Im confused..

By the way im on 1.30 BIOS.
And as i guess because this low voltage temperature isn't a thing im running on full load 59c altough i have corsair h100 with push pull.


----------



## Thesacksquatch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shadower*
> 
> Hy guys!
> First of all i really dont know where to write this but i have a question about... well i guess my motherboard. I want to find out what auto voltage really mean on this board? It depends on the cpu or the board or what?
> Im just asking because i currently have an asrock z77 extreme 4 with an intel i5 3570k. I wanted to overclock some so i set all core 45 and thast it. Everithing else on stock, llc 5 and so on
> And i have 1.080 to max 1.140 on 4500 Mhz i can run all the stress test as long as i want and it never reads higher than 1.140V in fact during prime its just 1.080. (It starts on 1.120 and drops to 1.080 thats what llc5 does?)
> As far as i know that is some low Volt, some overclockers even need 1.3V to do 4500 Mhz.
> So my question is am i that lucky?? Or is that some Voltage read bug? Or what does it exactly define auto voltage? Im confused..
> By the way im on 1.30 BIOS.
> And as i guess because this low voltage temperature isn't a thing im running on full load 59c altough i have corsair h100 with push pull.


If you are trying to OC your CPU, you shouldn't have to worry about the voltages on your mobo just focus on the CPU itself.


----------



## Hicountryrider

Buying parts now for a new micro ATX build. Looking at both the Extreme4-M and the Pro4-M boards. As far as I can tell the only difference is the Extreme4-M has 2 - PCI Express 3.0 slots and Premium Gold Caps versus the Pro4-M's 1 - PCI Express 3.0 slot and non-Gold Caps. The Pro4-M is $30 less (on Newegg) than the Extreme4-M.

I don't game and for right now will probably use the i5 3570K's onboard Intel 4000 graphics. Might add a discrete GPU later. My question: is there any other advantage the Extreme4-M has over the Pro4-M to justify the extra cost?

TIA for any responses.

System specs:
SilverStone Temjin TJ08B-E micro ATX case
ASRock Z77 Extreme 4-M or Pro4-M micro ATX MB
Intel i5 3570K CPU - purchased
Samsung 830 256GB SATA 3 SSD - purchased
WD Caviar Black 7200 RPM 64MB cache 500GB SATA 3 HDD - purchased
8GB Corsair Vengeance DDR3 1600 low profile RAM
Corsair VX550W PSU - bought a couple of years ago but have never used. Plenty of power for my needs.
Cooler Master Hyper 212 EVO CPU cooler - purchased


----------



## Admiral Mudkipz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hicountryrider*
> 
> Buying parts now for a new micro ATX build. Looking at both the Extreme4-M and the Pro4-M boards. As far as I can tell the only difference is the Extreme4-M has 2 - PCI Express 3.0 slots and Premium Gold Caps versus the Pro4-M's 1 - PCI Express 3.0 slot and non-Gold Caps. The Pro4-M is $30 less (on Newegg) than the Extreme4-M.
> I don't game and for right now will probably use the i5 3570K's onboard Intel 4000 graphics. Might add a discrete GPU later. My question: is there any other advantage the Extreme4-M has over the Pro4-M to justify the extra cost?
> TIA for any responses.
> System specs:
> SilverStone Temjin TJ08B-E micro ATX case
> ASRock Z77 Extreme 4-M or Pro4-M micro ATX MB
> Intel i5 3570K CPU - purchased
> Samsung 830 256GB SATA 3 SSD - purchased
> WD Caviar Black 7200 RPM 64MB cache 500GB SATA 3 HDD - purchased
> 8GB Corsair Vengeance DDR3 1600 low profile RAM
> Corsair VX550W PSU - bought a couple of years ago but have never used. Plenty of power for my needs.
> Cooler Master Hyper 212 EVO CPU cooler - purchased


Looks to be a pretty sweet micro-ATX build. I have the same case, the Pro4-M, the 3570k, and a discrete graphics card and it works great.


----------



## ElevenEleven

I just have to say, wow, price error!
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813157306

$99,999.00 with $7.56 delivery!!!











Extreme4 has more power phases (6+2 vs 4+2) which could aid with an overclock.


----------



## Hicountryrider

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElevenEleven*
> 
> I just have to say, wow, price error!
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813157306
> $99,999.00 with $7.56 delivery!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Extreme4 has more power phases (6+2 vs 4+2) which could aid with an overclock.


LOL! Guess I'll go for the Extreme4-M for sure!

I do plan on doing a modest OC of the CPU - 4.2 GHz. Will the Pro4-M handle that OK?


----------



## ElevenEleven

They've fixed the price now







Still was quite funny to see that number. 4.2GHz should be more than fine on either board.


----------



## Hicountryrider

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Admiral Mudkipz*
> 
> Looks to be a pretty sweet micro-ATX build. I have the same case, the Pro4-M, the 3570k, and a discrete graphics card and it works great.


Question on the TJ08 case. How efficient and how loud is the 180mm front fan? I plan on removing the HDD cage and cooling the case with just the front fan and the Cooler Master Hyper 212 EVO in push configuration. Understand that with positive pressure, my minor OC and no GPU I should be fine but interested in other opinions.


----------



## paulerxx

What are the best bios for the Pro4? I'm currently having voltage trouble on 1.5


----------



## selluminis

Just got the fatality z77 pro running. I love the board. However, I have a piece of hardward that will not install and I do not know how to tell what it is. Any ideas?



Maybe, put the driver disc and scan it for driver using the device manager?

Update: Yeah scanning the disc worked.............


----------



## EnoBiko

Two issues:
My Z77 Pro3 won't wake up from sleep mode, I have to power off, with the latest bios, even before overclocking.

My 3570K shows a core speed of 1600... and when I run Prime 95, Speedfan shows the temp graph that looks like square wave. Is this speed throttling? I've only used a 0.005 voltage offset, and it was stable for 20-30 minutes at 4.4GHz. Temps were... around 70? Speedfan doesn't show the "max temp". Is there something else that does? Then, I'll try upping the voltage to 0.07 or 0.10, and go for longer tests, and maybe hit 4.5 or 4.6.

Dean


----------



## vf-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *selluminis*
> 
> Just got the fatality z77 pro running. I love the board. However, I have a piece of hardward that will not install and I do not know how to tell what it is. Any ideas?
> 
> Maybe, put the driver disc and scan it for driver using the device manager?
> Update: Yeah scanning the disc worked.............


I had that same problem with the Extreme 6. That unknown says it's some ACPI driver but one is already installed. 

What was it installed from the disc as? Ah, it was Intel Smart Connect.


----------



## Erakith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EnoBiko*
> 
> Two issues:
> My Z77 Pro3 won't wake up from sleep mode, I have to power off, with the latest bios, even before overclocking.
> My 3570K shows a core speed of 1600... and when I run Prime 95, Speedfan shows the temp graph that looks like square wave. Is this speed throttling? I've only used a 0.005 voltage offset, and it was stable for 20-30 minutes at 4.4GHz. Temps were... around 70? Speedfan doesn't show the "max temp". Is there something else that does? Then, I'll try upping the voltage to 0.07 or 0.10, and go for longer tests, and maybe hit 4.5 or 4.6.
> Dean


1) Check to see if your C-States are disabled. If they are, sleep will be an issue.

2) That's intel SpeedStep. When doing light tasks or not in use, your CPU lowers the speed and voltage to save energy. You can disable it, if you want, by disabling speedstep in the BIOS.


----------



## Conspiracy

so i am attempting to do a very modest OC on my sig rig. i have i7-3770 non-k

i dont know what the limitations are but i dont really desire anything major. my main use for this computer is video editing and casual gaming.

i followed this guide http://www.overclock.net/t/1198504/complete-overclocking-guide-sandy-bridge-ivy-bridge-asrock-edition

and was wondering if there was anything else i am missing as i set multiplier to 39 and followed the CPU configuration and the advanced CPU settings for C states in option 1 so im not running when idling or whatever.

am i overlooking anything or do i all really need to do is just bump multiplier up and leave everything else at auto?

right now i just have my multiplier set to 39 because i dont want to over do it since i have no clue what i am doing


----------



## ElevenEleven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Conspiracy*
> 
> so i am attempting to do a very modest OC on my sig rig. i have i7-3770 non-k
> i dont know what the limitations are but i dont really desire anything major. my main use for this computer is video editing and casual gaming.
> i followed this guide http://www.overclock.net/t/1198504/complete-overclocking-guide-sandy-bridge-ivy-bridge-asrock-edition
> and was wondering if there was anything else i am missing as i set multiplier to 39 and followed the CPU configuration and the advanced CPU settings for C states in option 1 so im not running when idling or whatever.
> am i overlooking anything or do i all really need to do is just bump multiplier up and leave everything else at auto?
> right now i just have my multiplier set to 39 because i dont want to over do it since i have no clue what i am doing


I have the same processor as you - i7 3770. I got it because 4.3GHz per 2 top cores is realistically all I need, so I didn't feel like overpaying for the K version. Non-K processors can overclock by 4 "bins" of BCLK per core from their stock configuration. This means that you can set your voltages to Auto, change the overclock to "per core", and set the two top cores to 4.3GHz (3.9 + 0.4 (100MHz BCLK x 4)), 3 cores to 4.2GHz, all 4 cores to 4.1GHz.

Then gradually lower core voltage by using "offset voltage" and changing it in a more negative direction. You may need to step up to Load Line Calibration level 4 or 3 as you decrease core voltage. My 4.3GHz profile is stable at -0.06V offset at LLC level 3. My 3.9GHz per core profile is stable at -0.1V offset at LLC level 5, for reference. This just helps with temperatures, if you care about fan noise. Otherwise you could just leave it at stock voltages - just that stock and auto voltages are usually more than you need.


----------



## Conspiracy

i think i may just stay stock for a while. i honestly have very little understanding of what all that means other than knowing where to change those settings in bios.

i was trying to do 3.9GHz without touching anything other settings and it wasnt stable and i got memory_management BSOD error which i know possibly has to do with ram but thats about it. i ran memtest a while ago for 6 hours and had no errors


----------



## ElevenEleven

Did you change your RAM settings? Or DRAM voltage? Or any other voltages? That could cause some memory stability issues.

What I wrote out is pretty fool-proof, about overclocking on auto voltage. If you have decent cooling, you should be fine on auto voltage to 4.3GHz per core. You can google overclocking i5 2400 and similar - there are articles about non-K processors. They are partially-locked, which means you can overclock them to a certain limit without any issues. That limit is ~400MHz per core which is 4 bins of BCLK (100MHz per bin for socket 1155 processors - they don't like higher numbers). For example, an i5 2400 is 3.1GHz stock, 3.4GHz boost. That means you can go into BIOS and set the top core to the max boost (3.4GHz + 0.4GHz = 3.8GHz), when 2 cores are at high load, they will go to the next highest boost (3.3GHz + 0.4GHz = 3.7GHz), 3 cores at high load will go to their respective boost (3.2GHz + 0.4GHz = 3.6GHz), and all 4 cores at max load (such as while running Prime95) will be at 3.1GHz + 0.4GHz = 3.5GHz. You can do all of this leaving core voltage at Auto, which is pre-specified by Intel and motherboard manufacturers. You won't get any crazy temperatures, unless you're cooling with peanut butter. Ivy runs warmer, so I use offset voltage to lower load temps a bit, that's all, since my case is smaller and airflow is suboptimal. But you could try increasing "per core" frequencies by 0.4GHz each, keeping everything else on Auto, and see how your system fares in normal applications and games.

Try these settings (just ignore my RAM settings. Load-Line Calibration can probably be left at lvl5 too at Auto voltages, but you can try at 4 for greater stability).


----------



## Conspiracy

i understand a little but confused by parts about bins and stuff and how certain numbers in sequence work. i might just not be getting any of it. not sure what i am supposed to set my multiplier to but it sounds like 39 is not an even number that the cpu likes or the bins like :/


----------



## ElevenEleven

Updated my post above with screenshots to guide you









To explain BCLK super simply, it's simply Base Clock rate. It's usually 100MHz for current Intel processors. So when your processor runs at 3.9GHz, it's running at 39 x 100MHz = 3900MHz = 3.9GHz. So the "multiplier" is 39, and the BCLK is 100. When overclocking using a multiplier, you're incrementally increasing (or decreasing) processor speed in multiples of 100MHz. You can change BCLK to other numbers, like 105MHz, but socket 1155 processors don't like it and have stability issues with that (because BCLK controls other things, like the integrated memory controller, so increasing BCLK also overclocks RAM). So best to leave BCLK at 100 and only change the multiplier. In the case of K processors, the multiplier is unlocked to a very high number. In non-K chips, the maximum multiplier is locked to +4 of the stock boost multiplier. E.g. for your processor, the maximum boost is x39, so you can overclock to x39 + 4 = x43 per top two cores.


----------



## Conspiracy

ah ok i am seeing it a little clearer now. so actually setting my multiplier for all cores at 39 was probably one of the causes for having trouble.

to keep it simple with what you are saying about the +4

if i set my top two cores at 43 then what would i set the bottom two cores at? 39? and then leave everything else on auto to start off


----------



## ElevenEleven

Well it's up to you. The photos I linked give you the maximum overclock you can achieve with BCLK of 100 for your CPU. Unless you have lots of highly threaded applications running all the time, you don't really need to max out all your cores. You could do top two cores at 4.3GHz and the rest lower, like 3.7GHz on all 4 cores. It's basically up to you and what you do. But yes, start with leaving everything on auto in terms of voltages. This is a small enough overclock where all the voltages are completely within safe limits. If your temperatures and fan noise doesn't bother you at auto, you can just keep going with it. I have a min-max OCD with running at the lowest stable voltages, so I end up tweaking core voltage (via offset, which means offset from the automatically-selected voltage value. e.g. an offset of -0.05V from an automatically selected voltage at each load).

Load-Line Calibration compensate for voltage droop, which you can read about. LLC 5 has the least amount of compensation, which means your idle voltage will be lowest and at load, the core voltage will drop (droop) to sometimes unstable values (if your selected voltage is too low). LLC1 adds the most voltage to compensate for the droop, thus the core voltage will be higher at idle and closer to what it should be at load. When you have auto values selected, they are usually more than what you need anyway, so LLC 5 or 4 should be fine. When you start tweaking and going for high overclocks on K processors (or squeezing out the maximum overclock out of the minimum voltage), you may need to start adjusting LLC to compensate more, setting it to level 3 - 1.


----------



## Conspiracy

cool once i finish rendering these effects in premiere ill try top two cores at 43 and bottom ones at 37

really just trying to see if its possible or worth trying to get any extra performance when editing HD video

thanks


----------



## TimberWolf93

Hey!

Wondering if anyone know if you can fit Corsair H100 in the Fractal Design R4 case (in top) with this motherboard?

Regards


----------



## Erakith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElevenEleven*
> 
> Did you change your RAM settings? Or DRAM voltage? Or any other voltages? That could cause some memory stability issues.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Snip!
> 
> 
> 
> What I wrote out is pretty fool-proof, about overclocking on auto voltage. If you have decent cooling, you should be fine on auto voltage to 4.3GHz per core. You can google overclocking i5 2400 and similar - there are articles about non-K processors. They are partially-locked, which means you can overclock them to a certain limit without any issues. That limit is ~400MHz per core which is 4 bins of BCLK (100MHz per bin for socket 1155 processors - they don't like higher numbers). For example, an i5 2400 is 3.1GHz stock, 3.4GHz boost. That means you can go into BIOS and set the top core to the max boost (3.4GHz + 0.4GHz = 3.8GHz), when 2 cores are at high load, they will go to the next highest boost (3.3GHz + 0.4GHz = 3.7GHz), 3 cores at high load will go to their respective boost (3.2GHz + 0.4GHz = 3.6GHz), and all 4 cores at max load (such as while running Prime95) will be at 3.1GHz + 0.4GHz = 3.5GHz. You can do all of this leaving core voltage at Auto, which is pre-specified by Intel and motherboard manufacturers. You won't get any crazy temperatures, unless you're cooling with peanut butter. Ivy runs warmer, so I use offset voltage to lower load temps a bit, that's all, since my case is smaller and airflow is suboptimal. But you could try increasing "per core" frequencies by 0.4GHz each, keeping everything else on Auto, and see how your system fares in normal applications and games.
> Try these settings (just ignore my RAM settings. Load-Line Calibration can probably be left at lvl5 too at Auto voltages, but you can try at 4 for greater stability).


Did you know you can take screenshots in BIOS if you plug in a USB stick and hit F12?


----------



## psychok9

Hi! I've AsRock Z77 Extreme6, and with last bios 2.0 AsRock has ruined LLC settings!
Auto or manual 2-5, if you change the multiplier, the bios set *forcefully* at *Level 1* (max level, potentially dangerous) with +0,050v on vCore.


----------



## Erakith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psychok9*
> 
> Hi! I've AsRock Z77 Extreme6, and with last bios 2.0 AsRock has ruined LLC settings!
> Auto or manual 2-5, if you change the multiplier, the bios set *forcefully* at *Level 1* (max level, potentially dangerous) with +0,050v on vCore.


This is well documented in these forums, please check through the thread or use the search tool before posting your comment so we don't clutter the thread with repetition.

We're waiting on a new BIOS update from ASRock to fix this issue. I'm sure they're aware as they monitor the thread.


----------



## ElevenEleven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erakith*
> 
> Did you know you can take screenshots in BIOS if you plug in a USB stick and hit F12?


I take lots of photos of various things all the time, so my camera is always nearby! Thanks for the tip though - that's good to know.


----------



## Erakith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElevenEleven*
> 
> I take lots of photos of various things all the time, so my camera is always nearby! Thanks for the tip though - that's good to know.


Mine is too. I have to, for mah jawb! It turns out nice and clear though, for example:


----------



## psychok9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erakith*
> 
> This is well documented in these forums, please check through the thread or use the search tool before posting your comment so we don't clutter the thread with repetition.
> We're waiting on a new BIOS update from ASRock to fix this issue. I'm sure they're aware as they monitor the thread.


Sorry, before I logged for write my post, i've see last posts, and they seemed much prior to the release of the bios ...
Maybe I tricked dating different in my country.

Thank you for your answer!


----------



## ElevenEleven

Pretty background! Is that the stock for Extreme6?


----------



## psychok9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElevenEleven*
> 
> Pretty background! Is that the stock for Extreme6?


Not on mine AsRock Z77 Extreme 6!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erakith*
> 
> Mine is too. I have to, for mah jawb! It turns out nice and clear though, for example:


How did you do it?


----------



## Erakith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElevenEleven*
> 
> Pretty background! Is that the stock for Extreme6?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psychok9*
> 
> Not on mine AsRock Z77 Extreme 6!
> How did you do it?


That's OC Formula UEFI.
I have the Extreme6 too.

It's a hard life being a hardware reviewer.


----------



## ElevenEleven

Gah, I would love that on my Z77E-ITX =/


----------



## wolfeking

I have the Z77 Extreme 4, and I personally don't like it a bit. I am probably going to go to a Gigabyte, EVGA, or maybe Asus in the P67 chip to go with my 2600k. Maybe that will net me a better OC than I can get now. The chip is likely plenty capable of it i think. I can boot all day and do 24 hours of P95 @ 4.8GHz, but get dr debug of A9 with any settings used (let me clairify. BCLK 106 and multi at 47, and bclk at 100 and multi at 49 both. verity of voltages tried in .01 ranges between 1.330 (confirmed stable at 4.4GHz) and 1.490V (im chicken to try above that) ). As far as I can tell A9 is the code for USB initialization, so seems unless I am stupidly missing something, that it is an issue with a BIOS setting somewhere. I personally am tired of fooling with it.

now, pics to show what I am running.


----------



## psychok9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erakith*
> 
> That's OC Formula UEFI.
> I have the Extreme6 too.
> It's a hard life being a hardware reviewer.


Amazing...


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erakith*
> 
> That's OC Formula UEFI.
> I have the Extreme6 too.
> It's a hard life being a hardware reviewer.


I love my job but man I am jealous. Lol.


----------



## kpo6969

Beta bios P 2.21 for the Extreme4 is up on the support page.


----------



## selluminis

In process of testing a mild OC @ 4.6. Running Prime now.



One question. Probably been answered already, but my RAM is rated at 1866. It will run above 1333 in bios. When I load XMP settings and changed the frequency to the rated 1866 bios will not boot and it beeps. Repeats 2 more times and then loads bios at 1333MHZ.


----------



## kgtuning

Did you change all the timings and voltage for your ram in the bios?


----------



## selluminis

Did not manually do that. I could give it a try.

Update: Manually set the timings to the 1866 setting and it was a no go. No matter I do it will not run on anything over 1336....


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *selluminis*
> 
> Did not manually do that. I could give it a try.
> Update: Manually set the timings to the 1866 setting and it was a no go. No matter I do it will not run on anything over 1336....


on my Fatal1ty professional I had to enter all the settings for my rip jaws X. well timings and voltage and speed.


----------



## selluminis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kgtuning*
> 
> on my Fatal1ty professional I had to enter all the settings for my rip jaws X. well timings and voltage and speed.


Huh, not working for me. I will mess with it again.

Anyone know why this would list 2 different speeds?


----------



## selluminis

Huh. well, nm. Looks like I some how undervolted the RAM and set it 1.165. Once I set it to Auto (1.5) it booted right up with no issues....


----------



## ElevenEleven

I'm guessing SPD numbers are the stock default recommended numbers, and tested is what the RAM is actually running at.


----------



## selluminis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElevenEleven*
> 
> I'm guessing SPD numbers are the stock default recommended numbers, and tested is what the RAM is actually running at.


Yeah, just don't remember seeing that listed before.


----------



## zaodrze244

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wolfeking*
> 
> I have the Z77 Extreme 4, and I personally don't like it a bit. I am probably going to go to a Gigabyte, EVGA, or maybe Asus in the P67 chip to go with my 2600k. Maybe that will net me a better OC than I can get now. The chip is likely plenty capable of it i think. I can boot all day and do 24 hours of P95 @ 4.8GHz, but get dr debug of A9 with any settings used (let me clairify. BCLK 106 and multi at 47, and bclk at 100 and multi at 49 both. verity of voltages tried in .01 ranges between 1.330 (confirmed stable at 4.4GHz) and 1.490V (im chicken to try above that) ). As far as I can tell A9 is the code for USB initialization, so seems unless I am stupidly missing something, that it is an issue with a BIOS setting somewhere. I personally am tired of fooling with it.
> now, pics to show what I am running.


Read the ******* manual first. move the RAM to slot 2 and 4, upload the latest BIOS 2.21 and then start complaining.


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *selluminis*
> 
> Huh. well, nm. Looks like I some how undervolted the RAM and set it 1.165. Once I set it to Auto (1.5) it booted right up with no issues....


Glad it worked for you. I had the same questions when I got my ram. But Erakith baled me out.


----------



## wolfeking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zaodrze244*
> 
> Read the ******* manual first.


You mr arsehole are brilliant. Before you start going and telling me how to run my system, first you read the manual. It says absolutely nothing useful other than the front panel plug diagrams. And at that it is badly translated.
Quote:


> move the RAM to slot 2 and 4, upload the latest BIOS 2.21 and then start complaining.


Okay, so I am supposed to remove half my RAM so that it will work. No thanks. I will go to a board that works ahead of that. BIOS 2.21 is probably not going to help a bit. BIOS 2.0 did not either. 1.3 was much better with the 2600k than 2.0 was. To a point that I can actually overclock to an amount (4.8) besides the horrid 4.1GHz max on 2.0. I will try it, but it if fails, then I will just throw this junk board in the trash. That is where it belongs anyway.


----------



## francesthemutes

I can't seem to get SATA 6 to work. My OCZ Agility 3 is plugged into SATA 0 and the BIOS reads it as SATA 6 but CrystalDiskMark is only pumping out the same SATA 3 numbers I was getting with my old computer. What's up with that?


----------



## wolfeking

I would suggest trying the other 2 SATA III ports and see if you can get better speeds there. If so, then there may be an issue with the board. Also if you have a eSATA device plugged in then you are limited to SATA II on your intel ports (sata 0 and 1).


----------



## zipper17

need to know, what u guys think is better?? asrock z77 extreme 4 or Biostar TZ77XE4, im gonna buy it with 3570k+ 2x4 gb vengeance 1600, is there any review apples to apples between the motherboard?
thx b4.


----------



## kpo6969

http://www.anandtech.com/show/5728/intel-z77-panther-point-chipset-and-motherboard-preview-asrock-asus-gigabyte-msi-ecs-and-biostar


----------



## selluminis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kgtuning*
> 
> Glad it worked for you. I had the same questions when I got my ram. But Erakith baled me out.


Right on, can't believe I did not notice it was under volted. Now, I am half tempted to try to OC the RAM a little.


----------



## francesthemutes

I still cannot get my SSD to operate in SATA 6. This is stupid. It's enabled in the BIOS, I've installed so many stupid drivers from Intel and ASRock and it's still at SATA 3 speeds. Does anyone have any idea what's going wrong? I'm not formatting again. I've done it 3 times in the last day trying to get it to work but to no avail. Why did I spend money on new technology if it doesn't even work?


----------



## ElevenEleven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *francesthemutes*
> 
> I still cannot get my SSD to operate in SATA 6. This is stupid. It's enabled in the BIOS, I've installed so many stupid drivers from Intel and ASRock and it's still at SATA 3 speeds. Does anyone have any idea what's going wrong? I'm not formatting again. I've done it 3 times in the last day trying to get it to work but to no avail. Why did I spend money on new technology if it doesn't even work?


What test are you using? ATTO Benchmark is a proper tool to use for real read/write speeds. Note that repeated benchmarking in a short period of time will degrade performance as well.

You may need to do a secure erase on your SSD to restore its performance or at least get close to the original level of performance. See here:
http://forum.corsair.com/v3/showthread.php?t=85344


----------



## francesthemutes

I'm using CrystalDiskMark. After I installed Windows, nVidia drivers and my sound card drivers it was the first thing I did. I wanted to see if it was operating as SATA 6 and it gave me roughly the same benchmark numbers I was getting on my older hardware. I fully formatted the drive using the Windows 7 disc prior to installing fresh. I just do not understand.


----------



## ElevenEleven

Formatting an SSD =/= restoring its performance. Try ATTO Benchmark and if it reports low numbers, have a look at the thread I linked. (Make sure things like S.M.A.R.T. are on and you're not bogging the SSD down by suspending to SSD (C6 state) or hybernating frequently. No or low paging file also helps).


----------



## davepk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *francesthemutes*
> 
> ... I fully formatted the drive using the Windows 7 disc prior to installing fresh ...


Do not perform a full format on a SSD drive. Only use the Quick Format option. Thats like SSD101, things not to do to your SSD.

I'd perform a secure erase and reinstall (not image restore) Win7 using the default Quick Format option.


----------



## jonashendrickx

Anyone needs a BIOS mod ?

http://www.overclock.net/t/1269133/asrock-bios-mods-unlocks-beta/0_100

I updated my thread. If anyone else needs a BIOS I also try to get beta BIOSes from ASRock.

2.21 for Extreme4 is the best BIOS out there I found. 2.10 and 2.20 have plenty of bugs.

I also make BIOS mods with custom startup logos for those who like it.


----------



## selluminis

Here is my rig with the Z77 Pro in it.











See my build log in my sig for more pics.


----------



## EnoBiko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erakith*
> 
> 1) Check to see if your C-States are disabled. If they are, sleep will be an issue.
> 2) That's intel SpeedStep. When doing light tasks or not in use, your CPU lowers the speed and voltage to save energy. You can disable it, if you want, by disabling speedstep in the BIOS.


I checked the bios. C-State is enabled. I find it really disturbing to have this happen!

No need to disable SpeedStep, I'd just as soon use as much technology as I have. But, I thought that while using Prime95 it would be in full speed mode, all the time.

I upped my offset voltage to +0.07 and turbo volts to +0.004v, and now it appears to be running Prime95 at 4.5GHz for at least 10 minutes without error. Except... SpeedFan shows the temp on Core 0,1,2,3 going up to 90C and above. Honestly, it's hard to read the charts! Is there a program that will show me the peak temps? I thought I was supposed to keep the temps under 90, and I thought I would be safe with no more than 0.1v and a Hyper 212 Plus. I've heard good luck hitting 4.6GHz with 0.1v, but that was a different motherboard, and each individual CPU will behave differently than others. Having said that, they reached only 71 degrees max, with a $40 case and a similar cooler:
http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/build-a-pc-overclock-benchmark,3276.html

I'm willing to get above 71 during stress testing, but... what is the max temp, if not 90?
I'm going to keep the temps down, and go for a lower voltage (maybe a bit higher than my original 0.005!) I really would like to be able to track peak temps.


----------



## tw33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *selluminis*
> 
> Here is my rig with the Z77 Pro in it.
> See my build log in my sig for more pics.


Very nice. I have the same board. What do you think of it?


----------



## francesthemutes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davepk*
> 
> Do not perform a full format on a SSD drive. Only use the Quick Format option. Thats like SSD101, things not to do to your SSD.
> I'd perform a secure erase and reinstall (not image restore) Win7 using the default Quick Format option.


It was still a quick format.


----------



## selluminis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tw33k*
> 
> Very nice. I have the same board. What do you think of it?


Love it. Had the z68 version and loved it. I cannot believe how easy it is to OC on these things.


----------



## tw33k

I know. The board is awesome. I run my 3770K @ 4.6GHz fully stable (not even any WHEA errors) and it was simple to get there. As soon as I can de-lid my chip I'll find out how high I can push it


----------



## kyton

New bios for z77 extreme4 released.

Ver 2.30

1. Update CPU code.
2. Modify CPU load line calibration behavior.

ftp://174.142.97.10/bios/1155/Z77%20Extreme4(2.30)WIN.zip


----------



## digitally

I jumped the boat to Intel with Asrock Z77 Extreme4.


----------



## legendarylinc

Also a proud owner of an ASRock Z77, built my first computer the other day and used this awesome motherboard!

Other specs:
Intel i5 3570K
Gigabyte GTX670 2GB OC
Corsair Force 3 SSD 60GB


----------



## manriquem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tw33k*
> 
> I know. The board is awesome. I run my 3770K @ 4.6GHz fully stable (not even any WHEA errors) and it was simple to get there. As soon as I can de-lid my chip I'll find out how high I can push it


What´s your Idle/load max/min temps and ambient temps ?


----------



## tw33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *manriquem*
> 
> What´s your Idle/load max/min temps and ambient temps ?


----------



## Hicountryrider

Is anyone running a CoolerMaster Hyper 212 EVO with the fan in push position on a ASRock Pro4-M microATX MB using GSkill Ripjaws DDR 3 SDRAM? I'm concerned about clearance between the top of the RAM and the bottom of the Hyper 212 EVO fan. If I mount the RAM sticks in slots 2 & 4 would I be OK?



Here is the GSkill model of RAM I'm thinking of using. Great price today and if it will work I'd like to buy.
GSkill DDR3 1600 SDRAM

This would be my second choice. This should fit without any problem but I would prefer the GSkill.
Corsair Vengeance DDR3 1600 SDRAM

The Cooler Master website for the Hyper 212 EVO shows the distance between the CPU base and the bottom of the fan (which is very slightly below the heatsink fins) as 37mm.
GSkill shows the height of the Ripjaws to be 40mm.

TIA for replies.


----------



## morrow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hicountryrider*
> 
> Is anyone running a CoolerMaster Hyper 212 EVO with the fan in push position on a ASRock Pro4-M microATX MB using GSkill Ripjaws DDR 3 SDRAM? I'm concerned about clearance between the top of the RAM and the bottom of the Hyper 212 EVO fan. If I mount the RAM sticks in slots 2 & 4 would I be OK?


I run mine in slots 2 and 4 but I have Gskill Ares RAM. You should be fine running them in 2 and 4


----------



## psychok9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tw33k*
> 
> I know. The board is awesome. I run my 3770K @ 4.6GHz fully stable (not even any WHEA errors) and it was simple to get there. As soon as I can de-lid my chip I'll find out how high I can push it


Hi, what's your offset, +0.040v ? LLC?
I can't get 4.6, but I get 4.5GHz with 0.040v...

With last bios the LLC behaviour it's very strange: 5 to 3 seem low, but with 2 and 1 it have spikes over 1,30v (+0,1v?)


----------



## Erakith

So my Extreme6 has had a bit of tantrum, and now only the first two DIMM slots work. Curious.


----------



## G3A3 aight

My rig!

Sniper4.jpg 318k .jpg file


----------



## mohit9206

No H61 owners club ?


----------



## Hicountryrider

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *morrow*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Hicountryrider*
> 
> Is anyone running a CoolerMaster Hyper 212 EVO with the fan in push position on a ASRock Pro4-M microATX MB using GSkill Ripjaws DDR 3 SDRAM? I'm concerned about clearance between the top of the RAM and the bottom of the Hyper 212 EVO fan. If I mount the RAM sticks in slots 2 & 4 would I be OK?
> 
> 
> 
> I run mine in slots 2 and 4 but I have Gskill Ares RAM. You should be fine running them in 2 and 4
Click to expand...

Thanks for the reply. I went with the Corsair Vengeance low profile and I should be able to run them in slots 1 and 3. Anyone have any opinions about whether it's preferable to run dual channel SDRAM in slots 2 and 4 on this board? Thought I heard somewhere that with only 2 sticks dual channel it was better to have them in those slots.


----------



## Hicountryrider

I should be receiving my Pro4-M board on Monday or Tuesday. I've gone to the ASRock website and downloaded all the drivers and utilities shown there for this MB. I did not see any chipset driver listed there at all. I assume there will be one on the CD that comes with the MB. Am I missing something here? First time using a ASRock MB so I'm not sure how they provide drivers with a new board. Every other MB I've used has had a chipset driver on the CD or available for download.
ASRock Pro4-M driver download page

Also, obviously I won't know which version of the BIOS my new board has until I run setup on it but ASRock lists version 1.30 as the latest available on the Pro4-M download page. If my board has version 1.20 is there any known reason to update to version 1.30? If I do need to update which is the preferred method - Instant Flash, DOS or Windows? I've downloaded all three.
Here are the BIOS downloads available for the Pro4-M board specifically
Pro4-M BIOS update page
Nothing is listed for the Pro4-M MB on the main ASRock latest BIOS updates page as the link below shows.
Latest ASRock BiOS update page

System - all new except for the PSU:
Silverstone Temjin TJ08B-E micro ATX case
ASRock Z77 Pro4-M micro ATX MB
Intel i5 3570K CPU
Samsung 830 256GB SATA 3 SSD
WD Caviar Black 7200 RPM 64MB cache 500GB SATA 3 HDD
8GB Corsair Vengeance DDR3 1600 low profile SDRAM
Cooler Master Hyper 212 EVO CPU cooler
Windows7 HP 64-bit
Corsair VX550W PSU - bought a couple of years ago but have never used. Plenty of power for my needs.

Might add a discrete GPU card later but plan on using the i5 3570K's built-in Intel HD 4000 graphics for now.


----------



## dockerthedog

I have the Extreme4 and have a question.
My H100 is plugged into the CPU1 fan header and has started to read 38000+ RPM. Now I know it's not turning that fast







and I moved it to the power supply header which read 2200 rpm or so. Anyone have any idea's why it would start reading high? I'm on the 1.8 bios.

Thanks


----------



## morrow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dockerthedog*
> 
> I have the Extreme4 and have a question.
> My H100 is plugged into the CPU1 fan header and has started to read 38000+ RPM. Now I know it's not turning that fast
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and I moved it to the power supply header which read 2200 rpm or so. Anyone have any idea's why it would start reading high? I'm on the 1.8 bios.
> Thanks


Can you update your bios and try again?
What does it say in CPU fan 2 header? CPU fan 1 and 2 are controlled by the same controller.


----------



## kyton

Enjoying the extreme4 that i got, only 2 issues with it so far. my usb keyboard and mouse don't like the bios to much, plus if i boot into dos of a flash drive, i cannot type anything. Keyboard is Genius Imperator and mouse is CM Xornet.

Other issue is fans run 100% all the time. Previous board was an Asus z68. I prefered the Asus Fan control options.


----------



## digitally

had a slight issue with the temp. i mounted my old Noctua U12P(with artic silver 5) on the 775 bracket.
ambiance temp was around 28-29c
CPU bootup temp (as reported in the bios) was around 39-42c.

is this normal? should i resit the heatsink? or try to find a 1155 bracket?


----------



## dockerthedog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *morrow*
> 
> Can you update your bios and try again?
> What does it say in CPU fan 2 header? CPU fan 1 and 2 are controlled by the same controller.


I tried that. I updated to 2.3 but it continued. I had major issues on 2.3 with my OC so I reverted back to 1.8. Weird thing with the fan controller issue is I have the H100 in the power supply header and plugged the side panel fan (I'm using a HAF 932) to the cpu1 header. Cpu2 has a 120mm on it. All speeds are reading correctly now, however, if I move the H100 back to the cpu1 header, it reads 33K to 55K. Oh well.


----------



## Hicountryrider

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hicountryrider*
> 
> I should be receiving my Z77 Pro4-M board on Monday or Tuesday. I've gone to the ASRock website and downloaded all the drivers and utilities shown there for this MB. I did not see any chipset driver listed there at all. I assume there will be one on the CD that comes with the MB. Am I missing something here? First time using a ASRock MB so I'm not sure how they provide drivers with a new board. Every other MB I've used has had a chipset driver on the CD or available for download.
> ASRock Pro4-M driver download page


OK, upon checking the ASRock site again I did find the chipset driver. Afraid I'm showing my limited rig building experience.







The driver is not identified as a chipset driver (listed as a INF driver) and is not labeled as an Intel driver but as a ASRock driver.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hicountryrider*
> 
> Also, obviously I won't know which version of the BIOS my new board has until I run setup on it but ASRock lists version 1.30 as the latest available on the Pro4-M download page. If my board has version 1.20 is there any known reason to update to version 1.30? If I do need to update which is the preferred method - Instant Flash, DOS or Windows? I've downloaded all three.
> Here are the BIOS downloads available for the Pro4-M board specifically
> Pro4-M BIOS update page
> Nothing is listed for the Pro4-M MB on the main ASRock latest BIOS updates page as the link below shows.
> Latest ASRock BiOS update page


Still looking for any comments regarding this BIOS question.


----------



## davepk

I have 1.30 on my pro4m because of the Raid Option Rom update.

That updates the raid rom to 11.2 which supports TRIM for SSDs when used in raid 0.

My next upgrade will be a second Vertex4 to create a 512GB (2x256GB) RAID0 system disk and that 1.30 bois update will help make that possible.


----------



## Hicountryrider

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davepk*
> 
> I have 1.30 on my pro4m because of the Raid Option Rom update.
> 
> That updates the raid rom to 11.2 which supports TRIM for SSDs when used in raid 0.
> 
> My next upgrade will be a second Vertex4 to create a 512GB (2x256GB) RAID0 system disk and that 1.30 bois update will help make that possible.


I don't plan to run a Raid setup. I'll be using a Samsung 830 256 GB SSD as a OS and some programs disc. Everything else will go on a WD Caviar Black 500GB SATA 3 HDD. Did you use Instant Flash to do the update and if so did you think that was the best update method?


----------



## Erakith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hicountryrider*
> 
> I don't plan to run a Raid setup. I'll be using a Samsung 830 256 GB SSD as a OS and some programs disc. Everything else will go on a WD Caviar Black 500GB SATA 3 HDD. Did you use Instant Flash to do the update and if so did you think that was the best update method?


The safest update method will always be using DOS.
Instant Flash is very close to that.

Never update BIOS in Windows. It's just not worth the risk.


----------



## davepk

I have in the past used both windows and dos to flash bios many times without a single problem with either on various boards.

Having said that i have a dos bootable usb stick i use for bios updates etc and that is what i used to update my pro4m to 1.30

I would highly recommend you use a bootable usb stick as well. Like Erakith said, its the safest method.


----------



## Hicountryrider

OK davepk and Erakith. Thanks for the info. I've already downloaded the 1.30 update and can extract it to a bootable MS-DOS USB flash drive I have if necessary to update. ASRock's instruction page for using the DOS update method are actually quite clear. One question: will I have to change the first boot device to the USB flash drive in the BIOS before using or will the bootable flash drive automatically be accessed?


----------



## davepk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hicountryrider*
> 
> ... will I have to change the first boot device to the USB flash drive in the BIOS before using


You can do that and it should work.

Another option that i tend to follow is to simply unplug all SATA drives from the MB.

Also, if you are in the middle of OCing your setup and its not yet perfectly stable then reset your bios to default settings before you update.


----------



## manriquem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tw33k*


Now those are some awesome temps...I think congratulations are in order







!!!!


----------



## Hicountryrider

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davepk*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Hicountryrider*
> 
> ... will I have to change the first boot device to the USB flash drive in the BIOS before using
> 
> 
> 
> You can do that and it should work.
> 
> Another option that i tend to follow is to simply unplug all SATA drives from the MB.
> 
> Also, if you are in the middle of OCing your setup and its not yet perfectly stable then reset your bios to default settings before you update.
Click to expand...

OK, thanks.The ASRock recommendation was to restore default settings after update also (see below) I will probably try a modest OC after a bit but want to make sure all is working 100% before that. It would be my first time OCing so I have a bit of trepidation but from what I've read it should be fairly easy. Not like the old days when one had to manually enter like a million different parameters when OCing. That always scared me off but I'm an old man now and what the hell, no guts no glory - right?

From ASRock website:
_After finishing upgrading the BIOS, restart your system and press F2 to enter the BIOS setup utility during boot up.
In Exit menu, please select "Load Default Settings" and press Enter to continue.
Select "Exit Saving Changes" and press Enter to exit the BIOS setup utility.
Now, system is booting up with new BIOS._


----------



## Holmern

Installed this Mobo yesterday but my Device Manager is still showing one "unknown device" after installing all drivers. Any idea what this could be?


----------



## vf-

Most likely Intel Smart Connect.


----------



## Holmern

Yeah that was the first thing people were suggesting when I did a search. No such luck though.


----------



## vf-

Searching from the disc?


----------



## ktf

Anyone managed to get a stable [email protected] 4200 Mhz overclock on the Asrock Pro3 Z77 motherboard ? Mine downclocks to 3400 Mhz in Prime95 , even though the temperature never exceeds 70 degrees. I tried disabling all power management in BIOS, spread spectrum, raised all the power limits, messed with voltage ( from -0.050 to +0.070), still the same thing. It drives me crazy. It looks like when the CPU goes above 95W TDP, it downclocks. I checked with someone from AsRock and they said they will send a replacement BIOS. I wonder if that would help or whether the mainboard has a poor design. I have a Noctua D14 on the CPU, so the cooling is not an issue. The case however is a closed Fractal Design R3, but it's not that hot inside.


----------



## Junkboy

Can believe I never joined after I swapped my E3 z68 for a E4 z77, may I please be allowed to joined .


----------



## kyton

I see Intel RAID OROM 11.6.0.1624 is available. Wonder when the Asrock boards will get upated. Guys here on the Asus forum for the z77/z68 mod them. Why doesn't the Asrock bios get modded with the update oroms, etc


----------



## garikfox

I made a ASRock thread just for you guys









http://www.overclock.net/t/1314261/dl-asrock-z77-bioss-with-updated-raid-rom


----------



## aar0nsky

Please everyone remember not to feed the trolls, even the unintentional ones. If someone cannot figure out their problem by either searching this thread or searching google then their problem can most likely be answered by someone in this thread. If your question does not get answered from any of these methods then there is always ASRock support.

Lastly, remember this is a club. There is not need to talk bad and get upset because you cannot figure out how to read things.


----------



## ghostrider85

well, according to someone who is a big asus fanboy, *ALL ASROCK MOTHERBOARDS SUCKS!*
Quote:


> How very silly of me, of everyone to actually believe ASrock are doing great. ASROCK do not deserve the praise they are getting.
> Everyone thinks theyve come along way...yeah by deception. I feel robbed and cheated.
> Just sharing my experience and knowledge guys, i hope this thread doenst turn into a flame war.
> I have 100% respect for all Asrock owners, im just kindly pointing this out to you.


he's been posting links that he claims that those are evidences to his claims, i checked his links and upon reading, i found out that it's not even closely related to his claims.

he also posted a link to some russian overclockers forums who claims that he tested a SINGLE asrock z77 fatal1ty board and found out that the software voltage reading and the multimeter voltage reading isn't exactly the same.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1313910/asrock-cheating-the-system/0_20


----------



## kgtuning

Lmao, I was told the same thing... by the same person.


----------



## ghostrider85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kgtuning*
> 
> Lmao, I was told the same thing... by the same person.


someone posted an evidence that he have 2 accounts and he is an asus hardware rep, i can't find that post anymore.


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ghostrider85*
> 
> someone posted an evidence that he have 2 accounts and he is an asus hardware rep, i can't find that post anymore.


Interesting, who knows. I saw the link to the Russian overclocking thing. I found it funny and told him that isn't proof.


----------



## Chewy

I used to praise asus very highly, But then realized there were better alternatives, Asrock being one of them


----------



## ktf

I have no intention of bashing Asrock, I just want to know if anyone else had cpu throttling issues with Asrock Pro3 Z77. I am trying to reach 4.2Ghz on 2600k coupled with a Noctua D14 and this should be a piece of cake. I got an answer from another forum from someone from Asrock that it might be the BIOS chip and the Intel ME might have crashed. They offered to mail me a new BIOS chip to test, not sure if that will fix it though. The temperatures are all ok. I remember seeing someone on this thread with a similar issue but no solution as far as I could find. If someone has any info on this , please let me know. I am tempted to return the card and get the Extreme version or something more solid .


----------



## Chewy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ktf*
> 
> I have no intention of bashing Asrock, I just want to know if anyone else had cpu throttling issues with Asrock Pro3 Z77. I am trying to reach 4.2Ghz on 2600k coupled with a Noctua D14 and this should be a piece of cake. I got an answer from another forum from someone from Asrock that it might be the BIOS chip and the Intel ME might have crashed. They offered to mail me a new BIOS chip to test, not sure if that will fix it though. The temperatures are all ok. I remember seeing someone on this thread with a similar issue but no solution as far as I could find. If someone has any info on this , please let me know. I am tempted to return the card and get the Extreme version or something more solid .


Have you disabled c-states??

http://www.overclock.net/t/1247495/2500k-4-8ghz-1-328v-already-throttling-at-70-degrees-solved/20

Edit:

I have seen this problem on value motherboards trying to obtain higher overclocks and this throttling is being caused by the cpu vrm's overheating, I would be tempted to exchange for a higher end motherboard, Extreme 4 or 6 +


----------



## ktf

Yeah, already tried disabling C states, no effect...







Tried all BIOS versions as well, same thing on all of them.


----------



## aar0nsky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chewy*
> 
> I used to praise asus very highly, But then realized there were better alternatives, Asrock being one of them


Hold the phone, Asus might buy ASrock. This is an unconfirmed rumor right now but you never know.


----------



## Erakith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aar0nsky*
> 
> Hold the phone, Asus might buy ASrock. This is an unconfirmed rumor right now but you never know.


It's more than a rumor but not quite concrete.

ASUS used to own ASRock.. well, at least its parent company. Then they broke away and detached their "bargain" status, and have done really well to get where they are (they're the 3rd largest now, 2nd to ASUS and then GIGABYTE.)

So ow ASUS is like.. well.. can we has you again? Apparently the CEO of ASRock has preliminarily agreed to terms. We'll see how it goes. Kinda hope it falls through though.


----------



## davepk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chewy*
> 
> ... I have seen this problem on value motherboards trying to obtain higher overclocks and this throttling is being caused by the cpu vrm's overheating, I would be tempted to exchange for a higher end motherboard, Extreme 4 or 6 +


I've seen my Pro4-M do this with my 4.4 OC during P95.

It had me scratching my head for awhile till i placed a fan directly over the VRM heat sinks and that delayed the onset of the throttling.

I'll likely need a higher end asrock MB if i want to reach a higher OC without throttling.

Dont get me wrong, i'm happy with the board so far and i'm not complaining.

The price point + feature set for this board is hard to beat and a 4.4 OC is nothing to sneeze at, but its not a board that supports large over clocks (cpu or memory).


----------



## EnoBiko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chewy*
> 
> Have you disabled c-states??
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1247495/2500k-4-8ghz-1-328v-already-throttling-at-70-degrees-solved/20
> Edit:
> I have seen this problem on value motherboards trying to obtain higher overclocks and this throttling is being caused by the cpu vrm's overheating, I would be tempted to exchange for a higher end motherboard, Extreme 4 or 6 +


I just checked a few reviews:
"If you want an Intel Z77 Express chipset powered motherboard and want to spend under $100 on the board, we highly recommend the ASRock Z77 Pro3. This board had solid performance numbers and overclocked just as good as any other Z77 board that we have ever used at any price point. " (LegitReviews.com)

"Out of the box performance is also very strong and you see it lines up with the more expensive Z77 Extreme6 and while overclocking performance isn't as strong, 4.6GHz out of a motherboard at this price point continues to be very impressive and goes to show the overall quality of what ASRock offers us even when on a budget.
Read more at http://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/4852/asrock_z77_pro3_intel_z77_motherboard_review/index12.html#Q1eZemYh5KtmJBZ6.99"
(tweaktown.com)

So, one says it overclocks as good as any, the other says it's not as strong (but didn't provide any comparison details, I searched and found they got 4.7 GHz out of the Extreme6). YMMV, I'm happy giving up that 0.1 for a board that's half the price (I am on a budget).


----------



## ktf

Well, it depends on the CPU. On an IvyBridge, yeah, overclocking is nice and easy. If you plan to OC a SandyBridge though, totally different story . Disappointing to say the least.


----------



## ghostrider85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ktf*
> 
> Well, it depends on the CPU. On an IvyBridge, yeah, overclocking is nice and easy. If you plan to OC a SandyBridge though, totally different story . Disappointing to say the least.


wait, what?


----------



## ktf

The IvyBridge has a lower TDP compared with the Sandy Bridge. On my 2600k @ 4200 Mhz in Prim95 the power goes above 97W and it throttles. I don't know the exact number for IvyBridge but I know it's lower than this , so the mainboard's VRMs have it easier . As far as I can see, the throttling has nothing to do with the temperature of the processor, but rather the temperature of the mainboard's VRM.


----------



## vf-

77?


----------



## kgtuning

Yes tdp is 77 watts


----------



## ghostrider85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ktf*
> 
> The IvyBridge has a lower TDP compared with the Sandy Bridge. On my 2600k @ 4200 Mhz in Prim95 the power goes above 97W and it throttles. I don't know the exact number for IvyBridge but I know it's lower than this , so the mainboard's VRMs have it easier . As far as I can see, the throttling has nothing to do with the temperature of the processor, but rather the temperature of the mainboard's VRM.


no, the process of overclocking on ivybridge is exactly the same as on the sandybridge,

you can even say that it is harder to overclock an ivybridge than the sandybridge, but not the other way around

lower tdp doesn't always mean it can overclock better,


----------



## ktf

What I meant was that for the same frequency in OC , the Sandy Bridge will be pulling more current , thus on the boards with poor VRM this can cause the CPU to throttle back to the stock frequency.


----------



## ghostrider85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ktf*
> 
> What I meant was that for the same frequency in OC , the Sandy Bridge will be pulling more current , thus on the boards with poor VRM this can cause the CPU to throttle back to the stock frequency.


any decent overclocking board will handle them both just fine, i never heard anyone saying that their board can't handle a 2500k but handles a 3570k easily.


----------



## BluePhoenixHD

Just wondering, what does everyone think of ASRock Z77 Extreme3? Is it a good board?


----------



## francesthemutes

I'm having issues with my Mamba not charging anymore when the system is off. When I turn my computer off at night, I place my mouse on its dock so it's fully charged the next day when I go to use it again but the USB ports are no longer giving any power to the dock when the power is off. Does anyone know what happened? I've gone through the BIOS but I can't really find anything that would make sense as to why it's not giving power to the USB ports anymore while the computer is off.


----------



## ghostrider85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *francesthemutes*
> 
> I'm having issues with my Mamba not charging anymore when the system is off. When I turn my computer off at night, I place my mouse on its dock so it's fully charged the next day when I go to use it again but the USB ports are no longer giving any power to the dock when the power is off. Does anyone know what happened? I've gone through the BIOS but I can't really find anything that would make sense as to why it's not giving power to the USB ports anymore while the computer is off.


try reinstalling appcharger


----------



## francesthemutes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ghostrider85*
> 
> try reinstalling appcharger


I had never installed it in the first place....


----------



## ghostrider85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *francesthemutes*
> 
> I had never installed it in the first place....


install it and see what will happen


----------



## aar0nsky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ktf*
> 
> Well, it depends on the CPU. On an IvyBridge, yeah, overclocking is nice and easy. If you plan to OC a SandyBridge though, totally different story . Disappointing to say the least.


This statement is funny.


----------



## ktf

Yeah, I know, it turned up funny, but I explained later what I meant. Anyway, I returned my Pro3 mainboard and got a MSI Z77 Mpower instead.


----------



## francesthemutes

So I turned on the ability for the mouse to wake by S5 and it finally receives power to charge but now it instantly turns the computer back on. ***?! I can't seem to win. >_< I need to be able to charge my mouse at night....


----------



## kyton

Just want ot check if these temps look ok

z77 extreme 4 board with i5-3570k( stock cooler) Aerocool sixth element chassis. front & top fan

CPU idle
33 deg cel

Motheboard idle
33deg

CPu load with bf3 on full ultra

58deg cel.

Motherboard

37 - 44 deg cel.


----------



## vf-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyton*
> 
> Just want ot check if these temps look ok
> z77 extreme 4 board with i5-3570k( stock cooler) Aerocool sixth element chassis. front & top fan
> CPU idle
> 33 deg cel
> Motheboard idle
> 33deg
> CPu load with bf3 on full ultra
> 58deg cel.
> Motherboard
> 37 - 44 deg cel.


Seems fine. Intel said to keep the temp just below 70. Curious though, what speed does the Intel fan run?


----------



## Luca T

Hi guys which is the top AsRock MB between extreme9, Fatality-Pro and OC-Formula?


----------



## kyton

Intel fan runs at 2100rpm according to Asrock Extreme tuner


----------



## Hicountryrider

I just got a Z77 Pro4-M. I will be starting my build today or tomorrow. I have downloaded all the driver, utility and BIOS zipped files from the ASRock website. I would appreciate any advice on which drivers and utilities to install and in what order. I know the INF (chipset) should be first but not sure about the rest of the sequence.

System is non-gaming. No discrete GPU yet -- will be using the i5 3570K's built in HD 4000 graphics. I especially would not like to install any more of the ASRock utilities than are necessary or would be useful. Rest of system build parts are in signature. TIA for replies.

*DRIVERS*
Audio -- Realtek high definition audio driver ver:R2.66

CIR -- CIR receiver driver ver:20110219 - _I don't have a remote_

INF -- INF (chipset) driver ver:9.3.0.1019 - _my bracket_

Intel -- Intel Management Engine driver ver:8.0.3.1427

Intel -- Intel Rapid Start driver ver:1.0.0.1021

Intel -- Intel Smart Connect driver ver:2.0.1083.0

Lan -- Realtek Lan driver ver:7048

Other -- AppCharger ver:1.0.5

Other -- Lucid Virtu MVP ver:2.1.114
Modify Battlefield3 can not play issue. _(I don't play games)_

HDD -- SATA RAID Driver - _(Don't think I need as I don't plan to run a RAID setup)_
(For system to read from floppy diskette during Windows installation)

HDD -- ASMedia SATA3 Driver ver:1.3.1

HDD -- Intel Rapid Storage Technology driver ver:11.2.0.1006

USB -- Intel USB 3.0 driver ver:1.0.4.220

VGA -- VGA driver ver:15.26.12.64.2761

*UTILITIES*
Other -- ASRock 3TB+ Unlocker Utility ver:1.0

AXTU -- ASRock Extreme Tuning Utility ver:0.1.251

Instant Boot -- Instant Boot ver:1.29

Intel -- Intel Rapid Start Utility ver:1.0.5
Please MUST install Intel Rapid Start Utility and create the hidden partition
first, then install the Intel Rapid Start driver. - _(This is from website)_

Intel -- Intel Smart Connect Utility ver:1.0.6

Other -- TruStudio ver:1.00.01

XFastLAN -- ASRock XFast LAN Utility ver:6.61.1880_WHQL

XFastUSB -- ASRock XFast USB Utility ver:3.02.30


----------



## ben ten

Sign me up, http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2540450


----------



## randomdude72

Hello,

Happy that I find this thread through Mr.google, I'm trying to read the pages still in the beginning though !

I'm also happy with ASRock Z77 extreme4, but I have a problem with USB 3, I tried to google for answer, the only answer I found so far is to disable USB 3 Legacy in bios and you wont have a problem when you use that hub for devices such as external HDD,etc ! if you don't face this problem then you're lucky, but still many people effected by this bad patch,people like me face mouse lag, mouse moves very slow etc it feels like the system if very over-loaded while the CPU consumption around 1% !

My question is there a way that I can fully use this option without disabling the USB 3 Legacy ?

I'm very newbie to OCling stuff but I try to learn/teach myself step by step, I also would like to OC my CPU to only 4 GHZ, my current CPU is Intel 3570k, does the default OC ok or it's sloppy and I should OC myself ?

Thanks alot in advance,peace.


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *randomdude72*
> 
> Hello,
> Happy that I find this thread through Mr.google, I'm trying to read the pages still in the beginning though !
> I'm also happy with ASRock Z77 extreme4, but I have a problem with USB 3, I tried to google for answer, the only answer I found so far is to disable USB 3 Legacy in bios and you wont have a problem when you use that hub for devices such as external HDD,etc ! if you don't face this problem then you're lucky, but still many people effected by this bad patch,people like me face mouse lag, mouse moves very slow etc it feels like the system if very over-loaded while the CPU consumption around 1% !
> My question is there a way that I can fully use this option without disabling the USB 3 Legacy ?
> I'm very newbie to OCling stuff but I try to learn/teach myself step by step, I also would like to OC my CPU to only 4 GHZ, my current CPU is Intel 3570k, does the default OC ok or it's sloppy and I should OC myself ?
> Thanks alot in advance,peace.


What bios are you using? Have you checked the Asrock site for a bios update?


----------



## randomdude72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kgtuning*
> 
> What bios are you using? Have you checked the Asrock site for a bios update?


Hello kgtuning,

I just checked and it says P 2.20 the latest bios in here and it says 2.30 :
http://www.asrock.com/mb/overview.asp?cat=Download&os=BIOS&Model=Z77%20Extreme4

The bios 2.20 should fix this issue but unfortunately it's not, even last night I updated Intel thingy :
http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Detail_Desc.aspx?DwnldID=21129

I'm not sure what causing this but Intel in release note says "it should fix format now bug" but I didn't notice anything and the formt pop window still show when I insert my external HDD, not sure if I've to update the Asmedia too, I can't find it the one in ASRock is outdated :
http://www.asrock.com/mb/overview.asp?cat=Download&os=Win764&Model=Z77%20Extreme4

Trying to find a new driver for Asmedia not sure if I can find it, I don't know why ASRock use third part stuff and mis things up !

This is the whole story for now, also do you recommend updating the bios ? I'm really scared of updating because my system runs like a charm and as they say if it's running don't try to fix it unless this bios is fixing my problem which is not mentioned in release note.

Sorry too much to read,cheers.


----------



## Elenkhos

Extreme 4 2.20 BIOS has a LLC bug which means that LLC level is stuck to 1. It can cause your voltage to spike really high under load. The 2.30 BIOS fixes this problem and updating is really easy. I have done it many times without any problems.


----------



## randomdude72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elenkhos*
> 
> Extreme 4 2.20 BIOS has a LLC bug which means that LLC level is stuck to 1. It can cause your voltage to spike really high under load. The 2.30 BIOS fixes this problem and updating is really easy. I have done it many times without any problems.


Hello Elenkhos,

Thanks for the advice, I updated the bios to the latest and the system running smoothly, I've not got the chance to check the USB 3 yet but I'll update if there is a problem which I hope not.

...

One more question :

When I change bios settings, for example disable Intel Rapid Start, Intel Smart Connect and save changes and exit, the system completely shutdown then starts up not sure what causing this ? is it something to do with not configuring sleep/hibernate correctly ?

Can you or someone point out a guide that enable me to make the computer never go to sleep ? I've windows 7 ultimate 64 and I changed the power plan already to high performance, set sleep to never, display to never, disabled hibernate, but sometimes when I use or click something I hear the system waking up and like and engine ignited, what I want exactly is to make my system always 24/7 awake, is there a way ?

Cheers.


----------



## aar0nsky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *randomdude72*
> 
> Hello Elenkhos,
> Thanks for the advice, I updated the bios to the latest and the system running smoothly, I've not got the chance to check the USB 3 yet but I'll update if there is a problem which I hope not.
> ...
> One more question :
> When I change bios settings, for example disable Intel Rapid Start, Intel Smart Connect and save changes and exit, the system completely shutdown then starts up not sure what causing this ? is it something to do with not configuring sleep/hibernate correctly ?
> Can you or someone point out a guide that enable me to make the computer never go to sleep ? I've windows 7 ultimate 64 and I changed the power plan already to high performance, set sleep to never, display to never, disabled hibernate, but sometimes when I use or click something I hear the system waking up and like and engine ignited, what I want exactly is to make my system always 24/7 awake, is there a way ?
> Cheers.


That is intel speed step. Your processor downclocks and under volts when it sits idle. Then when you are trying to do something it will scale back up.
This keeps temps low and makes the fan not run all the time at a higher speed.

If you do not want this feature enabled, disable "Intel SpeedStep" in the bios.


----------



## kyton

I have found that my mouse and keyboard is erratic when in the bios setup. Also if i boot into a dos mode from the flash drive i cannot use the keyboard. I think the system compatibly for keyboard and mouse needs to be looked at. I had a similar issue with the Asus z68. I then got a new keyboard and it sorted that out. Now same story with new keyboard and new motherboard. Wthin windows it seems fine.


----------



## randomdude72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aar0nsky*
> 
> That is intel speed step. Your processor downclocks and under volts when it sits idle. Then when you are trying to do something it will scale back up.
> This keeps temps low and makes the fan not run all the time at a higher speed.
> If you do not want this feature enabled, disable "Intel SpeedStep" in the bios.


Hello aar0nsky,

I went to check the bios and I found this option under advanced, what your thoughts in this ? should I leave it as it is or disable it, I mean effect my system wise, I don't have problem with noise as I've 7 fans ! also what your thoughts in Deep Sleep feature ? I found it under South Bridge if I'm not mistaken.

Thanks for the input,cheers.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyton*
> 
> I have found that my mouse and keyboard is erratic when in the bios setup. Also if i boot into a dos mode from the flash drive i cannot use the keyboard. I think the system compatibly for keyboard and mouse needs to be looked at. I had a similar issue with the Asus z68. I then got a new keyboard and it sorted that out. Now same story with new keyboard and new motherboard. Wthin windows it seems fine.


Hello kyton,

I'll tell you something but it's coming from non your high end technical person, after heavy research I found it out that many boards effected by what they call "Third Party USB" like Asmedia,some other boards use Etron if that's the correct name.

So I did my best to do everything from my part, updating bios,updating drivers etc the only solution is to diable USB 3.0 Legacy in bios and you will not face a problem, since your case is keyboard and mouse then it's not a big deal you will not notice a change, let alone I guess you shouldn't use USB 3 for mouse and keyboard, but even if you're using it in USB 2 also try to disable the legacy and leave the normal USB Legacy enabled inorder to use your mouse in unsupported platforms ex dos and bios screen, but you can disable USB Legacy the normal one if you're going to use the cord/regular/non USB mouse and keyboard.

Disabling USB 3.0 Legacy will effect the speed of people using HDD's etc, but it's not that important for me.

I hope you got my point, speaking in not much English and not your uber technical level


----------



## aar0nsky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *randomdude72*
> 
> Hello aar0nsky,
> I went to check the bios and I found this option under advanced, what your thoughts in this ? should I leave it as it is or disable it, I mean effect my system wise, I don't have problem with noise as I've 7 fans ! also what your thoughts in Deep Sleep feature ? I found it under South Bridge if I'm not mistaken.
> Thanks for the input,cheers.


I disable Deep sleep.
There is a link to my BIOS settings in the original post of this thread located here.

Those overclock settings are old but the features I have disabled are what they need to be for overclocking safely and without problems.(unless someone see's a mistake that may be unsafe but for the most part I have not had issues)


----------



## xxsashixx

Sorrrrrrryyyy









I couldn't find an H77 club.. so.. yea..

I'm thinking of purchasing the ASRock H77M-ITX does anyone have any experience with it? It just sucks that most of the good boards, to have built in wifi you need to purchase the Z77 boards, which I don't need as I would just need to undervolt & underclock


----------



## OverClocker55

Ok anyone have a Asrock Z77 Pro4-M IO shield? I lost mine ( or can't find it in the mess o.0 ).
Also how do I push my i5 2500k to 4ghz?


----------



## aar0nsky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> Also how do I push my i5 2500k to 4ghz?


Judging by your profile you seem to have posted a lot in the past year you have been here.(Spend less time posting and more time reading, you can learn a lot from this forum)

Since no one else has explained to you how this works, use the search function and check the original post.
There are numerous guides listed in this thread and on this whole forum that answer all the annoying posts saying "how do i overclock my to ".
If I was in a better mood I would go through and explain that not every chip is created equal, yada yada yada. This has been covered millions of times. Please do not post this kind of stuff in a motherboard thread, check your CPU's club.

Usually it goes, "If you have to ask, you shouldn't be doing it".

PS - There's no button to just press for 4ghz.


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aar0nsky*
> 
> Judging by your profile you seem to have posted a lot in the past year you have been here.(Spend less time posting and more time reading, you can learn a lot from this forum)
> Since no one else has explained to you how this works, use the search function and check the original post.
> There are numerous guides listed in this thread and on this whole forum that answer all the annoying posts saying "how do i overclock my to ".
> If I was in a better mood I would go through and explain that not every chip is created equal, yada yada yada. This has been covered millions of times. Please do not post this kind of stuff in a motherboard thread, check your CPU's club.
> Usually it goes, "If you have to ask, you shouldn't be doing it".
> PS - There's no button to just press for 4ghz.


I had mine at 4.5ghz but then I took apart my rig and reset my bios







I forgot what to do lol..


----------



## Drivium

I am seeing posts mentioning a turbo multiplier - maybe my bios does not have this or maybe its named something else?

Advanced Turbo 30
Intel Turbo Boost Technology
Additional Turbo Voltage

These are the only references to turbo I'm seeing.

Pic of my bios screen: http://images.anandtech.com/doci/6089/ASRock%20Z77%20Extreme6%20BIOS%2004%20-%20OC%20Tweaker.png


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Drivium*
> 
> I am seeing posts mentioning a turbo multiplier - maybe my bios does not have this or maybe its named something else?
> Advanced Turbo 30
> Intel Turbo Boost Technology
> Additional Turbo Voltage
> These are the only references to turbo I'm seeing.
> Pic of my bios screen: http://images.anandtech.com/doci/6089/ASRock%20Z77%20Extreme6%20BIOS%2004%20-%20OC%20Tweaker.png


CPU Ratio


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> I had mine at 4.5ghz but then I took apart my rig and reset my bios
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I forgot what to do lol..


Would this help?

http://www.thinkcomputers.org/intel-ivy-bridge-overclocking-guide/#ETtLYGHsQST2mzIG.03


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kgtuning*
> 
> Would this help?
> http://www.thinkcomputers.org/intel-ivy-bridge-overclocking-guide/#ETtLYGHsQST2mzIG.03


Yes. Thanks but this is for Ivy Bridge. I'm still running SB


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> Yes. Thanks but this is for Ivy Bridge. I'm still running SB


Oh man I didn't even notice...sorry.


----------



## Drivium

I wish I posted here sooner - I've been scouring the net for at least an hour trying to figure out the difference between turbo multiplier and cpu multiplier. So what I'm hearing is that they are the same thing?

My reason for asking is that I'm trying to set up my OC so my system will idle at about 1.6ghz and ramp up to about 4.5ghz when at full load. As of now, it seems to hang out around whatever the multiplier is set to and never comes very far down from it. I dont get it. Seems like there should be a min/max setting in the bios. I'm perfectly stable at 4.5ghz (tested in IBT and Prime95), I just don't need so much power at idle.


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Drivium*
> 
> I wish I posted here sooner - I've been scouring the net for at least an hour trying to figure out the difference between turbo multiplier and cpu multiplier. So what I'm hearing is that they are the same thing?
> My reason for asking is that I'm trying to set up my OC so my system will idle at about 1.6ghz and ramp up to about 4.5ghz when at full load. As of now, it seems to hang out around whatever the multiplier is set to and never comes very far down from it. I dont get it. Seems like there should be a min/max setting in the bios. I'm perfectly stable at 4.5ghz (tested in IBT and Prime95), I just don't need so much power at idle.


Enable Intel speed step.


----------



## Drivium

It's enabled by default as is c1e. So all I SHOULD have to do is adjust my multiplier and it should still idle as low as possible (min for my chip (i7-3770k) says 1.6ghz in bios) without any further adjustment?


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Drivium*
> 
> It's enabled by default as is c1e. So all I SHOULD have to do is adjust my multiplier and it should still idle as low as possible (min for my chip (i7-3770k) says 1.6ghz in bios) without any further adjustment?


Are you using an offset or fixed voltage. A fixed voltage won't let it idle down.


----------



## Drivium

Currently it's set to Auto. It's throttles a little bit, but not much.


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Drivium*
> 
> Currently it's set to Auto. It's throttles a little bit, but not much.


Oh that may be why. I haven't played with the auto settings.


----------



## Drivium

Follow up - I figured out my prob. Asrock extreme tuning utility had taken over control of my power settings in windows. I changed it back to "power saving mode" and did all my config through the bios.

I can hardly believe what I'm seeing... I appear to have a stable 4.8ghz w/VCORE: 1.200v-1.210v and a VID of 1.2009 - 1.2159

I passed Intel Burn Test on "Very High" settings and ran Prime95 all night with no errors. Temps sat right around 70c. I also have it set up to idle down to 1.6ghz. Can someone look at my settings and tell me if this is a flook or if I've set something that's going to hose me later? thx


----------



## ketapang

Im having a hard time pushing my ram to 2400Mhz. Currently stable @ 2200Mhz 10-11-11-28. Is 2400Mhz is the limitation of this board?


----------



## aar0nsky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Drivium*
> 
> Follow up - I figured out my prob. Asrock extreme tuning utility had taken over control of my power settings in windows. I changed it back to "power saving mode" and did all my config through the bios.
> I can hardly believe what I'm seeing... I appear to have a stable 4.8ghz w/VCORE: 1.200v-1.210v and a VID of 1.2009 - 1.2159
> I passed Intel Burn Test on "Very High" settings and ran Prime95 all night with no errors. Temps sat right around 70c. I also have it set up to idle down to 1.6ghz. Can someone look at my settings and tell me if this is a flook or if I've set something that's going to hose me later? thx


While doing the intel burn test, take a screenshot of your voltage while under that load. I can tell you it will be a lot higher than 1.20.


----------



## aar0nsky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ketapang*
> 
> Im having a hard time pushing my ram to 2400Mhz. Currently stable @ 2200Mhz 10-11-11-28. Is 2400Mhz is the limitation of this board?


No, if you search through the last like 20 pages of posts I believe erakith has reached 2400mhz but using pretty loose timing. There have also been reports of people be able to on different brands and series of RAM. What ram are you running?


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aar0nsky*
> 
> No, if you search through the last like 20 pages of posts I believe erakith has reached 2400mhz but using pretty loose timing. There have also been reports of people be able to on different brands and series of RAM. What ram are you running?


Erakith ha Samsung ram....10-12-11-24-2 at 1.6volts 2400


----------



## Drivium

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aar0nsky*
> 
> While doing the intel burn test, take a screenshot of your voltage while under that load. I can tell you it will be a lot higher than 1.20.


I was viewing "Core Voltage" under CPU-Z and that's what it read steadily - on occasion it hit 1.220v, but mostly at 1.200. Is that not the area I should be looking at? Where do you suggest taking voltage reading from? VID and temps read from coretemp. (at work, but will do what you suggest when I get home...or maybe on lunch break...I'm anxious now). It does seem fishy to me too based on what Ive read about IB voltages.


----------



## ketapang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aar0nsky*
> 
> No, if you search through the last like 20 pages of posts I believe erakith has reached 2400mhz but using pretty loose timing. There have also been reports of people be able to on different brands and series of RAM. What ram are you running?


Samsung Ram 30nm Green 2x4GB. I already try loose timing and 1.7v vram but still no boot. will go through more on this.


----------



## Eagle1337

My extreme4 doesn't want to push my 2500k above 4.5ghz... I must be doing something wrong right?


----------



## Drivium

Here's what I got:


----------



## Eagle1337

what's the pll at?


----------



## Drivium

PLL shows 1.701v...hmmm...don't know a lot about PLL, but that seems high....but the temps are ok... hmm...

EDIT: Actually this PLL seems to be on par with a lot of other's I'm seeing posted.


----------



## manriquem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ben ten*
> 
> Sign me up, http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2540450


Could you post ambient, idle and load temps? also cooling system?..looks really impresive.


----------



## ben ten

I'll try to get all you need as quick as I can sir.

val. http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2549638

I went down to 4,7 because the temps were a bit too high and I want the CPU to survive a bit longer. And accidently I deleted the settings for 4,9 so I can't show you, I'm sorry. But remember that the difference is so tiny so it's not a bad decision to go down to 4,7









If you want the setting I'm rolling now, please read below:

47*100
Spread Spectrum - Disabled
SpeedStep - Disabled
Turbo boost - Enabled
Additional Turbo Voltage - Enabled
PLL overvoltage - Enabled

Power Saving Mode - Disabled
Offset + 0.175v (Might be wrong, I will check after I've posted this)
LLC - Level 5 (highest)


----------



## aar0nsky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ben ten*
> 
> I'll try to get all you need as quick as I can sir.
> val. http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2549638
> I went down to 4,7 because the temps were a bit too high and I want the CPU to survive a bit longer. And accidently I deleted the settings for 4,9 so I can't show you, I'm sorry. But remember that the difference is so tiny so it's not a bad decision to go down to 4,7
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you want the setting I'm rolling now, please read below:
> 47*100
> Spread Spectrum - Disabled
> SpeedStep - Disabled
> Turbo boost - Enabled
> Additional Turbo Voltage - Enabled
> PLL overvoltage - Enabled
> Power Saving Mode - Disabled
> Offset + 0.175v (Might be wrong, I will check after I've posted this)
> LLC - Level 5 (highest)


Level 5 means it will have the most vdroop. Level 1 has the least amount.

Also for anyone posting about the speeds they have, please post a bios screenshot of your settings and of your in windows voltage under load. Offset and speed step like to screw around. My other reasoning behind this is what your computer settings are have a lot to do with system stability (amount of ram and speed, video card being overclocked, BCLK, etc)

Also if you are not overclocking per core it does not let you disable turbo and then in turn you cannot verify all your cores are running at your overclock settings. *Many people posting their overclocks seem to be only one core being overclock and in turn being the reported speed and the other cores at a lesser speed therefore they can run alot less voltage and get away with it.*

In my _*opinion*_ it is not a true overclock unless all your cores are running at that speed. Don't even get me started about "turbo boost" or "speed step". If you arent stable at that speed on all cores 24/7 then im not impressed. As I stated earlier this is just my opinion.


----------



## ben ten

Ops, I didn't know that..









Forgot pic of screen,


----------



## jellybeans69

Another Asrock Z77 user here!

Asrock Pro4-M ,








http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2549669

Suicide-shot

Offset - +0.350
PLL - 1.832


Not bad for 100$ for board lol

Cooling - CM EVO


----------



## ben ten

HOLY


----------



## Eagle1337

Zoom!


----------



## mlapaglia

I have a extreme6 with a 560ti and a i3-2100, latest drivers for everything installed. When I try to have 2 monitors in the 560ti and 1 dvi in the motherboard, the motherboard is never detected. When I click "Detect" in the resolution settings I get a third selection that says "another display not detected. I'm given the option to force VGA, but then the 2 screens start flashing with the nvidia driver saying it's stopped working and the computer BSODs.

When I remove my 560ti and run only integrated, I get nothing. I hear the windows startup sound, but nothing on the screen, the monitor says it doesn't detect a signal.

Any ideas?


----------



## OverClocker55

Anyone know if the Pro4-M supports sli? I might be going 670/650 or 660 ti sli.


----------



## ELEKTRIK_BLUE

hey guys i need some serious help im stumped.

i have the z77 pro4-m mobo everything has been working fine for months. now all of the sudden it boot loops. the motherboard will do everything perfectly fine as it should with the acception of it wont boot to any of my drives not even my dvd drive it just sits there for maybe a second after the post screen then loops back and restarts as if there are no drives conected. all my drives are in ahci mode, it will go to my os drive and say bootmgr is missing blah blah blah if i throw it in ide mode wich is normal but for some reason it will not boot into my ocz vertex 4. i have tried bios 1.0 , 1.10, 1.20 and 1.30 all of them do the exact same thing.i even stuck all my drives in a second pc and they boot just fine. any one have any ideas?

ok so it will boot from a dvd drive only in uefi mode wth?


----------



## garikfox

FYI: I updated all ASRock Z77 BIOS's with RAID OROM 11.6.0.1702

http://www.overclock.net/t/1244232/dl-asus-asrock-msi-bioss-with-updated-raid-rom


----------



## .theMetal

Hey guys and gals, you should know that our fellow OCNer passed recently, Erakith (Adam Wilson). He was extremely helpful in this thread and passes unexpectedly at the age of 24. He was a father and a husband.

Please show your support:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1317394/in-memory-of-adam-wilson/0_20

He will be missed.


----------



## OptimumForge

I'm having issues with my new custom PC freezing/locking up while doing any number of tasks. Sometimes it happens during Windows Update downloading (happens just about every time), and sometimes I'll just be browsing my desktop or on the Internet.

Here's my build:

AsRock Z77 Extreme4 Mobo
16GB Corsair Vengeance 1600 RAM
Nvidia GTX 460
Thermaltake 600w PSU
Cooler Master Sniper Case

Bios is updated to 2.30, all drivers are from the included disc.

Shouldn't be airflow issues, this thing runs very very cool. I don't know if something is wrong with board, my GFX drivers or what. I ran a memtest and it checked out. Help please


----------



## Shrak

Well, already have an Extreme4-M for my HTPC/File Server and thinking of downsizing my current desktop from ATX to mATX, there are few boards that peaked my interest ( mostly in looks, I'm a sucker for looks








) Thought about getting the Fatality Pro-M, but there seems to be a lack of reviews just about anywhere.

Does anyone have the Fatality Pro-M that can vouche for it?


----------



## manriquem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jellybeans69*
> 
> Another Asrock Z77 user here!
> Asrock Pro4-M ,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2549669
> Suicide-shot
> Offset - +0.350
> PLL - 1.832
> 
> Not bad for 100$ for board lol
> Cooling - CM EVO


Killshot! Killshot!!


----------



## aar0nsky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> Hey guys and gals, you should know that our fellow OCNer passed recently, Erakith (Adam Wilson). He was extremely helpful in this thread and passes unexpectedly at the age of 24. He was a father and a husband.
> Please show your support:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1317394/in-memory-of-adam-wilson/0_20
> He will be missed.


RIP Erakith you will be missed..........


----------



## CATACLYSMMM

Can someone post pictures of how they got an Antec Kuhler 620 to fit on this board? The heatsink and capacitors on the board are really throwing me for a loop on how to install it.


----------



## eXXon

Add me to the Club please











Just picked up the Extreme4 to pair it with my 2500k (never oc'ed running on H67) and really excited to see what it can do









However, I noticed the mobo is very, very thin...... Is it just me?


----------



## kyton

New bios out

ver 2.40 - Improve USB keyboard and mouse compatibility.

http://europe.asrock.com/downloadsite/bios/1155/Z77%20Extreme4(2.40)ROM.zip
http://europe.asrock.com/downloadsite/bios/1155/Z77%20Extreme4(2.40)DOS.zip
http://europe.asrock.com/downloadsite/bios/1155/Z77%20Extreme4(2.40)WIN.zip


----------



## Mondego

Hi









I have just registered to hope finding some advices, your site seems pleasant. So I explain myself: I want a tinier case and for this I have to buy a m-atx mainboard. After looking for a good one I have chosen the ASRock Z77 PRO4-M to welcome my i5 2500k, and my gtx 580, but I also have a noctua NH12 UP to cool my OC CPU, and a kit corsair vengeance 8Go. So I want to know if my noctua and my ram kit will fit together on the board. The ram isn't the low profile model, it's the standard model.

I hope to have some answers









Thx!

PS: Sorry for my english







.


----------



## kpo6969

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyton*
> 
> New bios out
> ver 2.40 - Improve USB keyboard and mouse compatibility.
> http://europe.asrock.com/downloadsite/bios/1155/Z77%20Extreme4(2.40)ROM.zip
> http://europe.asrock.com/downloadsite/bios/1155/Z77%20Extreme4(2.40)DOS.zip
> http://europe.asrock.com/downloadsite/bios/1155/Z77%20Extreme4(2.40)WIN.zip


Wonder if it has Intel RAID OROM 11.6.0.1702, doesn't say in release notes.


----------



## zaodrze244

still the old version v11.2.0.1527. I use a modded bios 2.30 with v11.6.0.1702 and TRIM work with SSD drives (2x128 crucial m4) in RAID 0


----------



## Mondego

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mondego*
> 
> Hi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have just registered to hope finding some advices, your site seems pleasant. So I explain myself: I want a tinier case and for this I have to buy a m-atx mainboard. After looking for a good one I have chosen the ASRock Z77 PRO4-M to welcome my i5 2500k, and my gtx 580, but I also have a noctua NH12 UP to cool my OC CPU, and a kit corsair vengeance 8Go. So I want to know if my noctua and my ram kit will fit together on the board. The ram isn't the low profile model, it's the standard model.
> I hope to have some answers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thx!
> PS: Sorry for my english
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Nobody to help me ? :/


----------



## zaodrze244

Mondego write an accurate model for noctua as you have entered is incorrect.

NH-U12P?

NH-L12?

NH-C12P?


----------



## kyton

ftp://98.165.145.73/ASRock/Z77_Extreme4/

bios 2.40 with updated orom. Thanks to Garikfox

http://www.overclock.net/t/1244232/dl-asus-asrock-msi-bioss-with-updated-raid-rom


----------



## Kitarist

What is this updated rom thing? Additional features?


----------



## kpo6969

For Intel RST 11.6.0.1030


----------



## dockerthedog

Got a question about raid. Not setting it up, but disabling it.
Here is what happened. Sold my 920 and x58 and got the z77 Extreme4 with 3570K. I'm using an Intel X-25V 40GB for boot and have two WD 250GB for storage. I installed Win 7 Pro without the WD's installed. Got everything up and running, then updated to the new (2.40) bios. Works great, superfast, OC's like a champ (4.5 with 1.2 vcore) and runs pretty cool for an IB (upper 60's with a TRUE and Cougars HP's in P/P) Now, after getting everything going, I shut it down, hook the 2 WD"s up and power it back on. Boots to Windows and I get the installing new hardware popup in the lower right...named RAID 0. I didn't set them to raid 0. So I reboot and go to bios. All SATA ports are setto AHCI, not RAID. I never did get the raid stuff uninstalled and finally moved them to the Asmedia SATA 3 ports.

Any ideas on why RAID is being automatically set up? I didn't really mess with it that much but I can't seem to figure it out.

Thanks

Doc


----------



## Mondego

It is a NH-U12P, thanks!


----------



## zaodrze244

should fit









1:20


----------



## randomdude72

Hello,

I can confirm that latest bios 2.40 didn't fix the USB 3.0 problems, still "format now" shows up when I use USB 3, but it's fine when using USB 2, thought to let you all know.

...

I've a question regarding "Safely Remove Hardware" icon, I want to remove it properly and I can't find a good solution, of course I did some googling and research and the answers I've found are :

1- hide through windows notification area - that didn't work !
2- disable cache through device manager - I think I'll lose some useful functions, I don't want to do that !
3- play with SATA or disable it, I don't want to do that !
4- someone said something about disabling "Hotplug" in bios do we have this in bios ? and is it fine to disable it ?
5- some said when you're using a generic driver for the HDDs this icon appear so inorder to remove this you should download the drivers of the HDDs from the manfucturer site, is this fine ? and I'm afraid it does effect my system and storage ?

Please keep in mind, that the drivers show in this icon are not removable/external they are my internal HDDs, SSD and WD Black, I understand this shows because of people call "hot swapping" and other reasons.

Thanks in advance,cheers.


----------



## randomdude72

Hello,

Sorry, I've another question, I did some googling and some what heavy research on this but I want an answer from here !

What you guys think of disabling the integrated GPU in my case it's Intel HD Graphics 4000 comes with my Intel i5 3570k CPU.

1- should I leave it as it is ?
2- disable it ? and how please ?

Does it have an impact on my system ? I want someone to elaborate please regarding enabling and disabling.

Thanks alot.

Edit : sorry I had to add, of course I've a dedicated GPU and I'm even going to SLI but I've to read more about SLI before doing it as some people say it's nice but it comes at cost ex bugs etc not sure though !.


----------



## harkinsteven

@OptimumForge

Go into the bios and set cpu load line calibration to level 1.


----------



## nigelreloaded

Hi there guys im having a problem with my asrock z77 extreme 4 everything is working fine back in bios *2.10* but after i updated it to *2.30* my pc wont wake up from sleep unless i replug it from power and then came bios *2.40* which i thought would fix the problem but now my mouse sometimes cant be detected from cold boot but it will work fine when i replug it from the usb port. should i RMA it?


----------



## eXXon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nigelreloaded*
> 
> Hi there guys im having a problem with my asrock z77 extreme 4 everything is working fine back in bios *2.10* but after i updated it to *2.30* my pc wont wake up from sleep unless i replug it from power and then came bios *2.40* which i thought would fix the problem but now my mouse sometimes cant be detected from cold boot but it will work fine when i replug it from the usb port. should i RMA it?


Bios updates sometimes change power settings or return them to default. To wake up from sleep, you need S3 to be set in Bios.

As for mouse issues, try connecting it to a different port (the one close to the PS/2 port) and check....


----------



## nigelreloaded

is it possible that it is a psu problem cause sometimes it wont also power on from shutdown unless i replug my psu from wall.


----------



## eXXon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nigelreloaded*
> 
> is it possible that it is a psu problem cause sometimes it wont also power on from shutdown unless i replug my psu from wall.


You could check if you have a spare PSU or borrow one from a friend and test...


----------



## aar0nsky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eXXon*
> 
> You could check if you have a spare PSU or borrow one from a friend and test...


We need more of these types of guys posting in this thread.(Using logic to solve problems)


----------



## eXXon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aar0nsky*
> 
> We need more of these types of guys posting in this thread.(Using logic to solve problems)


Cheers mate









........unless you're making fun of me then


----------



## nigelreloaded

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aar0nsky*
> 
> We need more of these types of guys posting in this thread.(Using logic to solve problems)


Yup I was gonna try another PSU but I dont have one at the moment so I ask for others opinion.


----------



## Cjmm

Okay so I've just completed my first build but I'm having a couple of problems unfortunately









So I put it all together -

Inteli5 2500k
ASRock z77 Extreme-4
eVGA GTX 560 Ti
Corsair Vengeance 8gb RAM (4x2)
Corsair 650w power supply
Coolmaster case
1tb Samsung HD

All went in without any fuss. I went to turn it on and got a number of errors in the following order -
D7 - Plugged my keyboard in and this sorted out
*D6 - This is the one I'm having a problem with...*
So this D6 came up on the LCD screen on my Mobo which stands for 'No console output devices found'... This means what?

After that I decided to see if it'd work just using the intel onboard graphics card and it worked! I installed windows on the machine along with the mobo drivers and then had a go at the graphics card again... Plugged it back in (trying the other slot this time), and booted it up. Yet again no video however this time the error doesn't stay on the LCD screen like it did previously (Now it only flashes up for around 5 seconds along with an A2 which is 'IDE detect'.

So yeah basically I don't have a clue what to do now! Is it a case of the Mobo being busted or the gfx card or both or what?! So frustrating as I had the whole of last week off, parts turnt up late and now I'm back to work without even installing a game let alone playing one!


----------



## kyton

Installed win8 on my rig. Takes 16 sec from pressing power button to desktop. Only one issue. My usb headset when the pc shuts down, still shows the poer light on. never done it with Win7.


----------



## eXXon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cjmm*
> 
> Okay so I've just completed my first build but I'm having a couple of problems unfortunately
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I put it all together -
> Inteli5 2500k
> ASRock z77 Extreme-4
> eVGA GTX 560 Ti
> Corsair Vengeance 8gb RAM (4x2)
> Corsair 650w power supply
> Coolmaster case
> 1tb Samsung HD
> All went in without any fuss. I went to turn it on and got a number of errors in the following order -
> D7 - Plugged my keyboard in and this sorted out
> *D6 - This is the one I'm having a problem with...*
> So this D6 came up on the LCD screen on my Mobo which stands for 'No console output devices found'... This means what?
> After that I decided to see if it'd work just using the intel onboard graphics card and it worked! I installed windows on the machine along with the mobo drivers and then had a go at the graphics card again... Plugged it back in (trying the other slot this time), and booted it up. Yet again no video however this time the error doesn't stay on the LCD screen like it did previously (Now it only flashes up for around 5 seconds along with an A2 which is 'IDE detect'.
> So yeah basically I don't have a clue what to do now! Is it a case of the Mobo being busted or the gfx card or both or what?! So frustrating as I had the whole of last week off, parts turnt up late and now I'm back to work without even installing a game let alone playing one!


Did you plug in the power connectors for the 560Ti (6-pin)? If so, try reseating the card. If that didn't help, try installing the card in the lower PCI-E slot and test...


----------



## eXXon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyton*
> 
> Installed win8 on my rig. Takes 16 sec from pressing power button to desktop. Only one issue. My usb headset when the pc shuts down, still shows the poer light on. never done it with Win7.


Have you tried different usb ports (use the usb 2.0 port)?

If it happens with all of them, try to reinstall the mobo's latest chipset drivers (usb)...


----------



## kyton

All of them, this was a fresh install of win8 pro.


----------



## eXXon

Then I would say its the Headset driver that is causing this and not the mobo. Does your headset have a win8 driver or are you using the win7 driver?


----------



## kyton

the headset uses the cm-108 chipset so i am using the genius Cavimanus drivers. I used there win7 driver as well, they have a win 8 driver that i am using, have't tried it with the win7 driver on win8.

Also must install the intel usb driver in compatibility mode.


----------



## Cjmm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eXXon*
> 
> Did you plug in the power connectors for the 560Ti (6-pin)? If so, try reseating the card. If that didn't help, try installing the card in the lower PCI-E slot and test...


Yeah done all of this and nothing! Spent a whole two days wracking my brain over it, scouring the internet and nothing.. Hoping someone here will be able to help!


----------



## eXXon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cjmm*
> 
> Yeah done all of this and nothing! Spent a whole two days wracking my brain over it, scouring the internet and nothing.. Hoping someone here will be able to help!


I think your 560ti is faulty. You can test in another machine to confirm or try to open a thread in the Nvidia Graphic section for more exposure and help:
http://www.overclock.net/f/69/nvidia


----------



## hotwheels1997

I have i5-3570k with the asrock z77 extreme4 .Pretty happy with the combo.I got it from newegg so it was more expensive but still on an awesome price!


----------



## kyton

Must invest in a better cooler. BF3 running on ultra, my 3570k runs at 62 deg under load. Want to get it down to at least low 50's where my sandy used to run.


----------



## Smoker25

Guys, do I have to tweak the BIOS for optimal performance or are the default settings good enough?

The only thing I changed is Load XMP Setting from Auto to Profile 1 because when set to Auto, the RAM ran at 1600 instead of 1866.

Also, my BIOS version is 1.40 while the latest version is 2.40. Since the system seems to be running fine, would it still be wise to upgrade it and if so, can I just skip to the latest update?

And one more thing - I had to open the case yesterday just to check something out and as I was carrying it back to my desk, I accidentally pushed the Clear CMOS button on the back. Is that something that's safe to push or could it somehow damage my computer? I know I'm a little paranoid but it's a brand new computer and I don't want to screw anything up.


----------



## eXXon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smoker25*
> 
> Guys, do I have to tweak the BIOS for optimal performance or are the default settings good enough?
> The only thing I changed is Load XMP Setting from Auto to Profile 1 because when set to Auto, the RAM ran at 1600 instead of 1866.
> Also, my BIOS version is 1.40 while the latest version is 2.40. Since the system seems to be running fine, would it still be wise to upgrade it and if so, can I just skip to the latest update?
> And one more thing - I had to open the case yesterday just to check something out and as I was carrying it back to my desk, I accidentally pushed the Clear CMOS button on the back. Is that something that's safe to push or could it somehow damage my computer? I know I'm a little paranoid but it's a brand new computer and I don't want to screw anything up.


Default is perfectly fine since you don't seem to wanna overclock nor have an SSD.

No need to update your Bios if its stable. Bios updates improve/resolve compatibility issues (& sometimes better oc'ing). My Bios is 1.8 and I haven't changed it.

Pushing Clear CMOS is fine (computer was off right?) but you might have to enable XMP profile again for your memory.


----------



## Smoker25

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eXXon*
> 
> Pushing Clear CMOS is fine (computer was off right?) but you might have to enable XMP profile again for your memory.


Yeah, the computer was off and unplugged and I did have to re-enable the XMP profile.

Just out of curiosity, what would happen if I pushed the button while the computer was on?

Thanks for your help!


----------



## eXXon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smoker25*
> 
> Yeah, the computer was off and unplugged and I did have to re-enable the XMP profile.
> Just out of curiosity, what would happen if I pushed the button while the computer was on?
> Thanks for your help!


I don't think anyone has ever tried it


----------



## G3A3 aight

I have the Asrock Extreme 6 and 3570k, have overclocked as high as 4.8 but normally keep it at 4.6 for everyday use.My Question is can I increase my chances of a higher overclock by lowering my ram speed which is 2133? The lowest I can get it to run is 1066...and I have seen some peeps here who run their ram slow.


----------



## manriquem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *G3A3 aight*
> 
> I have the Asrock Extreme 6 and 3570k, have overclocked as high as 4.8 but normally keep it at 4.6 for everyday use.My Question is can I increase my chances of a higher overclock by lowering my ram speed which is 2133? The lowest I can get it to run is 1066...and I have seen some peeps here who run their ram slow.










Excelent speeds!







Could you post your settings for both 4.8 and 4.6 GHz?


----------



## aar0nsky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *G3A3 aight*
> 
> I have the Asrock Extreme 6 and 3570k, have overclocked as high as 4.8 but normally keep it at 4.6 for everyday use.My Question is can I increase my chances of a higher overclock by lowering my ram speed which is 2133? The lowest I can get it to run is 1066...and I have seen some peeps here who run their ram slow.


Sometimes RAM speed can affect the stability of your system. Running it at lower speeds will not hurt anything and very well could help you achieve a higher overclock. I am going to assume you are going to undervolt your ram as well as underclock it. Taking juice away from your ram and giving it your cpu can only help you increase your overclock. This by no means makes your computer run "faster" . You have to ask yourself if it is worth running your ram slower to increase your cpu speed. If you want it faster for bragging rights then of course do it. Will it actually make the computer feel faster? That can be questionable.


----------



## kyton

What version is the Intel mei firmware at present on the z77 extreme4 motherbaord.


----------



## kyton

Sorted out the usb headset not powering down at shutdown on win8. I had to enable Deep Sleep in the bios.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

So I just got an idle/low load WHEA error after a few months with these settings and no whea errors

4.5 ghz (45x multi) 1.285 vcore / LLC level 3 (asrock extreme 4 z77)

I bumped up my vcore to 1.290 bios its at 1.232/1.240 full load.

Do I need to change my LLC level to something else? Or did I just probably need that small vcore boost? Again I had been stable with these settings for a few months in all kinds of games.

The oc settings were checked plenty of 12 hr + runs w/ prime 95. Guess i'm gonna have to prime again tonight.

I hope I didn't degrade.....

Also I am starting to wonder if sometimes WHEA errors are bogus and just generated somehow by the OS having an issue. I know most of the time it means you need more vcore... but this latest incident makes me wonder

so basically my question is, is LLC level 3 the correct setting for me? or do I just likely need a bit more vcore.


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> So I just got an idle/low load WHEA error after a few months with these settings and no whea errors
> 4.5 ghz (45x multi) 1.285 vcore / LLC level 3 (asrock extreme 4 z77)
> I bumped up my vcore to 1.290 bios its at 1.232/1.240 full load.
> Do I need to change my LLC level to something else? Or did I just probably need that small vcore boost? Again I had been stable with these settings for a few months in all kinds of games.
> The oc settings were checked plenty of 12 hr + runs w/ prime 95. Guess i'm gonna have to prime again tonight.
> I hope I didn't degrade.....
> Also I am starting to wonder if sometimes WHEA errors are bogus and just generated somehow by the OS having an issue. I know most of the time it means you need more vcore... but this latest incident makes me wonder
> so basically my question is, is LLC level 3 the correct setting for me? or do I just likely need a bit more vcore.


I use LLC 2. I was using level 3 awhile back. but when I started shooting for a higher overclock I went with level 2 to keep the vdroop from dropping too low. higher overclock as in 5 ghz.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kgtuning*
> 
> I use LLC 2. I was using level 3 awhile back. but when I started shooting for a higher overclock I went with level 2 to keep the vdroop from dropping too low. higher overclock as in 5 ghz.


Cool So you think LLC 3 is good for my current vdroop ?

Also do you guys know anything about cheap capacitors being used in the z77 extreme 4? someone just told me there is a rumor going around...


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> Cool So you think LLC 3 is good for my current vdroop ?
> Also do you guys know anything about cheap capacitors being used in the z77 extreme 4? someone just told me there is a rumor going around...


So I would use llc 2. With a higher llc like 1 or 2 you can sometimes get away with lower v core. I will send you a pm when I get home from work in 2 hours.


----------



## aar0nsky

I use LLC Level 1 all day.


----------



## G3A3 aight

Level 1 for higher O/C, Level3 for 4.6, using offset voltage cpu and turbo-voltage.C1E disabled,PLL overvoltage enabled,speedstep disabled for the higher O/C as for 4.6 I arrived at my settings following a simple online guide.I have to add that I have replaced the thermal paste between the heatspreader and the cpu with Liquid Metal.

Prime95 at 4800 1.45v.png 611k .png file


----------



## chronicfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> Cool So you think LLC 3 is good for my current vdroop ?
> Also do you guys know anything about cheap capacitors being used in the z77 extreme 4? someone just told me there is a rumor going around...


I am actually searching for an answer to this topic as well. My current overclock is 4.9GHz on a de-lidded 3570k using 1.416v (LLC 2). I have been warned that this board may not last long with this vcore due to heat and cheap caps and it was even suggested that the 8 pin connector could melt. Is there any real basis to this, should I change my motherboard to a more expensive one?


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chronicfx*
> 
> I am actually searching for an answer to this topic as well. My current overclock is 4.9GHz on a de-lidded 3570k using 1.416v (LLC 2). I have been warned that this board may not last long with this vcore due to heat and cheap caps and it was even suggested that the 8 pin connector could melt. Is there any real basis to this, should I change my motherboard to a more expensive one?


nah i think its fear mongering. Where is the evidence I say ? I have had my cpu hit 100c for a prolonged period before and nothing melted lol.


----------



## chronicfx

Yeah I am thinking so too. I primed at 1.5v for a good 5 hours the other night trying to get 5GHz stable, my temps were up about 103 max, and prime finally staopped working lol. I figure I can't bump the vcore without better cooling so I am now 12 hour stable at 4.9.

So concensus is everyone feels this board will be fine at 1.416v and 4.9GHz? Only for a few hours gaming per night, until GTA5 comes out.. then it may get a nice long workout.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chronicfx*
> 
> Yeah I am thinking so too. I primed at 1.5v for a good 5 hours the other night trying to get 5GHz stable, my temps were up about 103 max, and prime finally staopped working lol. I figure I can't bump the vcore without better cooling so I am now 12 hour stable at 4.9.
> So concensus is everyone feels this board will be fine at 1.416v and 4.9GHz? Only for a few hours gaming per night, until GTA5 comes out.. then it may get a nice long workout.


boards as good as any other board out and better than most. I think its a bunch of BS rumor.


----------



## mrgamer81

Hi all..

I'm new in here. Anybody know, why my keyboard qpad mk85 won't turn off, when i shutdown my pc. Only happens, when i use windows 8, does not happen in windows 7?


----------



## eXXon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrgamer81*
> 
> Hi all..
> I'm new in here. Anybody know, why my keyboard qpad mk85 won't turn off, when i shutdown my pc. Only happens, when i use windows 8, does not happen in windows 7?


Welcome to OCN









I think it has to do with power options (dont know if its the same in w8).... looks like this in w7:


----------



## mrgamer81

thanks will try that.


----------



## mrgamer81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eXXon*
> 
> Welcome to OCN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it has to do with power options (dont know if its the same in w8).... looks like this in w7:


just tried it, but it didn't help, but thanks for your help


----------



## kyton

I had the same issue with my usb headset. Make sure Deep Sleep is enabled in the bios. I re-enabled mine and it works now.


----------



## mrgamer81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyton*
> 
> I had the same issue with my usb headset. Make sure Deep Sleep is enabled in the bios. I re-enabled mine and it works now.


thanks, that worked. Enabled deep sleep in S4-S5


----------



## kyton

glad it worked. My only issue with win8 is is is messing up my Logitech extreme3d with bf3.


----------



## lilchronic

i have a problem where my computer wakes up from sleep multible times dont no what to do to stop it


----------



## chronicfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> i have a problem where my computer wakes up from sleep multible times dont no what to do to stop it


You have something scheduled somewhere. Mine used to do it. It's either looking for updates at a certain time or your virus scan is doing something. Look through those settings and you should find the option about waking from sleep somewhere.


----------



## Liverdamage

Was able to get 4.9ghz on my new build i5 3570k/asrock z77 pro4 with the help of this thread.
Thanks!


----------



## kyton

Maybe check the bios. Do you have Dehumidifier function on.


----------



## miltronix

I'm trying to use 3 of the SATA3 connections but can only seem to get 2 to be recognized by the mobo.

I have 2 Crucial M4 512 GB SSDs and 1 2TB Seagate Baracuda. They're all SATA3 drives.

When I hit F2 during bootup, I can see that only SATA3_2 and the ASMedia SATA 3 are live. The other M4 plugged into the other ASMedia SATA 3 is not found. It's also not found when I try to plug it into SATA3_1. For some reason no drives work when plugged into SATA3_1.

I've installed the ASMedia driver and also the Intel Rapid Storage from ASRock's driver page: http://www.asrock.com/MB/overview.us.asp?cat=Download&os=Win764&Model=Z77%20Pro4

Can someone help me understand why I can't seem to get the drive to come online?


----------



## chronicfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyton*
> 
> Maybe check the bios. Do you have Dehumidifier function on.


^ This maybe too


----------



## ryaan

having problem with pro4 (maybe). under load (gaming) my screen will artifact, turn brown and grainy, than turn black and if music is on it clicks and makes the looping/skipping noise when a computer freezes. i'm forced to hard restart by holding the power button and restarting so far ive changed the GPU, and PSU (thinking gpu was dying and then thinking maybe psu wasnt supplying new gpu enough power). it continued to happen and now I dont have sound via 3.5mm jacks from the mobo I/o panel nor sound from the front headphone/mic jacks. sound does with with my usb speakers. when my headphones are plugged in to any of the audio jacks btw, i get a very very low interference/static sound too?

i couldnt figure out the problem, at first i thought it was gpu related but now since the audio jacks dont work, could the mobo be dying already? its 6months old. i ran memtest to ensure my RAM is fine (it finished with no errors) and i really really doubt my cpu is bad. any ideas for trouble shooting and trying to get sound back or confirming mobo is trash?

yesterday while trying to resolve problem myself i updated bios to latest 1.50 and updated all drivers etc from the asrock website. I even unplugged my headphones restarted and plugged back in etc. last night i unplugged everything except CPU over night and also cleared the cmos and today my sound still doesnt work.

HALP OCN! =[

yes, i contacted ASRock support 3 times over the past few days asking for RMA, have not heard a single thing back. terrible customer support btw.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chronicfx*
> 
> You have something scheduled somewhere. Mine used to do it. It's either looking for updates at a certain time or your virus scan is doing something. Look through those settings and you should find the option about waking from sleep somewhere.


yep i figured it out it was my intel 520 ssd checking for updates. intel management something like that


----------



## EnoBiko

How do I get my fans to adjust the speed to the temps?
My ASRock Pro3 has the same fan speeds (around 1081 sys and 1831 CPU) regardless of whether it's idling, or I'm running Prime95 and in the mid-80s temps. I'd like the fans to be quieter when idling, and don't care if it gets louder when working really hard. But... most often, it's just idling!

I've got the Coolermaster Storm Enforcer case and CM Hyper 212 Plus cooler, plugged into Pwr_Fan1 and CPU_Fan1, and set to "Auto" in the bios. What am I missing? (I think the big front fan is non-adjustable, it's in CHA_Fan1)

Dean


----------



## Piospi

2.50 is released for extreme4


----------



## kyton

Going to install new bios later. downloaded and check it still has Intel 11.2 OROM. Wonder Why Asrock have't sent it out with the 11.6 OROM


----------



## kambo501

Hey guys I've been having a problem trying to use all 4 memory slots on my z77. Using g skill 1600 4gigs x 4. I've read that these boards can be picky on memory. I'm curious as to what other are using.


----------



## kyton

I have Apacer 2x4GB ddr3-1600 Black Panther Series memory in my rig

Installed the new 2.50 firmware, can't say i notice any difference. mouse & keyboard still erratic in UEFI Bios.


----------



## chronicfx

So I decided last night to see how hot my heatsinks on the asrock extreme4 z77 were above and to the left of the cpu after 20 minutes of prime 27.7 small ffts at 4.9GHz and 1.424v load. This is with a cheap Ryobi IR gun whose only calibration was shooting it at the wall next to my thermostat to which it was a half degree low I don't think it was WAY off but don't take these temps as being absolute. The top heatsink at the hottest spot was 177 degrees fahrenheit ( 81 Celsius) and the one on the left was 140 degrees fahrenheit (60 degrees celsius). i figure this is much hotter than these heatsinks will ever see during normal use gaming. I read on the ON semiconductor spec sheet that their D-Pak's have a Tjmax of 175 degrees C. But I think there are other components under this heatsink as well if I am not mistaken, such as chokes and forget the name of the other things.

Anyone have any comments on whether these temps are ok or if I should seek a board with cooler VRMs if I want to run this clock until the chip after haswell.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chronicfx*
> 
> So I decided last night to see how hot my heatsinks on the asrock extreme4 z77 were above and to the left of the cpu after 20 minutes of prime 27.7 small ffts at 4.9GHz and 1.424v load. This is with a cheap Ryobi IR gun whose only calibration was shooting it at the wall next to my thermostat to which it was a half degree low I don't think it was WAY off but don't take these temps as being absolute. The top heatsink at the hottest spot was 177 degrees fahrenheit ( 81 Celsius) and the one on the left was 140 degrees fahrenheit (60 degrees celsius). i figure this is much hotter than these heatsinks will ever see during normal use gaming. I read on the ON semiconductor spec sheet that their D-Pak's have a Tjmax of 175 degrees C. But I think there are other components under this heatsink as well if I am not mistaken, such as chokes and forget the name of the other things.
> Anyone have any comments on whether these temps are ok or if I should seek a board with cooler VRMs if I want to run this clock until the chip after haswell.


http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813157328

im bout to check some temps with my laser gun lol.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813157328
> im bout to check some temps with my laser gun lol.


well my temps after 20 min where 37c top of cpu ,left of cpu was 40c and the chipset was 40c but it was hard to get the gun on it cause of my gfx was over half of it


----------



## chronicfx

are you using an extreme4 mobo? also try with the small fft option it should heat them up more.


----------



## chronicfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> well my temps after 20 min where 37c top of cpu ,left of cpu was 40c and the chipset was 40c but it was hard to get the gun on it cause of my gfx was over half of it


I didnt see you were using a formula.. That should have no temp problems because it uses up to date components. The only reason I tested mine is because they say the mosfets run really hot on the z77extreme4 because the components under the heatsink are old and phased out of most other mobo's


----------



## eXXon

Hey all









I can't seem to connect 2 GPUs with the Extreme4 and make it boot into windows. It just loops after the post screen. Both cards work fine on thier own. Using Bios 1.8 (original Bios that came with the board) and haven't changed anything in it (except CPU oc, sig in 2nd rig). Anyone ever faced such a problem?
Will updating the Bios solve this strange issue?

The cards are a 580GTX as primary and a 250GTS as physx. Tried several PSUs but it didn't help.


----------



## wallop

Hey guys, I'm new around here but I'm glad I have found this section of the forum cause I am also a proud owner of a Z77 Extreme 4 =) Hope I can find some useful stuff around here, good job so far!

My rig is in my profile so feel free to check it out, I did a slight OC to 4.2Ghz at around 65'ish max temp in full load ( still auto, managed to get up to 4.4 on auto).


----------



## eXXon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wallop*
> 
> Hey guys, I'm new around here but I'm glad I have found this section of the forum cause I am also a proud owner of a Z77 Extreme 4 =) Hope I can find some useful stuff around here, good job so far!
> My rig is in my profile so feel free to check it out, I did a slight OC to 4.2Ghz at around 65'ish max temp in full load ( still auto, managed to get up to 4.4 on auto).


Welcome to OCN









Here's how to put your rig in your sig:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1258253/how-to-put-your-rig-in-your-sig


----------



## wallop

Done, thanks for the help


----------



## eXXon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wallop*
> 
> Done, thanks for the help










We don't recommend using the Auto function to overclock since it uses too much vcore which increases temps far more than using manual/Offset mode. Here's one of the best guides around :
http://www.overclock.net/t/1247413/ivy-bridge-overclocking-guide-with-ln2-guide-at-the-end


----------



## wallop

I guess, but is there a way to keep turbo boost on so it doesn't always run on high vcore all the time? I also leave it on daily, watch movies and stuff like that. That's why I'd rather keep it on auto right now :d


----------



## eXXon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wallop*
> 
> I guess, but is there a way to keep turbo boost on so it doesn't always run on high vcore all the time? I also leave it on daily, watch movies and stuff like that. That's why I'd rather keep it on auto right now :d


Thats called offset mode which is what I use for the same reasons you mentioned.

EDIT: Auto is fine mate for your oc, but if you want higher overclocks, you'll have to switch to Offset mode to keep the temps/vcore down....


----------



## wallop

But will it go that low? on idle and watching movies/browsing I have like 0.9vcore and in gaming it jumps to 1.25 max ( auto )

edit: oh, alright, I know that if I want to go higher I can't rely on auto, but I don't need to atm, I would go higher on ram tho, try lower timings.


----------



## selluminis

Okay, here is something different........ Maybe...

I am looking into a new headset. Tritton 5.1 pro + is the top contender right now....

This only allows me to connect to the PC using digital opticle. Then, the headset has a box that I assume will decode the signal.

Using the digital out on my mobo, fatality pro z77, will I get real 5.1? I thought I had looked into to it before and digital signal only seemed to work if games supported it. This was about 8 years ago though.


----------



## wallop

Anyone has some extra suggestions about vent placing in my case and what vents should i use? I have 2 stock ( 1 in the back w/ push, 1 in front with pull and 2 coolink 120p on top to push ). I would like to cool my PC even more, Idle temps at 4.2 OC are around 25-30ísh


----------



## X79Extreme7UK

Hi guys;
I been thinking to build a new rig on ivy 3770k. I might be a bit biased towards the ASRock boards but still undecided as to which motherboard to choose. I am 99.9% leaning towards Z77 Extreme6. This might sound stupid to some ppl but apart from technical specs, the looks of the board is important to me too as it is always on display in my case.
So, to cut the long story short; Could you pls tell me any major cons u might have experienced with this board, together with the pros?

Thanks


----------



## sunset1

im interested in this also just picked up a 3770k currently i have 3 amd mobos sabertooth 990fx and asrock 970 extreme 3 and asrock fm2 85 chipset extrme 6. Im looking for a motherboard for this chip that can handle some faster memory 2133 -2400 overclocks well and supports crossfire ( i have 2 6950's) has good vrms and is stable. Decent auto overclock features are a major plus.
thanks.
Sunset1


----------



## kgtuning

Asrock z77 formula.


----------



## sunset1

thanks

btw i went on a searchathon looking at boards last night and while i have had great success with asus i was leaning on three boards, asrock extreme4, lower initial cost, asrock extreme6 midrange, and of course the asrock forumula overclock. That is one bad arse board. Money wise it pays for itself. Especially with the water fittings on the vrm blocks *sweet* the upgraded extras board layers, audio, and a host of other goodies. but in the end i just didnt have the extra cash. Im sitting on some prior hardware i still need to build.
So i settled for the low cost extreme4 that newegg put on sale today.. I will say that if I ever upgrade my board It will be and awesome upgrade to the formula.
Thanks so much for anyone that took the time to read my post and especially those who responded. You guys have a Killer board.
Sunset1


----------



## UglyCheater

Code:

Anyone knows if the z77extreme4 will fit 2x sapphire 7970oc dual x edition
? I want to add the second card after some longer time.


----------



## eXXon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UglyCheater*
> 
> Code:


Anyone knows if the z77extreme4 will fit 2x sapphire 7970oc dual x edition
? I want to add the second card after some longer time.

Yes, you can fit 2x 3-slot cards on the Extreme4.


----------



## eXXon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sunset1*
> 
> ..........So i settled for the low cost extreme4 that newegg put on sale today.. ..... You guys have a Killer board.
> Sunset1


Horra


----------



## NamesLucky

Hey guys, when trying to stabilize a high overclock, would it be beneficial for me to update to a newer bios version from v1.3? Anyone have experience with v2.3+ helping overclocks? I have seen mixed results through research and searches. I am not having any other problems that I'm aware of, but would like to get the most out of my CPU. I will go into my current overclock attempts if needed, but I won't elaborate on them unless it helps.


----------



## nezff

Are there any of you guys that have done a build with this awesome looking board:


----------



## sunset1

no doubt that board is cool .. here is the forum
http://www.overclock.net/t/1306881/official-asrock-z77-oc-formula-overclocking-troubleshooting-discussion

well i got my extreme 4 today and im very happy but i have to say part of me wishes i would have picked up that bad boy formula if it had been on sale i might have made the jump. but with the extreme4 on sale it was a big jump. If you are into overclocking and watercooling thats one bad boy. now to see if i can get ahold of that cool vrm heatsink for extreme4 one can only dream.


----------



## yesitsmario

Hey guys, I just purchased an extreme 4 board and a 3770k. I'm still kind of new to PC building, but was wondering if I should automatically flash bios to the latest off the asrock website? Also, when it comes to motherboard drivers, all I need is to download the latest lan and audio drivers right?


----------



## selluminis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yesitsmario*
> 
> Hey guys, I just purchased an extreme 4 board and a 3770k. I'm still kind of new to PC building, but was wondering if I should automatically flash bios to the latest off the asrock website? Also, when it comes to motherboard drivers, all I need is to download the latest lan and audio drivers right?


I usually do get the latest bios to make sure everything is up to date. As for what to install for the mobo, I usually just install the lan driver from the disc and dl everything else from the website.


----------



## aar0nsky

Anyone asking about which board to buy, I would tell you an ASRock board. As for which asrock board well that depends on what you are looking for and how much you are willing to spend.

I own the extreme 4 and it serves its purpose great. I am overclocked to 4.6ghz and do not have any problems.

Updating your BIOS with these boards seems to be pretty beneficial with added features and no real difference in improving or hurting your overclock.

The extreme 6 is an amazing board as well. On the original post I have added some reviews and overclocking guides that should help anyone with questions.


----------



## ElevenEleven

I could really use help with a recently-appearing error code "*B4*" during POST with my ASRock Z77E-ITX motherboard. Basically my PSU started operating at a diminished capacity, and I am RMAing it, and currently using a different one. However, immediately after this occurrence, I started noticing that POST freezes on the code B4 for around 4 seconds until it proceeds to normal boot (that's with both power supplies). Everything's functioning perfectly well, nothing is unstable, slow, or different except this. My main drive is a Crucial m4 SSD, and I'm also using a secondary storage drive (HDD). I would ignore the code, but unfortunately it's significantly slowing down my overall boot time, which used to be quite fast before all this happened.

P.S.: It is a possibility that the new Corsair H100i, which plugs into the motherboard via a USB 2.0 header, is causing this boot delay and additional drive detection... Not sure what to do about that. I will be testing it and if that's the case, I'll report it to Corsair.


----------



## spidey81

I have been running a Z77 Extreme4 with a 2700k @ 4.8 GHz. I notice that the VRM sinks are getting pretty warm under load. It's been mentioned that the sinks are a bit on the weak side, but they're sufficient for what they need to do. However, I would like to find some better cooling. I have plenty of capacity left in my water cooling loop and would preferably like to get a water block to do the job. I didn't know if anyone had any experience putting this board under water.

I was considering going with the Koolance MVR-40 with a 72mm heat plate. But Without taking the heatsinks off I won't be able to confirm that's the correct size of plate for that particular universal block. Does anyone know the dimensions needed to cover the VRM's? Any help or advice would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## yesitsmario

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *selluminis*
> 
> I usually do get the latest bios to make sure everything is up to date. As for what to install for the mobo, I usually just install the lan driver from the disc and dl everything else from the website.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aar0nsky*
> 
> Anyone asking about which board to buy, I would tell you an ASRock board. As for which asrock board well that depends on what you are looking for and how much you are willing to spend.
> I own the extreme 4 and it serves its purpose great. I am overclocked to 4.6ghz and do not have any problems.
> Updating your BIOS with these boards seems to be pretty beneficial with added features and no real difference in improving or hurting your overclock.
> The extreme 6 is an amazing board as well. On the original post I have added some reviews and overclocking guides that should help anyone with questions.


Ya, I asked because the Asrock site has some crazy warning about how flashing bios can be dangerous. Is burning the latest bios on a cd the best and safe way to do it?


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yesitsmario*
> 
> Ya, I asked because the Asrock site has some crazy warning about how flashing bios can be dangerous. Is burning the latest bios on a cd the best and safe way to do it?


I think a flash drive works fine, that's what I used and never had an issue.


----------



## sunset1

@spidey81 i need to check out that koolance block you are talking about as i have a sabertooth 990fx and the guys that do water cooling put a small fan on the vrms. After seeing the formula oc I wish someone made a dual cooler like that for the extreme4 cus i would snip the line for my clc and plug it inline to drop some c's. depeinding on the layout the guys on the sabertooth were able to use some screws on the cpu block ( i dont know if they drilled them or if they were already there. Possibly for intel setup. and let the other side of the fan rest on the metal shields on the other side. Ill have to take a look at the board and see if i can place a 80-90mm fan there. with no cpu fans it needs some focused air.
btw everyone have a great thanksgiving. wherever you are...
Sunset1

im building the fm2 extreme6 and the 277 extreme4 tonight. so id better get at it so i get done before the sun hits. . decisions decisions.


----------



## HuwSharpe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *selluminis*
> 
> I usually do get the latest bios to make sure everything is up to date. As for what to install for the mobo, I usually just install the lan driver from the disc and dl everything else from the website.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kgtuning*
> 
> I think a flash drive works fine, that's what I used and never had an issue.


I would agree you are always best running the latest, however the old phrase "if it isn't broke why fix it" comes to mind. Especially after recently bricking my Asrock ITX board. My advice, don't update using the windows updater always use the in BIOS flash method from USB and ideally do not do this while overclocked, as any instability could cause the flashing process to wipe out your firmware and crash before new one in.

However....


----------



## sunset1

This ^^^. I always investigate what the bios update is for. Its not always documented tho.. Asrock is probably dealing with a lot of people flashing bios incorectly and well i can cause a dead board. these days many boards have a replaceable bios chip. That wasnt always the case.
use common sense. IF you have issues ask in here to see if they think its bios related or not. Especially if you are fairly new to the process, Its always more fun and safer to experiment with a older board.


----------



## kgtuning

The only "issue" I had flashing the bios was trying to flash a beta bios from Asrock and it just wouldn't go. I click on the update bios button it lets me select the new bios but then it just does nothing. tried a few times but it wouldn't go. not a big deal.


----------



## kpo6969

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HuwSharpe*
> 
> I would agree you are always best running the latest, however the old phrase "if it isn't broke why fix it" comes to mind. Especially after recently bricking my Asrock ITX board. My advice, don't update using the windows updater *always use the in BIOS flash method from USB* and ideally *do not do this while overclocked*, as any instability could cause the flashing process to wipe out your firmware and crash before new one in.
> However....


^
QFT


----------



## HuwSharpe

Having never seen the abbreviation *QFT* i decided to google, the results been:

*QFT* Quantum Field Theory
*QFT* Quantitative Feedback Theory
*QFT* Quoted For Truth (website; slang)
*QFT* Qualified Funeral Trust
*QFT* Quantum Fourier Transform
*QFT* Quality Family Time
*QFT* Quality Face Time
*QFT* Quantitative Fluorescence Technique
*QFT* Quest For Tech, Inc.
*QFT* Quit Freaking Talking (polite form)
*QFT* Quite Freaking True (polite form)


----------



## kpo6969

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HuwSharpe*
> 
> Having never seen the abbreviation *QFT* i decided to google, the results been:
> *QFT* Quantum Field Theory
> *QFT* Quantitative Feedback Theory
> *QFT* *Quoted For Truth (website; slang)*
> *QFT* Qualified Funeral Trust
> *QFT* Quantum Fourier Transform
> *QFT* Quality Family Time
> *QFT* Quality Face Time
> *QFT* Quantitative Fluorescence Technique
> *QFT* Quest For Tech, Inc.
> *QFT* Quit Freaking Talking (polite form)
> *QFT* Quite Freaking True (polite form)


+1


----------



## aar0nsky

I really do not think being overclocked will mess with your bios update. you are using minimal processing power and no peripherals are loaded except usb and it should not cause a problem. However, I would only flash from usb or through the web update in the bios. NEVER use the windows update utility.


----------



## EnoBiko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aar0nsky*
> 
> I really do not think being overclocked will mess with your bios update. you are using minimal processing power and no peripherals are loaded except usb and it should not cause a problem. However, I would only flash from usb or through the web update in the bios. NEVER use the windows update utility.


I think the idea is what I've heard referred to as "an abundance of caution". The idea is that if your computer crashes while running Prime95 or a game, no big deal. If the bios update bricks your motherboard... not good! How hard is it to un-overclock your processor/memory for a few minutes? On the other hand, I agree, a safe overclock (tested stable) shouldn't pose any problems. But, my nephew had his Athlon overclocked beyond what I suspect was stable, and so long as it ran his games and didn't crash, he counted that as OK. I don't think it would have passed the Prime95 test (he never tried it!) and I would not have felt comfortable flashing the bios at those settings. So, it's always safe to flash at stock speeds, but not _always_ safe to flash while overclocked. (It's probably usually safe, or almost always safe, or maybe safe unless you're stupid... I mean, I agree with you 99+ percent... it's those 10 percent that I worry about, not you!)


----------



## aar0nsky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EnoBiko*
> 
> I think the idea is what I've heard referred to as "an abundance of caution". The idea is that if your computer crashes while running Prime95 or a game, no big deal. If the bios update bricks your motherboard... not good! How hard is it to un-overclock your processor/memory for a few minutes? On the other hand, I agree, a safe overclock (tested stable) shouldn't pose any problems. But, my nephew had his Athlon overclocked beyond what I suspect was stable, and so long as it ran his games and didn't crash, he counted that as OK. I don't think it would have passed the Prime95 test (he never tried it!) and I would not have felt comfortable flashing the bios at those settings. So, it's always safe to flash at stock speeds, but not _always_ safe to flash while overclocked. (It's probably usually safe, or almost always safe, or maybe safe unless you're stupid... I mean, I agree with you 99+ percent... it's those 10 percent that I worry about, not you!)


All I have to say to that is he should not be mad if he does not do things properly and something goes wrong. It is pretty basic on almost every overclocking website and post that if done improperly bad things can and usually will happen.


----------



## ElevenEleven

Update on the B4 post error code I was getting. It was actually from my new CPU cooler plugged into a certain USB 2.0 header (for Corsair Link). When I moved it to another header, the system started booting quickly again without that code. Oddly enough, that first USB 2.0 header is still in use - by my case's front panel USB 2.0 ports, without any issues. Dunno what that was all about!


----------



## eXXon

Hey aar0nsky / Hey Asrock owners









I have a small issue with my drives (1 SSD & 1 HDD) connected to the native SATA III ports, both are showing up in the 'Safely remove Hardware' icon and the HDD keeps making that poping/clicking sound (turning off & on) ....any way to solve/remove them from this state? Bios settings are set as supposed to. mobo is Extreme4 (2nd sig rig)

Thanks again..


----------



## Airrick10

Hello everyone! Future ASRock Z77 Extreme4 owner (on Monday when ups delivers). I was able to get this board on newegg when they had it on sale last week for $104. All my previous builds had been AMD and well I'm finally making the switch over to Intel. I was able to grab an i5 3570K at CompUSA during their black friday in store specials for $150! I can't wait to start upgrading my current set up. I have some questions regarding raid since I've never messed with that before so maybe you guys can help me out later on when I get to that stage (I'll be doing 2 Kingston HyperX 120 ssds in Raid0). I've downloaded the manual and guides for raid on their website and I know I'll have to set up raid in the bios but do I have to do anything else during the windows 7 installation? Thanks!


----------



## aar0nsky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eXXon*
> 
> Hey aar0nsky / Hey Asrock owners
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a small issue with my drives (1 SSD & 1 HDD) connected to the native SATA III ports, both are showing up in the 'Safely remove Hardware' icon and the HDD keeps making that poping/clicking sound (turning off & on) ....any way to solve/remove them from this state? Bios settings are set as supposed to. mobo is Extreme4 (2nd sig rig)
> Thanks again..


The safely remove hardware part I would assume is because you are using AHCI mode in the bios for your hard disks(and solid state disks). This makes them hotswappable although I do not recommend hot swapping your os drive









As far as the popping/clicking that usually happens when the drive is old in age or is getting ready to die. It is usually a crap shoot in my experience with hard drives. I believe you have to run AHCI with your ssd although it may vary depending on manufacturer.


----------



## aar0nsky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Airrick10*
> 
> Hello everyone! Future ASRock Z77 Extreme4 owner (on Monday when ups delivers). I was able to get this board on newegg when they had it on sale last week for $104. All my previous builds had been AMD and well I'm finally making the switch over to Intel. I was able to grab an i5 3570K at CompUSA during their black friday in store specials for $150! I can't wait to start upgrading my current set up. I have some questions regarding raid since I've never messed with that before so maybe you guys can help me out later on when I get to that stage (I'll be doing 2 Kingston HyperX 120 ssds in Raid0). I've downloaded the manual and guides for raid on their website and I know I'll have to set up raid in the bios but do I have to do anything else during the windows 7 installation? Thanks!


Raid 0 with two ssd's seems pretty useless in my opinion. You will never utilize the speed that it potentially could produce for anything and it really just doesnt make sense since you should already be around 500mb/s with the SSD's. No need for raid with those drives. Also RAID 1 would be pointless as well since you are pretty much deteriorating two drives and only being able to use one(theoretically speaking).
I would just pop both of those bad boys in and be content with it. No need to complicate things with raid that has a minimal benefit with an ssd.
Quote:


> PS - (Raid 0 provides no redundancy and one drive failure causes the whole array to be trash and potential for catastrophic data loss is double that of isolated drives without RAID)


This is not to say you shouldnt do it, I am just voicing my opinion on the subject. If you have the money to waste, go for it.


----------



## Airrick10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aar0nsky*
> 
> Raid 0 with two ssd's seems pretty useless in my opinion. You will never utilize the speed that it potentially could produce for anything and it really just doesnt make sense since you should already be around 500mb/s with the SSD's. No need for raid with those drives. Also RAID 1 would be pointless as well since you are pretty much deteriorating two drives and only being able to use one(theoretically speaking).
> I would just pop both of those bad boys in and be content with it. No need to complicate things with raid that has a minimal benefit with an ssd.
> This is not to say you shouldnt do it, I am just voicing my opinion on the subject. If you have the money to waste, go for it.


Thanks for your input! I mainly wanted to do raid to increase the size of my primary OS drive. I currently have a 120gb ssd (OS drive) and it's almost full (12gb left). I will only use raid for OS, basic programs and games (I have everything else on a hard drive). But you're right if one goes, I'll have to install everything again. I'm still debating on doing raid. I could use one 120gb for OS and the other one for only games. Too late on wasting the money...but then again I couldn't pass up a good deal on a Kingston HyperX 120gb for $60 and another one that I got a while back with a $35 rebate.


----------



## eXXon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aar0nsky*
> 
> The safely remove hardware part I would assume is because you are using AHCI mode in the bios for your hard disks(and solid state disks). This makes them hotswappable although I do not recommend hot swapping your os drive
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As far as the popping/clicking that usually happens when the drive is old in age or is getting ready to die. It is usually a crap shoot in my experience with hard drives. I believe you have to run AHCI with your ssd although it may vary depending on manufacturer.


Thank you for the input, +rep.

I have AHCI enabled on both rigs but the Extreme4 is the only one showing my Harddrives in the 'Safely remove Hardware'. I don't want them to show up there. Is it a power saving feature in the Bios or do I have fiddle with windows to get them removed?

Thx again mate


----------



## aar0nsky

Instead of doing raid, you could just partition it as JBOD or something similar. Or if you follow "seans windows 7 ssd guide" you can put your user folders and other program files that dont need to be on the ssd, on a different drive. That is the way mine is setup. I have my ssd setup for my OS and my games and then all other programs and other games i do not play as often are on my hard disk drive.

Exxon - I am not sure since mine are not showing up like that anymore. I do not know if I did anything to change that but I will get back to you. One thing that comes to mind is in the bios, under the storage devices, make sure your ssd is set to solid state driver and not hard disk driver. It is a setting and one some versions of the bios does not get set correctly which causes the speed to be lower and boot speed to be slower. (not sure if it causes anything else) I cannot tell you how exactly to navigate to this setting but I can tell you that it is in there. It gives you the option to specify if the drive is a solid state or a hard disk.


----------



## eXXon

Thx , will check it out & report back


----------



## Airrick10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aar0nsky*
> 
> Instead of doing raid, you could just partition it as JBOD or something similar. Or if you follow "seans windows 7 ssd guide" you can put your user folders and other program files that dont need to be on the ssd, on a different drive. That is the way mine is setup. I have my ssd setup for my OS and my games and then all other programs and other i do not play as often are on my hard disk drive.


Yes I already have everything else on a hard drive...I'll look into jbod. Sean's SSD guide is great! I had run into it earlier this year and came in handy moving steam games back and forth from hard drive to SSD. Thanks!


----------



## aar0nsky

No problem. I just got windows 8 and I am going to see what kind of damage I can do with it. Also my video card just crapped out so boohoo.


----------



## Airrick10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aar0nsky*
> 
> No problem. I just got windows 8 and I am going to see what kind of damage I can do with it. Also my video card just crapped out so boohoo.


Maybe it's time for a 660Ti lol


----------



## chronicfx

I did the same thing. I picked up a second 128gb crucial m4 on black friday and now I have them running in Raid0. It wasn't that difficult to set up but aftre getting windows loaded and all my steam programs, antivirus, and office on it the re-boots became slower and slower then it didn't boot at all this morning and even said "no operating system".. I had alot of drives on it, not sure if that was what happened or not.
The two raid0 m4's, a WD Caviar Black 1TB Sata, a 64GB m4 (which is useless lol I originally bought it to use as a cache drive and then I got a 128GB as a present), an ESATA 2TB Iomega drive, and my front esata connector. So all sata slots are populated on my extreme4 z77.. I think it puked. anyways I reloaded the operating system this afternoon and everything is working except my WD Caviar Black still hasn't shown up in my computer (I will have to disconnect and restart probably) but I am scared to have this Raid0 go bad again.I will report back to let you guys know if it remains working.


----------



## Airrick10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chronicfx*
> 
> I did the same thing. I picked up a second 128gb crucial m4 on black friday and now I have them running in Raid0. It wasn't that difficult to set up but aftre getting windows loaded and all my steam programs, antivirus, and office on it the re-boots became slower and slower then it didn't boot at all this morning and even said "no operating system".. I had alot of drives on it, not sure if that was what happened or not.
> The two raid0 m4's, a WD Caviar Black 1TB Sata, a 64GB m4 (which is useless lol I originally bought it to use as a cache drive and then I got a 128GB as a present), an ESATA 2TB Iomega drive, and my front esata connector. So all sata slots are populated on my extreme4 z77.. I think it puked. anyways I reloaded the operating system this afternoon and everything is working except my WD Caviar Black still hasn't shown up in my computer (I will have to disconnect and restart probably) but I am scared to have this Raid0 go bad again.I will report back to let you guys know if it remains working.


Thanks for sharing your experience! Now I'm leaning more towards NOT going raid0 and just using one SSD for OS and basic programs and the other SSD just for games. Keep me posted if it happens again....Thanks!


----------



## Yankee495

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eXXon*
> 
> Thank you for the input, +rep.
> I have AHCI enabled on both rigs but the Extreme4 is the only one showing my Harddrives in the 'Safely remove Hardware'. I don't want them to show up there. Is it a power saving feature in the Bios or do I have fiddle with windows to get them removed?
> Thx again mate


I've been running Linux for a long time...but from memory I think you go to device manager and your drive and select for it not to be safely removed.

Just got my Extreme4 today and 3570K will come tomorrow and heat sink mount on Wednesday so I can't put it together until then.

I'm doing something different than anyone I have seen with the heat sink. I'll be using a XIGMATEK Crossbar ACK-U01 i5 / i7 Mounting Bracket ( http://www.xigmatek.com/product.php?productid=130 ) and modifying the Intel or AMD plates where the crossbar mounts to allow using a clip on heatsink, the Sunbeam CR-CCTF 120 mm Core-Contact Freezer CPU Cooler ( http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835207004 ).

The sink cools a 125 watt X4 [email protected] 4Ghgz very good now. The 3570k will be well below 125 watt and I expect even better cooling than some water coolers as it is now. I'm going to try leaving the mount stock and making hooks to clip the sink to. If this does not work then I will modify them and if that doesn't work I'll use the crossbar.

I want to use the clip for convenience and changing from AMD after over 20 years is enough change! No really...I have two of these sinks and they come with a plastic 775 mount. Using this in the 775 holes on the board will mount the sink at a vertical slant toward the RAM. The plastic 1155/1156 mount is hard to find and cost $17 so I got the Xigmatek metal one for $15 (reusable). Also the metal back plate will reduce tension on the board. Frostytech has a review of the sink and it is pretty good. I actually think mine does better than the review. The fins on the back of the sink bend down to blow on the board and voltage regulators which is a major plus to the sink.

I have two HyperX 3K 120's, one with Win7 and one with Mageia so I have to redo both which I just got done doing when I installed the SSD's. I switched because the Vishera didn't impress me and I needed more SATA ports anyway (had 5 and 1 eSATA, all SATA III).

I'm going to clock it stable in Win7 and then install Linux. I think I'm going to be very happy as it should do 120 GFLOPS compared to 48 GFLOPS with my [email protected] Specs will be the same as the rig in my signature but with 3570K @ 4.5 Ghz on a Extreme4 with 16GB Ares 1866 RAM. Onboard HDMI will go to HDTV and 6870 will run 20 and 24" monitors like I have it now on my 890GX Pro3 board.

I love ASrock. This machine has been stable for two years (January 2011). Will also reduce over all heat and strain on PSU.


----------



## Struzzin

How is the 2.50 Bios is anyone having any problems with it ?


----------



## eXXon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Struzzin20*
> 
> How is the 2.50 Bios is anyone having any problems with it ?


All good so far, what issues are you having?


----------



## chronicfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Airrick10*
> 
> Thanks for sharing your experience! Now I'm leaning more towards NOT going raid0 and just using one SSD for OS and basic programs and the other SSD just for games. Keep me posted if it happens again....Thanks!


UPDATE:
I found the missing WD caviar black drive. It was listed as a "foreign disk" in disk manager and needed to be right click "imported" to work. Everthing seems to work thus far.


----------



## kpo6969

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Struzzin20*
> 
> How is the 2.50 Bios is anyone having any problems with it ?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eXXon*
> 
> All good so far, what issues are you having?


No problems here.


----------



## zerocraft

Just did the update 2.50, and when the UEFI came back up it was all messed up, a bunch of green vertical lines and I could make out the ASROCK logo to some extent, but it looked like something went horribly wrong, was really creeped out. Reboot got be back to the same screen so I am really ****ting myself at this point lol. Went ahead and tried to reboot a few more times before I remembered that I should probably try to do the CMOS reset, took 2 tries but everything back to normal now ... phew.
Lesson learned.


----------



## aar0nsky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Airrick10*
> 
> Maybe it's time for a 660Ti lol


Exactly what I am ordering today.







Now to find a water block that fits it :\


----------



## Struzzin

Thanks- I am still on 1.80 and wanted to know if anyone was having any problems with it.


----------



## Yankee495

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Struzzin20*
> 
> Thanks- I am still on 1.80 and wanted to know if anyone was having any problems with it.


My board came with 1.80 also (on the sticker, not fired it up yet). Seems odd the way they are selling that stock is not newer than that. Got mine at Newegg and CPU will be here in an hour or so. I was wondering the same thing but I think I read it will boot with Ivy Bridge. That was my main concern...like the people that couldn't boot their Bulldozers without an update.


----------



## Airrick10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yankee495*
> 
> My board came with 1.80 also (on the sticker, not fired it up yet). Seems odd the way they are selling that stock is not newer than that. Got mine at Newegg and CPU will be here in an hour or so. I was wondering the same thing but I think I read it will boot with Ivy Bridge. That was my main concern...like the people that couldn't boot their Bulldozers without an update.


So the motherbord has a sticker with it's current Bios? I just got my mobo yesterday but I just glanced at it and put it away. I'm waiting on other parts before I start upgrading my rig.


----------



## Yankee495

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Airrick10*
> 
> So the motherbord has a sticker with it's current Bios? I just got my mobo yesterday but I just glanced at it and put it away. I'm waiting on other parts before I start upgrading my rig.


Yeah, right by the Dr. Debug LED BIOS status code read out (white sticker on the BIOS chip).


----------



## Yankee495

Some say the 3570K says 95W on the box. Mine says 77 Watt. Also says S-spec SR0PM and batch# 3215B656.

I've been AMD for over 20 years. With AMD you had a stepping code etc and some were better than others. I know this is a Z77 thread, but that is exactly my question. What are people getting out of a 3570K SR0PM 3215B656 on this board? I have not seen anyone listing the batch number.


----------



## Airrick10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yankee495*
> 
> Yeah, right by the Dr. Debug LED BIOS status code read out (white sticker on the BIOS chip).


Ok Thanks!!! I'll check it out when I get home!


----------



## Struzzin

I am getting ready to update it and I am going to install my Crucial M4. Are there any settings that I need to change for the SSD ?


----------



## eXXon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Struzzin20*
> 
> I am getting ready to update it and I am going to install my Crucial M4. Are there any settings that I need to change for the SSD ?


Under the Advanced Tap, go to 'Storage Configuration' and select 'AHCI' as the 'SATA Mode Selection'
This gives a performance boost over IDE for SSD drives.


----------



## zerocraft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eXXon*
> 
> Under the Advanced Tap, go to 'Storage Configuration' and select 'AHCI' as the 'SATA Mode Selection'
> This gives a performance boost over IDE for SSD drives.


You should also go into your UEFI SSD module settings (highlight the name of your drive and press enter), and set the driver mode to SSD and disable hotswap. This shaved like 3-4 seconds from my bootup time.


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Struzzin20*
> 
> I am getting ready to update it and I am going to install my Crucial M4. Are there any settings that I need to change for the SSD ?


http://www.computing.net/howtos/show/solid-state-drive-ssd-tweaks-for-windows-7/552.html


----------



## aar0nsky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yankee495*
> 
> Some say the 3570K says 95W on the box. Mine says 77 Watt. Also says S-spec SR0PM and batch# 3215B656.
> I've been AMD for over 20 years. With AMD you had a stepping code etc and some were better than others. I know this is a Z77 thread, but that is exactly my question. What are people getting out of a 3570K SR0PM 3215B656 on this board? I have not seen anyone listing the batch number.


I believe the reasoning behind this is in the nature of these processors. The batch number doesnt matter. There has been no consistency between batches, only lottery chips that are amazing.(no correlation between these lottery chips). Ivy Bridge is a joke as far as consistency is concerned.(I am generalizing the 3570k and 3770k as "ivy bridge")


----------



## Sophath

Guys, i just purchases an i7 3770k.
I am thinking of getting this board as it is currently 145$ on Ncix.com
http://www.ncix.com/products/index.php?sku=70902&vpn=Z77%20Extreme4&manufacture=ASRock&promoid=1030
Would it be a good deal?
If we were to compare it to the MSI Z77 Mpower, how would it be??
There's about a 25$ difference for both of the two right now.
It would be kind of hard to go read through the 220 pages on this thread and 100 on the mpower one....


----------



## eXXon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sophath*
> 
> Guys, i just purchases an i7 3770k.
> I am thinking of getting this board as it is currently 145$ on Ncix.com
> http://www.ncix.com/products/index.php?sku=70902&vpn=Z77%20Extreme4&manufacture=ASRock&promoid=1030
> Would it be a good deal?
> If we were to compare it to the MSI Z77 Mpower, how would it be??
> There's about a 25$ difference for both of the two right now.
> It would be kind of hard to go read through the 220 pages on this thread and 100 on the mpower one....


I have the Extreme4 and very happy with it. Its Bios options are really great. But if the Mpower is close to it in price, then get that.
The Extreme4 is a budget-performance board, while the Mpower is designed to compete on the level of much higher-priced boards.
One thing about MSI is that they don't offer Offset voltage for the CPU. Its either Auto Voltage (way too high) or Fixed Voltage.


----------



## Struzzin

Thanks coolhandluke41, eXXon and zerocraft very good stuff. I am so loving this M4 its really so much faster !


----------



## eXXon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Struzzin20*
> 
> Thanks coolhandluke41, eXXon and zerocraft very good stuff. I am so loving this M4 its really so much faster !


----------



## Airrick10

Hey guys! I just installed my GTX 660Ti on my new Z77 Extreme4 and when I go to the 3D bios screen, It's not set to full screen. Any idea how i could get it to be full screen? Thanks!!!

Great board by the way! Fired up on 1st try and no problems thus far (haven't OC my 3570K yet)!


----------



## Ankur

hey guys I am looking at getting ASRock Z77 Pro 3 Motherboard, I am building a budget gaming rig, so this is the lowest cost motherboard I can find in India. What do you guys think of it? I am also building this for the first time. Not sure also whether to upgrade to Extreme 4??


----------



## chronicfx

Are you overclocking? The 4 would be better and the 6 would better yet.


----------



## chronicfx

Anyone or everyone have an opinion on the max voltage you should run 24/7 through an asrock z77 extreme4?

I know it isn't made with the same vrms quality as the extreme6 and up are. I am curiuos because I have a de-lidded 3570k which is ok thermally up to 4.9GHz and 1.416v load but I am afraid to overheat the board. My case is a HAF932 with good airflow and my heatsink is a Noctua D14. Normally 2 hours of gaming nightly is all it will see with the occasional long Saturday if my wife takes our kids somewhere but thats rare.


----------



## sunset1

@chronicfx ahh the wife and kid(s) sat trips.. How i long for them.. ;> hahah

so in essence if you have a galaxy 660ti gc the gpu bracket that came with my dual clc kit fits the card
if you do read further.. i am currently modding the extreme4 but have yet to post any photos.. the link is from my crossfire mod.

btw guys gals, I dont know if i posted this in here but i have a few clc coolers and some mods to them.
on asetek ebay there is a kit i used to cool my asrock extreme4 its essentially a 920 without the fans and a extra pump/block.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Asetek-760GC-Combo-Liquid-Cooler-NVIDIA-GTX-470-480-570-580-/280965116990?pt=US_CPU_Fans_Heatsinks&hash=item416ad3743e

one thing you will notice is the short hose to the cpu cooler.. this is a 49mm thick rad.
While some suggest this will cool both cpu and gpu I only did that on a trinity setup. And have yet to fire it up. I can say i used one of these rads with a single pump and a swiftech block to cool both of my 6950's and it handles it rather well.

for those of you that are looking to cool a specific videocard.. the galaxy 660ti gc there is a gpu mount with this kit that ( i belive ) only works with this board as they use a non-standard pcb. from what i have read the other 660ti's use a different hole spacing.
I have installed the pump/block on my card using this method.
I have ordered a water block from frozen cpu that i hope fits my chipset on the extreme4 and im going to remove the 2nd pump/block and replace it with the chipset cooler.
Ill be doing this the same way i modded my corssfired 6950's
I used Koolance quick disconnects that had one 1/4 fittings on one end and g 1/4 threaded fittings on the other.
here is a link to photos.. of the single clc modded with a swiftech block for anyone interested..

http://www.flickr.com/photos/sunset1sunset1/8001784090/

The way i did this last time is , I first primed the block by installing the male and felmale portions of the koolance quick disconects so water could flow thru and filled up the block with distilled water. then i disconnected the hose barb ends and it kept the water in the block. just raised up the hoses above the rad on the kit, leaving some length on the 2nd pump for a later mod, and hanging the pump lower than where i was about to cut.. cut the hoses and plug up the ends with the hose barb ends of the koolance quick disconnects. The other side had g 1/4 fittings. Since this pump/block has factory fluid in it I will save the fluid for my next mod or use the fluid to prime my chipset block and just use screws to block the hoses till im ready to attach chipset block.
I used the koolance quick disconnects as they block the flow of water when disconected. Then i used zip ties to secure the hose barb fitting into the hose.

so in essence if you have a galaxy 660ti gc the gpu bracket that came with my dual clc kit fits the card.


----------



## eXXon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sunset1*
> 
> @chronicfx ahh the wife and kid(s) sat trips.. How i long for them.. ;> hahah
> so in essence if you have a galaxy 660ti gc the gpu bracket that came with my dual clc kit fits the card
> if you do read further.. i am currently modding the extreme4 but have yet to post any photos.. the link is from my crossfire mod.
> btw guys gals, I dont know if i posted this in here but i have a few clc coolers and some mods to them.
> on asetek ebay there is a kit i used to cool my asrock extreme4 its essentially a 920 without the fans and a extra pump/block.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Asetek-760GC-Combo-Liquid-Cooler-NVIDIA-GTX-470-480-570-580-/280965116990?pt=US_CPU_Fans_Heatsinks&hash=item416ad3743e
> one thing you will notice is the short hose to the cpu cooler.. this is a 49mm thick rad.
> While some suggest this will cool both cpu and gpu I only did that on a trinity setup. And have yet to fire it up. I can say i used one of these rads with a single pump and a swiftech block to cool both of my 6950's and it handles it rather well.
> for those of you that are looking to cool a specific videocard.. the galaxy 660ti gc there is a gpu mount with this kit that ( i belive ) only works with this board as they use a non-standard pcb. from what i have read the other 660ti's use a different hole spacing.
> I have installed the pump/block on my card using this method.
> I have ordered a water block from frozen cpu that i hope fits my chipset on the extreme4 and im going to remove the 2nd pump/block and replace it with the chipset cooler.
> Ill be doing this the same way i modded my corssfired 6950's
> I used Koolance quick disconnects that had one 1/4 fittings on one end and g 1/4 threaded fittings on the other.
> here is a link to photos.. of the single clc modded with a swiftech block for anyone interested..
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/sunset1sunset1/8001784090/
> The way i did this last time is , I first primed the block by installing the male and felmale portions of the koolance quick disconects so water could flow thru and filled up the block with distilled water. then i disconnected the hose barb ends and it kept the water in the block. just raised up the hoses above the rad on the kit, leaving some length on the 2nd pump for a later mod, and hanging the pump lower than where i was about to cut.. cut the hoses and plug up the ends with the hose barb ends of the koolance quick disconnects. The other side had g 1/4 fittings. Since this pump/block has factory fluid in it I will save the fluid for my next mod or use the fluid to prime my chipset block and just use screws to block the hoses till im ready to attach chipset block.
> I used the koolance quick disconnects as they block the flow of water when disconected. Then i used zip ties to secure the hose barb fitting into the hose.
> so in essence if you have a galaxy 660ti gc the gpu bracket that came with my dual clc kit fits the card.


What on earth are you talking about?


----------



## chronicfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chronicfx*
> 
> Anyone or everyone have an opinion on the max voltage you should run 24/7 through an asrock z77 extreme4?
> I know it isn't made with the same vrms quality as the extreme6 and up are. I am curiuos because I have a de-lidded 3570k which is ok thermally up to 4.9GHz and 1.416v load but I am afraid to overheat the board. My case is a HAF932 with good airflow and my heatsink is a Noctua D14. Normally 2 hours of gaming nightly is all it will see with the occasional long Saturday if my wife takes our kids somewhere but thats rare.


In case noone can see over the wall







I asked a question earlier


----------



## Yankee495

Ok, got my Extreme4 and 3570K installed. At 4Ghz vcore goes to like 1.288. All I changed was the multiplier. There is a fixed and offset voltage. Also I've heard lowering PLL a little will make it run cooler. I'd like to get 4.5Ghz out of it. I came from an ASrock board with Phenom II @ 4Ghz which ran great for two years so I have no experience with Intel. The only thing I have going for me is I know my way around the ASrock BIOS basic features but the CPU is all different. I also loaded the XMP profile 1 for 1866 which matches my 1866 Ares timing. Used internet update to go to BIOS 2.50.

What are the basic settings to control voltage? On my AMD I set it to 1.xx and it stayed there with some increase under load from LLC. I can't seem to lock this one at say 1.75 and make it not go over 1.80 for instance. When I set it to a fixed voltage of 1.75 it never drops to 1.10 or anything according to CPUz. Is this normal?


----------



## eXXon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chronicfx*
> 
> In case noone can see over the wall
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I asked a question earlier


If in Offset mode and you use it for gaming a couple hours a week (or a day), then its no problem.
If its Fixed mode, then I wouldn't recommend going above 1.4v for 24/7 (even if you have good airflow). And honestly, such a question can't be answered as straight forward as you might think, since there are sooo many variables between each user/mobo.
To have a piece of mind. You can check VRM & MOSFET temps using a cheap thermal gun, if they are below 70c, then all is good


----------



## eXXon

@ Yankee495
You need to set vcore to Offset mode, set that value to +0.02v (or close to it) and test for stability with Prime95.
Vcore will drop when idling at around 1.0v and go up under load to 1.26v-1.30v.
Never let vcore go above 1.5v unless you have Phase or LN2 cooling


----------



## eXXon

deleted


----------



## sunset1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eXXon*
> 
> What on earth are you talking about?


simple I have a galaxy 660ti gc and a extreme4 mobo
im taking one of the clc's i posted with 2 pumps/ removing one , cooling the gpu with the one that is left and adding a chipset block in the loop.
this card can use the included gpu bracket to mount the clc.
Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## Yankee495

My vcore hit 1.31 and I have that under control.

I'm at 4.3 with offset -0.040, PLL 1.726.

Hits 65-68c at 1.256 under prime. Bumped to 4.5 at these settings for test...no go. Is a bit cool in here. Temps will run 70c when I warm up. I used to be able to judge room temp by my AMD idle temp. Room temp goes up 5F so will CPU. It is about 64f in here now.

Someone said lower CPU PLL to 1.709 or lower to reduce temp. I have a fat sink on it.

Running like a dream. Would like to wiggle in between 4.5 and 70c with 1.95 vcore. Is that possible? I know that is a dumb question, but is it common I mean.

The sink is a Sunbeam Core Contact Freezer 120mm mounted with a Xigmatek ACK-U01 Crossbar Bracket and TX-2 TIM. The sink in the picture is new and used for fitting & pictures. The one in the computer does not have the plastic still on it.


----------



## Yankee495

Computer is also naked. Temps will not rise much put together because it has two top 140's blowing up, two front 140's blowing in, and a back 120 blowing out. Ventilated like a school bus going down the hi-way with the windows open!


----------



## chronicfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eXXon*
> 
> If in Offset mode and you use it for gaming a couple hours a week (or a day), then its no problem.
> If its Fixed mode, then I wouldn't recommend going above 1.4v for 24/7 (even if you have good airflow). And honestly, such a question can't be answered as straight forward as you might think, since there are sooo many variables between each user/mobo.
> To have a piece of mind. You can check VRM & MOSFET temps using a cheap thermal gun, if they are below 70c, then all is good


Just shooting the heatsink is ok and the hottest part below 70? I did that after 30 minutes of small ffts with the side fan off the hottest part of any of the heatsinks got up to 80 degrees C with the coolest parts getting up to about 40. I don't think it would ever hit that temp in a gaming situation right?


----------



## sunset1

byw sorry about the "wall of text" in retrospect i should have started a new post and just linked to it for anyone interested. My bad thanks for being nice. :>


----------



## aar0nsky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eXXon*
> 
> What on earth are you talking about?


Glad I wasnt the only one lost...


----------



## aar0nsky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chronicfx*
> 
> In case noone can see over the wall
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I asked a question earlier


You are afraid to overheat the board??? If you mean the chipset on the board or the vrm's then you should probably stick a fan on then. If you delidded your cpu why not take off the heatsinks on your mobo and put better thermal paste on them? Then mount a fan blowing on them. This would be the easiest solution unless you want to water cool it.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eXXon*
> 
> If in Offset mode and you use it for gaming a couple hours a week (or a day), then its no problem.
> If its Fixed mode, then I wouldn't recommend going above 1.4v for 24/7 (even if you have good airflow). And honestly, such a question can't be answered as straight forward as you might think, since there are sooo many variables between each user/mobo.
> To have a piece of mind. You can check VRM & MOSFET temps using a cheap thermal gun, if they are below 70c, then all is good


im 5ghz @ 1.37v on my 3570k fixed mode and ive checked my temps with my gun and the never go over 45c while running prime95 blend test. i also have the extreme 4


----------



## wholeeo

How is internet flash working out for everyone with asrock boards? For some reason both my Asrock boards are having problem connecting. It had worked at least once on my pro-4


----------



## Yankee495

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> im 5ghz @ 1.37v on my 3570k fixed mode and ive checked my temps with my gun and the never go over 45c while running prime95 blend test. i also have the extreme 4


Temps are not all you have to worry about. I think 1.37 is a bit high for daily use. I've read a lot of reviews and opinion of people who have talked to Intel and according to Intel you can damage your chip at 1.4.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> How is internet flash working out for everyone with asrock boards? For some reason both my Asrock boards are having problem connecting. It had worked at least once on my pro-4


i used it for update2.50 and it worked great really easy


----------



## lilchronic

i there a way to enable screen shots in the bios with a usb stick?


----------



## aar0nsky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> How is internet flash working out for everyone with asrock boards? For some reason both my Asrock boards are having problem connecting. It had worked at least once on my pro-4


Are you connecting through a home router (layer 3 switch)? Do you have dhcp turned on , on your router or dhcp server?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> i there a way to enable screen shots in the bios with a usb stick?


All you have to do is plug in a usb stick and then there is a shortcut key for screenshots(i cant remember but it is in the manual)


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aar0nsky*
> 
> Are you connecting through a home router (layer 3 switch)? Do you have dhcp turned on , on your router or dhcp server?
> All you have to do is plug in a usb stick and then there is a shortcut key for screenshots(i cant remember but it is in the manual)


It's a Verizon Fios router and DHCP is definitely on. I'll double check to make sure though once I get home.


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yankee495*
> 
> Temps are not all you have to worry about. I think 1.37 is a bit high for daily use. I've read a lot of reviews and opinion of people who have talked to Intel and according to Intel you can damage your chip at 1.4.


1.4? according to page 84 on the Intel site for the I5 3570 its 1.52v

http://www.intel.com/content/www/us/en/processors/core/3rd-gen-core-desktop-vol-1-datasheet.html?wapkw=i5+3570+voltage


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aar0nsky*
> 
> Are you connecting through a home router (layer 3 switch)? Do you have dhcp turned on , on your router or dhcp server?
> All you have to do is plug in a usb stick and then there is a shortcut key for screenshots(i cant remember but it is in the manual)


DHCP is def turned on,


----------



## chronicfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aar0nsky*
> 
> You are afraid to overheat the board??? If you mean the chipset on the board or the vrm's then you should probably stick a fan on then. If you delidded your cpu why not take off the heatsinks on your mobo and put better thermal paste on them? Then mount a fan blowing on them. This would be the easiest solution unless you want to water cool it.


I tested my vrm temperatures by running prime 95 8k fft for 30 minutes to heat them up then I used an IR gun to find the hottest part of the VRM heatsink which happened to be the upper right side of the heatsink above the cpu socket, the one on the left of the cpu socket stayed pretty cool, the hottest part of the upper heatsink was 177 degrees fahrenheit which equates to 80 degrees celsius, keep in mind that I have a 200mm side fan that had to be taken off with the side panel of the HAF932 to do this.

1. Is my chipset overheating or are they made for these temps?

2. When I game will those vrms be as hot just because x amount of vcore is being run or is more based on how hard the cpu is working? i.e. gaming would not heat the vrms up as much?

3. What temperature would you say is dangerous to the VRM's?


----------



## wallop

will a SLI of GTX 670 Phantom fit in this? I already have one and I was thinking about doing a SLI and by wa tching at it, i'm kind of skeptical







what do you guys say about this?


----------



## chronicfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wallop*
> 
> will a SLI of GTX 670 Phantom fit in this? I already have one and I was thinking about doing a SLI and by wa tching at it, i'm kind of skeptical
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what do you guys say about this?


i have 2 680's


----------



## wallop

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chronicfx*
> 
> i have 2 680's


Are they tri-slot? Cause the phantom is tri-slot :s


----------



## chronicfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wallop*
> 
> Are they tri-slot? Cause the phantom is tri-slot :s


There is room for tri-slot SLI. Just look at the board layout and count the slots.


----------



## wallop

Okay, thanks, i'll check again and see if it's okay, I also hope I can keep my pci sound card in there also


----------



## lilchronic

would upgrading my extreme 4 to a better board help me any in overclocking my cpu and the temps of it or would there not be a big difference say if i got this board here http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813157344


----------



## chronicfx

Just rigged a 40mm fan to each of the vrm heat sinks on my extreme4 and I think that should solve my worries about vrm temps


----------



## chronicfx

Not sure a motherboard (damn ipad spell check) exists that can run two triple slots with a pci card. You may want to run a dual slot gpu wit a matching frequency in slot 1. Then your pci card behind it. Otherwise your looking for miracles!


----------



## AlPh4Kil1

I just bought a Z77 Extreme4 a few weeks ago but my CPU died


----------



## wallop

Oh alright, then i need to sell my video card or just grab an external audio card


----------



## chronicfx

you can run a pciex1 sound card in front slot. But not with a d14 its too wide.


----------



## freakman300

Just got my extreme 4 running with a 3770k, along with my two 5870's, and some g-skill 2133mhz cl9 ram. Running smooth, cept my monitor just up and died on me, but that was a great excuse for an upgrade. Everything is underwater and running cool, though I haven't bothered to overclock anything, looks like is should be simple enough though, probably going to wait a while and make sure my hardware is working properly without any errors.


----------



## thetrystero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *appleg33k85*
> 
> Just wanted to post a couple pictures, I know that some have said that the ASRock Z77E-ITX can't fit very many coolers, just wanted to post a couple pictures of the Noctua NH-L12 that I just installed. It was a TIGHT fit, and I had to mod it a bit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [Bend a slight bit so that it wouldn't hit the PCIE slot] - but it fits and looks great!
> My case can only handle the bottom fan, but I'm sure there are plenty of cases that can handle both fans
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like it hits the PCIE in the first photo, but as it is bent forward ~ 1 inch or so, it JUST clears
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope the pics help someone to pick a nice heatsink, everythings a pain in the butt to plug in, but for the cooling it does, I think its going to be well worth the time and effort!


what kind of temp deltas and noise levels are you getting with oc? can you please post more detailed pics on how you modded it? 1 inch sounds like a lot!


----------



## chronicfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *freakman300*
> 
> Just got my extreme 4 running with a 3770k, along with my two 5870's, and some g-skill 2133mhz cl9 ram. Running smooth, cept my monitor just up and died on me, but that was a great excuse for an upgrade. Everything is underwater and running cool, though I haven't bothered to overclock anything, looks like is should be simple enough though, probably going to wait a while and make sure my hardware is working properly without any errors.


It probably couldn't handle the new framerates you were getting


----------



## Airrick10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *freakman300*
> 
> Just got my extreme 4 running with a 3770k, along with my two 5870's, and some g-skill 2133mhz cl9 ram. Running smooth, cept my monitor just up and died on me, but that was a great excuse for an upgrade. Everything is underwater and running cool, though I haven't bothered to overclock anything, looks like is should be simple enough though, probably going to wait a while and make sure my hardware is working properly without any errors.


No BIOS update? I updated my bios to 2.50 on first boot. Just a thought...not saying you have to update or anything









http://www.asrock.com/mb/Intel/Z77%20Extreme4/index.us.asp?cat=Download&os=BIOS


----------



## chronicfx

Just noticed my mobo has P1.30.. Should I update if everything is running fine?


----------



## chronicfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chronicfx*
> 
> Just noticed my mobo has P1.30.. Should I update if everything is running fine?


do you lose your overclock profiles and raid setup?


----------



## Airrick10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chronicfx*
> 
> do you lose your overclock profiles and raid setup?


I'm not sure since I updated before I started OC or doing anything else. If you do decide to update, make sure you reset everything to default before updating bios. Especially your overclock.

I just installed this board on 11/27/12


----------



## Parab0la

I'm having issues with my z77 extreme 4 and my Noppoo Choc Mini keyboard. When I go to turn on my computer with the keyboard plugged in, I get error code A2 on my motherboard. I sometimes have to plug in my old keyboard just to turn on my computer. Any help/suggestion? Thank you.

Edit: I would like to include that I am update with my bios and drivers.


----------



## aar0nsky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chronicfx*
> 
> do you lose your overclock profiles and raid setup?


Yes on the overclock settings, not sure about raid as I do not use it.


----------



## Airrick10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Parab0la*
> 
> I'm having issues with my z77 extreme 4 and my Noppoo Choc Mini keyboard. When I go to turn on my computer with the keyboard plugged in, I get error code A2 on my motherboard. I sometimes have to plug in my old keyboard just to turn on my computer. Any help/suggestion? Thank you.
> Edit: I would like to include that I am update with my bios and drivers.


Do you mean when you're trying to bring it out of Standby/Sleep mode?


----------



## Parab0la

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Airrick10*
> 
> Do you mean when you're trying to bring it out of Standby/Sleep mode?


No. Even when I first booted my computer for the first time after I built it, I couldn't get past the bios with my Noppoo choc plugged in. After installing windows, and updating the drivers/bios my computer still has issues turning on when my Noppoo choc is pluged in. I sometimes have to plug in my basic logitech keyboard to turn on my computer, or even enter the bios.

My friend suggested that I may have to turn off USB storage in the bios, think I will try that next.


----------



## Airrick10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Parab0la*
> 
> No. Even when I first booted my computer for the first time after I built it, I couldn't get past the bios with my Noppoo choc plugged in. After installing windows, and updating the drivers/bios my computer still has issues turning on when my Noppoo choc is pluged in. I sometimes have to plug in my basic logitech keyboard to turn on my computer, or even enter the bios.
> My friend suggested that I may have to turn off USB storage in the bios, think I will try that next.


Oh ok...the reason I asked is because I recently have been having issues resuming my pc from sleep mode. I mean i press a key on my keboard and my pc turns on from sleep mode but then the lights from my keyboard (it's illuminated) or my mouse don't turn on and my display doesn't turn on either. I i click on my mouse then the mouse lights turn on. I hear all the fans spinning but it's like if the USB's loose power after I press a key on my keyboard to bring it out of sleep/standby mode or something. I wonder if anyone has any input on this. I have enabled wake up/power on by keyboard and mouse in the bios. Not use what is causing this and it's beginning to irritate me.


----------



## kpo6969

Extreme4 bios P2.70 is out:
Quote:


> 1. Support UEFI PXE boot.
> 2. Modify VT-d Capability will be unsupported after flashing BIOS P2.50.


----------



## chronicfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpo6969*
> 
> Extreme4 bios P2.70 is out:


I am still running P1.30 and everything is smooth. Give me reasons to flash my bios?


----------



## lilchronic

i just reinstalled windows on my computer and updated now i cant load my over clock any more it just crashes after i restart my computer error 0x000000F4 debug im stuck here dont no what to do


----------



## eXXon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> i just reinstalled windows on my computer and updated now i cant load my over clock any more it just crashes after i restart my computer error 0x000000F4 debug im stuck here dont no what to do


If you saved your oc profile in Bios and then updated the Bios, your profile might cause bsod if you try to load it.
You need to redo your oc settings all over again. Report back if there is still a problem.....


----------



## aar0nsky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eXXon*
> 
> If you saved your oc profile in Bios and then updated the Bios, your profile might cause bsod if you try to load it.
> You need to redo your oc settings all over again. Report back if there is still a problem.....


I have never seen it save the settings after flashing the bios. I do not think thats what he means. I think the new bios just made his overclock settings useless or less stable if you will.


----------



## lilchronic

ok so when i reinstalled windows it reset my bios i guess? but did not reset my saved oc's i still had them there . i also updated my bios to 2.50 before reinstall of windows and it worked fine no problems. so after the install of windows and all the updates my xmp profile no longer worked when i restarted my pc and had this problem
Quote:


> i just reinstalled windows on my computer and updated now i cant load my over clock any more it just crashes after i restart my computer error 0x000000F4 debug im stuck here dont no what to do


so i manually set it and im good i also updated my bios AGAIN thinking it would fix my xmp profile







if it aint broke dont fix it.


----------



## lilchronic

i also just want to say that this is my first pc build ever. so im pretty new and have alot to learn


----------



## Yankee495

There is a new BIOS for the Extreme 4.

2.70 12/4/2012 Instant Flash 4.28MB

http://www.asrock.com/mb/Intel/Z77%20Extreme4/index.us.asp?cat=Download&os=BIOS

1. Support UEFI PXE boot.
2. Modify VT-d Capability will be unsupported after flashing BIOS P2.50.

VT-d is Intel Virtualization Technology for Directed I/O

Wonder if anything else changes...

Wonder what happened to 2.60????


----------



## EnoBiko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ankur*
> 
> hey guys I am looking at getting ASRock Z77 Pro 3 Motherboard, I am building a budget gaming rig, so this is the lowest cost motherboard I can find in India. What do you guys think of it? I am also building this for the first time. Not sure also whether to upgrade to Extreme 4??


Tweaktown says "Out of the box performance is also very strong and you see it lines up with the more expensive Z77 Extreme6 and while overclocking performance isn't as strong, 4.6GHz out of a motherboard at this price point continues to be very impressive and goes to show the overall quality of what ASRock offers us even when on a budget."
Read more at http://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/4852/asrock_z77_pro3_intel_z77_motherboard_review/index12.html#T71xvwLmSj4W5aIR.99

LegitReviews says:
"We obviously couldn't leave well enough alone, and continued to manually overclock the processor. When all was said and done we were rock solid at 4.7GHz! This has continually been the limit of our Intel Core i7 3770K without sub-ambient cooling. We were extremely pleased that we were able to max out our processor on a motherboard that carries a price tag of only $94.99 plus shipping! If you want an Intel Z77 Express chipset powered motherboard and want to spend under $100 on the board, we highly recommend the ASRock Z77 Pro3. This board had solid performance numbers and overclocked just as good as any other Z77 board that we have ever used at any price point. The price versus performance proposition is strong in this board!
ASRock Z77 Pro3 Legit Reviews Recommended Award"

I'm not sure if the Extreme 4 is going to offer you any additional performance for the extra money, but it does have a few features that you may (or may NOT) want. I was looking for a budget board, and it seems to fill the bill perfectly. What processor are you looking to get? I might have spent more money if I was sinking a lot of money into an i7, or if I intended to keep a very high overclock (I'm loafing around with an easy 4GHz until I find a reason to need more...)


----------



## freakman300

So far I'm really liking the performance of my new ASROCK Extreme4 z77, easy to set up, no real problems. However my monitor randomly dies during a restart, and a bad hard disk on my RAID 10 array, It appears to be fine, SMART checks out no errors good transfer speeds, but every computer plug it into has a hard time powering up (this seemed really odd to me).

I also found out that I have a power supply that will not work with my old asus 790fx board, when I press the power button all of the fans twitch, the motherboard led turns on and I can get power through the USB, all of my other power supplies work with board, and at-least two of my motherboards work with that power supply.

I do have a couple of minor issues. First I'm having trouble cold booting, restarting and sleep aren't causing any issues, but whenever do a cold boot I have to press the reset button or turn it off and on again for it to boot up. I did update the bios to 2.5 before this started to happen, and I also got a new monitor but I doubt that's the issue, however it was an open box item with no apparent flaws.

And another issue, or more like annoyance, and this has been happening from first day I installed this motherboard; when the monitor is off, i hear that sound when a device is being disconnected, over and over again, about once every minute.


----------



## lilchronic

i having a problem with my mobo extreme4 where when i try to disable all my c states to oc it wont boot or ill bsod 0c0000f4 i recently reinstalled windows and updated my bios.
i re did all my oc and it worked .
i then uninstalled most of utilitys that come on disk like instant boot and all that crap except for extreme tuner . anyway aftre i uninstaled a few things it crash 0x00000f4 bsod and reset all c states.

before i reinstalled window my oc's were rock stable never had a problem now it seems like my bios is acting up i dont no what to do


----------



## freakman300

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> i having a problem with my mobo extreme4 where when i try to disable all my c states to oc it wont boot or ill bsod 0c0000f4 i recently reinstalled windows and updated my bios.
> i re did all my oc and it worked .
> i then uninstalled most of utilitys that come on disk like instant boot and all that crap except for extreme tuner . anyway aftre i uninstaled a few things it crash 0x00000f4 bsod and reset all c states.
> before i reinstalled window my oc's were rock stable never had a problem now it seems like my bios is acting up i dont no what to do


Sorry to hear this, I haven't bother overclocking my new 3770k, but I did have an issue with that BIOS; my PC would lock up during a cold start and i would have to reset it. But now all of that is over since I updated to BIOS ver. 2.7, it would seem that I'm not the only one having issues with version 2.5.


----------



## chronicfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> i having a problem with my mobo extreme4 where when i try to disable all my c states to oc it wont boot or ill bsod 0c0000f4 i recently reinstalled windows and updated my bios.
> i re did all my oc and it worked .
> i then uninstalled most of utilitys that come on disk like instant boot and all that crap except for extreme tuner . anyway aftre i uninstaled a few things it crash 0x00000f4 bsod and reset all c states.
> before i reinstalled window my oc's were rock stable never had a problem now it seems like my bios is acting up i dont no what to do


Just keep the programs on there. Erase the icons of your desktop..


----------



## freakman300

I have a correction that new BIOS didn't fix my cold boot problem I merely didn't wait long enough I guess a couple of hours isn't enough it has to be off all night.

I did overclock my CPU, kinda glad I did, my 3770k is at 4.7ghz, with a voltage of 1.47 at load, never going above 90c and this thing screams now, I know the voltage is crazy high, and there have been a-lot of people saying don't go over 1.3, I barely got to 4.5 with that voltage it would boot but was not prime stable.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chronicfx*
> 
> Just keep the programs on there. Erase the icons of your desktop..


i think i fixed it
i updated sp1 for window 7 but it didnt check all the important updates. so i updated windows completly cause it fail the first time now my problem is gone


----------



## aar0nsky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *freakman300*
> 
> I have a correction that new BIOS didn't fix my cold boot problem I merely didn't wait long enough I guess a couple of hours isn't enough it has to be off all night.
> I did overclock my CPU, kinda glad I did, my 3770k is at 4.7ghz, with a voltage of 1.47 at load, never going above 90c and this thing screams now, I know the voltage is crazy high, and there have been a-lot of people saying don't go over 1.3, I barely got to 4.5 with that voltage it would boot but was not prime stable.


Please make a post on here showing what date your chip dies and also in that post put the date you started running 1.47 volts. This will give us an idea of how much that high of voltage actually reduces the life of the chip.


----------



## freakman300

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aar0nsky*
> 
> Please make a post on here showing what date your chip dies and also in that post put the date you started running 1.47 volts. This will give us an idea of how much that high of voltage actually reduces the life of the chip.


LOL I wasn't planning on doing that high of an overclock for very long, just wanting to see how far I could safely take this baby, I was actually running into a lot of voltage stability issues when I put it up that high, I bet if I had a better motherboard I could at-least get away with using lower voltages, maybe even a better top clock speed.

It isn't all about voltage, my temps were fine, and that's what mostly causes a chip to degrade, though higher volts=higher temps, the frequency of the chip is a big factor in the overall power consumption though not as much as my old 955. Still this was only temporary, just like me me pushing 1.75 volts through me Phenom 955 to achieve 4.3ghz, I only ran it for a week like that, I lowered it down to 4.2ghz and its going strong to this day. Though I did fry the cool n' quiet feature, but it quit on me before I started water cooling and obviously before the ridiculous overclock. Well not too ridiculous, the stock cooler at stock speeds got just as hot.

But I've reduced it down to 4.6ghz @ 1.4. seems a bit more reasonable and my temps never go above 60c unless I'm stress testing and even then all cores stay below 85C.


----------



## PuffinMyLye

Is there a way to take screen shots from within the BIOS on the Extreme 4 Z77?


----------



## Airrick10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PuffinMyLye*
> 
> Is there a way to take screen shots from within the BIOS on the Extreme 4 Z77?


Plug in a USB drive in one of the USB ports....make sure its formatted to FAT32. Reboot with usb drive plugged in and while in the bios, just press F12.


----------



## PuffinMyLye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Airrick10*
> 
> Plug in a USB drive in one of the USB ports....make sure its formatted to FAT32. Reboot with usb drive plugged in and while in the bios, just press F12.


Awesome. Thank you.


----------



## chronicfx

Has there been a fix yet to get sleep to work with a high overclock and PLL overvoltage enabled?


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chronicfx*
> 
> Has there been a fix yet to get sleep to work with a high overclock and PLL overvoltage enabled?


i put my pc to sleep all the time @ 4.8ghz with 1.26v . pll voltage disabled thou so i dont no. but do u think if i enable pll overvoltage it will help me get 5ghz stable is that somthing i should try??


----------



## chronicfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> i put my pc to sleep all the time @ 4.8ghz with 1.26v . pll voltage disabled thou so i dont no. but do u think if i enable pll overvoltage it will help me get 5ghz stable is that somthing i should try??


not sure if pll overvoltage helps stability in prime95. i do know it makes the difference if you will boot or not once you get to about 4.9 and above. i need it at 4.9 to boot or i will freeze right before the splash screen.

regarding sleep issue. i have a prime stable 4.9 overclock that will not wake from sleep.. fans spin up and monitor stays blank.. if i hold the power button to shut it down itthen resumes from hibernate even though i did not set it to hibernate. i was wondering if there was a way to make this work?

on a side note for you lilchronic. i pulled a small 40mm chipset cooler fan off an old dell i had layind around and screwed it onto the extreme4 vrm heatsink just by screwing the screw into one of the slits and the whole heat issue is gone. the highest temp now is 90 degrees fahrenheit.. used to be 177 fahrenheit. i recommend this if you want to clock high for a long time.


----------



## Uraku

Hey guys, I'm running a 3570K on a ASRock Z77 Extreme4, I've been playing with the overclocking facility ASRock XTU and just OCing to x39 and down again when I don't need it, though this seems to have messed up the Turbo Boost feature on my CPU, it used to go down to x16 when Idle which I quite liked but now it doesnt, I've tried disabling re-enabling it in BIOS but I can only change the setting on Speed-step, the option to change Turbo Boost doesn't seem accessible which is a bit odd, can I anyone help me out? I've been having hanging issues on some games and I am worried for my CPU


----------



## spidey81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Uraku*
> 
> Hey guys, I'm running a 3570K on a ASRock Z77 Extreme4, I've been playing with the overclocking facility ASRock XTU and just OCing to x39 and down again when I don't need it, though this seems to have messed up the Turbo Boost feature on my CPU, it used to go down to x16 when Idle which I quite liked but now it doesnt, I've tried disabling re-enabling it in BIOS but I can only change the setting on Speed-step, the option to change Turbo Boost doesn't seem accessible which is a bit odd, can I anyone help me out? I've been having hanging issues on some games and I am worried for my CPU


I've been experiencing something similar with my Z77 extreme4 and 2700k. I recently updated to bios 2.7 and now I get three different clock speed readings from CPU-Z (4.8 constant), RealTemp (2.8-4.8), and Open Hardware Monitor (idle 1.6 and on up to 4.8). OHM and CPU-Z are both giving similar core voltages at idle and load. I'm not sure what's going on. I'm considering going back to 2.5 to see if that fixes the issue. Anyone have any thoughts or similar experiences?

Edit: Here's a screenshot to give you a better visualization.


----------



## cmac68

I also am having the issue with my offset voltage dropping like it should and the multiplier staying at 45 with Extreme 4, I5 3570k and 2.70 bios.


----------



## Airrick10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cmac68*
> 
> I also am having the issue with my offset voltage dropping like it should and the multiplier staying at 45 with Extreme 4, I5 3570k and 2.70 bios.


What are your settings in the bios? Is that cpu-z screenshot while under 100% load?


----------



## lilchronic

C1E state is enabled all else disabled

@load

i have 3 different vcore readings they fluctuate during load


----------



## Faraz

Add me, please.


----------



## X79Extreme7UK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faraz*
> 
> Add me, please.


Nice Board







I am thinking of getting the same


----------



## rocstar96

Any Pro4-M thoughts and opinions?


----------



## PowerK

Today, I've updated BIOS to the latest 1.5
ASRock > Fatal1ty Z77 Professional

There's one thing strange about voltage. It's VCCSA voltage.

In previous versions (official as well as beta), the default value of VCCSA voltage always was 0.925V (when set to AUTO)
However, with the new 1.5 BIOS, default VCCSA voltage is 1.200V (when set to AUTO)

Is that normal ?? Seems too high... and wonder it's a BIOS glitch..


----------



## lcuzma

Hello
I just bought an Z77 - Pro 4 and an SSD Samsung 830 128 Gb. I can not install win 7 on it. Looks like is an incompatibility with motherboard. If I look in bios SSD is not show if I use AHCI, if I switch to IDE than the SSD is show in bios but still can not install.
I put SSD in one laptop and I could install windows on it.
Anyone any thoughts please


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *salata*
> 
> Matt,
> I have sent questions to the Asrock support. Hopefully they will come with some answers/solutions. The most frustrating thing is I had checked the online manual before I bought the board. The CPU Core Voltage option was there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I hope I will not have to escalate the issue. Let's keep ours fingers crossed.
> BTW second Asrock motherboard and second fail.


of all the usernames in the world, you chose salad? Solid choice.

Dziedobry z kanady


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PowerK*
> 
> Today, I've updated BIOS to the latest 1.5
> ASRock > Fatal1ty Z77 Professional
> There's one thing strange about voltage. It's VCCSA voltage.
> In previous versions (official as well as beta), the default value of VCCSA voltage always was 0.925V (when set to AUTO)
> However, with the new 1.5 BIOS, default VCCSA voltage is 1.200V (when set to AUTO)
> Is that normal ?? Seems too high... and wonder it's a BIOS glitch..


I'm downloading it right now, I'll let you know if mine does the same thing.


----------



## cobra20

Hi guys! I have an AsRock Z77E-ITX. I would like to change my ram.

Now I have DDR3 1600Mhz PC12800 8GB Corsair Vengeance Low Profile 1.5V CL9 (2x4GB) that goes realy well with no issues, but I like to try 2133Mhz or faster ram. Have you all some suggestions to make?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PowerK*
> 
> Today, I've updated BIOS to the latest 1.5
> ASRock > Fatal1ty Z77 Professional
> There's one thing strange about voltage. It's VCCSA voltage.
> In previous versions (official as well as beta), the default value of VCCSA voltage always was 0.925V (when set to AUTO)
> However, with the new 1.5 BIOS, default VCCSA voltage is 1.200V (when set to AUTO)
> Is that normal ?? Seems too high... and wonder it's a BIOS glitch..


so when I updated mine today it started mine off at 1.200 as well. I switched it back to .925 that I had before hand.


----------



## Na1l

Hi there,

I read some pages of your topic and didn't find much about *Z77 Pro3* which isn't even listed as a Z77 board. For sure there are some people who decide to buy something cheaper. I'm one of them







. I decided to share with you my experience with this budget board. Find my spec below:

*i5-3570K/i5-2500K, Crucial Ballistix Sport 2x4GB (2000 MHz [email protected]), 520HXEU, 6870*, ThermalRight MUX-120.

If you don't plan to have a Cross Fire or SLI (but its possible on mentioned board) and wouldn't like to reach 4.6+ GHz in OC this board is absolutly up to your needs. After month of using this board I found two issues. First problem is with VRM, there is 4+2 phases and for sure it's not enough for 2500K. Radiator of VRM is extreamly hot and CPU start throttle to 3300 MHz after about 10 minutes in Prime95 at 4500 MHz with +0.035v offset. If you do not fold or seti 24/7 you could live with that, i didn't notice throttling during normal usage like gaming or benchmarking. Probably my graphic card isn't so powerful to use full potential of 2500K.

I thought that if TDP of 2500K is 95 W and 3570K has 77 W maybe if I exchange CPU I will stop facing throttling under load. I sold the 2500K, bought 3570K and .... bought some time until 3570K start to throttle







about 20 minutes of heavy load (Prime95). So, for sure VRM on Pro3 and brothers like Pro4 or Pro4-m isn't sufficient for real OC. Moreover, if you need only computer to play games and mulimedia as me, you will not exepriance that issue. For sure it's a matter of that how you ventilate your case, my is very silent, few 12 cm fans on 7-9v, maybe this a reason.

I overclocked my i5-3570K to 4500 MHz at 1.196 (reading from CPU-Z) offset +0.045 v, PLL overvoltage disabled and PLL voltage lowered to 1.7... v. It's stable as rock, except throttling which start to appear when VRM is overheating.

That's a pity that TweakTown didn't notice VRM problem while they were creating an review of Pro3. I based my choice on their opinion.

Second thing is issue which i didn't solve yet and didn't find any answer on the forum. My usb 2.0 are behave, time to time, like a "new equipment" detected. It looks like I'm using mouse and suddenly cursor stops, mouse's red lens shuts down, 3 second and appear. After that mouse is fully functional. The same with keyboard. Maybe motherboard is broken some way, I didn;t find out yet. If you exepriance something like that and solve it, please share your knowlage becase its very annoying







.

Except this two things it's very good motherboard with well made UEFI.

Last thing, if you plan to buy 3570K do not spend too much money for fancy cooler, its pointless. This is impossible to cool down. Heat is inside the cpu and is not planning to go outside







. My cooler is not even warm during Prime95 but temperature is about 80C on readings.

Sorry for such a long letter, I hope this informations will help somebody to choose motherboard or explain why CPU is thorttling.


----------



## chino1974

Thats odd i had a z77 pro3 with first a 2500k at 4.8 24/7 and it ran at low 30's stable then i swapped the cpus for a 2700k and also took it to 4.8 24/7 and even folded on it. The temps when folding at 4.8 24/7 went to 60 max. I thought it was a decent mobo for the price. only reason i swapped it was because i got a Asus MIVE-Z


----------



## chino1974

I forgot to add that i also ran 2-6870's in crossfire then upgraded to a 7970 and it ran find with the z77 pro3. Gave me 11k on 3dmark11


----------



## Na1l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chino1974*
> 
> Thats odd i had a z77 pro3 with first a 2500k at 4.8 24/7 and it ran at low 30's stable then i swapped the cpus for a 2700k and also took it to 4.8 24/7 and even folded on it. The temps when folding at 4.8 24/7 went to 60 max. I thought it was a decent mobo for the price. only reason i swapped it was because i got a Asus MIVE-Z


Maybe its a matter of ventilation, maybe they change something in construction and used cheaper VRM's on newer revision.
Just like I said, SLI and CrossFire is possible, with cheaper cards for which PCI-E x8 will be sufficient.

I still struggle with USB issue, time to time my mouse is shutting down and after 3 second is detected by windows as a new equipment.


----------



## Na1l

Maybe there is an option to cool down VRM section by lowering some voltage?


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Na1l*
> 
> Maybe there is an option to cool down VRM section by lowering some voltage?


Here is a sheet on VRM's. It could be the VRM on that board isn't the greatest and can't handle higher overclocks.

http://sinhardware.com/images/vrm.jpg


----------



## HellionGR

Guys just updated to 2.70 bios, had 2.30 before, and i saw that slight full load (eg Prime , Linx) vcore fluctuation.
Other than that,everything seems pretty stable as it was - 4600 1.275 Vcore 3770k i7.

I just wanted to ask here if its worth upgrading Extreme 4 to a better asrock board lets say Overclock Formula.
Will i have better overclock headroom or performance per mhz?I know for sure 1 thing, that OC formula supports
3GHZ memory and it has a better pwm.The fact is i want some solid proof from someone that already made the step upwards.

Thank you


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HellionGR*
> 
> Guys just updated to 2.70 bios, had 2.30 before, and i saw that slight full load (eg Prime , Linx) vcore fluctuation.
> Other than that,everything seems pretty stable as it was - 4600 1.275 Vcore 3770k i7.
> I just wanted to ask here if its worth upgrading Extreme 4 to a better asrock board lets say Overclock Formula.
> Will i have better overclock headroom or performance per mhz?I know for sure 1 thing, that OC formula supports
> 3GHZ memory and it has a better pwm.The fact is i want some solid proof from someone that already made the step upwards.
> Thank you


check here...
http://www.overclock.net/t/1306881/official-asrock-z77-oc-formula-overclocking-troubleshooting-discussion


----------



## spidey81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Uraku*
> 
> Hey guys, I'm running a 3570K on a ASRock Z77 Extreme4, I've been playing with the overclocking facility ASRock XTU and just OCing to x39 and down again when I don't need it, though this seems to have messed up the Turbo Boost feature on my CPU, it used to go down to x16 when Idle which I quite liked but now it doesnt, I've tried disabling re-enabling it in BIOS but I can only change the setting on Speed-step, the option to change Turbo Boost doesn't seem accessible which is a bit odd, can I anyone help me out? I've been having hanging issues on some games and I am worried for my CPU


I think I may have figured out what is causing this particular issue. At least it seems to have remedied it in my case. It seems to be a setting in the power scheme of Win7. Go to Control Panel > System and Security > Power Options. From there click on "Change Plan Settings" for whatever your profile is. In my case it was the High Performance profile. Next click on "change advanced power settings". You'll see a popup window with various power settings. In that window scroll down to and open "Processor power management" and then "Minimum processor state". Change the value here to 0% and CPU-Z should start reporting the correct Core Speed again. It seems to fluctuate more than I remember it used to, but like I said, it seems to have fixed the said issue. Hope this helps!


----------



## SlackerITGuy

Quick question fellas, what's the general consensus with the AsRock Z77 Extreme4 Board? I'm looking at purchasing one as soon as January rolls around (I'm currently running an ASUS P8P67 B2 rev, this one still suffers from the Sata 3Gbps port(s) bug/issues, not to mention that I'm unable to flash to the latest UEFI since they only support B3 or newer), are there any known issues with the board? People regretting buying it? I doubt this is the case since most reviews I've seen really recommend it.

I'm all ears... Thanks.


----------



## spidey81

I've had nothing but luck with my Z77 Extreme4 board. I've had my 2700k over 5Ghz using it and running it stable 24/7 at 4.8Ghz. The board definitely won't be a limiting factor with your build!


----------



## Struzzin

I have a 2600k with the Z77 Exrtreme4 and I love it. I am doing some builds for friends and I am going to use only the Extreme4. Zero issues and have done about 5 builds with the board, Hopefully that helps !


----------



## SlackerITGuy

Thanks for the replies fellas, keep 'em coming.

+rep

EDIT: I also like the fact that the board comes with a non Realtek NIC, Broadcom IIRC. Which is pretty sweet since newer Realtek NIC drivers have been giving people mild DPC latency spikes, the only one without this issue is an old driver build from March IIRC (7.053).


----------



## Airrick10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spidey81*
> 
> I think I may have figured out what is causing this particular issue. At least it seems to have remedied it in my case. It seems to be a setting in the power scheme of Win7. Go to Control Panel > System and Security > Power Options. From there click on "Change Plan Settings" for whatever your profile is. In my case it was the High Performance profile. Next click on "change advanced power settings". You'll see a popup window with various power settings. In that window scroll down to and open "Processor power management" and then "Minimum processor state". Change the value here to 0% and CPU-Z should start reporting the correct Core Speed again. It seems to fluctuate more than I remember it used to, but like I said, it seems to have fixed the said issue. Hope this helps!


Thanks to you and enabling 0 on my High Performance profile helped my cpu throttle down to *1600Mhz* under low cpu use. I had been wondering why my cpu wasn't throttling down like before and this did the trick! Thanks!

+ Rep


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Airrick10*
> 
> enabling 0 on my High Performance profile helped my cpu throttle down to *1600Ghz* under low cpu use


Hot damn


----------



## Airrick10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> Hot damn


lol it's been corrected...Thanks!


----------



## dmanstasiu

I'm excited for my Z77e-itx to come in, it's the last thing I need for my build. Amazon seller sucks


----------



## PuffinMyLye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm excited for my Z77e-itx to come in, it's the last thing I need for my build. Amazon seller sucks


Amazon Prime FTW! I just picked up that board for my emulator build, love it







.


----------



## dmanstasiu

Amazon Prime? Nope. Seller with terrible shipping habits.

Paid for order on December 2nd, still no tracking. According to him it was sent out December 11th ...


----------



## eXXon

@ aar0nsky, I'm not in the members list? how come?


----------



## PuffinMyLye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> Amazon Prime? Nope. Seller with terrible shipping habits.
> Paid for order on December 2nd, still no tracking. According to him it was sent out December 11th ...


This is why I only order items of Amazon that are Prime eligible. Lucky for me I have 3 MicroCenters near me so I have those as options in case Amazon is more expensive.


----------



## aar0nsky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SlackerITGuy*
> 
> Thanks for the replies fellas, keep 'em coming.
> +rep
> EDIT: I also like the fact that the board comes with a non Realtek NIC, Broadcom IIRC. Which is pretty sweet since newer Realtek NIC drivers have been giving people mild DPC latency spikes, the only one without this issue is an old driver build from March IIRC (7.053).


For the price this board cannot be beat. I have no complaints and it seems to be the most popular asrock z77 board. It is also the most updated bios of any motherboard I have ever owned.


----------



## aar0nsky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eXXon*
> 
> @ aar0nsky, I'm not in the members list? how come?


I gave up on the members list 2250 posts ago. Sorry.


----------



## SlackerITGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aar0nsky*
> 
> For the price this board cannot be beat. I have no complaints and it seems to be the most popular asrock z77 board. It is also the most updated bios of any motherboard I have ever owned.


Thanks for the feedback mate.

I'll get one once January rolls then.


----------



## TheRAMPAGE572

hey,

Im new to the forum and the OC scene but i managed to get a stable booting OC of 4.7 mostly auto tho...

The only things I have changed were clearly the multiplier = 47, Spread Spectrum = disabled, Power Saving Mode = Disabled, CPU voltage = Offset mode, Offset Voltage = +0.125V.

My PC boots fine but some times will give me a random BSOD so im just looking to get this OC stabilized and with minimal damage to any of my components as possible.

Any help will be great


----------



## Airrick10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheRAMPAGE572*
> 
> hey,
> Im new to the forum and the OC scene but i managed to get a stable booting OC of 4.7 mostly auto tho...
> The only things I have changed were clearly the multiplier = 47, Spread Spectrum = disabled, Power Saving Mode = Disabled, CPU voltage = Offset mode, Offset Voltage = +0.125V.
> My PC boots fine but some times will give me a random BSOD so im just looking to get this OC stabilized and with minimal damage to any of my components as possible.
> Any help will be great


I think an Offset VOltage of +0.125V is kinda high....what are your cpu temps? I mean...i'm using an offset voltage of +0.005V @ 4.6Ghz. Maybe someone with more OC'ing experience can chime in.


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Airrick10*
> 
> I think an Offset VOltage of +0.125V is kinda high....what are your cpu temps? I mean...i'm using an offset voltage of +0.005V @ 4.6Ghz. Maybe someone with more OC'ing experience can chime in.


my offset is .200 volts lol. but I'm running 5.0ghz 24/7. but the actually voltage is 1.445 volts tested by Fluke DMM.


----------



## yoyoone

I bought my z77 extreme4 a while back and it was working just fine with my gtx 560 ti, now i got a 7950 and there is no signal on my display if the card is in the top pcie slot, however if i move it down to the second it works fine. Ive tried BIOS update, downgrade, CMOS reset, card reseat nothing. Any ideas?


----------



## spidey81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheRAMPAGE572*
> 
> hey,
> Im new to the forum and the OC scene but i managed to get a stable booting OC of 4.7 mostly auto tho...
> The only things I have changed were clearly the multiplier = 47, Spread Spectrum = disabled, Power Saving Mode = Disabled, CPU voltage = Offset mode, Offset Voltage = +0.125V.
> My PC boots fine but some times will give me a random BSOD so im just looking to get this OC stabilized and with minimal damage to any of my components as possible.
> Any help will be great


You May want to check out this thread. I'm assuming you have an ASrock Z77 board since you're here. There's a great overclocking tutorial as well as superb advice from the community there!

Personally I think that's a bit high of an offset for what you're wanting to do. More than likely you'll want to lower your offset to around .005 and your turbo boost voltage to .004 and then put your multi at 33. Keep upping the multiplier until your system is no longer stable in Prime-95. Then raise your turbo voltage until you're stable in prime again. Continue with those steps until you're at your desired speed or you reach too high of temps. There's a lot more detail in the walkthrough that I posted a link for. It helped me out tremendously!


----------



## TheRAMPAGE572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Airrick10*
> 
> I think an Offset VOltage of +0.125V is kinda high....what are your cpu temps? I mean...i'm using an offset voltage of +0.005V @ 4.6Ghz. Maybe someone with more OC'ing experience can chime in.


Yeah i thought it was also, im using an offset +0.005 with a load voltage of 1.346.. is this still to high for a CPU OC of 4.5Ghz


----------



## TheRAMPAGE572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spidey81*
> 
> You May want to check out this thread. I'm assuming you have an ASrock Z77 board since you're here. There's a great overclocking tutorial as well as superb advice from the community there!
> Personally I think that's a bit high of an offset for what you're wanting to do. More than likely you'll want to lower your offset to around .005 and your turbo boost voltage to .004 and then put your multi at 33. Keep upping the multiplier until your system is no longer stable in Prime-95. Then raise your turbo voltage until you're stable in prime again. Continue with those steps until you're at your desired speed or you reach too high of temps. There's a lot more detail in the walkthrough that I posted a link for. It helped me out tremendously!


Ok thank you yeah i have an Asrock Z77 Extreme 6







i got it 2 days ago im im trying to learn the basics of overclocking both cpu and memory


----------



## Airrick10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheRAMPAGE572*
> 
> Yeah i thought it was also, im using an offset +0.005 with a load voltage of 1.346.. is this still to high for a CPU OC of 4.5Ghz


Yeah that voltage is high for a 4.5Ghz OC...My voltage is around 1.27-1.28V on a 4.6Ghz OC. I even think my voltage is kinda high for my OC. I'm still kinda new to OC an Intel cpu...so take what I say with a grain of salt lol


----------



## eXXon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Airrick10*
> 
> Yeah that voltage is high for a 4.5Ghz OC...My voltage is around 1.27-1.28V on a 4.6Ghz OC. I even think my voltage is kinda high for my OC. I'm still kinda new to OC an Intel cpu...so take what I say with a grain of salt lol


Depends on the chip itself, mine can't do 4.5GHz (stable) until I reach 1.3v.....

This is a great guide btw :
http://www.overclock.net/t/1247413/ivy-bridge-overclocking-guide-with-ln2-guide-at-the-end


----------



## malikq86

Hey guys..its been a longtime.

*Quick Question:* I'm still running BIOS 1.4...any _real_ reason to upgrade to the latest BIOS? (major difference? better OC stability? etc.)

*Current CPU OC Settings*

Multiplier: x44
LLC Line: Level 4
Offest: -0.005
Load Voltage: 1.168v
Max Temp on Prime95 (Passed: 12 hours, 90% RAM usage): ~80C
Max Temp on Intel Burn (Passed: 50 runs, max RAM usage): ~85C


----------



## rocstar96

Why is the instant boot utility (1.29) only listed on Windows 7? Will it work with Windows 8 too?


----------



## aar0nsky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Airrick10*
> 
> I think an Offset VOltage of +0.125V is kinda high....what are your cpu temps? I mean...i'm using an offset voltage of +0.005V @ 4.6Ghz. Maybe someone with more OC'ing experience can chime in.


.125V is somewhat High for that overclock but these chips are random. I have not seen much consistency in batches or any other identifier.


----------



## aar0nsky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malikq86*
> 
> Hey guys..its been a longtime.
> *Quick Question:* I'm still running BIOS 1.4...any _real_ reason to upgrade to the latest BIOS? (major difference? better OC stability? etc.)
> *Current CPU OC Settings*
> Multiplier: x44
> LLC Line: Level 4
> Offest: -0.005
> Load Voltage: 1.168v
> Max Temp on Prime95 (Passed: 12 hours, 90% RAM usage): ~80C
> Max Temp on Intel Burn (Passed: 50 runs, max RAM usage): ~85C


Malik whats up!


----------



## malikq86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aar0nsky*
> 
> Malik whats up!


Hey Aaron! Longtime!

Tell Euphy and Sonia I say Hi!


----------



## Aesthetics

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rocstar96*
> 
> Why is the instant boot utility (1.29) only listed on Windows 7? Will it work with Windows 8 too?


I wouldn't use it, prevent you from shutting down your computer unless you turn it off.


----------



## Aesthetics

Z77 Extreme4
4.8Ghz @ 1.440v-1.450v, nothing too special. But I managed to get 5.2Ghz @ 1.520v.

This motherboard is by far the best motherboard I've used in a while.


----------



## aar0nsky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malikq86*
> 
> Hey Aaron! Longtime!
> Tell Euphy and Sonia I say Hi!


Will do buddy. Get on steam some time.


----------



## aar0nsky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aesthetics*
> 
> 
> Z77 Extreme4
> 4.8Ghz @ 1.440v-1.450v, nothing too special. But I managed to get 5.2Ghz @ 1.520v.
> This motherboard is by far the best motherboard I've used in a while.


Very nice! Yeah this board is awesome for the price. I am just curious if I should RMA since I stil have the freezing BIOS issues and I have not seen anyone else reporting them.


----------



## sonixmon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aar0nsky*
> 
> Yes the timing lol
> Another member with the same setup as you and I were collaborating about making a club just before your post.
> There are alot of us with a 3570k and extreme4.
> I managed to get to [email protected] 1.28. Pretty much every setting on auto except the following:
> CPU Ratio(multi) : 46
> Additional turbo voltage: .004V
> LLC : Level 1
> Vcore : 1.28
> The numbers I used as a guide getting to 4.6 are in the original post, the ivy bridge overclocking guide.


Thanks for posting this information, I was able to make the few minor adjustments you mentioned and seem to have a perfectly stable 4.6 on air! Hitting about 55c max in game and 38c idle which isnt bad. I did try to lower the voltage to 1.25 and it was not stable. Also running 2 x 8GB Gskill RipJaws 2133mhz. I may try to tweak it a bit more in the future but for now I am very happy!

Does anyone know if adding 2 more 8GB modules will make it harder for me to keep this OC? I know in the past when dealing with a NB it made a huge different. Since the memory controller is on the CPU now I am hoping this will be easier not that I really need anymore ram right now.

After coming off a Q9650 @ 4GHZ on air with 8GB 1800mhz ram, which was a PITA to get stable (dealing with NB instability at 8GB). I spent hours tweaking it to get 4ghz and usually ran a 3.6ghz profile just due to NB temps! I dont have as much time as I used to so I wanted to get the easy OC to atleast 4ghz so this is perfect! Havent run P95 yet, but the way it is running I might not have to!

Right now I left speedstep etc. on and this keeps the temp lower in most games (45-50c) as my CPU usage is running about 25-50% and might GTX285 is the bottleneck now running at 98%. It is okay most games are over 100FPS, but we will see how BO2 is after Christmas. ;-)

Edit: idle temp typo


----------



## rocstar96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aesthetics*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *rocstar96*
> 
> Why is the instant boot utility (1.29) only listed on Windows 7? Will it work with Windows 8 too?
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't use it, prevent you from shutting down your computer unless you turn it off.
Click to expand...

What do you mean by this?


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rocstar96*
> 
> What do you mean by this?


The BIOS' instant boot has some quirky features


----------



## lilchronic

if u have a ssd there is no need for instant boot


----------



## eXXon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aar0nsky*
> 
> Very nice! Yeah this board is awesome for the price. I am just curious if I should RMA since I stil have the freezing BIOS issues and I have not seen anyone else reporting them.


I'm sure you did it, but have you tried other Bios? what version do you have installed?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> if u have a ssd there is no need for instant boot


^ That, plus the Extreme4 is the fastest booting mobo I've ever owned period without the instant boot thing.


----------



## rocstar96

I was supposed to get an Extreme4-M, but its not sold locally, so I only got a Pro4-M, is that alright?


----------



## eXXon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rocstar96*
> 
> I was supposed to get an Extreme4-M, but its not sold locally, so I only got a Pro4-M, is that alright?


There is a difference according to this (Extreme4 & Pro4):
http://sinhardware.com/images/vrm.jpg


----------



## rocstar96

There's no M variants listed there.

EDIT: I read Pro4-M and Extreme4-M both have 4+2, though the Extreme version has better heatsinks.


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rocstar96*
> 
> There's no M variants listed there.
> 
> EDIT: I read Pro4-M and Extreme4-M both have 4+2, though the Extreme version has better heatsinks.


but the extreme4 worse mosfets


----------



## chronicfx

If you read sins sheet he doesn't recommend over clocking at all on the pro. I think the pwm is inferior to what is on the extreme and it makes a difference more than the dpak.


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chronicfx*
> 
> If you read sins sheet he doesn't recommend over clocking at all on the pro. I think the pwm is inferior to what is on the extreme and it makes a difference more than the dpak.


He says not to overclock on all dpak boards.


----------



## chronicfx

The pwm has a low switching frequency on the extreme4 and it helps a lot. Active cooling will also help. I am not saying it is on par with an extreme6 or up. I am just saying I think the extreme beats the pro if you plan to overclocked. I do 5ghz daily on my extreme4.


----------



## Gravik

Would you guys recommend this motherboard or a Gigabyte one?

http://www.amazon.com/LGA1155-CrossFireX-Motherboard-Z77-EXTREME4/dp/B007KTY4A6/ref=pd_bxgy_pc_text_y


----------



## AbdullahG

As far as I know, Gigabyte boards tend to have better heatsinks and VRMs. So if the price difference isn't significant, go with the Gigabyte.


----------



## Gravik

So this would probably be a better choice?
http://pcpartpicker.com/part/gigabyte-motherboard-gaz77xd3h


----------



## rocstar96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kgtuning*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *rocstar96*
> 
> There's no M variants listed there.
> 
> EDIT: I read Pro4-M and Extreme4-M both have 4+2, though the Extreme version has better heatsinks.
> 
> 
> 
> but the extreme4 worse mosfets
Click to expand...

Ah, I see, Whats the difference between D-PAK and LF-PAK?


----------



## chronicfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rocstar96*
> 
> Ah, I see, Whats the difference between D-PAK and LF-PAK?


LF PAk better. but the PWM is different qwuality and no doubler on the pro. Which makes the extreme a bit better


----------



## dmanstasiu

Hey guys
I was wondering if anyone had any guides pertaining to specific features in the BIOS ?

There's certain "gimmicky" things like the Turbo 30 and such that I would like to know more about ... what exactly it does, etc

And furthermore, have any of you had trouble correctly applying LLC levels different from Level 1? I apply 4, F10 save and quit, and after a restart, it's back to level 1... Vcore is set at 1.395 in the BIOS but it ramps up to 1.44v under load and it's quite annoying


----------



## besthijacker

helly friends, I need some assistance from you all since I can't figure this out. My motherboard is Z77 Extreme4 using bios 2.70

I got my ssd and installed win8 on it..but for some reason window keeps using Intel HD Graphics instead of my MSI 660TI.
In bios, I have selected "PCI EXP", I have also tried disabling intel hd graphics in device manager no luck, uninstalling drivers did not help either ;\

any ideas?


----------



## Airrick10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *besthijacker*
> 
> helly friends, I need some assistance from you all since I can't figure this out. My motherboard is Z77 Extreme4 using bios 2.70
> I got my ssd and installed win8 on it..but for some reason window keeps using Intel HD Graphics instead of my MSI 660TI.
> In bios, I have selected "PCI EXP", I have also tried disabling intel hd graphics in device manager no luck, uninstalling drivers did not help either ;\
> any ideas?


I have the same board with same bios and same graphics card. I wonder what's causing this...Did you lock the graphics card in place with the plastice thing at the end of the pci express slot? If you updated the bios, did you clear the cmos. Is the pci exp in bios set to link speed 3? Are the 6 pin power cables connected to the card lol


----------



## besthijacker

yup, I clearned cmos after updating bios it's selected PCI-E and then its Auto/Auto. instead of Gen1/Gen2/Gen3 but I don't think that was the issue, auto should do just fine.,,,I mean right now it is set to auto and it works

Btw I decided to reinstall Win7 and the issue seems to be gone.

I think it might have been caused by win 8 automatic updating of drivers, everytime I would delete them, after reboot they would automatically come back, I tried to use driver fusion to remove both nvdia and intel graphics drivers but after entering password my screen would just go blank

but so far it works, thanks for help


----------



## Airrick10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *besthijacker*
> 
> yup, I clearned cmos after updating bios it's selected PCI-E and then its Auto/Auto. instead of Gen1/Gen2/Gen3 but I don't think that was the issue, auto should do just fine.,,,I mean right now it is set to auto and it works
> Btw I decided to reinstall Win7 and the issue seems to be gone.
> I think it might have been caused by win 8 automatic updating of drivers, everytime I would delete them, after reboot they would automatically come back, I tried to use driver fusion to remove both nvdia and intel graphics drivers but after entering password my screen would just go blank
> but so far it works, thanks for help


No problem...glad you sorted it out!


----------



## Blooddrunk

Hi I got a quick question. Currently looking to get an ASRock mobo. Whats the difference between the Extreme6 and Extreme4? They seem very similar aside from the price.


----------



## eXXon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blooddrunk*
> 
> Hi I got a quick question. Currently looking to get an ASRock mobo. Whats the difference between the Extreme6 and Extreme4? They seem very similar aside from the price.


Extreme6 can do extreme oc'ing due to better MOSFETs and has better heatsinks. But if you're gonna oc to 5GHz or below, the 4 is a better deal.
And for the price of the 6, the UD3H might be the way to go.


----------



## Blooddrunk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eXXon*
> 
> Extreme6 can do extreme oc'ing due to better MOSFETs and has better heatsinks. But if you're gonna oc to 5GHz or below, the 4 is a better deal.
> And for the price of the 6, the UD3H might be the way to go.


Hmm. All the USB ports being 3.0 is kinda a turn off unless they'll work with my 2.0 devices until I get drivers for the 3.0.


----------



## kpo6969

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blooddrunk*
> 
> Hi I got a quick question. Currently looking to get an ASRock mobo. Whats the difference between the Extreme6 and Extreme4? They seem very similar aside from the price.


Very good review of both here courtesy of sin0822 from another forum:

http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?284124-ASRock-Z77-Extreme4-amp-Z77-Extreme6-Review


----------



## Faraz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blooddrunk*
> 
> Hmm. All the USB ports being 3.0 is kinda a turn off unless they'll work with my 2.0 devices until I get drivers for the 3.0.


All the ports aren't USB 3.0. And they'll work with 2.0 only devices anyway.


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faraz*
> 
> All the ports aren't USB 3.0. And they'll work with 2.0 only devices anyway.


What? My USB3 ports worked fine with USB2 devices before I got drivers...


----------



## Faraz

I don't know if you're disagreeing with me or not.


----------



## Uraku

Hey folks, I just got an SSD and my boot times after the BIOS screen are pretty much instantaneous, but it does sit around on the BIOS splash screen for an awful long time. Is there anyway to shorten that screen to speed up my boot time?


----------



## 0CALEFACTION0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Uraku*
> 
> Hey folks, I just got an SSD and my boot times after the BIOS screen are pretty much instantaneous, but it does sit around on the BIOS splash screen for an awful long time. Is there anyway to shorten that screen to speed up my boot time?


If you update to the 2.70 bios, (and are running Win 8) Windows will boot right from the ASRock logo. Just updated today with my Sammy 840 Pro. I cannot believe the difference even between solid state drives. (I previously ran an M4)

As you are running Windows 7, there is an option in the newer BIOS under the boot menu to set fast or superfast boot and reduce the post time.


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faraz*
> 
> I don't know if you're disagreeing with me or not.


Just re-read your post. Made a lot more sense after some sleep









I agree


----------



## PatrickCrowely

Picked up a Z77 Extreme 4


----------



## Emu105

Hey guys im going to pick up a 3770k but not sure which asrock to choose any quality issuies with them? and how well do they oc ? thanks my first build cant wait !


----------



## aar0nsky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chronicfx*
> 
> The pwm has a low switching frequency on the extreme4 and it helps a lot. Active cooling will also help. I am not saying it is on par with an extreme6 or up. I am just saying I think the extreme beats the pro if you plan to overclocked. I do 5ghz daily on my extreme4.


Can you list your bios settings?


----------



## aar0nsky

Delete Post!


----------



## NCSUZoSo

I recently installed a Samsung 840 Pro 128GB to replace my old OCZ Agility 3 64GB drive and I have the weirdest issue that happens sometimes. Basically after hitting Shutdown the computer will shutdown and go through the process (very quickly) and get to a black screen where the OS is shutdown. However it takes another 5-10 seconds or sometimes more for my actual hardware to power off. Is there a setting in the BIOS on my Z77 Extreme 3 that could be causing this or fix this?

Also is there a known cold boot issue with my motherboard or any in the series (Extreme3/4/6/etc) where you start up and all of your programs never load and you can't click on anything, even to shutdown? This hasn't happened yet since installing my 840 Pro, but it was happening about 30% of the time I would start up my computer after it had been turned off for a while.

Thanks for any help.


----------



## Sujeto 1

Hello guys, i am trying to know how RELIABLE is the ASROCK Z77 EXTREME6 motherboard and how good is their customer RMA service. is one on my checklist for a new incoming gaming rig im building. Any techincal issue that forced you to RMA it? Thank you very much.

things i already have>

Case: Storm Enforcer Cooler master
SSD: 512 GB Crucial M4
1 tb Caviar Black
Antec High Current Pro HCP-850W


----------



## Airrick10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NCSUZoSo*
> 
> I recently installed a Samsung 840 Pro 128GB to replace my old OCZ Agility 3 64GB drive and I have the weirdest issue that happens sometimes. Basically after hitting Shutdown the computer will shutdown and go through the process (very quickly) and get to a black screen where the OS is shutdown. However it takes another 5-10 seconds or sometimes more for my actual hardware to power off. Is there a setting in the BIOS on my Z77 Extreme 3 that could be causing this or fix this?
> Also is there a known cold boot issue with my motherboard or any in the series (Extreme3/4/6/etc) where you start up and all of your programs never load and you can't click on anything, even to shutdown? This hasn't happened yet since installing my 840 Pro, but it was happening about 30% of the time I would start up my computer after it had been turned off for a while.
> Thanks for any help.


Did you install Instant boot? If so, just uninstall it. As far as the cold boot issue, not sure what would be causing that.


----------



## TheRAMPAGE572

Any of you guys know how to get lower voltages and still keep the system stable, i had a stable OC of 4.5Ghz but i think my bios was playing up because randomly when my screen is off the system would blue screen and only when the screen is off and forgot my old bios settings =_=

before i had a stable load vcore voltage of 1.274-1.292v and i thought that was great, any advice because theres several other voltages that can be changed but im not sure what they do hell idk what the PLL voltage does but i no it lowers the load voltage some but yeah.

Any help would be great.

P.S. im currently running intel burn test, then prime 95 for an hr then 3D mark 11, ill let you know how i go. well if i still have a system after im done aha


----------



## Bigm

Waiting for my Extreme6 to come in tomorrow (grumbles about Newegg taking their time getting my motherboard shipped







) Already know my delidded 3570k can do 5Ghz on my friends Extreme4 so I'm interested to see what I can do on my board,


----------



## MoyuZ

I got this motherboard and is awesome! I have had this mobo since July snd it's been rock solid since first boot on my new gaming build.

I overclocked my i5 3570k @ 4.2(stable) with an offset of -0.90, level 5. Everythig else on auto.

I am going to try overclock it to 4.5

Temps are about 56c using a Hyper 212+


----------



## Emu105

Hey guys i got the Extreme 6 and i feel my HDD is just runing slow i had the UD3H and everything was quick but i sorta messed up a piece so i got a exchange, now with the extreme 6 i feel the computer pretty sluggish whats the deal here...

EDIT: hey guys where are the sata 6 located A1 A2 or sata 3 0/1 ??


----------



## chronicfx

I dunno. Check your manual. I have 2 ssd in raid0 and get over 1gb per sec transfer so I doubt it's the board. You must be in the wrong slots or its not slow at all and u feel it is.


----------



## eXXon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emu105*
> 
> ........
> 
> EDIT: hey guys where are the sata 6 located A1 A2 or sata 3 0/1 ??


Its these:


Are you in AHCI mode?


----------



## fatherof3

Good evening folks,

After being 100% set on getting an extreme 4, ive seen a fair "few" "ram incompatibility issues".
I used to have a p5n 32 esli, that had dreadfull issues with ram and i dont want this issue again.
Can anyone give me pro's/cons to getting this board?

I did get an email from asrock telling me not to worry about the qvl, and as long as the ram was non eec and unbuffered then i shouldnt be concerned.

I thought this was the best place to post so i didnt get the "fanboy" debate with other boards.

Ps i am looking @ 2400Mhz ram, cl10, preferably ripjaws z series to go into this board.

Regards
Paul


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eXXon*
> 
> Extreme6 can do extreme oc'ing due to better MOSFETs and has better heatsinks. But if you're gonna oc to 5GHz or below, the 4 is a better deal.
> And for the price of the 6, the UD3H might be the way to go.


i wish i got the extreme 6 i have the 4 and i think my mobo is holding me back from getting 5 ghz stable wich my chip is capable of


----------



## chronicfx

I don't know.. You have such a great chip and you seem to want to push it as far as it can go, you may owe it to yourself to even step into the higher end motherboards. If you want to stay asrock look into the OC board thats about $240. I can't say for sure if it is your extreme4 that is holding you back from hitting 5.0 stable. I think mine can do it and I have primed mine at 5ghz for about 8 hours before with max temps in the low 100's just after my first de-lidding attempt before I switched TIM to CLP, I just don't want to push so many volts through it just for show and also the supposed misreporting of lower vcore can become a problem when you are pushing that high in voltage. If you want to look elsewhere the Gigabyte UD5H may be good for your needs, thats the other board I was looking at but I decided to stick some fans on my vrms and stay with the extreme4. Even for its flaws underneath the heatsinks you have to love this board for the price.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chronicfx*
> 
> I don't know.. You have such a great chip and you seem to want to push it as far as it can go, you may owe it to yourself to even step into the higher end motherboards. If you want to stay asrock look into the OC board thats about $240. I can't say for sure if it is your extreme4 that is holding you back from hitting 5.0 stable. I think mine can do it and I have primed mine at 5ghz for about 8 hours before with max temps in the low 100's just after my first de-lidding attempt before I switched TIM to CLP, I just don't want to push so many volts through it just for show and also the supposed misreporting of lower vcore can become a problem when you are pushing that high in voltage. If you want to look elsewhere the Gigabyte UD5H may be good for your needs, thats the other board I was looking at but I decided to stick some fans on my vrms and stay with the extreme4. Even for its flaws underneath the heatsinks you have to love this board for the price.


i dont know either lol, but my brother is putting a new rig with the UP7 and 3770k so i want to put my chip in that and see if he can get it stable on that board. i can run 5ghz for 8 hrs of prime95 @ 1.385v but it crashes and i raise it to 1.420v and it crashes even sooner


----------



## PuffinMyLye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> i dont know either lol, but my brother is putting a new rig with the UP7 and 3770k so i want to put my chip in that and see if he can get it stable on that board. i can run 5ghz for 8 hrs of prime95 @ 1.385v but it crashes and i raise it to 1.420v and it crashes even sooner


Have you tweaked any of your settings other settings like CPU PLL voltage?


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PuffinMyLye*
> 
> Have you tweaked any of your settings other settings like CPU PLL voltage?


i tried 1.85 cpu pll
Vtt from 1.141 to 1.2
vccsa 0.925 to 1.107


----------



## eXXon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> i tried 1.85 cpu pll
> Vtt from 1.141 to 1.2
> vccsa 0.925 to 1.107


reduce PLL to 1.6v & increase SA to 1.15v


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eXXon*
> 
> reduce PLL to 1.6v & increase SA to 1.15v


SA ?? to 1.15
i dont think i have SA


----------



## PuffinMyLye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> SA ?? to 1.15
> i dont think i have SA


He meant VCCSA.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PuffinMyLye*
> 
> He meant VCCSA.


oh duh lol


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eXXon*
> 
> reduce PLL to 1.6v & increase SA to 1.15v


i dont have an option for 1.15


----------



## eXXon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> i dont have an option for 1.15


Then leave it at 1.1v since 1.2v is the maximum recommended by Intel on even high-end boards.


----------



## sonixmon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fatherof1*
> 
> Good evening folks,
> After being 100% set on getting an extreme 4, ive seen a fair "few" "ram incompatibility issues".
> I used to have a p5n 32 esli, that had dreadfull issues with ram and i dont want this issue again.
> Can anyone give me pro's/cons to getting this board?
> I did get an email from asrock telling me not to worry about the qvl, and as long as the ram was non eec and unbuffered then i shouldnt be concerned.
> I thought this was the best place to post so i didnt get the "fanboy" debate with other boards.
> Ps i am looking @ 2400Mhz ram, cl10, preferably ripjaws z series to go into this board.
> Regards
> Paul


I purchased the Extreme4 on a whim (black friday deals) and got 2 x 8GB Ripjaw 2133MHZ ram. They work perfectly with this board and I have my i5 3750K OC @ 4.6ghz and loving it!

I would definitely recommend this as a High end economy board, I couldn't afford the Asus I wanted but figured I would take a shot at ASRock and so far have been very happy!


----------



## Emu105

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eXXon*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Emu105*
> 
> ........
> 
> EDIT: hey guys where are the sata 6 located A1 A2 or sata 3 0/1 ??
> 
> 
> 
> Its these:
> 
> 
> Are you in AHCI mode?
Click to expand...

Yeah it is in AHCI mode and i try loading windows it takes for ever everything so sluggish ... so i just try putting it on sata 2 and still real slow ... this is really upsetting me...


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eXXon*
> 
> Then leave it at 1.1v since 1.2v is the maximum recommended by Intel on even high-end boards.


should my cpu vid be the same as my cpu core
aida 64 reads my cpu vid 1.256 if i up the turbo voltage my cpu vid goes up to what ever i put it at
should that be the same as my cpu v core


----------



## lilchronic

ok so my brother just came in here and over clocked my cpu and he put my ram at 1333mhz instead of 2400mhz. he said i was lucky that i got 4.8 ghz stable with my xmp profile with the trident gskill 2400mhz. he had this long story about ppl that by overclocked ram they have to overclock it tweak it and they dont realize ithat..so now im currently running 5ghz to see if its stable then he guna help me out overclocking the ram after we get this stable. he also thinks i might be able to lower the vcore a lil more


----------



## fatherof3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sonixmon*
> 
> I purchased the Extreme4 on a whim (black friday deals) and got 2 x 8GB Ripjaw 2133MHZ ram. They work perfectly with this board and I have my i5 3750K OC @ 4.6ghz and loving it!
> I would definitely recommend this as a High end economy board, I couldn't afford the Asus I wanted but figured I would take a shot at ASRock and so far have been very happy!


Thanks for your input dude.


----------



## NCSUZoSo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> ok so my brother just came in here and over clocked my cpu and he put my ram at 1333mhz instead of 2400mhz. he said i was lucky that i got 4.8 ghz stable with my xmp profile with the trident gskill 2400mhz. he had this long story about ppl that by overclocked ram they have to overclock it tweak it and they dont realize ithat..so now im currently running 5ghz to see if its stable then he guna help me out overclocking the ram after we get this stable. he also thinks i might be able to lower the vcore a lil more


First of all you should be using Intel Burn Test to verify stability on your OC. Prime95 takes over half a day of stressing to not prove what IBT can do in under an hour.

Run IBT for 20+ passes (I do 25) at max stress and see if you're stable: http://majorgeeks.com/IntelBurnTest_d5987.html (be sure to watch your temps, IBT will cause higher temps than Prime95)

Also, although I'm still very new to OCing Ivy/Sandy vs C2D/C2Q OCing, I thought RAM played almost zero role in your OC. I know on S775 and older it played a very large role due to RAM and FSB with how they are connected to the CPU speed. With Ivy/Sandy and any i7/i5, I was told and read that your RAM has nothing to do with your speed when raising your multiplier. This is most obvious when you do some searching on OCing RAM and it is completely independent of CPU OCing. Unless you plan on OCing through your BCLK instead of your multiplier, which would defeat the entire purpose of owning a K series chip (unlocked multi). Also if your RAM is 2400mhz RAM, then it's not "OCd RAM", that is the stock speed of the RAM and your brother either needs to do some reading of his own or look at your RAM info.

Of course faster memory is going to increase memory bandwidth and give you a boost in some applications, but if you are purely talking CPU OCing, then it does not matter when OCing a K series chip through it's multiplier:





(http://www.anandtech.com/show/4503/sandy-bridge-memory-scaling-choosing-the-best-ddr3/7)

Quote:


> Once we move on to the second pass, there's no discernible advantage for faster memory on our overclocked system. The Cinebench test results are every bit as unimpressive with overclocking as at stock: overclocked or not, faster memory makes no real difference (though the faster CPU clock speed definitely helps a lot).


and

Quote:


> First of all the memory is not linked to the clock speed of the CPU in Sandy Bridge. It will overclock as well with DDR3 1333 as with DDR3 2000. That being said I recommend DDR3 1600 cas 8 or 9 for most people as that seems to be the best for most users. I recommend GSkill or Corsair.


(http://www.tomshardware.com/forum/288300-30-best-memory-2600k-overclocking)

In other words turn your RAM to it's default speed/voltage and your OC is not going to become unstable unless your IMC is awful and requires underclocked RAM to run the OC.

(If I'm wrong someone correct me, but this is my understanding)

_


----------



## X79Extreme7UK

Quote:


> First of all you should be using Intel Burn Test to verify stability on your OC. Prime95 takes over half a day of stressing to not prove what IBT can do in under an hour.
> 
> Run IBT for 20+ passes (I do 25) at max stress and see if you're stable: http://majorgeeks.com/IntelBurnTest_d5987.html (be sure to watch your temps, IBT will cause higher temps than Prime95)
> 
> Also, although I'm still very new to OCing Ivy/Sandy vs C2D/C2Q OCing, I thought RAM played almost zero role in your OC. I know on S775 and older it played a very large role due to RAM and FSB with how they are connected to the CPU speed. With Ivy/Sandy and any i7/i5, I was told and read that your RAM has nothing to do with your speed when raising your multiplier. This is most obvious when you do some searching on OCing RAM and it is completely independent of CPU OCing. Unless you plan on OCing through your BCLK instead of your multiplier, which would defeat the entire purpose of owning a K series chip (unlocked multi). Also if your RAM is 2400mhz RAM, then it's not "OCd RAM", that is the stock speed of the RAM and your brother either needs to do some reading of his own or look at your RAM info.
> 
> Of course faster memory is going to increase memory bandwidth and give you a boost in some applications, but if you are purely talking CPU OCing, then it does not matter when OCing a K series chip through it's multiplier:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (http://www.anandtech.com/show/4503/sandy-bridge-memory-scaling-choosing-the-best-ddr3/7)
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Once we move on to the second pass, there's no discernible advantage for faster memory on our overclocked system. The Cinebench test results are every bit as unimpressive with overclocking as at stock: overclocked or not, faster memory makes no real difference (though the faster CPU clock speed definitely helps a lot).
> 
> 
> 
> and
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> First of all the memory is not linked to the clock speed of the CPU in Sandy Bridge. It will overclock as well with DDR3 1333 as with DDR3 2000. That being said I recommend DDR3 1600 cas 8 or 9 for most people as that seems to be the best for most users. I recommend GSkill or Corsair.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> (http://www.tomshardware.com/forum/288300-30-best-memory-2600k-overclocking)
> 
> In other words turn your RAM to it's default speed/voltage and your OC is not going to become unstable unless your IMC is awful and requires underclocked RAM to run the OC.
> 
> (If I'm wrong someone correct me, but this is my understanding)
Click to expand...

Pretty decent and clear summary of RAM and overclocked CPU relationship







Rep for that..


----------



## NCSUZoSo

thanks









My only question is what is the difference between BCLK and FSB, because they sound pretty similar if you compare them directly.


----------



## X79Extreme7UK

Quote:


> My only question is what is the difference between BCLK and FSB, because they sound pretty similar if you compare them directly.


In a very short answer , BCLK is a clock to adjust memory bus and hence CPU speed if necessary and FSB is the actual physical route all the data travels between cpu and northbirdge.


----------



## NCSUZoSo

gotcha, thanks for the clear answer.


----------



## X79Extreme7UK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NCSUZoSo*
> 
> gotcha, thanks for the clear answer.


No worries


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Also if your RAM is 2400mhz RAM, then it's not "OCd RAM", that is the stock speed of the RAM and your brother either needs to do some reading of his own or look at your RAM


intels spec is 1333 anything over is is oced ram i think u need to read up.or talk to intel

Quote:


> In other words turn your RAM to it's default speed/voltage and your OC is not going to become unstable unless your IMC is awful and requires underclocked RAM to run the OC


so if my 2400mhz ram is not stable then my overclock wont be either ? right . so now if if put ram 1333mhz , what intel says is stable. i should be able to find my stable oc for my vcore right?..


----------



## Sasasd

http://aijaa.com/JVAeFq

Weird... I have Asrock Z77 extreme4 and today Open Hardware monitor does not show my second fan speed. It did before. Axtu is showing it's speed. My Windows hanged up today on startup so could it corrupt some files?

Edit: lol so hard to me upload a picture


----------



## X79Extreme7UK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sasasd*
> 
> http://aijaa.com/JVAeFq
> 
> Weird... I have Asrock Z77 extreme4 and today Open Hardware monitor does not show my second fan speed. It did before. Axtu is showing it's speed. My Windows hanged up today on startup so could it corrupt some files?
> 
> Edit: lol so hard to me upload a picture


Sometimes HM does funny things. just delete it, download it again and reinstall. It will show what it is supposed to...


----------



## Sasasd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X79Extreme7UK*
> 
> Sometimes HM does funny things. just delete it, download it again and reinstall. It will show what it is supposed to...


Did not help, CPUID HWmonitor doing the same. Fan speed is showing in UEFI and Axtu. Well, not a big deal.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NCSUZoSo*
> 
> First of all you should be using Intel Burn Test to verify stability on your OC. Prime95 takes over half a day of stressing to not prove what IBT can do in under an hour.
> Run IBT for 20+ passes (I do 25) at max stress and see if you're stable: http://majorgeeks.com/IntelBurnTest_d5987.html (be sure to watch your temps, IBT will cause higher temps than Prime95)
> Also, although I'm still very new to OCing Ivy/Sandy vs C2D/C2Q OCing, I thought RAM played almost zero role in your OC. I know on S775 and older it played a very large role due to RAM and FSB with how they are connected to the CPU speed. With Ivy/Sandy and any i7/i5, I was told and read that your RAM has nothing to do with your speed when raising your multiplier. This is most obvious when you do some searching on OCing RAM and it is completely independent of CPU OCing. Unless you plan on OCing through your BCLK instead of your multiplier, which would defeat the entire purpose of owning a K series chip (unlocked multi). Also if your RAM is 2400mhz RAM, then it's not "OCd RAM", that is the stock speed of the RAM and your brother either needs to do some reading of his own or look at your RAM info.
> Of course faster memory is going to increase memory bandwidth and give you a boost in some applications, but if you are purely talking CPU OCing, then it does not matter when OCing a K series chip through it's multiplier:
> 
> 
> (http://www.anandtech.com/show/4503/sandy-bridge-memory-scaling-choosing-the-best-ddr3/7)
> and
> (http://www.tomshardware.com/forum/288300-30-best-memory-2600k-overclocking)
> In other words turn your RAM to it's default speed/voltage and your OC is not going to become unstable unless your IMC is awful and requires underclocked RAM to run the OC.
> (If I'm wrong someone correct me, but this is my understanding)
> _


ok so i ran 25 tests of ibt and i cant even last 20 min of prime 95 blend test


----------



## PuffinMyLye

Anyone have issues POSTING on a Pro4? A friend of mine got a new graphics card (GTX 660) and the computer wont' POSTif it's plugged in. The fans spin but he gets no display. If he takes the card out and just uses on board video the computer works just fine. He's reseated at least 5 times and cleared the CMOS. Any ideas?


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PuffinMyLye*
> 
> Anyone have issues POSTING on a Pro4? A friend of mine got a new graphics card (GTX 660) and the computer wont' POSTif it's plugged in. The fans spin but he gets no display. If he takes the card out and just uses on board video the computer works just fine. He's reseated at least 5 times and cleared the CMOS. Any ideas?


Has he tested the graphics card with another computer?

Is the power supply strong enough to power it ?


----------



## PuffinMyLye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> Has he tested the graphics card with another computer?
> Is the power supply strong enough to power it ?


Yea I told him to test it in another computer but he doesn't have another one at the moment so it will have to wait till tomorrow. And yea he's got a 550w PSU so power isn't an issue. Was just hoping there was something he might be missing, grasping at straws obviously







.


----------



## eXXon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PuffinMyLye*
> 
> Yea I told him to test it in another computer but he doesn't have another one at the moment so it will have to wait till tomorrow. And yea he's got a 550w PSU so power isn't an issue. Was just hoping there was something he might be missing, grasping at straws obviously
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Is PCI-E 3.0 set in Bios ? if so, tell him to set it back to 2.0 or auto....


----------



## PuffinMyLye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eXXon*
> 
> Is PCI-E 3.0 set in Bios ? if so, tell him to set it back to 2.0 or auto....


I'll pass that along, thanks







.


----------



## fatherof3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fatherof1*
> 
> Good evening folks,
> After being 100% set on getting an extreme 4, ive seen a fair "few" "ram incompatibility issues".
> I used to have a p5n 32 esli, that had dreadfull issues with ram and i dont want this issue again.
> Can anyone give me pro's/cons to getting this board?
> I did get an email from asrock telling me not to worry about the qvl, and as long as the ram was non eec and unbuffered then i shouldnt be concerned.
> I thought this was the best place to post so i didnt get the "fanboy" debate with other boards.
> Ps i am looking @ 2400Mhz ram, cl10, preferably ripjaws z series to go into this board.
> Regards
> Paul


Can anyone else shed some light here?

Im looking for anyone's views who has fitted ripjaws to this board (now/or at any time). or a small list of ram that DOES have issues so i can eliminate them from my shopping list.

Regards

Paul


----------



## MoyuZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PuffinMyLye*
> 
> I'll pass that along, thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


This might sound stupid but is he connecting the Video cable to the Video card and not the VGA port from the Motherboard?


----------



## NCSUZoSo

I just manged my lowest voltage yet for 4.2ghz, during IBT voltage is 1.072V

CPU Voltage (Offset): -0.015V
Turbo Additional Voltage: +0.004V
CPU Load Line Calibration: Level 5



Completed Run:


----------



## rack04

Does the fan target speed setting effect the maximum speed of the fan when it goes above the target temperature. For example, if I set the fan target speed setting to 5 and the target temperature to 50 the speed of the fan above 50 as reported by HWMonitor is 1400 RPM but when I set the fan target speed setting to 9 it gets to 1600 RPM which is the maximum rated for the fan.


----------



## NCSUZoSo

I could never dial in the target fan speed no matter how much I tried. My understanding was the target speed was what you would like the fan to run at before the temperature was reached to ramp it up. However it only worked like that with specific speed settings for me. Maybe someone else can shed some light on this for you, but my mobo always acted really odd with this setting.


----------



## zerocraft

I noticed yesterday my board's heatsinks get pretty hot to the touch when overclocking, heres my temps while idle from hwmon, are these normal ?


----------



## zerocraft

I noticed yesterday my board's heatsinks get pretty hot to the touch when overclocking, heres my temps while idle from hwmon, are these normal ?


----------



## PuffinMyLye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MoyuZ*
> 
> This might sound stupid but is he connecting the Video cable to the Video card and not the VGA port from the Motherboard?


Yes he was I made sure I had him check the obvious things. He tested his card in a different computer today and it worked. He tested another card in his computer and it worked. So right now just his 660 doesn't work in his computer lol. He's pretty pissed off right now







.


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PuffinMyLye*
> 
> Yes he was I made sure I had him check the obvious things. He tested his card in a different computer today and it worked. He tested another card in his computer and it worked. So right now just his 660 doesn't work in his computer lol. He's pretty pissed off right now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


What GPU is currently in it ?


----------



## PuffinMyLye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> What GPU is currently in it ?


He's tested it with a 6850 but right now he's just using onboard video.


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PuffinMyLye*
> 
> He's tested it with a 6850 but right now he's just using onboard video.


Did you check BIOS settings to make sure iGPU and GPU weren't conflicting with each other ?


----------



## PuffinMyLye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> Did you check BIOS settings to make sure iGPU and GPU weren't conflicting with each other ?


What is iGPU and what setting should he be looking for? I'm not very proficient when it comes to video cards, hence why I'm posting for help







.


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PuffinMyLye*
> 
> What is iGPU and what setting should he be looking for? I'm not very proficient when it comes to video cards, hence why I'm posting for help
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


iGPU is the on-board GPU with i7 Sandybridge (I don't want to risk saying the 3770k has it , i'm not sure







)

Does it POST with the 690 ?


----------



## PuffinMyLye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> iGPU is the on-board GPU with i7 Sandybridge (I don't want to risk saying the 3770k has it , i'm not sure
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> Does it POST with the 690 ?


He has a 3570K. I'll ask him if he hears it posting but the 660's HSF spins as well the as the CPU fan that I do know.


----------



## eXXon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> iGPU is the on-board GPU with i7 Sandybridge (I don't want to risk saying the 3770k has it , i'm not sure
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> Does it POST with the 690 ?


Only 2011 SB-E chips are without an iGPU. The rest of Intel's IB & SB all have iGPUs in them







with relatively better performance in the higher models.


----------



## aar0nsky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NCSUZoSo*
> 
> First of all you should be using Intel Burn Test to verify stability on your OC. Prime95 takes over half a day of stressing to not prove what IBT can do in under an hour.
> Run IBT for 20+ passes (I do 25) at max stress and see if you're stable: http://majorgeeks.com/IntelBurnTest_d5987.html (be sure to watch your temps, IBT will cause higher temps than Prime95)
> Also, although I'm still very new to OCing Ivy/Sandy vs C2D/C2Q OCing, I thought RAM played almost zero role in your OC. I know on S775 and older it played a very large role due to RAM and FSB with how they are connected to the CPU speed. With Ivy/Sandy and any i7/i5, I was told and read that your RAM has nothing to do with your speed when raising your multiplier. This is most obvious when you do some searching on OCing RAM and it is completely independent of CPU OCing. Unless you plan on OCing through your BCLK instead of your multiplier, which would defeat the entire purpose of owning a K series chip (unlocked multi). Also if your RAM is 2400mhz RAM, then it's not "OCd RAM", that is the stock speed of the RAM and your brother either needs to do some reading of his own or look at your RAM info.
> Of course faster memory is going to increase memory bandwidth and give you a boost in some applications, but if you are purely talking CPU OCing, then it does not matter when OCing a K series chip through it's multiplier:
> 
> 
> (http://www.anandtech.com/show/4503/sandy-bridge-memory-scaling-choosing-the-best-ddr3/7)
> and
> (http://www.tomshardware.com/forum/288300-30-best-memory-2600k-overclocking)
> In other words turn your RAM to it's default speed/voltage and your OC is not going to become unstable unless your IMC is awful and requires underclocked RAM to run the OC.
> (If I'm wrong someone correct me, but this is my understanding)
> _


This post implies that overclocked RAM will not affect your stability and your voltage when overclocking your CPU. This implication is false in most instances.
Also about the bash against Prime, please tell me you have some evidence to back this up and not some opinionated viewpoint of a sub-par tech journalist. Since when is IBT the standard for testing stability? Please link me to someone that is reputable saying this.

The same person posted they could run numerous tests of IBT but crash on prime. Prime can test more than just your cpu. It also can test(with a blend test) your overclocked ram that you "implied" would not affect your cpu stability.

Also if you really want to test stability I would try [email protected]


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> This post implies that overclocked RAM will not affect your stability and your voltage when overclocking your CPU. This implication is false in most instances.


i understand changing my ram didnt do anything.
Quote:


> Also about the bash against Prime, please tell me you have some evidence to back this up and not some opinionated viewpoint of a sub-par tech journalist. Since when is IBT the standard for testing stability? Please link me to someone that is reputable saying this.
> 
> The same person posted they could run numerous tests of IBT but crash on prime. Prime can test more than just your cpu. It also can test(with a blend test) your overclocked ram that you "implied" would not affect your cpu stability.


well ive heard of IBT could crash your system faster than Prime95 could but apparently not. This is what i think if u can run prime 95 for more than 18 hrs then your **** is stable maybe not 100% but 99.5%
Quote:


> Also if you really want to test stability I would try [email protected]


i heard of this but never looked in to it, im guna take a look now tho and check this out


----------



## chronicfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zerocraft*
> 
> I noticed yesterday my board's heatsinks get pretty hot to the touch when overclocking, heres my temps while idle from hwmon, are these normal ?


I actually just used that $20 microcenter coupon from the "3770k for $229" thread to get myself an extreme6 for $129.99 for just that reason. I am hoping the better LFPAK mosfets and the beefier heatsink with screws will help keep VRM temps lower with my overclock.


----------



## NCSUZoSo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aar0nsky*
> 
> This post implies that overclocked RAM will not affect your stability and your voltage when overclocking your CPU. This implication is false in most instances.
> Also about the bash against Prime, please tell me you have some evidence to back this up and not some opinionated viewpoint of a sub-par tech journalist. Since when is IBT the standard for testing stability? Please link me to someone that is reputable saying this.
> The same person posted they could run numerous tests of IBT but crash on prime. Prime can test more than just your cpu. It also can test(with a blend test) your overclocked ram that you "implied" would not affect your cpu stability.
> Also if you really want to test stability I would try [email protected]


I did not say RAM would not affect a stable OC, I said if he doesn't have a crappy IMC then he would be fine at his default RAM speeds on a Multiplier OC.

That is why I said this in the post you quoted:
Quote:


> In other words turn your RAM to it's default speed/voltage and your OC is not going to become unstable unless your IMC is awful and requires underclocked RAM to run the OC.


There is no single CPU test that is perfect, but I used to run Prime95 for 15 hours+ and never fail and then fail in IBT after 5 passes. IBT always produces higher temps and is the benchmark of choice for many CPU OCers. If you want to run Prime95 for over 12 hours then go ahead, I'll stick with IBT for 1 hour.

I don't believe there is any site that says THIS stress test is the one and only test to run and I wasn't saying that either. I was simply advising him to give IBT a run and save himself some time.

It's like arguing about RealTemp vs CoreTemp, don't you have better things to do?


----------



## fatherof3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fatherof1*
> 
> Good evening folks,
> After being 100% set on getting an extreme 4, ive seen a fair "few" "ram incompatibility issues".
> I used to have a p5n 32 esli, that had dreadfull issues with ram and i dont want this issue again.
> Can anyone give me pro's/cons to getting this board?
> I did get an email from asrock telling me not to worry about the qvl, and as long as the ram was non eec and unbuffered then i shouldnt be concerned.
> I thought this was the best place to post so i didnt get the "fanboy" debate with other boards.
> Ps i am looking @ 2400Mhz ram, cl10, preferably ripjaws z series to go into this board.
> Regards
> Paul


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fatherof1*
> 
> Can anyone else shed some light here?
> Im looking for anyone's views who has fitted ripjaws to this board (now/or at any time). or a small list of ram that DOES have issues so i can eliminate them from my shopping list.
> Regards
> Paul


I dont mean to be a pain in the preverbial, but i am assuming due to the lack of responses that there are pretty much no issues when it comes to compatibilities??.

(i acknowledge the reply re: the 2133 that works fine with a 3570k)

Regards


----------



## kennethrob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fatherof1*
> 
> I dont mean to be a pain in the preverbial, but i am assuming due to the lack of responses that there are pretty much no issues when it comes to compatibilities??.
> (i acknowledge the reply re: the 2133 that works fine with a 3570k)
> Regards


I have had this board for about 8 months with no problems. I love this board. I just want to warn you that it is a thin board so be careful plugging in you power supply connections and other components. You don`t want to push to hard.


----------



## eXXon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fatherof1*
> 
> I dont mean to be a pain in the preverbial, but i am assuming due to the lack of responses that there are pretty much no issues when it comes to compatibilities??.
> (i acknowledge the reply re: the 2133 that works fine with a 3570k)
> Regards


Honestly, I never owned any 2400 ripjaws-z nor do I know what 'qvl' means (which are the requirements you put) to give you any informative feedback. But it does seem a bit odd that you would spend so much on memory (2400 kits are expensive) that cost almost as much as the board.

You can get the 2133 kit, oc it yourself to 2400 or more with relaxed timings (the OCN way) and save some cash (or step up to the Extreme6).

Not saying there will be compatibility issues since I don't see a reason why it should not work on the Extreme4.


----------



## chronicfx

The ripjaw 2400 was 70 at newegg


----------



## fatherof3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kennethrob*
> 
> I have had this board for about 8 months with no problems. I love this board. I just want to warn you that it is a thin board so be careful plugging in you power supply connections and other components. You don`t want to push to hard.


Thanks and thanks for the heads up, - my guess is the extreme 6 will be the same, which is only £20 dearer, also i will assemble cpu, cooler and ram before mobo gets installed.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eXXon*
> 
> Honestly, I never owned any 2400 ripjaws-z nor do I know what 'qvl' means (which are the requirements you put) to give you any informative feedback. But it does seem a bit odd that you would spend so much on memory (2400 kits are expensive) that cost almost as much as the board.
> You can get the 2133 kit, oc it yourself to 2400 or more with relaxed timings (the OCN way) and save some cash (or step up to the Extreme6).
> Not saying there will be compatibility issues since I don't see a reason why it should not work on the Extreme4.


I was thinking about the samsung green, but the uk price is £70, and the ripjaws z series is only £80, 2400 c10, my guess is to clock the 2133
would mean relaxing my timings which would probably give me c10 anyway maybe??, i really dont understand about o/c'ing ram, i barely know the minimums for o/c a cpu.
I did get an email from asrock saying not to worry about the QVL, as long as its non eec and unbuffered.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chronicfx*
> 
> The ripjaw 2400 was 70 at newegg


Thanks, the 2400 z series is only £80, here in the uk, - i was looking at the dominator platinums, but downgraded as i will put the rest of the funds to a new 24" monitor (along with the price difference between the 3770k and the 3570k).

Thanks for the replies guys, although i would still like to hear if anybody HAS had ram issues and with what kind of ram it was??

Regards

Paul


----------



## Bigm

Has anyone had issues getting a Cooler Master Storm Trigger to work with an Extreme6? I think my mobo isn't providiing enough power to it. Either that or my cable is screwed up somehow. Keyboard was unplugged for a week while I was painting my bedroom and stuff and went to plug it back in and now it's not detected on boot or by the software.


----------



## Smoker25

Can someone tell me what Intel Management Engine Components does exactly? I installed it when I got my new computer 2 months ago but I still have no idea what it does even after googling it.

In Add/Remove I have three different programs listed which all seem to have been installed with Intel ME:

Intel Management Engine Components
Intel ME FW Recovery Agent
Intel Trusted Client Service

Is it safe to uninstall all of these and in which order should I do it?


----------



## hyujmn

Ok, gentlemen. I need help with the fan control speed on my Extreme6. Currently I have 2x Blademasters attached to the one CPU fan header via a Y Splitter.

Even when I set it to Automatic fan settings, the fans run at full speed all the time until I manually go into AXTU and lower the fan speed. I don't want to continuously rely on AXTU for fan control, so how do I get the mobo to automatically regulate the fan speeds?

Currently I have the settings at Automatic, LVL 9 at 65*C. My CPU doesn't get near there unless I'm running Prime95.


----------



## snoogins

Possibly a dumb question but..

Can I fit my Sapphire 7970 (2.5 width) in the bottom slot and still put a sound card in/ plug into the sata 3.0 ports on the extreme4-m?


----------



## chronicfx

Just upgraded to an extreme6 from the extreme4 and I think I love this board!


----------



## eXXon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chronicfx*
> 
> Just upgraded to an extreme6 from the extreme4 and I think I love this board!












Did you notice any major differences ?


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chronicfx*
> 
> Just upgraded to an extreme6 from the extreme4 and I think I love this board!


im jealous i need somthing better


----------



## hyujmn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyujmn*
> 
> Ok, gentlemen. I need help with the fan control speed on my Extreme6. Currently I have 2x Blademasters attached to the one CPU fan header via a Y Splitter.
> 
> Even when I set it to Automatic fan settings, the fans run at full speed all the time until I manually go into AXTU and lower the fan speed. I don't want to continuously rely on AXTU for fan control, so how do I get the mobo to automatically regulate the fan speeds?
> 
> Currently I have the settings at Automatic, LVL 9 at 65*C. My CPU doesn't get near there unless I'm running Prime95.


Help, guys?


----------



## X79Extreme7UK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyujmn*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hyujmn*
> 
> Ok, gentlemen. I need help with the fan control speed on my Extreme6. Currently I have 2x Blademasters attached to the one CPU fan header via a Y Splitter.
> 
> Even when I set it to Automatic fan settings, the fans run at full speed all the time until I manually go into AXTU and lower the fan speed. I don't want to continuously rely on AXTU for fan control, so how do I get the mobo to automatically regulate the fan speeds?
> 
> Currently I have the settings at Automatic, LVL 9 at 65*C. My CPU doesn't get near there unless I'm running Prime95.
> 
> 
> 
> Help, guys?
Click to expand...

Have you tried another 4 pin fan header?


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X79Extreme7UK*
> 
> Have you tried another 4 pin fan header?


Not lately I was just wondering is that the artist formerly known as PRINCE as you avatar ?


----------



## Emu105

I wish I was having luck with the extreme 6 all im having is just trouble ...


----------



## eXXon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emu105*
> 
> I wish I was having luck with the extreme 6 all im having is just trouble ...


Share your issues here and we might be able to help


----------



## chronicfx

Sorry to hear it. I am loving my extreme6. Yes I just did a prime95 run at 1.34v at 4.9ghz which took 1.42v to pass on the extreme4. That tells me there is better power delivery and it is the very reason why I bought it. I know the other differences are not many. But I will tell you that sleep did not work with internal pll overvoltage enabled on my extreme4 (I needed to enable this at 4.8 and higher), however it does work currently at 4.9ghz with my extreme6. I think it could be related to the molex connector above the pcie slots being connected. Because on the extreme4 the computer would wake up but my monitor would not. Thats two big plusses for me. Also being that I am at 1.34v and 72 degrees max temp. I have room if I ever decide to go for 5ghz with this one.

Love this extreme6







Very suprised people buy loud fans just to control them.. Just buy quiet fans if you want quiet fans? Makes sense?


----------



## Emu105

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eXXon*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Emu105*
> 
> I wish I was having luck with the extreme 6 all im having is just trouble ...
> 
> 
> 
> Share your issues here and we might be able to help
Click to expand...

Well first my USB 3.0 all of them run slow very slow, then my HDD is very sluggish. The reason why i say this is because i had a ud3h and it ran quick usb 3.0 max around 200mb a sec right now max i get with the extreme 6 is 67mb a sec, my HDD was quick and just the overall the computer was running so much quick with the ud3h and now with the asrock extreme 6 is just beyond sluggish, yes i got the right drivers yes ive install windows so many times, yes its in the right SATA port ive try them all... still same thing going on ...


----------



## chronicfx

Weird. Cannot speak for USB3 speeds because I use ESATA for my external drive. But I can speak for the transfer speeds. I used crystal disk mark yesterday and scored over 1000MB/s read. I have 2 SSD in Raid0. So, mine works fine. Sorry to hear about your problem. Have you tried re-installing the disk that came with your motherboard and trying again? Maybe your Etron driver is not working right.


----------



## Emu105

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chronicfx*
> 
> Weird. Cannot speak for USB3 speeds because I use ESATA for my external drive. But I can speak for the transfer speeds. I used crystal disk mark yesterday and scored over 1000MB/s read. I have 2 SSD in Raid0. So, mine works fine. Sorry to hear about your problem. Have you tried re-installing the disk that came with your motherboard and trying again? Maybe your Etron driver is not working right.


You know what to be honest thats the only driver that has given . big prproblems.


----------



## chronicfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emu105*
> 
> Well first my USB 3.0 all of them run slow very slow, then my HDD is very sluggish. The reason why i say this is because i had a ud3h and it ran quick usb 3.0 max around 200mb a sec right now max i get with the extreme 6 is 67mb a sec, my HDD was quick and just the overall the computer was running so much quick with the ud3h and now with the asrock extreme 6 is just beyond sluggish, yes i got the right drivers yes ive install windows so many times, yes its in the right SATA port ive try them all... still same thing going on ...


Why would you try all of the Sata ports? Some of them are not even 6g/sec. I would focus on those if you are talking about your main HDD. Don't install windows to fix it.

http://www.asrock.com/MB/overview.us.asp?cat=Download&os=All&Model=Z77%20Extreme6

go to the link above and everything that says HDD next to it download and install. Report back afterwards, I actually find this board to be SUPERIOR to the UD3h. In fact extreme6 uses the same phases from the socket 1366 UD7 which was handling much more power hungry chips and thats ALL they claim the UD3h has is better VRM.. It's only better if your on LN2 otherwise either will perform the same. You made a good purchase, don't let a bad driver install make you think differently.


----------



## Emu105

reason why i try them all was to see if I see a difference but at the moment I have it on the 6g /sec and yes I will download them all and report whats going on.


----------



## chronicfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emu105*
> 
> reason why i try them all was to see if I see a difference but at the moment I have it on the 6g /sec and yes I will download them all and report whats going on.


Cool. Obviously some are for different operating systems so skip those and good luck.


----------



## chronicfx

and the Etron USB 3.0 driver. Get that one too.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chronicfx*
> 
> Sorry to hear it. I am loving my extreme6. Yes I just did a prime95 run at 1.34v at 4.9ghz which took 1.42v to pass on the extreme4. That tells me there is better power delivery and it is the very reason why I bought it. I know the other differences are not many. But I will tell you that sleep did not work with internal pll overvoltage enabled on my extreme4 (I needed to enable this at 4.8 and higher), however it does work currently at 4.9ghz with my extreme6. I think it could be related to the molex connector above the pcie slots being connected. Because on the extreme4 the computer would wake up but my monitor would not. Thats two big plusses for me. Also being that I am at 1.34v and 72 degrees max temp. I have room if I ever decide to go for 5ghz with this one.
> 
> Love this extreme6
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very suprised people buy loud fans just to control them.. Just buy quiet fans if you want quiet fans? Makes sense?


i hate my extreme 4 now i hate it!


----------



## Emu105

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chronicfx*
> 
> and the Etron USB 3.0 driver. Get that one too.


This what i get when i try to download the intel ones.

.


----------



## kpo6969

There are no intel usb 3.0 windows 8 drivers yet available (at least for the Extreme4).


----------



## chronicfx

I did some readings on my Asrock Z77 Extreme6 using a digital multimeter to test BIOS vs. CPU-z vs. Digital Multimeter

OK so here goes.. On the Asrock extreme6 motherboard, LLC set to 2 (second highest), turbo set to +0.004v (lowest setting), using fixed voltage values in bios, internal pll enabled throughout (just not sure if that has any effect at all for power delivery but was needed for higher multi, so I enabled for the lower too) and measuring load voltage using a digital multimeter during prime95 ver.27.9 small ffts (12k)

Multiplier Used | Bios setting | CPU-Z 1.62 x64 | Digital Multi-meter
____________ | __________ | ______________ | _________________
36 | 1.100v | 1.080v | 1.117v
36 | 1.150v | 1.128v | 1.168v
36 | 1.200v | 1.176v | 1.220v
36 | 1.250v | 1.224v | 1.270v
36 | 1.300v | 1.272v | 1.322v
36 | 1.350v | 1.320v | 1.373v
36 | 1.400v | 1.376v | 1.426v
36 | 1.450v | 1.416v | 1.478v
49 | 1.450v | 1.416v | 1.488v
49 | 1.500v | 1.464v | 1.540v
49 | offset= -0.010v ; turbo= +0.207v | 1.368v | 1.438v

You guys are welcome to take from this what you will. But it seems that the BIOS setting is more closely matched to what is going on than the CPU-z reading. Also when turbo offset is used the gap between CPU-z and the DMM seems increase.


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chronicfx*
> 
> I did some readings on my Asrock Z77 Extreme6 using a digital multimeter to test BIOS vs. CPU-z vs. Digital Multimeter
> 
> OK so here goes.. On the Asrock extreme6 motherboard, LLC set to 2 (second highest), turbo set to +0.004v (lowest setting), using fixed voltage values in bios, internal pll enabled throughout (just not sure if that has any effect at all for power delivery but was needed for higher multi, so I enabled for the lower too) and measuring load voltage using a digital multimeter during prime95 ver.27.9 small ffts (12k)
> 
> Multiplier Used | Bios setting | CPU-Z 1.62 x64 | Digital Multi-meter
> ____________ | __________ | ______________ | _________________
> 36 | 1.100v | 1.080v | 1.117v
> 36 | 1.150v | 1.128v | 1.168v
> 36 | 1.200v | 1.176v | 1.220v
> 36 | 1.250v | 1.224v | 1.270v
> 36 | 1.300v | 1.272v | 1.322v
> 36 | 1.350v | 1.320v | 1.373v
> 36 | 1.400v | 1.376v | 1.426v
> 36 | 1.450v | 1.416v | 1.478v
> 49 | 1.450v | 1.416v | 1.488v
> 49 | 1.500v | 1.464v | 1.540v
> 49 | offset= -0.010v ; turbo= +0.207v | 1.368v | 1.438v
> 
> You guys are welcome to take from this what you will. But it seems that the BIOS setting is more closely matched to what is going on than the CPU-z reading. Also when turbo offset is used the gap between CPU-z and the DMM seems increase.


I found a very similar pattern with the Fatal1ty Z77. but mine was a little less off from CPUZ then yours. interesting though. thanks for posting.


----------



## TheRAMPAGE572

Any of you guys find a way to disable shared memory on the z77 extreme 6 board???


----------



## dekruyter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chronicfx*
> 
> Sorry to hear it. I am loving my extreme6. Yes I just did a prime95 run at 1.34v at 4.9ghz which took 1.42v to pass on the extreme4. That tells me there is better power delivery and it is the very reason why I bought it. I know the other differences are not many. But I will tell you that sleep did not work with internal pll overvoltage enabled on my extreme4 (I needed to enable this at 4.8 and higher), however it does work currently at 4.9ghz with my extreme6. I think it could be related to the molex connector above the pcie slots being connected. Because on the extreme4 the computer would wake up but my monitor would not. Thats two big plusses for me. Also being that I am at 1.34v and 72 degrees max temp. I have room if I ever decide to go for 5ghz with this one.
> 
> Love this extreme6
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very suprised people buy loud fans just to control them.. Just buy quiet fans if you want quiet fans? Makes sense?


I am having sleep problems w/ my Z77 Extreme6; a new build. I also can't get the video to come up....it's just blank. But, the pc itself does look like it goes into sleep, because it worked once fine, and also, the reset button often brings it smoothly out of sleep.

Any suggestion to bring the video up out of sleep. I disabled deep sleep, and also internal pll voltage control....didn't help. And, for now, it's not overclocked.

Thxs, if you can help me or not...............................


----------



## chronicfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dekruyter*
> 
> I am having sleep problems w/ my Z77 Extreme6; a new build. I also can't get the video to come up....it's just blank. But, the pc itself does look like it goes into sleep, because it worked once fine, and also, the reset button often brings it smoothly out of sleep.
> 
> Any suggestion to bring the video up out of sleep. I disabled deep sleep, and also internal pll voltage control....didn't help. And, for now, it's not overclocked.
> 
> Thxs, if you can help me or not...............................


do you have that molex connector above the pcie attached? I have a sneaking suspicion a little extra juice to wake the gpu helps.


----------



## dekruyter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chronicfx*
> 
> do you have that molex connector above the pcie attached? I have a sneaking suspicion a little extra juice to wake the gpu helps.


No, I only have 1 video card right now in the upper pcie slot......no molex connection, just the usual power from the power supply. I would have no where to connect up the molex, as i have 2 - 4-pin connectors hooked up from the power supply.

Any other ideas? I know my Windows 7 OS is very large and old.........could be the os; I doubt its a problem w/ the motherboard, but could be a motherboard setting?

EDIT: Wait, I just read the manual..........so this provides "extra" power.............are you saying you get the video card to resume properly from sleep by hooking up this connector?...................if so, and that works, that would be great...............but again, I only have 1 video card connected...an HD 5870, which does take alot of juice.


----------



## 0CALEFACTION0

In need of some help guys. I just re-installed Windows 7 down from Windows 8 to fix DPC latency issues I have been having and now I am having a LAN issue where it will not recognize my network. My BIOS has been flashed all the way back to 1.10, and the LAN drivers are original. This is the state the computer was in when I originally built it, so I have no idea why this LAN problem is plaguing me. It's dreadful because I have all of these assignments to complete that require the Java API, Pearson, etc etc. Regardless, any help is appreciated.


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Anyone else notice RAM defaults to 1.58v? This is Z77E-ITX. No huge deal in general but I was running my 1.35v 30nm's way too high; my fault for not looking right away but still...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *0CALEFACTION0*
> 
> In need of some help guys. I just re-installed Windows 7 down from Windows 8 to fix DPC latency issues I have been having and now I am having a LAN issue where it will not recognize my network. My BIOS has been flashed all the way back to 1.10, and the LAN drivers are original. This is the state the computer was in when I originally built it, so I have no idea why this LAN problem is plaguing me. It's dreadful because I have all of these assignments to complete that require the Java API, Pearson, etc etc. Regardless, any help is appreciated.


More info please about exactly what you mean by "my LAN". Can you ping anything? localhost?


----------



## 0CALEFACTION0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wrigleyvillain*
> 
> Anyone else notice RAM defaults to 1.58v? This is Z77E-ITX. No huge deal in general but I was running my 1.35v 30nm's way too high; my fault for not looking right away but still...
> More info please about exactly what you mean by "my LAN". Can you ping anything? localhost?


Keeps telling me that it doesn't have a valid IP Configuration.


----------



## wrigleyvillain

And from where should it get an IP? Your router over DHCP? To test if you have basic connectivity set the adapter manually to 192.168.0.200 and type 'ping localhost' in cmd window.

FYI this is now more appropriate for the networking section.


----------



## 0CALEFACTION0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wrigleyvillain*
> 
> And from where should it get an IP? Your router over DHCP? To test if you have basic connectivity set the adapter manually to 192.168.0.200 and type 'ping localhost' in cmd window.
> 
> FYI this is now more appropriate for the networking section.


The network is not mine to maintain, it is my university's. However, I believe it is a driver issue and not networking related.


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Likely yes...thats why I suggested the self-ping test. If that's working (you see "reply from" a few times) then your driver is working.


----------



## Tempis

Can someone add me to the club or do I need to take a picture of my hardware? Owner of the z77 Extreme3 as said in sigrig


----------



## 0CALEFACTION0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wrigleyvillain*
> 
> Likely yes...thats why I suggested the self-ping test. If that's working (you see "reply from" a few times) then your driver is working.


I didn't see reply from.

Thanks for putting up with me Wrigley, the problem just rectified itself. I hate when that happens.


----------



## NCSUZoSo

Guys I have an urgent issue with my PC and only the motherboard could really do this. I am powering down and sometimes the PC will not completely turn off. Well last night it did this and it was late so I just left it, assuming it would turn off eventually, well it was still running this morning.

What happens is the OS completely powers down and all peripherals turn off (keyboard is off and no lights on mouse), but the main components remain powered on. I have Quick Boot or whatever it is called turned off and I was even running my stock voltage BIOS config instead of my undervolted configuration.

What can I do to try and fix this? Has anyone experienced this themselves or have any idea of what could cause it? This was happening before I installed my 840 Pro, so I know it must be hardware related and not related to any software (guess that is kind of obvious since the OS is completely powered off). Could RAM do this? The problem is I can't recreate the problem, it does it randomly. Sometimes it will shut off immediately and other times it will hold up for 30 seconds and turn off. This is the first time I have ever seen it refuse to turn off completely.


----------



## Emu105

I'm having issues with my speakers, i have the logitech G51 5.1 and when i play music only my two front speakers work but when i play games like bf3 skyrim or a movie 5.1 they all work perfect , why only two speakers working when i put on music... really annoying.


----------



## eXXon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emu105*
> 
> I'm having issues with my speakers, i have the logitech G51 5.1 and when i play music only my two front speakers work but when i play games like bf3 skyrim or a movie 5.1 they all work perfect , why only two speakers working when i put on music... really annoying.


Cause your music is encoded in stereo mode only, not 5.1.
I have a dedicated sound card with a 5.1 setup, when I play MP3s, it only plays on the 2 front speakers & subwoofer.
You can do 5.1 emulation on 'stereo' sources like MP3s but not sure how good it will sound. Check in the Audio threads.


----------



## Zeek

Well speaking about audio and such I can't get the front panel audio working. Well for that fact the mic either. The USBs work and they do show up in the realtek driver section but nothing happens when I plug them in. Both inputs worked fine in my 990FXA-UD3 but doesn't work with the extreme4. Any ideas?


----------



## dekruyter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NCSUZoSo*
> 
> Guys I have an urgent issue with my PC and only the motherboard could really do this. I am powering down and sometimes the PC will not completely turn off. Well last night it did this and it was late so I just left it, assuming it would turn off eventually, well it was still running this morning.
> 
> What happens is the OS completely powers down and all peripherals turn off (keyboard is off and no lights on mouse), but the main components remain powered on. I have Quick Boot or whatever it is called turned off and I was even running my stock voltage BIOS config instead of my undervolted configuration.
> 
> What can I do to try and fix this? Has anyone experienced this themselves or have any idea of what could cause it? This was happening before I installed my 840 Pro, so I know it must be hardware related and not related to any software (guess that is kind of obvious since the OS is completely powered off). Could RAM do this? The problem is I can't recreate the problem, it does it randomly. Sometimes it will shut off immediately and other times it will hold up for 30 seconds and turn off. This is the first time I have ever seen it refuse to turn off completely.


Start over, and set bios defaut

Add your changes, then double check everything in bios

then check the normal and advanced power settings in the OS

However, you have the added complication of using Quick Boot..........honestly, w/ my poor experience in trying all the extra intel/asrock software, that's the likely culprit.

My pc doesn't like to Sleep...your's wants to wake up (or stay awake)...................these are always stupid but difficult situations to resolve.

Most often, this is a settings/Windows Setttings problem....you don't see this much w/ Apple or Linux.


----------



## dekruyter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tempis*
> 
> Can someone add me to the club or do I need to take a picture of my hardware? Owner of the z77 Extreme3 as said in sigrig


You have no sigrig showing, and what "club"?


----------



## dekruyter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zeek*
> 
> Well speaking about audio and such I can't get the front panel audio working. Well for that fact the mic either. The USBs work and they do show up in the realtek driver section but nothing happens when I plug them in. Both inputs worked fine in my 990FXA-UD3 but doesn't work with the extreme4. Any ideas?


What does the USBs have to do w/ the front audio.......are you using an HD audio connector to the audio header at the back of the motherboard.....took me a couple time to get the audio drivers installed right.....you can and should clean up old audio drivers from the registry........ie., ghosts

Use device manager, uninstall the hd audio driver, reboot, and it should reinstall again.


----------



## dekruyter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *0CALEFACTION0*
> 
> I didn't see reply from.
> 
> Thanks for putting up with me Wrigley, the problem just rectified itself. I hate when that happens.


You gotta love problems that rectify themselves.


----------



## lilchronic

bout to uprgade from extreme 4 to http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813157344


----------



## chronicfx

I would try


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dekruyter*
> 
> You have no sigrig showing, and what "club"?


Just to let you know, there's a multi-quote button. select all the quotes you'd like to reply to, then use Quote. Multi-posts are frowned upon


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chronicfx*
> 
> I would try


might get this too i dont know need to sell my extreme 4 or wait till i get paid in 2 weeks








http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813157328


----------



## NCSUZoSo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dekruyter*
> 
> Start over, and set bios defaut
> 
> Add your changes, then double check everything in bios
> 
> then check the normal and advanced power settings in the OS
> 
> However, you have the added complication of using Quick Boot..........honestly, w/ my poor experience in trying all the extra intel/asrock software, that's the likely culprit.
> 
> My pc doesn't like to Sleep...your's wants to wake up (or stay awake)...................these are always stupid but difficult situations to resolve.
> 
> Most often, this is a settings/Windows Setttings problem....you don't see this much w/ Apple or Linux.


Well like I said, I'm not using Quick Boot.

I am considering returning my Extreme3 for an Extreme4 or Extreme6, as it is covered under the Iron Egg Guarantee. Basically it would cost me $16.50 to do this (restocking fee) and then I would obviously get the refund and then buy the new board. I was considering upgrading anyway and I wanted to get at least the Extreme4, but it wasn't in stock. If this problem is related to the mobo, I think I'll go with upgrading.

Tell me how this is related to the OS if it has completely powered off, including keyboard/mouse/external HD and the only thing running are the components? I have until Jan 31 to get them my Extreme3 back if I want to do a refund and upgrade to the Extreme4/6 (or any other board). So I need some good advice here on how to fix this problem or diagnose it to what is causing it.

Thanks for the help.

My Windows Power Settings:

*Turn Off HD After*: 90 mins
*Wireless Adapter*: Maximum Performance _(don't use wireless)_
*Sleep After*: 120 mins
*Allow Hybrid Sleep*: Off _(was turned on before)_
*Hibernate After*: Never
*Allow Wake Up Timers*: Disabled _(was Enabled)_
*USB Selective Suspend Setting*: Enabled _(what is this?)_
*PCIe Link State Power Management*: Off
*Min Processor State*: 100% _(this was default)_
*System Cooling Policy*: Active
*Max Processor State*: 100%
*Turn Off Display After*: 45 mins

(I left some out that I figured had no effect on this, like Multimedia Settings and Power Buttons and Lid Actions)


----------



## Airrick10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NCSUZoSo*
> 
> Well like I said, I'm not using Quick Boot.
> 
> I am considering returning my Extreme6 for an Extreme3 or Extreme4, as it is covered under the Iron Egg Guarantee. Basically it would cost me $16.50 to do this (restocking fee) and then I would obviously get the refund and then buy the new board. I was considering upgrading anyway and I wanted to get at least the Extreme4, but it wasn't in stock. If this problem is related to the mobo, I think I'll go with upgrading.
> 
> Tell me how this is related to the OS if it has completely powered off, including keyboard/mouse/external HD and the only thing running are the components? I have until Jan 31 to get them my Extreme3 back if I want to do a refund and upgrade to the Extreme4/6 (or any other board). So I need some good advice here on how to fix this problem or diagnose it to what is causing it.
> 
> Thanks for the help.
> 
> My Windows Power Settings:
> 
> *Turn Off HD After*: 90 mins
> *Wireless Adapter*: Maximum Performance _(don't use wireless)_
> *Sleep After*: 120 mins
> *Allow Hybrid Sleep*: Off _(was turned on before)_
> *Hibernate After*: Never
> *Allow Wake Up Timers*: Disabled _(was Enabled)_
> *USB Selective Suspend Setting*: Enabled _(what is this?)_
> *PCIe Link State Power Management*: Off
> *Min Processor State*: 100% _(this was default)_
> *System Cooling Policy*: Active
> *Max Processor State*: 100%
> *Turn Off Display After*: 45 mins
> 
> (I left some out that I figured had no effect on this, like Multimedia Settings and Power Buttons and Lid Actions)


Did you enable deep sleep in bios? Not sure if that would help but wouldn't hurt to try. I think it's under north or south bride set up in the advance section.


----------



## NCSUZoSo

Are you saying that if it is enabled to disable it? Or to try enabling it?


----------



## chronicfx

Quote:


> EDIT: Wait, I just read the manual..........so this provides "extra" power.............are you saying you get the video card to resume properly from sleep by hooking up this connector?...................if so, and that works, that would be great...............but again, I only have 1 video card connected...an HD 5870, which does take alot of juice.


Dekruyter Did you try the molex yet?


----------



## Airrick10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NCSUZoSo*
> 
> Are you saying that if it is enabled to disable it? Or to try enabling it?


I'm saying to Enable it


----------



## dekruyter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chronicfx*
> 
> Dekruyter Did you try the molex yet?


Yes, can't say it helped....i've only gotten 3 good resume's from sleep...usually a blank screeen, but the pc appears to be booting. I'm guessing this is going to be a long process to get back sleep....for now, I'm ok with it being on, and using monitor and hard drive sleep.


----------



## dekruyter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> Just to let you know, there's a multi-quote button. select all the quotes you'd like to reply to, then use Quote. Multi-posts are frowned upon


Thxs, I'll try that next time


----------



## chronicfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dekruyter*
> 
> Yes, can't say it helped....i've only gotten 3 good resume's from sleep...usually a blank screeen, but the pc appears to be booting. I'm guessing this is going to be a long process to get back sleep....for now, I'm ok with it being on, and using monitor and hard drive sleep.


What if you disable hdd sleep? The hard drive should sleep anyways when the computer goes to sleep. Do you have pll overvoltage enabled? If so have you tried running without it? It would just need a bit of xtra vcore.


----------



## stickg1

Just got an Extreme6, ditched my ASUS P8Z77-V PRO, it was buggy as hell! Glad I made the switch!

Any tips for RAM overclocking on these boards? It seems my CPU now overclocks much better but my RAM doesn't clock as well as it did with the old board..


----------



## chronicfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> Just got an Extreme6, ditched my ASUS P8Z77-V PRO, it was buggy as hell! Glad I made the switch!
> 
> Any tips for RAM overclocking on these boards? It seems my CPU now overclocks much better but my RAM doesn't clock as well as it did with the old board..


Like mine so far too!


----------



## stickg1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chronicfx*
> 
> Like mine so far too!


UGH I was 23.5 hours in on Prime95 at 4.8GHz for that other ASRock thread and I BSODed, LOL. I was so mad.


----------



## chronicfx

Bosd? Wow a bsod so late in is rare? Usually just get app crashes once you pass a point. What code?


----------



## stickg1

0000000050

It was my fault. I thought for sure it was rock solid stable. I had like 10 tabs open on Chrome, chatting on Steam, downloading a new game on Origin, printing shipping labels. It was dumb, lol.

But check me out!!
http://valid.canardpc.com/2654638


----------



## chronicfx

Lesson learned I guess. I don't mess with the computer except to check event viewer for whea errors every couple hours


----------



## kyton

Finally put a Antec H20 Kuhler 620 on my z77 extreme4 and i5-3570k. Antec fan runs @ 1420rpm constantly.

idle is now 33 dec cel. CPU Motherboard temp is 33 deg

Battlefield 3 load CPU temp 49 Deg motherboard 37
With Intel Stock 64 deg motherboard 41

Really happy with this cooler.


----------



## Airrick10

So last night before I went to bed I put my pc on sleep...took a shower came back and my pc was on. I then shutdown my pc went to sleep and then around 1:25AM it turned on by itself! I was like ***! I wonder what caused this. I'll have to check it out after work today. Anybody have any ideas what's causing this?


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Airrick10*
> 
> So last night before I went to bed I put my pc on sleep...took a shower came back and my pc was on. I then shutdown my pc went to sleep and then around 1:25AM it turned on by itself! I was like ***! I wonder what caused this. I'll have to check it out after work today. Anybody have any ideas what's causing this?


Wake alarm in BIOS. Or a power failure and it's set to turn on after interruption of power. Also a BIOS setting


----------



## Airrick10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> Wake alarm in BIOS. Or a power failure and it's set to turn on after interruption of power. Also a BIOS setting


Yeah I had already disabled those in bios since day one....I'll double check to make sure. Thanks!

My gpu was messing up as well...and I had done a windows update. I'll see if any of these have anything to do with my issue.


----------



## dekruyter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chronicfx*
> 
> What if you disable hdd sleep? The hard drive should sleep anyways when the computer goes to sleep. Do you have pll overvoltage enabled? If so have you tried running without it? It would just need a bit of xtra vcore.


Disabling hdd sleep shouldn't matter....per my research, i turned off pll overvoltage (i'm running stock).


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Airrick10*
> 
> Yeah I had already disabled those in bios since day one....I'll double check to make sure. Thanks!
> 
> My gpu was messing up as well...and I had done a windows update. I'll see if any of these have anything to do with my issue.


Windows updates. Annoying little buggers, aren't they. In a far-fetched alternate dimension they might have screwed with your BIOS so you never know


----------



## NCSUZoSo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyton*
> 
> Finally put a Antec H20 Kuhler 620 on my z77 extreme4 and i5-3570k. Antec fan runs @ 1420rpm constantly.
> 
> idle is now 33 dec cel. CPU Motherboard temp is 33 deg
> 
> Battlefield 3 load CPU temp 49 Deg motherboard 37
> With Intel Stock 64 deg motherboard 41
> 
> Really happy with this cooler.


BF3 is extremely GPU dependent, give Intel Burn Test a run at Max and see what your max temp is.

Not trying to burst your bubble, but BF3 really is rough on the GPU, not the CPU.

AIO Water Coolers are the way to go these days though, with the price and the reliability, you can't beat it.


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NCSUZoSo*
> 
> BF3 is extremely GPU dependent, give Intel Burn Test a run at Max and see what your max temp is.
> 
> Not trying to burst your bubble, but BF3 really is rough on the GPU, not the CPU.
> 
> AIO Water Coolers are the way to go these days though, with the price and the reliability, you can't beat it.


You can beat it. Just not for price


----------



## Zeek

Hey guys. I'm new to the whole intel OC'ing and such since I came from AMD. Have had my 3770K and my extreme 4 for a couple days now and so far everything is stable.

4.5ghz 1.248v with -0.015 offset. Ram at 1866 8-9-9-22-1T everything is prime, memtest, ibt stable. But I think I setup my c states wrong and I'm not sure where to fix it. My voltages throttle down when idle but I've never seen my CPU's multi go down, and like I said. I have no idea where I went wrong. Anyone have any ideas?

I have it like

Intel SpeedStep Tech: Enabled

Enhanced Halt State (C1E): Enabled
CPU C3 State Support: Disabled
CPU C6 State Support: Disabled
Package C State Support: Disabled

Would that be correct?


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zeek*
> 
> Hey guys. I'm new to the whole intel OC'ing and such since I came from AMD. Have had my 3770K and my extreme 4 for a couple days now and so far everything is stable.
> 
> 4.5ghz 1.248v with -0.015 offset. Ram at 1866 8-9-9-22-1T everything is prime, memtest, ibt stable. But I think I setup my c states wrong and I'm not sure where to fix it. My voltages throttle down when idle but I've never seen my CPU's multi go down, and like I said. I have no idea where I went wrong. Anyone have any ideas?
> 
> I have it like
> 
> Intel SpeedStep Tech: Enabled
> 
> Enhanced Halt State (C1E): Enabled
> CPU C3 State Support: Disabled
> CPU C6 State Support: Disabled
> Package C State Support: Disabled
> 
> Would that be correct?


those settings are right and the multiplier is suppose to go down to 16 as far as I know.


----------



## Zeek

Found out my issue. Since I had my power options on High Performance CPU stays at 100%. Changed min to 5% and everything is good


----------



## thatleftnut

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> You can beat it. Just not for price


Price for performance you can though! If that... uh... counts for anything. =\
IDK, my NH-D14 holds its own and is considerably cheaper than the H80i or H100i.


----------



## hyujmn

Not when you're running a 64 man map. Then it stresses the CPU.

Still I think he should run prime or IBT to see temps.


----------



## NCSUZoSo

Do you guys think I should spend ~$60 to upgrade to the Extreme6 from the Extreme3 while I still can with the Iron Egg Guarantee?

I really wanted the Extreme4, but when I made my order they couldn't keep it in stock. Now I feel like if I am going to bother exchanging them (refund + repurchase) I may as well go the Extreme6. Or do you think it really wouldn't be worth the trouble of installing a new mobo + messing with Windows and getting another key from their support team?

I'm having an issue with shutting down and the hardware not turning off, sometimes completely refusing and I have already filled up every single SATA slot I have available. I also like the layout of the Extreme6 better, as I can run SLI with my PCI sound card, not to mention the other benefits of the Extreme6, like 8+4 Power Phase Design and more USB 3.0 ports.

*Oh, I forgot to mention my start up issue also. Sometimes (randomly) the computer will boot up, normally after a restart and it will not load all drivers/devices and I have to Ctrl + Alt + Del and shutdown the computer and then reboot and it is fine. It just did this and it is annoying as hell, I don't really want to deal with this for however long I have this system, which will probably be for a while. Does anyone know what could cause this or my shutdown issue? I am running the stock voltage config btw, so undervoltage can't be the cause here. It doesn't even load stuff like my AV or Gadgets for example and my G15 just says Logitech instead of loading up Afterburner.*

My Extreme3 is doing fine besides the shutdown issue, but I feel like the Extreme6 is more future proof, like if I wanted to run a RAID setup in the future.

I have until January 31st to get NewEgg the Extreme3 back, so I would have to make this decision within a week or so. I want to hear any opinions of why to do it or why it's not worth it.


----------



## stickg1

You're problems could be the board or could just be a failed/glitchy Windows install. However, I would get a better board than the Extreme3 anyway. Extreme6 is great, better VRMs, higher quality caps, better slot layout, more SATA options.


----------



## NCSUZoSo

Man I love NewEgg. They waved the 15% restocking fee and the Extreme6 just happened to have a 10% off promo today (glad I waited one more day). It isn't going to cost me anything to return the Extreme3 (pre-paid shipping label) and I get a 100% refund making the upgrade to the Extreme6 cost me *$31.79*









All of this just lined up perfectly and thank God I purchased the Extreme3 with the Iron Egg Guarantee. I just told them the truth about my issues with the board and they gave me a full refund and now my Extreme6 is on the way.


----------



## aar0nsky

Wish I wouldve done the same with mine but only sooner. I have an extreme 4 with an isolated issue where my BIOS freezes. I may try to get a different BIOS chip to try. If I get time I will probably check into that. I dont have time to RMA it since I use it everyday.


----------



## NCSUZoSo

My system won't even be down for any length of time except to deal with Windows tech support for a new key, since I have 14 days to get them the Extreme3 and the Extreme6 will be here in 3-4 days. I did end up getting charged $5 and something for the shipping label, that is all it cost me to swap them. So it was like $43 to go from the Extreme3 to the Extreme6.

I was reading this review and it made me pick the 6 over the 4: http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?284124-ASRock-Z77-Extreme4-amp-Z77-Extreme6-Review The 10% off promo didn't hurt either









They didn't do a swap, I just got a refund (process going) and then purchased the Extreme6 separately from everything else.


----------



## dekruyter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NCSUZoSo*
> 
> My system won't even be down for any length of time except to deal with Windows tech support for a new key, since I have 14 days to get them the Extreme3 and the Extreme6 will be here in 3-4 days. I did end up getting charged $5 and something for the shipping label, that is all it cost me to swap them. So it was like $43 to go from the Extreme3 to the Extreme6.
> 
> I was reading this review and it made me pick the 6 over the 4: http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?284124-ASRock-Z77-Extreme4-amp-Z77-Extreme6-Review The 10% off promo didn't hurt either
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They didn't do a swap, I just got a refund (process going) and then purchased the Extreme6 separately from everything else.


I just did a new, well a repair, system w/ the extreme6. I've read some reviews and the extreme6 has some significant improvements over the extreme4. I'm happy w/ it and asrock/extreme has gotten good reviews. Not so good reviews about Asrock customer service, which is too bad. Hope I never have to use them.

I'm running z77 extreme6, i5-3570k, and g.skill ares 1600 c9. All my other parts are from an older build. If you can believe it, my 20% overclocked q9550 died after 4 years....mild overclock, mild voltages. I bought is used back then, and maybe the original owner did some damage.

Dont' let anyone tell you that you can't kill an intel processor..........you can. Hence their 3 year warranty.

And, I did NOT re-install Windows 7.....(650GB OS..too many programs to reinstall)...........I did some prep on the hard drive/drivers/ahci/ide, etc., and just moved it over into the new system, then cleaned up/deleted old drivers and "ghosts". Seems to work as good as it did before. This OS hard drive has actually seen 2 moves into new motherboards.........lol. So much for those that say, don't do it, it wont' work, or Windows 7 will run like crap. If you do it right, you will be good to go.

Regarding that review....I read it "after" I bought. Only thing negative was that asmedia switch being 3gb/s, and not a 6mb/s switch........guess they messed that up. But, who cares...don't use esata much anyways.

I think you make a good choice.


----------



## NCSUZoSo

Well how my system is setup is the majority of my Games are on my Seagate Barracuda 1TB, while the entire OS and a few smaller applications are on my Samsung 840 Pro. What exactly did you do to not have to get a new key and have a seamless transition with just swapping mobos?

I figured I would definitely have to reinstall W7 once the Extreme6 arrives and I probably would do it anyway, just to make sure everything is correct. However I would still like to hear how you go about swapping a mobo without reinstalling.

Yea I am pretty happy with the upgrade and I hope my issues are gone (one reason I will probably reinstall W7) with the Extreme6. The Extreme6 is a MUCH better motherboard than the Extreme3 when you compare those side by side, even more so than the Extreme4 vs Extreme6 (obviously). I just hope everything goes smoothly.


----------



## dekruyter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NCSUZoSo*
> 
> Well how my system is setup is the majority of my Games are on my Seagate Barracuda 1TB, while the entire OS and a few smaller applications are on my Samsung 840 Pro. What exactly did you do to not have to get a new key and have a seamless transition with just swapping mobos?
> 
> I figured I would definitely have to reinstall W7 once the Extreme6 arrives and I probably would do it anyway, just to make sure everything is correct. However I would still like to hear how you go about swapping a mobo without reinstalling.
> 
> Yea I am pretty happy with the upgrade and I hope my issues are gone (one reason I will probably reinstall W7) with the Extreme6. The Extreme6 is a MUCH better motherboard than the Extreme3 when you compare those side by side, even more so than the Extreme4 vs Extreme6 (obviously). I just hope everything goes smoothly.


I did have to call Microsoft to re-activate my Windows 7 OEM OS....no problem. "The" main thing is to make sure Windows "default" and "generic" IDE and AHCI drivers are installed/available; I also deleted the "specific chipset drivers" , then shutdown immediately.

You can google it, and their is alot of advice out there how you do it; from the very basic step, given above, to more intrusive stuff. Also, you have all your drivers pre-downloaded and on a flash drive, ready to install immediately. Then lastly, a very length cleanup process. Really, too detailed to list it all out.

If you have installed apps on a separate HD, as you say, won't you run into problems anyways. What I mean is, you can't just re-install the Windows OS on your SD drive, and expect the "Registry" to find your programs on your 1TB HD. That' my understanding. Honestly, if the Extreme3 is z77, you probably have the same chipset driver installed for the Extreme6...........there's no reason to reinstall Windows...........it would be fruitless, and it would gain you nothing.


----------



## NCSUZoSo

Thanks for the info, but I believe I will still reinstall Windows, if even just to cover my bases on fixing my Far Cry 3 issues.

Lol, my Extreme3 must know my Extreme6 is on the way or something (be here Monday), because today it had the start up issue where it wouldn't fully load Windows/Devices. Then after forcing it to power off through Ctrl Alt Del, it had the Shut Down issue where even after 30 mins of a black screen and peripherals powered off the computer hardware components were all still powered on and running. I ended up having to force the computer to shut down by holding the power button.

Can't wait to get the Extreme6 here! I've always heard that Broadcom has a much better NIC than the Realtek on my Extreme3. Is there any actual noticeable differences between the speeds of the controllers or is that just in terms of the quality of the controller?


----------



## X4v3r

I will be putting an Extreme4 in a new build tomorrow and would like to know if the ASRock website for that specific model lists all of the most recent drivers that I will be needing. I'm not used to such a structured and accessible mainboard manufacturer's website.

Can I omit drivers like Intel Rapid Start/Intel Smart Connect/SATA RAID Driver or would you recommend installing them without any intention of me using RAID for example?

Thanks!


----------



## NCSUZoSo

I skipped installing all of those since I had no intention of using them. If you do install stuff like the RAID Driver it will just slow down your boot up time.


----------



## iberogue

Hello all.

I just bought the Asrock Fatal1ty z77 performance Series board, I got it because It will match nicely with my Areocool Strike Air case, and I only intend to use 1 Graphics card maybe the Asus 7850 / 7870 Red or an Msi Gtx660 oc. " suggestions go here "

I could not find a reviews on this board to save my life, I'm guessing because it contains the word performance in the name - I know_ Bad Consumer buying a board without a review. Hey it was on sale at Newegg & goes with my case. " Flaming me for getting this board goes here "

So does any one know anything about this Mobo that I should be aware of - Tips & Tricks maybe..?

I would like to overclock an i5 3570k to a nice stable number.. ? " suggestions go here " .

The main intention of this build is building a custom hI-tech multi monitor / Tv desk station with good Audio, think messey matrix style " ill do the best I can anyway " For Movies and gaming...! - I recently became single so I need to spend some doh on something worth while..







and keep myself entertained.

For audio I was thinking either the, Bose Companion 5, Logitech 906 5.1 or the Corsair Series SP2500.. " suggestions go here ".

Im currently playing FC3 but my system will be lacking with the up & Coming Crysis 3. I also just recently for Xmas built an Msi z77 Mpower gaming Rig for my kid with all the Bells & whistles so yes I'm on a bit of a budget here..! say 250..00 for the desk building supplys, 1200.00 for pc . 300.00 for audio. 600.00 for monitors X4. 200.00 for Tv X1.

Everything will be contained rack style with the desk, 1 Printers, 2 Pc's, Tivo, Audio, Ups, External Backup Drive and all - Should be Fun..!

All ideas and suggestions are welcome excluding find a new wife..! I can throw more doh at this project later, just need to get ready for Crisis 3 Now.

Currently I am looking into memory for this board - thinking 8-16 Gig 4x4 or 2X4 config, DDR3 1600 CL 9 / 8, would there be a reason to go with DDR 1800+ for this build..?

Thanks In Advance...


----------



## dekruyter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iberogue*
> 
> Hello all.
> 
> I just bought the Asrock Fatal1ty z77 performance Series board, I got it because It will match nicely with my Areocool Strike Air case, and I only intend to use 1 Graphics card maybe the Asus 7850 / 7870 Red or an Msi Gtx660 oc. " suggestions go here "
> 
> I could not find a reviews on this board to save my life, I'm guessing because it contains the word performance in the name - I know_ Bad Consumer buying a board without a review. Hey it was on sale at Newegg & goes with my case. " Flaming me for getting this board goes here "
> 
> So does any one know anything about this Mobo that I should be aware of - Tips & Tricks maybe..?
> 
> I would like to overclock an i5 3570k to a nice stable number.. ? " suggestions go here " .
> 
> The main intention of this build is building a custom hI-tech multi monitor / Tv desk station with good Audio, think messey matrix style " ill do the best I can anyway " For Movies and gaming...! - I recently became single so I need to spend some doh on something worth while..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and keep myself entertained.
> 
> For audio I was thinking either the, Bose Companion 5, Logitech 906 5.1 or the Corsair Series SP2500.. " suggestions go here ".
> 
> Im currently playing FC3 but my system will be lacking with the up & Coming Crysis 3. I also just recently for Xmas built an Msi z77 Mpower gaming Rig for my kid with all the Bells & whistles so yes I'm on a bit of a budget here..! say 250..00 for the desk building supplys, 1200.00 for pc . 300.00 for audio. 600.00 for monitors X4. 200.00 for Tv X1.
> 
> Everything will be contained rack style with the desk, 1 Printers, 2 Pc's, Tivo, Audio, Ups, External Backup Drive and all - Should be Fun..!
> 
> All ideas and suggestions are welcome excluding find a new wife..! I can throw more doh at this project later, just need to get ready for Crisis 3 Now.
> 
> Currently I am looking into memory for this board - thinking 8-16 Gig 4x4 or 2X4 config, DDR3 1600 CL 9 / 8, would there be a reason to go with DDR 1800+ for this build..?
> 
> Thanks In Advance...


I bought the I5-3570k, and this ram:

G.SKILL Ares Series 16GB (2 x 8GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800) Desktop Memory Model F3-1600C9D-16GAR

Low profile, and works good and 16gb future proof. Put on a cheap Hyper 212 Plus, though I'm not overclocking.

Funny you have to come the the Z77 Extreme thread to get some ideas...lol. It's ok.

You seem to be putting plenty of money into your new system, to me. I went from a dead Q9550/775 system to this for about $430.


----------



## iberogue

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dekruyter*
> 
> G.SKILL Ares Series 16GB (2 x 8GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800) Desktop Memory Model F3-1600C9D-16GAR
> 
> Low profile, and works good and 16gb future proof. Put on a cheap Hyper 212 Plus, though I'm not overclocking.


Nice looking memory..!

On the fatal1ty performance board, I believe I read somewhere that there's an issue / bug using 8Gig sticks. Is there a performance loss using 4 sticks of 4 Gig memory, or is it better to use 2 sticks of 8 Gig because its a duel channel board,

What about the Cas Latency ? should I be shooting for a lower 7 or 8 ..? is it worth the extra bucks.

Since my case is open air i was thinking of getting sticks that light up


----------



## NCSUZoSo

Faster memory does provides gains up to 2133mhz, anything past that is pretty much fruitless.

http://www.anandtech.com/show/6372/memory-performance-16gb-ddr31333-to-ddr32400-on-ivy-bridge-igp-with-gskill


----------



## dekruyter

With memory on ivy bridge, high MHZ is more important than Latency.


----------



## iberogue

I just got the i7 3770K, was on sale at Micro center for 229.00 - Sisters coming to town so shes picking it up for me. What i want to know is why are the rest of the online retailers charging 100.00 more..!
all of the mainstream retailers charge around 300.00+ for it, and the i5 3570K is around 220.00 so I couldn't pass it up.

K so now - looking at memory for a sec, I read a lot of the info on the anandtech website, in the old days " ya Im old " it was always best to buy the largest single stick of memory, that was till duel channel came out and then you bought matched pairs of memory. Whats the story today..?

In all the test shown on the anandtech website they used or showed 4 sticks, I like the looks of all four slots being filled, is there a draw back though..?
I believe ill be going with 16 Gigz as stated earlier by Dekruyter..! future proof is a good idea and maybe ill do some video editing.

Oh ya for ****s and giggles Im adding a car stereo to the custom desk build, it will match other components.



Thanks for any info - much appreciated.

Edit: after reading the entire anandtech Mem-test - for the dollar the DDR 1866 Mem sounds like its the way I should go.. I have never Oc memory, the Fatal1ty board says up too DDR 1600 without over clocking - What will I need to do to use the DDR 1866 memory ...?


----------



## dekruyter

Getting 1866 is fine...the memory will have a built in XMP setting, so you won't have to do anything. Motherboard compatibility is always a risk, albiet, a low one w/ good memory. Or set it manually, as you suggest. 1600 is just the "default" speed set by the processor/chipset. Get some sticks w/ good reviews and good compatibility...G.Skill, Kingston, etc.


----------



## aar0nsky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X4v3r*
> 
> I will be putting an Extreme4 in a new build tomorrow and would like to know if the ASRock website for that specific model lists all of the most recent drivers that I will be needing. I'm not used to such a structured and accessible mainboard manufacturer's website.
> 
> Can I omit drivers like Intel Rapid Start/Intel Smart Connect/SATA RAID Driver or would you recommend installing them without any intention of me using RAID for example?
> 
> Thanks!


I would not omit any drivers. Software utilities yes you can omit but drivers like intel ME and others you should install if you want things to go smoothly.
The xfast ram and usb garbage you dont need to install.


----------



## Lucidt

New member (technically new, had system setup at end of december), running Extreme4 Z77 board with 3570k stock speeds now until i finish my WC loop.


----------



## spizzlo

I am loving my ASRock mobo!


----------



## NCSUZoSo

Well the Extreme6 is installed and running, I didn't even have to get another W7 key. It accepted my previous key from my Extreme3 with no problem and is activated as Genuine. The only thing I did do was disable everything that wasn't on the Extreme3 like Firewire, Broadcom NIC, HD Audio etc to make it look as similar as possible. If this had anything to do with it I am not sure, but I am glad I didn't have to screw with Windows Tech Support over the phone.

The issue with start up and shut down is gone and Far Cry 3 is running perfectly again! So far I am very happy with this mobo, but I haven't had a chance to OC yet. That is where the real fun will begin!


----------



## aar0nsky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NCSUZoSo*
> 
> Well the Extreme6 is installed and running, I didn't even have to get another W7 key. It accepted my previous key from my Extreme3 with no problem and is activated as Genuine. The only thing I did do was disable everything that wasn't on the Extreme3 like Firewire, Broadcom NIC, HD Audio etc to make it look as similar as possible. If this had anything to do with it I am not sure, but I am glad I didn't have to screw with Windows Tech Support over the phone.
> 
> The issue with start up and shut down is gone and Far Cry 3 is running perfectly again! So far I am very happy with this mobo, but I haven't had a chance to OC yet. That is where the real fun will begin!


Theres no reason you would need another windows 7 key. Other than that im glad everything is working.


----------



## braindrain

Planning on using a Asrock Z77 Extreme4 with an Intel i5 3570k and a Corsair H100i for my next build. I've used a few Asrock boards over the years and despite being cheap they worked well. As far a bang for buck goes, the Extreme4 looks awesome. I just hope the H100i can handle the overclocked temps here. Otherwise I'll have to import a proper water cooling kit.


----------



## $ilent

Hi all

Just got one of these extreme 4 mobos, it's taking ages to load on my ssd, like it sits at windows icon at login for several minutes.

Any ideas? It's a fresh install


----------



## braindrain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Hi all
> 
> Just got one of these extreme 4 mobos, it's taking ages to load on my ssd, like it sits at windows icon at login for several minutes.
> 
> Any ideas? It's a fresh install


Which SATA port did you plug it into? I read somewhere that the SATA 3 ports closest to the black SATA 2 ports are the best to use for SSD's. Something about the controller I think it was.


----------



## braindrain

See this thread

http://www.overclock.net/t/1281576/what-sata-on-asrock-z77-extreme4-for-ssd

According to the manual it's the two on the side of the black ports.


----------



## $ilent

eh I read reviews online saying that the grey ports at sata 6gb


----------



## braindrain

Yeah the grey ports are SATA3 6Gb/s but the two closest to the SATA2 ports use the Intel Z77 chipset, the other two use the extra ASMedia controller which is an add on and thus slower. Heck one of them is even shared with the eSATA port.


----------



## $ilent

Ohh sorry I misunderstood, so if its like this B B G G I should use the left hand side Grey sata port for ssd?


----------



## $ilent

Hey guys my CPU frequency is bouncing around like mad on Realtemp but CPUz shows it as the actual frequency I'm at. Which is correct?

Also wt the heck, my pc is hanging in bios after like 5 seconds. I restart get into bios and it hangs again...is this normal?


----------



## Emu105

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Hey guys my CPU frequency is bouncing around like mad on Realtemp but CPUz shows it as the actual frequency I'm at. Which is correct?


I've had this problem, trust me in a weird way realtemp is right cpu z at times is wrong if you see your core voltage going up and down means your OC is not steady or your cpu is just jumping around its speed. Also way i got realtemp reading it at steady speed is turning off a couple of things in bios C1 and all of that good stuff.


----------



## $ilent

What about it hanging in bios? That's not right surely...


----------



## Emu105

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> What about it hanging in bios? That's not right surely...


Happens to me... too i thought that was normal i hit any button to get into bios it takes maybe about 8-10 sec to then load bios and when i normally load to windows takes some time was well a bit weird, thought this was normal.


----------



## $ilent

but my problem is i get into bios fine then I get like 5 seconds before it just freezes, cant move mouse or anything


----------



## Emu105

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> but my problem is i get into bios fine then I get like 5 seconds before it just freezes, cant move mouse or anything


Got the latest bios ??


----------



## $ilent

I just updated now fingers crossed it doesn't repeat itself.

How do I stop the frequency from bouncing around at idle? I disabled speedstep but that didn't do anything. Also those duration power limit settings scare me, what do they do exactly? It's like long duration, short duration etc there's about 5 settings the asrock guide I'm reading says run them all at max.


----------



## Emu105

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> I just updated now fingers crossed it doesn't repeat itself.
> 
> How do I stop the frequency from bouncing around at idle? I disabled speedstep but that didn't do anything. Also those duration power limit settings scare me, what do they do exactly? It's like long duration, short duration etc there's about 5 settings the asrock guide I'm reading says run them all at max.


Ok if I'm not mistaken go to advance then first thing cpu config and disable C1 C6 state and all that jazz..


----------



## $ilent

Its ok for now but I need to k ow what those duration limit settings do.


----------



## Emu105

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Its ok for now but I need to k ow what those duration limit settings do.




This how i have mine and about that i honestly have no idea what that is sorry mate...


----------



## $ilent

Ah ok cheera , I'm using the as rock overclock guise settings just weary of those limit ones.


----------



## $ilent

Can anyone shed some light on the duration limit settings please? Does it make a difference for over clocking?


----------



## dekruyter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Can anyone shed some light on the duration limit settings please? Does it make a difference for over clocking?


If you read the guide, then you should have an idea what they are and it's recommended for max.

I'm just leaving them alone, or on auto, can't remember which.


----------



## $ilent

The guide doesn't say whether or not it helps an overclock it just says it limits amount of CPU power.


----------



## chronicfx

I have all those limits set to 500. I am running 5ghz no problems.


----------



## lilchronic

i also have them set to 500
and long duration maintained 1s also


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chronicfx*
> 
> I have all those limits set to 500. I am running 5ghz no problems.


same here. 500 and 1s


----------



## $ilent

Long duration maintained 1s?


----------



## NCSUZoSo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *braindrain*
> 
> Planning on using a Asrock Z77 Extreme4 with an Intel i5 3570k and a Corsair H100i for my next build. I've used a few Asrock boards over the years and despite being cheap they worked well. As far a bang for buck goes, the Extreme4 looks awesome. I just hope the H100i can handle the overclocked temps here. Otherwise I'll have to import a proper water cooling kit.


Please read this post I made before deciding:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1198504/complete-overclocking-guide-sandy-bridge-ivy-bridge-asrock-edition/2650#post_19077632
Quote:


> I had to make the call between the Extreme4 and the Extreme6 today and I went with the 6 due to this in depth look at the power circuitry of both boards. Also with the Extreme6 having a 10% off Promo it is only $11.80 more expensive than the Extreme4 (after MIR vs. no MIR on 6) at NewEgg right now.
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813157293
> Extreme4: $124.99 (after MIR)
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813157295
> Extreme6: $136.79 (after Promo Code: MBZ7701170123)


IMO right now, the Extreme6 is the best board for your buck due to the small difference in price between the 4 and 6.


----------



## chronicfx

[quote name="NCSUZoSo" url="/t/
IMO right now, the Extreme6 is the best board for your buck due to the small difference in price between the 4 and 6.[/quote]

+1


----------



## braindrain

Might be a small difference in price in the states but the price difference between the Extreme4 and the Extreme6 over here is a couple hundred bucks. If I was going spend the amount I'd need to spend to get a Extreme6 I may as well get a Gigabyte or Asus board. I've read about the MOSFETS and it doesn't seem to limit the overclock on many peoples machines. Honestly aside from the MOSFETS and possibly the power I don't see many differences between the Extreme6 and the Extreme4. The pricing of the Extreme6 puts it in the same category as other known brand motherboards.


----------



## NCSUZoSo

A couple hundred bucks (meaning $200 or more)? You can build an entire rig (just the components) for a couple hundred bucks. What the hell are they charging over there for a CPU? $500?


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NCSUZoSo*
> 
> A couple hundred bucks (meaning $200 or more)? You can build an entire rig (just the components) for a couple hundred bucks. What the hell are they charging over there for a CPU? $500?


$411 to be exact where I live


----------



## aar0nsky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> but my problem is i get into bios fine then I get like 5 seconds before it just freezes, cant move mouse or anything


This is a problem that I have had since I bought the board back when ivy bridge first launched. I have not been able to figure out what the problem is caused by. I have spoken with an ASRock representative and I was told to RMA.
Everything works fine when it doesnt freeze and I do not have the time to RMA it right now. I will have to just wait and see.

Where did you buy your board at?


----------



## aar0nsky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NCSUZoSo*
> 
> Please read this post I made before deciding:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1198504/complete-overclocking-guide-sandy-bridge-ivy-bridge-asrock-edition/2650#post_19077632
> IMO right now, the Extreme6 is the best board for your buck due to the small difference in price between the 4 and 6.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *braindrain*
> 
> Might be a small difference in price in the states but the price difference between the Extreme4 and the Extreme6 over here is a couple hundred bucks. If I was going spend the amount I'd need to spend to get a Extreme6 I may as well get a Gigabyte or Asus board. I've read about the MOSFETS and it doesn't seem to limit the overclock on many peoples machines. Honestly aside from the MOSFETS and possibly the power I don't see many differences between the Extreme6 and the Extreme4. The pricing of the Extreme6 puts it in the same category as other known brand motherboards.


The differences in the boards are marginal and most everyone on this board(about 85%) who do not do "EXTREME" overclocking will not even come close to being affected by the differences in these boards. I have an extreme 4 and it does just fine. I have seen countless 5ghz on extreme 4's.


----------



## chronicfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aar0nsky*
> 
> The differences in the boards are marginal and most everyone on this board(about 85%) who do not do "EXTREME" overclocking will not even come close to being affected by the differences in these boards. I have an extreme 4 and it does just fine. I have seen countless 5ghz on extreme 4's.


As an owner of the extreme6 and previously owning the extreme4 just like the poster above I was unaware of just how much nicer a board from a stability standpoint the 6 is vs the 4. It is a lot more stable.


----------



## NCSUZoSo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> $411 to be exact where I live


$411 between the Extreme6 and the Extreme4? Are you on Mars?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aar0nsky*
> 
> The differences in the boards are marginal and most everyone on this board(about 85%) who do not do "EXTREME" overclocking will not even come close to being affected by the differences in these boards. I have an extreme 4 and it does just fine. I have seen countless 5ghz on extreme 4's.


It's not just about extreme OCing, the power delivery is cleaner and more efficient. Also the components have a longer lifespan and run cooler at the same speed/voltages. If you live in the US, it is a no brainer for $11.80, now these guys claiming hundreds of dollars difference, definitely not worth that. I would say it is worth $40-$50 IMO. Especially if you are shooting for 5ghz+ or trying to undervolt with an OC (like me).


----------



## braindrain

Total cost of the rig I'm building up, and that's minus monitor and SSD I wanted







,is $1685.00. The CPU Intel i5 3570k is about $250. Extreme4 cost's about $181.50 Extreme6 cost's $216.50. Only $35 sure but that's over R300. That'll get me food and smokes for a week.


----------



## Emu105

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *braindrain*
> 
> Total cost of the rig I'm building up, and that's minus monitor and SSD I wanted
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,is $1685.00. The CPU Intel i5 3570k is about $250. Extreme4 cost's about $181.50 Extreme6 cost's $216.50. Only $35 sure but that's over R300. That'll get me food and smokes for a week.


do you live near a micro center ??


----------



## braindrain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emu105*
> 
> do you live near a micro center ??


I wish. Wrong country.


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emu105*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *braindrain*
> 
> Total cost of the rig I'm building up, and that's minus monitor and SSD I wanted
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,is $1685.00. The CPU Intel i5 3570k is about $250. Extreme4 cost's about $181.50 Extreme6 cost's $216.50. Only $35 sure but that's over R300. That'll get me food and smokes for a week.
> 
> 
> 
> do you live near a micro center ??
Click to expand...

He lives in South Africa dude


----------



## chronicfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *braindrain*
> 
> Total cost of the rig I'm building up, and that's minus monitor and SSD I wanted
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,is $1685.00. The CPU Intel i5 3570k is about $250. Extreme4 cost's about $181.50 Extreme6 cost's $216.50. Only $35 sure but that's over R300. That'll get me food and smokes for a week.


Smokes are $10 a pack here. So I guess we have our tradeoffs


----------



## braindrain

Yeah unfortunately I live in a place where IT stuff is ridiculously overpriced. Some items cost the same here as they do overseas, others cost 2 to 3 times the price. I could try cut the costs a bit. I don't REALLY need a 750w PSU. I could shelve the HD 7870 for now and stick with the GTX 560. Maybe I can finder a cheaper alternative to the H100i. Really do need decent cooling here, ambient temps are usually around 32+ Celsius in summer.


----------



## braindrain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chronicfx*
> 
> Smokes are $10 a pack here. So I guess we have our tradeoffs


Smokes cost between R17 and R30 a pack here. That's $1.80-$3.30. But then the average bloke here earns about $1.60 and hour or less.


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NCSUZoSo*
> 
> $411 between the Extreme6 and the Extreme4? Are you on Mars?


He asked what a CPU costs, a 3770k is 411 dollars here.


----------



## NCSUZoSo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *braindrain*
> 
> Total cost of the rig I'm building up, and that's minus monitor and SSD I wanted
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,is $1685.00. The CPU Intel i5 3570k is about $250. Extreme4 cost's about $181.50 Extreme6 cost's $216.50. Only $35 sure but that's over R300. That'll get me food and smokes for a week.


Like I thought, it's not a couple hundred, it's $34. For that small difference in a $1685 build, I would be going with the Extreme6. For $34 you don't have to change GPUs all together or even really alter your PSU, something that small could be a change in RAM.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> He asked what a CPU costs, a 3770k is 411 dollars here.


I asked and I was talking to braindrain about "a couple hundred dollars" between the 4 and 6. Not to mention I was joking and he is getting a 3570K


----------



## braindrain

$34 in the local currency IS a couple hundred. The average guy here doesn't earn $34 a day. Hell many don't earn that in a week. Just because stuff is "cheap" in the USA doesn't mean it's cheap everywhere. Case in point with $ilent saying a 3770k costs $411 in the UK. Oh and $1685 in my currency is just over 15 000 so its a scary chunk of cash.


----------



## $ilent

Guys I installed the asrock CD and stupidly installed all utilities aswell as drivers. Now I have a page in programmes and features full of asrock stuff.

How much of ASRock drivers/utilities do we need?


----------



## SlackerITGuy

Quick question fellas, where can I get the latest Intel MEI driver for the Z77 Extreme4?

The one posted in the ASRock website is not the latest one as far as I can tell.


----------



## Maximus86

http://www.station-drivers.com/page/asrock/z77extreme4.htm


----------



## dekruyter

Broke the stupid pci-e sliding lock mechanism on my z77 Extreme6 while trouble shooting a video card fan problem....oh well, the screws hold it pretty securely.


----------



## dekruyter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SlackerITGuy*
> 
> Quick question fellas, where can I get the latest Intel MEI driver for the Z77 Extreme4?
> 
> The one posted in the ASRock website is not the latest one as far as I can tell.


My understanding this/ime/mei is for IT remove access to your pc in a business/enterprise environment....install the driver (to get rid of yellow asterisk in device manager, but not any software.


----------



## Airrick10

So I installed the latest intel USB 3.0 driver and now my keyboard doesn't resume my pc from sleep state...only my mouse. I wonder what's causing this. BIOS is set up to wake pc by USB keyboard n mouse.


----------



## dekruyter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Airrick10*
> 
> So I installed the latest intel USB 3.0 driver and now my keyboard doesn't resume my pc from sleep state...only my mouse. I wonder what's causing this. BIOS is set up to wake pc by USB keyboard n mouse.


Welcome to the Sleep/Resume problems club!


----------



## Airrick10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dekruyter*
> 
> Welcome to the Sleep/Resume problems club!


lol tell me about it....it was working fine but I used the link on one of the earlier posts which had the latest drivers and I installed the important ones. After that when my pc is in sleep mode and I hit the keys on my keyboard it won't wake up my pc. I uninstall the driver and then it works fine. Not sure what it is.


----------



## Airrick10

Never mind...I figured it out! Device manager>Keyboards>Properties>Power managemente>enabled "allow this device to wake the computer....Done!


----------



## jonashendrickx

Can the Extreme 4 owners and others check if C3 and C6 disabling is working? I disabled it with my 2500k, but it seems still active when reading cpu clocks and voltages in Throttlestop.

I made a bug report but they are not answerring.

My warranty is maybe expired I don't know, but can I get a refund for this ? Their previous BIOS has a screwed up LLC so I have to go way back to the first releases where Windows 8 is not supported.


----------



## aar0nsky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chronicfx*
> 
> As an owner of the extreme6 and previously owning the extreme4 just like the poster above I was unaware of just how much nicer a board from a stability standpoint the 6 is vs the 4. It is a lot more stable.


Please elaborate on more stable. What was so drastically different.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NCSUZoSo*
> 
> $411 between the Extreme6 and the Extreme4? Are you on Mars?
> It's not just about extreme OCing, the power delivery is cleaner and more efficient. Also the components have a longer lifespan and run cooler at the same speed/voltages. If you live in the US, it is a no brainer for $11.80, now these guys claiming hundreds of dollars difference, definitely not worth that. I would say it is worth $40-$50 IMO. Especially if you are shooting for 5ghz+ or trying to undervolt with an OC (like me).


I live in the U.S. I got the extreme4 when it first came out for 89.99. The extreme6 was over 150 at the time.
Your overclock is 4.2Ghz according to your sig. Tell me how the extreme6 helped you get there over the extreme4....
Please show me a comparison of the power delivery differences between the extreme 4 and extreme 6,(I am asking for real world proof that the power is in fact cleaner).
Also your comment about "shooting for 5ghz" is completely not true. It is clear that there is no consistency in Ivy Bridge chips and that they are random. I believe it would depend more on your chip than your motherboard at that point. (I dont have Sandy Bridge so I wont comment on it.)

If you are having stability problems overclocking on the extreme4 then you are doing it wrong.


----------



## Omzig

Hey all New member here!

Just Re-built a system with a V77 Extreme4 + i5 3570k + 8gb of G-skill Ripjaw at it new heart

Ive Had a few teething issue's with the board sofar stuff like my 7970 giving out 5 beeps + outputting on 1/8 of the BIOS screen to my monitor.

In the end I managed to get into the bios by using an old 1024x768 monitor + onboard DVI & after getting my drives set up i reinstalled win7 x64 Ive grabbed and updated to the 2.70 BIOS which im happy to say has cured the 7970 no video error and oversized output on my main Hazro 27" (the v77 replaced an Asus P8Z68-V gen3 that also had those issues even after a BIOS update)

I'll be venturing in to OC land over the coming weekend but my main problems remaining atm with this board (you guessed it) are to do with Sleep

the 3 main problems i have are

1. PS/2 mouse port is totally dead when resuming from sleep (i use a ergo PS/2 mouse due to wrist problems) and i have to kill the power to get it back.
2.If left in sleep for a hour or so the system will not resume (gfx card fan powers up to full and i need to power off system will not reset)i have disable Deep Sleep in the bios but the problem persists
3.Cant wake the system from my G15 keyboard (USB) ever though allow device to wake is set in windows & system will boot from cold from a keystroke

Seems im not the only one with sleep issues but i just thought id ask if anyone else has seen this before i start reading thorugh 259 pages!

Cheers
Gizmo


----------



## spizzlo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Airrick10*
> 
> Never mind...I figured it out! Device manager>Keyboards>Properties>Power managemente>enabled "allow this device to wake the computer....Done!


Thank you! I had the same problem but it was my mouse that stopped working.


----------



## aar0nsky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Omzig*
> 
> Hey all New member here!
> 
> Just Re-built a system with a V77 Extreme4 + i5 3570k + 8gb of G-skill Ripjaw at it new heart
> 
> Ive Had a few teething issue's with the board sofar stuff like my 7970 giving out 5 beeps + outputting on 1/8 of the BIOS screen to my monitor.
> 
> In the end I managed to get into the bios by using an old 1024x768 monitor + onboard DVI & after getting my drives set up i reinstalled win7 x64 Ive grabbed and updated to the 2.70 BIOS which im happy to say has cured the 7970 no video error and oversized output on my main Hazro 27" (the v77 replaced an Asus P8Z68-V gen3 that also had those issues even after a BIOS update)
> 
> I'll be venturing in to OC land over the coming weekend but my main problems remaining atm with this board (you guessed it) are to do with Sleep
> 
> the 3 main problems i have are
> 
> 1. PS/2 mouse port is totally dead when resuming from sleep (i use a ergo PS/2 mouse due to wrist problems) and i have to kill the power to get it back.
> 2.If left in sleep for a hour or so the system will not resume (gfx card fan powers up to full and i need to power off system will not reset)i have disable Deep Sleep in the bios but the problem persists
> 3.Cant wake the system from my G15 keyboard (USB) ever though allow device to wake is set in windows & system will boot from cold from a keystroke
> 
> Seems im not the only one with sleep issues but i just thought id ask if anyone else has seen this before i start reading thorugh 259 pages!
> 
> Cheers
> Gizmo


First off, why are you putting your computer to sleep? The computer should start up lightning fast without fast boot enabled so if you enable it, it will be even faster. Sleep and C states are bad for overclocking. Someone can argue that they use it and have a stable overclock but to be honest sleep is useless.
At the end of the day: If you want to overclock, dont use sleep mode.


----------



## Omzig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aar0nsky*
> 
> First off, why are you putting your computer to sleep? The computer should start up lightning fast without fast boot enabled so if you enable it, it will be even faster. Sleep and C states are bad for overclocking. Someone can argue that they use it and have a stable overclock but to be honest sleep is useless.
> At the end of the day: If you want to overclock, dont use sleep mode.


Hey aar0nsky

Well first off im running totally stock atm as always i like to run a new build re-build for about a week at stock to see if any problems pop up,that way im not thinking humm is that glitch a OC problem?

Ive used sleep for years on many stock and OC'ed systems and never had any reason not to,sure the system boots fast but then i have to wait to fire up firefox,thunderbird ect ect or what ever else i was doing,as where using sleep i can hit the KB sit down and im pretty much back were i left off

Sure not using it isn't the end of the world its just a PITA and i really cant see any reason why it shouldn't work.

Anyone else have these issues with sleep? (im still reading the start of this thread)


----------



## Airrick10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Omzig*
> 
> Hey aar0nsky
> 
> Well first off im running totally stock atm as always i like to run a new build re-build for about a week at stock to see if any problems pop up,that way im not thinking humm is that glitch a OC problem?
> 
> Ive used sleep for years on many stock and OC'ed systems and never had any reason not to,sure the system boots fast but then i have to wait to fire up firefox,thunderbird ect ect or what ever else i was doing,as where using sleep i can hit the KB sit down and im pretty much back were i left off
> 
> Sure not using it isn't the end of the world its just a PITA and i really cant see any reason why it shouldn't work.
> 
> Anyone else have these issues with sleep? (im still reading the start of this thread)


Did you enable PS/2 Keyboard Power On in the Advance>ACPI configuration section in the bios?
Is your PCI express settings in BIOS set up to either 2.0 or 3.0 depending on your GPU?


----------



## cianni

Hi, i'm using AsRock Z77 Extreme 6 with 2700K. My current bios version is 1.90.

Which bios is the best for me or the which one is the most stable?

The final one is 2.60 at AsRock site. Thanks a lot


----------



## aznbull

Hi guys just got the Z77E Itx, I had the z68 ITx that was throttling when you OC, I can only say that this board is amazing, it runs cooler than the z68, and is easier to OC with.
My I5-2500k is running [email protected] 1.260v, it can boot with 1.240 volt, but core 1 will fail after 45 mins of prime. So all and all, this board is damm great, but I have a question, is it normal that 1 or 2 of the cores, are 3-4Celcius higher than the other 2 ?
My temps are max 69C at 4.6ghz under prime.


----------



## Omzig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Airrick10*
> 
> Did you enable PS/2 Keyboard Power On in the Advance>ACPI configuration section in the bios?
> Is your PCI express settings in BIOS set up to either 2.0 or 3.0 depending on your GPU?


Ive tested PS/2 power up with both on/off either setting still leaves me with a dead mouse after sleep









PCI-E is set to Gen 3 as i have a 7970 (again test both gen 2 & 3 settings both have the same deep sleep power on issue)

Reading back here and elsewhere ive seen other ppl having the deep sleep/gfx fan full power up issue and i cant see that anyone has resolved it yet.

Im going to fire Asrock support a few questions to see what they have to say will report back if i get any resolution.

Cheers
Gizmo


----------



## Airrick10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Omzig*
> 
> Ive tested PS/2 power up with both on/off either setting still leaves me with a dead mouse after sleep
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PCI-E is set to Gen 3 as i have a 7970 (again test both gen 2 & 3 settings both have the same deep sleep power on issue)
> 
> Reading back here and elsewhere ive seen other ppl having the deep sleep/gfx fan full power up issue and i cant see that anyone has resolved it yet.
> 
> Im going to fire Asrock support a few questions to see what they have to say will report back if i get any resolution.
> 
> Cheers
> Gizmo


Try updating the drivers to these latest one's on this website
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maximus86*
> 
> http://www.station-drivers.com/page/asrock/z77extreme4.htm


Update all except the one's with the red X...those aren't really necessary


----------



## hyujmn

So I've been thinking about something. Right now my OC temps are great when I'm using high fan speeds under load. However, I'm worried about load temps during the summer when it's much hotter. With low fan speeds, I see about 70c load.

Should I disable a core during the summer? Or just turn off hyper threading? I don't need the hyper threading but I got the chip cheap.


----------



## Omzig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Airrick10*
> 
> Try updating the drivers to these latest one's on this website
> Update all except the one's with the red X...those aren't really necessary
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Snip


Thanks for the Updates link Airrick10

Have updated and rebooted but it has made no change to my issues









Ive managed to sort the G15 wake from sleep issue by testing each USB port 1 by 1 seems that i can only get it to wake the system if its plugged into a USB3.0 port

all the ports i tested were set to allow wake in windows DM but it seem only the intel controlled ones will allow the G15 to wake the system from a windows sleep (all the other ports will cold boot the system from the g15 though)

I got hold of a Ps/2 usb converter but if its plugged in the system will not sleep at all (even if ports are set to not allow wake from usb) and re-powers as soon as it tries to sleep
but even after it re-powers the ps/2 mouse remains dead even attached to the converter

I was starting to think it might be the mouse but ive dug out 2 other PS/2 mice (so that 3 different types) and all have the same dead after wake problem....

So Looks like I'll have to live without sleep for the time being because i cant be bothered to rip everything out and RMA the board waiting for asrock to get back tome but i doubt they'll offer me anything new to try

Good news is my OC is looking good with a totally stable OC @ 4.5ghz (started simple and just adjusted the multiplier for now ) going to leave it burn in for a while and then i might try to push it a little higher

BTW thanks to everyone for all the info and posts in this thread its top banana!


----------



## Airrick10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Omzig*
> 
> Thanks for the Updates link Airrick10
> 
> Have updated and rebooted but it has made no change to my issues
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ive managed to sort the G15 wake from sleep issue by testing each USB port 1 by 1 seems that i can only get it to wake the system if its plugged into a USB3.0 port
> 
> all the ports i tested were set to allow wake in windows DM but it seem only the intel controlled ones will allow the G15 to wake the system from a windows sleep (all the other ports will cold boot the system from the g15 though)
> 
> I got hold of a Ps/2 usb converter but if its plugged in the system will not sleep at all (even if ports are set to not allow wake from usb) and re-powers as soon as it tries to sleep
> but even after it re-powers the ps/2 mouse remains dead even attached to the converter
> 
> I was starting to think it might be the mouse but ive dug out 2 other PS/2 mice (so that 3 different types) and all have the same dead after wake problem....
> 
> So Looks like I'll have to live without sleep for the time being because i cant be bothered to rip everything out and RMA the board waiting for asrock to get back tome but i doubt they'll offer me anything new to try
> 
> Good news is my OC is looking good with a totally stable OC @ 4.5ghz (started simple and just adjusted the multiplier for now ) going to leave it burn in for a while and then i might try to push it a little higher
> 
> BTW thanks to everyone for all the info and posts in this thread its top banana!


No problem Gizmo!







Perhaps a bios update in the future will resolve your issue and hopefully ASrock will get back to you and help you out in some way....at least help you troubleshoot your issue or something lol


----------



## dekruyter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Omzig*
> 
> Thanks for the Updates link Airrick10
> 
> Have updated and rebooted but it has made no change to my issues
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ive managed to sort the G15 wake from sleep issue by testing each USB port 1 by 1 seems that i can only get it to wake the system if its plugged into a USB3.0 port
> 
> all the ports i tested were set to allow wake in windows DM but it seem only the intel controlled ones will allow the G15 to wake the system from a windows sleep (all the other ports will cold boot the system from the g15 though)
> 
> I got hold of a Ps/2 usb converter but if its plugged in the system will not sleep at all (even if ports are set to not allow wake from usb) and re-powers as soon as it tries to sleep
> but even after it re-powers the ps/2 mouse remains dead even attached to the converter
> 
> I was starting to think it might be the mouse but ive dug out 2 other PS/2 mice (so that 3 different types) and all have the same dead after wake problem....
> 
> So Looks like I'll have to live without sleep for the time being because i cant be bothered to rip everything out and RMA the board waiting for asrock to get back tome but i doubt they'll offer me anything new to try
> 
> Good news is my OC is looking good with a totally stable OC @ 4.5ghz (started simple and just adjusted the multiplier for now ) going to leave it burn in for a while and then i might try to push it a little higher
> 
> BTW thanks to everyone for all the info and posts in this thread its top banana!


Finally got my Sleep mode, with wake from keyboard or mouse working; here's roughly what i did.

1.) rma'd my video card for fan noise, and therefore i'm on "onboard video" w/ my 3570..........KEY SOLUTION
2.) ensure keyboard and mouse "allow to wake" settings are checked in Win 7
3.) turn off, uncheck, "allow the computer to turn of this device", under the 2 usb root hubs
4.) switched to an Etron usb 3.0 port

In any event, this combination works, but it's unlikely to work once I get my video card back from rma................so this tells me the amd drivers were the problem from the start.


----------



## Omzig

Thanks guys









Using sleep but getting a dead mouse is pretty pointless (have to hard power off to get it back as it stays dead even on reset)
so i'll just stick with shutting down and hope that Asrock get back to me with a fix









Cheers
Gizmo


----------



## TheRAMPAGE572

New Asrock Bios version 2.60 doesnt want to work, when you click instant update in advanced it doesnt allow me to choose which one i want to install it just does one and then black screens  ***


----------



## dekruyter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheRAMPAGE572*
> 
> New Asrock Bios version 2.60 doesnt want to work, when you click instant update in advanced it doesnt allow me to choose which one i want to install it just does one and then black screens  ***


I always try to do bios updates using a flash/usb card. I don't know which method you used.


----------



## chronicfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dekruyter*
> 
> I always try to do bios updates using a flash/usb card. I don't know which method you used.


Agreed. Format a small USB key to fat32 download the bios to it. Reboot and select instant flash.. Done..


----------



## SlackerITGuy

Need help here fellas, I recently switched from a ASUS P8P67 to an ASRock Z77 Extreme4 motherboard and I have a few questions regarding CPU speed, first of all, why does my turbo speed show up as only 3.3 GHz in the UEFI Bios when it can go up to 3.7 GHz? and second of all, in Windows 8, with my previous motherboard, when forcing the "High Performance" power plan, my CPU was pegged at ~3.7 GHz all the time, when here it remains at 3.3 GHz, is there a way to correct this?

The motherboard came with the latest UEFI BIOS btw, 2.70.


----------



## Airrick10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SlackerITGuy*
> 
> Need help here fellas, I recently switched from a ASUS P8P67 to an ASRock Z77 Extreme4 motherboard and I have a few questions regarding CPU speed, first of all, why does my turbo speed show up as only 3.3 GHz in the UEFI Bios when it can go up to 3.7 GHz? and second of all, in Windows 8, with my previous motherboard, when forcing the "High Performance" power plan, my CPU was pegged at ~3.7 GHz all the time, when here it remains at 3.3 GHz, is there a way to correct this?
> 
> The motherboard came with the latest UEFI BIOS btw, 2.70.


Double check the minimum cpu state...what is it set at? If you want it at 3.7Ghz all the time then the value should be 100.


----------



## cmac68

Bios version 2.80 now availible for Extreme 4 owners

1. Patch GSKILL F3-2133C11Q-32GZL memory.
2. Support Intel UEFI RAID configuration in BIOS setup.

http://www.asrock.com/mb/Intel/Z77%20Extreme4/?cat=Download&os=BIOS

Also...

Intel Rapid Storage Technology driver and utility ver:11.7.0.1013
Intel SATA Floppy Image (RST) ver: 11.7.0.1013


----------



## SlackerITGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Airrick10*
> 
> Double check the minimum cpu state...what is it set at? If you want it at 3.7Ghz all the time then the value should be 100.


Weird, that option is missing completely from the Control Panel Power Options settings, I only have the "system cooling policy" option under "Processor power management" tab.










Another thing guys, since I brand new to this board, are there any critical UEFI tweaks I should me aware of? not related to the CPU Speed or whatever, but for smoother gameplay, etc, those types of things, like messing around with the PCIE Link Speed option, I would like to know.

Thanks again guys.


----------



## JebusChytrus

Guise, i've got a problem with z77e. Everytime the power goes off, bios settings are reseted to default. I put new battery but it did nothing. By the way - this battery holder thingy is placed vertically on motherboard and it is very loose, like its being held just by one wire - should it be like that?


----------



## akromatic

is there a way for me to turn off USB power when computer is shut down?

i need that for my HDD which shuts down automatically when it senses the USB ports being unpowered so it doesnt continuously draw my UPS when it triggers my computer to shut down


----------



## dekruyter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akromatic*
> 
> is there a way for me to turn off USB power when computer is shut down?
> 
> i need that for my HDD which shuts down automatically when it senses the USB ports being unpowered so it doesnt continuously draw my UPS when it triggers my computer to shut down


I found this w/ some Googling..............

"It is common for current mother boards to supply power to some or all of the USB ports when the PC is shutdown. That is to allow charging of devices like cell phones. Some users requested this feature, and like it, others may not. It is not a problem with the board, it is simply how they are designed. Some boards seem to be able to switch the power to the USB ports on and off, but not every board. My ASRock Z77 Ex 4 has all the USB ports supplied with power when the PC is shutdown. A jumper to disable this is not available AFAIK."


----------



## chronicfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dekruyter*
> 
> I found this w/ some Googling..............
> 
> "It is common for current mother boards to supply power to some or all of the USB ports when the PC is shutdown. That is to allow charging of devices like cell phones. Some users requested this feature, and like it, others may not. It is not a problem with the board, it is simply how they are designed. Some boards seem to be able to switch the power to the USB ports on and off, but not every board. My ASRock Z77 Ex 4 has all the USB ports supplied with power when the PC is shutdown. A jumper to disable this is not available AFAIK."


Mine will not charge my cell phone when it is shutdown, nor if you plug it in WHILE it is in sleep mode, BUT if you wake the computer plug it in let it be reckognized then put the computer to sleep it will continue to charge.


----------



## akromatic

the guys who design mobo like this should be shot.

my HDD are plugged into rear USB3 slots so i cant just unplug them every time nor am i always available to entertain them during every power failure

my board does not have a USB power jumper nor on/off play thingy so the only remaining option is deep sleep Sx mode which i've set to S4-S5. so it could just be windows not shutting down completely(no real way to find out). i hate how windows suddenly became complex and removed all real control from user.

FYI im using the Z77E-ITX on windows 7. if anyone else has any idea do let me know.


----------



## JebusChytrus

bumping my question: does your battery holder moves back and forth? Maby not as far as shown but i had to make it clear.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JebusChytrus*
> 
> bumping my question: does your battery holder moves back and forth? Maby not as far as shown but i had to make it clear.


is that a pic of the battery??? lol mine does not have any play it stays in there nice and snug


----------



## SteevyT

I'm not sure what to put here. I have this board, love it. For a first time build it was great.

It did take some getting used to that the computer would wake up from hibernate if I moved the mouse though.


----------



## JebusChytrus

Is clr cmos button on the back supposed to light up when pc is starting? Even when im in the bios setup it light all the time until windows logo shows up.


----------



## TheRAMPAGE572

Im having issues installing any OS ive tried win8, it freezes ALOT and during updates it would lock up, i tried win7 and it does the same thing but will install the updates but after system reboot and configuring updates the system will hang or freeze on the welcome screen ***


----------



## NorKris

Hi Asrock owners : )

i got a z77 extreme6, but i got some problemes with the instant boot.. it worked fint at the start but now if i use it the pc just start and shut down 4-6 times before this comes up: continue with system resusme
delete restored data and proceed to system boot meny

any1 know why or had the same problem?


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NorKris*
> 
> Hi Asrock owners : )
> 
> i got a z77 extreme6, but i got some problemes with the instant boot.. it worked fint at the start but now if i use it the pc just start and shut down 4-6 times before this comes up: continue with system resusme
> delete restored data and proceed to system boot meny
> 
> any1 know why or had the same problem?


instant boot is crap i dont use it, my asrock posts so quick on a single ssd, without instant boot


----------



## NorKris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> instant boot is crap i dont use it, my asrock posts so quick on a single ssd, without instant boot


its not crap, it make the pc start at 6sec... just the Post alone with the 2 asrock "spalshscreens" take 6 sec... and comes the boot..
i got 2 ssds in raid 0 1.1GB/s but still instant boot is great


----------



## chronicfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NorKris*
> 
> its not crap, it make the pc start at 6sec... just the Post alone with the 2 asrock "spalshscreens" take 6 sec... and comes the boot..
> i got 2 ssds in raid 0 1.1GB/s but still instant boot is great


I use sleep. 1000 times better and faster it only pulls 3.1 watts from the wall.


----------



## NorKris

sleep and ssd dont work for me o: but instant boot is better, its a restart and uses only 1watt! xD


----------



## Evil Genius Jr

Just thought I'd stop in and say hi!
I have an Extreme4 with a i5-3570K right now and loving the mobo!


----------



## JebusChytrus

your love will end when motherboard will explode in your face


----------



## Fieel

I have a extreme6 and i was wondering how to watercool the mosfet... mmh.. i opened a discussion, please help D: http://www.overclock.net/t/1357038/z77-extreme6-universal-mosfet-waterblock


----------



## Airrick10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evil Genius Jr*
> 
> Just thought I'd stop in and say hi!
> I have an Extreme4 with a i5-3570K right now and loving the mobo!


I love mine too...but that brown pcb looks like crap! Why can't they use a black pcb!!!!


----------



## Evil Genius Jr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Airrick10*
> 
> I love mine too...but that brown pcb looks like crap! Why can't they use a black pcb!!!!


I know! Besides the color and the flimsiness of the board it's awesome.

The VRMs are cool to the touch in my antec 900 on full overclocked load so no exploding will be happening


----------



## Bossman4

Should the asrock bios's system browser show everything currently plugged in? I ask because mine doesn't recognize the mouse (razer deathadder 3.5) or webcam (logitech c310) in the system browser, but they both function correctly.

Is that something i should be worried about?

I have an Extreme6 if that matters, updated to the latest bios.


----------



## SlackerITGuy

Why is my Target CPU Turbo Speed incorrect? It says 3.3 instead of 3.7, anyone else getting this?


----------



## NorKris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SlackerITGuy*
> 
> Why is my Target CPU Turbo Speed incorrect? It says 3.3 instead of 3.7, anyone else getting this?


----------



## kambo501

Well Im sending my 2nd Asrock z77 professional motherboard back to newegg. I have spent 300 bucks on ram trying to figure this memory problem out. The only dimm slot that works on either board is the 1st one. All different models of the ram are listed under the memory support page on asrock's site. Has anyone else had any problems with their MB throwing code 55 in Dr. Debug? Got rid of my Ripjaw series ram and went with the Corsair vengence. MB powers up but the minute I pull the ram out of the first slot and try it in the 2nd or 3rd or 4th slot it throws 55 on me. Idenitcal problem I had with the 1st MB. What are my chances of the 3rd board they are in the process of sending me doing the same thing?


----------



## SteevyT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kambo501*
> 
> Well Im sending my 2nd Asrock z77 professional motherboard back to newegg. I have spent 300 bucks on ram trying to figure this memory problem out. The only dimm slot that works on either board is the 1st one. All different models of the ram are listed under the memory support page on asrock's site. Has anyone else had any problems with their MB throwing code 55 in Dr. Debug? Got rid of my Ripjaw series ram and went with the Corsair vengence. MB powers up but the minute I pull the ram out of the first slot and try it in the 2nd or 3rd or 4th slot it throws 55 on me. Idenitcal problem I had with the 1st MB. What are my chances of the 3rd board they are in the process of sending me doing the same thing?


My Extreme 4 threw a 55 error on me the first time I tried to boot it up. The RAM doesn't always seat properly on the first try. For me just taking it out and reseating it fixed the problem.


----------



## kambo501

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteevyT*
> 
> My Extreme 4 threw a 55 error on me the first time I tried to boot it up. The RAM doesn't always seat properly on the first try. For me just taking it out and reseating it fixed the problem.


I will try that when I get home. That would partly explain why a stick of ram will work in A1, but not A2, B1,or B2. Quite frankly its about to break me down lol. I have bought 3 different models of ram and I am having the same issue regardless of which type I put in. I know it shouldnt be this hard to get this setup going but I know these types of problems happen when building a pc from the ground up.


----------



## Airrick10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kambo501*
> 
> I will try that when I get home. That would partly explain why a stick of ram will work in A1, but not A2, B1,or B2. Quite frankly its about to break me down lol. I have bought 3 different models of ram and I am having the same issue regardless of which type I put in. I know it shouldnt be this hard to get this setup going but I know these types of problems happen when building a pc from the ground up.


I think I read somewhere that if you screw the motherboard screw near the memory area too tight, you sometimes get these errors...


----------



## kambo501

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Airrick10*
> 
> I think I read somewhere that if you screw the motherboard screw near the memory area too tight, you sometimes get these errors...


I will double check the screws too. You guys have been very very informational. I salute you.


----------



## Airrick10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evil Genius Jr*
> 
> I know! Besides the color and the flimsiness of the board it's awesome.
> 
> The VRMs are cool to the touch in my antec 900 on full overclocked load so no exploding will be happening


Kool! One less thing to worry about lol








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kambo501*
> 
> I will double check the screws too. You guys have been very very informational. I salute you.


No problem! That's why we are all here...to learn and to help others


----------



## c2thew

Is anyone else having issues with the AXTU utility after updating the firmware from 2.7 to 2.8?

asrock extreme 4
windows 8 64 bit

attached is a screenshot of a blank error message.


----------



## Dhirrac+

Hi guys! Got an Extreme4 and 3570k and i love it. No problems so far.


----------



## kyton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *c2thew*
> 
> Is anyone else having issues with the AXTU utility after updating the firmware from 2.7 to 2.8?
> 
> asrock extreme 4
> windows 8 64 bit
> 
> attached is a screenshot of a blank error message.


Mine works fine. I had the same issues with win7 64bit. Check your bios settings, suspend to ram, etc. I turned it off and it worked fine.


----------



## c2thew

ok that's weird. I went into the bios and disabled sleep to ram, rebooted (still didn't work), went back into the bios, changed it back to sleep to ram and now it works. Odd, but i'm not complaining!


----------



## Strileckifunk

Extreme 4 rocking a 3770k. Overclocked to 4.5Ghz no problem.

Are there any hidden or not so obvious features I should know about on these boards?


----------



## Evil Genius Jr

Laws of physics don't apply to me







Silly Temp reading utility, fixed by clearing CMOS.


----------



## ORAC

Regarding the "55" memory error on a Z77 Fatal1ty Pro motherboard:

My initial post-up on my Z77 Fatal1ty Pro was a "55" memory error. I simply re-seated both sticks and had no problem. The first time I removed the sticks and replaced them I received the"55" memory error again. Apparently I was being too gentle in seating them. You have hear or feel both ends of the ram "click" into the DIMM. I no longer get the "55" memory error. I also populated the two red DIMMs with G.Skill Ripjaw 8192 MB x 2 (DDR2133 PC3-17000) F3-2133C9D-16GHX to obtain Dual Channel.

It should also be noted that my intial post-up was with the original BIOS version 1.20. I have since updated the BIOS to 1.50 with no memory issue other than the DRAM voltage increased from 1.600 to 1.615 on Auto Setting. I manually re-set the voltage back to 1.60.

I hope this information helps.


----------



## knightsilver

Anyone with a ASRock Z77 Extreme6 with CM Hyper212 or Megahalems ?


----------



## kgtuning

So does Asrock Fatality have in issue with a gpu? my board won't recognize my powercolor 7950. please I need help. But also after I download drivers from AMD I go to install and click finish nothing happens. I'm confused.


----------



## ironma1den

I hope this hasnt been asked in the thread but I have the Extreme 4 Z77 and have been having problem
with the usb 3.0 ports powering up external hard drives. I have 3 rosewill enclosures powering with usb 3.0
on all of them. Problem is it takes quite a few tries to get the drive to power up and show up on computer.
Is there a fix for usb 3.0 power problem or any solutions? Seems like there isnt enough power going to the
ports or something from motherboard.


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kgtuning*
> 
> So does Asrock Fatality have in issue with a gpu? my board won't recognize my powercolor 7950. please I need help. But also after I download drivers from AMD I go to install and click finish nothing happens. I'm confused.


nevermind.... searching this thread helps


----------



## Zeek

Got a nice validation when I was OC'ing today









http://valid.canardpc.com/2684663


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zeek*
> 
> Got a nice validation when I was OC'ing today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2684663


Nice work


----------



## paloema

Please forgive my newbieness...maybe someone can help?

Since yesterday I have the Z77 Extreme 6 with Kingston 8GB KIT PC3-19200 DDR3-2400 CL11 HyperX Predator XMP. If I try to set the RAM speed to 2400 the PC refuses to boot, tries to boot up a few times and then resets to default.

One problem I see is that I have to use RAM-Slots A2 and B1 due to no other space in my case. Could that be the reason for my problems?

In this thread I read something about manual setting of RAM-timings. Do I have to do this?

Thanks for your input


----------



## paloema

Oh, and another one: Tried to install Win8 via UEFI. But in Bootmanager, when I choose UEFI: >>My DVD-Drives Name<< screen turns black for a short moment and then I am back in the Bootmanager. Any idea for this?


----------



## sonixmon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paloema*
> 
> Please forgive my newbieness...maybe someone can help?
> 
> Since yesterday I have the Z77 Extreme 6 with Kingston 8GB KIT PC3-19200 DDR3-2400 CL11 HyperX Predator XMP. If I try to set the RAM speed to 2400 the PC refuses to boot, tries to boot up a few times and then resets to default.
> 
> One problem I see is that I have to use RAM-Slots A2 and B1 due to no other space in my case. Could that be the reason for my problems?
> 
> In this thread I read something about manual setting of RAM-timings. Do I have to do this?
> 
> Thanks for your input


You must use either A1 & B1 or A2 and B2 to get DDR rates.


----------



## sonixmon

Has anyone had an issue with the Intel Rapid Storage application? I read online that some people had BSOD after installing the drivers. My system is running fine but if I try to open the Application I get a BSOD.

The driver seems to be working properly, even during several Raid rebuilds. I can hover the mouse over the IRST icon and get information, but as soon as I try to open the app BSOD!


----------



## cmac68

So since I have a Microcenter within a few miles of me and I couldn't catch an E6 in stock since they went on sale for $129 I decided for a 3770k in my E4 for $229 instead. I would have to say that I'm quite surprised how much further an I7 can be pushed compared to an I5 3570k on an E4. My I5 granted not the best chip would only go to 4.5GHz @ 1.34v vs the I7 4.7GHz @ 1.22v and stay in the 80' temp range with an h80i.


----------



## Zeek

You got a pretty nice i7 there







Mine takes 1.32v for 4.7.


----------



## Fizzle22

i5-3570k and ASRock Z77 Extreme4!!!


----------



## cmac68

So here it is , Extreme 4 and 3770k.


----------



## Strileckifunk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cmac68*
> 
> So here it is , Extreme 4 and 3770k.


What are your settings in the OC Tweaker? I'm having trouble breaking the 4.5 threshold


----------



## TSXmike

so whats this i hear about the extreme4 having crumby vrms? that include the extreme4m?


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TSXmike*
> 
> so whats this i hear about the extreme4 having crumby vrms? that include the extreme4m?


Not sure if this helps but it shows many motherboards and the quality of their vrms.

http://sinhardware.com/images/vrm.jpg


----------



## glina

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TSXmike*
> 
> so whats this i hear about the extreme4 having crumby vrms? that include the extreme4m?


Yes, Extreme4 and Extreme4-M both use D-pak mosfets which are inefficient.
Extreme4 uses an analog PWM (ISL6367), while Extreme4-M uses a digital one (L6718). Extreme4 has more mosfets (and a phase doubler) comparing to Extreme4-M, but still only 4 phases which Asrock falsely advertises as 6.

http://www.st.com/internet/analog/product/253816.jsp
http://www.intersil.com/en/products/power-management/computing-power-vrm-imvp/multiphase-controllers/ISL6367.html


----------



## TSXmike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *glina*
> 
> Yes, Extreme4 and Extreme4-M both use D-pak mosfets which are inefficient.
> Extreme4 uses an analog PWM (ISL6367), while Extreme4-M uses a digital one (L6718). Extreme4 has more mosfets (and a phase doubler) comparing to Extreme4-M, but still only 4 phases which Asrock falsely advertises as 6.
> 
> http://www.st.com/internet/analog/product/253816.jsp
> http://www.intersil.com/en/products/power-management/computing-power-vrm-imvp/multiphase-controllers/ISL6367.html


so whats that mean for the long run?

is there a discussion about this anywhere?


----------



## glina

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TSXmike*
> 
> so whats that mean for the long run?
> 
> is there a discussion about this anywhere?


My Extreme4-M overheats with high overclocks (above 4.4g) and throttles the cpu back to stock clocks once VRM temps reach around 75C. It's capable of running 5GHz stable, but not able to supply the power in the long run. After a while under load the clocks jump between stock and OC. This is something that can be observed under IBT or Linx torture runs, but not in normal usage.

Don't know about the full size Extreme4. It should handle the power better as it has a slightly more robust vrm stage.

Otherwise, the heat is energy lost which means the board uses more power comparing to more efficient constructions. Better quality VRM designs may keep the cpu stable at lower effective voltages which in turn may lead to better max overcloclocks and/or lower temperatures.

I'd say for the average overclock on air, these boards are OK. For anything more, it's really worth it to pay extra.


----------



## adriangb

Can someone explain how Non-K OC works? I have an i3 3225 + Z77E-ITX. I know what it is I just can't find it in the BIOS. Is it thru AXTU only?

Off topic question: clearance being a non issue (I have a Prodigy), would I gain anything (noise wise) by switching out my -current- Mega Shadow (Megahalems in black) for anything under an H1000? I have a Thermaltake WATER2.0 Performer in another build (family member's) that I could switch for it, but unless I'm OCing I think the pump noise would offset any gain. If it would be about the same I'd go for the switch, as it would allow me to use the PCIe slot.


----------



## TSXmike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *glina*
> 
> My Extreme4-M overheats with high overclocks (above 4.4g) and throttles the cpu back to stock clocks once VRM temps reach around 75C. It's capable of running 5GHz stable, but not able to supply the power in the long run. After a while under load the clocks jump between stock and OC. This is something that can be observed under IBT or Linx torture runs, but not in normal usage.
> 
> Don't know about the full size Extreme4. It should handle the power better as it has a slightly more robust vrm stage.
> 
> Otherwise, the heat is energy lost which means the board uses more power comparing to more efficient constructions. Better quality VRM designs may keep the cpu stable at lower effective voltages which in turn may lead to better max overcloclocks and/or lower temperatures.
> 
> I'd say for the average overclock on air, these boards are OK. For anything more, it's really worth it to pay extra.


just something to keep an eye on then.

gonna be going under water here pretty soon... wonder if there are any vrm blocks available.


----------



## glina

I can see you already have your CPU @ 4.5G. What voltage do you run?
Can you check if you get throttling?

I use HWinfo64 to monitor the cpu clocks (sensor only mode). It's best seen on a graph.
Run Intel Burn Test in High mode for 15-20minutes. First cycles will usually have consistent Gflop results (+-2Gflops). Once the throttling kicks in, the variations will be larger.


----------



## Pr0stex

I Bought a new CPU and RAM AND Motherboard, I5 3570k, Asrock z77 Extreme 3
Wheen booting, fans spins but no video, tried 2 other ram types, with and without video card. Tried also another powersupply.
The 8 and 24 pin is correctly in.
What to do? No video signal.
This is a new Motherboard, i thougt it was DOA so i get another one with same results..


----------



## oldcompgeek

Hello fellow asrock z77 owners, I'd like to join up. Here's a snip of my board, it was late in shipping and will be here tomorrow and, of course, everything else for the build arrived on friday so i've been sitting on my hands...lol. I previously owned and loved my 990fx fatality pro and have been a lifelong AMD user but decided to try an Intel at least once so this is my first ever intel build. I cant really consider myself an AMD "fanboy" or whatever if I haven't even tried the competition right?


My build consists of a Elysium tower, the z77 professional fatality, 4 x 2gb dominator 1866 with the gt fan, I5 3570k cpu, HIS 7850 2gb and will xfire them if it looks like it'll work well, Corsair GS600 p.s. , numerous lighting aids, swiftech dual 140 quiet rad, black ice triple 120 rad, swiftech mcp 350 pump, and I still have to research the best cpu and gpu h2o blocks to use as well as the best res combination. I am also looking into the aquacomputer aquero or the xt and whether or not it's worth the cash. Thanks all!!!


----------



## hexaq

Just finished upgrading my system with a Extreme4/i5-3570k, using it at a mild OC to 4.2 Ghz for day to day use (on air, with contac 30 cpu cooler, also confirming the cooler doesn't hinder the tall Memory modules on first slot. For this cooler the case needs to be min 18.8 cm wide or you won't be able to close the lid).

Only 'snag' I encountered was boot failure when trying to push the memory at it's rated 2400 speed. This resulted in boot loop and reload of previous DDR frequency by the UEFI boot guard. The memory works fine at XMP profile 2 at 2133. Maybe a bios upgrade later on will fix it (running latest v2.80 BIOS)

The memory in question:
HyperX Predator (T2) - 8GB Kit* (2x4GB) - DDR3 2400MHz CL11 DIMM
Part Number: KHX24C11T2K2/8X (can be found in the list of supported memory for the motherboard)
XMP Profile 1: 2400MHz, 11-13-13, 1.65V
XMP Profile 2: 2133MHz, 11-12-11, 1.6V

Fan wise, achieving good control was a bit iffy. Needed to set fan control to manual in speedfan (to be controled via defined temp-vs-rpm curve), otherwise bios would kick in from time to time and push the fans to 100%.
At the moment I have 2 controllable fans (4 pin), one in cpu_1 slot, one on cha_1 slot. Via speedfan I have them both linked to CPU package temperature, since linking to core temp would yield too high fan speed variation when going from load to idle and vice-versa(super annoying when converting multiple video files).

A extra constant speed fan pulls air from the side of the case to feed air to the video card, and another pulls air from the front to have a bit extra air flow twords the CPU

Under prime95 core temps are in the 70C range, with package being reported at 46C max (so far) at 4.2 GHz OC. Will push further when the thermal paste has had more time to settle.


----------



## EnoBiko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pr0stex*
> 
> I Bought a new CPU and RAM AND Motherboard, I5 3570k, Asrock z77 Extreme 3
> Wheen booting, fans spins but no video, tried 2 other ram types, with and without video card. Tried also another powersupply.
> The 8 and 24 pin is correctly in.
> What to do? No video signal.
> This is a new Motherboard, i thougt it was DOA so i get another one with same results..


Do you have anything plugged into the ATX 12V Power Connector (ATX12V1)? Or, is that the "8 pin" you mention?


----------



## Pr0stex

That's the 8pin


----------



## Pr0stex

That's the 8pin


----------



## Geezerman

Hello. I'm doing a build with the extreme6 1155 socket. Should the debugger light go off while in windows? Also, the onboard power and reset switch don't light up until you hit them to start up, then they go out again. I don't see any LED lights on the board while it is running.

When it's off, there are no lights at all, I was thinking the onboard power switch LED would stay lit.

Edit
OK, found the on/off switch for the debugger led in the bios.


----------



## chronicfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Geezerman*
> 
> Hello. I'm doing a build with the extreme6 1155 socket. Should the debugger light go off while in windows? Also, the onboard power and reset switch don't light up until you hit them to start up, then they go out again. I don't see any LED lights on the board while it is running.
> 
> When it's off, there are no lights at all, I was thinking the onboard power switch LED would stay lit.
> 
> Edit
> OK, found the on/off switch for the debugger led in the bios.


Not sure. If your CPU and all components are functional than I would say it is doing what it is supposed to. For 20 or 30 dollars you can set up some very nice led or uv lighting for your case if the aesthetics are more important to you.


----------



## Geezerman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chronicfx*
> 
> Not sure. If your CPU and all components are functional than I would say it is doing what it is supposed to. For 20 or 30 dollars you can set up some very nice led or uv lighting for your case if the aesthetics are more important to you.


well yeah, I do use LED strips in my builds for added ambiance. I got used to my Gigabyte build where the onboard power switch is lit up with a large red LED . Real easy to find . I like having things like that when testing out the hardware prior to wiring up the front panel wires.


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *c2thew*
> 
> Is anyone else having issues with the AXTU utility after updating the firmware from 2.7 to 2.8?
> 
> asrock extreme 4
> windows 8 64 bit


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *c2thew*
> 
> ok that's weird. I went into the bios and disabled sleep to ram, rebooted (still didn't work), went back into the bios, changed it back to sleep to ram and now it works. Odd, but i'm not complaining!


Mine never worked at all, I never bothered getting it to work. This motherboard is finnicky with what it will and won't allow to work >.>


----------



## dekruyter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Geezerman*
> 
> Hello. I'm doing a build with the extreme6 1155 socket. Should the debugger light go off while in windows? Also, the onboard power and reset switch don't light up until you hit them to start up, then they go out again. I don't see any LED lights on the board while it is running.
> 
> When it's off, there are no lights at all, I was thinking the onboard power switch LED would stay lit.
> 
> Edit
> OK, found the on/off switch for the debugger led in the bios.


Yes, it's normal. If the debugger light goes out, it means there are no errors, and you are in the OS.

Cmos reset only lights up when you press it.


----------



## Fieel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dekruyter*
> 
> Cmos reset only lights up when you press it.


What's the Cmos reset button for?


----------



## oldcompgeek

For anyone that is new to Intel and have old dog AMD tendencies, I just learned something that will be helpful in increasing speed and stability. I first was told, since I have a more than adequate GPU, to uninstall Lucid and MVP as well as the onboard VGA softwware and then restart and set the VGA "share" memory to the lowest setting (32). Then, after startup, I was told that even though I had installed win7 in "IDE" sata emulation mode, that I could change it to AHCI and be able to use the Intel rapid storage technology software. I had only used ahci when I had tried my taste for ssd's but only IDE before and since (or RAID0). I simply wasn't aware of the ability of mechanicals using AHCI truthfully. BOY!! There is a substantial difference. It was a process involved and I will pass along the link for any other AMD converts who may have installed in IDE mode.

http://forums.guru3d.com/showthread.php?t=354428

here is another link they gave me as well:

http://forums.guru3d.com/showthread.php?t=313676

I hope this helps someone like me that has a SATA3 hard drive, not necessarily an SSD too, to changeover to AHCI and get the benefits of Intel's Rapid Storage Technology. Thanks for reading and for being patient with us that are new to Intel. There are alot of software differences too, not just hardware.


----------



## Geezerman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oldcompgeek*
> 
> For anyone that is new to Intel and have old dog AMD tendencies, I just learned something that will be helpful in increasing speed and stability. I first was told, since I have a more than adequate GPU, to uninstall Lucid and MVP as well as the onboard VGA softwware and then restart and set the VGA "share" memory to the lowest setting (32). Then, after startup, I was told that even though I had installed win7 in "IDE" sata emulation mode, that I could change it to AHCI and be able to use the Intel rapid storage technology software. I had only used ahci when I had tried my taste for ssd's but only IDE before and since (or RAID0). I simply wasn't aware of the ability of mechanicals using AHCI truthfully. BOY!! There is a substantial difference. It was a process involved and I will pass along the link for any other AMD converts who may have installed in IDE mode.
> 
> http://forums.guru3d.com/showthread.php?t=354428
> 
> here is another link they gave me as well:
> 
> http://forums.guru3d.com/showthread.php?t=313676
> 
> I hope this helps someone like me that has a SATA3 hard drive, not necessarily an SSD too, to changeover to AHCI and get the benefits of Intel's Rapid Storage Technology. Thanks for reading and for being patient with us that are new to Intel. There are alot of software differences too, not just hardware.


I read a long time ago that the benefit of sata3 with a mechanical drive was almost nothing due to the limitations of the mechanical parts.I'm not saying you are wrong, since you are changing settings that would benefit any drive. I'm just asking if all settings were maximized, like having AHCI and Intel rapid storage already in place, is there a benefit for running a mechanical drive on a sata3 port?


----------



## oldcompgeek

I am not exactly sure what you mean by benefits, but I personally use mechanicals for their longevity and maintenance free years of operation. I did notice a SUBSTANTIAL speed difference in load times for programs such as Autodesk 2013 and NERO media center which both would usually take a minute to load(not an actual minute lol) They both now load almost instantly. The mechanical boot drives I am using for the moment are 64mb cache sata 3 drives although I normally, and will soon be running my W.D. V'raptor 1tb 10000 rpm 64 cache drives which will be quicker still. If you mean If you already run AHCI and sata 3 with rapid storage technology will there be a difference, then I have no idea. I wrote the post for anyone like me who is building an Intel system for the first time, hasn't had access to any rapid anything, and is in the habit of installing windows in IDE mode (when using mechanmical hard drives and not ssd's b/c if using ssd's even on AMD, we use AHCI as well. I am actually glad that I installed win7 in IDE mode as I would have never believed that the Rapid Storage and AHCI would have had that much of an effect. 150 per second is great for a mechanical hard drive I think.


----------



## chronicfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fieel*
> 
> What's the Cmos reset button for?


If your computer won't boot. Press it. If it still does not boot then it was not the problem.


----------



## victini91

Would like to hop in, if everyone don't mind.
Proof:


Other pics is in my sig rig Phantom "N"( if it's relevant, duh!)


----------



## motherpuncher

Hi all I was wondering if anyone here might be able to help me with my problem of not getting my board to post in dual channel? I started the thread here.. THANKS
http://www.overclock.net/t/1361335/new-build-and-dual-channel-wont-work-help-please#post_19305502


----------



## Geezerman

Well, the Extreme6 1155 has been a very smooth build for me. One of the easiest setups I have done. I like the bios too, which actually has better mouse support than the UD5H. I wish the board was thicker and more substantial, like the UD series..

I have a question on using a PCIe TV tuner in the second PCI-E 3.0 X16 slot. I know it can be done on other boards. I tried it in the second PCI-E 3.0 X16 slot. and nothing was recognized. Now, right now I don't have a video card in it, and maybe it has to have a video card in the first PCI-E 3.0 X16 slot before it enables the second PCI-E 3.0 X16 slot..

This board only has one PCI-Express X1 slot in it, and I want to use two PCI-Express X1 cards.


----------



## punceh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Geezerman*
> 
> Well, the Extreme6 1155 has been a very smooth build for me. One of the easiest setups I have done. I like the bios too, which actually has better mouse support than the UD5H. I wish the board was thicker and more substantial, like the UD series..
> 
> I have a question on using a PCIe TV tuner in the second PCI-E 3.0 X16 slot. I know it can be done on other boards. I tried it in the second PCI-E 3.0 X16 slot. and nothing was recognized. Now, right now I don't have a video card in it, and maybe it has to have a video card in the first PCI-E 3.0 X16 slot before it enables the second PCI-E 3.0 X16 slot..
> 
> This board only has one PCI-Express X1 slot in it, and I want to use two PCI-Express X1 cards.


have you tried using the tv tuner card in the first PCI-e 3.0 16x slot? if that doesnt work either i guess it might be the same kind of problem a lot of people are having with not getting their gpu's showing up? so try clearing cmos/update bios


----------



## Strileckifunk

Hey guys, I'm wondering if my Extreme 4 is starting to die on me already. Today after installing some fans I couldn't get my bios to post. I removed one of the sticks of RAM from the module and and shazzam, back up again. I tested the the stick of RAM in another slot and it worked fine. Tested some back up RAM in it's original slot and nothing. So, I know that slot is dead. That was a couple hours ago, but about an hour ago, all the sudden my screen went black. Fans were spinning and all, no video. I reseated the GPU and it did it again, this time everything shut down though; no fans and no lights. I booted into the BIOS after a restart, and noticed my mouse was spazzing so I had to use the keyboard. I did find a firmware update and allowed that to run. I've now been back on the computer 5-10 minutes since that happened. I'm thinking of just RMAing this board, but I just would hate to have to rebuild AGAIN.


----------



## Strileckifunk

Well I guess I jinxed it. After it was running out I went to reboot, and it never posted after. Dr. Debug gives me varying codes relating to memory. Tried 4 different sticks in all kinds of arrangements and no luck. Reset CMOS and resettled everything as well.









I guess I'll dust off my Wii U for a couple days.


----------



## Geezerman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *punceh*
> 
> have you tried using the tv tuner card in the first PCI-e 3.0 16x slot? if that doesnt work either i guess it might be the same kind of problem a lot of people are having with not getting their gpu's showing up? so try clearing cmos/update bios


OK, here's what I did. I had an old HD 5450 laying around, so I put that in the first PCI-E X16 slot, it booted fine with it. I put the PCI-E X1 tuner in the 2nd PCI-E X16 , with the HD 5450 in the first, slot and I got no recognition of the tuner until I manually set the speed to Gen 1 in the bios for slot 2.., then it was recognized.

Thanks


----------



## Kitarist

Aloha!!!

Lately i've been doing some research and it seems that this board is really best bang for the buck right now. I also like the fact that it has ALC898 Audio instead of the 892. The LAN is also great.

Ok this might sound hilarious but...

So i decided to check loads of some gameplay videos using this type of motherboard and noticed that all gameplay using this mobo had some kind of "slowmo" feel to them. When i compared this with loads of other random gameplay videos with other motherboards the gameplay felt "faster or snappier".

Is it a placebo effect or is just a coincidence that all people using Asrock board use the same encoding settings which could cause the" slowmo" feel?

Or will we in the future realize that even motherboards can have latency issues due to their designs?

I'm actually looking to buy a great motherboard without worrying about funny stuff like this

So is it worth spending a little bit more and get something else? (Kinda interested in Msi Mpower)

Thanks again!!!


----------



## cianni

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cianni*
> 
> Hi, i'm using AsRock Z77 Extreme 6 with 2700K. My current bios version is 1.90.
> 
> Which bios is the best for me or the which one is the most stable?
> 
> The final one is 2.60 at AsRock site. Thanks a lot


+123


----------



## sirchurney

Hey Guys,

I'm working on a new build with a Z77 Extreme6 and running into a bit of a problem:

I was having trouble installing my Win7 on my SSD and thanks to some advice from another forum tried running an update via internet flash. The update stopped for a couple of hours at 15%, I was unable to move mouse, use keyboard, anything, and I (stupidly) rebooted the machine. Now I receive a series of beeps on boot up and have no video.

When I press CMOS Dr. Debug displays 4F then F1 then F2 and sits at F2 for a while.

Is there anything, aside from calling ASRock and attempting to fill a RMA that I can do?

Thanks for any advice,
Alex


----------



## jameschisholm

I once had this issue installing an OS on an older one of my builds where it froze while expanding windows files, It turned out to be faulty RAM. The fault occurred because the RAM had errors during the OS installation process.


----------



## punceh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sirchurney*
> 
> Hey Guys,
> 
> I'm working on a new build with a Z77 Extreme6 and running into a bit of a problem:
> 
> I was having trouble installing my Win7 on my SSD and thanks to some advice from another forum tried running an update via internet flash. The update stopped for a couple of hours at 15%, I was unable to move mouse, use keyboard, anything, and I (stupidly) rebooted the machine. Now I receive a series of beeps on boot up and have no video.
> 
> When I press CMOS Dr. Debug displays 4F then F1 then F2 and sits at F2 for a while.
> 
> Is there anything, aside from calling ASRock and attempting to fill a RMA that I can do?
> 
> Thanks for any advice,
> Alex


if its a faulty bios flash i think really the only thing you could do is buy another bios chip and replace it? you can get one from http://www.bios-service-center.com/product_info.php?products_id=32627
i would try your RMA first though








edit: wrong link


----------



## aar0nsky

I am still having issues with freezing during startup randomly. I cant tell if this is my ssd or my mobo. Although I still randomly get freezing in the BIOS









If I find time to start actually benchmarking again I will probably purchase a different board. I am also about to get a different case so this may be a good time to do both.


----------



## Geezerman

I'm working with an Asrock Extreme6 and i5-3570K. At stock bios settings, both CPUZ and Real Temp show quick fluctuations in core speed even at idle.

Like with 1 to 3% CPU usage, I'm seeing Core Speeds between 3200 to 3440 MHz on real temp

With CPUz, it gets into the turbo range of up to 3700 MHz, and this is at idle. These fluctuations happen about every second. It does not seem to downclock like it should. Not seeing below 3200 MHz with real temp

With prime95, it pegs at 3600 MHz and stays there. Bios has been updated. Any ideas on this?

EDIT...I found it. Installing the Asrock utility adds another power management option in Win 7, and it disabled speedstep.


----------



## oldcompgeek

Hey fellas, do y'all know if there is a particular ssd -- type or size -- that's best to use with the caching software on the z77 mobo's? Thx


----------



## chronicfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oldcompgeek*
> 
> Hey fellas, do y'all know if there is a particular ssd -- type or size -- that's best to use with the caching software on the z77 mobo's? Thx


Intel recommends 32gb as optimum size although you may use up to 64gb. Slc memory is supposedly better than MLc type for this type of application.


----------



## chronicfx

DP


----------



## HellionGR

Guys i have a very weird problem and im gonna need your help before i RMA.
I just got a AX860 PSU and i have the dreaded Coil whine issue from it.
The weird thing is it happens as soon as i plug my 220V cord on it and the 24 pin is plugged on the Asrock z77.Ofcouse it stays on when i power pc on
Now i tried to shortwire the psu with the know green black hack and this coil whine issue doesnt happen.
So i guess it the asrock extreme 4 causing it
Also i noticed that it gets stronger if i plug my 3d vision emmiter on while the pc is off ,which get me to idea that this might be a pwer saver issue or usb powering.I have Eist C states off ofc anythign else i can disable just to be sure?
Anyone in here with AX 860 and Asrock z77 extreme 4?Your feedback would be most welcome thank you.Unfortunately i dont have another motherboard here to test


----------



## dyaga017

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HellionGR*
> 
> Guys i have a very weird problem and im gonna need your help before i RMA.
> I just got a AX860 PSU and i have the dreaded Coil whine issue from it.
> The weird thing is it happens as soon as i plug my 220V cord on it and the 24 pin is plugged on the Asrock z77.Ofcouse it stays on when i power pc on
> Now i tried to shortwire the psu with the know green black hack and this coil whine issue doesnt happen.
> So i guess it the asrock extreme 4 causing it
> Also i noticed that it gets stronger if i plug my 3d vision emmiter on while the pc is off ,which get me to idea that this might be a pwer saver issue or usb powering.I have Eist C states off ofc anythign else i can disable just to be sure?
> Anyone in here with AX 860 and Asrock z77 extreme 4?Your feedback would be most welcome thank you.Unfortunately i dont have another motherboard here to test


I don't think you need to RMA the board. All the board does is creating a load for the PSU (even if the you did not turn the board's power switch on). I'd fully expect other boards to behave with your PSU in the same way.


----------



## HellionGR

Thx dyaga for the information.Unfortunately i already count the victims of this dreaded story.My xfi xtrememusic died.left channel amplifier dead center half dead right only functions.


----------



## aar0nsky

Well ASRock was fun. I cant deal with my extreme4 anymore so I bit the bullet and bought a different mobo. We will see what happens.


----------



## chronicfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aar0nsky*
> 
> Well ASRock was fun. I cant deal with my extreme4 anymore so I bit the bullet and bought a different mobo. We will see what happens.


What kind?


----------



## aar0nsky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chronicfx*
> 
> What kind?


I ended up going with what I have used for years, Gigabyte. The UD3 board is just the best cost/quality ratio.


----------



## Geezerman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aar0nsky*
> 
> I ended up going with what I have used for years, Gigabyte. The UD3 board is just the best cost/quality ratio.


I built up a UD5H board a few weeks ago. Nice quality board that a family member is now using.

My latest build is the extreme6 and i5. The extreme6 is less quirky with the PCI slots than the UD5H, but many of the extreme4 and extreme6 over volt the CPU, as referenced in another thread here. I have my extreme6 undervolted with a negative .195 offset and stock frequency. CPUZ shows an idle CPU voltage of .840, which is probably inaccurate. It's idle and prime 95 stable.. Temps are much better this way too.

The Gigabyte UD series board are much more robust and solid than the Extreme6 , which is too thin, but you do get a lot of bang for your buck with the extreme6, especially when you get it for 50.00


----------



## bambino167

Question, how is people getting this board for 50 buck from Mc? i was there last night and i dont see that deal


----------



## Geezerman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bambino167*
> 
> Question, how is people getting this board for 50 buck from Mc? i was there last night and i dont see that deal


that was a 2 day deal 2 weeks ago


----------



## bambino167

ok i just pick up the extreme 6 for 104 last night, guess i miss the sale


----------



## sonixmon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sirchurney*
> 
> Hey Guys,
> 
> I'm working on a new build with a Z77 Extreme6 and running into a bit of a problem:
> 
> I was having trouble installing my Win7 on my SSD and thanks to some advice from another forum tried running an update via internet flash. The update stopped for a couple of hours at 15%, I was unable to move mouse, use keyboard, anything, and I (stupidly) rebooted the machine. Now I receive a series of beeps on boot up and have no video.
> 
> When I press CMOS Dr. Debug displays 4F then F1 then F2 and sits at F2 for a while.
> 
> Is there anything, aside from calling ASRock and attempting to fill a RMA that I can do?
> 
> Thanks for any advice,
> Alex


I had the same problem on an Extreme 4 and followed the Bios USB recovery method and it worked like a champ! You should be able to google it to get the instructions, pretty easy.


----------



## kgtuning

Fatality Z77 professional bios update 1.60
http://www.asrock.com/mb/Intel/Fatal1ty%20Z77%20Professional/?cat=Download&os=BIOS


----------



## Sasasd

My Z77 e4 showing 1,000-1,016v vcore in UEFI. However I idle in windows at 0,872-0,880v. With load 1,2v. Anyone who is using offset could you report your vcore in UEFI and in windows.


----------



## fluek66

Im on the hunt for a new board and iv narrowed it down to the z77 extreme 9 or the z77 OC formula.

which one do you guys recommend??


----------



## aar0nsky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fluek66*
> 
> Im on the hunt for a new board and iv narrowed it down to the z77 extreme 9 or the z77 OC formula.
> 
> which one do you guys recommend??


If you are overclocking then go with the oc formula. It is definitely a solid board with alot of good reviews. Extreme 9 is more geared towards consumers with more "consumeristic" features.


----------



## JWak-1

I have a bit of a serious problem:

Been having a fair few BSOD's recently (mostly code 109). Thought it might be a memory problem, tried individual RAM sticks and things seemed to be ok for a couple of days. Then about 2 hours ago, it crashed again with code 109. I rebooted and went into the Bios to check everything was set as it should be. No issues, but I decided to set the Bios to default just incase. (Bios 1.20 if its important).

Now when I boot I get debug codes A2 and A6 (A6 shows whilst in the Bios, then A2 when I try to post normally). I don't know whether this last BSOD was the last straw and something went wrong, or if me resetting the Bios messed everything up.

I really need help on this one, its my workstation and I have two big commissions coming up that I cannot afford to mess up. Anyone who can help I will be forever grateful to









The PC in question is in my signature.


----------



## Geezerman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JWak-1*
> 
> I have a bit of a serious problem:
> 
> Been having a fair few BSOD's recently (mostly code 109). Thought it might be a memory problem, tried individual RAM sticks and things seemed to be ok for a couple of days. Then about 2 hours ago, it crashed again with code 109. I rebooted and went into the Bios to check everything was set as it should be. No issues, but I decided to set the Bios to default just incase. (Bios 1.20 if its important).
> 
> Now when I boot I get debug codes A2 and A6 (A6 shows whilst in the Bios, then A2 when I try to post normally). I don't know whether this last BSOD was the last straw and something went wrong, or if me resetting the Bios messed everything up.
> 
> I really need help on this one, its my workstation and I have two big commissions coming up that I cannot afford to mess up. Anyone who can help I will be forever grateful to
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The PC in question is in my signature.


run memtest on each stick by itself for 3 to 4 passes


----------



## JWak-1

Can I set that up using a mac? I'm on my old Macbook at the moment


----------



## JWak-1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JWak-1*
> 
> Can I set that up using a mac? I'm on my old Macbook at the moment


Burning it to dvd now.


----------



## JWak-1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JWak-1*
> 
> Burning it to dvd now.


Didn't work.......

Any more ideas? I just want it to boot so I can backup my files at the very least. Then maybe I can figure out the other stuff.

Edit: I swapped out the RAM and nothing changed. So either both my sticks went bad at the same time, or something else went funny. I have a feeling that if I hadn't reset my BIOS to default all would still be well (minus the daily BSOD 109's)

Edit 2: Ok, I've sort of solved the issue :/ Would be interested to know if anybody can tell me what the hell is going on though.

I have 3 HDD's installed, 1 for the OS, 2 for storage. One of those storage drives has never been touched since I installed it, but it has old files on it from my old old mac. I disconnected it (but not the boot HDD or the 1st storage HDD) to try see if that helped. It didn't, but reconnecting it did. And other than my desktop image being black for about 20 seconds, everything is fine again.

This solution worked before, when I had a different issue with Windows. But that drive has never been touched, so how can it affect the BIOS or OS this way?

Sorry for the drama, but my heart was in my throat for a few hours there........


----------



## Geezerman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JWak-1*
> 
> Didn't work.......
> 
> Any more ideas? I just want it to boot so I can backup my files at the very least. Then maybe I can figure out the other stuff.
> 
> Edit: I swapped out the RAM and nothing changed. So either both my sticks went bad at the same time, or something else went funny. I have a feeling that if I hadn't reset my BIOS to default all would still be well (minus the daily BSOD 109's)
> 
> Edit 2: Ok, I've sort of solved the issue :/ Would be interested to know if anybody can tell me what the hell is going on though.
> 
> I have 3 HDD's installed, 1 for the OS, 2 for storage. One of those storage drives has never been touched since I installed it, but it has old files on it from my old old mac. I disconnected it (but not the boot HDD or the 1st storage HDD) to try see if that helped. It didn't, but reconnecting it did. And other than my desktop image being black for about 20 seconds, everything is fine again.
> 
> This solution worked before, when I had a different issue with Windows. But that drive has never been touched, so how can it affect the BIOS or OS this way?
> 
> Sorry for the drama, but my heart was in my throat for a few hours there........


I just worked on a PC that had a storage drive with a bad sector as reported by hard disk sentinel. It would sometimes hang up the bios showing a black screen with a cursor blinking, , sometimes it worked fine, sometimes it disappeared from windows. Once that drive was replaced, no problems.


----------



## JWak-1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Geezerman*
> 
> I just worked on a PC that had a storage drive with a bad sector as reported by hard disk sentinel. It would sometimes hang up the bios showing a black screen with a cursor blinking, , sometimes it worked fine, sometimes it disappeared from windows. Once that drive was replaced, no problems.


Ah, I'll check that hard-drive







Cheers.

I don't know if its the source of my recent BSOD's as they're mostly code 109, but not always.

Theoretically if I replace it with a different drive altogether it should be fine. I'm still not sure why removing it entirely doesn't solve the issue, but putting it back does....... It makes no sense  Its like my PC needs that 3rd drive in order to post, but it has nothing of any value on it whatsoever.


----------



## Geezerman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JWak-1*
> 
> Ah, I'll check that hard-drive
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers.
> 
> I don't know if its the source of my recent BSOD's as they're mostly code 109, but not always.
> 
> Theoretically if I replace it with a different drive altogether it should be fine. I'm still not sure why removing it entirely doesn't solve the issue, but putting it back does....... It makes no sense  Its like my PC needs that 3rd drive in order to post, but it has nothing of any value on it whatsoever.


maybe related to the boot order in the bios for the hard drives. try switching sata ports Could be a bad sata cable too.


----------



## oldcompgeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JWak-1*
> 
> Didn't work.......
> 
> Any more ideas? I just want it to boot so I can backup my files at the very least. Then maybe I can figure out the other stuff.
> 
> Edit: I swapped out the RAM and nothing changed. So either both my sticks went bad at the same time, or something else went funny. I have a feeling that if I hadn't reset my BIOS to default all would still be well (minus the daily BSOD 109's)
> 
> Edit 2: Ok, I've sort of solved the issue :/ Would be interested to know if anybody can tell me what the hell is going on though.
> 
> I have 3 HDD's installed, 1 for the OS, 2 for storage. One of those storage drives has never been touched since I installed it, but it has old files on it from my old old mac. I disconnected it (but not the boot HDD or the 1st storage HDD) to try see if that helped. It didn't, but reconnecting it did. And other than my desktop image being black for about 20 seconds, everything is fine again.
> 
> This solution worked before, when I had a different issue with Windows. But that drive has never been touched, so how can it affect the BIOS or OS this way?
> 
> Sorry for the drama, but my heart was in my throat for a few hours there........


Well, If you haven't figured it out yet, I do have one tidbit of info to share with you. Is it possible that windows put some information on the third(or all) hard drives when it was installed? I had that happen once, forgot to unplug all other drives when installing windows and it somehow installed some type of files imperitive to booting correctly on another drive, and thus I was stuck either reinstalling it or keeping the drives all connected. Of course all of that means nothing if the 3rd drive wasn't connected when you installed windows... Good luck!


----------



## gonsa

Hey guys,
So, this morning I wanted to push the OC a little bit more. I was at 4.5GHz and now I made it stable @ 4.7GHz.
After 50mins of Prime, CPU-Z was showing me voltages of 1.352v to 1.360v while CoreTemp was showing me 1.3711v.
Max temps reached 77ºC on H100 at medium fan settings.
Here are my BIOS settings for you to help me out if everything is ok.
Quote:


> ASRock z77 Extreme4 BIOS Settings
> Intel Core i5 3570k (4.7GHz Stable)
> BIOS Version 2.70
> 
> OC Tweaker
> Advanced Turbo 30 Disabled
> Load Optimized CPU OC Disabled
> Load Optimized GPU OC Disabled
> 
> CPU Configuration
> CPU Ratio All Core
> 47
> Host Clock(BCLK) 100.0
> Spread Spectrum Disabled
> Intel SpeedStep Enabled
> Intel TurboBoost Enabled
> Additional Turbo Voltage +0,086 V
> Internal PLL Overvoltage Enabled
> Long Duration Power Limit 500
> Long Duration Maintained 1s
> Short Duration Power Limit 500
> Primary Plane Current Limit 500
> Secondary Plane Current Limit 500
> GT Overclocking Disabled
> 
> DRAM Timing Configuration
> XMP 1.3 Profile 1: DDR3-2133 11-11-11-30 1,60V
> XMP 1.3 Profile 1: DDR3-2133 11-11-11-30 1,60V
> Load XMP Setting Auto
> DRAM Reference Clock Auto
> DRAM Frequency DDR3-2133 (1:8) DDR3-2133
> 
> Voltage Configuration
> Power Saving Mode Disabled
> CPU Voltage Offset Mode
> Offset Voltage +0.005V
> CPU Load Line Calibration Level 2 Level 2
> IGPU Voltage Auto
> IGPU LLC Level 5 Auto
> DRAM Voltage 1,615V Auto
> VTT Voltage 1,141V Auto
> PCH Voltage 1,059V Auto
> CPU PLL Voltage 1,832V Auto
> VCCSA Voltage 0,925V Auto
> 
> Advanced
> CPU Configuation
> Active Processor Cores All
> Enhanced Halt State(C1E) Enabled
> CPU C3 State Support Disabled
> CPU C6 State Support Disabled
> Package C State Support Disabled
> 
> CPU Thermal Throttling Enabled
> No-Execute Memory Protection Enabled
> Intel Virtualization Technology Enabled
> Hardware Prefetcher Enabled
> Adjacent Cache Line Prefetch Enabled


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gonsa*
> 
> Hey guys,
> So, this morning I wanted to push the OC a little bit more. I was at 4.5GHz and now I made it stable @ 4.7GHz.
> After 50mins of Prime, CPU-Z was showing me voltages of 1.352v to 1.360v while CoreTemp was showing me 1.3711v.
> Max temps reached 77ºC on H100 at medium fan settings.
> Here are my BIOS settings for you to help me out if everything is ok.


Looks pretty good! I don't see anything that I'd change. good job.


----------



## gonsa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kgtuning*
> 
> Looks pretty good! I don't see anything that I'd change. good job.


thanks


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gonsa*
> 
> thanks


Your welcome, my bios is setup just about identically to that.


----------



## edelfurioso

I have asrock z77 extreme4 with 3570k, want to see if there are any tips and tricks you guys have for me.....


----------



## ZeVo

Getting my 670 today. Should I just not install HD 4000 drivers and disable iGPU in BIOS?


----------



## Raephen

Hi all,

I bought a Z77 Pro4-M motherboard and an i3 3225for my HTPC, and whule everything is running just fine and cool and quiet, I did get some anomalous temperature readings in HWMonitor while stress testing my undervolt (my previous chip - an AMD APU - could undervolt just over 0,2 V on stock settings, so I wanted to see how far this chip could go).

My OCCT stress test got aborted because one sensor gave a reading of 127 C - it was either CPUTIN or AUXTIN, and I was puzzled. Later I ran Prime95 for a bit and took a screenshot of HWMonitor.

Here's what I got:


I've seen odd sensor readings before (usually fan speeds) but never this much.

Is it something to be concerned about?


----------



## stickg1

Hmm, I sold my GPU so I needed to use iGPU for a day or two to wait for my new card to come in. My iGPU no longer works though. I put in a spare card and the option for initiate display in North Bridge doesn't even list iGPU. Also I noticed that since I took out my chip to inspect for bent pins my RAM frequency is no longer adjustable over 1600MHz (I used to run it at 2200MHz)

I put my CPU in a spare H67 board I have, the iGPU works fine and the RAM is fully adjustable. Do you think my board is dying or do I need to have a closer more in depth look at the pins?

EDIT: It's a Z77 Extreme6 btw


----------



## kambo501

Well I admit defeat now. I have gone through 3 z77professional boards and I have never gotten ram to run in dual channel mode. Was the exact same problem on all boards and thats going through 3 different models of ram. On all boards only the first 2 dimms would read the memory. Would always get a Dr. Debug. 55 error. So I have decided to start from scratch again. Kind of excited too!! Just bought a z77 extreme 4. The z77 professionals worked i just couldnt use the last 2 slots for ram, and I want to use all 4 slots because thats what they are there for. I want all slots filled!! Love the setup on the bios. Very user friendly. I am positive this extreme will fix my problem. THANK YOU EVERYONE that has been patient and helped guided me to solve my issues with my build.

New Build: (same as old build with new MB)

CoolerMaster 912 Haf series
ASRock Z77 Extreme4 LGA 1155 (replacing the ASRock Z77 Fatal1ty Professional LGA 1155
Intel Core i5-2550K Sandy Bridge 3.4GHz (3.8GHz Turbo Boost)
COOLER MASTER V8 120mm Rifle CPU Cooler
CORSAIR Vengeance 16GB (4 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3
Dual ASUS GeForce GTX 550 Ti's SLI'd
CORSAIR Enthusiast Series TX750 power supply
seagate 500gb HDD 7200
pny 120gb SSD (gaming)

Wish me Luck!


----------



## stickg1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kambo501*
> 
> Well I admit defeat now. I have gone through 3 z77professional boards and I have never gotten ram to run in dual channel mode. Was the exact same problem on all boards and thats going through 3 different models of ram. On all boards only the first 2 dimms would read the memory. Would always get a Dr. Debug. 55 error. So I have decided to start from scratch again. Kind of excited too!! Just bought a z77 extreme 4. The z77 professionals worked i just couldnt use the last 2 slots for ram, and I want to use all 4 slots because thats what they are there for. I want all slots filled!! Love the setup on the bios. Very user friendly. I am positive this extreme will fix my problem. THANK YOU EVERYONE that has been patient and helped guided me to solve my issues with my build.
> 
> New Build: (same as old build with new MB)
> 
> CoolerMaster 912 Haf series
> ASRock Z77 Extreme4 LGA 1155 (replacing the ASRock Z77 Fatal1ty Professional LGA 1155
> Intel Core i5-2550K Sandy Bridge 3.4GHz (3.8GHz Turbo Boost)
> COOLER MASTER V8 120mm Rifle CPU Cooler
> CORSAIR Vengeance 16GB (4 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3
> Dual ASUS GeForce GTX 550 Ti's SLI'd
> CORSAIR Enthusiast Series TX750 power supply
> seagate 500gb HDD 7200
> pny 120gb SSD (gaming)
> 
> Wish me Luck!


Actually it sounds like the CPU. Because the memory controller is on the CPU and if you used three different boards, and three different RAM kits, but had the same problem on all combinations then your IMC on the CPU is probably out of whack. Let us know how it goes with the Extreme4.


----------



## edelfurioso

check my mobo out!!


----------



## Ized

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> Hmm, I sold my GPU so I needed to use iGPU for a day or two to wait for my new card to come in. My iGPU no longer works though. I put in a spare card and the option for initiate display in North Bridge doesn't even list iGPU. Also I noticed that since I took out my chip to inspect for bent pins my RAM frequency is no longer adjustable over 1600MHz (I used to run it at 2200MHz)
> 
> I put my CPU in a spare H67 board I have, the iGPU works fine and the RAM is fully adjustable. Do you think my board is dying or do I need to have a closer more in depth look at the pins?
> 
> EDIT: It's a Z77 Extreme6 btw


Sounds quite similar to my thread here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1365061/overclocking-options-suddenly-vanished-asrock-z77-pro4-m/0_60

Check to see if my other issues match yours?


----------



## Ized

Hi guys,

It seems I have manged to kill two Z77 pro4-ms in a week.

From what I can gather, the BIOS has freaked out. There are reports of this throughout gooogle. Have any of you had this or head of this?

Board 1 issues: (Link to topic)
Max multiplier is limited to stock speed (K CPU)
Max Ram speed limited to stock
Onboard GPU didnt work.
Half my RAM missing

Board 2 Issues:
BCLK remains at 100 no matter what I do

Both boards ran fine until I tried to do any form of overclocking. To be clear both boards "work" fine, but the options seem to get locked out in the BIOS.

Board 2 lasted less than 30hours









I welcome any advice really, I dont think I want a 3rd board


----------



## kambo501

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> Actually it sounds like the CPU. Because the memory controller is on the CPU and if you used three different boards, and three different RAM kits, but had the same problem on all combinations then your IMC on the CPU is probably out of whack. Let us know how it goes with the Extreme4.


My heart just sank when I read that. Your the first person that has suggested that and thank you very very much. If the same problem persist I know what the second step will be. Will definately let you know how it goes.


----------



## Koga316

In the bios when I set the CPU Turbo option to 4.6 GHz, my PC either restarts after the windows logo appears or I get a blue screen. However when I get it to 4.4 GHz, its fine. Why is that? I'm using an I5-3570K


----------



## Ized

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koga316*
> 
> In the bios when I set the CPU Turbo option to 4.6 GHz, my PC either restarts after the windows logo appears or I get a blue screen. However when I get it to 4.4 GHz, its fine. Why is that? I'm using an I5-3570K


Sorry if I am telling you what you may already know. This seems like a simple case of needing more Voltage?

I am able to run my own 3570k on auto voltage until 4.43Ghz, anything higher seems to require way more voltage.

You probably shouldn't be jumping from 4.4 to 4.6 without testing whats in-between


----------



## CJAPeterborough

Just browsing and spotted your memory problems which I had myself a few weeks ago (ASUS board-same 55 errors on slots A2 B2)
This was definately a bad pin contact in the socket to the base of the CPU.
Suggest you clean the pin contacts (use some alcohol or contact cleaner) you may just have a bad contact...
Check with a magnifying glass -the contact can be improved with a cocktail stick and conductive paint if you have to -may just need a clean.


----------



## kambo501

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CJAPeterborough*
> 
> Just browsing and spotted your memory problems which I had myself a few weeks ago (ASUS board-same 55 errors on slots A2 B2)
> This was definately a bad pin contact in the socket to the base of the CPU.
> Suggest you clean the pin contacts (use some alcohol or contact cleaner) you may just have a bad contact...
> Check with a magnifying glass -the contact can be improved with a cocktail stick and conductive paint if you have to -may just need a clean.


I will definately check the contacts on the cpu if I run into the same memory problem. My Z77 extreme 4 came in the mail today and i will be installing it in the morning. I will keep yall posted on how it goes.


----------



## magicase

Which one is better for OCing and performance?

OC formula or Fatality Professional?


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magicase*
> 
> Which one is better for OCing and performance?
> 
> OC formula or Fatality Professional?


I'd say the Formula....I have the Fatality professional and if I were to do all over I'd pick the Formula.


----------



## dioxholster

is igpu same as onboard graphics? device manager has intel graphics adapter along with nvidia. why?


----------



## Raephen

Aye, the Intergrated Graphics Processing (Unit) - IGP(U) - is the on-die graphics of your chip.

I would hazzard a guess it's along with your nvidia driver because you have them both installed - the drivers.


----------



## ZeVo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dioxholster*
> 
> is igpu same as onboard graphics? device manager has intel graphics adapter along with nvidia. why?


Just leave it there. You can have both Nvidia and the Intel HD 4000 graphics if you'd want with no conflict. Otherwise, I'd disable iGPU in BIOS.


----------



## tnt0325

Asrock z77 Extreme 9 & i5-3570K, if anyone has any adviceor input on OC'n it Id appreciate it. Wanna start OC'n it this weeeend. And 1 last thing Asrock, ROCKS!!


----------



## Airrick10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tnt0325*
> 
> Asrock z77 Extreme 9 & i5-3570K, if anyone has any adviceor input on OC'n it Id appreciate it. Wanna start OC'n it this weeeend. And 1 last thing Asrock, ROCKS!!


This guide is one of the best ones for OCing your 3570K with your Asrock Mobo!









http://www.overclock.net/t/1198504/complete-overclocking-guide-sandy-bridge-ivy-bridge-asrock-edition


----------



## chronicfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tnt0325*
> 
> Asrock z77 Extreme 9 & i5-3570K, if anyone has any adviceor input on OC'n it Id appreciate it. Wanna start OC'n it this weeeend. And 1 last thing Asrock, ROCKS!!


My only advice is to be safe take what cpu-z says your vcore is and add 0.05v to it if you need to roughly estimate your real vcore.


----------



## tnt0325

Thanks, Ill read through it and when Im done OC'n Ill post my results. Also thanks for the advie regarding the vcore voltage.


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chronicfx*
> 
> My only advice is to be safe take what cpu-z says your vcore is and add 0.05v to it if you need to roughly estimate your real vcore.


isn't that the truth....lol


----------



## funsoul

Can someone review my settings and make recommendations and/or point me to any high overclock bios templates? Atm am running a 2600k under ss phase (vrm/nb under water). Run 54x, 100BCLK no problem and have BCLK up to 108 (35x). Have gotten 5500 but trying to push a little further (so am in ok boints-land)...ideally would like to get to whatever max I can hit with the board as I'll be using it for a number of other cpus.

tia for any guidance!!!!

*moved to proper thread*


----------



## dioxholster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Airrick10*
> 
> This guide is one of the best ones for OCing your 3570K with your Asrock Mobo!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1198504/complete-overclocking-guide-sandy-bridge-ivy-bridge-asrock-edition


is this the same guide roughly as the offical overclock.net one?


----------



## kambo501

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> Actually it sounds like the CPU. Because the memory controller is on the CPU and if you used three different boards, and three different RAM kits, but had the same problem on all combinations then your IMC on the CPU is probably out of whack. Let us know how it goes with the Extreme4.


It was my damn CPU. Took the 2550k out and installed the 3750k and my PC booted right up. I kept my asrock z77 professional MB. Clocked my ram to 1600 in bios and its running like a dream. Thank you so much for your help!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## neldy

Hi guys, just got my asrockz77 yesterday and can't wait to get into playing with it. So much valuable information in this thread.

Firstly though, I am having an issue with the video card (gain wind gtx 670 phantom), I suspect that it's dead, though just seeking any other thoughts.

I did update the bios.
Hdmi works on board.
Old gtx 570 works.
With the GTX 670 in it throws an error code A6 in every slot. (yet to test card in different system).

Any suggestions?

Edit: Just tested the video card in a couple of other systems, its dead. Bugger.


----------



## s7j3

Hey guys, long time z77 extreme 4 owner here. I recently moved my rig to a different location and set it up nicely. But when I turn it on, the system just hangs and the Dr. Debug error hangs at code 36 which is "CPU post-memory initialization. System Management Mode (SMM) initialization". I tried using the motherboard graphics and removed the graphics card but it didn't help. I've also tried clearing the bios multiple times. Any help is appreciated.


----------



## Airrick10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *s7j3*
> 
> Hey guys, long time z77 extreme 4 owner here. I recently moved my rig to a different location and set it up nicely. But when I turn it on, the system just hangs and the Dr. Debug error hangs at code 36 which is "CPU post-memory initialization. System Management Mode (SMM) initialization". I tried using the motherboard graphics and removed the graphics card but it didn't help. I've also tried clearing the bios multiple times. Any help is appreciated.


By location you mean a new computer case?


----------



## Apex89

I just built my computer and will be trying to overclock my 3570k on my Asrock extreme6 soon. Its good to know that there is a ton of help on this forum! anything I should know first? I saw the overclockers guide for Asrock boards and that seems very helpful!


----------



## sp00n82

Does anybody have any advice on how to read the Vcore on a Pro3 with a multimeter?
I'm getting some weird readings, where the BIOS shows around 0.112v _less_ than CPU-Z (idle, no speedstep, no C states, across multiple offset settings).


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spoonium*
> 
> Does anybody have any advice on how to read the Vcore on a Pro3 with a multimeter?
> I'm getting some weird readings, where the BIOS shows around 0.112v _less_ than CPU-Z (idle, no speedstep, no C states, across multiple offset settings).


should be the same as this....
http://www.overclock.net/t/1318629/asrock-z77-extreme4-vcore-voltage-reading-points


----------



## georaldc

Built a new system here with a z77 extreme4 board and 3570k. Is level 1 LLC safe to use? i initially had it set to auto and after reaching 3.8ghz, one of my cores reached 70c so I manually moved it back to level 3 and with vcore offset set to +0.005 and turbo voltage to +0.008 IIRC (+0.004 was giving me freezes after an hour of prime), I ended up with this:



Are the temps and voltage still good? Moving the multiplier to 46 starts giving me BSODs the second I start prime testing. I guess I would need to increase either turbo voltage or the vcore offset (or maybe llc) to get it higher?


----------



## ZeVo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *georaldc*
> 
> Built a new system here with a z77 extreme4 board and 3570k. Is level 1 LLC safe to use? i initially had it set to auto and after reaching 3.8ghz, one of my cores reached 70c so I manually moved it back to level 3 and with vcore offset set to +0.005 and turbo voltage to +0.008 IIRC (+0.004 was giving me freezes after an hour of prime), I ended up with this:
> 
> 
> 
> Are the temps and voltage still good? Moving the multiplier to 46 starts giving me BSODs the second I start prime testing. I guess I would need to increase either turbo voltage or the vcore offset (or maybe llc) to get it higher?


I've been told to use only LLC 3. Others may give an inaccurate reading of your voltage.


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZeVo*
> 
> I've been told to use only LLC 3. Others may give an inaccurate reading of your voltage.


I use LLC 2. LLC doesn't matter for the inaccurate voltage, you will see a lower voltage in cpu z then what your cpu is really using. Pretty sure most Z77 asrock boards do this.


----------



## sp00n82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kgtuning*
> 
> should be the same as this....
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1318629/asrock-z77-extreme4-vcore-voltage-reading-points


Yeah, found that as well in the meantime.
Unfortunately the back plate of my Macho HR-02 prevents me from accessing those solder points on the back of the motherboard, so I'm back to square one I'm afraid.


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spoonium*
> 
> Yeah, found that as well in the meantime.
> Unfortunately the back plate of my Macho HR-02 prevents me from accessing those solder points on the back of the motherboard, so I'm back to square one I'm afraid.


there is actually another thread on here that discusses vcore issues of these boards and why it happens and people are reporting real voltages compared to cpu-z on many boards. have you seen that one yet?


----------



## sp00n82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kgtuning*
> 
> there is actually another thread on here that discusses vcore issues of these boards and why it happens and people are reporting real voltages compared to cpu-z on many boards. have you seen that one yet?


I have, which is where I've learned about the soldered pins on the back of the plate in the first place (very interesting read!). Just makes me want to test them even more, but I don't see a way to do that with that back plate in place.


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spoonium*
> 
> I have, which is where I've learned about the soldered pins on the back of the plate in the first place (very interesting read!). Just makes me want to test them even more, but I don't see a way to do that with that back plate in place.


It was a good read. My Fatality is .065 off at [email protected] but its really 1.445 by my Fluke DMM. So the more vcore I run the more off it becomes.


----------



## oldcompgeek

Hey fellas, I need some o y'all's expertise'. I am wrapping up an exhausting mod build and went to inally connect all h2o blocks, rads, and maelstrom/pump to simply test for leaks on the test bench. I did connect it first with pump only with p.supply jumper'd to ill the loop and chk for leaks, and tightened 1 fitting, and voila' no leaks! I then connected the hard drives and disc drives, and all necessary mobo power connections as well as the 2 140mm fans on one rad. Debug code 55 and boot loop continues... This happened once before when first test booting the hardware on air just after receiving it too, but I have NO IDEA why or what fixed it?? I have cleared the cmos with the onboard button after removing the battery and power supply cord. I have also checked for a sticky onboard power or reset onboard button. What gives? It ran great until I unplugged it all to move it and install the blocks...? Dominator ram (4 x 2 gb 1866 GT) I5 3570K GS600 corsair p supply... Oh and it's a fatality z77 professional mobo I'm NOT an Intel guy either lol.

Thanks for any help!!

oldcompgeek


----------



## oldcompgeek

Sry for doubling up guys, but wanted to let y'all know I got her fixed... Believe it or not, the GT fans had pressed the RAM locks down just enough for the board to recognize it, I believe. I couldn't tell by looking but pulled the fans to check, and clicked in slot 4, and then I knew... All 4 were just a tad exactly the same amount. Time to install the memory h2o block and throw the loud azz fans away... Thanks anyway fellas!


----------



## oldcompgeek

Sry for doubling up guys, but wanted to let y'all know I got her fixed... Believe it or not, the GT fans had pressed the RAM locks down just enough for the board to recognize it, I believe. I couldn't tell by looking but pulled the fans to check, and clicked in slot 4, and then I knew... All 4 were just a tad exactly the same amount. Time to install the memory h2o block and throw the loud azz fans away... Thanks anyway fellas!


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oldcompgeek*
> 
> Sry for doubling up guys, but wanted to let y'all know I got her fixed... Believe it or not, the GT fans had pressed the RAM locks down just enough for the board to recognize it, I believe. I couldn't tell by looking but pulled the fans to check, and clicked in slot 4, and then I knew... All 4 were just a tad exactly the same amount. Time to install the memory h2o block and throw the loud azz fans away... Thanks anyway fellas!


Good to hear you figured it out. My fans on my top radiator are super close to my ram locks as well but haven't had any issues yet. If you plan on ocing high on that board watch your vcore. I have the same board and it misreads vcore. and could find yourself way over safe voltage levels pretty quickly.


----------



## sp00n82

Heh, I just remembered I still have that dreaded boxed cooler, so I may just be able to give it a shot!

And an unrelated question, does anybody know of a good replacement for the adhesive thermal pad/glue Asrock has used for the VRM heatsink? It seems pretty cheap and thick, and since those elements seem to cause the board to thermal throttle at already 65°C (according to overclockers.ru), it might be beneficial to replace that with something better. I just don't know what.
I already have a 60mm fan ghetto-modded on top of it, but I can only run it at 7v because it's so loud, and I still will run into throttling once summer is coming™.


----------



## sp00n82

Hm, I think I may have found a bug in the BIOS of my Z77 Pro3. Too lazy to write it down all again, so I'll just copy and paste my email to Asrock.








Quote:


> I may have found a possible BIOS bug regarding the Turbo Boost feature. It seems that when I choose to disable it, it keeps the previously stored additional voltage regardless.
> 
> Example:
> I disable Speedstep and every power saving settings (C State support). I the set the Offset to -0.020v and the Turbo to +0.148v, save and restart. The Vcore in the BIOS now reads 1.312-1.328v. I then disable Turbo Boost Technology, save & restart. Checking the BIOS again, the Vcore still reads 1.312v, as if nothing had changed.
> 
> Now I enable Turbo again and set it to +0.004v (or Auto), save & restart. The voltage is now down to 1.176-1.192, and disabling the Turbo now also keeps it at this lower value as well.
> 
> Overall, it seems that when disabling the Turbo, it just uses the previously entered value instead, and not really disables the feature.
> This becomes especially irritating if you change the Offset value at the same time. Say you increase the Offset to +0.030v instead, so a difference of 50mV. And at the same time you set the Turbo of +0.148v to disabled, expecting a change of about -0.100v. But instead what you get is an increase of 0.050v, as the additional turbo voltage is _not_ subtracted.
> Unless you first set the turbo voltage to 0.004, save, restart, and then set the Turbo to disabled. Only then you'll see this -0.100v difference you were expecting in the first place.
> 
> Could you please check and confirm that this issue exists? Many thanks.


BIOS version is P 1.90.

Does anybody experience something similar?


----------



## hedgehogbrown

what does the z77 pro4 board do when the cpu is dead?


----------



## sp00n82

Wow, that boxed cooler truly is awe-some (pun intended). I can't even run Prime 26.6 960k on default clock without the CPU running into thermal throttling...









Below are the results of my Vcore comparison between BIOS/CPU-Z readings and my multimeter. My Pro3 reports around 0.030v lower on idle, and around 0.050v lower on load.
And yes, somehow there *is* less voltage used in the BIOS compared to idle on Windows, although all of the power saving features (C-States) are disabled.



I used the MOSFET solder pins on the back of the board, but also did some tests with the VT-1 pin on the front. The latter had a tendency to show a bit less voltage provided, but the difference was never greater than 0.008v, and sometimes it even displayed a bit _more_ Vcore than the pins on the back.


----------



## dramabeats

with offset overclocking do you adjust the offset voltage more or the boost voltage? Trying to stay under 1.3v at 4.5ghz 3570k with no WHEA errors on my extreme 6 also adding .05v to my cpu-z numbers


----------



## sp00n82

It depends if your CPU runs stable with the lower idle voltage. If it does, adjusting only the turbo offset may grant you a few saved Watts on idle.
Not really that much though, the difference for me between -0.020 offset / +0.148 turbo and +0.130 offset /+0.004 turbo is around 2 Watt under idle for the whole system.


----------



## sp00n82

*Double posting because my posts don't show up, lalalala*


----------



## dramabeats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spoonium*
> 
> It depends if your CPU runs stable with the lower idle voltage. If it does, adjusting only the turbo offset may grant you a few saved Watts on idle.
> Not really that much though, the difference for me between -0.020 offset / +0.148 turbo and +0.130 offset /+0.004 turbo is around 2 Watt under idle for the whole system.


I was at .060 offset and .035 turbo, CPU-z spiked to 1.256 when I first started prime 95 and came back down to 1.24 but it would jump to 1.248 sometimes, I was still unstable and my temps were 85c so I'm trying fixed voltage to see how that goes


----------



## oldcompgeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kgtuning*
> 
> Good to hear you figured it out. My fans on my top radiator are super close to my ram locks as well but haven't had any issues yet. If you plan on ocing high on that board watch your vcore. I have the same board and it misreads vcore. and could find yourself way over safe voltage levels pretty quickly.


Thanks a bunch. So, it just misreads it right? There isn't any problems with it's voltage distribution otherwise, right, as far as you know? I selected this board due to how well my Fatality 990FX performed and overclocked. Reached 5.24 ghz on it although I was running a 1st gen FX 8120 too. For the price to performance and features, along with included accessories I picked this over the mpower when they were roughly the same price. Can't wait to get this build done so I can see how high we go running the triple and dual rads and for some extra pop, I'll be running a squirrel's cage-style blower on the swiftech dual 140. Was a 110v but a buddy at a local motor wiring co. swapped it out to a 12v...lol.


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oldcompgeek*
> 
> Thanks a bunch. So, it just misreads it right? There isn't any problems with it's voltage distribution otherwise, right, as far as you know? I selected this board due to how well my Fatality 990FX performed and overclocked. Reached 5.24 ghz on it although I was running a 1st gen FX 8120 too. For the price to performance and features, along with included accessories I picked this over the mpower when they were roughly the same price. Can't wait to get this build done so I can see how high we go running the triple and dual rads and for some extra pop, I'll be running a squirrel's cage-style blower on the swiftech dual 140. Was a 110v but a buddy at a local motor wiring co. swapped it out to a 12v...lol.


Yes it just misreads it. the highest I have had my 3770K was 5.3ghz, cpuz reads 1.55volts but it was really 1.650 or something close to it.
This is my Fluke DMM I used to measure the voltage by the way.


At idle the voltage is right on but the higher you go, the more off it is. I would show a picture of it but I can't hold the probes on the soldered points and take a picture of the meter and monitor all at once. lol.


----------



## Formula44

Hi Guys, anyone test the OC Formula about real voltage test with DMM? Please...


----------



## oldcompgeek

So guys, FINALLY got the hardware into the case, and my 2nd 500gb sata 3 64 cache hd and intel 30gb ssd to set up my raid 0 accelerated stripe... Ummm tried and tried until I had to stop before a hammer accidentally ended up in it... Made the usb sata raid disk with the fatality drivers disk, set up my stripe, set my BIOS to raid, and ....nothing. If I didn't try to install driver, then the installation would make it all the way to "completing installation" and conffiguring windows... then an error that states it cannot continue with the hardware that is in my system. When I try to load driver before starting win 7 installation, it says that I need a 32 bit and signed 64 bit driver... and won't go any further. I even tried every single 1 of the 17 drivers that came up when win browsed for the driver, although I had to uncheck the box for compatible drivers to get that many. Tried 7 ways from sunday to put many diferent sata raid drivers on the usb drive, as well as letting the fatality disk format and do it for me... Can any of y'all help me out on this? I spent quite a few bucks on these high cache sata 3 hard drives and bought an actual intel caching ssd specifically to use in raid 0, and I don't wanna give up...


----------



## oldcompgeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kgtuning*
> 
> Yes it just misreads it. the highest I have had my 3770K was 5.3ghz, cpuz reads 1.55volts but it was really 1.650 or something close to it.
> This is my Fluke DMM I used to measure the voltage by the way.
> 
> 
> At idle the voltage is right on but the higher you go, the more off it is. I would show a picture of it but I can't hold the probes on the soldered points and take a picture of the meter and monitor all at once. lol.


Sry bud, for not getting back sooner---been fighting this striping issuye... thanks a lot for the info though!!! I have a multi meter although not as nice as yours... just a craftsman...lol


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Formula44*
> 
> Hi Guys, anyone test the OC Formula about real voltage test with DMM? Please...


There is a thread floating around on people testing vcore on all these boards and the Formula is one of them I believe misreads as well but not as bad as some of the others. Really all it means is you need to test with a dmm to ensure you know what voltage you are really running especially on high oc's.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oldcompgeek*
> 
> Sry bud, for not getting back sooner---been fighting this striping issuye... thanks a lot for the info though!!! I have a multi meter although not as nice as yours... just a craftsman...lol


Most newer dmm are just as accurate as these higher priced ones.


----------



## oldcompgeek

Hey y'all, I finally assembled my poweradjust 2 usb and installed it in the bay tonight as well as connecting all of the front panel connectors to the mobo...and my Hauppage TV tuner disappeared!! Re-seated it, nothing. Tried to reinstall the drivers, but of course, since it's not there, nothing. I did have to put the usb connector for the PA2 through the nzxt usb 2 hub as I only have the 2 mobo usb 2 connectors and I have the line feeding the hub in one and the front panel usb 2 in the other. I reckon I could switch them and put the pa2's usb back into the mobo and the front panel usb connector into the hub...??? Any suggestions????

EDIT--- Got her fixed, by uninstalling then disabling and removing Virtu-MVP anduninstalling then disabling the igpu as well. Uninstalled the sata 3 asmedia controller drivers, intel usb3 and etron usb3 drivers, and restarting, then re-instalkling the drivers for usb's and sata 3... VCoila' TV Tuner magically re-appeared!


----------



## carmal

Hello there....hail to all expertise....I'm new here...sorry to ask a dumb question...I just build new gaming rig using Asrock Z77 extreme3 with i5 3570K...memory 8gb G skill ripjawsx 2133 MHz...CPU cooler using cooler master V6... All running in stock mod...I just read a post on how to OC http://www.overclock.net/t/1198504/complete-overclocking-guide-sandy-bridge-ivy-bridge-asrock-edition ......but I don't know how to comply those method on my system...

Anyone please help me with my overclocking guide...


----------



## thrasherv3

Hello everyone.


----------



## randomdude72

I googled before asking this question and I found this from last year :
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *useport80*
> 
> 1. i disabled the onboard gpu by disabling the "igpu multi monitor" setting. it's under Advanced\North Bridge configuration
> 2. im running bios P1.3
> 
> here is an imgur link to most of my bios configuration settings.
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/GShzV
> 
> 
> take a look and see if i did anything wrong. i didnt change any of the stock/auto voltage settings, just minor stuff


Does this disable the Intel HD Graphics in my case 4000 ?

Some people say leave it, but I just want to use my dedicated graphic card !

Cheers,thanks in advance.


----------



## sp00n82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *randomdude72*
> 
> I googled before asking this question and I found this from last year :
> Does this disable the Intel HD Graphics in my case 4000 ?
> 
> Some people say leave it, but I just want to use my dedicated graphic card !
> 
> Cheers,thanks in advance.


Yes, it does. Also you won't be able to use VirtuMVP anymore if multi monitor is disabled (not sure why they named it that way, but at least it seems to be uniform across all UEFI boards).


----------



## oldcompgeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spoonium*
> 
> Yes, it does. Also you won't be able to use VirtuMVP anymore if multi monitor is disabled (not sure why they named it that way, but at least it seems to be uniform across all UEFI boards).


Personally, I have disabled and re-enabled my onboard and virtu-MVP in order to see the benefits of it. The program compatibility issues with several of the programs that I use made it not worth using, for me anyway. It caused my Hauppage TV tuner card to disappear. On my Fatality Pro z77, disabling multi and setting the shared to 32mb- lowest available am,ount - and then I disabled the intel graphics in device manager just to make sure that none of my memory was being used. Good luck with it!


----------



## randomdude72

Thank you spoonium, now I only see my dedicated card and the intel is gone for good !
















And I agree with oldcompgeek if I got him correctly, when I bought this board I did some research regarding virtu-MVP, like 80% or even more don't advise people to use it either it's still buggy or need some work as it's not mature enough, and absolutely not much benefit/difference with or without this program so I came to a conclusion to leave it.

Thanks for both of you, much appreciated.


----------



## tw33k

Just put together my new test bench with an OC Formula. I'm loving this board and it looks like I've got a great chip too. Need to push it higher then de-lid it.


----------



## oldcompgeek

Looked seriously at that oc formula mobo, but just couldn't see spending that much for a mobo... lol before this z77, the most I had ever spent was 169...lol


----------



## olivierg

I must thank you very much for this! I tested your config aar0nsky, I have asrock xtreme4 and i5 3570k, i used your config(the spreadsheet on google docs) , It work very good for me, i am pretty happy.

I was having hard time to stabilise 4.6 and I was at 1.4v for it... but now , with your config, it work perfectly!

Any suggestion for me to be able to get to 4.8 stabilized? I have custom loop watercooler and my ambient temp is never over 16c.

Thanks, have great day and thanks alot!


----------



## Sethris225

I'd like to join!

I was doing work on the build at that point, but most of my other pics you can't see that I have an Extreme4 (examples below!), so I figured it's really visible here.


----------



## eskimore

Hi All. I thought I'd share my story.

I got Asrock Z77 Extreme4 + 3570K + 2x4GB ddr3 to replace my old Core 2 Duo. It's been a while since I built a rig so went through the mobo manual and planned all the steps. It was a replacement of old stuff so the workload was minimal really. The hardware job took me only 30 mins - not too bad, I thought, maybe I'm little rusty but I will get the job done right







I had a USB stick with Win 64bit prepared and ready to go. So, first boot - oooh exciting bios interface, all good, all equipment detected - yeah. Went on to boot menu, started Windows setup from the stick and FUUU - BSOD.

Tried a few more times, disabled all unnecessary h/w etc - same. Then, amazingly, my old Win 7 32 bit booted (!) so I popped in an Asrock cd and installed all the drivers. System was running without problems. BUT! I didn't get 8GB of ram to be using 3.5 so I went back to original plan - 64bit is a must. Got another copy of Windows install (got every Microsoft OS flavour for free through college), this time I burned it on a dvd. But the install BSODs again... I started to be a little annoyed, 2 hours into the install and I'm nowhere near finishing. So I updated BIOS and BSOD went away. GREAT, i thought, lets move on. Just after selecting language etc, installation bombs out - "DVD/CD driver missing". DAYUM!

OK, googled this and that and after another hour of troubleshooting it occurred that the USB 3.0 slots cannot be used during windows installation... Stupid MOBO, WHY DID I EVER THOUGHT OF UPGRADING!? That was like 5 hours in... Next, windows installs but it takes aages - 45 mins to go thorugh expanding and installing. OK, finally installed but, whats that? Cant install chipset driver! Its crashing. Tried getting it from the website - same thing... AARGH! Additionally - IE is bombing out with "validation failed" errors and I cant do anything... That's only 7h in... Lets try another install. Another hour - same thing - cant install chipset and keep getting validation errors... OK, mr google to the rescue. After digging thorugh the forums I came across someone who also got their Windows via college's alliance - and it was a... DEBUG version... I am such an idiot!

Anyway, moving on... Downloaded and burned another version - Win 7 N PRO x64 - looking good. Install is going quickly then BOOM - "file missing" cant proceed with installation! God damn! Install must be corrupt. Approaching 8 hours... My mind is spinning, my eyes are red, Its the middle of the night and the sun will rise soon, not good. OK, burned the install on another DVD. Starting installation - SAME THING! MIssing files, cant proceed... OK, again turned to google. Some people say - try with one stick of RAM... (What? Why? Ok, too tired to question)

10th hour started. I was not looking well and feeling even worse. Installing windows with one stick of RAM - either I fell asleep or it went through even faster! Finally my journey was coming to an end! Finished install, started installing all the drivers and software (Asrock, you *******s, I dont want norton!) and slowly but surely, after 12 hours since the beggining of this adventure (and my last meal) - Its there, my new rig is up and running! I can't remember if I was happy or not but I do remember Windows welcome screen coming up before the logo animation was over and my bed surely never felt more comfortable...

For those who think about getting that MOBO and do not want to read above - keep a few things in mind:
- update BIOS first
- use just one stick of ram for OS installation
- only use USB 2.0 ports (if you install from usb stick)
- keep peripherals to minimum for your install - gpu, hdd, dvd, mouse and kb (well, and screen would probably be handy too)
- when installing drivers from Asrock CD - make sure that you select DRIVERS only, otherwise you'll get norton and whole lot of other bloatware.


----------



## Boomstick68

I just went through this myself last night installing my new Extreme6 board. I made the mistake of loading all the goodies in the tower and found out the hard way that's a no no for these boards. I started around 7PM and I didn't have a stable running system until about 430am. What a pain in the ass,


----------



## Geezerman

My Extreme6 build was the easiest build for me in a long time, actually easier than my UD5H build..It's been very stable, except for one blue screen when coming out of sleep. I used 2 sticks of ram , a SSD, and onboard CPU video to install Win 7. I skipped the CD drivers, and used the latest drivers from Asrock.The bios is one of the best I have navigated.

I've run into missing file messages on a win 7 laptop install, in my case it turned out to be a bad sector on the hard drive where the file was being loaded from the install disc. It was loading the file into the bad sector. But this was a mechanical drive.


----------



## chefproject

Anybody with an idea about this.....
http://www.overclock.net/t/1384761/can-boot-into-bios-after-oc-my-ram

My rig is in my sig Extreme6 with 3570K 2x 4 GB Black Dragon 9-9-9-28 2

Greetings and regards Chef


----------



## G3A3 aight

They will not work together,


----------



## Neckbeard13

New member and first time poster here. I dont know if it has been discussed but I found something interesting tonight.

Running Pro4 & i3570k @ 4.0 on mediocre air cooler. still miles better then the original box one.

By choosing "Per core" instead of auto or all allowed me to turn off "intell turboboost option" all the way. Not .004 or auto, but off.
I was then able to get the same results in IBT by just dialing in the -offset and either zero (5) or 4 light LLC and dropped temps by a good 5c or so while maintaining stability at the same clock.

Has anyone else had experience running the Pro4 with "Per core" chosen?

*Note anyone who decides to take the ASrock back, and I'm fresh from XP32->W864, You must uninstall win8 from the machine using the current mobo (if possible) for if you do not, your next install of W8 will scream at you and make loud noises of caution and danger until you spend time on the phone w/ MS tech support. More of a Win8 issue. Having been a big box buyer sience Win95 and owning XP this came as pain in the arse, so I figured I'd put it out there. Last thing you want to do after a new build is sit on the phone with MS for an additional 25 minutes.


----------



## oldcompgeek

So I was swapping out to thye new Sapphire 7790 2gb cards, and the new EK h2o blocks, and got the swap done and connected to the loop. No boot. Tried clr cmos, no boot. Checked and reseated the cards, no boot. Tried 1 card, nop boot. Long story short, after tens of checks and attempts, diagnosed the mobo with 3 bent pins.?? How is that possible, I thought? I'd never built an Intel system before but I still was as cautious as usual, although used to the pins bn on the cpu. How did it run for 1 1/2 months like that and then die?? I haven't touched the cpu area since the original build and h2o block assembly. Puzzling, and wondering if it's happened to anyone else. Oh and here's the kicker-- Asrock says plainly, on their RMA form, that open box items and bent pins are considered out of warranty as is physical damage...??? I bought this from amazon for 220 bucks... I called Amazon and they said if Asrock tries to charge me, they'll intervene and call them personally. Hopefully I won't have to pay their 50 dollar charge...lol


----------



## mrtypr

Hey people

First time post and member here, signed up just to ask this question about my new Asrock z77 Extreme4

I put together a new build last night:

Asrock z77 Extreme 4
i5-3570k
G-Skill RipJaws 12GB kit
GTX480s x 2 SLI
Samsung 840 SSD
2 x WD !TB HDDs
Silverstone 850w Gold PSU

Im not sure if this is normal or what, but I was reading the manual and it has 2 digital number displays called Dr.Debug and it shows error codes right

On post and boot it displays:
A2, A6 , 4F, 62, 99 pretty quickly then starts fine

I am a bit worried, because when I first installed windows, a few restarts later windows would freeze on the "starting windows screen"

Now ive re-installed and all is working ok now

Is it normal for this board to display those numbers? I checked them in the manual and it seems they are diagnostic codes?


----------



## sp00n82

Yes they are.
If your computers freezes while booting, those will help you diagnose at which stage of the booting process the error happens. If your computer boots up fine, there's nothing to worry about, and they have no connection to anything _after_ the BIOS, e.g. when Windows is freezing on startup.
That's an entirely different matter, but it seems you already fixed it by reinstalling.


----------



## mrtypr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spoonium*
> 
> Yes they are.
> If your computers freezes while booting, those will help you diagnose at which stage of the booting process the error happens. If your computer boots up fine, there's nothing to worry about, and they have no connection to anything _after_ the BIOS, e.g. when Windows is freezing on startup.
> That's an entirely different matter, but it seems you already fixed it by reinstalling.


Thanks very much for re-assuring me, I thought the mobo was stuffed. Because also as I was installing it, I was trying to moving the PSU cables etc, and I felt a jolt come up on my neck, so I thought I static discharged it and stuffed it

It was strange on the first re-install when windows was freezing and now its fine

thanks again


----------



## kpo6969

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrtypr*
> 
> Hey people
> 
> First time post and member here, signed up just to ask this question about my new Asrock z77 Extreme4
> 
> I put together a new build last night:
> 
> Asrock z77 Extreme 4
> i5-3570k
> *G-Skill RipJaws 12GB kit*
> GTX480s x 2 SLI
> Samsung 840 SSD
> 2 x WD !TB HDDs
> Silverstone 850w Gold PSU
> 
> Im not sure if this is normal or what, but I was reading the manual and it has 2 digital number displays called Dr.Debug and it shows error codes right
> 
> On post and boot it displays:
> A2, A6 , 4F, 62, 99 pretty quickly then starts fine
> 
> I am a bit worried, because when I first installed windows, a few restarts later windows would freeze on the "starting windows screen"
> 
> Now ive re-installed and all is working ok now
> 
> Is it normal for this board to display those numbers? I checked them in the manual and it seems they are diagnostic codes?


Quote:


> G-Skill RipJaws 12GB kit


Is that a typo 12GB?


----------



## mrtypr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpo6969*
> 
> Is that a typo 12GB?


No its not, I have a 3 x 4GB G-Skill RipJaws

I did not purchase everything from scratch, the ram was from my old computer which I have re-used. It is still running in Dual channel mode even with 3 sticks im glad. I checked this in BIOS

My old GA-X58A-UD3R and PSU died, so I purchased the Asrock Mobo, i5 and PSU. Kept everything else


----------



## sp00n82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpo6969*
> 
> Is that a typo 12GB?


It's probably a 3x4 GB kit.
Not really that helpful for Dual Channel motherboards though.









// Edit
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrtypr*
> 
> It is still running in Dual channel mode even with 3 sticks im glad. I checked this in BIOS


Oh, is it? Interesting.
Are you bothered enough to re-check using a memory benchmark with only 2 modules installed vs 3 modules (i.e. AIDA64)?


----------



## mrtypr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spoonium*
> 
> It's probably a 3x4 GB kit.
> Not really that helpful for Dual Channel motherboards though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> // Edit
> Oh, is it? Interesting.
> Are you bothered enough to re-check using a memory benchmark with only 2 modules installed vs 3 modules (i.e. AIDA64)?


Yeh I meant 3 x 4GB kit not 12 GB kit lol

I asked around people told me to just use what I had and see if it runs in dual channel mode, and it is, so I wont see any benefit of running another stick in the empty slot would i ? apart from maybe more ram


----------



## sp00n82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrtypr*
> 
> Yeh I meant 3 x 4GB kit not 12 GB kit lol
> 
> I asked around people told me to just use what I had and see if it runs in dual channel mode, and it is, so I wont see any benefit of running another stick in the empty slot would i ? apart from maybe more ram


That is what I'm interested in finding out, normally it _shouldn't_ be running in Dual Channel mode with 3 sticks installed, at least to my (maybe outdated) information.
And testing this with a memory benchmark with 2 vs 3 installed stick would reveal if the BIOS is indeed telling the truth and I have learned something new today.


----------



## mrtypr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spoonium*
> 
> That is what I'm interested in finding out, normally it _shouldn't_ be running in Dual Channel mode with 3 sticks installed, at least to my (maybe outdated) information.
> And testing this with a memory benchmark with 2 vs 3 installed stick would reveal if the BIOS is indeed telling the truth and I have learned something new today.


yeh mmm.. well, the bios does say its in dual channel, maybe just the 2 sticks are running in dual?

Is there any other software tools out there that can tell me ?


----------



## sp00n82

Quote:


> If only one memory module or three memory modules are installed in the DDR3 DIMM slots on this motherboard, it is unable to activate Dual Channel Memory Technology.


From the manual on page 20...
As said above, AIDA64 has a memory benchmark that will measure your RAM performance, although I don't know if it's available in the trial version.
SiSoftware Sandra also has a memory module, and it works in the Lite version.


----------



## mrtypr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spoonium*
> 
> From the manual on page 20...
> As said above, AIDA64 has a memory benchmark that will measure your RAM performance, although I don't know if it's available in the trial version.
> SiSoftware Sandra also has a memory module, and it works in the Lite version.


Thanks man Ill try those

yeh I read that section to, so I was suprised the bios says its running in Dual chan mode

I might consider buying another stick if its around later on, if those tools say they are running in single


----------



## Neckbeard13

Found a decent video explaining an offset OC w/ the Extreme4 & i3570k. Seemed pretty legit stable and thorough so I figured I'd add it to the thread

Edit- NOTE! Video link removed as this guide was made before bios 2.30 that lists a fixing of LLC behavior!


----------



## dioxholster

whats an offset OC?


----------



## sp00n82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dioxholster*
> 
> whats an offset OC?


Probably simply overclocking via the Offset setting instead of a fixed voltage.

I can however not really recommend that video, he's spreading a few bits of misinformation probably due not knowing better.
a) You will not kill your chip if you go above 1.3v
b) You will not kill your chip if you go above 80C while stress testing, although of course you shouldn't run at that temps regularly
c) He seems to think that the LLC setting will gradually lower the Vcore (or at least this is how I understood his explanation), which is wrong. Level 5 will simply not add any additional voltage to cancel out the Vdroop, which was added by Intel to prevent any possibly dangerous voltage spikes when switching from load to idle. I still recommend selecting Level 5 though.








d) The base voltage for the CPU used for the Offset setting isn't defined by the motherboard, but instead by the CPU itself. This is important, as it means *that every single chip is different*! Intel tests the chips in the manufacturing process for various frequencies, and hard wires these tested voltages (the VID) into the CPU directly, which is then read by the motherboard. Note that of course Intel will only test these frequencies that the chip will run on by default (the "normal" frequencies plus the turbo mode), so anything above these frequencies will simply use the highest VID entry as their base for the Offset calculation.

The most important bit is probably that every chip is different and you cannot simply apply a template for every chip out there. It may work, but you might not run at the optimum for this chip, or it may not work at all, since the chip simply isn't as good as the one the template was made for.
I'd suggest to simply stick with the guide posted in this forum, and use this video to just get a feeling for the layout of the BIOS and to see to how to apply an overclock to a chip _which is not like yours_.

Oh and btw, the board he uses is an Extreme4 and not a Pro4. The Pro4 doesn't have a Fixed Voltage mode and the LLC settings are 100%, 50% and 0% instead of the various levels. With 100% corresponding Level 5, i.e. full Vdroop.


----------



## TheRAMPAGE572

Has anyone flashed to the new Bios 2.70 yet, if so is it worth it??


----------



## Raikku

I guess I'm stupid and can't see the obivous, but how I change memory settings in Z77 Extreme4?
I have had GSkill RipjawX's CL9 2133Mhz(2x4Gb) with XMP 1.3-settings, but would like to change those
settings little bit. But can't figure out how I could do that?

Bios(2.00) doesn't let me change anything.


----------



## sp00n82

Well, in the Pro3 it's hidden in DRAM Configuration, which opens a new screen. Don't you have that menu entry?


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Neckbeard13

I can confirm the ram settings are in the same place on the extreme4 current bios. You need to clicky on the folder icon as pictured above to get into the majority of choices.
Quote:


> Oh and btw, the board he uses is an Extreme4 and not a Pro4.


My bad, edited for clarity.

Edit- NOTE! Video link removed as this guide was made before bios 2.30 that lists a fixing of LLC behavior for this board.


----------



## d4rkr4in

Hi all,

I've been having a problem with the eSata port on my Z77 Extreme4. I have a 320GB Seagate GoFlex portable hard drive, and when I use the eSata port on the back, the hard drive doesn't show up under both the bios and Windows. I've already got all the drivers for the motherboard. Anyone know what might be the problem? I'm using AHCI.


----------



## hedgehogbrown

Anybody have experience with taking a defective board back to Microcenter after the 15 day grace period?


----------



## Iozeg

Hi, everyone, I have only one quick question:
from this pic - did I fry my mobo?


----------



## sp00n82

Whoa, what did you do to it?








Looks like the chip is damaged as well.


----------



## Iozeg

Well, what's strange is that I didn't do anything special. The only difference is that I switched from my main gpu to the integrated one a couple of days ago and overclocked it to 1500Mhz from the bios preset and upped the voltage of the igpu to smth like1.3 and it was all ok for 2 or 3 days before it suddenly went off dead and silent. The temps never even reached 80. So it was a surprise really.


----------



## sp00n82

Does the computer now start at all now?
If you're lucky, it's just the fuse that's blown up, which can probably be fixed by someone familiar with electronic engineering. But if the board's PCB or/and the chip next to it (which seems to be a PWM controller for the voltage) is damaged as well, then it's probably dead for good.


----------



## Iozeg

No, the pc is dead of course because if I'm right then it short cuircuits somewhere now as the pc tries to start but immeadiatley shuts down. The pcb doesn't look damaged, there is no sign of burn anywhere including the other side except this spot near the pwm controller. So then I should consider visiting some service place and ask if it can be fixed or should I throw it away







so could it bee too much voltage on the igpu then?


----------



## sp00n82

Normally the iGPU is specified up to 1.52v, just like the CPU, so 1.3 shouldn't have killed the board. At all. But maybe it was defective right from the start, and it only came to light once you upped the voltage.

I think it couldn't hurt to let an expert look at that damage, maybe it'll just be a few bucks to have a working board again. But it all depends on how old and expensive the board was I guess.
If you do, make sure to report back though, I'd be interested in the actual outcome.









You could also try to RMA it if you're still able to. I would consider that a product malfunction, but it could become complicated because you overclocked (although you still stayed within the specifications), and I have no idea how that is handled in Russia.


----------



## Iozeg

It's a Z77E-ITX. OK I'll give an update as soon as I can. Thanks.


----------



## hedgehogbrown

Nobody has ever needed a replacement board outside of the 15 day grace period at Microcenter? I'm not sure how I should go about asking for a replacement. The Microcenter people don't seem to know anything about the 1 year manufacturer guarantee for sellers.


----------



## itzzjason

is the fatal1ty professional capable of running 3x or 4x sli/crossfire gtx 6xx or hd79xx for 4x monitors at 1920x1080 each?
i thought it was only capable of running 2x sli/crossfire judging from the amount of pci-e 3.0 x16 slots


----------



## delpy8

Hi all Anyone got the z77 extreme 11

What's it like?


----------



## Sethris225

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *delpy8*
> 
> Hi all Anyone got the z77 extreme 11
> 
> What's it like?


Z77 Extreme11 sucks compared to the Extreme9.
X79 Extreme11... Now that's a different story...

Oh yeah, not that I have either... :l

P.S. I feel like I shouldn't put the club in my sig unless aar0nsky updates the members.. :\


----------



## delpy8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sethris225*
> 
> Z77 Extreme11 sucks compared to the Extreme9.
> X79 Extreme11... Now that's a different story...
> 
> Oh yeah, not that I have either... :l
> 
> P.S. I feel like I shouldn't put the club in my sig unless aar0nsky updates the members.. :\


Ok thanks for your honesty


----------



## StreetMosher

i have a problem with my z77 extreme6 tb4 and my keyboard/mouse combo. every time i start or restart my rig, my logitech g510 and corsair m60 keeps flickering on windows start. both are not working untiil i restart the pc and pull out both till windows boots up. then i have to plug the mouse in first and then the keyboard. otherwise it would flicker again and i have to reboot again. got soooo much trouble with these stupid ****ty and ******* usb ports on this mobo...! worst usb management ever!!!!!

so anyone who faces the same issues and could help me out?

heres my thread: http://www.overclock.net/t/1392076/mouse-and-keyboard-not-working-on-windows-boot/0_100#post_19986699

btw sry for my crappy english^^


----------



## Sethris225

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *delpy8*
> 
> Ok thanks for your honesty


----------



## TriviumKM

I've been having an issue with negative mouse acceleration in all games with different mice while using an Asrock z77 Extreme4.
Through process of elimination from testing all of my hardware, i've come to the conclusion the issue lies with my motherboard.

My thread: http://www.overclock.net/t/1390505/weird-acceleration-in-every-game-w-different-mice/0_100#post_19976458

I don't know what else to do in order to diagnose exactly where the problem is stemming from. I really really need some help with this as it's driving me insane!


----------



## delpy8

thats my extreme 11 up and running andi love it, the sb fan was slightly noisey but turned it down to 4 in the bios and now silent,

Even more on my gigabyte I ran at 4.0ghz with temps of 38 °c with this on a slight overclock its running at 32 °c


----------



## voodoo917

I already have all of these components other than the CPU cooler, which I have already ordered. The Corsair Memory (2 x 8GB Corsair Vengeance) that I bought has pretty tall cooling fins on it. I didn't realize when I ordered the ASRock Extreme4 motherboard, that you had to skip slots, when only installing two sticks of ram. Now I'm wondering if there is going to be enough clearance between the RAM and the CPU cooler. The main reason I went with the Cooler Master V8, was because of the way it looks in the case and I don't plan on overclocking it very much anyway. I hope somebody with the same or similar setup can answer this for me, it's got me kinda nervous!









CM Storm Scout Case
ASRock Z77 Extreme4
Intel Core i5-3570K
COOLER MASTER V8 CPU Cooler
CORSAIR Vengeance 16GB (2 x 8GB)
MSI N660 TF 2GD5/OC GeForce GTX 660 2GB
128GB SATA III SAMSUNG 840 Pro Series SSD
SATA III 7200 RPM Seagate Barracuda 500GB
ASUS Black Blu-ray Burner SATA BW-12B1ST/BLK/G/AS
ASUS VH238H Black 23" Full HD HDMI LED Backlight LCD Monitor
Logitech MK710 Wireless Keyboard & Mouse


----------



## sp00n82

You can remove the heatspreader from the RAM modules, they're mostly only makeing them look cool, especially if you don't plan on a massive RAM overclock.
However I've been recently made aware of that some heatspreaders are attached with a very strong adhesive, and you might actually remove the chip(s) together with the heatspreader!

So inform yourself about the modules before you actually try to remove the heatspreaders. Or be really careful.


----------



## voodoo917

I appreciate the info, but I'll most likely send the memory back if I see it's not going to work and get something with a lower profile. At $67.99 a piece and still in the box, I'm not going to take the chance of damaging them. I've heard a lot of people bashing the hell out of the CM Storm V8's, but I've personally seen one set up with the same processor (i5 3570K) on an ASUS board, overclocked to 4.5Ghz and still running cool as a corpse. I think about half the people who gripe about them, either have them installed improperly or have never seen one in action, that was installed properly. They are really bulky and my buddy said that he had to pull his for some reason after it was in installed and he noticed the thermal paste wasn't distributed equally because of the way he had tightened it. He said, after reapplying thermal paste and torquing it properly, that it dropped his temp another 10 degrees from an already acceptable level. Due to just that, and this cat knows what he's doing, I think the majority of the V8's that people are having problems with, are simply installed wrong. Guess I'll have to wait until next Tuesday to know for sure, being a three day weekend and all. Have a Happy Memorial Day and remember who PAID for that BBQ!


----------



## Professional

Ok, how can i join this club if possible?

I have ASRock Z77 Pro 3 which i don't see it listed under "Motherboards" list, so is that mean it is not good and no place here for it?


----------



## Cylas

Hey, can anyone with a Z77 Extreme4 or Extreme6 test this beta tool *A-Tuning*, it´s from ASRock but primarily for the Z87 Series.


----------



## Sasasd

I got yesterday random WHEA-logger error. It's pretty weird because I have had this overclock (3570K 4,4Ghz @ 1,24v) stable for 8 months. No errors or any crashes after I got my OC stable. Does this mean my OC isn't 100% rock solid and I should up vcore by one notch? Or is my CPU degrading already? I don't remember what I was doing at that moment error showed up but nothing heavy though.


----------



## sp00n82

WHEA errors may be caused by other things as well. Personally I haven't observed this, but somebody tested on his machine and found that e.g. when he disconnected his router it would throw a WHEA error.
Bottom line is, if you weren't stress testing at the moment and haven't noticed any other errors (WHEA or not), don't be too concerned. But be sure to keep an eye open.

Or you could go back to stress testing. Personally I had long streaks of WHEA errors at 48k or 60k FFT sizes with Prime95 v27.9, where other settings had been long stable.
You might also try custom runs with 864k, 1792k, and even switch back to v26.6 and run with 960k. Those seem to be the settings most stressful for spitting out WHEA errors.


----------



## Soully

Hoping I can find some help here with my ASrock z77 Extreme 4 board before I have to go through an attempt at RMAing a hard drive.

Was running a WD 640GB HDD in this machine previously, and all was fine, but yesterday I took the plunge and upgraded to an SSD (samsung 256GB), and it's beautiful. Windows boots before I can even grab a drink (and the drinks are behind my chair).

The issue is with the 1TB WD HDD I got as well. I connected it in hopes of having it boot and using it for storage, but the uefi and windows doesn't even recognize it's their.

I've tried different sata cables, and different ports (the sata 2 and the sata 3, this is a sata 3 HDD though) and nothing registers. I feel a slight vibration from the drive, so it seems to be getting power. The storage manager doesn't show any unallocated memory either. I also tried switching out of AHCI and putting it into IDE on the sata controller.

Is there something I'm overlooking? Or need to do on top of all this?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## AsanteSoul

Hey guys... I've got a question for you all...perhaps it may seem like a no-brainer for some..but, I'm only trying to do what makes the most sense... I'm going to be giving some of my parts to a relative for a build..so, I need to pick up some new hardware.. I have the option of getting an Asrock Z77 OC Formula BNIB for about 80 bucks... then I could pick up a 3570k and call it a day...but with the release of haswell looming...Do I just get the cpu and board when it releases?

I have to get rid of my stuff fairly soon..so, I definitely need to get one or the other.. IO seen the Z87 OC formula and it looks terrific, though pretty much similar (aesthetics) and feature wise.. Do I pay for a 4670k and a z87 oc formula? or the Z77 counterpart? I reralize I would be saving quite a bit of cash with the z87 path...but, I'm one of "those guys" that have to have the new stuff... That, and the support I'm sure z87 will have.. So, any thoughts? Thanks in advance


----------



## chronicfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Soully*
> 
> Hoping I can find some help here with my ASrock z77 Extreme 4 board before I have to go through an attempt at RMAing a hard drive.
> 
> Was running a WD 640GB HDD in this machine previously, and all was fine, but yesterday I took the plunge and upgraded to an SSD (samsung 256GB), and it's beautiful. Windows boots before I can even grab a drink (and the drinks are behind my chair).
> 
> The issue is with the 1TB WD HDD I got as well. I connected it in hopes of having it boot and using it for storage, but the uefi and windows doesn't even recognize it's their.
> 
> I've tried different sata cables, and different ports (the sata 2 and the sata 3, this is a sata 3 HDD though) and nothing registers. I feel a slight vibration from the drive, so it seems to be getting power. The storage manager doesn't show any unallocated memory either. I also tried switching out of AHCI and putting it into IDE on the sata controller.
> 
> Is there something I'm overlooking? Or need to do on top of all this?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Have you checked in disk manager to see what that says? If you type disk manager into the windows search box you will see "create and format partitions" appear as a choice. Go into there and see if the drive is there. You may just need to change a setting.


----------



## Soully

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chronicfx*
> 
> Have you checked in disk manager to see what that says? If you type disk manager into the windows search box you will see "create and format partitions" appear as a choice. Go into there and see if the drive is there. You may just need to change a setting.


As I said before, the storage manager (or disk manager, sorry, wrong wording), doesn't show any un-allocated information, and there is no drive to "create and format partitions".I tried connecting to the ASmedia sata port, as well as the intel, and even the sata2 ports, still nothing sadly.

The only drive it shows is the solid state, and it's fully allocated. When I go into my device manager it doesn't even show up there, again, only the solid state.


----------



## delpy8

hi all

Anyone know why when changing my bios setting to ultra fast boot it always boots to bios but boots to windows when disabled and when on fast setting?

I have the asrock z77 extreme 11 with latest bios

Cheers


----------



## cmac68

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *delpy8*
> 
> hi all
> 
> Anyone know why when changing my bios setting to ultra fast boot it always boots to bios but boots to windows when disabled and when on fast setting?
> 
> I have the asrock z77 extreme 11 with latest bios
> 
> Cheers


Ultra fast is for Windows 8 only. What OS do you have?


----------



## delpy8

Hi I'm running windows 8 and only thing I've changed I'd my gfx card a 670 to a 780


----------



## voodoo917

Does anyone here know what port I should be using on the Z77 1155 Extreme4 MB for the eSATA port on the front of a Cooler Master Storm Scout case? I know there has to be a port that they recommend that you use, but I'll be damned if I can find it in ASRocks Manual.


----------



## Sethris225

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *voodoo917*
> 
> Does anyone here know what port I should be using on the Z77 1155 Extreme4 MB for the eSATA port on the front of a Cooler Master Storm Scout case? I know there has to be a port that they recommend that you use, but I'll be damned if I can find it in ASRocks Manual.


Isn't it just a SATA 3?
As in, the front eSATA header should lead to a SATA 3, and that's what goes into the Extreme4.

That's usually the case with eSATA.

Edit: Yep, it's SATA.


----------



## chronicfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sethris225*
> 
> Isn't it just a SATA 3?
> As in, the front eSATA header should lead to a SATA 3, and that's what goes into the Extreme4.
> 
> That's usually the case with eSATA.
> 
> Edit: Yep, it's SATA.


I used the sata 2 ports for the front of my 932. There aren't many if any external drives that can saturate that anyways. Correct me if you have one.


----------



## Sethris225

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chronicfx*
> 
> I used the sata 2 ports for the front of my 932. There aren't many if any external drives that can saturate that anyways. Correct me if you have one.


Never used eSATA. Wouldn't know, but I doubt that there are.


----------



## chronicfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sethris225*
> 
> Never used eSATA. Wouldn't know, but I doubt that there are.


To answer more clearly. If you look at the wiring bundle coming from the front panel of your case there will be a sata cable. Plug it into your motherboard in any spot except for the one that is designated for the rear esata which is the one that is the bottom port closest to the cpu.


----------



## Sethris225

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chronicfx*
> 
> To answer more clearly. If you look at the wiring bundle coming from the front panel of your case there will be a sata cable. Plug it into your motherboard in any spot except for the one that is designated for the rear esata which is the one that is the bottom port closest to the cpu.


Tell voodoo917, not me. Lol.


----------



## chronicfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sethris225*
> 
> Tell voodoo917, not me. Lol.


Are you implying i should read more than the last 4 posts so i get what i am reading? Lol thats asking alot for a guy with two kids under 3 yrs. of age. Hopefully voodoo will find this on his own. Or read his manual.


----------



## Sethris225

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chronicfx*
> 
> Are you implying i should read more than the last 4 posts so i get what i am reading? Lol thats asking alot for a guy with two kids under 3 yrs. of age. Hopefully voodoo will find this on his own. Or read his manual.


It's just on the last page...
._.
More than the last four posts? It was only two posts back before your first post...

Didn't mean to offend you or anything..


----------



## Born For TDM

Quick question guys, just finished up a new build where i used the fatality professional-m and i want to add in the last case fan for my 350D. However there are no more Chassis fan headers on the mobo, But there is a spare CPU fan header left. Is it okay to plug in a chassis fan to the cpu fan 2 header? What functionality will i lose, if any?


----------



## Sethris225

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Born For TDM*
> 
> Quick question guys, just finished up a new build where i used the fatality professional-m and i want to add in the last case fan for my 350D. However there are no more Chassis fan headers on the mobo, But there is a spare CPU fan header left. Is it okay to plug in a chassis fan to the cpu fan 2 header? What functionality will i lose, if any?


Yes. None.
CPU fan headers control voltage delivery to the fan based on the CPU's temp, tho, so the hotter the CPU is the faster the fan and vice-versa.


----------



## Sethris225

Somehow accidental double post.


----------



## Born For TDM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sethris225*
> 
> Yes. None.
> CPU fan headers control voltage delivery to the fan based on the CPU's temp, tho, so the hotter the CPU is the faster the fan and vice-versa.


Thanks, ordering some AF 140's later today (for the front ofc) 1 AF120 for the back, and im debating whether to get 2 SP 120's for my h100i, but atm it just seems like a waste.


----------



## Strata

Hey guys. I just got an Extreme6, and need some help or advice on hooking up my case fans. The CPU fans were simple, as I only have 2, and #2 gets speed control from #1, but from what Ive been reading the Chassis headers do not do the same, and in fact all act differently. I have 3 120mm Cougar Vortex PWMs (all are 4 pin) in my CM HAF XB case and Im not sure what would be the most optimal setup for them. The 2 in front are intake, and I have a single exhaust. What headers should I plug them into for optimal cooling and minimal noise?


----------



## FeuerInDerNacht

I'm personally not an owner, but I figured I would ask a question without creating a new thread.

I've heard that Corsair Vengeance 4GBx2 1600 ram had issues with this board. Is this true?


----------



## Strata

I tried my hand at OCing my 3570k on my Extreme6, and managed to get a (currently) stable 4.6ghz. My main concern atm, is that the voltage might be high, I've read of people hitting 4.8 @ 1.3v, and I've got 4.6 @ 1.24v (and a 4.7 setup @ 1.3v that I'm testing). Other than that everything seems right, hitting 4.6 with load temps @ 75C max seems what I would expect from my 212 evo.


----------



## Geezerman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Strata*
> 
> I tried my hand at OCing my 3570k on my Extreme6, and managed to get a (currently) stable 4.6ghz. My main concern atm, is that the voltage might be high, I've read of people hitting 4.8 @ 1.3v, and I've got 4.6 @ 1.24v (and a 4.7 setup @ 1.3v that I'm testing). Other than that everything seems right, hitting 4.6 with load temps @ 75C max seems what I would expect from my 212 evo.


keep in mind that the extreme4 and extreme6 under report CPU voltage. there's a big thread on it here
http://www.overclock.net/t/1360404/asrock-z77-extreme-4-vcore-reading


----------



## raidmaxGuy

So I just got my Extreme6 yesterday and I have my system up and running. However it has been one problem after another, mainly dealing with the crap 320.18 Nvidia driver. Now that I have temporarily mitigated that issue, I am trying to set up my audio. I have a full 5.1 surround setup and I figured I could ditch my sound card and use the onboard realtek because it supports Optical and is a similar processor to that on my sound card.

Now this is where things get really annoying. If the board supports ANALOG 5.1 surround output, why can it not output 5.1 through Optical? I honestly think that can't be right, does anyone have experience with this issue? I've installed the THX TruStudio app and that was a waste of time, literally all you get is a volume control in the free version and the paid version is $25 and looks to have 5.1 speaker config in it. I am not going to pay extra money to use something that came integrated into the board.

Any ideas? Or am I just screwed over? If the latter, I guess I will have to re-install my sound card.

To state my problem more clearly. setting Advanced options in Playback Devices only lists STEREO outputs, nothing else.


----------



## Strata

Can't do audio over HDMI?


----------



## raidmaxGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Strata*
> 
> Can't do audio over HDMI?


Im using HDMI to send audio/video to the tv for movies, the receiver is not used when I am watching TV, its only for computer sound. Meaning that I would have to run the cable from the GPU to the receiver and then out to the TV. I'd rather not have to do that.

The main reason i dont use surround sound for the tv is because it is off in the corner away from the center channel so it would sound awkward.

There is no way to bypass the receiver, it will take the sound signal and play it regardless

edit: nvm, if you are referring to the HDMI output on the board, that isnt a half bad idea.


----------



## Strata

Oh, that changes everything lol


----------



## raidmaxGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Strata*
> 
> Oh, that changes everything lol


Yeah i plumb forgot about there being an HDMI onboard, then again that explains why i see like literally 4 HDMI sound devices

Edit: I kinda got something working out for me but im not sure if I will keep it this way either. At first the DVD input wouldnt do anything so I switched over to BluRay HDMI in and it seems to work, not sure how i feel about the extra digital noise though, optical has always sounded better to me at least.

Right now it sounds horrible, doesnt even compare.


----------



## raidmaxGuy

Well I just installed my sound card and it already sounds better BEFORE I even mess with the EQ, kinda disappointed in the quality of the audio that comes from the onboard chipset.


----------



## Strata

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Geezerman*
> 
> keep in mind that the extreme4 and extreme6 under report CPU voltage. there's a big thread on it here
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1360404/asrock-z77-extreme-4-vcore-reading


I just hope that the E6 is not one of the effected ones, no one there tested it from what I read. I'll know for sure if I can get my hands ona multimeter.


----------



## Ized

*Has anyone else suffered random bios settings returning to default? Mainly during overclock tweaking*

I am really regretting buying my ASRock Z77 Pro4-M board.

[Pointless rant mode]
Pretty much every time I try and tweak my overclock, an hour in and the board will just decide the best thing to do right now is to nuke all my settings.

This results in a nasty circle where I then get so frustrated and run on default clocks for a week. Soon after I decide to spend a couple of hours getting a decent baseline going again. A month later decide I want more. BOOM all gone. Repeat the above.

I wish I could export the profiles to a USB stick or something. I am going insane







My latest trend is **** it, Lets try +0.10volts..ok not enough Lets try 0.500 job done.

[/Pointless rant mode]


----------



## Geezerman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Strata*
> 
> I just hope that the E6 is not one of the effected ones, no one there tested it from what I read. I'll know for sure if I can get my hands ona multimeter.


yeah, the E4 and E6, and others too do it..My E6 does it, but I undervolt it for general use. I really like the E6 board

page one of the thread::::
"Shocking isn't it. I can confirm that my extreme4 and extreme6 do this."


----------



## Strata

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Geezerman*
> 
> yeah, the E4 and E6, and others too do it..My E6 does it, but I undervolt it for general use. I really like the E6 board
> 
> page one of the thread::::
> "Shocking isn't it. I can confirm that my extreme4 and extreme6 do this."


Thought it was a voltage reading error, idk, the first pages are not as fresh as the latter.


----------



## kgtuning

I think a lot of the asrock z77 boards misread voltage... My fatality does it. Even some of the Formulas do it as well. For me the higher the voltage the more off the reading is.


----------



## Grayles

Hello guys,

Is it possible to force digital in to the board via toshlink (between a PS3 and the Mobo) and have the motherboard play sound that the PS3 puts out?


----------



## EPiiKK

How's the onboard audio on Extreme4-M?
Would Asus entry level sound card be worth it with that mobo?


----------



## Strata

Stability test complete!!! 9 hours 27 minutes of Intel Burn Test on Max. Final results:

Intel i5-3570K OCed to 4.5Ghz @ 1.32v (the board is under reporting voltage as 1.264v, a multimeter confirmed the 1.32v), Max temp: 87C, no RAM OC.

Achieved using a Cooler Master HAF XB case, with 3 120mm Cougar Vortex PWM fans (2 intake, 1 exhaust), and a Cooler Master Hyper 212 Evo CPU cooler with 2 120mm Cougar Vortex PWM fans in Push/Pull config on an ASRock Z77 Extreme6 motherboard.

Ambient temp was about 26C.

I cant push it any further until 1) I get the processor replacement plan from Intel, and 2) I switch to water cooling on my CPU


----------



## Ized

2nd Z77 Pro4-m board officially dead. Utter trash, how does such a sloppy BIOS get past QA?! Amazon agreed to refund within 60seconds of talking with live chat









This time im buying a board with dual BIOS, wont make that mistake again.


----------



## chaozhoi

Hi, anyone running Raid 0 on ASRock Extreme4? Is there any way to remove the Raid Config screen during boot up? My boot up became slower than running a single HDD because of the screen. It became a double restart now before entering windows.


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chaozhoi*
> 
> Hi, anyone running Raid 0 on ASRock Extreme4? Is there any way to remove the Raid Config screen during boot up? My boot up became slower than running a single HDD because of the screen. It became a double restart now before entering windows.


Have you gone through ths guide? I believe in there it goes over it.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1156654/seans-windows-7-install-optimization-guide-for-ssds-hdds


----------



## Nightfallx

has anyone had this issue yet? i have an asrock z77 extreme 3, and earlier it wouldn't let me change my speed from 4.2ghz, i reset my bios to default, now my percore disappared, and i will not let me overclock higher than 3.7ghz, im also missing my xmp ram settings, it only allows 1066/1333. do i need a new bios chip? and i have reset bios to default, and cleared cmos, both didn't help im still missing a ton of settings.


----------



## Ized

NightfallxYes happened twice to me, once a flash from within windows fixed it.

Had to RMA the board. Pretty common on google across several models, joke to be honest.

Mine was a Z77 Pro4m


----------



## Nightfallx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ized*
> 
> NightfallxYes happened twice to me, once a flash from within windows fixed it.
> 
> Had to RMA the board. Pretty common on google across several models, joke to be honest.
> 
> Mine was a Z77 Pro4m


I read online that people replace the bios chip "dip" and this fixes the issue, but I don't understand why my computer still works fine, only the overclock settings are gone.


----------



## Ized

Yes you can replace it, the common source seems to be ebay. Why bother? To me thats not acceptable. It needs RMAed.

If everyone just replaces their own BIOS chips then ASRock wont bother to do anything about it.

If you do buy one, you might as well buy half a dozen - youll need them. At what point do you decide its got good enough?


----------



## Professional

Again, i don't know why that ASRock Z77 PRO 3 mobo is not listed in the club first page, i have it, so is it not considered and bad motherboard so you ignored it to be listed?


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Professional*
> 
> Again, i don't know why that ASRock Z77 PRO 3 mobo is not listed in the club first page, i have it, so is it not considered and bad motherboard so you ignored it to be listed?


There are a bunch of Asrock Z77 boards not listed on the front page. I wouldn't worry about it. I think It has just not been updated.


----------



## Professional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kgtuning*
> 
> There are a bunch of Asrock Z77 boards not listed on the front page. I wouldn't worry about it. I think It has just not been updated.


I see, i understand it now, thanks!


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Professional*
> 
> I see, i understand it now, thanks!


Also, the OP hasn't been on OCN for over a month, not sure if he abandoned this thread or not.


----------



## Professional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kgtuning*
> 
> Also, the OP hasn't been on OCN for over a month, not sure if he abandoned this thread or not.


Anyway, it is not a must to be listed here or see other boards, it is not my thread at the end, just i posted as a remind, but seems the OP disappeared for some reasons since long time.


----------



## Nightfallx

can someone help me on this?

i'm able to boot into windows properly, and do whatever i wanna do with nothing messing up.

problem, all my parts are running at stock / underclocked speeds.

asrock z77 extreme3
1866mhz ram is only running at 1333mhz
cpu max is 3.3ghz, i5 2500k

reason is my UEFI settings are missing to correct this, they use to be there, but now there isn't, i use to overclock via "percore" which is now gone, and my ram profiles are gone, so it only runs at stock 1333mhz speed.

questions, if my bios chip is indeed bad, why am i still able to boot up with no issues at all, aside from overclocking?

Steps taken:

reflashed bios about 10 different times with every version on the website, i also cleared cmos via the jumper, still not able to overclock at all.


----------



## Maiky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nightfallx*
> 
> can someone help me on this?
> 
> i'm able to boot into windows properly, and do whatever i wanna do with nothing messing up.
> 
> problem, all my parts are running at stock / underclocked speeds.
> 
> asrock z77 extreme3
> 1866mhz ram is only running at 1333mhz
> cpu max is 3.3ghz, i5 2500k
> 
> reason is my UEFI settings are missing to correct this, they use to be there, but now there isn't, i use to overclock via "percore" which is now gone, and my ram profiles are gone, so it only runs at stock 1333mhz speed.
> 
> questions, if my bios chip is indeed bad, why am i still able to boot up with no issues at all, aside from overclocking?
> 
> Steps taken:
> 
> reflashed bios about 10 different times with every version on the website, i also cleared cmos via the jumper, still not able to overclock at all.


If your OC'ing options are not on the UEFI Bios then yes you will have to RMA your board, especially if you have already flashed it 10 times. Weird, never seen that happen


----------



## Nightfallx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maiky*
> 
> If your OC'ing options are not on the UEFI Bios then yes you will have to RMA your board, especially if you have already flashed it 10 times. Weird, never seen that happen


well i've already got a bios chip headed this way, if it doesn't work i'll just get this instead. ASRock Fatal1ty Z77 Performance


----------



## Eastrider

Hello

I just ordered an Extreme 6,right before i found the thread with the VRM/PWM messup on all the Z77 Asrock boards. Has this been corrected in the latest BIOS? Is it a still on going problem?


----------



## Strata

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eastrider*
> 
> Hello
> 
> I just ordered an Extreme 6,right before i found the thread with the VRM/PWM messup on all the Z77 Asrock boards. Has this been corrected in the latest BIOS? Is it a still on going problem?


Responded in the other thread on the vCore readings, its a good board other than the voltage issues.


----------



## eclipsextreme

Got my board today. Now time to get a chip and cooler for it.


----------



## tw33k

I love my z77 OC Formula. I'm tempted to grab a z87 as well


----------



## Nightfallx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nightfallx*
> 
> well i've already got a bios chip headed this way, if it doesn't work i'll just get this instead. ASRock Fatal1ty Z77 Performance


so the first chip i ordered didn't even let the computer power on, it instantly turned off when the power button was pressed, i swapped my old bios chip with missing overclock options and it worked again, i am getting a new chip sent to me again, if this doesn't fix it i'll probably get the Fatal1ty or the formula board.

update bios chip fixed my issue, really weird how that happens. if anyone else has the issue with missing bios options, just replace your chip.


----------



## tw33k

I've got a new BIOS chip coming for my OC Formula. How long did it take for yours to arrive?


----------



## Nightfallx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tw33k*
> 
> I've got a new BIOS chip coming for my OC Formula. How long did it take for yours to arrive?


like 3 days, the first one did not work, but the second one did.


----------



## tw33k

Thanks. Hopefully mine will arrive soon


----------



## Nightfallx

is your issue the same as mine was? with disappearing bios options.


----------



## tw33k

no...not as bad as that. Mine doesn't always keep the changes I make to the settings


----------



## Nightfallx

i honestly didn't think a replacement chip would fix my issue, because i flashed the bios like 10 times hoping to see a change and it didn't lol.


----------



## tw33k

Glad it's better now. I'm optimistic a new chip will sort my problems out too. I'm always tweaking the settings and am in the BIOS a lot on my test bench so I really need everything working properly


----------



## Nightfallx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tw33k*
> 
> Glad it's better now. I'm optimistic a new chip will sort my problems out too. I'm always tweaking the settings and am in the BIOS a lot on my test bench so I really need everything working properly


it should, like no matter what version i flashed my overclocking options were gone, i figured reflashing would put it back to normal but it didn't, a new chip sorted it out, i may purchase another incase this happens in the future.


----------



## tw33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nightfallx*
> 
> it should, like no matter what version i flashed my overclocking options were gone, i figured reflashing would put it back to normal but it didn't, a new chip sorted it out, i may purchase another incase this happens in the future.


The new chip is installed and I was surprised to see it is v2.20. What version is yours?


----------



## Ized

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nightfallx*
> 
> it should, like no matter what version i flashed my overclocking options were gone, i figured reflashing would put it back to normal but it didn't, a new chip sorted it out, i may purchase another incase this happens in the future.


I do believe thats what I said several pages back, if your buying one you better buy several! You will run into the same problem again assumig you continue to tweak your overclock.

RMA, refund due to unfit for purpose. Its not feasible to stock pile bios chips.

Im glad I bought a dual bios Gigabyte board now.


----------



## Apinchof

I'm very glad I decided to get this motherboard, it seemed like the best deal. This and it came with 4 usb 3.0 ports while the other motherboards in its price range only had two

Funny thing at one point I was going to screw it on the case without the stands. Because I was having trouble getting them in and screw the motherboard onto them. Good thing I did quick research and realized they were not "something I didn't need"

Extreme 4


----------



## Nightfallx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ized*
> 
> I do believe thats what I said several pages back, if your buying one you better buy several! You will run into the same problem again assumig you continue to tweak your overclock.
> 
> RMA, refund due to unfit for purpose. Its not feasible to stock pile bios chips.
> 
> Im glad I bought a dual bios Gigabyte board now.


this build is to give me time to get money to build a better one.


----------



## kgtuning

Edit


----------



## Justinator

Hi, I'd like to join if I could please, do I need to provide anything?


----------



## Blade 117

Anyone with this board having problems getting sli to work? I cant get mine to cooperate...


----------



## Airrick10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blade 117*
> 
> Anyone with this board having problems getting sli to work? I cant get mine to cooperate...


What exactly happens? Is the 2nd card not detected, do you have both PCI-E set to 3.0? Have you tried different drivers? Are the mobo BIOS up to date?


----------



## Blade 117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Airrick10*
> 
> What exactly happens? Is the 2nd card not detected, do you have both PCI-E set to 3.0? Have you tried different drivers? Are the mobo BIOS up to date?


Mobo is updated to latest driver

2nd card is detected

Both are set to gen3 in bios

The asrock screen just keeps recycling like it doesnt know how to use two cards...

Also in the bios adjustments the hardware browser states that both are x16 when it only supports dual x8


----------



## Airrick10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blade 117*
> 
> Mobo is updated to latest driver
> 
> 2nd card is detected
> 
> Both are set to gen3 in bios
> 
> The asrock screen just keeps recycling like it doesnt know how to use two cards...
> 
> Also in the bios adjustments the hardware browser states that both are x16 when it only supports dual x8


Have you tried starting the pc with only 1 monitor attached to the card?


----------



## Blade 117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Airrick10*
> 
> Have you tried starting the pc with only 1 monitor attached to the card?


Yes I only have one attached to the card in pcie slot1

And to answer an original question I have tried 2 different nvidia drivers and 3 different bios


----------



## fasttracker440

I Have the Asrock extreme 11 didn't

 see it listed in the MB section of this thread but it is kind of new would like to get added if possible and i will continue to read this thread as i am looking for better then 4.7 out of my I5 i have attached some pics of my board for verification.


----------



## Airrick10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blade 117*
> 
> Yes I only have one attached to the card in pcie slot1
> 
> And to answer an original question I have tried 2 different nvidia drivers and 3 different bios


Well I'm not sure what the problem could be....maybe a bad SLI Bridge??? Hope you find a solution









Edit: Do both gpu's have the same bios version?


----------



## Blade 117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Airrick10*
> 
> Well I'm not sure what the problem could be....maybe a bad SLI Bridge??? Hope you find a solution
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Do both gpu's have the same bios version?


I honestly don't know I have never updated a video card bios before.
How would one go about checking that?


----------



## Airrick10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blade 117*
> 
> I honestly don't know I have never updated a video card bios before.
> How would one go about checking that?


I've only done it once and that was like 2 years ago. I believe there are youtube videos and here's a thread on how to go about doing that. Just make sure you read and re-read all the updates since the thread was posted since 2007.

http://www.overclock.net/t/149879/howto-nvidia-bios-flashing

First, I would just download GPU-Z and that will give you the bios version of your gpu....I would say no need to flash if they are the same...but if they are different, then I would look into it. Just my


----------



## Airrick10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fasttracker440*
> 
> I Have the Asrock extreme 11 didn't
> 
> see it listed in the MB section of this thread but it is kind of new would like to get added if possible and i will continue to read this thread as i am looking for better then 4.7 out of my I5 i have attached some pics of my board for verification.


Welcome to the club!!! Here is a great thread to help you overclock your I5 if you haven't seen it yet!









http://www.overclock.net/t/1198504/complete-overclocking-guide-sandy-bridge-ivy-bridge-asrock-edition


----------



## Blade 117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Airrick10*
> 
> I've only done it once and that was like 2 years ago. I believe there are youtube videos and here's a thread on how to go about doing that. Just make sure you read and re-read all the updates since the thread was posted since 2007.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/149879/howto-nvidia-bios-flashing
> 
> First, I would just download GPU-Z and that will give you the bios version of your gpu....I would say no need to flash if they are the same...but if they are different, then I would look into it. Just my


Thanks I guess I will try that when I get back to my house on Sunday


----------



## Airrick10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blade 117*
> 
> Thanks I guess I will try that when I get back to my house on Sunday


Ok so I was looking at another thread and I was wondering if you had connected the molex power underneath the bottom pci-e slot?


----------



## Blade 117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Airrick10*
> 
> Ok so I was looking at another thread and I was wondering if you had connected the molex power underneath the bottom pci-e slot?


Yes indeed I sure did. Good catch most don't know that


----------



## Airrick10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blade 117*
> 
> Yes indeed I sure did. Good catch most don't know that


Kool just making sure...yeah its really hard to notice it since its facing downward


----------



## Blade 117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Airrick10*
> 
> Kool just making sure...yeah its really hard to notice it since its facing downward


yeah i am at a loss and so is asrock tech support currently. though evga has been far more responsive and knowledgeable.


----------



## Blade 117

Thought I should update this apparently asrock occasionally sends out boards that don't recognize sli configurations. I will probably rma the board. Though that will take away my only gaming rig... Some people have fixed the problem with a bios mod called hypersli which was originally developed to use two different cards in configuration with each other... But I do not wish to do that.
Anyone think it's worth asking them to send me a new board instead of waiting months to use my 2grand warmachine?


----------



## Airrick10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blade 117*
> 
> Thought I should update this apparently asrock occasionally sends out boards that don't recognize sli configurations. I will probably rma the board. Though that will take away my only gaming rig... Some people have fixed the problem with a bios mod called hypersli which was originally developed to use two different cards in configuration with each other... But I do not wish to do that.
> Anyone think it's worth asking them to send me a new board instead of waiting months to use my 2grand warmachine?


Damn!!! Yeah, I would defenitley RMA the board and ask them to send you a new one that works like it should in the 1st place! Good luck man!


----------



## Blade 117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Airrick10*
> 
> Damn!!! Yeah, I would defenitley RMA the board and ask them to send you a new one that works like it should in the 1st place! Good luck man!


Thanks testing the gpus in sli tomorrow night just in case they don't work happily together before Monday at which point I will do exactly what you are saying


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blade 117*
> 
> Thought I should update this apparently asrock occasionally sends out boards that don't recognize sli configurations. I will probably rma the board. Though that will take away my only gaming rig... Some people have fixed the problem with a bios mod called hypersli which was originally developed to use two different cards in configuration with each other... But I do not wish to do that.
> Anyone think it's worth asking them to send me a new board instead of waiting months to use my 2grand warmachine?


i think that would be like a advanced rma you would have to pay some money to get them to send you a new board before you send in your current one. but im not sure ive only heard about this once before


----------



## Tobiman

I just changed my motherboard from an ASUS maximus gene V to an Asrock extreme 6 and my PC refuses to shut down. I've cleared the registry numerous times and done most of the basic steps to fix common problems like this but no show. My USB3.0 drivers are also not working. Anyone know a way around this or I have to RMA another component?


----------



## Emu105

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tobiman*
> 
> I just changed my motherboard from an ASUS maximus gene V to an Asrock extreme 6 and my PC refuses to shut down. I've cleared the registry numerous times and done most of the basic steps to fix common problems like this but no show. My USB3.0 drivers are also not working. Anyone know a way around this or I have to RMA another component?


Did you do a fresh install of windows ??


----------



## Blade 117

Well asrock has stopped contacting me as of friday. they will not answer any emails or phone calls regarding the bad sli controller on my board


----------



## Tobiman

I didn't but now that I think about it. That may be the source of my problems. I didn't have to re-install windows when I switched from a Z77M to the Maximus Gene. Hence, why I thought, everything would work out. I'll try re-installing windows when I get back from my trip.


----------



## Airrick10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blade 117*
> 
> Well asrock has stopped contacting me as of friday. they will not answer any emails or phone calls regarding the bad sli controller on my board


Well that's not good







Hopefully they're just busy and will get back to you...


----------



## Apinchof

Here's a quick review of my RMA process with Asrock, Posting it here for anyone else who wants to know what it could be like

Issue: Power Supply Burnt out and took the motherboard with it. No post, No sign of life.

Contacting Asrock: Emailed Asrock RMA department, never got a response back. Finally just called the "sales" number and they were more than likely to help me out

Sending: The process was pretty standard just package the motherboard, and make sure to put the RMA number somewhere.

Replacement Motherboard: The new motherboard came in a little bit more than 1 week after they received my motherboard. Even though it might be refurbished it seemed like a new one. No bent pins the whole process of replacing all the parts went smoothly.

Bad?: Communication with Asrock is very subpar, I wouldn't trust if they say they'll call you back. Though they also received the motherboard on a Monday, I didn't get a notice that they received it until that Thrusday. They shipped it the replacement out on Friday though.

All and All it was a very painless process.


----------



## Blade 117

I finally got ahold of the rma department. Sent in the rma pdf as requested. accidentally wrong serial number since I had to send in for rebate. Entered correct serial number and resent.

now the lady claims she can no longer open it and to try regular email.
I responded stating that hotmail is one of the big email providers and that I will try gmail another leading email provider. Sent both a pdf and png file. Hope she can figure it out...


----------



## NitrousX

Long story short, we had a pretty bad lightning storm about two days ago. It happened roughly in the early AM when everyone was asleep. It completely fried our cable modem, the WAN port on our wireless router, and the ethernet port on three of the four computers connected to the router. My dad went to turn on his computer after work today and it does not POST. It turns on for about 5-10 seconds before it shuts back down. The LED indicator at the bottom of the motherboard displays a red "0" error code. I searched online and consulted the manual as well and could not find out what the "0" error code means. Do you guys think the lightning shorted out my father's motherboard? I've tried resetting the CMOS multiple times and as well as removing and reinserting the battery and still nothing happens. I don't think it's a power supply issue because all the fans and the graphics card are spinning. Any help would be much appreciated. Thanks in advance.

*Relevant specs:

i7 2600K CPU
Asrock P67 Extreme 4 Gen 3
16GB GSkill 1600MHz
EVGA GTX 560Ti
Random 750w PSU*


----------



## JulioCesarSF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Airrick10*
> 
> Ok so I was looking at another thread and I was wondering if you had connected the molex power underneath the bottom pci-e slot?


Only if you want overclock gpus with high tdp.


----------



## bigkahuna360

Reapplied CLU to my 3570k and now when I try to get to 4.5GHz, I get 0x73 and 0x24 BSODs almost instantly at the Windows logo. Any suggestions?

sfc and chkdsk don't report anything bad at 4.3GHz. I also ran a defragmentation on my drives to make sure as well as the registry.


----------



## Airrick10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigkahuna360*
> 
> Reapplied CLU to my 3570k and now when I try to get to 4.5GHz, I get 0x73 and 0x24 BSODs almost instantly at the Windows logo. Any suggestions?
> 
> sfc and chkdsk don't report anything bad at 4.3GHz. I also ran a defragmentation on my drives to make sure as well as the registry.


I hope you were careful when applying the CLU....I hear it's very conductive









What are your OC settings?


----------



## Blade 117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JulioCesarSF*
> 
> Only if you want overclock gpus with high tdp.


would it stop the comp from booting? anyways asrock rma'd my board and I got it back today only to find the original problem unfixed and now two of the ram slots are broken.
So i called the tech department and they recommended that I try different dual cards. I told him I wasnt gonna replace my two 400$ graphics cards on a whim. So in conclusion he basically told me there was nothing he could do since he personally tested the board in house before sending. and said no refunds.


----------



## Desperado21

Hey guys. I'm having some issued with OC on my Z77 Pro4-M. I though I solved the problem but when I reset the bios it came back. Basically I can't even get to 3.6GHz without the board throttling my clock. When using Prime 95 it stays @ 3.6GHz for a while and then drops down to 3.4Ghz which is the stock speed for my 2600K. I tried several settings but still can't figure it out. I never had problems on other boards like MSI or Gigabyte. My temps are good as well so I'm sure that's not the problem. Any help is appreciated.


----------



## Pionir

New member









http://pokit.org/get/?23019830b67f4db8a2a97c8b5abfc0b2.jpg

http://valid.canardpc.com/2895080


----------



## stevebd62

Could anyone suggest a good wifi card for the z77 e4 mobo? I want to add the card with gaming in mind so my cat5 isn't taped to the wall down the hallway sister don't like how ghetto it looks lol.


----------



## Pionir

I had some board without 3 pin support, so I used 4 pin and the (U)LNA adapters to control fan speed for my Noctua U12P SE2 CPU cooler. In this way, the fan speed was always the same.

I was very surprised when I discovered that my cheap AsRock Z77 Pro3 motherboard has a 4 pin and 3 pin CPU fan(s) control









CPU FAN 1 = 4 pin PWM
CPU FAN 2 = 3 pin Voltage mode (regulation of pulsed voltage and fan speed).

Now I use 3-pin cpu fan connector and I set the BIOS options ; 45 degrees celsius for the processor and level 1 for CPU fans. The fan speed of cca 800 rpm no-load up to 1300 rpm under load.

I found this list, but I do not know how to do an upgrade or modify the list, it may be useful of someone :
http://www.overclock.net/a/superi-o-and-fan-control


----------



## MillerLite1314

New toy. Can I join?


----------



## Gacrux

Z77 Pro4 owners please read: http://www.overclock.net/t/1198504/complete-overclocking-guide-sandy-bridge-ivy-bridge-asrock-edition/7000#post_20751709

This problem seems to occur on Extreme models too.

Anybody knows a solution?


----------



## Pionir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gacrux*
> 
> Z77 Pro4 owners please read: http://www.overclock.net/t/1198504/complete-overclocking-guide-sandy-bridge-ivy-bridge-asrock-edition/7000#post_20751709
> 
> This problem seems to occur on Extreme models too.
> 
> Anybody knows a solution?


Ok, you said ; "Before this "bug" I could go up to DDR3-2800 by sacrificing timings and stability", *but which memory voltage?*

Intel is clearly recommended that the memory voltage must not exceed 1.575V, you can use 1.65, but it is not Intel recommended.
Note; Overclocking RAM can cause stability problem and bios "jammed state".
Quote:


> I wasn't getting any signal from HDMI


Which HDMI output, from motherboard or the graphics card?

From AsRock :
Quote:


> If you encounter problems while updating the new BIOS, DO NOT turn off your system since this corrupt BIOS might cause your system failed to boot up. Just repeat the process, and if the problem still persists, update the original BIOS file. If the Flash Memory Writer utility was not able to successfully update a complete BIOS file, your system may not be able to boot up. If this happens, your system will need service.


----------



## Gacrux

Pionir the option was there but of course I never tried because I know my DDR3 would not survive to such aggressive OC, I could push to 2133 CL11 stable. My Corsairs are regular 1600 CL9.

I was talking about the motherboard HDMI from Intel IGP.

It looks like my "Intel ME" got corrupted, after the BIOS update. The BIOS update was sucessful, no problem encountered, no system locks or anything, but after reset my OC settings wasn't there anymore, I cannot push multiplier over my 3570k stock, my IGP is not working anymore also cannot set shared memory, DDR3 cannot be pushed over 1600, etc.

Unfortunately this Intel ME thing cannot be updated via normal BIOS update, need a SPI programmer or a new Winbond flash chip. I already sent a message to ASrock official boards and technical support email but no reply so far. I hope to at least get a new BIOS from ASrock, I know people have contacted Asrock before and had a fresh BIOS shipped, my board is only 2 months old but RMA here is not an option, RMA process in Brazil is extremely difficulty and postal services can take up to 60 days, I don't have all this time, also, like everything here, this board here is very expensive and costs $200, I know it's absurd (ASUS ROG series can cost up to $800).

If Asrock don't help me I'll probably buy an ASUS (ASUS can have Intel ME corrupted but there is a fix available) and never recommend Asrock to anyone again, I told two friends of mine to buy the Extreme 4 version for theirs 3570k and 3770k, I hope they won't have the same problem.


----------



## Pionir

Ok, take it easy









You know that the motherboard does not have OC protection.

Try to upgrade INF files ( INF driver example ver:9.3.0.1019 / Windows® 7 64bit).


----------



## MillerLite1314

ok so i need a clue. I'm overclocking my 3570k on my Extreme6 board running windows 8. When I get a blue screen it doesnt throw numbers at me but words such as system_exception and so forth. where can i actually find numbers?


----------



## Pionir

If I understand you correctly...

There are two types of BSOD :

1. when you can boot your system, but the system (OS/Win8) restarts...
2. when you can not boot your system....

For second CL_MOS, Microsoft Windows 8 Event Viewer, find Event Logs, Log List = critical messages... examine the problem and start OC-ing again









You need always to be aware of what could be the cause of system instability.

Note ; recommend that you keep your RAM at 1333 MHz/9-9-9-24 @ 1.535V until you get the maximum CPU frequencies.


----------



## MillerLite1314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pionir*
> 
> If I understand you correctly...
> 
> There are two types of BSOD :
> 
> 1. when you can boot your system, but the system (OS/Win8) restarts...
> 2. when you can not boot your system....
> 
> For second CL_MOS, Microsoft Windows 8 Event Viewer, find Event Logs, Log List = critical messages... examine the problem and start OC-ing again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You need always to be aware of what could be the cause of system instability.
> 
> Note ; recommend that you keep your RAM at 1333 MHz/9-9-9-24 @ 1.535V until you get the maximum CPU frequencies.


awesome







I understand the technical jargon now. I was able to figure it out. The system would crash during oOverclock tests but I was able to look up the error and it threw an alphanumeric code at me that I was able to cross reference with the BSOD list in one of the guidea on the first page. I'm at 4.7GHz stable with with memory stable at 1800. I know I can get 5ghz on the CPU but I need a more radical cooling solution than the H80i.


----------



## MillerLite1314

what do you guy's use to check volts to your cpu. I'm using cpu-z, hwmonitor, and coretemp to keep an eye on it and HWMonitor and Core temp mirror each other but cpu-z reads a higher voltage by almost .06V


----------



## MillerLite1314

what do you guy's use to monitor voltage to the cpu? I'm using the voltage readings on HWMonitor, CPU-Z, and CoreTemp. The problem is that my voltage on HWMonitor and Coretemp mirror each other while cpu-z shows a higher reading by almost .06V.


----------



## Pionir

MillerLite1314









Well, it is good to use multiple programs to monitor system...

Under what conditions you have indicated differences?

Run all programs for monitoring and then test system with (eg) Prime95 / Blend.

Under full load, you should see the real situation.


----------



## MillerLite1314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pionir*
> 
> MillerLite1314
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, it is good to use multiple programs to monitor system...
> 
> Under what conditions you have indicated differences?
> 
> Run all programs for monitoring and then test system with (eg) Prime95 / Blend.
> 
> Under full load, you should see the real situation.


I have noticed it under full load using the test specs for prime95 from kennyparker's complete over clocking guide asrock edition.


----------



## Pionir

Quote:


> from kennyparker's complete over clocking guide asrock edition


Let me see, Link ?

All cores do not complete "the test" at the same time, so it is possible that the voltage varies slightly.


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MillerLite1314*
> 
> I have noticed it under full load using the test specs for prime95 from kennyparker's complete over clocking guide asrock edition.


How much voltage are you using? And have you verified it with a multimeter? Just curious because a lot of these boards misread voltage. Vcore that is.


----------



## Apex89

I've had my rig for about 6 months now and I'm thinking about finally overclocking my 3570k on my Extreme6. I just don't know if I really need to. It just seems like the type of thing that I wont even notice. Any of you guys want to try to change my mind?


----------



## Pionir

No, you do not need it, but ...

Brother







, It's like when you have a girl of 20 years old (blonde) and you ask what to do









Try it and return if you do not like, just be a little careful


----------



## MillerLite1314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kgtuning*
> 
> How much voltage are you using? And have you verified it with a multimeter? Just curious because a lot of these boards misread voltage. Vcore that is.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pionir*
> 
> Let me see, Link ?
> 
> All cores do not complete "the test" at the same time, so it is possible that the voltage varies slightly.


http://www.overclock.net/t/1198504/complete-overclocking-guide-sandy-bridge-ivy-bridge-asrock-edition
I've realized the difference in completion times it just concerns me that I'm having that substantial of a voltage reading between monitoring programs.

I haven't verified with a multimeter yet. I have never done this before but I believe this is a good time to start. HWmonitor reports 1.21V pretty steady at 4.7GHz but CPU-Z shows me 1.26-1.27V. I know these aren't very high numbers but it makes me question the accuracy of both.


----------



## MillerLite1314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Apex89*
> 
> I've had my rig for about 6 months now and I'm thinking about finally overclocking my 3570k on my Extreme6. I just don't know if I really need to. It just seems like the type of thing that I wont even notice. Any of you guys want to try to change my mind?


I'll post pictures when I get home but I was able to achieve an 800 point gain in 3dmark with a rough 1GHz Overclock.


----------



## Apex89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pionir*
> 
> No, you do not need it, but ...
> 
> Brother
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , It's like when you have a girl of 20 years old (blonde) and you ask what to do
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Try it and return if you do not like, just be a little careful


Haha, now that I can understand. There are some really good guides on this forum so hopefully I wont do anything to harm my computer.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MillerLite1314*
> 
> I'll post pictures when I get home but I was able to achieve an 800 point gain in 3dmark with a rough 1GHz Overclock.


Hmm that's actually pretty significant. Do you guys think it will make much difference in gaming? Anything noticeable?


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MillerLite1314*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1198504/complete-overclocking-guide-sandy-bridge-ivy-bridge-asrock-edition
> I've realized the difference in completion times it just concerns me that I'm having that substantial of a voltage reading between monitoring programs.
> 
> I haven't verified with a multimeter yet. I have never done this before but I believe this is a good time to start. HWmonitor reports 1.21V pretty steady at 4.7GHz but CPU-Z shows me 1.26-1.27V. I know these aren't very high numbers but it makes me question the accuracy of both.


It may be a good idea to manually check with a multimeter. My sig rig has a Asrock board that under reports by quite a bit but I use a rather accurate DMM to test. Here is a link on the topic of Asrock vcore...
http://www.overclock.net/t/1360404/asrock-z77-series-vcore-reading
If overclocking high you could infact go over recommended voltages pretty easy.







yes, I'm guilty of it..haha.


----------



## MillerLite1314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kgtuning*
> 
> It may be a good idea to manually check with a multimeter. My sig rig has a Asrock board that under reports by quite a bit but I use a rather accurate DMM to test. Here is a link on the topic of Asrock vcore...
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1360404/asrock-z77-series-vcore-reading
> If overclocking high you could infact go over recommended voltages pretty easy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yes, I'm guilty of it..haha.


Thank you. I'm trying to actively avoid it for now. I may actually delid because temps are preventing me from going any higher.


----------



## Pionir

@MillerLite1314, there are some similar solution as AIDA64.

It is possible that some monitoring programs use the (user) default values or average from BIOS.

I use CPU Z, because it currently shows variable differences.

Fine







, here you can find everything









WHEA Error Alert Guide ;

http://www.overclock.net/t/1317335/whea-error-alert-guide-or-how-i-got-out-of-wheaville


----------



## MillerLite1314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pionir*
> 
> @MillerLite1314, there are some similar solution as AIDA64.
> 
> It is possible that some monitoring programs use the (user) default values or average from BIOS.
> 
> I use CPU Z, because it currently shows variable differences.
> 
> Fine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , here you can find everything
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WHEA Error Alert Guide ;
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1317335/whea-error-alert-guide-or-how-i-got-out-of-wheaville


Awesome. I'll have a look when I get home from class.


----------



## ACM

Anyone else having a problem with the ASRock Extreme 6 Z77 top PCI-e slot using long GPUs like a 7970.

Seems like the GPU doesn't really want to push all the way down (pci-e slider lock doesn't move with ease) due to the sata ports to the right of the slot (GPU pcb hitting gray sata port blocks).

Plus whenever I use that top PCI-e slot one of my sata drives never pops up on boot up (the whole system is slow), but the HDD will pop up if I use the second PCI-e slot.


----------



## hyujmn

I don't have that problem and I've got a super long Powercolor 7870.

Also @apex89, overclocking your CPU won't have a real big gaming performance gain. It's more for just e-peen or self satisfaction.

Overclocking video cards, on the other hand, has a huge impact on video cards.


----------



## ACM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyujmn*
> 
> I don't have that problem and I've got a super long Powercolor 7870.
> 
> Also @apex89, overclocking your CPU won't have a real big gaming performance gain. It's more for just e-peen or self satisfaction.
> 
> Overclocking video cards, on the other hand, has a huge impact on video cards.


Here's the problem I've been having.
(Still processing/Bad quality)


----------



## Strata

The port not working is odd, but I had the issue with seating twice, reseating fixed it. I hope your 7970 works out, mine ran way too hot and slow considering the reviews I read.


----------



## KnownDragon

So I am new to the z77 series. The thing that is bothering me is that when I try to offset for 5ghz I have to enter +200 if not more to get it to boot. In hwinfo64 the vcore then shows between 1.5 - 1.6 vcore

This is with c1e enabled or disabled
spread spectrum disabled
speedstep enabled
turbo enable +.49
pll enabled at 1.803

I am new to the ivy bridge overclocking. I have done a few rough over clocks. Any input would help.


----------



## Strata

Offset is a huge PITA, but worth it, IMO. I run my machine 24/7 offset to 4.5 and have noticed no huge spike in my power bill.

First, your vCore is too high. IVB has a TDP of 1.5v on the vCore, plus the voltage read issues on the ASRock Z77 boards means I would not push higher than 1.42v.

Second, you will very likely need a lot more Turbo voltage. I had to do .055v just to sit at 4.5 on my 3570K.

I'll be able to answer more when I get home to check on my exact settings, but I too well be aiming for the elusive 5.0 once I get my WC loop setup, gl.


----------



## KnownDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Strata*
> 
> Offset is a huge PITA, but worth it, IMO. I run my machine 24/7 offset to 4.5 and have noticed no huge spike in my power bill.
> 
> First, your vCore is too high. IVB has a TDP of 1.5v on the vCore, plus the voltage read issues on the ASRock Z77 boards means I would not push higher than 1.42v.
> 
> Second, you will very likely need a lot more Turbo voltage. I had to do .055v just to sit at 4.5 on my 3570K.
> 
> I'll be able to answer more when I get home to check on my exact settings, but I too well be aiming for the elusive 5.0 once I get my WC loop setup, gl.


I have a custom water loop but I think it needs some upgrading. I run the xspc dual bay res/d5 pump combo with the raystorm water block. I also only have 2 120 radiators because of budget. The temps do pretty good for my current overclock at the moment.

cie disabled
turbo disabled
speed step disabled
primary plane and secondary plane 125
vcore 1.345
multi at 47
pll enabled at 1.717

Current temps Idle are 34c - 40c
Under load 70c - 78c
I was thinking that this radiator might improve temps which might would allow for lower vcore.
Phobya XTREME NOVA 1080 ( 9 x 120mm) Radiator


----------



## Strata

What is your ambient temp? Those temps seem high, especially for WC. Im running Air Cool at the moment (waiting on a crossship on a damaged Rad) with ~30C idle and sub 90C load under IBT (which is like sub 80C under Prime95), but I have 25-27C ambient.

Primary and Secondary (Long and Short on my BIOS) for me were set to Max, which I think is 500.
Your PLL looks good, I think 1.717 is basically all that chip will ever need, at least Ive never found any difference in stability with it higher.


----------



## ACM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Strata*
> 
> The port not working is odd, but I had the issue with seating twice, reseating fixed it. I hope your 7970 works out, mine ran way too hot and slow considering the reviews I read.


Problem seemed to be the ASMedia top two 6Gb/s ports, moved my storage drives down to the black Intel 3Gb/s ports & the drive hasn't disappeared with a 4.8Ghz OC so far.

IDK if I should RMA, I did have the latest ASMedia drivers installed.


----------



## KnownDragon

Strata, I did some messing around thanks to you. Trying to find out what was going on with my temps. I moved fans around replaced tim and found some temps. I still need more radiators and plan on adding a 3rd 120 to see if it helps. Here are my latest temps. Under stress testing they get up to 75 - 76 but do get a little closer to my ambient temp of 19c in the house or atleast in the kitchen it might stay 20 - 22 in here.



Here is my layout at the moment. Which might not give me the best of temps.


----------



## dioxholster

anyone here using a kraken x40? is it easy to install on this board?


----------



## fasttracker440

Quick question i have the Z77 Extreme11 and im courious why it supports 4 way cross fire x but not 4 way sli. is there a reason you cant run a nvidia card in a 4x slot like it says you can do with ati so it says? I orginal was not planing on going 4 way but i found a killer deal on 2 more 670s and i want it bad any ways hope some one can shed some light on this for me


----------



## spidey81

Minimum for Nvidia GPU's is 8x PCIe. Not sure if it's a hardware limitation or driver limitation.


----------



## Toxtter

Hey OCN members !

I finally found an topic for Asrock extreme4 Z77 owners.
Now 7 months I am collecting parts for an computer and yesterday I finally started building.
I removed the safety plate from the CPU and this is what I saw



















Seriously damaged. Yesterday I wrote an email to the shop where it came from. But they will reply monday after 9am ofc.
I hope they will say to send it back and to get an new one.


----------



## dioxholster

how can you tell its damaged?


----------



## Toxtter

Cause some pins are clockwise bent and some pins are even missing.
Now I managed to get an new motherboard today, cause more people ordered the same mobo with the same problems in the same week.
So the serie what Is delivered to the shop isn't good and they removed it from the shop and added new series.

I am glad it was sorted out.


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toxtter*
> 
> Cause some pins are clockwise bent and some pins are even missing.
> Now I managed to get an new motherboard today, cause more people ordered the same mobo with the same problems in the same week.
> So the serie what Is delivered to the shop isn't good and they removed it from the shop and added new series.
> 
> I am glad it was sorted out.


Wow I can't believe there was pins missing. crazy. Thats great the shop replaced the board for you.


----------



## Toxtter

I seriously didn't knew that there were more people in the same week.
Already gave it up and was planning to buy an MSI Z77A-G45 GAMING mobo.

Glad it didn't get that far


----------



## Toxtter

Hello all,

Today I managed to overclock my system to 4.5 Ghz wich is enough for me for now.
Its running on 1.200 Volts, Can be less I think I am not sure about this.

Is there any forum/topic about 4.5Ghz club for Asrock extreme4 Z77 members ?


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toxtter*
> 
> Hello all,
> 
> Today I managed to overclock my system to 4.5 Ghz wich is enough for me for now.
> Its running on 1.200 Volts, Can be less I think I am not sure about this.
> 
> Is there any forum/topic about 4.5Ghz club for Asrock extreme4 Z77 members ?


Just keep in mind these boards do not report the correct vcore.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1360404/asrock-z77-series-vcore-reading


----------



## ciceu4

Hello guys i purchase today a Z77 Asrock fatal1ty professional + i3 2120 (until i find a potent i7 3770k). My problem is about ram memory , I chek every slot individually and it works fine. When i put 4 dimms the bios and windows only see 8 gb but cpu-z sees correctly my memory. What can be the problem ?What can i do ?Thanks in advance .I also attach a print screen .


----------



## tw33k

See if there is an option for memory remapping in your BIOS. Also, you could try entering this into an elevated command prompt: BCDEdit /set PAE ForceEnable


----------



## ciceu4

I could not find any option for memory remapping in Bios . I copy the command in Cmd but it say bad command.In bios i have also the same thing like in the picture(4 dimms mount but the total memory only 8 gb) .


----------



## tw33k

Strange..the command works for me. What does it show when you open Task Manager click Performance and Memory?

Also, open Resource Monitor and click Memory


----------



## ciceu4

It was my mistake i run it again ' as administrator ' and worked but nothing change after reboot.


----------



## Strata

My Ethernet port just randomly stopped working, I must have done something to it somehow...Adjusted my OC, shutdown, powered off, installed R9-290X, power on, Started Windows and it said the cable was not connected. Ive spent 2= hours troubleshooting and I am 100% sure the port is dead









Guess I have to go buy a PCIE card from Tiger Direct tomorrow...or does USB3.0 offer better speed/throughput?


----------



## rickyman0319

hi I have a problem with my Fatal1ty Z77 Professional-M mobo. I have update the latest bios that is P2.00 bios from asrock. when I tried to install 3770k cpu on it, the debug says 0x55. I have tried to change different memory and slot. it is still the same. but when I tried to install i7 2700k cpu and it works fine.

is that something wrong with my mobo or not. or I need to have a new bios chip.

please help me .

thanks


----------



## Strata

Think my video quality issues are due to my Motherboard, idk if anyone can prove me wrong or not. I have tried the iGPU, a Matrix 7970, and now a Sapphire 290X, and always over HDMI everything is super sharp and fuzzy at the same time (hard to describe really). I have even tried different cables, adjusting Pixels to 4:2:2:2 (or something like that), and just to be sure I tried a different PC on the monitor.

With my Ethernet port just randomly dying 2 days ago Im ready to say its not my GPUs.


----------



## fasttracker440

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickyman0319*
> 
> hi I have a problem with my Fatal1ty Z77 Professional-M mobo. I have update the latest bios that is P2.00 bios from asrock. when I tried to install 3770k cpu on it, the debug says 0x55. I have tried to change different memory and slot. it is still the same. but when I tried to install i7 2700k cpu and it works fine.
> 
> is that something wrong with my mobo or not. or I need to have a new bios chip.
> 
> please help me .
> 
> thanks


the 55 is that on the debug display on the mb its self? If so have you tried moving your ram around I got a similar issued on mine and the little research i did on it said bent cpu pins now i can kind of see that in my case and i am just to lazy to break my water loop and check but i was able to use other dims i only have 2 8gb sticks and for you it might just be something slightly out of alignment or something also just try 1 stick and try each dim individually maybe your ram just doesn't play well with 3770k. Hope this gets you going in the right direction also check this out just for GP http://www.asrock.com/mb/Intel/Fatal1ty%20Z77%20Professional-M/?cat=Memory


----------



## end3rkid

Hey guys,

Does anyone knows if this motherboard is compatible with this RAM?
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820220694

I didn't find that model on the support list here: http://www.asrock.com/mb/memory.asp?Model=Z77%20Extreme4

But maybe because is not up to date. Also, what would be the result of mixing these RAM with the current ones that I have:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231445

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Pionir

It is quite risky...

The memory controller is in the processor, not on the motherboard, and it depends on which processor you have.

(e.g.) 2600K supports memory types DDR3-1066/*1333*, 3770K is DDR3-1333/*1600**.

DDR3 SPD = boot optios...

Can you borrow from friend, just to try it?

If you do, firt go to the bios, load bios defaults, then-> control panel/all control panel items/performance information and tools=Re-run the assessment (Windows Experience Index).


----------



## turbobooster

oke I now this tread is made a while ago.
but I have sinds a few weeks my FIRST asrock bord, the asrock z77 fatal1ty professional.
till now I,m pretty happy with it.
I have a 2700k and only because my cpu cooler isn't the best a can bench at 5.2 with a vcore of 1.475.
I know my cpu can boot at multi 55x but then it needs a vcore of 1.53 and I don't whant to do that with my cooler.
the cooler is a cooler master seidon 240.
but the bord has absolute now problems with that.
so after most of the time having a asus bord, very happy with this 1.



http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/28/zjjq.jpg/

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Justinator

Hi all, I have a question about the OC Formula board. If I was to use the water cooling that is built into the boards "Twin-Power Cooling", would that help lower my CPU temps, or is that just for cooling chipset/ram? Thanks.


----------



## pythonse

so my asrock p67 extreme 4 went out on me so I bought a z77 extreme 4, can someone please direct me or post up known good bios settings to reach 4.6-4.8 ghz. thanks in advance!


----------



## pythonse

oh and which bios should I flash to...sorry


----------



## pythonse

nobody huh?


----------



## JWak-1

I flashed to 2.90 recently, works fine. Just use the most recent one if you really must flash your bios.


----------



## pythonse

thank you for the reply! there certainly must be a need to flash when receiving a new board...some flashes aren't stable at overclocks while others provide stability as well as a few fixes needed for a more complete bios environment...thank you


----------



## PerspexPC

Hi guys , can be added and subscribed to this please


----------



## lightsout

Whats up peeps. Having some issues with my Maximus just snagged an extreme 4 at micro center. Hoping the transition goes well.


----------



## X79Extreme7UK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Whats up peeps. Having some issues with my Maximus just snagged an extreme 4 at micro center. Hoping the transition goes well.


Hope it goes well, I would definitely get OC Formula or Z77Extreme11 or 9


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X79Extreme7UK*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Whats up peeps. Having some issues with my Maximus just snagged an extreme 4 at micro center. Hoping the transition goes well.
> 
> 
> 
> Hope it goes well, I would definitely get OC Formula or Z77Extreme11 or 9
Click to expand...

Haha I already returned it. Couldn't run my ram where the Asus could and the whole voltage thing had me worried. For a ud3h coming tomorrow.


----------



## X79Extreme7UK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *X79Extreme7UK*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Whats up peeps. Having some issues with my Maximus just snagged an extreme 4 at micro center. Hoping the transition goes well.
> 
> 
> 
> Hope it goes well, I would definitely get OC Formula or Z77Extreme11 or 9
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Haha I already returned it. Couldn't run my ram where the Asus could and the whole voltage thing had me worried. For a ud3h coming tomorrow.
Click to expand...

Extreme 4 is a good midrange board but never on par with Maximus. Those 3 boards I mentioned will definitely make you happy. However OC Formula is the best of all and can go head to head with Maximus. It has dual-stack MOSFET and Silicon-Chromium chokes which helps the power delivery around 97% efficient (according to tests) and chokes being a different kind of alloy compared to ones other similar boards have, they heat up a lot less and can accept more voltage without causing any heat issues. 16 power phase is also alot of power delivery.

End of the day its your money and your choice and If you want to try Asrock, OC Formula is the best option.
Good Luck


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X79Extreme7UK*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *X79Extreme7UK*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Whats up peeps. Having some issues with my Maximus just snagged an extreme 4 at micro center. Hoping the transition goes well.
> 
> 
> 
> Hope it goes well, I would definitely get OC Formula or Z77Extreme11 or 9
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Haha I already returned it. Couldn't run my ram where the Asus could and the whole voltage thing had me worried. For a ud3h coming tomorrow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Extreme 4 is a good midrange board but never on par with Maximus. Those 3 boards I mentioned will definitely make you happy. However OC Formula is the best of all and can go head to head with Maximus. It has dual-stack MOSFET and Silicon-Chromium chokes which helps the power delivery around 97% efficient (according to tests) and chokes being a different kind of alloy compared to ones other similar boards have, they heat up a lot less and can accept more voltage without causing any heat issues. 16 power phase is also alot of power delivery.
> 
> End of the day its your money and your choice and If you want to try Asrock, OC Formula is the best option.
> Good Luck
Click to expand...

Not really an asrock guy. Tried them out but jumped over to gigabyte. I'm sure the UDH3 will suit my needs. Just want to get my i5 back to 4.7ghz.


----------



## dioxholster

in bios, what is onboard serial port and infrared? I should disable them right?


----------



## TimberWolf93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dioxholster*
> 
> in bios, what is onboard serial port and infrared? I should disable them right?


No need to touch those at all.


----------



## ehhwhat

I have a z77 fatality pro (1.70 bios or latest bios) with a 2700k /4.7 @ 1.36. the problem I'm having is, on a cold boot startup the bios error code will post 15 then shut down and reboot just fine. I don't have any cards in any of the other pci slots, just my video card in the first pci ex slot. I have 2 ssd's and one hitachi deskstar in the sata ports.


----------



## UZ7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehhwhat*
> 
> I have a z77 fatality pro (1.70 bios or latest bios) with a 2700k /4.7 @ 1.36. the problem I'm having is, on a cold boot startup the bios error code will post 15 then shut down and reboot just fine. I don't have any cards in any of the other pci slots, just my video card in the first pci ex slot. I have 2 ssd's and one hitachi deskstar in the sata ports.


Check your memory.
Check your VTT and PLL voltages.
Check CMOS battery.


----------



## ehhwhat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UZ7*
> 
> Check your memory.
> Check your VTT and PLL voltages.
> Check CMOS battery.


Thanks man, i had pll set to enabled but everything else was auto. So I set the PLL to disabled and everything runs fine, I also ran prime for 20 hours blend test and it passed. I'd like to hit 5.0 eventually so if you have any suggestions on what the PLL should be around to hit those numbers let me know meng.


----------



## Rickles

Recently been having cold boot issues.

I get a long A2 error code and then it boots with no video (can't see bios even) I can hear it get into windows.

If I flip the psu switch and hold the power button til I hear a click (about 15 seconds) then it usually boots fine. OS is on my SSD, have tried about everything listed on the web.

My memory is not on the supported list on the website, but the code that it hangs on is A2 (ide detect), I have also fixed this by swapping around sata cables , but I am inclined to think the problem lies with the motherboard.

Tried searching this thread, and the site but nothing sticks out as relevant.

I don't think it is an issue with how things are seated though, because I can fix it without reseating anything.


----------



## Pionir

@Rickles

I cannot enter to the BIOS normally...I did not have this problem before..I added some new USB devices...
Now I have to restart the computer, and then quickly press the DEL button every second, until finally enter into the BIOS.
One bad timing and I miss it...
This can help ;

1. Z77+*Windows 7 Service Pack 1* / USB problem - http://support.microsoft.com/kb/2862330
2. *Windows 7 Service Pack 1* Update fixes an issue that causes Windows to crash http://support.microsoft.com/kb/2913431

How many storage drives do you have on your (motherboard) computer ?

Holding the power button about 7-15 seconds is standard and safe procedure when someone have boot failure and it can mean (for example) HDD is EOL ! (motherboard doesn't recognize it, because it stop spinning).

What happens with the lights on the computer chassis? Does it freezes ?

Disable all power save options (Control Panel) ; power save, screen saver, hibernate...

OS keeps track of all errors.
Press Windows (keyboard button) + R and type " eventvwr.msc " and press Enter or click OK ;
- Event Viewer
- On the left you will able to see drop-down menu with folders
- Applications and Services Logs- click








- Microosoft - click- expand
- Windows - click- expand
- Diagnostics and Performance - click - expand
- Operational - click
Also check Disk Diagnostic-Operational

Example for video card


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## eclipsextreme

im working on a build with a Asrock Formula OC in a corsair graphite 600 case and picked up a 240mm radiator today and it fits too tight above the north bridge and covers cpu power connecters. not sure which way to go on this thing


----------



## Pionir

If you have water cooling, think about one step forward







CASE MOD


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







You'll have to lift up the top cover dust, but accurately measure the thickness of the water radiator and be sure that the top dust cover does not stick out too much...

http://www.overclock.net/t/831636/official-corsair-graphite-club/1470

http://www.overclock.net/t/1367658/case-mod-corsair-600t-jinx-dual-phobya-xtreme-400mm-radiators#post_19439954


----------



## Huge Spartan

Hey i just build my first computer using the extreme 4 . What drivers do i need to download for this board, and do i need to update BIOS?


----------



## jagz

Is the Tri-Fire spacing (for WC connectors) dual then single?

I should probably find a board that can tri-fire all in 3.0 lanes but I suppose I can manage with the ASRock z77 Extreme6 as I'll primarily be mining.

Anyone have a watercooled tri-fire/tri-sli setup and want to share fitting recommendations? Also anyone with a tri-fire in general on this board, how's the scaling?


----------



## LowRider193

Hello , you can sign me in , AsRock Z77 Pro3 - i5 2500k ( neext week i'm moving to Z77 Extreme6 MB)
But now i have a problem - i OC my i5 to 4,5Ghz and voltage 1,38V , stable , tested by OCCT for an hour. After that i move up to 4,6 but when i increase the voltage by setting offset even to 1,44V BSOD 101,124 - so where might be a problem ? Decrease PLL ? Aditional Turbo Voltage ? VTT ? Did i mentioned that my z77 Pro3 don't have LLC on levels ( it has percents - 0,50,100 or Auto). Anny sugestions will be apriciated


----------



## pythonse

I have a 2500k..all I did was disable spread spectrum,set my voltage to fixed at 1.375 and set the multiplier to turbo 46. end of story. I did try to bump to 4.8 and it blue screened on me


----------



## whitex990

This is the first time I own Asrock board, I heard so many bad stories about it, hopefully mine won't like that.


----------



## eclipsextreme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whitex990*
> 
> This is the first time I own Asrock board, I heard so many bad stories about it, hopefully mine won't like that.


which board did you get?


----------



## whitex990

Z77 Extreme 4. My Asus V Gene just got 55 code, so decided to RMA the board.While waiting at least 4 months just to know what happen on the board (too long), Im looking temporarily replacement cheap Sli Mobo. On the internet they say Asrock's mobo are easily bent, cheap because low quality.I dont know. But so far so good for me:thumb: (I'm seriously not good in English)


----------



## fasttracker440

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eclipsextreme*
> 
> im working on a build with a Asrock Formula OC in a corsair graphite 600 case and picked up a 240mm radiator today and it fits too tight above the north bridge and covers cpu power connecters. not sure which way to go on this thing


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eclipsextreme*
> 
> im working on a build with a Asrock Formula OC in a corsair graphite 600 case and picked up a 240mm radiator today and it fits too tight above the north bridge and covers cpu power connecters. not sure which way to go on this thing


I have had that case in the past and mounted a rad in the top and i got lucky based on the mother bord. If i was you i would pop the top cover off and put it under the grill and the fans on the inside. Ya would have to pop a couple of holes in the case but who cares right also a phoyba 200 is a great fit in the frount of the case. Here is a link of some great stuff to do with the 600t http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLCCB1FF90E5FAEC52


----------



## Midnite8

Anyone got settings for OCing 3770K on the Extreme 4? I have G. Skill Ripjaw X DDR3 2400 and a Corsair H100i


----------



## Pionir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Huge Spartan*
> 
> Hey i just build my first computer using the extreme 4 . What drivers do i need to download for this board, and do i need to update BIOS?


For driver download use As Rock motherboard official site.
http://www.asrock.com/mb/Intel/Z77%20Extreme4/?cat=Download

or Windows update;


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Check AsRock Z77 EX4 CPU support List - Since BIOS vs your processor ;
http://www.asrock.com/mb/Intel/Z77%20Extreme4/?cat=CPU

My CPU-Z









http://pokit.org/get/img/b81288311083dd50a86cff43f8df1b88.jpg


----------



## pythonse

My system has random freezes and i have to hard reboot...ugh


----------



## Pionir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pythonse*
> 
> My system has random freezes and i have to hard reboot...ugh


My apologies, but the system is like a wife or a car, You have to monitor the situation and devote more attention.
If you have not worked hard enough, then how we can help you !









What message do you get from your PC ?


----------



## pythonse

ok..first of all i did NOT do a fresh install from my p67 extreme 4 to this board. secondly it is random crashes..will do it once or twice within the first 10 minutes of boot/reboot...then wont do it again...ive also left the room,came back 15 minutes later and it has actually shut itself down.


----------



## Pionir

OK, there are a few reasons and one of the most important is overheating, voltage, power supply !

The first thing you should look the CPU temperature, and then other temperature sensors.

If you have the proper temperatures, load BIOS default values , save and exit.

Are you trying to overclock your system?

Which processor do you have?

At which / what speed memory works right now?

PSU is hot?

Which is the PSU and how much power W ?


----------



## pythonse

[email protected] 4.6
2.9 bios
temps all good..
Silverstone st1200 psu
ps would be the only thing that would make sense


----------



## Pionir

Quote:


> Control Panel\All Control Panel Items\Performance Information and Tools\Advanced Tools
> First :
> Performance Issues
> Following:
> -generate system health status
> -View performance details in event log / dijagnostics and performance / Operational
> http://pokit.org/get/?2fc92e8846366caf670ff6ca65e97202.jpg


http://www.overclock.net/t/1317335/whea-error-alert-guide-or-how-i-got-out-of-wheaville

4.6 GHz perhaps a little too much, why do not you try 4.5









What about memory ? 1333 MHz or more ?

What message do you get after system crashes ?
( load last known good configuration ? )

Do you have BSOD and which blue screen error code you have ?


----------



## pythonse

I had it running on my extreme 4 p67 @4.8 at times..but mostly 4.6


----------



## Spelio

Anyone else have random BSOD when transferring large files? Sometime's when I'm transferring a large amount of data from my homeserver over a gigabit network (like 30-60GB+ worth) It will randomly BSOD and give an error code of k57nd60a.sys which points to network driver. I've updated to the latest network drivers and it still does it from time to time. I currently have an Intel PCI-E gigabit NIC installed to get me around this. Thanks!







Sorry, the board I have it a ASRock Z77 Extreme4


----------



## Pionir

Well, you have specific problem.

The latest is not always the best choice, you must read the objectives and characteristics of the upgrade.

The best option is recommended.
http://www.asrock.com/mb/Intel/Z77%20Extreme4/?cat=Download

How computers are connected and do you have a switch?
http://www.dlink.com/us/en/home-solutions/connect/switches

Try to install cFosSpeed - The Internet Accelerator ( aka XFast LAN ) for faster Internet access with Traffic Shaping, try to find a free internet server (Google Drive) and then make download to another computer.

Use an external HDD


----------



## Rickles

Hmm.. went a couple weeks without having cold boot issues, seems like it happened again this morning..


----------



## DiaSin

I am loving my Extreme4. I hit 4.7ghz on my 3570k without much work.


----------



## KnownDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiaSin*
> 
> I am loving my Extreme4. I hit 4.7ghz on my 3570k without much work.


I love mine too. Just hate that is the limit for me with my cooling capabilities. I want to let the processor get a little age on it before I open it up and all that good stuff. I have no complaints.


----------



## 904bangingsys

Could anyone pop on over and help if they have any info on about z75 raid not showing in UEFI with CSM enabled and raid enabled, with GPT partition tables.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1481670/where-is-the-raid-controller/10


----------



## gatesmarch

Hey guys,

I've been working on getting my 3570k to 4.6ghz stable for two days. I used the spreadsheet posted here as a starter and have been working from there. Using my bsod error codes and comparing them with corresponding suggestions, right now I can only be stable with my cpu offset @ +.095mv, CPU PLL @ 1.906, and VTT @ 1.15. Under load my vcore generally stays at 1.35mv. This seems high to me especially when I see others achieving 4.6 @ 1.29mv. My highest temp is 96c. My mobo is Z77 Pro-4M,


----------



## DiaSin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gatesmarch*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> I've been working on getting my 3570k to 4.6ghz stable for two days. I used the spreadsheet posted here as a starter and have been working from there. Using my bsod error codes and comparing them with corresponding suggestions, right now I can only be stable with my cpu offset @ +.095mv, CPU PLL @ 1.906, and VTT @ 1.15. Under load my vcore generally stays at 1.35mv. This seems high to me especially when I see others achieving 4.6 @ 1.29mv. My highest temp is 96c, which doesn't concern me, I know many others will kick and scream saying how bad it is but specs are specs and this chip is fine until 105c before it even starts thermal throttling (yes I have that disabled). My mobo is Z77 Pro-4M,


Back off of that overclock NOW. 105 is not the throttle point. That is where it TURNS OFF. It throttles normally at about 95.

I will go take some screenshots of my bios. You should not need to touch the PLL and VTT settings for 4.6ghz. The settings I have bring my voltage to 1.288 under full load and I rarely went over 90c on Prime 95 or Intel Burn Test even when I was just using a hyper212 evo for cooling. It hits about 80 max under the highest stress I can put on it (Prime and IBT running simultaneously) now that I have this H80i.

4.6ghz would actually probably be stable with a slightly lower voltage on my system, as the settings I have now are what I used to use for 4.7ghz, which suddenly became unstable for unknown reasons when I switched to my new GPU. I just dropped the multiplier down from 47 to 46 and it was stable again, so I figured I would just leave well enough alone.

Keep in mind your motherboard is a couple of steps down from mine, but overall the options in the bios should not be too far off.


----------



## gatesmarch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiaSin*
> 
> Back off of that overclock NOW. 105 is not the throttle point. That is where it TURNS OFF. It throttles normally at about 95.
> 
> I will go take some screenshots of my bios. You should not need to touch the PLL and VTT settings for 4.6ghz. The settings I have bring my voltage to 1.288 under full load and I rarely went over 90 on Prime 95 or Intel Burn Test even when I was just using a hyper212 evo for cooling. It hits about 80 max under the highest stress I can put on it now that I have this H80i.
> 
> 4.6ghz would actually probably be stable with a slightly lower voltage, as the settings I have now are what I used to use for 4.7ghz, which suddenly became unstable for unknown reasons when I switched to my new GPU. I just dropped the multiplier down from 47 to 46 and it was stable again, so I figured I would just leave well enough alone.


Okay I backed off lol. I wait to see your settings, but I have to tell you, I've tried several settings I've found and none have worked. It's beyond frustrating...way too many consecutive hours behind this monitor.


----------



## DiaSin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gatesmarch*
> 
> Okay I backed off lol. I wait to see your settings, but I have to tell you, I've tried several settings I've found and none have worked. It's beyond frustrating...way too many consecutive hours behind this monitor.


Scroll up. I did alot of editing to my post in the time you took to post that.


----------



## gatesmarch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiaSin*
> 
> Scroll up. I did alot of editing to my post in the time you took to post that.


I copied the settings that I could, you obviously have a few extras. I didn't kick my voltage offset up to .135 though. If I'm baking at .095, wouldn't .135 make me melt? I'll just keep stepping up from .095 if I crash or bsod. Thanks for this too.


----------



## DiaSin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gatesmarch*
> 
> I copied the settings that I could, you obviously have a few extras. I didn't kick my voltage offset up to .135 though. If I'm baking at .095, wouldn't .135 make me melt? I'll just keep stepping up from .095 if I crash or bsod. Thanks for this too.


I think the reason your voltage was going so high at 0.095 was the other settings you changed. Take a look at CPU-Z and see what your voltage is at when you run Prime95 or Intel Burn Test. Run IBT on "very high" ideally. Unless your board works totally different from mine you should be below 1.288 at 0.095 offset with the PLL and VTT set to auto.


----------



## gatesmarch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiaSin*
> 
> I think the reason your voltage was going so high at 0.095 was the other settings you changed. Take a look at CPU-Z and see what your voltage is at when you run Prime95 or Intel Burn Test. Run IBT on "very high" ideally. Unless your board works totally different from mine you should be below 1.288 at 0.095 offset with the PLL and VTT set to auto.


Well right now I'm at .115 and my vcore fluctuates between 1.296 and 1.336 running prime. I haven't been stable yet stepping up from .095. I first got bsod error 0X101, so I increased the vcore. Then my second core had a failure, so I upped it again. Then I got a bsod 0X0124, this is the bugger I get most of the time. I just increased vcore again to .115 and I'm running prime right now. My temps are great in Prime95, but when I run IBT at max that's when they go crazy...mid 90's.
Another thing, I've just watched my clock drop a couple times from 4600, down to 3400 along with a voltage drop. Prime isn't crashing and temps haven't exceeded 90 yet.


----------



## DiaSin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gatesmarch*
> 
> Well right now I'm at .115 and my vcore fluctuates between 1.296 and 1.336 running prime. I haven't been stable yet stepping up from .095. I first got bsod error 0X101, so I increased the vcore. Then my second core had a failure, so I upped it again. Then I got a bsod 0X0124, this is the bugger I get most of the time. I just increased vcore again to .115 and I'm running prime right now. My temps are great in Prime95, but when I run IBT at max that's when they go crazy...mid 90's.
> Another thing, I've just watched my clock drop a couple times from 4600, down to 3400 along with a voltage drop. Prime isn't crashing and temps haven't exceeded 90 yet.


That is alot of fluctuation.. It may just be that your board is too low end to provide a stable enough voltage for this kind of overclocking. I only see 6 chokes in the power delivery section on your Z77 Pro4-m which generally means a 4+2 power phase. The Z77 Extreme4 that I have has an 8+4 power phase. This means that the voltage is much more stable on the higher end board. Your board may just not have the physical means to deliver the stable voltage that is needed.


----------



## eXXon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gatesmarch*
> 
> Well right now I'm at .115 and my vcore fluctuates between 1.296 and 1.336 running prime. I haven't been stable yet stepping up from .095. I first got bsod error 0X101, so I increased the vcore. Then my second core had a failure, so I upped it again. Then I got a bsod 0X0124, this is the bugger I get most of the time. I just increased vcore again to .115 and I'm running prime right now. My temps are great in Prime95, but when I run IBT at max that's when they go crazy...mid 90's.
> Another thing, I've just watched my clock drop a couple times from 4600, down to 3400 along with a voltage drop. Prime isn't crashing and temps haven't exceeded 90 yet.


The fluctuation in Vcore during high loads is called Vdroop, which can be eliminated by increasing your LLC setting.

IBT produces unrealistic heat (more so than any other stress test) so if temps were in the 90s, in other stress tests it would be in the 80s.

When the clocks/volts drop down to stock and go back up again, it usually means the VRMs are overheating and are causing the underclocking to avoid a meltdown. Position a fan to blow cool air directly on them in order to remedy this.


----------



## DiaSin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eXXon*
> 
> The fluctuation in Vcore during high loads is called Vdroop, which can be eliminated by increasing your LLC setting.
> 
> IBT produces unrealistic heat (more so than any other stress test) so if temps were in the 90s, in other stress tests it would be in the 80s.
> 
> When the clocks/volts drop down to stock and go back up again, *it usually means the VRMs are overheating and are causing the underclocking to avoid a meltdown.* Position a fan to blow cool air directly on them in order to remedy this.


And this goes back to what I was saying about it being a lower-end board. More VRMs = lower VRM temps becuase the voltage is more distributed. That amount of vdroop does not occur on my board with the LLC setting I showed you, which again, makes me wonder about the voltage delivery capabilities of that board for an overclock this high.


----------



## gatesmarch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiaSin*
> 
> And this goes back to what I was saying about it being a lower-end board. More VRMs = lower VRM temps becuase the voltage is more distributed. That amount of vdroop does not occur on my board with the LLC setting I showed you, which again, makes me wonder about the voltage delivery capabilities of that board for an overclock this high.


Interesting you mention the LLC setting. On this board it's 0-50-100%. From what I understand ASRock got it backwards on this board, where 0 is actually 100 and vice versa. I have it at 50 right now so I'll try 0 and see if that produces a more stable voltage. From the few posts I've read about this issue it may solve it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eXXon*
> 
> The fluctuation in Vcore during high loads is called Vdroop, which can be eliminated by increasing your LLC setting.
> 
> IBT produces unrealistic heat (more so than any other stress test) so if temps were in the 90s, in other stress tests it would be in the 80s.
> 
> When the clocks/volts drop down to stock and go back up again, it usually means the VRMs are overheating and are causing the underclocking to avoid a meltdown. Position a fan to blow cool air directly on them in order to remedy this.


Yup you're right. Prime95 temps were mainly high 70's very low 80's.


----------



## DiaSin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gatesmarch*
> 
> Interesting you mention the LLC setting. On this board it's 0-50-100%. From what I understand ASRock got it backwards on this board, where 0 is actually 100 and vice versa. I have it at 50 right now so I'll try 0 and see if that produces a more stable voltage. From the few posts I've read about this issue it may solve it.
> Yup you're right. Prime95 temps were mainly high 70's very low 80's.


Yeah. LLC is backwards on the asrock z77 boards. However its labeled differently on the Extreme4.. There are no inbtween settings? You can't do like 20%? That would be about the same as LLC level 2 on my board.


----------



## gatesmarch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiaSin*
> 
> Yeah. LLC is backwards on the asrock z77 boards. However its labeled differently on the Extreme4.. There are no inbtween settings? You can't do like 20%? That would be about the same as LLC level 2 on my board.


No there's just 0-50-100. I had it at 50 which I guess would be the equivalent to level 2. I just changed it to 0, and my voltage when up much higher with less of a swing, so I stepped the offset down a bit but came back to a lockup. Off to do more testing. If I don't get it soon I'll probably just invest in the Extreme and use this board for my son's rig.


----------



## DiaSin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gatesmarch*
> 
> No there's just 0-50-100. I had it at 50 which I guess would be the equivalent to level 2. I just changed it to 0, and my voltage when up much higher with less of a swing, so I stepped the offset down a bit but came back to a lockup. Off to do more testing. If I don't get it soon I'll probably just invest in the Extreme and use this board for my son's rig.


Actually 50% would be LLC level 3. The Extreme4 has levels 1-5


----------



## ExtremePotato

Newcomer inbound! So i recently Joined the forums and well... I own an ASRock z77 Extreme 9 (that's one hell of a beast)
Might sound crazy but I bought it only because it included a No-K OC feature, which got me questioning ASRock's abilities and try them out myself
And it seems to be true... Though the process of moving a slider on the screen made me question the efficiency of this NO-K OC (running an i7-3770)
However I would like an explanation of what exactly is happening... (ofc I threw in a lot of BLCK freq.) (if possible







)
After Temps hit 80C I stopped adding voltage as it seemed a bit too much for what I got. And well for non-K OC I'm not sure if I should be satisfied or disappointed with with such result (using a thermaltake BigTyp Revo With a Xigamtek Fan running at 1200RPM )


----------



## gatesmarch

edited


----------



## gatesmarch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ExtremePotato*
> 
> Newcomer inbound! So i recently Joined the forums and well... I own an ASRock z77 Extreme 9 (that's one hell of a beast)
> Might sound crazy but I bought it only because it included a No-K OC feature, which got me questioning ASRock's abilities and try them out myself
> And it seems to be true... Though the process of moving a slider on the screen made me question the efficiency of this NO-K OC (running an i7-3770)
> However I would like an explanation of what exactly is happening... (ofc I threw in a lot of BLCK freq.) (if possible
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> After Temps hit 80C I stopped adding voltage as it seemed a bit too much for what I got. And well for non-K OC I'm not sure if I should be satisfied or disappointed with with such result (using a thermaltake BigTyp Revo With a Xigamtek Fan running at 1200RPM )


I would flat out avoid doing any OC tuning in Windows, even if it's ASRock's software. Tuning in the bios is the the only real way to go in my opinion....as I'm sure many others will agree. Unless the only way to tune the No-K is using that software of course.


----------



## KnownDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ExtremePotato*
> 
> Newcomer inbound! So i recently Joined the forums and well... I own an ASRock z77 Extreme 9 (that's one hell of a beast)
> Might sound crazy but I bought it only because it included a No-K OC feature, which got me questioning ASRock's abilities and try them out myself
> And it seems to be true... Though the process of moving a slider on the screen made me question the efficiency of this NO-K OC (running an i7-3770)
> However I would like an explanation of what exactly is happening... (ofc I threw in a lot of BLCK freq.) (if possible
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> After Temps hit 80C I stopped adding voltage as it seemed a bit too much for what I got. And well for non-K OC I'm not sure if I should be satisfied or disappointed with with such result (using a thermaltake BigTyp Revo With a Xigamtek Fan running at 1200RPM )


I can't even see what you were able to manage out of an I3.


----------



## Samusaw

Hi, im new here but i got Extreme4 z77 + 3570k









Anyone have a overclock with a 3570K + asrock z77 extreme4 at 4.6Ghz or higher using offset and speedstep? If yes could post your settings?


----------



## KnownDragon

I do but may vary from chip to chip. I think I just left it at manual vcore it was so low.


----------



## Samusaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KnownDragon*
> 
> I do but may vary from chip to chip. I think I just left it at manual vcore it was so low.


did you remember the bios settings?


----------



## Speedster159

Why is the OC Formula not on the list?


----------



## KnownDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Samusaw*
> 
> did you remember the bios settings?


Yes I have c states disabled. It is set to +0.050 offset. Load line is set to level 1. Turbo settings are at auto. 100x46. That is on a 212 evo. Getting a h100i to put on it!


----------



## Samusaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KnownDragon*
> 
> Yes I have c states disabled. It is set to +0.050 offset. Load line is set to level 1. Turbo settings are at auto. 100x46. That is on a 212 evo. Getting a h100i to put on it!


i will try same settings, im with h100i already








thank u


----------



## KnownDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Samusaw*
> 
> i will try same settings, im with h100i already
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thank u


I think I could push my chip further it boots at 5 ghz temps not stable though. Blows the doors off my 3770k has far as clock speeds go.


----------



## timmsy

Just a heads up and not sure if its been covered in the last 308 pages (not going to read every single page)

I had an Extreme 4, had so many issues with it.

Firstly a little bit of background as to my PC and wy i went for the Asrock..

I had a 3770k and a Gigabyte board along with a HD7850, set it all up on WC including the graphics card. graphics card turned out not to be compatible with the gigabyte board so instead of trying to sell the graphics card and waterblock and replacing that i went for the Asrock Extreme4. All good but then the issues started...

1. bios became corrupt within a couple of months (outside of th 28 day return to reseller warranty) This basically stopped me from OC'ing above 4.3ghz! (i had it stable at 4.6GHz at one point) i was told that it could either be the Bios or the IME firmware? Asrock support were pretty good and sent be a replacemnt bios chip with the latest bios.
This didnt solve the issue and was told its most probably the IME which is irreversible







So i resolved myself to a max of 4.3ghz, i could live with that.

2. every time i changed something hardware wise in the PC, or even unplugged it from the mains it wouldnt boot and kept giving me ram errors (corsair dominator Ram) now i know the ram was fine as i tested it on a friends machine and it was all good.
i did find that if i put one ram stick in then booted it would be fine, i then found that adding them one by one and booting and shutting down before each ram stick was inserted would solve the problem. Anyway i could live with this too.

3 this was the final nail in the coffin a couple of weeks ago and the board is totally out of warranty now... turned the PC on one morning to be greeted with a 00 error!! So i checked arround on the web to find it was cpu related, not seated correctlyor bent pins was the most common. Dont see how that could of happened as ive not reseated or moved it in over a year since first getting the board! anyway, kept button pressing and after 20 times i'd get it to boot! perform a soft restart and it boots again fine.. However perform a shutdown and it would happen again. checked the cpu was seated correctly and no bent pins, went to barebones install (1 ram stick, on board graphics, nothing but keyboard plugged in etc) no luck!!
checked the cpu out on a friends build and its fine, even OC's to 4.7!!

Ive now sold the board as faulty as i couldn't put up with anymore issues that ive had from this Asrock POS!

Anyway i just thought that if anyone else has had these issues then get on to Asrock ASAP before the waranty runs out!


----------



## Pionir

Well, what to say ... A noticeable number of users with different problems !

I had problems too...I worked OC RAM and whatever I made bios remembered oc profile, load bios defaults did not help, CL MOS...so I took out the battery in about 3 minutes and everything was OK. I had a different computers, I've done things, but I never had the need to remove the battery.

After various problems with USB ports, fan profiles are not working, the CPU PWM does not work, problems with CFX settings (although never accurately investigate the actual cause-I gave up)... even today the system is starting really weird because the chassis fans launch and after the 5-7 seconds CPU fan start up


----------



## abdultaiyab

Hi there fellas...

I have a noob question I wanna ask you guys..I have a z77 pro4 m board where I was thinking of running 4 x 30cm led strips off a single fan header....will I be OK or will it overload the connector or something?


----------



## abdultaiyab

URGENT IN NEED OF SOME HELP!!!!

I have an issue with my z77 pro4 m board...this board has the cpu_fan 1 & 2 as well as the pwr_fan headers right next to each other.

I am running a corsair h70 on my 3570k with the following config :

Cpu1 - h70 push/pull fan
Cpu2 - h70 pump
Pwr - h70 push/pull fan

Cpu1/2 are running a silent profile from the asrock xtreme tuner software. Realizing the mistake I made since this is under volting the pump I swapped the headers to pwr_fan.

My issue now is that in the utility cpu1 rpm stays a solid 0 as if no fan is plugged in but everything including the fans and pump work just fine. I didn't even notice any temp issues. The problem wasn't there in the previous config

Should I be worried or is this normal with these boards?


----------



## KnownDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *abdultaiyab*
> 
> URGENT IN NEED OF SOME HELP!!!!
> 
> I have an issue with my z77 pro4 m board...this board has the cpu_fan 1 & 2 as well as the pwr_fan headers right next to each other.
> 
> I am running a corsair h70 on my 3570k with the following config :
> 
> Cpu1 - h70 push/pull fan
> Cpu2 - h70 pump
> Pwr - h70 push/pull fan
> 
> Cpu1/2 are running a silent profile from the asrock xtreme tuner software. Realizing the mistake I made since this is under volting the pump I swapped the headers to pwr_fan.
> 
> My issue now is that in the utility cpu1 rpm stays a solid 0 as if no fan is plugged in but everything including the fans and pump work just fine. I didn't even notice any temp issues. The problem wasn't there in the previous config
> 
> Should I be worried or is this normal with these boards?


No I wouldn't worry. Pwr fan will run at a full pwr so I don't think that you should have to worry with this at all. If it starts to bother you I would put the pump on cpu1 and the fans on two equal fan headers in or to match rpm's


----------



## abdultaiyab

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KnownDragon*
> 
> No I wouldn't worry. Pwr fan will run at a full pwr so I don't think that you should have to worry with this at all. If it starts to bother you I would put the pump on cpu1 and the fans on two equal fan headers in or to match rpm's


alright mate...i ll play around a bit and see what i end up with

cheers


----------



## abdultaiyab

alright then...i got around replacing my SP120 Jet engines to some generic bitfenix spectre fans and the problem seem to have been resolved...cpu runs a couple of degrees hotter but the noise is soooo much better now, almost dead silent


----------



## abdultaiyab

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *abdultaiyab*
> 
> Hi there fellas...
> 
> I have a noob question I wanna ask you guys..I have a z77 pro4 m board where I was thinking of running 4 x 30cm led strips off a single fan header....will I be OK or will it overload the connector or something?


also i managed to wire up 4 x 12cm led strips to a single fan header...works no problem


----------



## Klocek001

Hey, I got a problem. Just bought 8GB Kingston Predator Kit (2666MHz CL11) and I was particularly careful to get the same code memory as in the support list (KHX26C11T2K2/8X). In UEFI I can see two XMP profiles (2400 and 2666) which is correct, but each of them works at 2133MHz, not the mentioned 2400/2666. I can't set 2666 manually, the highest clock is 2133. Running them at 2133 CL9 now (which is still pretty good) but I'd like to try out 2666. Any suggestions ?


----------



## abdultaiyab

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klocek001*
> 
> Hey, I got a problem. Just bought 8GB Kingston Predator Kit (2666MHz CL11) and I was particularly careful to get the same code memory as in the support list (KHX26C11T2K2/8X). In UEFI I can see two XMP profiles (2400 and 2666) which is correct, but each of them works at 2133MHz, not the mentioned 2400/2666. I can't set 2666 manually, the highest clock is 2133. Running them at 2133 CL9 now (which is still pretty good) but I'd like to try out 2666. Any suggestions ?


Which board have you got mate? Maybe a bios update might help


----------



## Klocek001

z77 ext 4 2.90. Bought it in April.


----------



## pythonse

so I bought a 2nd gtx 780sc to match the one I have. I put it in the second slot,hooked power to it,put the sli bridge on and it gets to the asrock splash screen,then loops back..wont boot to windows. I swapped cards,both boot by themselves in the 1st and 2nd slot to windows. I have a 1200 watt Silverstone strider
http://www.silverstonetek.com/product.php?pid=179&area=
I have an asrock z77 extreme 4... bios 2.9( the latest and it was sent this way..cant go back)
16 gb of gskill 1600 ram
2500k cpu at 4.6
win 7 64 bit ultimate
2x gtx 780 sc 03g-p4-2784-kr
funny thing is this...even if I put a card in the second slot without the sli bridge or the power cords to it from the psu..it still wont boot.
I can get into bios..i have reset it when im in the bios to default and I also reset it from the cmos switch in the back by the I/O panel portion of the board
thanks for any ideas in advance


----------



## abdultaiyab

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pythonse*
> 
> so I bought a 2nd gtx 780sc to match the one I have. I put it in the second slot,hooked power to it,put the sli bridge on and it gets to the asrock splash screen,then loops back..wont boot to windows. I swapped cards,both boot by themselves in the 1st and 2nd slot to windows. I have a 1200 watt Silverstone strider
> http://www.silverstonetek.com/product.php?pid=179&area=
> I have an asrock z77 extreme 4... bios 2.9( the latest and it was sent this way..cant go back)
> 16 gb of gskill 1600 ram
> 2500k cpu at 4.6
> win 7 64 bit ultimate
> 2x gtx 780 sc 03g-p4-2784-kr
> funny thing is this...even if I put a card in the second slot without the sli bridge or the power cords to it from the psu..it still wont boot.
> I can get into bios..i have reset it when im in the bios to default and I also reset it from the cmos switch in the back by the I/O panel portion of the board
> thanks for any ideas in advance


this indeed is a strange one....i feel the problem is hardware but some issue with windows. Try booting from your windows cd/usb with both cards plugged in and if you make it to the windows setup then most definitely its a windows settings issue. Then you can either format and and re install windows or try a restore from within the windows setup

or try uninstalling nvidia drivers and maybe virtue mvp if you have them installed, plug both cards and re install the drivers....try the windows boot cd method after that

good luck


----------



## Pionir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *abdultaiyab*
> 
> *Which board have you got mate?* Maybe a bios update might help


Yes, you do so.

Secondly, try to manually set 2400 MHz CL-15-15-15-X(40+)-X , if you're successful, then step by step reduce the latencies 14-15-15-x-x, 14-15-14, 14-14-14 ... 13-14-13-x-x ...

Take a look at this : http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Kingston/HyperX_Beast_2400C11/8.html


----------



## Pionir

[email protected] it possible that you have two different bios for your graphic cards ?

Put one, look, remove ...then look at another, you need to see their clock ratio f.e. 967 MHz Base Clock / 1020 MHz Boost Clock / Memory 6008 MHz (effective).

(IF) The one that is slower, put in the first PCIE (PCIE2) slot.


----------



## Paopawdecarabao

I want to upgrade my extreme4 to extreme11 because of the 3 way crossfire. Currently running xfire now.

What asrock mobo has also a plx chip and waterblock other tha the extreme11?

This is for a z77


----------



## Pionir

pythonse ... also try to manually adjust thru bios PCIE compatibility.

BIOS- PCIE options, set PCIE3 (name) or second slot on your motherboard to PCIE 2.0 (purpose), or both PCIE2 and PCIE3 to PCIE 2.0.

2500K = PCIE 2.0

3570K = PCIE 3.0

GTX 780X = PCIE 3.0


----------



## ginger_nuts

Hope someone is still reading this 2 month old dead thread.

I need help.

I have an Z77 extreme 6 board with a Pentium G2030, everything seems to be good except when I shutdown through windows the CPU fan and PSU fans keep running.

What could it be ?

Also is the debug numbers meant to turn off when windows starts ?

I should mention that this board did have bent pins, which I thought I had fixed 99%. I have ran IBT for 20 standard passes and went well.


----------



## pythonse

crap sorry i forgot to sign on to let u know i fixed this..just some dumb setting in the bios regarding 1st..2nd or 3rd gen cards with bios 2.90
also 4.8 ghz is in red so i cant get past 4.6


----------



## eclipsextreme

Anyone have a problem with the fan on the northbridge heat sink on their OC Formula? Mine has gottan awfully noisy,.


----------



## akromatic

is anyone having issues getting their board to sleep/hibernate?

can anyone give me pointers on what i need to enable or disable in bios and in windows (8.1) to get the damn thing to stay sleep until woken.

I've disabled just about anything that could wake it up including WOL and i've even tried unplugging everything except for the power cable.


----------



## Cosworth

Hey guys I found this page after searching for a cure/solution to the problem I originally created a post for. I bought the Z77 Extreme 11 after my old board had burnt itself out after a backup mouse had decided to blow itself and take my boards ports with it. After installing the board and re-installing windows (7 ultimate) the board would power up no problem but refuse to power down after shutdown or to power down and restart however the drives card and peripherals all power down.

After doing a little digging I found a forum that a user was having similar problems with the Extreme 4 so I followed the suggested steps of resetting the CMOS and updating the BIOS this appeared to cure the problem, but soon started to refuse to power down after a couple of shutdowns, now it chooses whether to power down or not when I shut it down. The anticipation of whether or not it will power down or not is completely annoying, the kicker is before and after I followed those steps it didn't and continues not to show any error codes on the Dr. Debug LED display situated on the board.

I am now completely clueless as to what to do any help would be completely appreciated as I am now starting to tear my hair out over this.

Thanks


----------



## BTK

Happy owner of a z77 fatality pro and an i7 3770k for over 2 years and no problems


----------



## vicirenai

I am experiencing some weird voltage readings in CPU-Z from my Extreme 6 and i7 2600k.. With offset mode, and turbo voltage set at + 0.075, PLL @ 1.586 and the rest on auto, CPU-Z is giving me a voltage reading of as high as 1.484. Is this normal? I expected the voltage to be much lower with just + 0.075


----------



## nablator

[email protected], i've got the problem that my mobo doesn't give me sound, even when bios options are activated, newest Realtek
driver installed and in windows i see there's output through the choosen source(onboard audio) but either the front or back audio input let me here s.th.
Thx in advance


Realtek Driver: 64bit_Win7_Win8_Win81_R275

P.S. When plug in(in the front) my friends old Turtle Beach PX21 (USB+Mic connector) i have sound and mic is working

Mobo: Asrock Z77 Extreme4
CPU: i7 2600k
RAM: 2x4GB G.Skill Sniper 1866
GPU: GTX 670
SSD: smasung 830
HDD: 1 TB WD Blue
PSU: XFX PRO450W


----------



## Klocek001

how can I make that signature fancy black/red like in the description ?


----------



## TziMmys

Hello to all. Nice to see you all.

There was a forum here, where they used to make some modded bioses. There was one made for extreme 4, but it is no longer on line.

Does anyone happens to have it?

Greedings from Greece.


----------



## Klocek001

I'm on z77 ext 4. explain to me how the automatic fan option works in UEFI:
I'm trying to change the fan profile for CPU1+2 fan, there are 2 options: fan level (1-9) and target temp (45-65).
Am I right to understand that if I set fan level to 3 and cpu target temp to 55 my fan will remain at level three (900rpm in my case) until the CPU hits 55 degrees ? Then it will go to level nine (1450rpm).


----------



## Horigo

Hi,
I am new subscriber.
I have the Z77M motherboard.

Do you think its safe for H24 a 2500K at 4500mhz and 1.344 V ?

Because the motherboard has only 4+2 phases.

Here is my cpu-z screenshot

http://valid.x86.fr/k175jb


----------



## hexaq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klocek001*
> 
> I'm on z77 ext 4. explain to me how the automatic fan option works in UEFI:


Default fan control sucks, never been able to make it work nice and I don't use it.
Instead I installed speedfan ( http://www.almico.com/sfdownload.php ) and command the fan speed with CPU package temp (not core, otherwise fan RPM will be all over the place needlessly).


----------



## Klocek001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hexaq*
> 
> Default fan control sucks, never been able to make it work nice and I don't use it.
> Instead I installed speedfan ( http://www.almico.com/sfdownload.php ) and command the fan speed with CPU package temp (not core, otherwise fan RPM will be all over the place needlessly).


Actually I have been able to set it right and I'm quite surprised how well it works. I set the fan level to 1, so the CPU fan is around 800rpm in idle, it's almost silent. The CPU target temp was set to 45, so when it reaches 45 it goes up step by step. It usually goes past 1000rpm and up to 1300rpm in games, but it hits level 9 (1500rpm) only in p95, games don't make it sweat that much. Like I said, I'm positively surprised, I saved on buying Noctua with ultra lowe noise adapters, I'm able to quiet my PC down with the stock thermalright fan that came with the heatsink.


----------



## Gravik

Any advantages to updating to the 2.90 bios?


----------



## deskiller

Hey guys
Tomorrow I'm switching my board to the extreme 4.
I currently have a gigabyte board. But some how both bios got corrupt and gigabyte won't replace . And its hard to find a replacement now that meets the specs I need.

I found the extreme 4 board. Hopefully this board gives me no problems

Right now I'm stuck with usin an amd system.one day waiting for new board is already killing me

edit:

got my new asrock board.

pros.

more sata connections.

seems little larger gap for sli card then my gigabyte board.

bios alot of options

gskill memory overclocked from 1866 to 2000. my gigabyte wouldnt allow it.

cons

hotter cpu. runs about 5c hotter at times with overclocked to 4.3 on idle with all energy settings disabled.

my cooler is noctua nh-d15, used with arctic silver 5.(tried two times applying past) The gigabyte board had the noctua past with it. but I ran out. so I ordered some more and will reapply later in the week.

it is said that the silver past has a 200hrs burn in time. so time will tell.

also on noctua website. it says the cooler is compatible with the board . but the cooler blocks the top pci express 1 slot.

I had to put my soundblaster ZxR on the bottom slot under my evga classy sli cards.

even with sound card blocking the left fan. the bottom gpu still has good temps


----------



## Swuell

So it's been a while since I've touched my PC--like a couple of years...--so I just recently rebuilt it and was looking through all the options tonight and was wondering what some of the advanced options were and if there were any guides pertaining to these -- since I don't even know what they do? :\ The description is very brief--if at all--and not very descriptive... So anybody that has gone through all the advanced settings help would be appreciated it.

Some examples are such as under Advanced Settings --> North Bridge Configuration it states -- for me at least -- VT-d Capability Unsupported(?); what does that mean specifically, does it have something to do with the IGPU? Also There's the "Share Memory" part for the IGPU, is it better just to leave it alone or to adjust it to a specific memory, if a specific memory what memory do you guys have it at?

And another one is under Super IO Configuration, which I'm guessing from what it looks like has something to do with my network?

Thanks if anybody could help me... I just want to know what I should/could adjust and what I can just leave alone.

Also how has everybody done there CPU Fans/Chasis Fans, etc -- full power, manual, or auto? Since I have a fan controller I don't exactly know how to set mine... but mine was set up--when I first booted it up--to full power, which I then adjusted it to auto since I heard it causes issues when you're trying to control a lower speed to higher speed, etc... Any thoughts?

Thanks.


----------



## 8bitG33k

Is this a good board to replace my GA-Z77-UD3H (which died a few days ago)? I am also considering the MSI G45 Gaming. I am trying to decide between those two.


----------



## Brian18741

Hey Guys,

Has anyone had much success with the PWM control options in BIOS on the z77 Extreme 4?

I have my fans set to automatic mode, level 1, target temp 65°C. My understanding is that this means my fans will stay on level one unless the CPU goes over 65°C in which case they will ramp up accordingly to get the temps back down again.

My problem is the fans ramp up to 100% whilst gaming regardless of what I ask them to do via BIOS. Just spent an hour playing The Witcher with the fans going full blast even though the max temps my CPU recorded were 57 - 55 - 60 - 57°C and the max temps my GPUs recorded were 57 and 60°C.

So as you can see, all temps are within the specified parameters but the PWM control ramps up to 100% regardless. This happens with all games btw.

Set up:

8 PWM fans via Swifttech 8 way PWM PCB splitter connected to CHA_FAN1
PWM D5 connected to CPU_FAN1

The problem is the same no matter which PWM I connect the splitter to on the mobo.


----------



## Raikozy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brian18741*
> 
> Hey Guys,
> 
> Has anyone had much success with the PWM control options in BIOS on the z77 Extreme 4?
> 
> I have my fans set to automatic mode, level 1, target temp 65°C. My understanding is that this means my fans will stay on level one unless the CPU goes over 65°C in which case they will ramp up accordingly to get the temps back down again.
> 
> My problem is the fans ramp up to 100% whilst gaming regardless of what I ask them to do via BIOS. Just spent an hour playing The Witcher with the fans going full blast even though the max temps my CPU recorded were 57 - 55 - 60 - 57°C and the max temps my GPUs recorded were 57 and 60°C.
> 
> So as you can see, all temps are within the specified parameters but the PWM control ramps up to 100% regardless. This happens with all games btw.
> 
> Set up:
> 
> 8 PWM fans via Swifttech 8 way PWM PCB splitter connected to CHA_FAN1
> PWM D5 connected to CPU_FAN1
> 
> The problem is the same no matter which PWM I connect the splitter to on the mobo.


yes I think it was a success on mine. After reading your post, I did a bunch of test on mine. I set my idle to level 5 which = to 1500 rpm on my sp120 corsair fan. I set the target temp to 60c I believed. While I'm rendering a video, my fan goes full speed. When I played gta v (this game used a lot of processing power), my fans went full speed. However, I tried valley benchmark and my cpu temps only hover around 40-50c and my cpu fan still stays 1500rpm. I tried torchlight 2 and it stays 1500rpm as well. lastly I tried prime 95 and pushed my cpu to 100% on all cores. My temps jumped to 70 and 80c ish and my fans kicks in exponentially to 100% after 2 seconds.


----------



## XtachiX

just out of curiosity, i've been thinking about getting the z77 extreme4 motherboard, how are the motherboards holding up?

I have a 2500k laying around, i just need the motherboard. so i thought what the heck, why not.


----------



## DiaSin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XtachiX*
> 
> just out of curiosity, i've been thinking about getting the z77 extreme4 motherboard, how are the motherboards holding up?
> 
> I have a 2500k laying around, i just need the motherboard. so i thought what the heck, why not.


I've been using the Extreme4 for a couple of years now, with a 24/7 overclock of 4.6ghz on my 3570k.


----------



## XtachiX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiaSin*
> 
> I've been using the Extreme4 for a couple of years now, with a 24/7 overclock of 4.6ghz on my 3570k.


That's good news, then I guess I won't go wrong with that particular motherboard. Besides, Intel and Nvidia graphics scale very well with one another, unlike AMD and Nvidia. Games that are more CPU dependent tend to cause a huge FPS drop (0 sometimes). I originally had the i7 950, then I ran into a problem thinking motherboard CPU died etc... so I bought my current RIG. But when it comes to gaming it is TERRIBLE. That's why I'm looking for a Z77 motherboard since I found a 2500k laying around, will probably upgrade it to 3770k in time, but i'm in no rush.


----------



## XtachiX

Well, I've gotten the motherboard and I've configured everything already, OC my ram (1333) to (1600), OC my cpu 2500k to 4.0GHz, running stable so far. Will attempt to get the cpu up to 4.4 GHz.

The difference between this and my previous FX 8350 is night and day, I can't believe that this i5 is just that much better even though it is older. Virtually no FPS drops in games anymore, AMD really needs to step up their game to even compare to i5... I mean the i3 is a better comparison to the 8350


----------



## hotwheels1997

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XtachiX*
> 
> just out of curiosity, i've been thinking about getting the z77 extreme4 motherboard, how are the motherboards holding up?
> 
> I have a 2500k laying around, i just need the motherboard. so i thought what the heck, why not.


Same as DiaSin,been running i5-3570k @4.3 mainly but often going to 4.8ghz with this mobo for two years,it's been rock solid. Knocks on wood.


----------



## XtachiX

I have to say, i'm quite pleased with this. got my 2500k up to 4.5 @ 1.38v
i couldnt even clock the 8350 to 4.5 for a whole day -.-"


----------



## XtachiX

well i came across my first issue with the board.... It suddenly decided not to like my devices that are connected to SATA3 A0-1. Sudden hangs and freezes with no BSOD.
Weird problem to be honest. I've Disabled those SATA A0-1 ports and used regular SATA3 and problem instantly went away. I wasn't even able to POST.


----------



## Lucidt

My system has recently started having issues with the several of the USB connections. Running a Asrock Extreme4 and only one of the usb ports on the case I/O seems to work (NZXT Switch 810). Bios is up to date and drivers are all up to date as well. I have tried to clean install of the drivers as well. Running driver verifier shows no errors. Is there anyway to test to see if its a board issue or a case issue?


----------



## XtachiX

test the board out of the case, if issues persist then it is most probably the board, if not, then it is most probably the case.


----------



## Raikozy

This is kinda irrelevant to the previous comments above but I have this motherboard too and I like having a bit of on board led on my motherboard to be on at all time. If you haven't noticed it by now, all the on board leds (power, reset, and dr debugg) will turn off as soon as you see the windows splash screen. Today, I just figured it out how to turn all of them on. You have to modify the dr debug setting on the south bridge to stop it from auto turning off (the info is kinda irrelevant however since it will only display AA at all time which means working correctly). For the power and reset buttons, you can disabled good night led (3 options: on, off, disabled) and after doing this, the power and reset led will turn on at all time.

Again they are kinda irrelevant for people without side window but it has been bugging me for months considering a lot of mobo these days with on board start select and debug leds turn on at all time while this mobo doesn't.


----------



## SlackerITGuy

Quick question fellas,

Have any of you tried the new Beta UEFI BIOS for the Extreme4 board? It's supposed to add NVMe support.


----------



## XtachiX

i would wait until it's out of the beta state, if it ain't broken, dont fix it.


----------



## spawn21

hi guys i have a z77 extreme 4 with 3770
for now i sent it to the service because i have freeze black screen and restart issues
i try reset cmos another ram another gpu psu cpu the problem is still

my macine spec

cpu 3770
ram 32gb kingston furry 1600 x 4 dimm
raid 0 ssd 128 gb vertex
hdd western digital 3 gb black
cpu cooler h100i
sound card sound blaster champion 5.1
psu 1200 axi corsair
gpu 770gtx msi x 2 sli

tell me what you thing gus because i dont know
i am verry disapoint with the asrock

thnx a lot for your time


----------



## XtachiX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spawn21*
> 
> hi guys i have a z77 extreme 4 with 3770
> for now i sent it to the service because i have freeze black screen and restart issues
> i try reset cmos another ram another gpu psu cpu the problem is still
> 
> my macine spec
> 
> cpu 3770
> ram 32gb kingston furry 1600 x 4 dimm
> raid 0 ssd 128 gb vertex
> hdd western digital 3 gb black
> cpu cooler h100i
> sound card sound blaster champion 5.1
> psu 1200 axi corsair
> gpu 770gtx msi x 2 sli
> 
> tell me what you thing gus because i dont know
> i am verry disapoint with the asrock
> 
> thnx a lot for your time


I had a similar issue, for me it turned out that my hdd was connected to sata A0 and A1

as soon as i moved the sata connections, worked like a charm


----------



## spawn21

Thnx a lot for your reply I dont have any device in a0 and a1 sata... I thing is bad mobo.....?


----------



## XtachiX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spawn21*
> 
> Thnx a lot for your reply I dont have any device in a0 and a1 sata... I thing is bad mobo.....?


well try to do what i did

disconnected all the hdd except for OS one
remove all GPUs, any other PCI cards
hook up the monitor to your on board graphics, see if it reboots or gets black screen

if so, disconnect the OS hdd, and boot into bios settings and wait for something to happen, if nothing happens add all the devices back one by one and boot into bios, do not load OS.

if there is a problem with the board itself, then booting into the bios is enough to confirm that (with no device attached).

add devices until you get the issue IF the board is not an issue

good luck


----------



## spawn21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XtachiX*
> 
> well try to do what i did
> 
> disconnected all the hdd except for OS one
> remove all GPUs, any other PCI cards
> hook up the monitor to your on board graphics, see if it reboots or gets black screen
> 
> if so, disconnect the OS hdd, and boot into bios settings and wait for something to happen, if nothing happens add all the devices back one by one and boot into bios, do not load OS.
> 
> if there is a problem with the board itself, then booting into the bios is enough to confirm that (with no device attached).
> 
> add devices until you get the issue IF the board is not an issue
> 
> good luck


thnx a lot for your reply i try this if mobo return from the service and they dont find any problem i give it a try.But i hope to rma the mobo or replace

I suspect the mobo have problem i dont know i give up with that mobo...


----------



## dartuil

HELLO ,

Can i start my pc without heatsink just to if it can post?


----------



## deskiller

without heatsink??

I wouldnt recommend it. because even bios can over heat cpu without it.

I never tried it with an Intel CPU.

but I did with a AMD cpu and system shut off at the bios and I almost got my finger burned.


----------



## XtachiX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dartuil*
> 
> HELLO ,
> 
> Can i start my pc without heatsink just to if it can post?


technically yes, should you? no

depending on which cpu you're using, cpu threshold will shut off the pc once it has reach the limit to protect itself, damage will probably be non-existent.

but still, no, use the factory heatsink if you want to check, remove the thermal paste and slap it on there without it for testing purposes.


----------



## Raikozy

Have anyone get any problem with dr debugg showing error code 40? My computer booted with this code instead of the normal AA since like today. I did a bit of search and they said its memory issue. My PC runs fine at the moment, nothing weird in particular. I have tried removing my rams and puting the back in. I also tried cmos reset my PC but its still there. Actually right now I just booted back and it shows 40, but the last one, it was showing AA

edit: looking at this mobo manual, there is no such thing as error code 40, hmm....


----------



## spawn21

try with one pair of another ram module i have this issue before my asrock goes for rma check all the slots with one dimm i hope to work!!!


----------



## Raikozy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spawn21*
> 
> try with one pair of another ram module i have this issue before my asrock goes for rma check all the slots with one dimm i hope to work!!!


Yeah back this morning (before the new patch came out, I tried that and it was still showing dd. It was a windows bug. I fixed it, well more like windows 10 Tuesday's update was the culprit lol (it was a cumulative small fixes that ended up screwing up my pc instead of fixing anything). My Pc was working fine for a while, then suddenly when I restart my PC, instead of booting straight back up, it would turn the monitor and keyboard as well as mouse off for like 40 seconds, then it will boot iself up. And I started to ended up getting that 40 code error which absolutely mean nothing. So today, the new november giant patch for windows 10 comes out (basically like windows 8.1 to windows 8) and it fixed the error 40 and the reboot as well.


----------



## simonfredette

I have an extreme 6 with a 3570k and I was trying to overclock my gtx 570 when after a shutdown the PSU dies on me , while trying to get it started again I did hit the CMOS clear which obviously did not work. After replacing the PSU it booted up but no longer recognizes my graphics card. Now I already ordered an R9 390 to replace the card and should receive it within hours but I want to know how I know if this is the "graphics card not recognized " problem or if my 570 actually died from overclocking attempts.? Im just terrified that im going to get my bright shiny new GPU and it wont be recognized , and if so what is the solution , safest way to flashi the bios and to what version ?

I hope someone there can help and if I get the new card in and all is good ill let you, I just doubt the PSU and GPU died together.. Thank YOU


----------



## simonfredette

OK so R9 390 is in and works fine , no issues with the motherboard , is there a reason to update it or dont mess with it if everything works fine ?


----------



## XtachiX

if it works fine why update it? your performance increase realistically will be minimum to none.


----------



## simonfredette

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XtachiX*
> 
> if it works fine why update it? your performance increase realistically will be minimum to none.


Hey , I notice you have a V8 cooler , im considering one myself to replace my H100 AIO cooler , I built the PC in an old antique sewing maching and having the radiator hanging out the back is messing the look . Im running a very reasonable overclock on the i5 3570K , 4Ghz only and now it idles at 28 C and max out at about 70C , I know switching from water to air seems silly but considering im not pushing the CPU it seems ok. Does it clear the asrock heatsinks and memory ok , ever with something like vengeance ram?


----------



## XtachiX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *simonfredette*
> 
> Hey , I notice you have a V8 cooler , im considering one myself to replace my H100 AIO cooler , I built the PC in an old antique sewing maching and having the radiator hanging out the back is messing the look . Im running a very reasonable overclock on the i5 3570K , 4Ghz only and now it idles at 28 C and max out at about 70C , I know switching from water to air seems silly but considering im not pushing the CPU it seems ok. Does it clear the asrock heatsinks and memory ok , ever with something like vengeance ram?


hi, its been a while since i logged in (sorry), but it probably will NOT clear the vengeance ram.


----------



## simonfredette

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XtachiX*
> 
> hi, its been a while since i logged in (sorry), but it probably will NOT clear the vengeance ram.


good thanks , Im running straight ram now with no cooling fins so it would be fine but I wanted to know for future if I put vengeance or fury etc. It looks damn good though and performs quite well from what I read , I might also just go aio water again but something newer than my h100 thats about 4 years old


----------



## XtachiX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *simonfredette*
> 
> good thanks , Im running straight ram now with no cooling fins so it would be fine but I wanted to know for future if I put vengeance or fury etc. It looks damn good though and performs quite well from what I read , I might also just go aio water again but something newer than my h100 thats about 4 years old


well it keeps my old 2500k @ 4.6ghz cool
i'm going to change this with the 3770k soon enough.


----------



## ncck

I'm on a z77 extreme4 p2.90 bios. I've had this board since 2012.

Just wondering if ANYONE here is running g.skill ram @ 2400mhz CAS10 with an overclocked CPU on this motherboard. If you are please let me know and tell me what the heck your bios settings are. Cause from what I've read on multiple forums and tried is simply that this motherboard is not compatible with the RAM I purchased (even though the board claims it can do 2400) doesn't mean it can handle the timings/voltage in the xmp profile. Basically if I try to launch above 2000mhz my pc won't boot. I am overclocked on my cpu and the only time I got the ram to work at 2400 was when I reverted my entire overclock -- but I obviously want to use the overclock. I tried raising vCore voltage, VTT, and DRAM.. all of the above failed. Running it at 1600mhz now stable but would like to use the advertised speed if possible

Also something weird is that if I try to set the timings manually they're all stuck on (Auto). Did this on both bios 2.00 and 2.90

@Gravik

I was on bios 2.00 and updated to 2.90 hoping my ram xmp profile would work but it didn't. However the bios update seems fine, I did it via instant flash (USB Stick formatted to FAT32) Some things changed around in the bios (very minor) also when you do it all your bios settings revert so make sure to take pictures before you flash


----------



## XtachiX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ncck*
> 
> I'm on a z77 extreme4 p2.90 bios. I've had this board since 2012.
> 
> Just wondering if ANYONE here is running g.skill ram @ 2400mhz CAS10 with an overclocked CPU on this motherboard. If you are please let me know and tell me what the heck your bios settings are. Cause from what I've read on multiple forums and tried is .....


I can tell you this, I did a simple overclock on a 1333 rated ram to 1600 and it works.

You case might be different, try loosening up the timings a bit to make it work. the motherboard claims are probably true to specific ram settings. For one, if the voltages are higher than what the motherboard can handle then boom, wont work. put the voltage down a notch and loosen the timings a bit and see what happens. it's hard to accomplish both tight timing and high frequency, even if both motherboard and ram support it.


----------



## ncck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XtachiX*
> 
> I can tell you this, I did a simple overclock on a 1333 rated ram to 1600 and it works.
> 
> You case might be different, try loosening up the timings a bit to make it work. the motherboard claims are probably true to specific ram settings. For one, if the voltages are higher than what the motherboard can handle then boom, wont work. put the voltage down a notch and loosen the timings a bit and see what happens. it's hard to accomplish both tight timing and high frequency, even if both motherboard and ram support it.


I got it working at 1.650v with the xmp profile timings and 2400mhz

All I had to do was turn a setting called 'INTERNAL PLL OVERVOLTAGE'' to enabled and it booted with all the right settings. Even gamed with it for an hour and all is good. Left the pc off for the night, and it booted in the morning again (which is where It could have not) so I went into bios, saved this profile and I'm good to go. Not sure what that setting does entirely but now I know if I want to use 2400mhz ram on an overclocked processor I need to enable it!


----------



## XtachiX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ncck*
> 
> I got it working at 1.650v with the xmp profile timings and 2400mhz
> 
> All I had to do was turn a setting called 'INTERNAL PLL OVERVOLTAGE'' to enabled and it booted with all the right settings. Even gamed with it for an hour and all is good. Left the pc off for the night, and it booted in the morning again (which is where It could have not) so I went into bios, saved this profile and I'm good to go. Not sure what that setting does entirely but now I know if I want to use 2400mhz ram on an overclocked processor I need to enable it!


hmmm, you might fry your ram and/or nb. overvoltage is not a good thing to play with.


----------



## ncck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XtachiX*
> 
> hmmm, you might fry your ram and/or nb. overvoltage is not a good thing to play with.


Have any more info? This setting is defaulted to [auto] on my bios default reset. It doesn't have any numerical values just enabled or disabled. Google'd it and got just about nothing besides skeptical posts and nothing official with any credibility. I have seen other threads where people only got their ram to work with this setting on as well which is where I found out about it.

My pc wouldn't turn on with the ram set to anything above 2000mhz with this setting disabled.

I have both my RAM and cpu voltages set manually and not to auto, however there are some other settings like VTT and ones I don't know anything about which are defaults. How can I tell if there will be damage? My temperatures seem completely normal. I also e-mailed G.SKILL so I will see what they reply about this setting. If they say it's ok I'll leave it or maybe they can try and help me to get it to run with it disabled.


----------



## XtachiX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ncck*
> 
> Have any more info? This setting is defaulted to [auto] on my bios default reset. It doesn't have any numerical values just enabled or disabled. Google'd it and got just about nothing besides skeptical posts and nothing official with any credibility. I have seen other threads where people only got their ram to work with this setting on as well which is where I found out about it.
> 
> My pc wouldn't turn on with the ram set to anything above 2000mhz with this setting disabled.
> 
> I have both my RAM and cpu voltages set manually and not to auto, however there are some other settings like VTT and ones I don't know anything about which are defaults. How can I tell if there will be damage? My temperatures seem completely normal. I also e-mailed G.SKILL so I will see what they reply about this setting. If they say it's ok I'll leave it or maybe they can try and help me to get it to run with it disabled.


what is your current pll voltage?


----------



## ncck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XtachiX*
> 
> what is your current pll voltage?


Not sure it's on an auto setting, also from what I read pll voltage and internal pll overvoltage are two independent settings. G.Skill had zero information on it. I'm waiting for a reply from ASRock


----------



## XtachiX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ncck*
> 
> Not sure it's on an auto setting, also from what I read pll voltage and internal pll overvoltage are two independent settings. G.Skill had zero information on it. I'm waiting for a reply from ASRock


I'll check hopefully today after work, been busy for a few days now. I'll give you all my settings later.

===============================

here are my settings:
Internal PLL Overvolate : disabled
Long duration power limit: auto

DRAM reference clock: auto
DRAM frequency: the one your ram is

Power saving mode: disabled
CPU voltage: whatever sets your cpu stable at o/c, otherwise auto

CPU load-line calibration: level 1

DRAM volate: your ram volts
VTT volatage: auto
PCH voltage: 1.087
CPU PLL voltage: auto (usually around 1.8)
VCCSA voltage: auto


----------



## MillerLite1314

Anyone have the issue where cpu is locked to 1600mhz? just replaced the cooler, psu, and gpu. First it was the PMBus error which still isn't resolved and now my chip won't overclock or run at stock boost levels anymore.


----------



## XtachiX

clear cmos by removing the battery
the error is probably stored there and wont allow you to do anything until its gone.


----------



## sierra101

Hi.
My pc was working fine 2 days ago. In the morning when i tried to boot it up back on it was turning off after 5 seconds and repeatedly doing it. It only stopped when i plugged it off.

I took off rams and put them back again, same with psu wires and it worked fine. This, until i turned the pc off again.
Now it started with the same thing. I did the same thing it wouldnt work. I plugged the cooler fans off only that (they were a bit dusty) and the pc started but some smoke came out of the machine. Im unsure if something burnt or it was the dust thats why im a bit scared. I plugged the monitor and no recognition.
What should i do now?

BTW:
I5 3570k
z77 extreme 4 motherboard
650w psu


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MillerLite1314*
> 
> Anyone have the issue where cpu is locked to 1600mhz? just replaced the cooler, psu, and gpu. First it was the PMBus error which still isn't resolved and now my chip won't overclock or run at stock boost levels anymore.


You need to reinstall the Intel Management Engine.


----------



## MillerLite1314

I went ahead and replaced my board since two ram slots died on me as well.


----------



## SlackerITGuy

Extreme4 owners, have you updated to the 2.90 Beta UEFI BIOS?


----------



## dan70s

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SlackerITGuy*
> 
> Extreme4 owners, have you updated to the 2.90 Beta UEFI BIOS?


I'm using a UBU modified 2.9M.
It contains several updates as RST, ASMedia and Lan OROM , EFI GOP driver, Microcode CPU and others.
All stable and with no problem.

http://forum.asrock.com/forum_posts.asp?TID=272&PN=1&title=z77-extreme4-sm951-uefi-bios


----------



## ncck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SlackerITGuy*
> 
> Extreme4 owners, have you updated to the 2.90 Beta UEFI BIOS?


I upgraded to 2.90 because I thought it was the reason my ram wasn't running at it's rated speed, turns out it was because I had to enable a setting called 'internal PLL overvoltage' to get my ram to run at 2400mhz

Seems stable been using it for a few months, although on my board my usb 2.0 ports on the rear panel have issue with gaming mice and they disconnect constantly on fast swipes; so I had to swap to my rear panel usb 3.0 ports and the issue went away.. not sure if this issue existed since I had the board or what; either way the driver itself or the port itself doesn't work.. so as long as others aren't reporting that issue then it's just fried on my board


----------



## SlackerITGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dan70s*
> 
> I'm using a UBU modified 2.9M.
> It contains several updates as RST, ASMedia and Lan OROM , EFI GOP driver, Microcode CPU and others.
> All stable and with no problem.
> 
> http://forum.asrock.com/forum_posts.asp?TID=272&PN=1&title=z77-extreme4-sm951-uefi-bios


Thanks mate.

I'm a sucker for having the absolute latest software wise, so I'm gonna give this a go.


----------



## tux1989

Hello.Why i don't have 2400 or 2800mhz clock options for ram? My bios shows maximum 2133mhz


----------



## Kryton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tux1989*
> 
> Hello.Why i don't have 2400 or 2800mhz clock options for ram? My bios shows maximum 2133mhz


Exactly what board and CPU do you have?

Depending on these is what affects the options presented to you for use. For example my 3770K in my Z77 OCF gives me options all the way to at least 3000, if I pop in my 2600K I believe what you said is what I get and no more in the same board.


----------



## tux1989

Mb is z77 asrock extreme 4
Cpu is i7 2600k


----------



## Kryton

What it's giving you is right, for SB chips that's what you get.
If you did have an Ivy chip instead you'd get more options available to use, certainly with the 3770K as I have.


----------



## tux1989

Thanks


----------



## vf-

I've been reading about for the issues of running any memory above 2400Mhz memory on the Asrock Extreme 6? A lot of confusing posts/threads all over the web. I'm looking to purchase a 16GB Corsair Dominator Platinum kit and was wondering which one is safe on compatibility for the fastest speed the board can take...


----------



## SlackerITGuy

Guys, so I just switched to a non K i7 3770.

I'm not much of a big Overclocker, but I do like to up the frequency just a tad for all my CPUs, I had my previous 2500K, set at 3.9GHz with no additional voltage, Intel SpeedStep disabled, Windows set to the High Performance Power Plan... That CPU would stay at 3.9GHz 24/7.

What would be the correct way to achieve this with this non K 3770?

Can I just set the CPU Ratio setting to 38 or 39 like before? or since it's a non K that maybe that will not work? I did notice a new setting called "No K OC".


----------



## TimberWolf93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SlackerITGuy*
> 
> Guys, so I just switched to a non K i7 3770.
> 
> I'm not much of a big Overclocker, but I do like to up the frequency just a tad for all my CPUs, I had my previous 2500K, set at 3.9GHz with no additional voltage, Intel SpeedStep disabled, Windows set to the High Performance Power Plan... That CPU would stay at 3.9GHz 24/7.
> 
> What would be the correct way to achieve this with this non K 3770?
> 
> Can I just set the CPU Ratio setting to 38 or 39 like before? or since it's a non K that maybe that will not work? I did notice a new setting called "No K OC".


Can't really provide with much info, but I found a thread you might be able to get something out of.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1357942/i7-3770-non-k-oc


----------



## DarthFK

Hi,

Not sure if I have to ask my question here or in OC Sandy/Ivy on Asrock club, since that thread is revived only sporadically and my issue happens with both OC and without. So, I have the following situation, which is happening only recently (three weeks or so) and didn't ever happen before - the *PC begins to stutter when I start CPU-Z or HWinfo after startup*. It kind of sometimes "stabilizes" later, without stutter, although sometimes the stutter is back (mouse moves in jumps, games stutter, etc). The behavior is weird.

My PC: i5 2500K, Asrock z77 extreme4, Corsair DDR3 XMP @933.2Mhz/CL9 (same behavior if I set it to 800, so RAM is not the problem and I MemTested it, it's ok), Sapphire RX580, SSD SandDiskIIUltra 960Gb, 2xHDD 4Tb, Seasonic X PSU 750W.

The problem appears both when the PC is at stock and when it's overclocked (which is usual, now including) to 4.2GHz with fixed vcore at 1.290v, turbo 0.004v, LLC level 3, SpeedStep is ENABLED and C1E also (while other C states are Disabled). However, both software report that the CPU is clocked to @4.2GHz without going down to 1.6Ghz, but that Vcore does fluctuate between 1.008v and 1.320v!!! The problem is, the CPU is not going down to 1.6GHz, but the voltages are - and I think this makes it stutter. But sometimes later after startup load it works, though still doesn't go back to 1.6Ghz.

I have recently shortly experimented with an 2600K, but decided not go with it. Couldn't go over 4.2Ghz, got lots of BSODs trying to go over to 4.3Ghz. After that I disassembled the whole PC, reassembled it with PSU vent facing downwards (previously ventilator was taking air from within the case), put my old reliable 2500K back and clean installed Windows.

It worked as supposed to, but then I felt that it wasn't working smooth anymore. I placed my PSU upside down again (vent up), but it didn't help. Moreover, my DVDRW is no longer seen in BIOS (I haven't checked that, but presume it lost power, as it doesn't open now - regardless this shouldn't have such an effect on the CPU). I checked all cabling (except DVDRW

So now I am wondering:
1. Either this is Windows? How on earth reading from CPU (software reading from a diode?) could interfere with it? And drop voltages, but not speed?
2. Or some contacts shorted in the PSU after dust blowing and these permutations, so that CPU doesn't get the right voltage? (unlikely, according to readings, but...)
3. A degrading MB?

Anyone knowledgeable with an informed opinion?

Thanks.


----------



## hexaq

After 5 years or so my Z77 Extreme4 had started to not apply new BIOS settings.
Turns out the BIOS battery needed replacing (a CR 2032 lithium cell). Was fine after replacement.

@DarthFK, if your board is as old as mine, I'd expect it's battery to be nearing it's end of life, in which case ... maybe the BIOS is NOT actually applying Speed Step, C states or something... in any case a battery replacement can't hurt.


----------



## vf-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hexaq*
> 
> After 5 years or so my Z77 Extreme4 had started to not apply new BIOS settings.
> Turns out the BIOS battery needed replacing (a CR 2032 lithium cell). Was fine after replacement.
> 
> @DarthFK, if your board is as old as mine, I'd expect it's battery to be nearing it's end of life, in which case ... maybe the BIOS is NOT actually applying Speed Step, C states or something... in any case a battery replacement can't hurt.


They say 4 years you normally get out of those batteries.


----------



## DarthFK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hexaq*
> 
> After 5 years or so my Z77 Extreme4 had started to not apply new BIOS settings.
> Turns out the BIOS battery needed replacing (a CR 2032 lithium cell). Was fine after replacement.
> 
> @DarthFK, if your board is as old as mine, I'd expect it's battery to be nearing it's end of life, in which case ... maybe the BIOS is NOT actually applying Speed Step, C states or something... in any case a battery replacement can't hurt.


Good man, great minds think alike I had such a case some 9 years ago in my office and I remembered it these days. Thank you for a solid advise and Happy Holidays!!!


----------



## 8bitG33k

Hey guys, does this board support M.2 drives? Specifically I am looking at the MyDigitalSSD BPX 80mm (2280) M.2 PCI Express 3.0 x4 (PCIe Gen3 x4) NVMe MLC SSD (120GB).


----------



## DarthFK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8bitG33k*
> 
> Hey guys, does this board support M.2 drives? Specifically I am looking at the MyDigitalSSD BPX 80mm (2280) M.2 PCI Express 3.0 x4 (PCIe Gen3 x4) NVMe MLC SSD (120GB).


Nope, the z77 extreme4 doesn't support M2. There are two other options for SSDs - either a regular SSD via regular SATA - that's what I have now - or (depending on speed of the PCI-e) via PCI-e, but you'll have to check if it doesn't share PCI-e bandwidth with something else, thus making the expensive PCI-E SSD an unnecessary investment on this board. Or check the PCI-e speed itself, so that it's not too slow.


----------



## 8bitG33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthFK*
> 
> Nope, the z77 extreme4 doesn't support M2. There are two other options for SSDs - either a regular SSD via regular SATA - that's what I have now - or (depending on speed of the PCI-e) via PCI-e, but you'll have to check if it doesn't share PCI-e bandwidth with something else, thus making the expensive PCI-E SSD an unnecessary investment on this board. Or check the PCI-e speed itself, so that it's not too slow.


Thanks for the reply!

Apparently there is a BIOS that supports NVME.

Also found this thread here.

How do I check if it doesn't share PCI-e bandwidth with something else?


----------



## DarthFK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8bitG33k*
> 
> Thanks for the reply!
> 
> Apparently there is a BIOS that supports NVME.
> 
> Also found this thread here.
> 
> How do I check if it doesn't share PCI-e bandwidth with something else?


Sorry binning two 2600k now and reply from my phone, sorry for typos etc
That's more or less the second option I suggested, a PCI-E card/slot, but I didn't check the drive you were asking about. M2 slit can be/take either SSD or PCI-e and there is no dedicated slot for M2 on the board, but connecting to a PCI-E, as I suggested is an option. The thread you linked to is pretty informative on that.
Just checked, it seems (can't guarantee!) there is no sharing (except sata w esata on one port), but I am not sure about the speeds of PcI-e slots on the board, so that you get good speeds (your link to the thread suggests that it does, though, right?). Someone else would need to step in on the specs, I guess, or you can revive that nVme thread Fyi, see last line below:

https://www.asrock.com/mb/Intel/Z77%20Extreme4/

Slots
- 2 x PCI Express 3.0 x16 slots (PCIE2/PCIE3: single at x16 (PCIE2) / x8 (PCIE3) or dual at x8/x8 mode)
- 2 x PCI Express 2.0 x1 slots
- 2 x PCI slots
- Supports AMD Quad CrossFireX™ and CrossFireX™
- Supports NVIDIA® Quad SLI™ and SLI™

*PCIe Gen3 is supported on 3rd Generation of Intel® Core™ i5 and Core™ i7 CPUs.
SATA3
- 2 x SATA3 6.0 Gb/s connectors by Intel® Z77, support RAID (RAID 0, RAID 1, RAID 5, RAID 10, Intel® Rapid Storage and Intel® Smart Response Technology), NCQ, AHCI and Hot Plug functions
- 2 x SATA3 6.0 Gb/s connectors by ASMedia ASM1061, support NCQ, AHCI and Hot Plug functions (SATA3_A1 connector is shared with eSATA3 port)


----------



## DarthFK

And please keep your eye on the PCI-e slot speeds, if you're buying 3gen x4 M2, consider where you're placing it on the mobo, taking into account the existing slots (not x4)


----------



## Speedster159

If anyone here still owns a Z77 OC Formula, can you take a photo or note down the text on those two highlighted chips?


----------



## pythonse

the last post was 2017,im assuming everyone has moved on. i will say this..the 2500k i had with a z77 mb was awesome and still played most games at high to mid settings...anyway hope u find the info u need.


----------



## Blade 117

Sorry to say, I went through every photo I have of that rig but without specifically taking the picture for that, none are clear enough to read. I will try reaching out to the guy who bought it to see if he can snap a picture.


----------

